# General > General Chat >  Lit Network Photoalbum.

## Jack_Aubrey

In this thread we share pics of what we really look like thanks to the amazing technology of digital cameras!
 

P.S. This hasn't been done already has it?

**edit**



--*
Edited 18 Dec to add this, a link to kathycf's very helpful topic: "Posting images information":*

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=17798

----------


## Koa

I've been thinking for a while that this is basically the only forum I know where noone has ever came up with 'hey let's post our photos'... and I guess this was because noone was really too interested in that... I must admit I'm dead curious about how people are like after sharing commetns with them for so long...but on the other hand, I'm not very keen on the idea of posting pictures of myself online (I've done this before elsewhere but I now removed them, I prefer to remain 'mysterious'), so I generally share them privately... On the other hand, on one of my famous show-off moments I might post a pic if most people do so as well, and probably remove it soon enough.

Jack Aubrey, you have the same hairstyle as my brother. And the same glasses I have  :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

Ok here is me

----------


## ihrocks

Ok...I'm the blonde one in the shades.

----------


## Koa

> Ok...I'm the blonde one in the shades.


The one in the middle?

Hey Kilted, I don't see any kilt...yet...  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

I suppose I will play along. The following photograph a good friend of mine took for a photography project, involving random people writing/drawing/labeling any word, phrase, drawing, quote, etc., and holding it up for a picture. Needless to say, I had John Keats on my mind.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ihrocks

> The one in the middle?
> 
> Hey Kilted, I don't see any kilt...yet...


Yes, the one in the middle.

Kilted wants to toy with us!

KILT!!!

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Come on Koa you can do it. So far this thread is succesful IMO.

----------


## Taliesin

The only pics we have of us in our computer or in the net are LARP pics.

You have already seen this one
We and a very old witch 
We and the same witch doing a rite

We are not a very photogenous person.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

What were you guys doing?

----------


## Koa

wow Taliesin, you look so cute and somehow northern...

ihrocks is just like I imagined her and mono is nothing like I imagined him but quite fits the character I think... :Smile: 

Ok I see people are willing to share their real image so I'll probably follow quite soon  :Blush:

----------


## Taliesin

To Jack Aubrey:

Haven't you heard of LARP?
In short, it is Live Action Role Play. Have you perhaps heard of D&D? (dungeons and dragons) It is similar, but practically everything is done live.
The key word is role-play. You play someone else. (for example: a celtic bard, a wizard, the Luggage, Hillary Clinton or Jesus, in different games of course) It is like improvisational acting, only you do have no audience, you do it for your own fun. The number of players varies, but at that game it was about 40. 
At first you develop your character, his life, personality and everything. You dress up like the time demands. (you cannot go in jeans to 8th century or to Middle-Earth. Usually it is (pseudo)medieval, but there have been other types of LARPs too, like a graduation party at a very strange school or a mental hospital LARP.) The Game Masters think before the game, make the possible intrigues (at that game there was a ploy do kill the king and we failed to avert it) and then there is the game.
It is great fun actually.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

those kind of games are really cool. and I might as well do this too.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Bong looks like a mafia hit man. Awesome! 

To Taliesin: Have you ever played the computer game The Elder Scrolls III:Morrowind?
It's a huge world of Role playing goodness.

----------


## Koa

removed pic - i'm on page 21 if you really care (hope you don't  :Wink: )

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Yay, Koa posted a picture. And it's a nice one too.:thumb:

----------


## ihrocks

Awww....I finally get to see my little Koa! And she's soooo cute!

<overcome with emotion, retreats behind shades>  :Cool:

----------


## kilted exile

Well, gotta say cant understand why koa was so embarressed bout posting that picture (no hideous growths on side of face etc  :Tongue:  )

----------


## Bongitybongbong

everyone's been looking at least sort of what I thought they would, especially Mono.

----------


## Helga

OK, I'll play along....unfortunetly I don't have a good pic of me so you'll have to see some not so good. and my dog is on them too  :Wink:

----------


## Logos

:Nod:  It's great to put faces to names, we've got some good looking members here! 

(and errrr, no, I probably won't be posting a pic of myself anytime soon  :Tongue: )

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

1)Helga, you're a cutie.

2)Would it kill any of you to use Image tags?

3)You can do it Logos!

----------


## kilted exile

> 2)Would it kill any of you to use Image tags?


Do image tags not only work if you have the URL of an image?

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> 3)You can do it Logos!


Yeah go for it Logos.

----------


## wanderlust_ox

uuhh... might as well post one of mine.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Yes! My hat goes off to all who post a picture.

----------


## mono

Wow, beautiful pictures, everyone. Most of the members, I never imagined how they appeared, but how pleasant to match faces with IDs now.  :Smile: 



> (and errrr, no, I probably won't be posting a pic of myself anytime soon )


Awww, Logos, come on; I feel really curious how the moderators look, too - you, Admin, and Scher, but no worries.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Miss Darcy

> Awww, Logos, come on; I feel really curious how the moderators look, too - you, Admin, and Scher, but no worries.


Second that!  :Biggrin: 

Trying to work out how to put in an image without having a url...not easy...

*May be edited several times*

 

Okay this isn't working...

How do you post an image without having it on the internet?  :Goof:

----------


## Logos

If you want to include an image that you have on your computers harddrive in your post, 
(instead of the method by clicking on the yellow picture icon above the reply box using an URL from the web) use the `Manage Attachments' button just under the text screen when you hit reply.  :Smile: 

Oh alright, here's a newer pic of me  :Blush:

----------


## Jay

> This is a newer pic of me


Reminds me of a Stargate episode called Urgo  :Tongue: , it's what's hidden behind the beaches that matters  :Nod:   :Tongue: 

A pic from Urgo
Borrowed from jackfic.com again  :Tongue:

----------


## Logos

Okay Jay so I don't know Stargate, what's hidden behind beaches? cheap cardboard pictures of boats and palm trees?  :FRlol:

----------


## Koa

LOl @ Logos' screen-like appearance.... come on, anyone can do it! (Jaaaaay  :Biggrin:  lol I've seen your pic once but I think you're such and important member of the forum that we just need you here!)

It's really nice to put faces to the words of people here, as someone said already! Lovely lovely! I might maybe post one where I look as bad as I normally do cos I almost feel like I'm cheating... :Rolleyes: 

I'd love to see amuse and sub (wherever she has vanished)... hope they want to share their flesh & bone (uhm...pic & bone lol) here  :Smile:

----------


## amirah_almas

just working out how to post pics

----------


## Jay

> Okay Jay so I don't know Stargate, what's hidden behind beaches? cheap cardboard pictures of boats and palm trees?


Hoping jackficcers do have a picture of what's behind the beach  :Tongue: 

Well, didn't find exactly what I was looking for but this'll do  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

> just working out how to post pics


amira_almas, if you have your picture somewhere on the web all you need to do is copy its url and put it between IMG tags, like this:
[img]url of your picture[/img], or what Logos said earlier, 


> If you want to include an image that you have on your computers harddrive in your post,
> (instead of the method by clicking on the yellow picture icon above the reply box using an URL from the web) use the `Manage Attachments' button just under the text screen when you hit reply.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

This is pretty cool...I'm glad this was thought up.

----------


## Monica

How to post a photo? I'm not a genius when it comes to computers  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

Look two posts above?  :Tongue:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

> This is pretty cool...I'm glad this was thought up.


The pleasure is all mine, believe me. Except that Jay has yet to post a picture.  :Mad:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Hey you're right....

----------


## Jay

Can I wear a paper bag over my head then? *hopes she'll be able to find one that'll suit me*  :Tongue:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

where is the fun in that?

----------


## Jay

Wasn't supposed to be fun but sensible  :Tongue:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

I guess you're right.

----------


## Jay

Thank you  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

No problem. I'm always here.

----------


## Jay

Noticed  :Tongue:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Not as well as I do.

----------


## Jay

Ya wish  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

You gotta be kidding me!

----------


## Jay

Indeedy, you noticed?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Yeah I have.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

What a good boy  :Tongue:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Hey, take this mindless chit chat out of my sort of successful thread.

----------


## Jay

I'm sorry Jack  :Blush:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Come on Jay, out with the picture already. The whole forum is cheering you on.

----------


## Jay

Don't have any, not at home.

Any chance of getting out of this? *looks hopeful*

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Nope. Sorry. This is a photosharing thread. Or at least it will be some day. We're still friends though. :hug:

----------


## Jay

Ok then... I might post some when I'm back at home...

:hugs back smiley:

----------


## Nightshade

----------------------bleh its not working  :Tongue:

----------


## Koa

wow Jay is over 4000 posts... :Eek:  (well she's into dialogues, no wonders...  :Wink:   :Biggrin: )

I want more photos! Im getting more and more curious!  :Smile:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

same here...

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

I'm not even at 200 yet. :-/

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Come more often as you have been and you get plenty more.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Oh that's how it works. Thanks.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

yeah that's all you have to do

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

haha, good show.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

> wow Jay is over 4000 posts... (well she's into dialogues, no wonders...  )
> 
> I want more photos! Im getting more and more curious!


Where is Scheherezade?

----------


## wanderlust_ox

It is good to see what people look like so you get a good sense of who you are talking to. Most forums don't even talk about gender, so you can't really relate to anyone without asking. I'm glad everyone's so friendly.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

The forum is great because it's very light hearted and if you ask you shall receive. Waterlust, most forums can't even compare to this one in awesomeness (spelling?) that's why they don't talk about stuff.

----------


## wanderlust_ox

i agree... (its wanderlust.. sorry) you like calling me different names don't you.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

oops..sorry wanderlust, my reading skills aren't that great

----------


## amuse

mono, you've the same expression in your eyes as the older of my younger brothers.  :Smile:  which is a *wonderful* thing.  :Nod:  Helga, you're gorgeous! i love the expression  :Smile:  in your eyes, Koa. ihrocks, i dreamt of LA last night!

there are practically no jpg pics of me floating around; this is one from a thanksgiving at auntie's two years ago. sorry about the lighting! i'm on the far left in both pics:

http://community.webshots.com/photo/...02145223hnAYqA(if you click, it enlarges.)
http://community.webshots.com/photo/...02145190QENSbz

----------


## ihrocks

Ok...this one and the next one are to keeping everyone laughing at my Big '80s past:

----------


## Miss Darcy

Okay, I'll see if this works...



^Me at the Sydney Botanic Gardens



^An old-time photo of me taken at a birthday party in Dreamworld 

Hope they come out small enough.

Thanks Jay! It seems to have worked.  :Biggrin: 

It's funny, everyone looks kind of like imagined they would...this thread is a great idea.  :Nod:

----------


## Molko

hehe...Im a bit reluctant to put my photo up...it'll kill the mystery  :Wink: 
But...as everyone is in the spirit of sharing, I guess I shall do the same

here's a picture of me:

----------


## amirah_almas

http://photos15.flickr.com/19485798_18cb0f3228.jpg

----------


## Basil



----------


## Koa

> hehe...Im a bit reluctant to put my photo up...it'll kill the mystery 
> But...as everyone is in the spirit of sharing, I guess I shall do the same
> 
> here's a picture of me:


Molko is a girl?????????????????????????????????????  :Eek2:  And really beautiful  :Eek: 
I've always though you were a boy...for so long...  :Eek: 
Anyway yes I was reluctant as well but the spirit pf sharing took over...

Wow great I got to see the great amuse! Sort of like I imagined as well  :Smile: 

And lol @ ihrock's 80s!  :Biggrin:  Well you know how I love the 80s so I can't balme you...I would have looked like that as well!  :Wink: 

Miss Darcy, you look older than 15!  :Eek: 

amirah almas, are you a top model or what?  :Eek: 

Only Jay is missing now... well and I doubt that Scher would show up in this thread... Oh I want a pic of Admin too!  :Smile:

----------


## ihrocks

> And lol @ ihrock's 80s!  Well you know how I love the 80s so I can't balme you...I would have looked like that as well!


I wish I had back all the money I spent on hair care products in those years! Looking back, the 80s went by so quickly because I probably spent half the decade in front of the bathroom mirror messing with that mop on my head!
Kids today are so much more sensible than that.

----------


## Koa

LOL are they? I really don't think so. I've just heard on tv a girl calling to a tv show and talking of her hobby and passion for make-up...and she's 14. Little girls nowadays only try to look like they're 30 (consequently making me look like I'm 15).

I would have loved to be in the 80s, now I'd just look ridicolous if I'd try to copy the 80s... but thinking about it I just detest to mess with my hair so I probably would have had troubles in those years and I would have wished I was living in the 2000s...  :Tongue:

----------


## mono

I had no idea what beautiful and handsome members we have.
Why do we all spend so much time at our computers, I wonder?  :Confused:

----------


## ihrocks

> I would have loved to be in the 80s, now I'd just look ridicolous if I'd try to copy the 80s... but thinking about it I just detest to mess with my hair so I probably would have had troubles in those years and I would have wished I was living in the 2000s...


The '80s were mostly about mindless fun...until we realized AIDS wasn't a gay-men-only disease (it was bad enough when we thought it was), then things started to sober up. Eventually though, the mindlessness of it became a sort of emptiness, soul-lessness (at least for me, I know some people who are still living like it's 1989), and it was time to find some substance again.

Oops! I'm way off topic again aren't I?

 :Nod:  

Ok, shutting up now.

----------


## Nightshade

so I try again Mind you this as Nightshade and the actual me arent the same person I dont know why I doing this but this picture is as close as you can get to both of us at the same time.
----The real person!
Well here goes again
-------This time its the generally more cheerful Night speaking  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

> oops..sorry wanderlust, my reading skills aren't that great


This is really not the right website to divulge that kind of information to.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

> This is really not the right website to divulge that kind of information to.


If you think that I worry about people knowing that I don't pay attention when I read, you haven't seen my posts.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Well I'll definitely keep that in mind.  :Smile:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Zoomed extra close so that you can see the names.

----------


## Jay

hehehe, sweet  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Nice I'm on it.

----------


## Koa

LOL! that's cool, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## wanderlust_ox

> Nice I'm on it.


oh burn.. I'm not.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Sorry, I forgot a lot of people.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

wanderlust don't worry about it...it was only a test.  :Wink:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Well actually it wasnt. I had to bump this thread because it's my brainchild after all. So I told Jay on MSN that I would take a really funny/cute picture for her and put it up on this thread.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

Oh that explains it, but still it was  :Cool:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Yaaaaaay.

----------


## amuse

aaaahhhh! we  you too, Jack.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## wanderlust_ox

aww! You're amazing! a picture just for me!

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

The only difference is that I don't have a cameo in the picture.

----------


## wanderlust_ox

yeah.. but I still appreciate it

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Oh. Well the pleasure is mine I assure you.

----------


## Nightshade

:Biggrin:  Oooh wow Thats a nice thought to keep in mind today  :Cool:

----------


## Koa

wow even my mum said that that photo that i posted here doesnt look like me  :Frown: 

i'll provide more thruthful evidence of my mortal appearance....

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

I think more people need to post pics.

----------


## subterranean

Helga is like a princess in the fairy tale, Molko is very beautiful (didn't u say you were a guy???)...Bong..you're so cute..Ash, which one are you? Apologize, but I don't really know which one to guess as you..Ms Darcy you are beautiful as well..


Here's a recent pic I took a week ago

----------


## Koa

WOW SUB!!! Firstly, welcome back! Then, I'm glad to see your pic and wow...what a big smile and smiling eyes!  :Smile: 

Now this might sound stupid but don't you think that people from Arabic or Asian countries very often have a very bright look in their eyes? Or is it me... 

Did I say i want to see crisaor's pic? :Biggrin:

----------


## amuse

sub, i'm on the far left in both pics. the girl with the in-need-of-a-trim brown hair.
glad to see you back!
you look so very nice and friendly!  :Nod:

----------


## mono

Ahbsolutely glahmorous, sub.
How nice to see you returning.  :Smile:

----------


## wanderlust_ox

> Now this might sound stupid but don't you think that people from Arabic or Asian countries very often have a very bright look in their eyes? Or is it me...


lol, I don't have a very "bright look" in my eyes.  :Frown:  But people comment on how my skin always glows.. so that makes up for it. haha

----------


## Helga

well thanks sub..... your beautiful too! and I mean that! 

for some reason I have always wanted glasses, I wish I needed them, I think I look better with glasses...

----------


## Nightshade

> Now this might sound stupid but don't you think that people from Arabic or Asian countries very often have a very bright look in their eyes? Or is it me...


Yeah its true! In Egypt Dark brown all most black bright eyes are called Cows eyes and are a great sign of beauty....
Yeah Arabs have bright eyes its cause we ( I am talking here from the prespctive of my eyes which I inherted from the arb side of my family) are always laughing inside!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

Maybe...I'm always surprised att he beauty of many Arabic women, and yes they usually habe bright dark eyes.

Helga, you can wear fake glasses...I mean, with lenses that have no correction... When I first started to need glasses I wasn't depressed about that as many kids, I really didn't mind them infact  :Smile: 

No more photos?

----------


## Snukes

Playing in a mudpuddle wearing shoes like small boats.  :Smile:

----------


## Koa

eheh very cool!  :Smile:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

That's awesome Sub and Snukes. Glad to see more people joining in the fun of this thread.

----------


## Psyche



----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Yay psyche! The more the merrier.

----------


## atiguhya padma

Here's me hitching a ride from some rambler.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1641204/

----------


## Isagel

Hmm, strange.. I always thought you would be a tabby.

----------


## Basil

> Hmm, strange.. I always thought you would be a tabby.


Although it's still kind of early, I'm going to go ahead and award this my "Post of the Day" award!

----------


## atiguhya padma

I'm gonna dye my hair I think! :Smile:

----------


## atiguhya padma

I hope you didn't mean a tellytabby!!  :Smile:

----------


## Isagel

Thank you Basil, I´ll just bask in the glory for a while. 

AP - Nothing of the sort - more like this:

----------


## papayahed

I posted mine in the Troll thread, please excuse the goofy look on my face I had a few cocktails before the pic was taken.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

No more cats please,thanks.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

> I posted mine in the Troll thread, please excuse the goofy look on my face I had a few cocktails before the pic was taken.


Well then what are you doing next to a car?! Tell me you weren't about to drive.

----------


## simon

Hey it's fun to see all the images of people, especially the ones doing things, seeing clothing and such reveals little tidbits of information. Bravery is better than brevity, as such as I shall now perform.

----------


## papayahed

> Well then what are you doing next to a car?! Tell me you weren't about to drive.


No, the guy taking the picture was driving.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Oh, OK. That's good to hear. I can only imagine kind-of-drunk Papayahead, raging down the freeway with Troll sitting shotgun.



EDIT: Just realized, this thread is second only to one of the stickied threads, and yet is still unstickied.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

wow so many more pics have been placed here while i was away and everyone is still kind of off topic

----------


## Helga

great pic AP, cute cat too...


glad to see that snuke and psyche are showing their faces

----------


## Snukes

Snukes, Snukes! I am plural!

Not quite as plural as Taliesin... but plural nevertheless!  :Wink: 

Actually, I'm not plural at all, I'm a verb... but as you will!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Everyone re-read post #130.

----------


## simon

Oooh Snukes your an expert waffler, I'd love to divulge into some Belgian Waffles.

----------


## Koa

> Everyone re-read post #130.


LOL ok I was going to second that anyway...so let's sticky it...
..or not? i wouldnt mind my for-once-good-looking face to be forgotten in a while  :Biggrin: 

I'll be off to see papaya and the troll soon...actually, can't wait. I wonder how that troll really looks like  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

I don't really mind whether or not this gets sticky but it would be cool

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

From my observations you need to be Scheherazade to get one of your threads stickied. :-/

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Thanks. Sorry for being a brat... As long as you're here you might as well join in the fun of this thread....

----------


## mono

> 


Looking lovely as usual, darling - as charming as a rosebud.  :Wink:

----------


## shortysweetp

here is me a few years ago i like this picture of me

----------


## ihrocks

Yea! A new picture!

But wait a minute...still no kilt from Kilted!

KILT!!!!

----------


## kilted exile

> Yea! A new picture!
> 
> But wait a minute...still no kilt from Kilted!
> 
> KILT!!!!


yep, kilt picture will probably show up in August sometime

----------


## ihrocks

> yep, kilt picture will probably show up in August sometime


I'm patient. Sort of.  :Smile:

----------


## shortysweetp

here I am again with my hubby and daughter. it was a few years ago

----------


## mono

> here I am again with my hubby and daughter. it was a few years ago


Very adorable!  :Biggrin: 
Your daughter - how young?

----------


## shortysweetp

in the picture she is 9 months old but now she is 2 years and 9 months

----------


## Koa

removed pic - i'm on page 21 if you really care (hope you don't  :Wink: )

----------


## ihrocks

> Ok as I promised here is a photo of how awful I really look like  I wonder why my nose looks so big on photos though, I swear it's not *that* big!


Sorry, Sweetie. You are still adorable.  :Smile:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

I agree with you on that one.

----------


## amuse

definitely  :Smile:  and what makes you think you're big  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## mono

> Ok as I promised here is a photo of how awful I really look like  I wonder why my nose looks so big on photos though, I swear it's not *that* big!


Your nose does not look big at all; I think you look well-proportioned, on the contrary.
Very cute picture.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

well thanks guy, I still don't find the pic, or its subject  :Biggrin: , particularly brilliant, but well if you say so... I'm not going to argue.

amuse well, I'm not really a top-model size... and I think I learnt to dress in a way that makes me look ok, I mean I'd be ridicolous with some kind of clothes so I just stick with normal tshirt kind of stuff...

By the way, I want to have my hair cut but hairdressers are so boring and expensive! But noone I know is able to cut the way I want it...

----------


## ihrocks

> By the way, I want to have my hair cut but hairdressers are so boring and expensive! But noone I know is able to cut the way I want it...


Tired of the same old boring hairdressers....hmmmm....Jack & Bong's Running with Scissors Hair Salon! I like it! It has a ring to it! What do say guys?

----------


## Koa

LOL anything that is not expensive and able to do a decent job and not poshly-looking-down-on-my-plain-haircut would do... I'd trust Jack&Bong...maybe... Speaking of which, where's Bong?

----------


## scruffy_danny

Hello, this is me, just so you all know. (sorry I couldn't get the picture any smaller...)

----------


## amuse

i think you should have this painted, in exactly the same watercolor-ish motif it is in here.

----------


## Maxos

That's me, some years ago.

----------


## scruffy_danny

> i think you should have this painted, in exactly the same watercolor-ish motif it is in here.


Hmm, good idea. Havn't done a painting for a good few weeks.

----------


## Adelheid

Since everyone is sharing their picture, I guess I can share mine too. Here it is:

It looks really bad.... it was taken when I was just about to go to bed!!! (obviously!)

----------


## kilted exile

Ok, just semi-finished partying and I have some pics of me in a kilt (stilldont get the fascination) which will be added in due course (pics require possible censoring)

----------


## Bianca Fransen

Wow, it is great to see you guys.. Well, here goes nothing. I might as well try to put my pics here:

*had to delete this, it didn't work*

- oh, and now my hair is long and I wear glasses.. but I do not have a recent picture. This was one taken in Austria almost 2 years ago -

Not sure this is going to work.. so I will post another, smaller pic here as well (*I also made the other one smaller to post it*):

----------


## GruesomeBugman

here I am:



o.O quake with fear?

----------


## RococoLocket

C'est moi  :Biggrin:

----------


## ihrocks

> Ok, just semi-finished partying and I have some pics of me in a kilt (stilldont get the fascination) which will be added in due course (pics require possible censoring)


KILT!!!!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sitaram

I am searching on the forum to learn how to display a photo. I can see how to attach a jpg file, but I am curious how one would display the photo directly in the post. If bandwidth is an issue, then I could upload the photo to my own website, but I would need to know the appropriate htlm or tag command to place in the post, in order to display the photo in the post.

The photo on the wall is me at age 17.

I am about to experiment with coding methods for displaying the photo in the body of the post.




[-img-]http://toosmallforsupernova.org/Sitaram.jpg[/-img-]

----------


## Chava

If someone will explain to me how to put up a picture, i would be glad to add one.

----------


## Sitaram

> If someone will explain to me how to put up a picture, i would be glad to add one.


I am just beginning to understand some of the mysteries that surround photos on this forum.

You can post here, and as you create the post, click on MANAGE ATTACHMENTS, and upload your photo as an attachment.

Or, if you have a website, you can upload your photo to that website, and then use the BB code that I will place here momentarily:

Example of BB code:

[-img-]http://toosmallforsupernova.org/Sitaram.jpg[/-img-]

To make it work, you must remove the - (hypens) which have been included so that the forum software will NOT interpret the BB code and prevent you from seeing the syntax of the code.

Substitute your own domain name and the name of the jpg which you have uploaded:

[-img-]http://yourwebsite.org/yourphoto.jpg[/-img-]

----------


## RococoLocket

> If someone will explain to me how to put up a picture, i would be glad to add one.


This will probably be of use to you also Sitaram  :Smile: 

Get a free account at photobucket.com & upload your photos there from your computer, it gives you the 3 different types of HTML code you will ever need right under every picture you upload so all you'll ever need to do is copy & paste the code to wherever you want. It's easy. Hope that's useful to you both  :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

Ok, finally here it is the kilted picture.

----------


## ihrocks

Ahhhh! <*sighs*>

Man-in-kilt! One of the finest sights there is!

Thank you, kilted, I'll add you to my collection!

----------


## baddad

> Ok, finally here it is the kilted picture.


 Thank the gods!!! The suspense was killing me.........but now I wonder, to what Clan do the colours belong..........

----------


## baddad

okay, lets see if I have this 'upload a photo of myself' thingy technology working properly.................oops.......my bad.......I don't think I.........that is obviously NOT MOI....... *nod to Dali*

----------


## Jay

Kilted, great shirt, seems appropriate

----------


## Chava

right, tried to get it to work, resolved to simply, attatching it...

----------


## baddad

That works Chava......................

----------


## Isagel

Normally very shy, I´ll just follow your examples. This is me, if this works.

- edit. Back to being shy. Took the picture away.

----------


## America141

ME!!! ...its really big photo...I coudn't find out how to make it smaller...stupide computers....oh..i'm the one on the left

at the bar

----------


## RococoLocket

More of me! I'm just posting the URL's because they're uber but I don't want to resize them  :Smile: 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...l/Sarah002.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...l/Sarah003.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...l/Sarah004.jpg

----------


## Koa

Ehy! How many new photos added! Great to see you guys!!! Even Isagel and Bianca wow!!! I dont know why but I was imagining Bianca to look like some kind of Bridget Jones lol... and Isagel well, I had the stereotype northern image in my mind I guess... Lovely to see the real you!!!

RococoLocket, it might not make much sense but I think you don't look English at all... any interesting origin?

Wow now I feel much uglier than all the others who posted but nevermind, it's not really that important... I might add some pics from Moscow soon when I feel like it! :Smile:

----------


## RococoLocket

> RococoLocket, it might not make much sense but I think you don't look English at all... any interesting origin?


I'm half Irish & half Arabic  :Smile:  It's nice that you noticed, most people say "oh you don't look it" about the Arabic side, like it would be an insult to look Arabesque  :Confused:  Either that or I mention it & they stare at me sideways for a few seconds & go "oh, I can kinda see it now" lol. I think there's a little Chilean in me also  :Smile: 

What origins were you seeing, just out of interest?  :Smile:

----------


## Bianca Fransen

> Ehy! How many new photos added! Great to see you guys!!! Even Isagel and Bianca wow!!! I dont know why but I was imagining Bianca to look like some kind of Bridget Jones lol... and Isagel well, I had the stereotype northern image in my mind I guess... Lovely to see the real you!!!
> 
> RococoLocket, it might not make much sense but I think you don't look English at all... any interesting origin?
> 
> Wow now I feel much uglier than all the others who posted but nevermind, it's not really that important... I might add some pics from Moscow soon when I feel like it!


Koa, you are back!! Yes, yes, yes.. I am so looking forward to your Moscow stories and pictures... Haha, guess I am no Bridget Jones, I'd be making millions if I was  :Wink:  ...Hmm, isn't it funny how people always think others are more pretty. I thought a long time before I had the guts to post my photo. I don't have your pretty, long black hair  :Rage:  But after a long search I found the pictures I posted. They make me look rather okay  :Tongue: .

----------


## Koa

> But after a long search I found the pictures I posted. They make me look rather okay .


They do, they do  :Nod:  




> I'm half Irish & half Arabic It's nice that you noticed, most people say "oh you don't look it" about the Arabic side, like it would be an insult to look Arabesque Either that or I mention it & they stare at me sideways for a few seconds & go "oh, I can kinda see it now" lol. I think there's a little Chilean in me also 
> 
> What origins were you seeing, just out of interest?


Arabic... I should have thought about it, well let me say that now I realise it... all the Arabic girls I've ever seen have big eyes and they are incredibly beautiful. The lucky b*stards  :Mad:   :Wink:   :Biggrin: 

I don't know anyway, I didnt have any precise thing in mind, maybe some southern European kind of thing... just you're not blonde with very clear skin and pink cheeks  :Wink:  (well don't tell me that many English don't look like that... )

----------


## Isagel

Hello Koa! So glad to see you back. 

Here - just for you, a picture of a blonde me from my one and only stunt as a model. ( a friend does theater costumes and needed a short model). Can´t make you disappointed by my lack of blondness, can I? 

And I think you look cool, by the way. I am looking forward to pictures from Moscow.

edited - took the picture away. Suddenly shy about having it online.

----------


## Koa

LOL thanks, now I'm really happy  :Wink: 
But was that a wig?  :Biggrin: 

Well I guess that, due to the many requests, I'll be trying to add some Moscow pics later...

----------


## Koa

problem: my pics are way too big to be attached, and I dont really want to upload them to a site and then make them appear here... or rather, I'll do that with views, but not if I appear on those - it's silly but if they are attached, someone has to care about seeing me and click, while if they are openly visible any random visitor will have them ready there... I dont like the idea, though I realise it doesnt make much difference....

----------


## Loki

> I am so looking forward to your Moscow stories and pictures...


Second that! And welcome back Koa!  :Smile: 




> But after a long search I found the pictures I posted.


Where are they? I can't find them......

Loki

----------


## Isagel

> LOL thanks, now I'm really happy 
> But was that a wig?



Yep. But it is very blonde.  :FRlol:  Now, show me those Moscow pictures!

----------


## subterranean

> Here - just for you, a picture of a blonde me from my one and only stunt as a model. ( a friend does theater costumes and needed a short model). Can´t make you disappointed by my lack of blondness, can I? 
> 
> .


I think you look like a dool  :Smile:

----------


## Koa

well, due to the request...some pics of Moscow, but not of me  :Biggrin: 
warning: the files might be big...

One of my favourite spots in Moscow: Park Pobedy (park of victory)...it is just so wide and shows so well what's the average size of things in Moscow...that is, Huge. Especially of parks and buildings and streets.





Some views of the city

----------


## Koa

:Blush:  they are RATHER big...  :Eek: 
sorry... :Blush:

----------


## Jay

I like the big white building (third from the bottom), any idea what it is?

----------


## Kaltrina

Koa these prictures are beautiful

----------


## Koa

> I like the big white building (third from the bottom), any idea what it is?


That one i think is a ministery or stuff... there are if I'm not wrong 7 of those huge buildings around Moscow (they look similar but not identical), so often you see one or 2 in the distance while walking around... like a background... I was trying to look for them all and see what they are and take pics of them...but I dont have them all  :Biggrin:  They are soooo huuuge... They were actually wanted by Stalin but well... I can't help finding them fascinating, and at least they are not ugly.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Excellent pictures.

----------


## Koa

ehy Jack! Long time no see!  :Wave:

----------


## rocksea

and thatz me  :Wink:  .

----------


## rocksea

Koa, you still there! great,,

----------


## Koa

mm? maybe... :Tongue: 

cool site you have rocksea (just clicked on your signature)  :Nod:

----------


## baddad

...............I'm coming...................................soon..... .........................

----------


## subterranean

Well, can't hardly wait....

----------


## ~Maude~

Oh, my, You are all a good looking bunch. I wil try to get a photo of me soon but sadly when my laptop died it took all my pics with it.

----------


## kilted exile

A friend just sent me this picture of myself. I have no recollection of it being taken, but it is a fair representation of me.

----------


## Jay

:Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 
. . . . . . . . . .

----------


## Nightshade

hey kilted you know theyve banned hoodies in shops in my part of england at least by the time you get back to scotland the bann might have reached there  :Eek:

----------


## Jay

What? Why?  :Confused:

----------


## kilted exile

Yeah, I heard about that nonsense. If I remember corectly the idea was something like this: Wearing hooded tops prevents identification via CCTV cameras.
Complete stupidity because I believe I'm correct in saying that hats are still OK.

On a positive note it'll prevent me being dragged round shops all day long  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

nah its really because people who wear hoods are scallies and hooligans ( sorry ) and are "threatening" 
 :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

Maybe I should let people see what I look like when I am really tired.

The picture was taken when I was on the way back from Disney Paris last year. I went there for a school project, but also had a lot of fun. Walking around the park in our suits, everyone was polite, but when we walked around in jeans and t-shirts, nobody took notice of us.  :FRlol: 



And below in New York, where I am not tired. but actually try to look 'cool'  :Cool:   :Tongue:  
Btw, Ellis Island is a really interesting place.

----------


## baddad

Really good to finally 'meet' the 'Sage', good to put a face to the words, satisfying somehow in a primal way. And Kilted's contrubution made my day, seeing a person enjoying themselves is special. Kilted's friend did him a favour by relinquishing the photo, and Kilted, you've done us ALL a good turn by sharing yourself, my friend.......... *deep bow*

----------


## subterranean

What a personality...




> A friend just sent me this picture of myself. I have no recollection of it being taken, but it is a fair representation of me.

----------


## subterranean

By the way Camper, I haven't seen "YOU" in this thread  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

Really? There's gotta be a mistake... aliens stole it!  :Biggrin:

----------


## starrwriter

I don't normally post my photo online, but here goes:

----------


## papayahed

> I don't normally post my photo online, but here goes:


Wow, a "handsome" man such as yourself is having a hard time with the ladies?????

----------


## starrwriter

> Wow, a "handsome" man such as yourself is having a hard time with the ladies?????


I should have known you would be the first to take the bait. My real photo is posted in my profile. Ruggedly handsome, wouldn't you say?

I never have trouble with the ladies. They sometimes have trouble with me, however. It's just par for the course.

----------


## Taliesin

Profile view:

----------


## papayahed

> I should have known you would be the first to take the bait. My real photo is posted in my profile. Ruggedly handsome, wouldn't you say?
> 
> I never have trouble with the ladies. They sometimes have trouble with me, however. It's just par for the course.



HA! I kinda figured with a title like "tranny".

----------


## subterranean

Yes, blondes ussualy rule  :Wink: 

Hope Jay doesn't read this one  :Eek: 




> Wow, a "handsome" man such as yourself is having a hard time with the ladies?????

----------


## subterranean

Well well, isn't he beautiful  :Blush: 




> Profile view:

----------


## Kaltrina

hey there it's so nice to see you guys, I mean to see how you look...  :Biggrin: 
I have a photo in my profile but here is one made more recently...
and the other one was made this summer, I was eating ice-cream with my niece who I love so much.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

I hadnt noticed you had a photo in your profile Kaltrina, anyway you look great in all of those! (btw isn't that yogurt?  :Wink: )

And Taliesin:  :Eek:

----------


## subterranean

Nice smile kaltrina  :Wink:

----------


## amuse

*with mouth agape

Koa, what beautiful pictures of Russia! omigosh, how did you _ever_ leave???

----------


## Pensive

Good photos Kaltrina, the child with you is very cute.....

----------


## Chava

It's really strange too see how people don't look the way you would have assumed. Great pictures of Russia BTW, makes you want to go and visit... sigh never been to Russia before.

----------


## Shea

Well, I wanted to post a picture, but I don't have a digital camera and my scanner doesn't seem to be working *grr...*

----------


## Kaltrina

> I hadnt noticed you had a photo in your profile Kaltrina, anyway you look great in all of those! (btw isn't that yogurt? )


 no it is ice cream actually but it was in cups...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

Here is a recent photo of me at the zoo.

----------


## Basil

> Here is a recent photo of me at the zoo.


I think it's rather kind of them to let you out on occasion. 

 :Nod:   :Nod:   :Nod:

----------


## Stanislaw

ai, sometimes they even let me eat a tourist or two,  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shea

Stan, you remind me of an old highschool chum.  :Tongue:  I've always regretted not keeping contact with him.

----------


## Basil

Devouring tourists? That's doing God's work right there! Bless you!

----------


## subterranean

You look more adult than I thought  :Smile: . Probably cause of the hat




> Here is a recent photo of me at the zoo.

----------


## papayahed

> Here is a recent photo of me at the zoo.



Nice pic sweetie!

----------


## starrwriter

> I think it's rather kind of them to let you out on occasion.


Damn! Beat me to it.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Just like I always think of scher having wings - I know theres a woman walking around england? with a set of wings.


ME.jpg



 :Tongue: 

__________________

----------


## subterranean

Where can I get a pair of those? Ebay?

----------


## Pendragon

I'm going to try this. I don't have a recent picture, so add 100 pounds and a goatee. Ah, well, might as well add the whole clan. Me with wife Martha, daughter Summer Dawn, Jonathan Dale (in red), and Ethan Aaron.

----------


## papayahed

> I'm going to try this. I don't have a recent picture, so add 100 pounds and a goatee. Ah, well, might as well add the whole clan. Me with wife Martha, daughter Summer Dawn, Jonathan Dale (in red), and Ethan Aaron.


I thought you were a teenager Pen!!

----------


## Logos

Great to see more faces added, thanks for sharing everyone  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Logos did you ever put a picture up?
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

> Logos did you ever put a picture up?


Naw, I've gotta keep up my mystique of being a meany poo Mod  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

I thought as much  :Biggrin:  :Nod: 

* its a good thing he didnt ask me that question  :FRlol:

----------


## Stanislaw

> Naw, I've gotta keep up my mystique of being a meany poo Mod


An evil mod: I think I might have found the picture online:
 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

Nightshade, you didn't post a pic? 

Stan.. me evil? nevermind I won't ask  :FRlol:  <-- evyl cackles

----------


## Koa

> I thought you were a teenager Pen!!


me too...! and in that first pic you look like a manager  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

uhm... Stan? That kinda looks like my table  :Biggrin: ... on a good day that is  :Biggrin: 

(before I leave for uni again I always have to mess my neat stuff though!  :Tongue: )

----------


## subterranean

Take and give sweetheart...take and give...




> Great to see more faces added, thanks for sharing everyone

----------


## subterranean

My virtual "teacher" in spirituality, who teaches me alot through his posts





> I'm going to try this. I don't have a recent picture, so add 100 pounds and a goatee. Ah, well, might as well add the whole clan. Me with wife Martha, daughter Summer Dawn, Jonathan Dale (in red), and Ethan Aaron.






> I thought you were a teenager Pen!!



I suppose he mentioned several times about learnt alot from his youth days, or something like that.

----------


## Shea

Okay, I found a pic in my e-mail, but it's too big. Can anyone tell me how to get it under 100 KB?

----------


## starrwriter

> Okay, I found a pic in my e-mail, but it's too big. Can anyone tell me how to get it under 100 KB?


Since you apparently don't have a graphics editor, download and install the freeware IrfanView image viewer from http://www.irfanview.com. It' a relatively small program (around 800 kilobytes) that manipulates images in many ways: resize, adjust color/contrast/brightness, sharpen, vertical/horizontal flip, add special effects, etc. IrfanView was once voted the best freeware program on the web.

----------


## papayahed

> I suppose he mentioned several times about learnt alot from his youth days, or something like that.


Crap! I'd better start reading every post around here.

----------


## Rachy

Hope this works......God you're all going to see how I look  :Frown:  .......

----------


## Nightshade

> Hope this works......God you're all going to see how I look  .......


O stop complaining you look fantastic  :Biggrin:

----------


## Rachy

> O stop complaining you look fantastic


Awww bless you! Thank you!

----------


## Shea

Okay, let's see if this works

----------


## Shea

Okay, I'm the one in the blue sweater. Not my first choice pic, it was cold that day (to me) and so I'm wearing three sweaters. It makes me look a bit fat. This was taken at the Hampton Court hedge maze.

----------


## Logos

fat?? phfffft! silly!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shea

:FRlol:  That's what my husband says.

Well, I wanted to post a pic with me and my harp but I still can't get the scanner to work.

----------


## Stanislaw

tis a fine picture indeed.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

It is a very good picture Shea.

----------


## Miss Darcy

> O stop complaining you look fantastic


She does.  :Biggrin: 

I'd love to see a pic of you with your harp, Shea.  :Smile:

----------


## subterranean

I don't read *every* post in this forum. I would need to stop the time to do that. I only tried to filter the basic and important points which I need or considered interesting. 




> Crap! I'd better start reading every post around here.

----------


## Logos

> That's what my husband says.
> 
> Well, I wanted to post a pic with me and my harp but I still can't get the scanner to work.


You look *radiant! ya it would be great to see a piccie of you and your famous harp we keep hearing about  :Smile:

----------


## Shea

I think my grandma has a scanner. I do it when I go to visit her. 

Thanks for the compliments everyone.  :Smile:

----------


## Koa

> I think my grandma has a scanner.



LOL!!!
No offence meant but this sounds SO funny! My grandma doesn't have a clue of what a scanner is...even my mum barely knows... :Wink:

----------


## Shea

:FRlol:  My other two grandma's don't either (I have a step family). They don't even have computers. This one with a scanner used to be a teacher and has always been interested in learning the latest technology.

----------


## Kaltrina

Wow Rachy and Shea you both look great....  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shea

:Blush:  thanks! Rachy, you're definately more photogenic than I.

----------


## ~Maude~

Very odd angle but that's me playing with new camera phone  :Smile:

----------


## Jay

Hello Maudamama  :Tongue: 
Not odd an angle at all  :Wink:

----------


## baddad

Lovely pic Maude, and a belated hello and welcome. Normally people don't post their personal pics on internet sites, and until recently I was quitesurprised at the response this thread had gotten. But now I see that everyone is beautiful and happy and I assign this state as the reason so many have participated. Who would have thought so many normal people inhabit this site.........not moi.........

Personally, I'm quite grotesque....hehehehe....weeeee....

----------


## subterranean

Very nice pic, maude  :Nod: 

And....am still waiting for Camper's and baddad's

 c'mon, post that picture.. :Wink:

----------


## Themis

:Blush:  Me  :Wink:

----------


## Loki

Badly compressed, dodgy photo of me as Hamlet  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

a lovely pic Maude, not odd at all.
and Themis you look so cute...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Rachy

> thanks! Rachy, you're definately more photogenic than I.


Haha, omg! I look terrible in most pictures!!

----------


## Themis

@Kaltrina:  :Blush:  
@Rachy: Kaltrina's right, you look good.

----------


## Koa

Baddad, I was also surprised about how many people actually did post, and even without too much awkwardness (?).

Cool to see you Themis  :Nod: 

I'm planning on removng my pics and post the ultimate Koa-pic... whenever I feel like doing it. :Wink:

----------


## baddad

> ....
> I'm planning on removng my pics and post the ultimate Koa-pic... whenever I feel like doing it.



I cannot guess what the 'untimate' Koa pic might look like........but my imagination is doing a fine job...........should we be afraid, my dear?...

----------


## Kaltrina

> Very odd angle but that's me playing with new camera phone


 I haven't noticed it till now but your angle in the pic is almost like your avy, wow your avy and your pic look almost the same...nice  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

> I cannot guess what the 'untimate' Koa pic might look like........but my imagination is doing a fine job...........should we be afraid, my dear?...


LOL nah...just as scared as everytime I show my evil face!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## simon

It really is suprising how many people have posted their pictures. This forum is much friendlier than others, the atmosphere seems slightly "safer" somehow.

----------


## Koa

That's true simon... about it feeling 'safer' than most places...I know plenty of sites where people show their pics even more than here... but still, here the atmosphere is so much cosier...

----------


## simon

Yeah it's cosy, but it ain't cosy enough for me.

----------


## Avalive



----------


## starrwriter

> [Photo]


Hoochee Mama!

----------


## Darlin

Avalive, you're gorgeous! What a lovely picture!

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Wow, I didn't really anticipate this thing getting so big when I made it. Great pics though, I find Rachy especially cute.

----------


## starrwriter

> ...I find Rachy especially cute.


Romance in bloom?

----------


## Adelheid

The last picture I posted looked terrible!!! I was in my PJs because it was taken just before I was about to sleep.....  :Blush: 

This one is not too bad.  :Biggrin: 

Alot of you peoples look great! Naming a few.....(in no order!) Chava, Miss Darcy, Rachy, Molko, AimusSage, Kaltrina, etc.... I didn't get to see Themis though.  :Bawling:  The picture has an "x" on it.... why?

----------


## Rachy

> Wow, I didn't really anticipate this thing getting so big when I made it. Great pics though, I find Rachy especially cute.



Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

> I didn't get to see Themis though.  The picture has an "x" on it.... why?



Oops. One should look at what one deletes. Right. So that explains why another picture somewhere else is still there. I'll try to edit my post and get it back up again.

----------


## Themis

So I couldn't find it.  :Rolleyes:  Just for Adelheid  :Wink:  another one:

----------


## baddad

Alright. That is enough. If any more 'pretty' people post their self images I will gag. Am I the only person who has photos of all the bad days?? Is there no 'hair' justice, no respect for the, "I just got out of bed" look?? What is becoming of a generation of literature freaks when no photos of 'ink stained retches' grace this lovely thread?

If I discover that yet another of my fellow literature surfers is quite beautiful (as all the women posters seem to be) , or quite handsome and healthy (as all the males seem to claim) I will ......hurl.................

....photos to follow.............

----------


## starrwriter

> Alright. That is enough. If any more 'pretty' people post their self images I will gag. Am I the only person who has photos of all the bad days?? Is there no 'hair' justice, no respect for the, "I just got out of bed" look?? What is becoming of a generation of literature freaks when no photos of 'ink stained retches' grace this lovely thread? If I discover that yet another of my fellow literature surfers is quite beautiful (as all the women posters seem to be) , or quite handsome and healthy (as all the males seem to claim) I will ......hurl...


Take a look at my mugshot in my profile. That will prevent you from hurling. You have seen faces like mine on wanted posters in post offices -- the repose of a hardened fugitive from justice.

----------


## verybaddmom

i've been looking at this thread since i came back this year..wondering, should i? or shouldnt i? 
there are a select few of you who know me and what i look like, and otherwise i've quite enjoyed that facelessness that come with message boards. however, i also think that when everyone else is sharing to such a degree and leaving themselves exposed, as it were, then its only fair if i wish to participate in this group, to actually do so as well. so i just took this. this is me right now. 


oooh and baddad, be careful: i have pics of you i could post if you irritate me much  :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Behold...the World's Greatest Archer in Lincoln Green glory!!

LINK 



Someone was kind enough to do a portrait of me in action. Nice of them, but I say it looks a little too cartoony.

LINK 



A word of advice: DUCK.

LINK

----------


## starrwriter

> i've been looking at this thread since i came back this year..wondering, should i? or shouldnt i? there are a select few of you who know me and what i look like, and otherwise i've quite enjoyed that facelessness that come with message boards. however, i also think that when everyone else is sharing to such a degree and leaving themselves exposed, as it were, then its only fair if i wish to participate in this group, to actually do so as well. so i just took this. this is me right now.


You look MUCH younger than your actual age. And attractive, too. I don't understand why you were reluctant to post your photo. If you got it, flaunt it, girl.

----------


## baddad

> i've been looking at this thread since i came back this year..wondering, should i? or shouldnt i? 
> there are a select few of you who know me and what i look like, and otherwise i've quite enjoyed that facelessness that come with message boards. however, i also think that when everyone else is sharing to such a degree and leaving themselves exposed, as it were, then its only fair if i wish to participate in this group, to actually do so as well. so i just took this. this is me right now. 
> 
> 
> oooh and baddad, be careful: i have pics of you i could post if you irritate me much



*sigh* ....another pretty one....................

Oh, and vbm? YOu may have photo's, but I have stories and evidence........

----------


## Nightshade

oooh do vbm and baddad know ecah other for real?
wait baddad badmom bad family???
if its that obvious Im gonna kick myself for the stupid question but hey Im night what more can I say!

Hey Robin I cant see your pics they are little xs in boxes

----------


## RobinHood3000

Fixed--my pictures now have links, as well, if it still doesn't work.

----------


## Nightshade

nope only last ones working  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Even the links?? Well, crud.

----------


## Nightshade

LANGUAGE!!! would send angry smilies but they arent working  :Bawling: 


 :Wink: 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## verybaddmom

ack mike! evidence?? i dont believe you ... unless you still have that picnic table?
*gets out matches in case*

and no nightshade, not the badd family, although its kinda cute anyhow to think of. however, i do, indeed, know baddad well in life. we were students together in university and he was both my mentor, friend and spiritual advisor. 

in fact...i was his introduction to this group. my apologies to all here  :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Okay, let's try it with attachments...

1. Behold! The World's Greatest Archer in Lincoln Green Glory!!

2. Someone was kind enough to do a portrait of me in action. Nice of them, but I say it looks a little too cartoony.

3. One word: DUCK.

----------


## Nightshade

FINALLY, mummm which one is you??

 :Confused:  or have you had _ that_ much plastic surgery???
 :Wink: 
sorry hade is coming alive tonight Im afraid

----------


## RobinHood3000

All of them, in my various lives...no worries, I didn't pull a Michael Jackson, or anything. Just a little blonde Rogaine and growing out the beard.

----------


## Shea

> Take a look at my mugshot in my profile. That will prevent you from hurling. You have seen faces like mine on wanted posters in post offices -- the repose of a hardened fugitive from justice.


  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  I thought you looked more like a professor who was on vacation! I wonder if that says anything about our college education system!

----------


## starrwriter

> I thought you looked more like a professor who was on vacation! I wonder if that says anything about our college education system!


I'm always on vacation, but if I were a college professor, that would mean our educational system is in BIG trouble. (I only profess to be a writer.)

----------


## Koa

Ok this shuold be the most recent pics where I look best... behold and don't get too scared  :Biggrin: 
(I wonder how my eyes always are half-closed in photos...)

----------


## starrwriter

> Ok this shuold be the most recent pics where I look best... behold and don't get too scared.(I wonder how my eyes always are half-closed in photos...)


Eek!  :Eek:  

Just kidding, Koa. You're a fine-looking Italian woman. I can picture you as a sexy actress with a minor role in a film like "La Dolce Vita," which I saw the other night.

----------


## Koa

LOL that's a new one...actress... funny  :Wink:

----------


## starrwriter

> LOL that's a new one...actress... funny.


Why funny? You're certainly more attractive than Federico Fellini's wife, who played major roles in a few of his films. She looked like a female scare-crow wearing a fright wig.

Also, you often act very dramatically in this forum. Why not in front of a camera?

----------


## Koa

I actually have never seen any of Fellini's movies nor I remember how his wife looks (yeah, I like to say that when it's about ignorance, I'm second to noone).

Well, I'm a drama queen ok, I realise it by myself... but after all this place is kinda one of my venting places... The only thought of having a camera in front of me makes me kinda sick... I don't like to be the centre of attention, at least in a 'real' form, that is with eyes on me (I suppose it's different when the eyes are on my written words...)

----------


## emily655321

Koa, you're pretty!  :Nod: 
Also, if you're not pretty, I'm offended, because I look kinda like you.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shea

Koa, I wish I could get away with wearing frames like yours. It takes a very pretty face for that. You get away with it very well. :Smile:

----------


## amuse

gad, vbm, you were vibrant and cute before, but with the longer "do", you look like a sweetie gone all soft and misty for her big screen test - great pic!!

----------


## baddad

VBM.....is still a.....cutie-pie..........................

.......all these women r ....

......and Starrwriter is a fair skinned handsome devil.....

----------


## Chava

I've been thinking baddad, that your encouragement to produce terrible photo's could become a whole different thread, like "Bad-day Photoalbum" where we could post all those "forgotten moments"? I'd be glad to contribute.

----------


## Kaltrina

Koa wow you look so cute... great pic...  :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## B-Mental

I had to shave my beard for my passport photo, so no pics of me for a very long while.

----------


## starrwriter

> I had to shave my beard for my passport photo, so no pics of me for a very long while.


Why did you have to shave your beard to get a passport photo? Worried about looking like a terrorist?

----------


## Pensive

Everyone look so nice.  :Biggrin:

----------


## B-Mental

Worried that I'd have to justify that it was me, if I did ever shave in the next ten years. Who knows what version of the pat-riot act we will have by then.

----------


## Koa

> I've been thinking baddad, that your encouragement to produce terrible photo's could become a whole different thread, like "Bad-day Photoalbum" where we could post all those "forgotten moments"? I'd be glad to contribute.



LOL I wouldnt be glad to contribute at all... but I admit the idea is funny  :Wink:

----------


## Weeping Willow

Well since you all did so why not i'm not afraid....

http://www.tinypic.com/view/?pic=imi152 - or as it's called Army boy  :Smile: 

http://www.tinypic.com/view/?pic=imi26x - Viva la Amsterdam

hope the links work..  :Smile:

----------


## starrwriter

> Well since you all did so why not i'm not afraid....


You're in the Israeli Army?

----------


## Weeping Willow

Used to be.. 
You can read all about it in my introduction..
It is in general chat\ introduction\ introduce yourself and say hi..

----------


## Nightshade

oh wow for a minute there I thought I knew you in real life weeping, hes the spitting image of what someone I once knew would look like but nope dont know anyone in the israli ( sorry about the spelling ) army.

----------


## Weeping Willow

> oh wow for a minute there I thought I knew you in real life weeping, hes the spitting image of what someone I once knew would look like but nope dont know anyone *in the israli army*.


I'm not in the Israely army...
I just served there for 3 years... (not because i wanted to..)
But thanks, i think...  :Confused:

----------


## Nightshade

oh it wassnt anything god or bad it was just  :Eek:  you looked familiar but I think your probably to old to be who Im thinking of but wouldnt it be funny if you were?
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Weeping Willow

it could have, but you said you don't know anyone from Israel, 
so i guess it's not me.. too bad... i wish it would have...

----------


## IrishCanadian

First I would like to say: WoW there are a lot of good looking people on this forum. 
The first pic is me at one of my part time jobs last summer.
The second is me ... looking sleezey in my parrent's kitchen
Cheers!

----------


## Logos

> First I would like to say: WoW there are a lot of good looking people on this forum.


And yet another good-looking member joins the list  :Wink:

----------


## IrishCanadian

haha, gee whiz thanks.  :Blush: 
.... i guess your never going to post yourself eh?

----------


## Koa

Yes we want Logos!  :Biggrin: 

And I can't see Weeping Willow's pics...

----------


## baddad

....maybe Logos doesn't really exist and thats why no picture is posted......

*...hmm......where is MY body.....?.....*

....okay......Logos PROBABLY exists.......................maybe................ ....

----------


## Weeping Willow

> Yes we want Logos! 
> 
> And I can't see Weeping Willow's pics...


Wierd.. when i press the link it works...
any how here adifferent one maybe it would work...
Oh and it is a site in hebrew so i think that if you don't have Hebrew fonts on your computer you'll just see "gebrish" letters..

The pic is me and my mothers aunt which will be celebrating 83 in two days...
Hope you'll be able to see koa..
Enjoy..

http://d-spot.co.il/forum/index.php?showtopic=55358

----------


## Koa

Thanks Willow, they were really clear... and I could even see the Hebrew font!  :Smile:

----------


## Weeping Willow

cool ... if you want to know it a picture by my brother...
What is writen below is the fact he thinks i look old because of my lovely Old hat and my worn-out wool sweater...
Do i look old?? and what's worn out about the sweater i bought it in Amsterdam a month ago..?? 
Bits me???

----------


## Logos

> Wierd.. when i press the link it works...
> any how here adifferent one maybe it would work...
> Oh and it is a site in hebrew so i think that if you don't have Hebrew fonts on your computer you'll just see "gebrish" letters..
> 
> The pic is me and my mothers aunt which will be celebrating 83 in two days...
> Hope you'll be able to see koa..
> Enjoy..
> 
> http://d-spot.co.il/forum/index.php?showtopic=55358


Can see your pics just fine, and they are great!

----------


## simon

He's probably just jealous of a little something called: character.

----------


## starrwriter

> ....maybe Logos doesn't really exist and thats why no picture is posted......


I found this photo of Logos on the web:

----------


## Stanislaw

:Biggrin:  Maybe logos is a state of being...he is an assended entity...much like apophes!

----------


## IrishCanadian

Logos .... LoooooGooooS. .... where aaaare yooooou????
Hello? It is you!!! GASP! you are here. you are there. yoare me... you are in every nightmare I know....
Logos ... you are in the room with me, but i cannot see you!
WHAT IS LOGOS?? MUAHARHARHARHAHAH MUAHAHA

----------


## Chava

Creative...
Hello Irish Canadian, how come i haven't seen you around, considering you've been around since May? : )

----------


## starrwriter

> Hello Irish Canadian, how come i haven't seen you around, considering you've been around since May?


He's been hiding behind Balzac in the author sub-forums.

----------


## Virgil

Ok. Now that I've figured out how to post pictures, I'm going to post one of me. So now you'll have a face to the posts. I don't have too many pictures of myself. I'm ususally taking the pictures, not standing in front. Here's a picture of me and my previous dog, Sasha, my beloved Golden Retriever. This was taken a few weeks before she passed away, which makes this photo about two and half years old. I think I've put on a few pounds since then and my hair is a touch more greyer. Like from the Grateful Dead song, "A touch of grey, kinda suits you anyway."

----------


## Shea

Virgil you have such a warm smile and friendly eyes. You actually look just as I thought you would, like a caring father figure.

----------


## Nightshade

*gasp*  :Eek:  the authour picture of th book Im reading looks a lot like you virgil.......runs to get the book ... nope my mistake, you do look familiar though  :Nod:

----------


## Kaltrina

yeah Virgil I agree with Night your face looks very familiar, even though I know I haven't seen you anywhere but your face and your smile gives such a positive energy which makes me feel as if i've known you berfore..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dark Lord

mmm i've always wanted to see u Virgil , i agree with them u look familier ,  :Nod:

----------


## Virgil

> Virgil you have such a warm smile and friendly eyes. You actually look just as I thought you would, like a caring father figure.


Thank you very much. You're kind.




> *gasp* the authour picture of th book Im reading looks a lot like you virgil.......runs to get the book ... nope my mistake, you do look familiar though


"GASP" - Am I that ugly? I hope I didn't scare you.




> yeah Virgil I agree with Night your face looks very familiar, even though I know I haven't seen you anywhere but your face and your smile gives such a positive energy which makes me feel as if i've known you berfore..


Familiar? I can't imagine we've ever met. You know, I did have a twin brother who passed away a few days after birth. Perhaps he didn't really pass away. What if he was stolen away from mom and dad and grew up in your neck of the woods.

----------


## Nightshade

> "GASP" - Am I that ugly? I hope I didn't scare you.


no silly familiar looking  :Nod:  
gasp as in  :Eek:

----------


## Koa

Oh yes Virgil looks somehow familiar...might sound cliché but I think he looks quite italo-american...

----------


## Virgil

I'll have to ask other people, perhaps at work, if I look "familiar". Or perhaps I should stop strangers on the street and ask if I look familiar. If I do that long enough I may get put into some insanity ward.

----------


## Koa

I think you should do that  :Nod:   :Biggrin:

----------


## samercury

Virgil, you really do look familiar  :Nod:

----------


## Koa

eheheh LOL

----------


## Pensive

Virgil, it is really a very nice photo.

Willow, man, only one word can define the pictures and thats COOL.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Thank you..  :Smile: ... your too kind...  :Blush:

----------


## Virgil

Thank you pensive. At least you didn't say I looked familiar.

I guess that'll be my claim to fame. You've seen me somewhere where I haven't been.

----------


## Jay

Astral projection?

----------


## Pensive

Jay, When are you gonna post your photo?

----------


## Jay

~~ Am I?  :Tongue:  ~~

----------


## starrwriter

I want to start a petition to have Scheherezade post her photo in this thread. She claims she's not shy, but only 2 forum members have ever seen her photo. (Presumably, she sent it to them via PM -- very suspicious.)

I think Scher is either hiding a facial wart or else she is so beautiful she's afraid of making other female members jealous. Let's find out which is the case. Flood Scher's PM inbox with demands to see her photo ASAP.

----------


## RobinHood3000

It figures that starrwriter likes Spam.

----------


## starrwriter

> It figures that starrwriter likes Spam.


I think you just insulted Scher.

----------


## Virgil

> I want to start a petition to have Scheherezade post her photo in this thread. She claims she's not shy, but only 2 forum members have ever seen her photo. (Presumably, she sent it to them via PM -- very suspicious.)
> 
> I think Scher is either hiding a facial wart or else she is so beautiful she's afraid of making other female members jealous. Let's find out which is the case. Flood Scher's PM inbox with demands to see her photo ASAP.


Yeah, I'm curious to to see Scher too. Need a face to go with those chastisizing posts. My guess she's beautiful. Only an attractive lady would have the guts to give herself a name that no one could pronounce.

----------


## starrwriter

> Yeah, I'm curious to to see Scher too. Need a face to go with those chastisizing posts. My guess she's beautiful. Only an attractive lady would have the guts to give herself a name that no one could pronounce.


Out of this whole forum that makes two of us who are interested, Virgil. It's probably just as well. Scher told me she could delete this thread any time she wishes -- and I think she's on the verge.

The name is either Arabic or Farsi (Persian) and the phonetic pronunciation is shay-hair-eh-zad. She is a character from the Middle Eastern epic tale "1001 Arabian Nights."

----------


## smilingtearz

nice pic Virgil, and Sasha looks awesome...


And...ummm...Naah u don't look familiar... :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

This Picture always reminds me of *Samercury*  for some reason.... :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

Its farsi or possibly turkish actually come to think of it becasue most of the 1001 arbian nights was built from preexsisting folk tales and more then a few of then are persian but turkey was the (what do you call it of the empire, or was this before the invasion of Costanitople and written in Bagdad?
Anyway 
Starr when the stories are told in arabic the name is pronounce shu-uh-rah Zad 
(only a proper english Z not and american Zee)
 :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

and this one of robinhood 



... :FRlol: ... :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

> The name is either Arabic or Farsi (Persian) and the phonetic pronunciation is shay-hair-eh-zad. She is a character from the Middle Eastern epic tale "1001 Arabian Nights."


My next door neighbour's name is Scherzade. It is pronounced Shay-her-zad
I think that its Persian or Turkish word, or maybe an Urdu word. Its common here. I think that I will have to check the dictionary to find its meaning. I am sure that it will be in the Urdu Dictionary but right now, I don't have the dictionary.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> and this one of robinhood 
> 
> ......


I'm afraid to ask--which one am I?

----------


## smilingtearz

which one do you think resembles most with the image you see in your mirror?

----------


## Virgil

> nice pic Virgil, and Sasha looks awesome...
> 
> 
> And...ummm...Naah u don't look familiar...


Thank you. At least someone appreciates my individuality. Sasha was a great dog, God rest her soul.




> This Picture always reminds me of Samercury for some reason


No, Same is much older than that. I picture her as a proud young lady.

Thanks all on Scher's name. I think I'll abbreviate as Shay from now on.

----------


## smilingtearz

> No, Same is much older than that. I picture her as a proud young lady.


I know but she has to be someone as sweet as that girl in the picture...its not the age of the girl, its the way she looks, and her expressions...don't know how to explain this better!

----------


## Logos

yup it's gone, maybe I will post again someday :P

----------


## RobinHood3000

Wow--I like your hair, Logos.

----------


## Virgil

> I suppose this is gonna shock the pants off a few peeps here  .. so without further ado, I give you two shots. Yes of course! I was reading a book


You know, I never looked you up in the gender thread, but I had speculated you were male. OK, now I know better.

----------


## Logos

Thank you Robin  :Smile:  

And Virgil? the _one_ question I was getting asked the most was whether I was male or not, most people assumed I was male. 

darn.. I hope this doesn't destroy my meanypoo Mod status! ph3ar m3! 

And now of course it's Scher's turn  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> Thank you Robin  
> 
> 
> And now of course it's Scher's turn



I think there's more anticipation built up for that than for Robin's age!!

----------


## starrwriter

> and this one of robinhood.


Hilarious! The cow is about to tip over Robin. And I thought HE was a cow tipper.

----------


## starrwriter

> I suppose this is gonna shock the pants off a few peeps here  .. so without further ado, I give you two shots.


I think we all assumed you were a man. I wonder why.

I'm such a sucker for attractive blondes I don't think I'll ever argue with you again, Logos. (Even though you ARE a killjoy sometimes.)

----------


## starrwriter

> And now of course it's Scher's turn.


Poor Scher. And it's all my fault.
(Tee-hee)

----------


## Logos

> (Even though you ARE a killjoy sometimes.)


That's my job  :FRlol:  

and don't worry, I'm not here to argue nor have any interest in doing so with people  :Smile:  

Hey Scher! you're still online! it only takes a few seconds to post your pic nudgenudgewinkwink

----------


## Miss Darcy

> And Virgil? the _one_ question I was getting asked the most was whether I was male or not, most people assumed I was male.


*Grins* Here I belong to the "most people" category...I don't know, somehow even your name, Logos - reason - just sounded so...male.  :Wink:  I don't mean to imply that we girls somehow lack reason, merely that men tend to put greater emphasis on it. 

You look like a very cultivated (not to mention bookish  :Tongue: ) young woman.
Bookish is, obviously, a compliment.

----------


## baddad

> I suppose this is gonna shock the pants off a few peeps here  .. so without further ado, I give you two shots. Yes of course! I was reading a book



OH MY GOD!!!.........I.......I...... *can't think of an exclamatory word that won't be censored*...............

Two HUGE surprises; Logos actually posted a photo, admittedly, after some peer pressure was exerted, but still!!!, WOW!!! (now we know a moderator can be manipulated...hehehe........)

The second shocker? HE is a GIRL!!! And a beautiful women.......... *shakes head......then bangs head against wall a few times...*

----------


## Kaltrina

Hey Logos...

1st. wow you're female... great!  :Nod: 
2nd. wow you look beautiful...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Fell off the chair in shock
actually I didnt but I seem to rember looking you up in the gender poll as male?
 :Confused: 
But can I say I have had my suspions (shade: no you havent!)  :Biggrin:   :Wink: . Although for some reason the industrial strength ear muff thingies did change my mind for some reason.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Poor Scher. And it's all my fault.
> (Tee-hee)


Somehow, I don't see our resident killjoy of killjoys sitting in front of his computer saying "Tee-hee."

----------


## smilingtearz

WOW!! logos...*no words*

----------


## rachel

LOGOS- oh my oh my, I WAS COMPLETELY MISTAKEN. where are my socks, they've been truly knocked right off. You're a woman. a baby woman with such a sweet face and beautiful hair. and you said newp and that you had to eat more veggies. 
what next I wonder?
I will never get over this, no never.

----------


## Pensive

Logos, Very Nice Picture. You look great.

Yup, now its Scher's turn and then Jay's!

----------


## rachel

hi Pensive,
how are you today? Have you been to faerie land to a ball yet and given those little wings a rest?

----------


## Miss Darcy

The next big knock-out? I dunno...maybe for some, the discovery that Jay is a female... :Tongue:  

That's of course *if* she also submits to peer pressure and posts a pic.  :Wink:

----------


## crisaor

Logos is a woman?  :Confused:  
And you let me referr to you as male all this time?  :Confused:  
Damn, I feel bad.  :Blush:

----------


## emily655321

Oh! I'm embarrassed, too. But I know precisely how I came to assume that you were a man, Logos, because it's the same way I work out any dubious genders on here: stay quiet until I hear someone else say "he" or "she."  :Tongue:  I just went along with popular consensusthat'll teach me to follow trends!

I think that explains why I was surprised at your age, though; I thought you were much younger. I thought you seemed like a young man. But, nope, wrong again!

----------


## Pensive

> hi Pensive,
> how are you today? Have you been to faerie land to a ball yet and given those little wings a rest?


Hi rachel, thanks dear, I am very fine.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

> The next big knock-out? I dunno...maybe for some, the discovery that Jay is a female...


 :Eek2:  She is?  :Eek2:

----------


## Monica

Jay you're a female???????  :Tongue:  I thought for a looooong time (kind of, sort of half a year) that you're male. It's your nick that I always associated with Jay Leno  :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

> The next big knock-out? I dunno...maybe for some, the discovery that Jay is a female...


Jay is female??!!!?!?!?!????!!!!!!

Well, knock me down with a feather!!!

That surely can't be! I mean I have seen Jay's photos and all but...

 :Tongue:

----------


## Miss Darcy

[ Whoops, sorry Jay if you wanted to be thought a male.  :Tongue:  ]

----------


## Miss Darcy

I dunno guys, maybe I'm wrong, maybe it was a _different_ Jay on a different forum who's female...I had an awful hunch it was this one, though.  :Wink:

----------


## Logos

> Jay is female??!!!?!?!?!????!!!!!!
> 
> Well, knock me down with a feather!!!
> 
> That surely can't be! I mean I have seen Jay's photos and all but...


oooooooops! 

I guess you forgot to post your pic when you got knocked down huh?  :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

Hey, it took you two years to post your picture... I am waiting for my second year anniversary too... Also there are members who have been around longer than me but still haven't posted their pictures...

----------


## rachel

oh my Miss Darcy I made that booboo about puppydog. I assumed she was a guy when all along she is a gorgeous blue eyed blonde. 
hey how is baby Sonya these days? oh if only we were close I have a ton of beautiful things baby Hasia has outgrown. sighs

----------


## Jay

> oh my Miss Darcy I made that booboo about puppydog. I assumed she was a guy when all along she is a gorgeous blue eyed blonde.


*R U M O U R S !!!*
 :Tongue:  (c) Scher

----------


## baddad

> Hey, it took you two years to post your picture... I am waiting for my second year anniversary too... Also there are members who have been around longer than me but still haven't posted their pictures...


 ...uh huh...yeah......sure....uh huh.....sounds like an excuse......but no pressure from here..............we shall be patient..........we know your really dying to post a photo.........and we shall wait until you can't stand it any longer...............or maybe we'll do the paparazzi thing.........snap a few from the bushes.......are there bushes in Jolly Old? ..............no matter.....

----------


## Pensive

A glance into Neverland.  :Tongue:

----------


## Loki

> A glance into Neverland.


Cool, looks very familiar... :Biggrin:  what Sims exp. pack are you using? I can't remember if the girl's head comes from Vacation or Unleashed...very rusty on the Sims nowadays...

Is that pizza or something else on the table? *Squints*
Actually, on second thoughts, I guess you must have more than one expansion pack because I'm convinced that table and those chairs don't come with Vacation (or Unleashed)...and the floor looks like...Makin' Magic?

Signing out,

Big Bad Guesser

----------


## Kaltrina

this is the view out of my office window when it snowed last week...  :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

wow! KAltrina, the only time I've seen snow is when we went to a hill station for vacation a year back...and i loved it...it never snows around here  :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

> this is the view out of my office window when it snowed last week...


How much snow did you get? I've heard that Europe is having a particularly hard winter this year. We had a hard one last year. I hope it stays moderate for us this year. 
Smilingtearz - Snow is only fun once a year. And the only if you don't have to shovel or drive. After a while it becomes a burden.

----------


## Themis

That's beautiful, Kaltrina.  :Nod: 
Wait, when was the last time I saw snow ....? Hm, oh! A moment ago when I looked out of the window.  :Biggrin:  But it's not as nice because all we've got are houses, houses and more houses - oh, and a tree, right.

----------


## Nightshade

I think Ive decided I dont like snow  :Nod:  its lovley for the first few hour and then it turnsto grey slush and freezes and you end up sliding into the road on black ice.  :Biggrin: 
Its going to snow on friday yippe  :Rolleyes:

----------


## smilingtearz

you mean i shouldn't be sad about not having snow around...
doesn't it look so peaceful and enchanting......


Edit: @virgil P.S. you can call me Eva

----------


## Nightshade

yes eva thats what meant its great to look at its great for a day or so its great if your a kid, but not if your hurrying to work or if your trying to keep 5yearolds from skidding infront of cars  :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

ahan!..*cheers up*
I'm not sad anymore.. :Smile: 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Kaltrina

I'm glad you liked the photo guys.
@Eva don't be sad, Night is right it is beautiful for some days but then the splash, the mud, all that I hate that...
@ Virgil it snowed 30 cm I think, and yes it is a hard winter but last year we had much more snow and it was much colder as I can remember. Last year it snowed more thatn 1 metre...  :Biggrin:

----------


## emily655321

I've lived in New England my whole life, and I'm still not tired of the cold and the snow. Everyone thinks I'm crazy. Perhaps I'll hate it when I finally learn to drive, like the rest of the world seems to, but I'll probably just end up hating driving 'cause it doesn't let me appreciate the snow.  :Biggrin:  I don't think I'll ever grow out of making snowmen, though.

----------


## Pensive

It is really beautiful Kaltrina. I have never seen "snow falling" in my whole life.

Loki, Its Sims Mak'in Magic. I am quite fond of this game. Its the best one of those Sims which I have played.

----------


## Virgil

> yes eva






> @Eva don't be sad,


People keep referring to "Eva". Is Smilingtearz Eva? Am I missing something?

----------


## Kaltrina

Yes Virgil Smilingtearz said we could call her Eva because smilingtearz is so long...
hello there  :Wave:

----------


## starrwriter

> Perhaps I'll hate it when I finally learn to drive, like the rest of the world seems to, but I'll probably just end up hating driving 'cause it doesn't let me appreciate the snow.


Driving on icy roads is fun. Turn the steering wheel and the car keeps going straight. Hit the brakes and the car skids instead of stopping. Lots of crashes, as you might imagine. You'll curse every time you see a snowflake fly.

----------


## papayahed

> Driving on icy roads is fun. Turn the steering wheel and the car keeps going straight. Hit the brakes and the car skids instead of stopping. Lots of crashes, as you might imagine. You'll curse every time you see a snowflake fly.


Hey Em, driving in snow in no way diminished my love of it. Sure it's a little more tedious, but like starr said it can be fun too. not the crashes but the sliding..... in open areas where there is no dange of hitting anything. One of my favorite things was turning corners - I used to cut the wheel sharply inorder to slide sideways a little.

----------


## emily655321

> One of my favorite things was turning corners - I used to cut the wheel sharply inorder to slide sideways a little.


Haha!  :Biggrin:  That's a good argument against me ever driving. I'll probably do stuff like that all the time.  :Tongue:  I'll kill us all!  :FRlol: 

*maniacal laughter*

----------


## papayahed

> Haha!  That's a good argument against me ever driving. I'll probably do stuff like that all the time.  I'll kill us all! 
> 
> *maniacal laughter*


Well, see if done properly nobody has to die, kind of like a "controled Chaos".

----------


## smilingtearz

hey another oxy-moron!!

----------


## starrwriter

> Haha!  That's a good argument against me ever driving. I'll probably do stuff like that all the time.  I'll kill us all! 
> *maniacal laughter*


Wait a minute. A female writer who (1)must stay at home a lot because she doesn't drive (2)lives in New England (3)has a dark sense of humor focused on death.

Is your last name Dickinson? A relative perhaps of the departed poetess? Or a reincarnation?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Perhaps she isn't really dead...perhaps she just lacks the tools to dig through six feet of earth, and now simply makes permanent residence in a dark wooden box, living on earthworms and plant roots.

----------


## starrwriter

> Perhaps she isn't really dead...perhaps she just lacks the tools to dig through six feet of earth, and now simply makes permanent residence in a dark wooden box, living on earthworms and plant roots.


Ewww! Emily Dickinson wouldn't eat earthworms to survive. And she certainly wouldn't smell very good after all this time underground.

You've been reading Edgar Alan Poe again, haven't you?

----------


## RobinHood3000

...mebbe...

I think I hear a miniature belfry ringing somewhere in New England...

----------


## emily655321

> Is your last name Dickinson? A relative perhaps of the departed poetess? Or a reincarnation?


Um... I played her in a fourth grade play...




> Perhaps she isn't really dead...perhaps she just lacks the tools to dig through six feet of earth, and now simply makes permanent residence in a dark wooden box, living on earthworms and plant roots.


You'd be surprised at what good wireless access you can get down here.

----------


## Loki

> Loki, Its Sims Mak'in Magic. I am quite fond of this game. Its the best one of those Sims which I have played.


Makin' Magic is my favourite Sims expansion pack too (though the magic caaaaaaaan get a bit out of hand  :Wink: ), but I still think Sims 2 is better than all the Sims put together. I don't play any Sims nowadays, original _or_ 2, just too busy for computer games.  :Biggrin:

----------


## shortysweetp

i wish it would snow here on oklahoma instead of all the fires that we have been having. They are awful. I think it should snow when its winter but its been very mild here only one snow and not much fell. Just enough to make things white for a few day and the roads slippery. I love the snow

----------


## Monica

Now that I've convinced my brother to buy a little camara that I can attach to the computer, I can finally post my picture here. The quality isn't breathtaking but there's at least my face  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Now that I've convinced my brother to buy a little camara that I can attach to the computer, I can finally post my picture here. The quality isn't breathtaking but there's at least my face


Ah, a lovely young lady. Why are all the U2 fans, at least the female ones, so pretty?

----------


## RobinHood3000

I agree, quite pretty!

----------


## Virgil

Oh, NO!!! Robin, you've changed your avatar. I can't picture you in any other way, but drawing back you bow.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Hi Monica! very nice pic.. you're indeed pretty!  :Wave: 

Robin in the name of all my sherwood tree brothers! why have you changed your avy!
Crud!


(Altought it is a rather funny one  :FRlol: ...)

----------


## RobinHood3000

Sorry, fellas, but you'll have to get used to me looking more like the nerd I am, at least until papayahed switches to something different.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Weeping Willow

Why did you lose a bet???  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

I think Robin looks stunning! Quite dapper I might add..

----------


## RobinHood3000

Likewise for Ms. Papayahed--I like your hair, by the way.

----------


## papayahed

Jealous?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Weeping Willow

Love is in the air! la la la la la Love is in the air...  :FRlol:

----------


## Jay

Papaya's spoken for already  :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hardly total protection. Just ask starr.

----------


## Jay

We'll see what says dastardly Cap'n Stan when he's back  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> I think Robin looks stunning! Quite dapper I might add..


and 



> Likewise for Ms. Papayahed--I like your hair, by the way


I liked you both in your original avatars. I can't get used to looking at you this way.

----------


## emily655321

I like the muppets! Beaker, and Whats-his-name. Yay, muppets.

----------


## starrwriter

> Hardly total protection. Just ask starr.


Why is my name is being bandied about by this teenybopper?

Your new avatar looks like Mr. Potato Head, Robin. Meaning it fits you.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> I like the muppets! Beaker, and Whats-his-name. Yay, muppets.


"Whats-his-name??"  :Rage:  


"Pardon me, but I am Dr. Bunsen Honeydew, human-cyborg relati--whoops, sorry, wrong speech..."

----------


## rachel

Well 
that's that for noble Robin I see. Dr. Bunsen and his merry white coated band of beakers.
sheesh
almost makes me want to go lie down until the dizzyness passes.
what have you done you pizzazy chick. poor Charlie Brown, he can't even make it on the literature forum.

"all I want is my fair share, all I want is what's coming to me" Charlie's little sister concerning her letter to Santa.

----------


## Virgil

> "Whats-his-name??"  
> 
> 
> "Pardon me, but I am Dr. Bunsen Honeydew, human-cyborg relati--whoops, sorry, wrong speech..."


Robin - Your Avy looks just like someone at work. He completely fits the engineering profile, or shall I say geek. But he's a dear friend.

----------


## Pensive

Monoica, Nice Photo!

----------


## Stanislaw

> We'll see what says dastardly Cap'n Stan when he's back


garr, be ther some challenging to a duel that I most be doing?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hee...hehehe...HAHAHAHA!!!

I LOVE Stan's new avatar...and guess what? Yoda was originally puppeteered by that greatest of Muppeteers, Frank Oz!!

----------


## Stanislaw

> Hee...hehehe...HAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I LOVE Stan's new avatar...and guess what? Yoda was originally puppeteered by that greatest of Muppeteers, Frank Oz!!


Ai, I was in possession of that knowledge, and what a great puppet master be he!  :Biggrin:

----------


## emily655321

Ooh, so Stan, does this mean you're joining in the Muppet Wars?  :Brow:

----------


## Stanislaw

Hmmm, muppet war, what be this?

----------


## emily655321

You haven't noticed the influx of muppet avatars on the forum?  :Biggrin:  Read back a few pages on the Live Chat, and you'll see.

----------


## Stanislaw

ahh yes I have found enlightenment on the matter now, well I suppose I will aid the muppets, although the Evil Pirate Yoda has no master.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Yoda isnt a muppet!

----------


## emily655321

No, but the man who puppeteered him (is that a word?) went on to be a famous _muppeteer_.  :Biggrin:  He's like an honorary muppet.

----------


## Nightshade

really??
Oh right, so do we get to sing the Manah manah song??
 :Biggrin:  pleeeeeeeeese
ma nah ma nah
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

"Evil Pirate Yoda?" Why not DREAD Pirate Yoda?

----------


## Nightshade

Ma nah _ MA_ NAH!! 
*sulks*
I wonder if I can find a manah avatr??
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

> "Evil Pirate Yoda?" Why not DREAD Pirate Yoda?


Dread, I likes the sounds o that
 :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Question is, how does one work Yoda-syntax into Buccaneer-speak?

----------


## Stanislaw

keal haul, or do not kealhaul, ther be not a try!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

Why isn't all this in Live chat thread...this is supposed to be the photoAlbum if im not mistaken... :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

ahh yes. well tis has been my observation, that we be the least on-topic forum of all times.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

cool to see some new faces added (*waves at Monica*)

and...i was brwosing the thread starting from the last page... and i was finding hints at Logos' pic and I was like... :Eek:  and then I saw hints about the truth....
OMG I'm kinda shocked about Logos being female!!!  :Eek2:  Well the way I put it doesn't sound nice but well... it seemed such a male way to post... (I tend to think that males are less verbose, more straightforward, direct and sharp than females... of course it's not a rule, but...).
I don't know if things will be the same now tho... :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

~as Gomer Pyle~

Surprise, surprise, surprise!

----------


## Virgil

> cool to see some new faces added (*waves at Monica*)
> 
> and...i was brwosing the thread starting from the last page... and i was finding hints at Logos' pic and I was like... and then I saw hints about the truth....
> OMG I'm kinda shocked about Logos being female!!!  Well the way I put it doesn't sound nice but well... it seemed such a male way to post... (I tend to think that males are less verbose, more straightforward, direct and sharp than females... of course it's not a rule, but...).
> I don't know if things will be the same now tho...


Koa - You're back. How was your trip?

----------


## Stanislaw

> cool to see some new faces added (*waves at Monica*)
> 
> and...i was brwosing the thread starting from the last page... and i was finding hints at Logos' pic and I was like... and then I saw hints about the truth....
> OMG I'm kinda shocked about Logos being female!!!  Well the way I put it doesn't sound nice but well... it seemed such a male way to post... (I tend to think that males are less verbose, more straightforward, direct and sharp than females... of course it's not a rule, but...).
> I don't know if things will be the same now tho...


Logos is female? heh, I had always assumed Logos to be male, well, has happened here before!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

Ok, one last pic. It's from 2004 and just more random nonsense.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Which one is you???  :FRlol: !!!  :FRlol: ...  :FRlol: ..

----------


## RobinHood3000

Now that one was just too easy, Willow...

----------


## Weeping Willow

Yeah i know! lame isn't it,,  :Blush: .. that's me i guess..

----------


## Koa

> Ok, one last pic. It's from 2004 and just more random nonsense.



LOL! That's my favourite pic of you  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Kilted, It is a very nice picture.

----------


## rachel

Kilted,
the best pic ever. Are you at the W Ed. mall? I like your jacket. 
What a guy. Scotland brace yourself!!!!

----------


## rachel

There is absolutely nothing lame about dear Weeping Willow. He's THE BEST!!!
Hello M'Lord, I have missed you just buckets. I mean that.

----------


## kilted exile

> Kilted,
> the best pic ever. Are you at the W Ed. mall? I like your jacket. 
> What a guy. Scotland brace yourself!!!!


Nope not at the W. Ed mall (not been outside Ontario) it was a snow day at college and instead of staying inside like normal people/or studying which I suppose could have been a more useful way to spend the day, we decided to go over to the mall in town (Barrie) and take stupid pictures.

----------


## Chava

All right then, this is me when it isn't summer.
Just walked in from a the snow.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Wow!!! Helloo..  :Biggrin: .... nice pic! you're very pretty.. 
Well figures! people in here tend to be! ain't it fun!
 :FRlol: ...

----------


## Chava

Mr. Willow, you should examine my less flattering portrait whilst i'm aboard Cap. Stan's ship, I can be very two sided.  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

Hey chava I couldnt see that pic it led me to the Hotmail log in oage :S  :Confused:

----------


## Weeping Willow

> Mr. Willow, you should examine my less flattering portrait whilst i'm aboard Cap. Stan's ship, I can be very two sided.


Ha come on who are you kidding! you look Great and you know it! Come on people Back me up here!  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I'm with Willow--slick specs.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Told you so! thank you Milord!

----------


## Chava

The 'specs' ... long story... I used to have some quite similar, but for reasons still vague to me i somehow manganged to collide with a very thin tree on my bicycle, while driving up a hill on a bycicle track in town... The tree was chipped, chips still clogging my breaking system, i survived with some scratches and a sprained wrist, but alas, my beloved glasses were beyond repair. So those are the ones i have now.
Could you not see my pirate picture.. now that's a shame, i must do something about that!
But thank you, i'm very flattered. Which reminds me... I haven't actually seen your pictures around here...?

----------


## Chava

Hunky-dory, the pirate is now obtainable. This was taken about two years ago, right after i'd had my hair cut boy short. (I'm wearing a wig)
Here's a link to it.

http://www.online-literature.com/for...401#post151401

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hmm--why so red?

And what's on the t-shirt?

----------


## Weeping Willow

Are you tlaking to me or to Milord???
And WOW...Scary...  :FRlol: ... Yeah what's with the cheeks were you Drunk?

----------


## Chava

My brother was turning ... 9 me thinks, and deamed as he was with a broken leg decided to hold a grand pirate party so his leg could be wrapped in brown stuff to make it look like a wooden leg. So, Big sister Chava, ran around the yard with 30 little 9 year olds chasing her, since she was dressed up to be the infamous "Black-Eyed-Pirate" hence LOTS of make up (which i usually never wear) it looks so red since there's so much flash on the camera and the surroundings are black.
The shirt has a political satirical cartoon on it. Bought it from my newspaper, which does crazy things like that... it's my all time favourite shirt,  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> All right then, this is me when it isn't summer.
> Just walked in from a the snow.


Chava, anyone with a smile like that must be an extraordinarily pleasant person. That smile is awsome.

----------


## Kaltrina

Chava looking very pretty.... nice photo...  :Biggrin:  love the glasses  :Nod:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Chava, It is a nice photo of your's.

----------


## fayefaye

*points to new avatar*  :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Virgil

Nice photo, faye. I assume that's you?

----------


## fayefaye

lol, of course.

----------


## Virgil

Silly me.  :Biggrin:  Lit Net is filled with such pretty people.

----------


## RobinHood3000

A charming photograph, fayefaye!

----------


## Pensive

Faye, It is very nice to see you again. This is a very pretty photo.

----------


## emily655321

I can't see fayefaye's photo.  :Frown:  She took it down.

----------


## Fontainhas

Uh how embarrassing:

----------


## rachel

very pretty.

well Trav at least got baby hasia and i on my profile. so for now until we figure out what on earth we are doing(right we'll sign up for a computer course-pics) 
So if anyone is interested go to my profile and you will see us.
If I look a little teary it is Xamonas's fault, I just finished reading his pm. 
And sorry dear Virgil but I have no halo as you see.

----------


## Virgil

> very pretty.
> 
> well Trav at least got baby hasia and i on my profile. so for now until we figure out what on earth we are doing(right we'll sign up for a computer course-pics) 
> So if anyone is interested go to my profile and you will see us.
> If I look a little teary it is Xamonas's fault, I just finished reading his pm. 
> And sorry dear Virgil but I have no halo as you see.


Rachel - Now I know what you look like!!!  :Thumbs Up:  Just as I imagined: a sweet, caring face. And Hasia is* adorable*! You may not think so, but I see large halos on both of you.  :Nod:  Thanks.

edit: You know, the more I think of it, that picture is a modern day Modonna and child. It's exactly how I've pictured you. A contemplative mother overlooking her child.

----------


## Logos

> edit: You know, the more I think of it, that picture is a modern day Modonna and child. It's exactly how I've pictured you. A contemplative mother overlooking her child.


I agree with Virgil, wonderful to finally see you Rachel  :Biggrin: 

Lovely blonde hair and is Hasia ever a cutie  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aww, that's charming!!


...but why aren't you smiling?  :Tongue:

----------


## rachel

I told you M'Lord
Well first of all it was nighttime I was exhausted and Trav was exhausted. The baby was running around the house like a wild baby cougar. So he took a lot of pictures but the lighting at night isn't great so I had to keep sitting there.
In the meantime I read a pm from Xamanos and it really made me cry. So I was too tired to smile.
But I promise I will smile in the next one. promise.

----------


## RobinHood3000

"Wild baby cougar"? Bonus points for a fresh simile--clichés run rampant nowadays.

----------


## Koa

finally rachel how cute!!!!!  :Biggrin:  :Smile:  :Nod:

----------


## Riesa

Rachel, the fact that you've just been weeping is so appropriate in your lovely photo.
It goes well with my thoughts of you, wrapped up in emotions and caring. Of course the baby is beautiful, that gentle ba-ba mouth; so familiar to me. I have to admit I imagined you with with wild root beer colored curly hair; but blond really is more appropriate for an angel such as yourself.  :Smile:

----------


## rachel

thankyou very much.
my friend Sylvia who was the daughter of crazy lunatic missionaries(her words and since I met them I agree)was born in Peru and walked barefoot until she was ten.
She has hair that actually looks like strands of ringletty wool and is wild and red.She wears green and gold and shops day and night. If you are invited to her house to eat you had better order a crane to carry your stomach. She makes enough food for forty and usually at least twenty come. And an hour after we eat and I have finished the last dish(I love shiney just washed dishes) her husband Dave who is chubby and hilarious -goes to town with as many children and dogs as can fit in his wagon and buys a load of pizzas and we watch movies. 
Most of us have to go on a fast for a week after.
You know I wish I was not an emotional person, so that it showed anyways. If I was in the middle east who would notice, but here with so many Celts and Germans and others they are appalled at me. I have tried biting my lip til it bleeds, punching myself, thinking really mean thoughts(but then I grieve about that and cry) but alas nothing works.
I cannot wait to see your picture Riesa and know if I have thought of you as you look.
And please dear Scher I AM BEGGING YOU , before one of us reaches seventy, could we PLEASE see your picture, please, pretty please.

----------


## kilted exile

> You know I wish I was not an emotional person, so that it showed anyways. If I was in the middle east who would notice, but here with so many Celts and Germans and others they are appalled at me.


Appalled? certainly not. The stereotype of cold/distant/unmovable only applies to males (and lets be honest here, its pretty much just an act anyway). Lassies are allowed to be as emotional as they like.

----------


## emily655321

Rachel, I also agree with Virgil. You and Hasia look just like you stepped out of a piece of iconography.  :Smile:  Lovely.

Don't worry, I cry easily, tooand I'm of almost completely Celtic and German ancestry. But I know what you mean; it seems to be in the Northern European culture to encourage the stifling of emotion, and swallowing them all can be dangerous to your health. It's a difficult line to tread, to be stoic yet not desensitized. I think overshot attempts to mask emotion are what cause a lot of people to behave meanly. That you do not (attempt to mask it, that is) is only further proof of what a caring and open heart you have.

----------


## IrishCanadian

Thank you for sharing rachel. You are beautiful and the picture really shows who you are just like emily and Vergil say.
You are very much like I emagined, your care and hard work really shows through.

----------


## Pensive

Rachel, Hasia is really cute and you are also looking lovely. It is very nice to see your's and Hasia's photo.

----------


## Koa

don't we have a pic of Pensive?

----------


## Fontainhas

> Rachel, the fact that you've just been weeping is so appropriate in your lovely photo.
> It goes well with my thoughts of you, wrapped up in emotions and caring. Of course the baby is beautiful, that gentle ba-ba mouth; so familiar to me. I have to admit I imagined you with with wild root beer colored curly hair; but blond really is more appropriate for an angel such as yourself.


I must agree. I do not know her long enough (and probably never will) but I am of the same opinion at the moment.

----------


## higley

very sweet and pretty, rachel  :Smile:  the babe's a cutie as well as yourself.

----------


## emily655321

Higley, speaking of pictures, your avatar is _adorable_. I like Norman Rockwell a lot.  :Smile:

----------


## higley

He's swell  :Smile:

----------


## AttorneyGonzo

> C'est moi


An angel with black hair has descended.
I feel like beginning to believe again  :FRlol:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Eeeeasy there, Gonzo. Down, boy!

----------


## Virgil

How about I add another picture of me and Brandi. There's a little story that goes with this one. Actually a ritual. Around 9 PM every night, while I'm laying on the couch, Brandi feels it's time to go out for a walk. First she comes by and puts her snout on the couch by me. I push her away to say, not now. She places her front paws on the couch and lifts herself up. I push her away again. Finally she starts licking my face. I lose. My wife caught the foto. I had to crop it quite a bit, but it shows it.

----------


## Scheherazade

> How about I add another picture of me and Brandi.


I don't think even _that_ photo and story will make AttorneyGonzo change his mind, Virgil!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Riesa

Virgil, you guys make a cute couple.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> I don't think even _that_ photo and story will make AttorneyGonzo change his mind, Virgil!


AttorneyGonzo?  :Confused:  Change his mind about what?

----------


## Virgil

> Virgil, you guys make a cute couple.


Yes, I actually get more kisses from Brandi than my wife.

----------


## Pensive

Hehe, it is a nice photo.

----------


## Fontainhas

How'd you like it??? New hair! I mean...new color...

----------


## AttorneyGonzo

> Yes, I actually get more kisses from Brandi than my wife.


haha. that is worrisome but you're still better off than me.  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> [IMG]How'd you like it??? New hair! I mean...new color...


You're a very attractive girl, Fontainhas, but for me a more traditional hair style would make you even more attractive. Just my opinion. I'm an old (44 years old) fuddy-duddy, so understand where I'm coming from. I know you're an art student, but there are other places to practice art on than your hair. However, whatever makes you express your individuality is fine with me.

----------


## RobinHood3000

I'm with Virg on this one, but then, I have a reputation for being uptight (my friends call me a 56-year-old man in a 17-year-old body). Your complexion and skin tone are excellent, though.

----------


## emily655321

Fontainhas  I like it. I'm not big on the shaved look, but I think the overall style works quite well. I've always been a fan of dyed dreds, and electric blue.

Fellas  While your opinion is fine, sometimes conventional aesthetics and personal style walk different sides of the street. Personally, I've always found the latter much more attractive.

----------


## Fontainhas

> Fontainhas  I like it. I'm not big on the shaved look, but I think the overall style works quite well. I've always been a fan of dyed dreds, and electric blue.


Thank you dear!

----------


## rachel

I love your look honey. It suits you to a t and works with your artistic-acting side.
I am amazed at how much you look like my Jillian, except that your eyes and skin are lighter. Those with Portugese blood are always, in my opinion beautiful

----------


## steve12553

This is how I watch Television. Of course I frequently read this way, too.

----------


## simon

Is that one of those glorious chairs that have the foot thingy that pops out, the one so busted with use and people trying to sit on it that inevitable some sort of manouver only known to you kicks it into the proper postition?

----------


## belle ringer

I just read this thread and looked at the photos from the first page to the last. Now, my eyes are tired, my neck is stiff and my back is sore. Still, I enjoyed looking at all your posts and am still dumbfounded as to the number of people who actually shared their pictures.

One word: Wow.

----------


## rachel

welcome belle,
and when shall we have the pleasure of having your picture, hmmm?

----------


## Ryduce

If I knew how to put a picture up I would.

----------


## Weeping Willow

well it's just a matter of uploading them to somewere in the net.. then it's easy  :Smile: 
i used this one http://www.tinypic.com/ but you don't have to... ok...
 :Tongue:

----------


## Ryduce

Man this is hard as crap.

----------


## Weeping Willow

not really.. just take a picture that is on your computer and upload it.. then press right click on in when it on the net... copy the line called URL and in the replay you want in the forum paste it between [img] [/img]
Simple as can be!  :Tongue:

----------


## Ryduce

But there is no URL for where my picture is.It is in my e-mail.

----------


## Weeping Willow

that is because it not as a picture on the internet.. it a file attached to your mail.

----------


## Logos

Ryduce, open the email so that you're viewing the image. 
Right click on the pic to save it to your computer hard drive
(eg. "Local Disk (C: My Pictures")
Then to post it to this topic, scroll down under the text window to "Attach Files", click "Manage Attachments"
In the window that pops up click "Browse" so that the link on your comp where you saved the pic shows up in the text box
click "Upload"  :Smile:

----------


## Weeping Willow

well... yes.. that's a much better Idea  :Smile:  
listen to Logos she's way smarter then me  :Tongue: 
hehe...
Hey Logos  :Wave:

----------


## Logos

Good to see you around W_W  :Smile:  It's all fine and dandy to use a website to store your pics on like you suggested, some people would rather store them that way instead of on their harddrive, or they do both.

I only suggested it as a second choice, some sites don't let you link to pics on other sites, it uses their bandwidth.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Well thats only emphasize the fact of how smarter you are  :Tongue:

----------


## steve12553

> Is that one of those glorious chairs that have the foot thingy that pops out, the one so busted with use and people trying to sit on it that inevitable some sort of manouver only known to you kicks it into the proper postition?


Well worn but still fully functional just like its owner.

----------


## Ryduce

One day I'll put a pic up here.I swear it!!

----------


## rachel

hey Ry,
why is it you and I are having the worst time doing this. I had to post on my profile and ....I HATE DIGITAL CAMERAS. and so I decided to just scan a picture and put it in and now my brand new multi task printer, etc keeps saying I have to close a file.WHAT FILE? I am exasperated beyond measure. oh anyway hugs to you Ryan.

----------


## Ryduce

> hey Ry,
> why is it you and I are having the worst time doing this. I had to post on my profile and ....I HATE DIGITAL CAMERAS. and so I decided to just scan a picture and put it in and now my brand new multi task printer, etc keeps saying I have to close a file.WHAT FILE? I am exasperated beyond measure. oh anyway hugs to you Ryan.




It is the hardest thing in the world for me.I totally suck with technology.I just took about 12 pictures an hour ago,but I still can't get them on here.

----------


## Logos

Ryduce, PM me if you want some help  :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

*Posting Pictures A Step By Step Procedure*

Using a photo saved from a digital camera/scanned image on your computer

1) Move the picture to your desktop so it is easier to locate

2) When in the reply to thread box scroll down below post-writing area to section entitled "additional options"

3) Click on "manage attachments"

4) Click on tab which says browse.

5) Locate saved picture on your computer (this is where it helps to have it saved on the desktop)

6) Single click of the saved picture

7) Click open

8) In the empty box beside the browse tab, should now be the file pathway to your photo.

9) Click Upload, if you get a message saying your picture file size is too big you may have to edit your picture using either Paint or Adobe Photoshop to reduce its file size.

10) Click submit reply and continue questioning your sanity.


Posting a Photo from a website (such as putfile.com or photobucket)


Follow same steps as if posting on the google image game.

1) copy down URL of your picture (www. etc)
2)Click on insert image icon
3) Enter the URL
4) Click submit reply
5) Become incredibly self-concious and remove your picture before anyone sees it.

----------


## Scheherazade

> 10) Click submit reply and continue questioning your sanity.


See, this is exactly why I am unwilling to post my picture! I don't like questioning my sanity (a little apprehensive about the reply I might receive).

----------


## kilted exile

> I don't like questioning my sanity


Worry not the rest of us question your sanity enough to make up for it.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Worry not the rest of us question your sanity enough to make up for it.


Oh, question all you want... As long as you don't share the conclusion you reach with me! 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

I'm in no way sharing anything with anyone, really, I'm not.

I stopped questioning a loooong time ago, having come to the conclusion that The Awesome Scher is crazy. Thinking about it more profoundly, it explains a lot of things, too.  :Tongue: 

Still not sharing anything with anyone. Contagious, lotsa germs and all that icky stuff.

----------


## Stanislaw

I don't like to question my sanity, its the insane bits that need the questioning.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Me, a few months ago...

----------


## chmpman

Wow, very pretty Elizabeth. Great pictures.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Wow, Elizabeth, you're very pretty--enough to put Claire Danes to shame.

----------


## Stanislaw

Indeed, very lovely!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thank you very much, all of you!!
I can't help blushing...  :Blush:

----------


## Virgil

> Me, a few months ago...


Now I know why everyone raves about French girls. If everyone is as pretty as you, dear, then wow.  :Nod:  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## rachel

extremely beautiful as I expected.

----------


## Pensive

Elizabeth, It is a very nice photo. You look great.

----------


## Koa

> Still not sharing anything with anyone. Contagious, lotsa germs and all that icky stuff.


I didn't get any contagious unknown illness when something was shared between your computer and mine ages ago - must be a couple of years now.  :FRlol:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Good job guys, 39 pages!

----------


## Jay

The proud daddy's appeared!  :Tongue:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Now someone needs to make a photobucket album of all of the LN pics. With member compliance of course.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Are you voluntering  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  ....

----------


## rachel

no you are! you can do it.. go Willow go, go Willow go!

----------


## Ryduce

I wonder if this will work.
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...CE265853968015
This is my sexy pose.
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...C213F954229134

If it does this is totally a lame pic of me.

----------


## chmpman

Holy crap!! Ryduce looks a lot like my brother.

----------


## Ryduce

> Holy crap!! Ryduce looks a lot like my brother.



He is a fine looking fella then.

----------


## Virgil

Hey all right. You finally got it to work. I didn't picture you with a beard. You look pretty distinguished. Boy I was really wrong about your gender.

----------


## Themis

@Ryduce: You look good.


.... (not saying "cute", no, I'm not saying it... :Blush:  )

----------


## rachel

Ryan, you are beautiful!! Finally a picture of someone I love so much. wonderful
now pm me and help me do the same thing. I want to post an actual picture here.

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

I can help you if you need, Rachel.

----------


## Stanislaw

For all your information: filelodge.com is a pretty awesome free file hosting service. It even supports direct linking to images and other file types. the only thing it doesn't support is zip and .exe file extensions.

here is the link: www.filelodge.com

----------


## emily655321

Stan Did you get paid for that referral?  :Brow:

----------


## Stanislaw

> Stan Did you get paid for that referral?


I wish.  :Biggrin:  

nope, its just a file host that I use for my pictures, mp3's for my podcast, and some misc. files for my blog...just trying to be helpfull is all.  :Nod:

----------


## emily655321

Did you see their "paid referral" offer?

----------


## Stanislaw

no, but I think I'll go check it out now! Thanks  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

Are we talking about photo storage websites? Because Flickr is the best one.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Me in our "Purim" ( a holiday in Israel when you wear customs) company Party!
Dressed as a Country singer! 
Hoday how! MA'm! heeeeeee ha!!!!

Enjoy the good laugh!  :Blush:   :Tongue:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

:FRlol:  You look great amigo!

----------


## Weeping Willow

Gracias...  :Blush: ....

----------


## Pensive

Hehehe, its very a nice photo.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aye, sure looks like Willow knows how to party!

----------


## Virgil

Nice photo Willow. Some tequila in the orange juice?

----------


## Weeping Willow

nop... but it had some alcohol ..  :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Logos

yeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaawwww!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Weeping Willow

hehe...  :FRlol: ...  :Blush: ....

----------


## Stanislaw

nice pic, ye remind me o a friend er mine froms highschool.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I'm guessing he was holding a Screwdriver...not sure, though.

----------


## emily655321

Hehe  :FRlol:  Great costume!

Willow, you're so cute!  :Banana:

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

> Eeeeasy there, Gonzo. Down, boy!


Amen!
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamen!
Looks like we have a Knight here!
And as for Gonzo! Well!

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

How does it sit with you, knowing I am the man in the moon?

These photos can only give a hint of my appearance - if you saw a plain picture of me, you probably would not recognize me.
I resized the two Sahara desert sized photos. This selection is such that I thought it might be a challenge to see if anyone, out of a patchwork of different photos, could reconstruct a coherant image of me, before actually seeing a clear picture of me. I have always taken interest in the way that special artisits can reconstruct what a decayed head must once have looked like. There have been attempts made with ancient kings, slaves, and others.

Here's an addition[al] which a comment of Robin brought to mind:


It has usually been an over-tired me that has made it onto photo - imagine these as undergoing the transforming power of rest:


And least, but not last (as the world famous saying now goes), I left my 25 O'clock shadow in tact for this photo - so don't get lost in the tangle trying to find where I am:

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

The middle one wasn't meant to be so big, never mind that top one!

But by now, this post no longer makes any sense, since the original middle photo is now before what formerly was last, but has become middlish.

And just what* is*  "Middlish"? Middle Yiddish?

----------


## emily655321

Aghhhhh! Aggghhhhhhhhhhh!! Resize! Resize! The giant Mililalils almost crashed Safari.

Other than that, very nice pictures, Mililalil.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> The middle one wasn't meant to be so big, never mind that top one!


Well, now that we can identify every pore on your face....  :FRlol:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hmm...that last one looks slightly elven, almost.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

> Me in our "Purim" ( a holiday in Israel when you wear customs) company Party!
> Dressed as a Country singer! 
> Hoday how! MA'm! heeeeeee ha!!!!
> 
> Enjoy the good laugh!


I haven't had alcohol since grade 5, but I wish my work-place would get with it and celibrate Purim! We had Valentine's decorations up days before St. Valentine's Day, but nothing on Purim!

It's crazy!

----------


## Aurelian

Even though I don't know anyone, it's cool to browse the photos here! There are some very nice, interesting looking peoples on this forum, loving it! ^__^ Hope I get to know you all better soon.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Phew this thread must really start to slow the internet soon, what, with all those photo's? you really get an idea about how many people are actually using this place. 
This is a picture of me in Lillehammer, Norway, on my snowboard, the view was lovely!

----------


## AimusSage

Brrrr. Snow, I've seen enough of that for this year and the next. Nice picture though. You look all packed up and ready to go down one of the slopes FAST.  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Cool! Heck, cold!

Yes, it's a tired pun--I'm not feeling very inspired at the moment. Very cool photograph, though; I couldn't snowboard if my life depended on it.

----------


## Pensive

It is a very nice photo. Ah, snow looks so beautiful.

----------


## Virgil

Nice photo Chava. How did you get that large and clear a photo down to 74 kb?

----------


## Rachy

Here's a more recent one of me....

----------


## Koa

> Here's a more recent one of me....


 :Eek:  Sometimes I wonder why I look at photos here... they're only going to make me feel ...well, un-beautiful...  :Wink:  Not that I care anymore, it could be worse  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## chmpman

Holy crap. You don't happen to live near Montana do you??

----------


## Rachy

Who me? No. I live in the UK. xx

----------


## chmpman

You are exceptionally pretty.

----------


## Rachy

Thank you  :Smile:  xxx

----------


## Virgil

Yes, very pretty Rachy. Thanks for the photo. It's nice to see what other people look like.

And you are pretty too, Koa. Don't diminish yourself.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Wow--wondrous facial structure, Rachy. No beholder's eye would dare dissent from the expressed majority opinion.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

> I posted mine in the Troll thread, please excuse the goofy look on my face I had a few cocktails before the pic was taken.


Where's that thread? I want to see who is really doing all of Grover's talking.

----------


## Pensive

Rachy, it is a very nice photo.

Koa, Why do you think like that? You are also very pretty.

----------


## AttorneyGonzo

Here is me looking for the American Dream in a beer can.



As your attorney I advise you to always keep enough beer in your fridge so that in the case of a nuclear accident you can manage to make it through the halftime of Uranium.

----------


## emily655321

Chava, that's a wonderful photo. I think snow must have been invented just to make fair skin glow.  :Biggrin:

----------


## higley

This is me...  :Eek:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Ooh--mystifying eyes.

----------


## Virgil

Lovely photo, higley. Very intelligent and sophisticated. It's good to see you don't really have a black eye.

----------


## Logos

> This is me...


You've got gorgeous eyes!  :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

> This is me...


You look a little pale there  :Wink:  Just kidding, great picture, you look quite sophisticated.  :Smile:

----------


## Koa

How cool higley! Your eyes are quite outstanding in that pic, I'll had too! Very nice colour! :Nod:

----------


## higley

> You look a little pale there


Taken right next to a window :P But I _am_ pale, tanning is impossible for me.

No black eye, Virgil...for now.  :Wink:  But if I look sophisticated, it's only 'cause I dressed up for church. Normally it's hair up, sweater on, makeup off. I hate dressing up :P

----------


## AimusSage

> Taken right next to a window :P But I _am_ pale, tanning is impossible for me.


Impossible? is it because of your red hair? I am seeing it correctly that your hair is red right? I know people with red hair tend to be more susceptible to skin cancer and sunburn, but didn't know it was that severe, or am I completely off here, and is it something completely different?

----------


## higley

It looks redder in the picture than it really is, because of the sunlight. Really it's just pretty much brown. I am just unable to tan. I've managed those awful farmer's tans before, hanging my arm out the car window because I've no air conditioning in my car :P I've been told by a doctor, however, that indeed I am susceptible to skin cancer. I don't sunburn because I put on sunscreen if it's needed.

Thanks ya'll.  :Smile:  I've been looking through the pictures, you all look very nice too. Interesting to put name to face!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Amazing eyes indeed!  :Nod:

----------


## Ryduce

Marry me???

----------


## emily655321

Nice photo, Higley!  :Smile:  And I speak as another chronically pasty girl.  :Wink:

----------


## higley

> Nice photo, Higley! :) And I speak as another chronically pasty girl. ;)


Represent ;D

----------


## BlackHawk

Thought i'd give this a try.... This is one of my senior pictures.

----------


## SleepyWitch

this is a recent pic of SleepyWitch. it does not do justice to her beauty, though  :FRlol:

----------


## SleepyWitch

here's another two. SleepyWitch in her Sunday's best and SleepyWitch hugging an elephant

----------


## Virgil

Nice photos. 

Blackhawk - Are you a student pilot?

Sleepywitch - You need to change your name. Witches are not supposed to be that pretty.

----------


## Jay

Pretty witches are rare but they do exist  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

Witch, These are very beautiful photos. You are very nice now but you were even more nicer in your childhood.

----------


## BlackHawk

> Blackhawk - Are you a student pilot?


Actually, no. lol. I've been a licensed Private Pilot since early October 2005.

----------


## Virgil

> Actually, no. lol. I've been a licensed Private Pilot since early October 2005.


Wow. You look pretty young. How old are you, if you don't mind me asking? Do you fly professionally or as a hobby?

----------


## SleepyWitch

:Blush:  heheh, thanks for your compliments  :Smile: 
hehe, I could bring along a pic of myself when i was a big fat blonde baby hehehe  :Smile:  baby pics are always good for a laugh  :Smile:

----------


## BlackHawk

I'm only 18, I started flying when I was 16. I only fly as a hobby right now.... an expensive hobby lol. I'm getting ready to go back and get my complex, and tailwheel ratings. Right now all I can fly is a Cessna 172, but i'm going to get those ratings so I can fly other, funner planes.

----------


## Virgil

Wow. When I was a boy I would have loved to learn how to fly. Now that I'm an adult, I'm afraid to even get into a jet airliner. Good luck. Any wish to join the air force and fly fighter jets?

----------


## BlackHawk

I would've loved to fly military jets, but I wear glasses all the time.  :Frown:  So, I probably wouldn't be able to pass the test to become a military pilot, but that's ok with me. I like flying low and slow anyway.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> I would've loved to fly military jets, but I wear glasses all the time.  So, I probably wouldn't be able to pass the test to become a military pilot, but that's ok with me. I like flying low and slow anyway.


They may allow you to have your eyes surgically corrected now. I don't know.

----------


## higley

That's very impressive, BlackHawk! It'd be so cool to have a pilot's license so young.

And very pretty pictures, SleepyWitch  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I always wanted to be a fighter pilot, but alas--not to be.

----------


## SleepyWitch

heheh, *BlackHawk* you're a cute little guy. if you were in a boy band you'd have legions of 14 year-olds chasing you  :FRlol:  no offence  :Smile:

----------


## smilingtearz

a little bit of me ...  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Eva, You are very cute. You were right that your eyes are the best feature although everything is pretty.

----------


## smilingtearz

thanks Pensive...  :Biggrin: , but you haven't seen more than just the face.. you should really wait before giving me such a good comment.. :Biggrin:

----------


## rachel

Eva,
you are wondrous pretty like your avys. but that didn't surprise me at all.

----------


## bluevictim

> This is a picture of me in Lillehammer, Norway, on my snowboard, the view was lovely!


 I really like this picture -- a portrait of someone enjoying life.

----------


## Virgil

> a little bit of me ...


Eva - You are pretty. I like the way your hair is waves (zig zags) down the side of your face.

----------


## Chava

I know this is unrelated, but my art teacher recently set a photoassignment, and out of four shots we had to take, one picture was to be a family picture. As expected the class brought in pictures of their families, mom, dad, brother and the dog... but i thought that a more realistic image of my family would be fun, and it resulted in this, which i find highly amusing, and would like to share.

----------


## emily655321

Chava, that's adorable!  :Biggrin:  I love it. Did you set it up, or did it just happen?

----------


## Chava

Well.. at nine PM, i rushed my two family members into the bathroom and asked the little one to brush his teeth and my mother to interact, and so they went ahead, and they continued as my camera took pictures, untill i said stop! whereupon we all had a laugh, because my family is really like that, we have a lot of fun.

----------


## emily655321

Aw, that's sweet.  :Smile:  It made for a really good series of photos.

----------


## smilingtearz

@rach, virgil

wooooo.. i'm blushing  :Blush:   :Smile: 

and those waves are usually proper curls... that was just another of the very frequent bad hair days i come across..

----------


## miss tenderness

wow nice to see all of u people...
it gives a real good feeling to talk to someone while imaging how he or she lools like!

----------


## Boris239

Ok, that's me

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Funny picture!  :Biggrin:  I like it!!
And welcome on the forum btw.  :Wave:

----------


## Boris239

Thanks, ElizabethSewall

----------


## RobinHood3000

Cheers!!  :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Virgil

> Ok, that's me


Well, Boris, you're a handsome young man. And well dressed in shirt and tie. I like that in people. And see, well dressed gets a pretty girl. I would guess that's your girl friend.

----------


## Boris239

No, Virgil. Just a friend  :Bawling:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Bummer. Might I recommend the "What is love?" thread, if you're feeling sentimental?

----------


## Boris239

thanks for understanding and support  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Oh well. It makes for a good picture. Hey I just noticed. You live in New York too!

----------


## Boris239

Yep, I am a Newyorker, although it's just my first year here

----------


## Virgil

Well, welcome to our fair city, then.

----------


## Pensive

Welcome Boris and it is a very nice photo.

----------


## smilingtearz

Boris.. hmm.. a fine young gentleman!.. welcome to litnet..

----------


## higley

Nice photo, Boris! Bottoms up ;)

----------


## miss tenderness

higley you are so pretty :Smile:

----------


## miss tenderness

i saw ur pic it seems smiliar to ur avatar!!

----------


## higley

thank you kindly :)

----------


## chef

this is cool lets see if it worked

----------


## chef

IT WORKED!!!! YEA.... well after a few edits jiji

----------


## chmpman

Cute pics chef, on your avatar and above.

----------


## Rachy

This is my natural hair when I can't be bothered to straighten it! Hehe xxx

----------


## Virgil

Nice photos Rachy. Your hair looks very nice wavey.

----------


## Pensive

Hey Rachy, You are very good looking!

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

So many myspace pictures....

----------


## RobinHood3000

Cute faces, Rachy!

----------


## smilingtearz

you look good rachy  :Nod:

----------


## IrishCanadian

Hey, as pretty as Rachy is, lets not take the spotlight off poor Chef. Also a charming young lady I must say!

----------


## Rachy

I just had my passport photo done and I look like I'm going to prison it's quite amusing.....

----------


## Stanislaw

> I just had my passport photo done and I look like I'm going to prison it's quite amusing.....


inmate tk421...would you please turn to the side...  :Biggrin:  

Nice pic!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## IrishCanadian

My passport photo is just as *erm* ... charming.
Well, when you have a good looking person the picture is never bad ... and I'm GOOOOD LOOKIN  :Brow:  Just kidding.

----------


## Themis

> I just had my passport photo done and I look like I'm going to prison it's quite amusing.....


You still look good. But as for passport photos, I always look that way. My current one also does. On top I'm staring straight ahead, really menacing.  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

Yes, I agree with someone else who wrote "adorable". 'Tis a very cute picture indeed  :Nod:  

Ok, here's another picture of me. It was taken recently in Bangkok. 







> I know this is unrelated, but my art teacher recently set a photoassignment, and out of four shots we had to take, one picture was to be a family picture. As expected the class brought in pictures of their families, mom, dad, brother and the dog... but i thought that a more realistic image of my family would be fun, and it resulted in this, which i find highly amusing, and would like to share.

----------


## Virgil

> Yes, I agree with someone else who wrote "adorable". 'Tis a very cute picture indeed  
> 
> Ok, here's another picture of me. It was taken recently in Bangkok.


Goodness. You're a pretty lady, not an aged cat. I associated you very strongly with your avatar. Now I have a face to go with Sub.

----------


## chmpman

Nevermind, I'm an idiot.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Ok, here's another picture of me. It was taken recently in Bangkok.


Wowwww.




That's a long hallway  :Tongue: . In all seriousness, you're very pretty--your smile especially so.

----------


## Stanislaw

woah, nice photo!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Pensive

This is a very nice photo, sub!

----------


## Rachy

You are really pretty!! I love your hair! xx

----------


## subterranean

> I associated you very strongly with your avatar. .



Was that so, Virgil?  :Biggrin: 


Wow, I must have posted stuffs which made you think that am an ol' ....catz  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

> I associated you very strongly with your avatar


Punk cat in a caffeine withdrawal ya mean?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chinaski

Looks very interesting Taleisin - but how come you're dressed like the woman in our town who looks through litter bins looking for tab ends, singing, "Shimmy, shimmy coco pop!"?

----------


## Koa

sub??? how cuuuuuuuuuute!  :Smile:

----------


## subterranean

> Punk cat in a caffeine withdrawal ya mean?



Camper, that is so precise !  :Biggrin:

----------


## adilyoussef

Hey Sub! It's a lovely pic you have.

----------


## rachel

here are two, one of baby hasia and me which I had to really crop for the album here, it wouldn't accept it cropped the way i had it. the other is just me.yikes this is nerve wracking.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Hello Rach.. it good to see you again..
 :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Rachel, these are nice pictures!

----------


## rachel

thank you both,
please post pictures yourselves, we are family right? And the more pictures of family the better!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Your pictures are lovely dearest. You both look wonderful and, as always, I send you my best thoughts. Kisses and hugs to you both. I love you very much.  :Nod:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Thank you for sharing these pictures of your beautiful self with us Rachel. You and little Hasia both look like angels.  :Angel:

----------


## higley

Rachel, you're back! :D so nice to see you again.

Lovely pictures, very :)

----------


## Virgil

> Thank you for sharing these pictures of your beautiful self with us Rachel. You and little Hasia both look like angels.


Petrarch, I don't know if you were on lit net back then, but I've always associated Rachel with a Modonna. This further reinforces that image.

----------


## RJbibliophil

Hasia is so cute! Sub, you are pretty, are you underground, cuz that looks like a train station or airport or something.

By the way, I will willingly post a picture if anyone manages to persuade me that they honestly want me to.

----------


## Bandini

Some great pictures on here - what a gorgeous forum! I think a lot of people really shine. I might ruin it by sticking one of me on - how do I do it?

----------


## rachel

> Hasia is so cute! Sub, you are pretty, are you underground, cuz that looks like a train station or airport or something.
> 
> By the way, I will willingly post a picture if anyone manages to persuade me that they honestly want me to.


with all my heart, I HONESTLY WANT YOU TOO. PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE.
THANKYOU  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## RJbibliophil

I don't know... Um, bananas look suspicious

Bandini, there are plenty of instructions a few pages back, otherwise look in the General section about Lit Net, there should be instructions there

----------


## Themis

@Rachel: I agree with Pensive and ElizabethSewall, you both look very nice indeed. But especially Hasia is very, very cute!  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Some great pictures on here - what a gorgeous forum! I think a lot of people really shine. I might ruin it by sticking one of me on - how do I do it?


It is explained here: http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=13002

You can try www.photobucket.com to host your pictures.

Alternatively, you can attach them to your post: When you are reply to a thread, if you scroll down a little, you will see an option saying 'Manage Attachments'. Simply click on that and follow the directions (though with this one, you get a rather limited size).

----------


## chmpman

This is a terrible drunken pic of me - I'm so not photogenic, but you'll get the idea.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

:Biggrin:  You look cool! And I like the hat.

----------


## Riesa

Great pic, chmpman...just how imagined you, and very handsome indeed! great hat. hey, aren't you too young to imbide? I'm calling your parents.  :Wink:

----------


## chmpman

They wouldn't mind, and I'm just short of the proper age.

The hat's not mine, nor would I normally wear something like it - that's where the alcohal came into play.

----------


## Riesa

Well, see, sometimes, things you do drunk you _should_ do when you're sober.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Riesa

And, dearest Rachel, you look stunning!

----------


## Bandini

Good pic Chmp. Cheers Schez

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

New photo of me, now with short hair.

----------


## Virgil

> This is a terrible drunken pic of me - I'm so not photogenic, but you'll get the idea.


Chmpman, that is a really cool picture.

----------


## Virgil

[QUOTE=Jack_Aubrey]New photo of me, now with short hair.

Nice to see you Jack. I always thought you were a guy.  :Wink:  You're quite feminine and pretty.

----------


## RJbibliophil

Alright rachel convinced me, I'll post a picture within a few days, I have to take it first. by the way, is Hasia a boy or a girl?

chmp, it's kind of dark, but you don't look horrible

Jack, your picture has only come down to your forehead, but your hair looks nice  :FRlol:

----------


## kilted exile

Heard someone mention drunken picture so:

----------


## rachel

Jack You Kept Your Word, I Love Your New Pic, Thank You.
Chmpman You Look Great, Yes You Are Photogenic, Now Post Another One
Dear Little Piglet I Cannot Wait To See Yours. Yahoo
Hasia Is A Little Girl.

----------


## rachel

> And, dearest Rachel, you look stunning!


Ri , I told you to lay off the tequila, don't you mean I look er stunned?  :Confused:

----------


## Riesa

> Ri , I told you to lay off the tequila, don't you mean I look er stunned?


No dear, no tequila, just yoga, and darling, you do look quite lovely.  :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

chmpmn, Nice hat! It is a nice photo!

Jack, Nice to see your this photo. It is a good photo!

----------


## adilyoussef

It's my turn now. Somehow, this is how I look like. For I'm not very handsome, I managed one to make myself look like ..... myself.  :Biggrin:

----------


## rachel

that is beautiful, 
but you don't look like the one you sent me
was the one you sent me from before darling Adil?

----------


## Virgil

> It's my turn now. Somehow, this is how I look like. For I'm not very handsome, I managed one to make myself look like ..... myself.


Are you kidding? You look great.  :Thumbs Up:  Actually it looks like a younger version of your avatar.

----------


## cateye515

can anyone post here...or just memebers?
cuz i'll post my pic if you all want me to

----------


## Jay

uhm... cateye? You're a member, remember?  :Biggrin:

----------


## adilyoussef

> that is beautiful, 
> but you don't look like the one you sent me
> was the one you sent me from before darling Adil?


The one I sent you is a real one. This one is just a 3D picture I've managed. That's why it looks different.

----------


## adilyoussef

> Are you kidding? You look great.  Actually it looks like a younger version of your avatar.


 Thanks virgil. It's so kind of you to say so.

----------


## Pensive

Hi Adil, this is a wonderful picture. You look great!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

You *DO* look great, dear!  :Nod:

----------


## adilyoussef

Thanks Liz and Pensive. I'm really grateful to you both.

----------


## RJbibliophil

You do look very, um, animated in a sort of way!  :FRlol:

----------


## rachel

It is lovely, but the real one of Adil that I have is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS, THE MOST HEAVENLY BEAUTIFUL EYES.

----------


## adilyoussef

You are flatering me dear Rachel. You are so kind.

----------


## rachel

No dear I wasn't flattering you at all. I was speaking the truth, that is all.
hugs and a kiss on that beautiful head.

----------


## baddad

> It's my turn now. Somehow, this is how I look like. For I'm not very handsome, I managed one to make myself look like ..... myself.


 ......Hmmmmm......uh huh, smooth cartoon skin...........very nice..........

----------


## adilyoussef

:Smile:  You see baddad I turned to be just a cartoon.

----------


## subterranean

> here are two, one of baby hasia and me which I had to really crop for the album here, it wouldn't accept it cropped the way i had it. the other is just me.yikes this is nerve wracking.



Do you know how it feels for me to finally see what you look like, Rach? All the sweetness, I can see them in your face  :Smile:

----------


## subterranean

> You see baddad I turned to be just a cartoon.



You're not bad for a cartoon guy  :Wink:

----------


## RJbibliophil

I second that! You got it Sub!

----------


## RJbibliophil

I am sorry, but I have removed I have removed the pictures that were once here.  :FRlol:  I apologize for the inconvenience.  :Tongue:

----------


## RJbibliophil

where are they?

----------


## Themis

Good question. :Wink:  What did you do to attach them? Or did you upload them?

----------


## RJbibliophil

I used the manage attachment thingy and they were there and everything but they didn't get into the post. I'll try again right now.

----------


## RJbibliophil

For some strange reason, the pictures in this post have taken up residence elsewhere.  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

RJ, These photos are really cool. Lovely girl, you were and I believe you still are!

----------


## RJbibliophil

Here is another missing picture.  :FRlol:

----------


## cateye515

the brunette in front

----------


## ElizabethSewall

RJ, you're a cute little girl, just as I thought.  :Nod:  
I like the first pic a lot.

Cateye, you have lovely eyes and hair. Charming young lady.

----------


## rachel

salut J,
comment ca va? (miss you)

she is so right , you are very adorable and huggable. 

And Cateye you are beautiful, you have the look of a dancer, very sensitive and pretty.

A bientot my little J, I am sending you some pics of baby Hasia.

----------


## miss tenderness

Rach , u r so so pretty ,not just in the way u look but also in ur lovely soul :Smile:

----------


## cateye515

> salut J,
> comment ca va? (miss you)
> 
> she is so right , you are very adorable and huggable. 
> 
> And Cateye you are beautiful, you have the look of a dancer, very sensitive and pretty.
> 
> A bientot my little J, I am sending you some pics of baby Hasia.




thank you! i agree with miss tenderness.

----------


## rachel

:Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:  merci

----------


## cateye515

> merci




de rien  :Wink:

----------


## Themis

> Here is also a picture from 93. The picture of my family in 95, we are wearing norwegian costumes from my area. the black was traditional sunday clothes. The newest picture was taken sunday, when I happened to by dressed up in what was the simpler or more everyday dress. Of course, these are not the normal dress in Norway. They have not been for around 100 years. anyway... The other girl in the pictures is my older sister.



 :Eek:  You are beautiful, RJ, really! And cute  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

> Here is also a picture from 93. The picture of my family in 95, we are wearing norwegian costumes from my area. the black was traditional sunday clothes. The newest picture was taken sunday, when I happened to by dressed up in what was the simpler or more everyday dress. Of course, these are not the normal dress in Norway. They have not been for around 100 years. anyway... The other girl in the pictures is my older sister.




Awwww...., you were truly a doll!!!

----------


## Virgil

> Here is also a picture from 93. The picture of my family in 95, we are wearing norwegian costumes from my area. the black was traditional sunday clothes. The newest picture was taken sunday, when I happened to by dressed up in what was the simpler or more everyday dress. Of course, these are not the normal dress in Norway. They have not been for around 100 years. anyway... The other girl in the pictures is my older sister.


The little piglet turns out to be a cute young lady.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> the brunette in front


And another pretty young lady. Is lit net blessed or what?

----------


## RJbibliophil

Thank you everyone! I can't wait to see them Rachel! Hasia is so cute.  :Biggrin: 

Cat-it is nice to finally see your face!  :Biggrin: 

Liz-am I a cute girl now or when I was little  :FRlol:

----------


## subterranean

> Cat-it is nice to finally see your face!


Hey, were you reffering to me there? Or am I just imagining things  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

Cateye, this is a very nice photo. You look pretty.

RJ, All pictureas of yours are really very cute!

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> Liz-am I a cute girl now or when I was little


Both!!! You're still a little girl somehow... and a cute one!  :Wink:

----------


## adilyoussef

I think that I'm falling in love with all of these lovely girls round here. We have beautiful ladies gantelmen. I'm charmed.

----------


## RJbibliophil

> Hey, were you reffering to me there? Or am I just imagining things


No, I was referring to Cateye, not you sub, Although your picture is fitting for a cold swimming pool... :FRlol: 

Thank you Liz, Pensy and Adil!  :Smile:

----------


## cateye515

> Thank you everyone! I can't wait to see them Rachel! Hasia is so cute. 
> 
> Cat-it is nice to finally see your face! 
> 
> Liz-am I a cute girl now or when I was little



and very nice to see your's to!  :Biggrin:  i would say you're a very cute girl both when you were younger and now! i love the dress you were wearing!

----------


## RJbibliophil

Thank you cat, which dress do you mean?

----------


## cateye515

the blue one with flowers! its really beautiful

----------


## RJbibliophil

actually, both of the dresses that look blueish are green, and then there is the pinkish dresses. it's the lighting, and possibly the scanning. (digital cameras did not exist back then)

----------


## TBtheG

Heres the best pic I could get with my crap webcam.

brbghdfbgvergpiejrng

----------


## IrishCanadian

TBtheG, you look like a lot of fun.
And it takes a cool dude to recognize a cool dude. Haha, just kidding.

----------


## rachel

TB,
you have beautiful features and look like you are not shy!, now a bigger one, please. 
And Irish dear, the girl that gets you will be thrilled at that face and gentle heart of yours.

----------


## IrishCanadian

Aww rachel, your too flattering.

----------


## subterranean

> And Irish dear, the girl that gets you will be thrilled at that face and gentle heart of yours.



Hey, Irish, in what page did you post the picture? I suppose it'd be nice to be thrilled early in the morning  :Smile:

----------


## cateye515

> actually, both of the dresses that look blueish are green, and then there is the pinkish dresses. it's the lighting, and possibly the scanning. (digital cameras did not exist back then)



well they are all pretty!  :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## smilingtearz

that's a good pic there TBtheG, what a charming smile..

and RJ.... you're so so cute!  :Nod:

----------


## IrishCanadian

> Hey, Irish, in what page did you post the picture? I suppose it'd be nice to be thrilled early in the morning


Oh golly. That was quite some time ago. I'll post a new one in a few weks (I'm at my parents house with a different comp right now). My original pic should be somewhere in the middle of this thread, but i havet got the time to search for it just now.

----------


## cateye515

> Heres the best pic I could get with my crap webcam.
> 
> brbghdfbgvergpiejrng


you are very good looking!

----------


## rachel

I love Irish's original, he was standing in his mommy's kitchen I think. Really handsome

----------


## RJbibliophil

Thank you Cat, and thank you Eva! I will post some pics from my confirmation which was last Sunday soon.

TB, you look ok for that quality pic.

----------


## Ryduce

This is a somewhat recent one.

http://i3.tinypic.com/xmseo6.jpg


I look sorta busted in this one.

----------


## Virgil

GREAT picture Ry! I love it. I would love to hear you play.

----------


## RJbibliophil

It's you! oooo....

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Great picture Ry! You look so cool with the guitar!!  :Cool:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Can you play any Eagles??

----------


## Ryduce

Sure I could play anything I want to.I used to dig the Eagles back in the day before I was really serious about music,but I mostly play jazz these days.

----------


## TBtheG

Heres the next best pic of me that I could find, It's better quality then the old one.
Moses

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Yay, you look cool as well! And another guitar.  :Cool:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Ooh, nice couch!

----------


## Ryduce

That is a fine couch.

----------


## mono

The most recent of the recent:



A tout a l'heure!

----------


## Logos

Great to see you again mono  :Biggrin:

----------


## TBtheG

Thanks, It is a nice couch, It was given to my family for free, It's definetly my favourite couch in the house.

----------


## smilingtearz

we've got some good-looking guitarists around here...  :Smile:

----------


## chef

really! i think we should form our own band! what you say??

----------


## smilingtearz

if they let me be the lead singer  :Nod:   :Biggrin:

----------


## chef

all right lets get a name for it

----------


## smilingtearz

how about PB & J ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## chef

jajaja  :FRlol:  that is the best name i think we are going to stay with that 
so it will be "THE PB&J FROM THE ONLINE-LIT"

----------


## smilingtearz

slight changes..
the PB&J from the LITNET ??
 :Biggrin:

----------


## chef

so it's decided 
the PB&J from the LITNET

----------


## smilingtearz

> so it's decided 
> the PB&J from the LITNET


 :Banana:   :FRlol:

----------


## chef

we need to make some songs now

----------


## smilingtearz

can we make a new thread for that... Litnet photoalbum's not really the place  :FRlol:

----------


## chef

yea i was thinking bout that

----------


## smilingtearz

so are you creating a new thread? or should i do it?

----------


## chef

did it!!! hop in

----------


## Pensive

TB, this is a good photo. Cool Guitar!

----------


## cateye515

> Thank you Cat, and thank you Eva! I will post some pics from my confirmation which was last Sunday soon.
> 
> TB, you look ok for that quality pic.



you should!  :Nod:  i really want to see them!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

I'm sure I've seen a few references to Xamonas' guiotar (that's what they call it in his language). Any pictures, Hammy?

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

We should compile a list of whose pictures are still missing. For captions without photos, see my thread on Scher in the games' section. She has a sweet little face like Strawberry Shortcake.

----------


## grace86

I'm number one on that list. First, I have to contemplate whether or not I want the internet to know what I look like. And second, I would have to admit that I am computer retarded and would not know how to attach a picture here.

----------


## RJbibliophil

There's instructions in here somewhere... or else you could check the forum on Lit Net, or just pm someone smart.

or, if uploading pics from your computer, first shrink them so they're small, then on advanced reply, go down below the message box and click on manage attachments. If you need more instructions, just ask. We want to see you!

----------


## grace86

hehe...darn, thought I would get away with the "I don't know how" idea. I will have to find a picture first then, and post it when I get home some time today or this weekend.

----------


## soulsistachick

Come on Grace86 be a sport and post a photo. I know I am a little bit hypicritical I havn't posted 1 either hehe

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

Has Robin actually posted a photo? I saw comic book illustrations of Green Arrow. I think Xamonas requires examination, to determine if he lies to the camera or not. Scher needs to bust out and show up. If the Unnamable posted one, I didn't catch it. Who am I missing here? I think I missed Baddad, Papayahed, Admin, Jay, Basil, Nightshade, Adil, Riesa, Pensive, Emily, Samercury, Miss Tenderness and Bandini. There are others, both that have posted comments, but not photos, on this thread, and many that haven't left any trace upon this thread. I have left humble additions to my former semi-erstwhile residue. Has Woeful Painter left one?

----------


## Idril

Can I make a suggestion? On a different forum I was on they had a photo album and the person who started the thread edited the thread on a regular basis, putting all the links to the photos on the first page so you didn't have to go trolling through the whole thread to find them. I'm sure it was a lot of work to get it put together but it was really nice to have them all there at your fingertips.

----------


## ShoutGrace

Wow! That would be nice! How about restoring old posts (LOGOS!)

----------


## Logos

Restoring old posts?

----------


## ShoutGrace

I wanted those big copies of your pictures but for some reason I can't find them anymore . . . Is there no justice?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Can I make a suggestion? On a different forum I was on they had a photo album and the person who started the thread edited the thread on a regular basis, putting all the links to the photos on the first page so you didn't have to go trolling through the whole thread to find them. I'm sure it was a lot of work to get it put together but it was really nice to have them all there at your fingertips.


Thank you very much for the idea, Idril! I really like it!  :Smile: 

I will edit and try to put the links for the member photos in the first post whenever I have time. Please let me know if the links do not work.

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=12486

----------


## Logos

> I wanted those big copies of your pictures but for some reason I can't find them anymore . . . Is there no justice?


 :Smile:  Yes well sometimes people change their minds about having pics posted on public forums.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

Good job, Scherry. From the looks of it, it all seems to work. But yours only gives a closeup of your avatar. Were you aware of that? Or is that actually your avatar's stunt double?

----------


## smilingtearz

great goin!

----------


## AimusSage

I think I should really update with I new photo sometime soon, those pictures of me look dreadful.  :Nod:  

Oh wait, that's because I am!  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Nonsense Aimus! I especially like the second one.  :Nod:

----------


## AimusSage

http://www.online-literature.com/for...tachmentid=513

Ah, the best of the bunch  :Smile:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> http://www.online-literature.com/for...tachmentid=513
> 
> Ah, the best of the bunch


Eva will be thrilled...  :Wink:

----------


## Idril

> Thank you very much for the idea, Idril! I really like it!


You're welcome but let's see how you feel after you've done all the work, you may be cursing my name by then.  :Wink:

----------


## smilingtearz

> http://www.online-literature.com/for...tachmentid=513
> 
> Ah, the best of the bunch



 :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## mono

I reviewed some of the pictures posted during my absence, and, I cannot mention who (out of shyness), some beauty merely tends to steal my breath and make my heart ache deep in my chest.
Thanks to Scher, by the way, for posting all the pictures more conveniently. Good idea.  :Wink:

----------


## Bandini

There are some very 'easy on the eye' members - but Elizabeth's undoubted attractiveness doesn't excuse the sad behaviour of her band of merry sycophants!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Sure, it does!

And it's MY band, thanks very much, although it'd be fair to say that Elizabeth exerts a fair degree of control over Robin Hood's executive decisions...

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Thanks M'lord. You're rescuing me again...  :Smile: 

Why is Bandini so mean btw?  :Bawling:

----------


## RJbibliophil

I like your work Scher! A few weeks ago, I read through all 50 or so pages to find all the pictures.  :FRlol:  This thread is really off topic!

----------


## Scheherazade

> You're welcome but let's see how you feel after you've done all the work, you may be cursing my name by then.


To be honest, it wasn't that hard! Now that it's all set, from now on it will be much easier anyway  :Smile: 


> I like your work Scher! A few weeks ago, I read through all 50 or so pages to find all the pictures. This thread is really off topic!


Glad you like it... You are right that there was too much off topic chatting with few photos in between. Now it will be much easier to go through the photos at least.

----------


## Riesa

It is great Scher, I never saw AP's picture before.

----------


## Bandini

> Thanks M'lord. You're rescuing me again... 
> 
> Why is Bandini so mean btw?


I'm not mean - just restoring some balance!

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

My favorite thing on this whole thread is Papayahed's reaction to Starwriter's photo.

----------


## Idril

I feel a little bad about checking out everyone picture's and not having one up there myself.

----------


## Bandini

Good photo. I take it you are Scandinavian?

I am torn between posting one, and a semi-irrational fear of not being 'Bandini', but being 'me' if I do. People who I work with might see me - and see that I waste hours talking nonsense online!

----------


## IrishCanadian

Aw Adril, you look lovely.
I don't think anyone would run away from you Bandini ... but then, how am I to know?

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

> I feel a little bad about checking out everyone picture's and not having one up there myself.


I am pleased that your dear face has shown up. Your smile radiates a pleasant brilliance.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

> Good photo. I take it you are Scandinavian?
> 
> I am torn between posting one, and a semi-irrational fear of not being 'Bandini', but being 'me' if I do. People who I work with might see me - and see that I waste hours talking nonsense online!


`dini! Get back to work! Didn't know your boss could read, did you?!

----------


## Pensive

Oh yeah, that's lovely Scher! You rock! I had not seen many of the photos before! So many interesting photos!

Nice photo, Idril!

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

Pensive, do you really look like that little blue bird? Papayahed, what about you? I've seen Grover elsewhere, so you can't fool us all! I don't believe Jay has a tear permenantly embedded in her face, nor that Scher has those little horns - in fact, her avatar doesn't even properly record her freckles and red hair (and where's the plaid cabbages?). Come on, people, we're all tired and we all have a deadline. Who's out there in the cyber dark?

----------


## ShoutGrace

I have two photos here. They're both about 3 years old . . . One is me with my cousins cat Theodore on my shoulder. The woman in the photo is my aunt. The other photograph is of me performing a switch kickflip on the way to school . . .

----------


## smilingtearz

cute isn't he?

----------


## RJbibliophil

Idril! you are pretty! It is good to see your face! And a friendly Scandinavian as well!

Mililalil, did you not know that Pensive is a bird? A bird who flies everywhere, even on the internet?

David, I like the second picture best!  :Wink:

----------


## Bandini

Wow! have I become part of your signature. Along with dancing bananas - gee! How sweeter than honey dipped in sugary sugarness that is!!! You are soooooo amazing. 

Just to clarify - I said that in response to a patronising yet immature (you managed both!) statement that you made. Surprised to see such an open minded, purveyor of truth as yourself taking a statement out of context!

----------


## RJbibliophil

Well, what if I enjoyed reading your statement?

And yet, if I remove your name, will you remove mine?

----------


## Logos

RJ, you started it. Both of you please remove the quotes from each other from your siglines.

----------


## Idril

> Good photo. I take it you are Scandinavian?


Well, like many americans, I'm a bit of a mutt but there is Scandinavian blood in there. The sweater, however, is definately, 100% Norwegian.  :Wink:

----------


## RJbibliophil

Did you know that there's around 9,000 people in Hawaii with Norwegian ancestry?

----------


## chef

this is a picture of one of my best friends and me back at home(MEXICO) like a month ago

----------


## Bandini

> Well, what if I enjoyed reading your statement?
> 
> And yet, if I remove your name, will you remove mine?


Of course. That was a cheap trick RJ!

----------


## RJbibliophil

Wow chef! looks just like some of your past avatars!

----------


## chef

jaja those were with munkey Mow, another one with my brother (the chef jiji) and this one with one of my best friends

----------


## grace86

I am planning on posting my picture. I went through all of my pictures and the most recent ones are from like two years ago at my high school graduation. I am getting some from last summer developed. It will be soon!!

----------


## grace86

Bandini, you haven't posted either have you?

----------


## Isagel

I took all the photos away, since I am shy. I have been asked to put one back.
So, here is one. 

My back is back.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Very elegant, Isagel.  :Nod:

----------


## rachel

enchantinly beautiful and elegant .Like a painting from one of the old masters.
thank you, I have LONGED to get a sense of who you are. Gentle Swedish lady with a poetic noble soul.

----------


## mono

> I took all the photos away, since I am shy. I have been asked to put one back.
> So, here is one. 
> 
> My back is back.


Oh, come now, my fellow poetry geek.  :Wink: 
I remember seeing your pictures on the site, and thought you had a beauty worth showing. Even I, a shy one, posted some pictures, of course, risking shattering my fellow forumers' computer monitor screens.  :Biggrin:

----------


## RJbibliophil

Isagel, you look very elegant and beautiful! I hope to see you face!

----------


## Boris239

Here is another photo of me with my adviser and red eyes!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

Even with the red eye, a good photo!

----------


## IrishCanadian

You look European. Kind of like my sister's boy friend in all honesty. HHmmmm

----------


## Isagel

Well Elizabeth, Rachel, Mono and RJ. They say that beauty in a photo is a question of light and angle. I guess this is the right angle for me. I´ll keep it. 

I like the hat Boris. We don´t have those here.

----------


## RJbibliophil

I was pleased to find you prettier than you avatar Isagel!  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> I was pleased to find you prettier than you avatar Isagel!


Well, I guess I would agree with that as far as I can tell. At least your backside is shapely.  :Biggrin:

----------


## rachel

> I think I should really update with I new photo sometime soon, those pictures of me look dreadful.  
> 
> Oh wait, that's because I am!


Wow Aim, I just viewed your pictures, you look like a movie star! the one on the bike especially with your shades reminds me of Johnny Depp. Total cool
And not a cow smokin grass in sight! And you look so incredibly clean, no wonder you like the hill that way!  :Thumbs Up:   :Banana:

----------


## AimusSage

Thanks Rachel!  :Smile: 

I left the cows back in the Netherlands, the US and France wouldn't let me take them with me, how silly is that?

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

The funny thing is that I also thought he reminded me of J.D.(not Clampet) in that same photo, and that Taliesin also reminded me of the same guy in his first photo.

----------


## AimusSage

I said that I would update with a more recent picture, so I better do it. Looksee at me in my human form. I need a haircut I tell you!  :Smile: 

And don't anyone dare say I look like Johnny Depp, I have a picture that proves I look like Steve Buscemi.  :Goof:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Nothing wrong with Steve Buscemi!!

----------


## AimusSage

You clearly have not seen my impersonation of him  :FRlol:

----------


## Weeping Willow

> I need a haircut I tell you!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you don't!!!!!!!!!!1 not hair cuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## Virgil

Nice photo Aimus. You look so much older than the ones before.

----------


## AimusSage

It's the beard I guess, I haven't shaved it in days  :Smile:  
That, or I'm just getting old, where did I leave my cane?  :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Don't worry, Aimus--you'll always seem young next to Virgil  :Tongue: .

----------


## Weeping Willow

Ouch!
Now that was under the belt  :FRlol: ...
I think we should start a thread making Robin post his pic! (and i don't mean a RObinhood one!!!! )
What do you think?

----------


## Weeping Willow

> And don't anyone dare say I look like Johnny Depp, I have a picture that proves I look like Steve Buscemi.


No you don't!! you look like Roy Dupuis!!

----------


## RobinHood3000

My two favorite catch phrases (well, two OF them, anyway...):

"Bah!"
"Pfui!"

----------


## Weeping Willow

Why not!
Are you afraid?

Let me ask you this .. what would it take for us to make you show a pic? huh!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Several million dollars, a DeLorean DMC-12, and world peace.

----------


## RobinHood3000

And to Aimus: Willow makes a good point!

----------


## Weeping Willow

And now for something we could really do??

And well yeah! isn't he? wierd...

----------


## Logos

> No you don't!! you look like Roy Dupuis!!


You're very observant! good catch  :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

Yes, well, THAT is not the picture in which I look like Steve Buscemi, I can't upload that one yet, but I will when I can.  :Smile: 
Come to think of it, maybe all those people just look like me!  :Tongue: 

Robin, I second Willow's motion, POST YOUR PIC!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Weeping Willow

Thanks Logos..

Sorry dude you look really like Roy..
have you ever seen Nikita?

----------


## RobinHood3000

> And now for something we could really do??


Hmm...you can cut out the world peace and the cash, but I'll still insistent on the car...

----------


## Weeping Willow

ok what car again?

----------


## RobinHood3000

*This one. * 




And I do NOT mean in miniature.

----------


## AimusSage

> have you ever seen Nikita?


I used to know a Nikita, but she was a brunette.  :Tongue: 

Yes, I know the TV-show, wasn't a fan, but it had its moments, like Peta Wilson  :Smile: 

@Robin: You want the one with the fusion engine, or the regular one?  :FRlol:

----------


## Weeping Willow

but i see you already have it!
or how would you have the pictures?

----------


## RobinHood3000

First one's a miniature toy, second one's from the set of Back to the Future. Google Image Search is overrated, but it has its uses.

Aimus: I have a heart, don't worry--Mr. Fusion is optional  :Cool: .

----------


## Weeping Willow

here you go

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/DeLor...spagenameZWDVW

enjoy.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Wow, that's remarkably affordable, all things considered...

----------


## Idril

> Yes, I know the TV-show, wasn't a fan, but it had its moments, like Peta Wilson


Now from my point of view, Roy was the high point, not Peta.  :Wink:  I _loved_ Michael!  :Brow:

----------


## Virgil

> Wow, that's remarkably affordable, all things considered...


Yeah, I can't believe the price. Does it run?

----------


## smilingtearz

Nice photo Aimus... I think i'll borrow and keep it  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Virgil: I think it might, though there are a couple things that need fixing--new battery, minor engine maintenance and a tweak here or there, and it's ready to go  :Eek: .

If only I had more disposable income, confound it all!!

----------


## RJbibliophil

Well, I don't know what a car like that is worth, but the reserve isn't met, so you don't know what the real minimum is.

----------


## RobinHood3000

There's only 6,000 DeLoreans left in circulation.

----------


## RJbibliophil

left?



.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Roughly 8,600 ever made.

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

A clearer version of a now famous poster boy's photo:

----------


## AimusSage

Famous poster boy of psychokillers maybe.

Behold the real me, taken with an actual camera, not my shoddy phonecamera. Notice the vacant stare in my eyes.  :Smile:

----------


## Shannanigan

You wanna know the wierdest thing? I went to an English Honor Society convention in April...and I've noticed something......English major/Lit Geek males are really cute...

~giggle~

I'll have to post a pic when I'm not in UVI's computer lab...

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

> Famous poster boy of psychokillers maybe.
> 
> Behold the real me, taken with an actual camera, not my shoddy phonecamera. Notice the vacant stare in my eyes.


Oh my word! It's that guy again!

----------


## kilted exile

Dont know how many of you have seen this site it uses image recognition software and matches up your face from a picture you upload to celebrities. Mine came up as closest to Glenn Gould (58%).

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hey!! It DOES look like Steve Buscemi!!

----------


## AimusSage

Apparantly I look like Hugh Grant and David Schwimmer  :FRlol:  Riiiiiiiiiiiight  :Rolleyes:  

I took three very different photo's

got Grant twice, as 64% and 53% 

David Schwimmer was a frightening 73%, I don't know who is operating that program but they are clearly on some serious hallucinogenic.

I look like myself, period!  :Smile: 

Oh, and Steve Buscemi!  :FRlol:

----------


## IrishCanadian

Waaaaiiiiiit a minute!
Aimus is Mil????????
woah

----------


## ShoutGrace

> Waaaaiiiiiit a minute!
> Aimus is Mil????????
> woah


.

What?

----------


## Shannanigan

ah....this thing doesn't like me....does the picture have to be on the web to be posted? maybe I just did it wrong...oh well....nobody gets to see me! mwahahahaha

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

> ah....this thing doesn't like me....does the picture have to be on the web to be posted? maybe I just did it wrong...oh well....nobody gets to see me! mwahahahaha


Try this:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...&postcount=595

Once you are registered, go to "upload". It will provide two manners of uploading. For images already on my computer, I use the second feature, and, when the new screen comes up, hit "browse" to search your computer files from there. When you see the picture you want, simply double click it, and its file name will be on the blank beside the browse button. There is a buttuon below to hit for finishing that step. Then it shows the link for the image. Go below this to save it. (You may have to make and name a file on that site first). When it is saved, you can open the file, if it doesn't automatically do so for you. The latest thing saved is at the top of the list.

Hit the green cross by the image name, and features appear for resizing. 

Check the box beside the image title you are dealing with, then hit the link to image links. It opens back to the link you originally saved. Copy this and paste it where you want your image on the forum.

----------


## Themis

> .does the picture have to be on the web to be posted?


No. You can attach it to your post.

----------


## Idril

> Dont know how many of you have seen this site it uses image recognition software and matches up your face from a picture you upload to celebrities.


I did mine and I got Nicky Hilton!? I don't think so, I'm going to try it again...Courtney Cox?!...one more time...Josephine Baker?! I think that site is broken.  :Wink:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> Dont know how many of you have seen this site it uses image recognition software and matches up your face from a picture you upload to celebrities. Mine came up as closest to Glenn Gould (58%).


That site is hilarious. I tried three different photos and the consistent ones seemed to be Grace Kelly (73%) and Kate Blanchet (67%). Flattering but not too accurate.  :FRlol:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> That site is hilarious. I tried three different photos and the consistent ones seemed to be Grace Kelly (73%) and Kate Blanchet (67%). Flattering but not too accurate.


Why don't you post a photograph so we can judge for ourselves?  :Biggrin:

----------


## smilingtearz

I got Emmy rossum.. for two photographs.. and i so don't agree

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

Is it really supposed to be possible to get Ned Beatty, then Albert Einstein, then Bill Cosby?

----------


## smilingtearz

:Eek: .. you got albert einstein?

----------


## Shannanigan

> No. You can attach it to your post.



thanks  :Smile:  I'll try again when I get home  :Biggrin:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> Why don't you post a photograph so we can judge for ourselves?


 :Blush:  Oh dear, I knew I shouldn't have posted to this thread. Can I post 73% of a picture of Grace Kelly instead?  :Biggrin:  I'm sure everyone would find that much more interesting than my bookish grad student self.  :FRlol:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> I'm sure everyone would find that much more interesting than my bookish grad student self.


Oh, don't be too sure.  :Biggrin:  

Photographs are becoming a requisite, you know.

All the cool kids are doing it.  :FRlol:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> All the cool kids are doing it.


Help! I've been transported back to highschool. Ah well, I never did what all the cool kids did then either.  :Biggrin:  Maybe I'll think about this picture thing though...I mean if it's a requisite around here and all. Still not sure how many people really want to see my mug.  :FRlol:

----------


## kathycf

> Dont know how many of you have seen this site it uses image recognition software and matches up your face from a picture you upload to celebrities. Mine came up as closest to Glenn Gould (58%).


I did this today, I got only one result: Zhang Ziyi, a Chinese actress from Beijing.



She is a lovely woman, but I tend to doubt my resemblence to her, mostly because I am not of Chinese descent. Unless Ireland is a part of China.  :Wink:  
When I get brave I will post an actual pic of me here.

*edit*



> You wanna know the wierdest thing? ......English major/Lit Geek males are really cute...
> 
> ~giggle~


Heck, yeah! I don't think that is weird at all  :Smile:  There are some real cuties here at litnet, male and female.

----------


## kilted exile

Yeah, I know the site does not exactly work well (after all it gave a 54% match with some woman I'd never heard of  :Eek:  ) However it is slightly funny.

----------


## Idril

> I did this today, I got only one result: Zhang Ziyi, a Chinese actress from Beijing.
> 
> 
> 
> She is a lovely woman, but I tend to doubt my resemblence to her, mostly because I am not of Chinese descent. Unless Ireland is a part of China.  
> When I get brave I will post an actual pic of me here.


They gave me Josephine Baker and I'm not of African descent and then another time they gave me Chuck Norris and the last time I looked, I wasn't male either.  :FRlol:  I tried different pictures and each time it gave me a different person, all way off, the last one was Eva Peron, I think that one was my favorite.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Themis

I kind of doubt the reliability of this site. I tried with a number of photos and I got different results every time and I don't agree at all with them. 

Christina Ricci 72%
Jennifer Love Hewitt 64%
Charlotte Church 61%
Kate Winslet 59%

Except for, hey, I got Ewan McGregor!  :Biggrin:  54% anyway...

----------


## Idril

> Except for, hey, I got Ewan McGregor!  54% anyway...


I'm glad I'm not the only one with 'cross-gender' results.  :Wink:  Ewan McGregor is so much cooler than Chuck Norris though so I'm kind of jealous.  :FRlol:

----------


## Themis

> I'm glad I'm not the only one with 'cross-gender' results.  Ewan McGregor is so much cooler than Chuck Norris though so I'm kind of jealous.


And so much more cute ... ahem.  :Wink:

----------


## Idril

> And so much more cute ... ahem.


Infinitely cuter!  :Wink:

----------


## Shannanigan

Here's another attempt...Shannanigan is stubborn....and too lazy to visit the celeb comparison site, lol.....

I feel like I need an excuse for this picture, so here it is: I'm on my boyfriend's computer, and this is the most decent pic of me that he has bothered to use up file space with, lol...

anyway....enjoy?

----------


## kathycf

Nice pic, Shannigan, you look like you are going to crack a joke.  :Smile: 




> Yeah, I know the site does not exactly work well (after all it gave a 54% match with some woman I'd never heard of  ) However it is slightly funny.


Yeah, it is. I guess they try to match very general facial characteristics, not going by ethnicity or the sex of the person. After all, it is just software, not an actual person that is running the comparisions. I wish I got Ewan McGregor too, he is cute!  :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hehe, I'd switch over to Obi-Wan, but I'm too lazy right now to change my avatar.

----------


## miss tenderness

Themis your new avy is so nice, i was thinking about stealing :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

Posting because I was instructed to:

Me holding court and entertaining

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hey!! Nice kilt!!

----------


## rachel

Perfect.

and.................also perfect.

thankyou

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

> Originally Posted by Mililalil XXIV
> 
> Is it really supposed to be possible to get Ned Beatty, then Albert Einstein, then Bill Cosby?
> 
> 
> .. you got albert einstein?


Actually, I was joking. What I did get was the following:
You know the third picture at this location? http://www.online-literature.com/for...&postcount=614 (The one about which Robin hinted something a bit, perhaps, elvish about? The site said it resembled Faye Dunaway. Most of the selections are pairs of a male and a female, with the one that is said to have the higher percentage shown. If you want to see the person of the other gender than is shown, there is a picture switching option between the two "lookalikes". I hadn't noticed this at first.

For a single photo, I was presented with Natalie Imbruglia as the closest match, and Bjorn Borg as the closest male match! They aren't exactly even 30% like each other!

I also was told I looked like Calista Flockhart! That really irked me, as some silly employee used to say I reminded him of her character on some stupid show I hated. But the same person used to stare at people, quietly singing to himself, and we always thought he was addressing us in low tones, and always asked him, "What?"

For one picture, I resembled Sean Bean (the actor that played Boromir in LOTR0, while, in another, almost identical photo, it was Billy Boyd (who played Pippin). Once I looked 68% like Hugh Grant, and also 66% like Chaka Khan! In one picture, I looked 68% like Liv Taylor (who played Arwen in LOTR), with no male match. When I first noticed the selection could be switched over to the next closest match from the other gender, I switched it over from Alanis Morissette to Jimi Hendrix! I was compared to several old, flat-faced men for photos in which I thought I looked better than some of those that were matched to young actresses. 

Kilted, or whoever said it is right - that site's busted!

For about a third of my photos, it said there was no match.

----------


## Virgil

> Posting because I was instructed to:
> 
> Me holding court and entertaining


Nice pic Kilt. You look like the type I would love to have a beer with. Nice looking girls too. I'd wear a kilt if (assuming I was single) it would attract girls like that.  :Wink:

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

> Hey!! It DOES look like Steve Buscemi!!


Do you think that all Europeans look the same?

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

On the Celebrity Match site, the following photo got the following matches:
[/QUOTE]
Brigitte Bardot (70%),
Suzanne Vega (67%),
Jennifer Connelly (64%),
Neve Campbell and Isabella Rossellini (both 62%),
Lech Walesa (61%) - bingo!,
Jet Li (60%),
Jared Leto, Saif Ali Khan, and Anita Mui (59% each).

Maybe this thing is purity itself, like the heart of a blind man!

----------


## RobinHood3000

I'm starting to think that website is matching celebrities with the camera, not the subject.

----------


## RJbibliophil

Nice pic shannanigan and kilted. I remember seeing your kilt pic before. Robin, there were no cameras in my pics.

I tried that website, and this is what I got: (please note, I am scandinavian, and look it, blonde, blue eyes....)

Mohammad Ali - 57%
Jodie Foster - 57%
Emma Goldman - 57%
Uma Thurman - 53%
Emmy Rossum - 51%
Rose McGowan - 48%
Anne Frank - 46%

With a different pic:
Natalie Imbruglia - 67%
Calista Flockhart - 66%
Nigel Short - 64%
Rose McGowan - 64%
Emmanuelle Beart - 64%
Lena Olin - 63%
Meryl Streep - 62%
Jodie Foster - 55%
Nancy Sinatra - 54%
Christian Ricci - 52%


I don't know who half those people are!

----------


## Themis

> Themis your new avy is so nice, i was thinking about stealing


 :Biggrin:  I'll take that as a compliment.

----------


## miss tenderness

IT WAS a compliment, don't worry :Biggrin:

----------


## rachel

Hullo my beautiful, sweet and fabulous little girls. I snuck in to give you faerie kisses and wishes for a perfect summer.
Remember, if you need me for anything you can email me.
hugs, love forever.
And I kept getting almost the same per cent over and over and over of Katherine Zeta Jones and Kate Winslet. Now they look nada alike!  :Confused:

----------


## kilted exile

> Nice looking girls too. I'd wear a kilt if (assuming I was single) it would attract girls like that.


I prefer to think it is my dashing goods looks and wonderful wit that attracts them personally.....however then I see myself in a mirror or hear what I have just said and realise that in fact it must be the kilt.  :Cool:

----------


## Idril

> I prefer to think it is my dashing goods looks and wonderful wit that attracts them personally.....however then I see myself in a mirror or hear what I have just said and realise that in fact it must be the kilt.



 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  And your unflinching honesty.  :Wink:

----------


## Stanislaw

here is an old picture of me...when my family went to vulcan alberta:
http://www.filelodge.com/files/hdd4/75585/LastScan1.jpg
(heh...I'm the shatner fill in)

and here is a recent family pic:
http://www.filelodge.com/files/hdd4/75585/LastScan.jpg  
heh...I am the one in the upper left in the sharp beige sports jacket.  :Brow:   :Biggrin: 

heh...edited because they were just too big.

----------


## kilted exile

For fun a comparison photo of later the same night of the earlier photo

----------


## RJbibliophil

you must be the little girl in front. you're soo cute stan.  :FRlol:

----------


## Stanislaw

> you must be the little girl in front. you're soo cute stan.


  :FRlol:  heh! thats me baby sis.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Thought I'd do something interesting with my one thousandth post, so here's a pic of me with a bookcase lurking in the background for anyone who's ever wondered what an academic from Chicago looks like. :Smile:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> Thought I'd do something interesting with my one thousandth post, so here's a pic of me with a bookcase lurking in the background for anyone who's ever wondered what an academic from Chicago looks like.


YAY! She finally posted!!

Peer pressure always wins out eventually . . .  :FRlol:  

Great photograph . . . . naturally nothing like I would have expected!

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Darn that peer pressure. Nothing like you expected? Hope that's a good thing.  :FRlol:

----------


## ShoutGrace

Don't worry. It's a wonderful thing . . . when you judge solely from people's words/avatars you end up with a really weird image of them in your head.

I guess the real shocker was you hair color . . . really don't know why . . .  :FRlol:  

No, it's not because you present such a scholarly image/persona, and we all know the stereotypical truth that blondes are dumb. It's a combination of those facts and the color of your avatar, maybe?  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Thought I'd do something interesting with my one thousandth post, so here's a pic of me with a bookcase lurking in the background for anyone who's ever wondered what an academic from Chicago looks like.


Oooh...pwetty!!

----------


## kilted exile

> for anyone who's ever wondered what an academic from Chicago looks like.


Upon inspection the academic from chicago looks much like an academic from anywhere else, but they do appear to be quite tall (either that or they have tiny bookcases).

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> Don't worry. It's a wonderful thing


Thanks.  :Smile: 




> and we all know the stereotypical truth that blondes are dumb.


Well, it's true I was reluctant to reveal the truth of my identity as a dumb blonde. I was doing such a good job of fooling everyone into thinking otherwise. Now, alas, they know the awful truth.  :Biggrin:  




> Oooh...pwetty!!


Thanks Robin.  :Blush:  (though I do wonder if you've shape shifted into tweety bird for the moment  :Tongue:  )




> Upon inspection the academic from chicago looks much like an academic from anywhere else, but they do appear to be quite tall (either that or they have tiny bookcases).


  :FRlol:  There are three possibilities:
1. The city of broad shoulders is not a merely metaphorical nickname, and the inhabitants of Chi Town are of an unusually large size.

2. Tiny bookcases are the latest thing among the chic literary circles and you're just totally unaware of the fact for some reason. 

3. The bookcase is in fact on the other side of the room and perspective makes things appear smaller. 

I'll let you decide which is most likely.

----------


## kilted exile

> There are three possibilities:
> 1. The city of broad shoulders is not a merely metaphorical nickname, and the inhabitants of Chi Town are of an unusually large size.
> 
> 2. Tiny bookcases are the latest thing among the chic literary circles and you're just totally unaware of the fact for some reason. 
> 
> 3. The bookcase is in fact on the other side of the room and perspective makes things appear smaller. 
> 
> I'll let you decide which is most likely.


Ok, I just did some very rough scaling and estimating to try to decipher the correct answer to this.

If 1 is correct then you are infact somewhere in the region of 2.44m in hieght (this was rough scaling my claim of accuracy here is plus/minus 40cm)

No 2, can not be correct due to the width of the books (I cant make out the titles, but I doubt they would be short enough to be that thin in the tiny bookcase.

#3 could well be correct but it is the least fun of the options, and is therefore disregarded.


Leading me to conclude that you are in fact 2.44m tall (8' 0.1")  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> Thought I'd do something interesting with my one thousandth post, so here's a pic of me with a bookcase lurking in the background for anyone who's ever wondered what an academic from Chicago looks like.


You're gorgeous Petrarch! No I didn't quite expect you to look like that.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> Leading me to conclude that you are in fact 2.44m tall (8' 0.1")


Well, I'm actually about 8'2" (~2.49m), but you were pretty close.  :FRlol:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> You're gorgeous Petrarch! No I didn't quite expect you to look like that.


  :Blush:  Thanks for the compliment Virg. 
(You do know, of course, that Petrarch's been waiting over six hundred years to have someone say he's gorgeous  :Wink: ).

----------


## RobinHood3000

...and it still hasn't happened yet, the poor fellow.

----------


## Virgil

> Thanks for the compliment Virg. 
> (You do know, of course, that Petrarch's been waiting over six hundred years to have someone say he's gorgeous ).


OK, but we can assume that Petrarch's Love was gorgeous, and you do your name sake justice.  :Wink:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

You're most kind.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Layin' it on kinda thick, there, aintcha, Virg?  :Brow:

----------


## Riesa

Oh, my, Petrarch, I thought you looked like this:



I'm happy to be proven wrong, you look great. Nice to see a stereotype smashed to smithereens today. One small blond genius, one giant leap for womankind.

----------


## Weeping Willow

well... then how about you posting a pic then huh?!  :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

:FRlol:  Well, thanks Riesa. Not too sure about the genius bit, but glad if I'm helping to dispell the infamous "dumb blonde" stereotype.  :Biggrin:  Willow's right, when are we getting to see a pic of you?  :Nod:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> Oh, my, Petrarch, I thought you looked like this:


Exactly!! That's _exactly_ what I was trying to verbalize. Of all the possible Petrarch's Loves, tall and blonde wasn't near the top of my brain.




> One small blond genius, one giant leap for womankind.


Ah, come now. One anomalous occurence doesn't disprove a social fact  :Biggrin:  .

There are countless bevies of blonde jokes out there, but only one P.L.  :Wink:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> Of all the possible Petrarch's Loves, tall and blonde wasn't near the top of my brain.


And 8 feet tall must have been a complete surprise.  :Wink:  




> There are countless bevies of blonde jokes out there, but only one P.L.


Who has been victim to her fair share of them.  :FRlol:

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

Petrarch has red roots.

----------


## Virgil

> well... then how about you posting a pic then huh?!


I thought she just did. Isn't that of her?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> Petrarch has red roots.


She does?  :Confused:  Maybe it's a trick of the light in the photo, they look pretty normal and blonde in the mirror. I've always thought red hair would be cool but I've never been intrepid enough to experiment with dyes.

----------


## AimusSage

> She does?  Maybe it's a trick of the light in the photo, they look pretty normal and blonde in the mirror. I've always thought red hair would be cool but I've never been intrepid enough to experiment with dyes.


I like the blonde hair just fine, I don't think red would suit you  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

> She does?  Maybe it's a trick of the light in the photo, they look pretty normal and blonde in the mirror.


I'm blonde and my hair takes on a definite reddish tint in some pictures and there isn't a hint of it in 'real life', like you said, it's just the lighting.

----------


## Riesa

> I thought she just did. Isn't that of her?


grrrrrrrrrrr  :Mad:  finally your true thoughts come out, told you! goofball! I am just as unsure as you if I'm calling myself that or a certain gentleman who likes to wear a fisherman hat.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> grrrrrrrrrrr  finally your true thoughts come out, told you! goofball! I am just as unsure as you if I'm calling myself that or a certain gentleman who likes to wear a fisherman hat.


  :Redface:  Sorry. Only kidding.  :Tongue:

----------


## rachel

> here is an old picture of me...when my family went to vulcan alberta:
> http://www.filelodge.com/files/hdd4/75585/LastScan1.jpg
> (heh...I'm the shatner fill in)
> 
> and here is a recent family pic:
> http://www.filelodge.com/files/hdd4/75585/LastScan.jpg  
> heh...I am the one in the upper left in the sharp beige sports jacket.  
> 
> heh...edited because they were just too big.



Oh cap'n you have a lovely fam. And you have the merriest twinkliest gentle captain's eyes I have ever seen.

----------


## rachel

> Thought I'd do something interesting with my one thousandth post, so here's a pic of me with a bookcase lurking in the background for anyone who's ever wondered what an academic from Chicago looks like.




And now all of you have the privelege I already have and see what a beautiful , sweet and intelligent looking girl our Petrarch's Love is. kisses, hugs, I miss you.

----------


## Virgil

> Oh cap'n you have a lovely fam. And you have the merriest twinkliest gentle captain's eyes I have ever seen.


That's true. Too gentle for a pirate. You'll have to find another profession.

----------


## Stanislaw

> That's true. Too gentle for a pirate. You'll have to find another profession.


och! that cut me to the bone! now sees here,,,I can be just as blood thirsty as the last!...och well ye found me out, I am alots loke the ol Calico Jack.  :Biggrin:

----------


## miss tenderness

Petrach you are extremely beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

:Blush:  Thank you, Miss Tenderness, that's very sweet of you. 

And hello dear Rachel. Thank you for your kind words too.  :Smile:

----------


## RJbibliophil

Petrach! You are very pretty! It is very nice to see you. I don't think your hair is very reddish, but blonde hair will do that. I remember when I was told I had "dirty" blonde hair, by some high schooler when I might of been in second grade... I really don't think I do. I'm not sure... did you see my pics? I took them off after awhile. If you didn't I'll share with the pretty blonde who must be on vacation....? BTW, are you by any chance wearing heels?

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

> She does?  Maybe it's a trick of the light in the photo, they look pretty normal and blonde in the mirror. I've always thought red hair would be cool but I've never been intrepid enough to experiment with dyes.


I was just joking. Others were hinting that they didn't imagine you as blond, and there's the saying about a certain type of woman having blonde roots if not the overall stereotypical hair-color, and red hair usually is not involved in that silly talk, so I mixed things up a little, and said your roots were red. 

My driver's liscence says I am blond, but the picture was taken when I had a dark-looking shorn crown. My hair went strawberry blond when I was 17, and used a little of the weaker solution of hydrogen peroxide on my hair in the summer.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> Petrach! You are very pretty! It is very nice to see you. I don't think your hair is very reddish, but blonde hair will do that. I remember when I was told I had "dirty" blonde hair, by some high schooler when I might of been in second grade... I really don't think I do. I'm not sure... did you see my pics? I took them off after awhile. If you didn't I'll share with the pretty blonde who must be on vacation....? BTW, are you by any chance wearing heels?


Thank you piglet. I remember your pictures looking very pretty too. I thought I remembered you having blondish hair, at least in the pics of you as a little girl, but I may be remembering wrong. I probably am wearing some low heels in the pic. (I do most days), but the bookcase being foreshortened in the background may give the impression of a much taller me.  :FRlol:  I'm actually 5'6" (though it may be hard to convince everyone of that in the face of Kilted's brilliant mathematical calculations earlier on this thread  :Biggrin:  ).

Oh, and I'm not on vacation, just home for the summer and back to my roots as a California girl  :Cool: , though I'm still working on papers (sigh). A graduate student's work is never done.  :Tongue:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> I was just joking. Others were hinting that they didn't imagine you as blond, and there's the saying about a certain type of woman having blonde roots if not the overall stereotypical hair-color, and red hair usually is not involved in that silly talk, so I mixed things up a little, and said your roots were red.


Ah! I see now. Well, stereotypical blonde that I am the joke went right past me.  :FRlol:

----------


## RJbibliophil

I ignore the "blondes" who make ridiculous jokes.

----------


## Jay

Present!  :Tongue:

----------


## AimusSage

Now don't go taking all the credit for it, not all your jokes are ridiculous.  :Tongue:

----------


## Jay

Ridiculous and silly then?  :Tongue:

----------


## AimusSage

Yes, and sometimes they're funny too, but not to often  :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## Jay

See?  :Goof:

----------


## AimusSage

I never said blondes couldn't be funny  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Some pictures from my nursing school graduation last Saturday, thus proving that, yes, I smile on occasion . . .  :Biggrin: 
In a very democratic decision, my school gave us the option of wearing a typical cap and gown for graduation; we chose the more semi-formal appearance.

Oh-so-formal and posing . . .


Receiving instructions . . .




On stage with my advisor . . .

----------


## Weeping Willow

nice pics man... Congrads for your graduation...

----------


## Logos

Great pics mono  :Smile:  and Congratulations!

----------


## Stanislaw

Congratulations sir! And good luck for the future!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Very handsome pics Mono. Congrats on the graduation and all the best in your future career.  :Smile:

----------


## Psycheinaboat

Mono, you seem so kind. I think you will do very well in the medical field.

----------


## Virgil

Yes, congratulations mono. A very noble profession you've chosen, and yes the photos are very nice.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## RJbibliophil

You look splendid Mono! May God bless you as you start your career!

----------


## AimusSage

Great photos Mono, congratulations  :Smile:

----------


## mono

Thank you, everyone. I definitely feel relieved at completing nursing school, and already earning a job at a local intensive care unit (ICU). Now, I only must find things to keep myself pre-occupied with until beginning the job; Schopenhauer called one of the few evils of the world 'boredom' for a reason.  :Eek:

----------


## Asa Adams

this looks really fun, i should post a couple of pics.  :Biggrin: 

http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j2...t=100_0877.jpg

I am the one on the left. My two best friends with me at a Formal Dinner, several hours after,  :FRlol: 

http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j2...t=100_1502.jpg

And another one with a good friend. Recieving Our College diplomas!

----------


## Pensive

mono, these very nice photos! Nursing is indeed a very nice and notable profession. I wish you very success in your profession!

Asa-Adams, Interesting photos.

----------


## Virgil

> this looks really fun, i should post a couple of pics. 
> 
> http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j2...t=100_0877.jpg
> 
> I am the one on the left. My two best friends with me at a Formal Dinner, several hours after, 
> 
> http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j2...t=100_1502.jpg
> 
> And another one with a good friend. Recieving Our College diplomas!


Nice photos Asa. I pictured you as an older ugly man.  :FRlol:  I guess because of your avatar. It's good to see you are a handsome young fellow. Why is it you always have pretty girls on your arm?  :Wink:

----------


## Themis

> this looks really fun, i should post a couple of pics. 
> 
> http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j2...t=100_0877.jpg
> 
> I am the one on the left. My two best friends with me at a Formal Dinner, several hours after, 
> 
> http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j2...t=100_1502.jpg
> 
> And another one with a good friend. Recieving Our College diplomas!


Awww. Cu--ahem. Nice. Very nice.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Nice photos Asa. I pictured you as an older ugly man.


Here we have Virgil projecting... :Wink: ...




> Why is it you always have pretty girls on your arm?


...and here we see the prelude to the request for advice  :Tongue: .

----------


## Virgil

> Here we have Virgil projecting......
> 
> ...and here we see the prelude to the request for advice .


  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  That is sooooo funny Robin.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Nice photo's Asa.  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> That is sooooo funny Robin.


Heehee, glad to hear you weren't offended, Virg.

----------


## Asa Adams

thank you all. Being the sensitive listener type always gets the gals...as friends unfortunatly, lol  :FRlol:  

Themis, I tried to see your pic, but it was removed....  :Brow: 

and another one...by myself!

http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j2...t=100_1501.jpg

----------


## Woland

Wow, this a preety good looking forum.  :Cool:

----------


## NEDJ293

ok then here is me jejeje

----------


## Asa Adams

A very beautiful pic nedj293

----------


## NEDJ293

thanks here i am again

----------


## RJbibliophil

Wow Asa. I thought that was you on your Avy. You look great Ned!

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Great pics, Ned. Welcome to the forums.  :Smile:

----------


## Themis

Edited: ...

----------


## NEDJ293

Thanks...hope we can get to know each other better

----------


## Virgil

Yes, Nedj. Nice photos. Puerto Rico looks beautiful.

----------


## grace86

Nice pictures Asa and Nedj. Suppose I should stop dragging my feet...but I can't decide which one to post.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hmm...both?

----------


## NEDJ293

yeah grace86 just post them all jajaja

----------


## Asa Adams

> Wow Asa. I thought that was you on your Avy. You look great Ned!


hahaha, nope. Just one of the best writers of all times

----------


## Asa Adams

yes grace, i cannot wait to see you.

Hey themis, i still havent seen you lol, you keep editing before i can respond... you are making me obsessive  :FRlol:

----------


## grace86

hehe you guys are so sweet. I will post hopefully this weekend. busy girl you know. oh, and I look fourteen, but I guarantee I am twenty.

----------


## Themis

> Hey themis, i still havent seen you lol, you keep editing before i can respond... you are making me obsessive


I promise to leave you enough time to respond this time.  :Wink:

----------


## RJbibliophil

How cute Themis!

Whatever happened to your beautiful avys?

----------


## ShoutGrace

> How cute Themis!
> 
> Whatever happened to your beautiful avys?


I second the first and I second the second also.  :Biggrin:  


Is that the same photograph that you had as your avatar the other day?

----------


## Themis

> I second the first and I second the second also.  
> 
> 
> Is that the same photograph that you had as your avatar the other day?


No, it's another one. 

 :Biggrin:  Thanks a lot for the compliments.

Edit: Because I ALWAYS read the first few words of a sentences and stop there without noticing ...

@RJ: I wanted to try another look - So far I haven't found one.

----------


## Asa Adams

Aha! Finally, a face to the name! Pretty pic Themis!  :Biggrin:

----------


## RJbibliophil

BTW, is that the same pic you had before, because your face does look quite familar.

----------


## Themis

> BTW, is that the same pic you had before, because your face does look quite familar.


No. Just the same grin.  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

Lovely Photo, Themis!

----------


## Ryduce

Very nice Themis!!!  :Brow:

----------


## Virgil

Very nice Themis. All you need now is battle armor and we would confuse you with the goddess Athena.  :Wink:

----------


## Themis

> Very nice Themis. All you need now is battle armor and we would confuse you with the goddess Athena.



That's right.  :Tongue:  As long as I don't speak, people may be able to think I am the goddess of wisdom.

----------


## TEND

Here's the first, me all decked out in my Ottawa Sens gear, watching the game. 


And numero deuce, kickin it with my cousin after a hard night of partying. 


Enjoy!

Sorry, once again someone who doesn't know how to make these suckers any smaller...

----------


## Shannanigan

Said it before and I'll say it again...Lit Geeks are sooooo attractive....

...sorry, can't get over it.

Here's a side of me that I just rediscovered on my boyfriend's comp...good times, good times...

...and a second pic for good measure; me and "the boyfriend" at prom 2 years ago (I like taking and showing pictures for some odd reason...forgive me)

----------


## Shakira

Well guys this is me.

----------


## Virgil

Nice photos TEND, Shanna, and Shakira.

----------


## ShoutGrace

:Banana:  So many people have been posting lately!!  :Banana: 






Who's next?  :Nod:

----------


## caesar

Me, me, me.........

----------


## Pendragon

Everyone looks great! And makes me feel so old!!! Augggghhhh!!  :FRlol:

----------


## caesar

We like you the way you are, Pen. You have a very pleasant face.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Said it before and I'll say it again...Lit Geeks are sooooo attractive....
> 
> ...sorry, can't get over it.
> 
> Here's a side of me that I just rediscovered on my boyfriend's comp...good times, good times...
> 
> ...and a second pic for good measure; me and "the boyfriend" at prom 2 years ago (I like taking and showing pictures for some odd reason...forgive me)


The devil, and the angel?

----------


## Pensive

Great Photos!

----------


## Themis

> Everyone looks great! And makes me feel so old!!! Augggghhhh!!


I agree with the bat-swingig monkey ... uh, caesar. 

And I like the way you look old  :Biggrin:  because on the photo in your profile, you look just like a commissar or detective. And that's cool.  :Wink:  (If it means anything to you, I think you look a lot like _Commissaire Maigret_ )

@Shakira: You look really nice!

@Tend: Uhm ... cute, real cute 
-

Did I mention already that every male around here seems to be either cute or ... cute?  :Wink:

----------


## TEND

Thanks everyone! Themis, just wondering what would the difference between cute and ...cute be?

----------


## Themis

We~ll. Some people are cute and some are ... cute. The " ..." is a very important part of "the other cute". And some day, I'm sure I'll be able to present you an astonishingly ridiculous and yet quite logic explanation. Just wait.  :Wink:

----------


## TEND

Very interesting...I'm waiting  :Wink:  .

----------


## kathycf

Very nice pictures, everyone!

----------


## Asa Adams

> We~ll. Some people are cute and some are ... cute. The " ..." is a very important part of "the other cute". And some day, I'm sure I'll be able to present you an astonishingly ridiculous and yet quite logic explanation. Just wait.


Ha ha  :Goof:  hmmmmmm

----------


## Shakira

> @Shakira: You look really nice!


  :Biggrin:  Thanks Themis.

----------


## SleepyWitch

yep, Pen looks trustworthy and like a big teddybear (of course i'm only saying this because he is the one and only member of my fanclub  :FRlol:  ooops, i meant I'm _not_ only saying this....)  :Smile: 
nah, seriously, you look cool in that suite, like a professor or something... are you a professor?
i never realized you're a bloke in his prime.. i thought you were younger from your posts... which proves you are young in spirit and that's what counts anyway....

ok let's all hug each other to get it over with  :Smile: 

on a different matter: can i post a pic of my toy dog Fuffel? or is it off-topic?

----------


## Themis

> on a different matter: can i post a pic of my toy dog Fuffel? or is it off-topic?


I hope it's not because I need to see this. Something called _Fuffel_ ? Is that pronounced in German?

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I hope it's not because I need to see this. Something called _Fuffel_ ? Is that pronounced in German?


yep it's pronounced in German.
he's my 25 y/o _toy dog_ (or _cuddly dog_, to confuse Virgil again  :Smile:  )
he's read all the books I've read, so he's virtually a member of LitNet  :Smile: ´

I'll take his pic one of these days if it's not off-topic... hehe, I'd better take a pic of the two of us, that way it's not hijacking the thread  :Smile:

----------


## Shakira

Hey SleepyWitch we'd like to see Fuffel. Post the pic soon.

----------


## SleepyWitch

ok  :Smile:  I'll take one over the weekend and post it next week  :Smile:

----------


## Shannanigan

> The devil, and the angel?


lol, hadn't quite thought of it that way...perhaps instead of "for good measure" I should have said "to balance the first picture out"?...note: the "devil" pic is more recent than the "angel" one, lol.




> Did I mention already that every male around here seems to be either cute or ... cute?


Aha! I am not the only one, I no longer am forced to stand alone in my stupified awe of the cute guys here! Mwahahahahahaha!!!

----------


## Asa Adams

And we cannot forget the beautiful women!  :Nod:

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Okay All,
Since there are no extant pictures of me that do not include horses, sequins or skiis, here is a picture of me and my horse, Alexander the Great, at the show last weekend.Show Pic

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Hyacinth, so nice to see what you look like. You look lovely in your riding costume...and Alexander is a truly beautiful horse. Since you say you only have three types of pictures, I elect that the next one we see of you be in sequins (why sequins?) :Smile: .

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Thank you Laura. . . . the sequins are due to the fact that I hate to have pictures taken, so it's only at public events like competitions that they get taken - I'm busy competing, and so have no control  :Smile:  I am a ballroom dance competitor and instructor, so there are some pictures of me with students at competitions floating around somewhere - hence the sequins.

----------


## Logos

Nice collected trot Hyacinth Girl  :Smile:  what breed is Alexander? thoroughbred? hanoverian perchance?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Thanks Logos!! You should see the canter . . . he he he! He is a thoroughbred, but was never raced. He also gets mistaken for a Hanoverian a lot because of his size/build, and I'm definitely not one to complain about that.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

You've got him in great shape, he's really using his neck! he does look warmblood-ish about his neck/chest/withers but his cannons look a little too fine for one, that's why I asked and yes my weakness is hanoverians  :Biggrin:

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

well now, Logos, you'll have to post a pic of your "significant other" (I assume you have one, since you are on such familiar terms with sporthorsedom)  :Smile:  Thank you again for the lovely compliments on Alex's pic - can you believe he's 17? (I'm a leeetle older than that!)

----------


## Logos

Nope I don't have any horses right now but I've got hundreds of pics.. will see what I can find  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Great photo, Hyacinth! And indeed, an amazing horse. I like it a lot!

----------


## TEND

Very lovely horse. I must say in all the years of farming and rodeo's, I've never seen a horse like that  :FRlol:  . Very lovely photo.

----------


## SleepyWitch

i don't know the first thing about horses (only did horseback riding once and that was in the Mongolian steppe on a horse half the size of Alexander), but he definitely looks beautiful...
what's his character like? in the pic he looks like young and playful/full of energy but willing to be controlled by you.... he has thoughtful eyes for a horse  :FRlol:  

hehe, as i said i don't know anything about horses

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

> Great photo, Hyacinth! And indeed, an amazing horse. I like it a lot!





> Very lovely horse. I must say in all the years of farming and rodeo's, I've never seen a horse like that . Very lovely photo.


Thank you both for the kind words. . . as you may have guessed, I'm rather proud of the old man. Of course, I promised PL that I would try to find a picture of me that does not include any individual more appealing than myself and involves sequins instead, but I haven't been able to get one scanned in yet.  :Brow:  




> what's his character like? in the pic he looks like young and playful/full of energy but willing to be controlled by you.... he has thoughtful eyes for a horse


You're close, Sleepy Witch. He is very playful and full of energy, but also very gentle and willing. He is also one of the most intelligent horses I've ridden. He is not, however, young. Alex is 17 years, which is about the equivalent of a 50 year old person, so he's in his prime right now, but he IS often mistaken for a youngster.

----------


## SleepyWitch

wow, I can figure out horses  :Smile:  maybe i can try people now?  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

Yes, a very nice photo Haycinth.

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Thank you Virgil. As I promised PL, I will try to get one in which I am not obscured by a riding habit, but awash in sequins scanned in this weekend.  :Smile:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> As I promised PL, I will try to get one in which I am not obscured by a riding habit, but awash in sequins scanned in this weekend.


Looking forward to a blindingly brilliant sequined shot.  :Smile:

----------


## Shakira

Hi guys. I just wanted to share the following pics of me & my 2 younger brothers - one is of when we were really young & the other is the latest one.

----------


## Madhuri

Hey Shakira, then and now pictures are very different. You look annoyed in "SmilePlease," being pestered by your brothers I guess.

----------


## RJbibliophil

Wow, lot's of pictures. Hyacinth, I can't open your pic.  :Frown:

----------


## Idril

> Hi guys. I just wanted to share the following pics of me & my 2 younger brothers - one is of when we were really young & the other is the latest one.


You don't look very happy in that first picture, Shakira, there must be a story behind that pouty face.  :Wink:  

I love seeing childhood pictures, people should post a few more.  :Nod:

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

So...good pics. Way to keep this thread going everybody

----------


## Shakira

> You don't look very happy in that first picture, Shakira, there must be a story behind that pouty face.


Well. . . yes there is a story behind that "happy" face of mine.  :Biggrin:  I had just returned from a B'Day party & wanted to wear the party hat for the pic & my dad didnt allow me to. So I frowned when he took the pic.  :Biggrin:  This pic is quite a favorite among my family & friends.

I am posting 2 more pics of my brother. Just see the difference between them  :FRlol:  Both the pics are of the same person  :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

Shakira, your brother was an adorable little kid, and he looks quite grownup and distinguished now.

----------


## Shea

We've finally got a digital camera...sort of. It's a cheap little key chain thing that looses battery power quickly. It's pics aren't all that clear (obviously), but here's me and my harp. 

This was the only way Leo could figure out how to link the pic to my message. If someone would explain an easier way, I could show you our lovebirds, Ozzie and Hariett.

----------


## Shea

oh! we didn't realize that that attached image thing would come up! It wasn't there when we previewed the post. That other shot is Leo when he was a sprout. Isn't he cute!

----------


## Shea

well, I tried to take some pics of the chirpers, but there's no flash on this thing and the light is bad in this room at night. I'll try again in the morn.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Great pictures from both Shakira and Shea. 

I'd love to see a pic of your lovebirds Shea, being a bird person myself. In fact, I posted a pic of my little conure here on a thread about pets.

----------


## Shea

How cute! I love conures too. I'd fallen in love with one at a pet store once that was very playful. The girl who worked there always toted him around on her shoulder. She said that once when he wanted her attention, he grabbed onto a lock of her hair and just started swinging! Sadly, I couldn't afford him at the time.

----------


## Logos

> This was the only way Leo could figure out how to link the pic to my message. If someone would explain an easier way, I could show you our lovebirds, Ozzie and Hariett.


If you upload your pics to have them `hosted' at say http://photobucket.com/ you can copy them to show right in your post, otherwise if they are just on your computer hard drive you can only post links like you have done.

----------


## Shea

Okay, here are the kids. I'd have taken them out of the cage but I have to get ready for work now, and their wings aren't clipped. It would take too long to put them back.

The other shot is a project that I can finally get back to finishing now that my study is over.  :Banana:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Oh, what sweet little birds. They're darling, shea. Is that a cross stitch project? It looks great. I used to do a lot of that, but I've taken up knitting lately instead.

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

Very nice pics Shea!

----------


## WhimsySA

Hi everyone!!!!!! Great pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Nod:

----------


## kathycf

Here is a thread about how to post images in the forum without attaching them if anyone is interested....

How to post images

----------


## Shea

> Is that a cross stitch project? It looks great. I used to do a lot of that, but I've taken up knitting lately instead.


Thanks and yeah, it's a Teresa Wentzler design. Those are some of the toughest I've ever done, but when you finish them, they are well worth the effort! Technically, I haven't finished any yet (I've started three), but my mom has, and it's beautiful!

I tried knitting, but when my grannie taught me crochet, I prefered it. I've been working on a baby afghan for a friend during study breaks. I like crochet, but I won't find myself doing it for hours like cross-stitch or lit forum reading!

Hey Pet, I'd love to see some of your projects!

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> I tried knitting, but when my grannie taught me crochet, I prefered it. I've been working on a baby afghan for a friend during study breaks. I like crochet, but I won't find myself doing it for hours like cross-stitch or lit forum reading!


I've been hooked on knitting ever since I figured out it's something I can do while reading at the same time. As a grad student I do a lot of reading, and it's nice to be able to make something tangible at the same time. :FRlol:  
Good luck with your afghan project.  :Smile: 



> Hey Pet, I'd love to see some of your projects!


I don't have any of my embroidery conveniently photographed (and much of it's back in Chicago right now), but I realized I had a couple pics of myself wearing some recent knit projects. The first is a wool sweater I did this winter (and people can see the unvarnished me after a day of studying in this one  :Wink: ), and the second is a shirt I just finished using a really cool stretchy ribbon yarn. I've made some blankets too, but I don't have pics of those either.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Wow. Lovely!!

And the sweaters are nice, too!

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Thanks Robin.  :Smile:

----------


## thevintagepiper

I have some then and now photos...


This is me and some friends (twins) when we lived in Florida....14 years ago. I am in the middle. 

 

This is us (in March) when I visited. Again, I am in the middle. 



Sometime I'll find a current one of just me...my hair's different now.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Those are absolutely adorable Vintage! You all were darling babies and now look like very elegant young ladies.  :Smile:

----------


## TEND

> Wow. Lovely!!
> 
> And the sweaters are nice, too!


My thoughts exactly....
Vintage also, very nice photos!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Awwww...how old are you now, piper? (do you prefer vintage or piper?)

----------


## Virgil

I can't go back and compliment each individually, but let it suffice for me to say, great photos all.

----------


## thevintagepiper

Thanks! I will be 15 in 3 weeks.  :Nod:

----------


## kathycf

Those pics are very nice, vintagepiper and Petrach's Love. PL, your sweaters look very nice. My sister can knit and crochet well too, but the only thing I seem to be able to knit is scarves...

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

> Those pics are very nice, vintagepiper and Petrach's Love. PL, your sweaters look very nice. My sister can knit and crochet well too, but the only thing I seem to be able to knit is scarves...


 - I can barely do a potholder!  :FRlol:  

I agree with Kathy. . .very nice pictures ladies. What a lovely and talented group!

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> Those pics are very nice, vintagepiper and Petrach's Love. PL, your sweaters look very nice.





> I agree with Kathy. . .very nice pictures ladies. What a lovely and talented group!


Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Shea

Pet your sweaters are great! Even crochet, I have a difficult time with anything but afghans though a did manage a cute baby layette (it took FOREVER). You have great talent! The only thing I can do while crocheting or stitching is watching a movie I've already seen before. I've practically memorized all the lines from TLotR trilogy!

You ladies look very nice Piper! What's that old song?... "Oh, you must have been a beautiful baby...."

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> Pet your sweaters are great!


Thanks.  :Smile: 



> The only thing I can do while crocheting or stitching is watching a movie I've already seen before. I've practically memorized all the lines from TLotR trilogy!


Yeah, I stitch to tv/movies as well. It's nice to have something to do with your hands while watching. LOTR would give you lots of stitching time I would imagine.  :Smile:

----------


## thevintagepiper

This is what I look like now.

(I'm on the right, obviously)
 

And today, on the right again. 
 

You can't really tell, but the bottom half of my hair is dyed black  :Wink:  My natural color is brown.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Wow, very fetching.  :Thumbs Up:   :Biggrin:   :Brow:

----------


## Idril

I can't help but notice you still haven't posted a pic, Robin... :Wink:

----------


## rabid reader

That pic was 1 1/2 years ago since then I have grown about three inches taller and eh... have a very manly gottee and ah.... have very large mucles from days and days of laughing at people who go to the gym.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> I can't help but notice you still haven't posted a pic, Robin...


Most observant.



Still no.

----------


## thevintagepiper

> Wow, very fetching.


Thank you  :Cool:

----------


## RJbibliophil

Shea and Piper, you are so pretty! And PL again  :Tongue:  

Shea, I prefer crocheting over knitting as well. I am not overly skilled in either, but my sister can do all sorts of handiwork, and well. I may post some pics later in the summer when I finish my projects...

----------


## thevintagepiper

I love knitting but haven't picked up crocheting yet.....I really want my younger sister to teach me tatting though.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Piper--The most recent pictures you posted both look great. You have a lovely smile. 




> And PL again


Thanks Piglet.  :Smile: 



> Shea, I prefer crocheting over knitting as well. I am not overly skilled in either, but my sister can do all sorts of handiwork, and well. I may post some pics later in the summer when I finish my projects...


Oh, I'd love to see your projects, Piglet, and what Piper is up to as well (I've always wanted to learn to tat too :Smile: ). I had no idea we had so many knitters/crocheters/embroiderers etc. on this forum. Maybe the ladies of the forum should start up a virtual stitching circle thread showcasing our own photoalbum dedicated to showing off our handiwork.  :Wink:

----------


## RJbibliophil

trade patterns, tips, how tos as well?

My sister knows how to tat. She can do hairpin lace too, (my birthday present to her...)

----------


## grace86

Okay...moment of truth...can I post my picture...I got it to photobucket. If the link works okay you will see me and my boyfriend (well now he is my fiance) at my 2004 senior prom...whoopie!!!

*PICTURE WENT BUH BYE!!! SORRY GUYS!!!*

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Lovely, Grace. You look beautiful, and the two of you make a handsome couple. I love the way he's coordinated his shirt with your dress too.

----------


## grace86

Thank you Petrarch. I was going to post a more recent one...but I don't have one lol. Yes, everyone was a little surprised he wore pink...since you know it's not a guys color and all!! But he surprised me with the tux.

But I do still look like a fourteen year old even though I am twenty. I will post a more recent one when I get over my internet paranoia.

----------


## miss tenderness

this is me, a child lost in dreams!

sorry, the image is too small... I had to resize it to 100 .You can resize it so u can get a better looking...sorry again!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Awww...

You all look MAHVELOUS, dahlings...

----------


## kathycf

Grace you look lovely and tenderness, that pic is adorable. 
Sometime I will feel brave and submit one of me...

----------


## Idril

> Sometime I will feel brave and submit one of me...


There's nothing to be brave about, it's not a contest, just a genuine desire to be able to picture those people we've come to know. Have you seen one picture on here that's made you think, "Wow! That person is really ugly, that's so disappointing, and I thought they were so cool."?  :Wink:   :FRlol:  If I thought people were going to look at my picture and pick it apart, I would never post one but I think it's just an honest wish to put a face to a name, it doesn't matter whether you're a goddess or not.  :Wink: 

Of course, if you're a kid, that's a little different, I would never let my kids post their pictures on the net but I think for us 'old foggies', it's alright.  :FRlol:

----------


## grace86

Hehe, I look like a kid though don't I?

Post one Kathy...I wanta see you!!

----------


## thevintagepiper

You look gorgeous, Grace!!! I haven't been on here long but that's just how I pictured you in my mind. 




> Piper--The most recent pictures you posted both look great. You have a lovely smile.


 Thanks  :Smile: 




> Maybe the ladies of the forum should start up a virtual stitching circle thread showcasing our own photoalbum dedicated to showing off our handiwork.


That's a fantastic idea! Most of what I have made recently is in a container on a ship crossing the ocean at the moment though....moving.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> That's a fantastic idea! Most of what I have made recently is in a container on a ship crossing the ocean at the moment though....moving.


Maybe I'll start a thread up in general chat when I've a spare moment. Where are you moving to that involves an ocean voyage?!

----------


## grace86

Did you really picture me that way Piper? Hmm, I wonder how many others thought that. But then maybe I am a bit of an open book  :FRlol:  haha..that was a joke  :Biggrin:  Thank you for the lovely comments.





> I can't help but notice you still haven't posted a pic, Robin...


Guess I am not the only one who noticed that. I think you have some explaining to do Robin...green suits don't cut it very well. I am usually very good at bothering people to do something...shall the threats start now?!  :Biggrin: 


(By the way Piper, in case I forget - Happy Birthday!!)

----------


## RobinHood3000

By all means, start threatening. Exercises in futility are marvelous for your abs and biceps.  :Tongue:

----------


## grace86

Hmm...you carry a bow, I think if I start threatening you it will be the arms that get a work out...shooting all those arrows at me.

But on a more serious note, I think you should post a picture...come on, if I can post a picture, anyone can do it.

----------


## thevintagepiper

> Maybe I'll start a thread up in general chat when I've a spare moment. Where are you moving to that involves an ocean voyage?!



Dubai, in the UAE. Our working date at the moment is August 6th, and my dad is already there.

----------


## kathycf

> There's nothing to be brave about, it's not a contest, just a genuine desire to be able to picture those people we've come to know. Have you seen one picture on here that's made you think, "Wow! That person is really ugly, that's so disappointing, and I thought they were so cool."?


Well, I see your point Idril, but there is something _very_ intimidating about it for me. I hate and are ashamed of my appearance (yes, I am weird) and to post a pic like I would like to do requires quite a bit of bravery on my part.

----------


## AimusSage

> Well, I see your point Idril, but there is something _very_ intimidating about it for me. I hate and are ashamed of my appearance (yes, I am weird) and to post a pic like I would like to do requires quite a bit of bravery on my part.


Look at it from the bright side, if you hate your appearance, it's a fact all of us here will like it a lot better then you.  :Smile: 

Unless, are you by any chance a turnip? Is that why you are so afraid to post a picture. I promise I won't eat you.  :Tongue:

----------


## Idril

> Look at it from the bright side, if you hate your appearance, it's a fact all of us here will like it a lot better then you.


That is a very good point, Aimus! I know it can be intimidating to let people see pictures of you, that's the allure of the internet for a lot of people, that sense of anonymity it gives you and I certainly don't mean to encourage you to do anything you aren't comfortable but I do want you to know that when you are brave enough to post a picture, it will be recieved well.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> Dubai, in the UAE. Our working date at the moment is August 6th, and my dad is already there.


Wow, that sounds like a big change--quite an adventure. Have you been there before? Do you have family there?

----------


## thevintagepiper

I have been there once, when I was four....I don't remember anything except a BBQ in the desert, but that doesn't matter since it is changing _very_ rapidly. 
It's growing and developing so fast; it's crazy! They are building man-made islands, an underwater hotel, and the tallest building in the world. They already have a 7-star hotel and an indoor ski hill for when you want to get out of the 120 F degree weather. 

My dad got a job there and I already have a few acquaintances living in Dubai. He was laid off here and it beginning with a very nice company. 
I am looking forward to it a great deal, but there is much that I will miss here in Michigan, USA.

----------


## Virgil

> I have been there once, when I was four....I don't remember anything except a BBQ in the desert, but that doesn't matter since it is changing _very_ rapidly. 
> It's growing and developing so fast; it's crazy! They are building man-made islands, an underwater hotel, and the tallest building in the world. They already have a 7-star hotel and an indoor ski hill for when you want to get out of the 120 F degree weather. 
> 
> My dad got a job there and I already have a few acquaintances living in Dubai. He was laid off here and it beginning with a very nice company. 
> I am looking forward to it a great deal, but there is much that I will miss here in Michigan, USA.


Good luck Vintage. I hope everything goes well and I hope you will have internet access so you can stay with all of us.

----------


## kathycf

> That is a very good point, Aimus! I know it can be intimidating to let people see pictures of you, that's the allure of the internet for a lot of people, that sense of anonymity it gives you and I certainly don't mean to encourage you to do anything you aren't comfortable but I do want you to know that when you are brave enough to post a picture, it will be recieved well.


Ok, I think I will post sometime in the coming week, thanks for the support.




> Look at it from the bright side, if you hate your appearance, it's a fact all of us here will like it a lot better then you.


ditto about the support.  :Nod:  




> Unless, are you by any chance a turnip?


Oh no, you found me out!!!  :Brow:   :Wink:   :Brow:

----------


## thevintagepiper

> Good luck Vintage. I hope everything goes well and I hope you will have internet access so you can stay with all of us.


Thank you Virgil. I will definitely have internet access. (otherwise I doubt I could survive  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## RJbibliophil

I hope you will enjoy your new home Piper. Are you flying? _(or are you tucked away on a ship in the atlantic with internet access?)_ And when Piper?

----------


## thevintagepiper

Yes, Piglet, we are flying. Actually, my dad is an airline pilot. (He won't be flying us, though I have been in a small jet with him before.) 
We are planning to leave August 6th but it is not a set date yet.

----------


## subterranean

Is this recent picture?





> this is me, a child lost in dreams!
> 
> sorry, the image is too small... I had to resize it to 100 .You can resize it so u can get a better looking...sorry again!

----------


## RJbibliophil

Will your dad be flying in UAE?

----------


## thevintagepiper

Yes, he will be. It's kinda been his dream job for awhile  :Smile:

----------


## Pendragon

My sweet Aunt Fanny! You kids are looking very good, and very _young_, making me feel quite ancient by comparison!

----------


## Themis

> My sweet Aunt Fanny! You kids are looking very good, and very _young_, making me feel quite ancient by comparison!


Young? Hm, you were saying, Pen ... ?  :Biggrin: 


(The hopefully attached picture shows myself in 1985.)

----------


## Madhuri

you look so adorable in that picture......

----------


## SleepyWitch

can i add a zipped pic?
here's a new pic of SleepyWitch. I'm the one on the right with the striped shirt and rucksack. grrr. it's not working.. ok i'll be the one with the rucksack as soon as i figure out how to make the pic small enough

how can i make pics smaller without spoiling the quality? none of my programmes will let me do it... at least there' no self-explanatory panel where it says change your pics' size here...

the pic of my Fuffel is still in progress  :FRlol:

----------


## Idril

> Young? Hm, you were saying, Pen ... ? 
> 
> 
> (The hopefully attached picture shows myself in 1985.)


Now that really does make me feel old, I was graduating from high school in 1985.

----------


## Shea

I love your little feet Themis!

Here is my rafting trip last week. We visited my parents in North Carolina and went rafting down the Nantahala River.

This is me 

This is my husband, Leo 

I don't know how long these shots will stay at these links.

We drove there, and I finished that baby blanket during the trip. The battery for that camera is dead, so when I get a new one, I post a shot of it.

----------


## Themis

> I love your little feet Themis!
> 
> Here is my rafting trip last week. We visited my parents in North Carolina and went rafting down the Nantahala River.


Thanks a lot. There are much bigger now, though.  :Biggrin: 


You look beautiful in that picture, Shea.

----------


## Shea

> You look beautiful in that picture, Shea.


  :FRlol:  Thanks! I guess people look better when their having fun! You know what's funny, I put on plenty of sunblock that day, but didn't think about my hair being parted down the middle. My scalp got sunburned and now it's peeling so it looks like I have dandruff!  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> Young? Hm, you were saying, Pen ... ? 
> 
> 
> (The hopefully attached picture shows myself in 1985.)


Wow. I graduated college in 1985 and started my job. Nice pic Themis. Be grateful your parents didn't take picutres of you in your birthday suite.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> I don't know how long these shots will stay at these links.
> 
> We drove there, and I finished that baby blanket during the trip. The battery for that camera is dead, so when I get a new one, I post a shot of it.


Looks like it was a lot of fun, Shea.

----------


## Themis

> Wow. I graduated college in 1985 and started my job. Nice pic Themis. Be grateful your parents didn't take picutres of you in your birthday suite.


Oh they did.  :Wink:  But those remain secret.

@Shea: Oh, ouch! I don't even want to imagine that...

----------


## TEND

> Young? Hm, you were saying, Pen ... ? 
> 
> 
> (The hopefully attached picture shows myself in 1985.)


Hmm, Themis, I can't decide whether that picture is cute or ... cute.  :FRlol:  
Still haven't picked up the difference  :Tongue:  .

----------


## AimusSage

I just don't understand this obsession about babies. I mean, how are they cute? They're all wrinkly and completely disproportioned, cry a lot and aren't housebroken, they smell, need lots of attention and want to grab everything they see. 

I like people a lot better when they are about 20 or so years older.  :Smile:  Especially the female of the species. The transformation from wrinkly baby to beautiful woman can be astonishing. I never understood why pretty girls feel the need to show baby pictures of themselves, they are all infinitely cuter now then they were 20 years ago, but somehow they want us to associate them with wrinkly, crying babies that smell. How does that help anything????

It must be genetics.  :Goof:

----------


## Themis

> Hmm, Themis, I can't decide whether that picture is cute or ... cute.  
> Still haven't picked up the difference  .


 :Biggrin:  That's because you can't use the " ... cute" term on a girl, that's reserved for guys.  :Tongue:  

@AimusSage: I only posted that picture because Pendragon was talking about how "young" everybody looked. Try younger than that!  :Wink:  Besides, I was a very cute baby.  :Biggrin:  A little small, maybe but not wrinkled.

----------


## AimusSage

Alright if you say you weren't wrinkly you weren't wrinkly. I take it you admit to all the other acts of babyness?  :Tongue:

----------


## Themis

> Alright if you say you weren't wrinkly you weren't wrinkly. I take it you admit to all the other acts of babyness?


Proudly.  :Tongue:  Since I've grown rather fond of a few of them over the years. Uh, except for the disproportion. And I *am* housebroken. :Wink:

----------


## TEND

> And I *am* housebroken.


So we'd hope  :Tongue:  .

----------


## thevintagepiper

> That's because you can't use the " ... cute" term on a girl, that's reserved for guys.


I hear guys speaking of girls as "cute" all the time.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Is Themis still smelly?




> I hear guys speaking of girls as "cute" all the time.


Yes, but sans ellipsis.

----------


## Themis

> Is Themis still smelly?


Only when it's been hot all day and no shower is in sight. 

Next time, I'll make sure to tick off everything that has been said. You are all so fussy.  :Wink:

----------


## Rachy

Urm...Yeah... Bit of an update in case you guys have forgotten me  :Frown:

----------


## TEND

Ahh, Rachy. Very lovely photos indeed.

----------


## kilted exile

On the subject of the "cute"/"... cute" debate. I think cuteness is definetely more of a term to describe women. Any guy happy to be referred to as cute imho has a screw loose somewhere ( I prefer to think of myself as ruggedly handsome  :Wink:  )

Whereas girls should strive for cuteness (as opposed to hotness, which is something different all together) anyway enough rambling heres a photo

----------


## Idril

I think the word "cute" can be used for either guys or girls, I think of it as someone who is physically attractive in a non-threatening way as in someone you see as attractive but not necessarily someone you would want to shag.  :Wink:  Much like the word 'adorable'.

Kilted Exile, you are so cute drinking your bottle.  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

All photos are so good, litnet has so many good-looking members!

~Oh Rachy, we have not forgotten you. Welcome back to the forum!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Rachy -- so very cute!

----------


## Madhuri

You are showing a medal in one of your pics. It seems you won a prize.

----------


## Rachy

> You are showing a medal in one of your pics. It seems you won a prize.



I came third in a treasure hunt at work! Hehe! xxx

----------


## AimusSage

And all that was left of the treasure was a medal? Those colleages of yours must be very greedy.

Wait a minute, it's not made of aztec gold is it?

----------


## thevintagepiper

> I think the word "cute" can be used for either guys or girls, I think of it as someone who is physically attractive in a non-threatening way as in someone you see as attractive but not necessarily someone you would want to shag.  Much like the word 'adorable'.



Like a "pretty boy," is how I think of it. Cute can apply to guys but I wouldn't say it to them, and I would be attracted to that kind of guy. I think. I've often been wrong on that subject.

----------


## kathycf

Again, nice pics.




> c
> how can i make pics smaller without spoiling the quality? none of my programmes will let me do it... at least there' no self-explanatory panel where it says change your pics' size here...


Try Irfanview a free image editor. It has a resize and resample option under the image tab. You can choose predetermined sizes (common ones like 800x600) or enter whatever size you desire.

----------


## Rachy

> And all that was left of the treasure was a medal? Those colleages of yours must be very greedy.
> 
> Wait a minute, it's not made of aztec gold is it?



Hmm...Mayb it is? No the guys who came first got £50! But it was the managers who won so it was obviously a fix! Gosh!! Hehe xxx

----------


## AimusSage

Greedy managers, that makes sense.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

> Now that really does make me feel old, I was graduating from high school in 1985.


Does it now? I graduated in1979!  :FRlol:

----------


## Rachy

I thought you would want to meet Macaroon which is a result of mine and my mate Tom's trip to Ikea!!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Izzy born to be a teenage mutant ninja?

----------


## miss tenderness

lovely Rachy :Smile:

----------


## RJbibliophil

lovely pics, all round.

On the cuteness topic, I agree that it is cute generally means adorable. Although I am not included here, I often hear teenage girls referring to this or that boy as being "cute", although I doubt they would say that to their faces.

----------


## Koa

Hey...so many new faces! (and many new nicks for the absent me!)
I'm especially glad to see Petrarch's Love, it took a while to find her pic but I was curious  :Smile: 
Hey, all this makes me feel like to post a pic as well! :o Maybe later...

----------


## Koa

So there we go...

Koa in Kiev

This next one is weird, I took it one day when my hair was looking cool (it's now shorter than in the previous pic) so not to get it wasted I took a self-pic which I kinda like since I think it looks dark but I also have a stupid look on it cos I was trying to train myself at keeping my eyes open in pics...

darkpic

----------


## Pensive

These are wonderful, Koa!

----------


## kathycf

These are a couple of sort of random "jigsaw pieces" of me. I had posted them before somwhere else as just sort of a little image editor fun.

I said a bit ago that I would post a pic, so these will do until I find one of my whole face. Clicking on the thumbnail will open a new window with the full size image, that is if you care to see a full size image.  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

> Does it now? I graduated in1979!


Wow! You _are_ old!  :Wink:   :FRlol: 

Koa, I like the shorter hair, it looks very good on you and Kathy, very nice eyes.  :Nod:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Great pics, Koa. You're looking good.  :Smile:  Sorry my pic was so buried. It was nice of you to look for it.

----------


## Virgil

Nice photos Koa and Kathy.

Kathy, I can almost piece together what you look like.  :Wink:

----------


## miss tenderness

Kathy is that a riddle???lovely eyes an lip and waiting for the rest  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Just a picture of myself, and my best mate Jarl whilst Interrailing this summer, (it's blue because we were in a tent.)

----------


## RobinHood3000

Very surreal -- ever hear that song _Blue_?  :Tongue:  Pretty (and laid-back -- I'm never going to forget that hammock picture) as usual, Chava?

----------


## thevintagepiper

I just moved to Dubai, three days after my last solo and band piping competition. I placed first in Grade III (first photo)....

The second is when we'd just landed in the Emirates....

The third is what everything looks like here. Huge, tall, fancy, and modern.

----------


## cruciverbalist

Congrats, vintage! And the pictures look great!!
How do you like Dubai?

----------


## Virgil

Great pictures Vintage. Glad to know you're doing well.

----------


## thevintagepiper

> Congrats, vintage! And the pictures look great!!
> How do you like Dubai?


Thanks!! I really like it here. It will probably gvet harder with missing people and such, but I haven't really had time to think. Everything is new and interesting and likeable so far!

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Glad you've made it there safe Vintage. Great pic of you at the piping competition, and it's interesting to see the Dubai skyline. I had no idea it was so super modern looking. Good luck in your new home.  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Piper! You're so youthful!!

----------


## Koa

Hey vintage one, nice pics! I think I've missed your arrival on this lively forum, so may I ask about this Dubai thing? Have you moved there or something? From where? Just curious, as by the way I am known for being quite a traveller myself... A friend of mine was in Dubai but just for one day, so I know that it's all so big and modern there but still it's a very peculiar sight!

----------


## thevintagepiper

> Hey vintage one, nice pics! I think I've missed your arrival on this lively forum, so may I ask about this Dubai thing? Have you moved there or something? From where? Just curious, as by the way I am known for being quite a traveller myself... A friend of mine was in Dubai but just for one day, so I know that it's all so big and modern there but still it's a very peculiar sight!


Thank you all!! 

Yes, I just moved from the Detroit area to Dubai. We've always traveled a lot, as my dad is a pilot; and he has wanted to work in the AP for some time. I've been to quite a few Arab countries but this is so much different from everything else!

----------


## Logos

Lucky you piper to have traveled so much, would love to hear what it is like to live there! I've seen so much in the news recently regarding The Palm, Deira development. The culture there seems to embrace so many others, it's obviously a very rich country and open to so many different nationalities that you see the influences of them all.

----------


## miss tenderness

Piper, you are so pretty  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

I changed my picture to a more recent one, I can only stand to look at a picture of me for so long and then it has to go.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Rachy

Me and my Rose..

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

This thread just never stops being really really awesome.

----------


## Koa

I put online some pics from my stay in Kiev and from the trip I took in Ukraine, if you are courious how Ukraine looks like here they are:
http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k149/elikoa/Kiev/

http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k149/elikoa/Voyage/

----------


## TEND

Wow, thank you for sharing Koa. My homeland is beautiful! I must visit someday.

----------


## Idril

Those are great, Koa! I'm quite fascinated with that area even though I have no familial ties to it. It all comes from reading such a large amount of Russian lit.  :Wink:  The architecture is just breathtaking.

What is that structure in the 25th picture of second photo album, the Voyage one? It looks like an old fortress or something.

----------


## TEND

My favorite was that huuuuge seaside staircase in Odessa. That looks absolutely amazing, and all the architecture, theres simply nothing like it over here, we focus too little on aesthetics. Once again, thank you for sharing, you are so lucky.

----------


## miss tenderness

fascinating pics Koa,I loved them.

----------


## Schokokeks

Yup, Kiev does look great !  :Biggrin: 
Hope you're enjoying yourself there, Koa !  :Nod: 
The buildings look all so oriental to me, I'd love to visit the city again one day.

----------


## Koa

> What is that structure in the 25th picture of second photo album, the Voyage one? It looks like an old fortress or something.


Eh...I forgot to give some explanation, yes it's a Turkish fortress of the middle ages located in a small town not too far from Odessa.




> Yup, Kiev does look great ! 
> Hope you're enjoying yourself there, Koa ! 
> The buildings look all so oriental to me, I'd love to visit the city again one day.


I actually came home exactly 4 weeks ago  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  But yes I enjoyed it. I think what I like of those places is that they do look exotic to me...

----------


## AimusSage

Yay, even more architecture to look at!  :Biggrin:  Ukraine has pretty buildings.

----------


## Pensive

These are fabulous pictures, Koa.

----------


## Logos

Great images Koa, what a beautiful city!

----------


## kathycf

Wow, those pictures look great, Koa. Nice job.

----------


## Madhuri

The pictures are very well taken, Ukraine seems to be a beautiful place.

----------


## subterranean

> I put online some pics from my stay in Kiev and from the trip I took in Ukraine, if you are courious how Ukraine looks like here they are:
> http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k149/elikoa/Kiev/
> 
> http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k149/elikoa/Voyage/


Lookin' good, matey!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Virgil

> I put online some pics from my stay in Kiev and from the trip I took in Ukraine, if you are courious how Ukraine looks like here they are:
> http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k149/elikoa/Kiev/
> 
> http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k149/elikoa/Voyage/


Thanks Koa. I enjoyed the photos of the churches best. Very nice.

----------


## aeroport

Those are very impressive, Koa. I never had the vaguest idea of what the Ukraine actually looked like.

----------


## aeroport

Uhh..... here's me, I guess. 

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...6/b238291d.jpg
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...6/a2589819.jpg

----------


## Idril

Nice pics, Jamesian...may I ask, what is your avatar? It appears to be a head wound??

----------


## aeroport

Quite right. I believe it was on the evening of my final offical piano lesson a few months ago, as I was making my way to the restroom, that I smacked my head - with some force, it should be acknowledged - into this malicious pipe that was hanging from the ceiling (it is a very old building, so there are strange things like that scattered about). It is difficult to see, the photo not being the best, but in the bottom half of it, in the very center, there is a line, almost black, and horribly lengthy, following the part in my hair. That is the longer section of the cut's "L"-shape, which goes off to the left upon reaching the middle of my head. Fun stuff.

----------


## Pensive

Nice photos, Jamesian!

----------


## Virgil

Nice phots James. You seem to be a handsome young man. Sorry to hear about banging your head. That has to be one of the most imaginative avatars yet. :Wink:

----------


## miss tenderness

yes,what a creative avatar you got james and I like your hair :Smile: does that wound has a deep effect on u?I've never heard of someone who takes photoes for wounds!actully they are bad memories an need to be buried not photographed :Biggrin: I like how a person can be different than the common!!

----------


## aeroport

> yes,what a creative avatar you got james and I like your hairdoes that wound has a deep effect on u?I've never heard of someone who takes photoes for wounds!actully they are bad memories an need to be buried not photographedI like how a person can be different than the common!!


No, the wound was actually not a very big deal, surprisingly enough. It didn't bleed a great deal (it just never stopped for, like, two days!) My friend discovered that my hair was all bloody that night and began "doctoring me up", so to speak, and took a photo while he was about it. The picture is just what was immediately available when I was looking for a pic for my facebook (I do not much like being photographed), so I stuck it up here.

----------


## kathycf

Nice pics, Jamesian. I read that scalp wounds tend to bleed quite a bit even when the injury itself may not be that bad. Lots of blood vessels to keep one's hair healthy....  :Wink: 

So you are a pianist?

----------


## aeroport

> So you are a pianist?


After my last recital - late June, I think it was - I slowed down a bit with it. I had been playing four and a half years or so, and realized I would not be able in college (having given up on the piano major - I cannot compete with those Asians!) to practice four hours a day like I had been. So now I just practice when some excess free time presents itself and I am not reading something or goofing off here.

----------


## Nightwalk

Nice to see images of the posters here.

Rachy is quite the babe and grace86 is lovely.  :Smile:

----------


## grace86

Nice pictures Koa and Jamesian. Very nice looking guy Jamesian, but don't go about hitting your head anymore okay!

Thank you for the comment Nightwalk.

----------


## Koa

I'm glad you all like the pics. I just love to take pictures, because I try to remember the whole atmosphere and feelings of the moment when I took them  :Smile:  Sometimes they can be boring for others, I know, but I also want to show the things I saw, even if other people can't feel them the same way I do because they weren't there. Same for when I look at other people's pics, they barely satisfy my curiosity because I cannot share the feeling of having actually been there...

----------


## Logos

Oh! I was wondering what was up with your new avatar! ouch!




> Quite right. I believe it was on the evening of my final offical piano lesson a few months ago, as I was making my way to the restroom, that I smacked my head - with some force, it should be acknowledged - into this malicious pipe that was hanging from the ceiling (it is a very old building, so there are strange things like that scattered about). It is difficult to see, the photo not being the best, but in the bottom half of it, in the very center, there is a line, almost black, and horribly lengthy, following the part in my hair. That is the longer section of the cut's "L"-shape, which goes off to the left upon reaching the middle of my head. Fun stuff.

----------


## Pensive

> I'm glad you all like the pics. I just love to take pictures, because I try to remember the whole atmosphere and feelings of the moment when I took them  Sometimes they can be boring for others, I know, but I also want to show the things I saw, even if other people can't feel them the same way I do because they weren't there. Same for when I look at other people's pics, they barely satisfy my curiosity because I cannot share the feeling of having actually been there...


I am quite a photographer myself. (At least I think so  :Tongue: ) My father has got a very old professional camera (bought in early 1980's) but I love to take photos from it. Though most of the photos I take are like; in some head is missing, and in others, scenery is taken from the wrong angle but I am really proud of all these.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> My father has got a very old professional camera (bought in early 1980's) but I love to take photos from it.


1980's is not very OLD!!! Hey I resemble that remark. Actually good cameras can last forever.

----------


## thevintagepiper

> Uhh..... here's me, I guess. 
> 
> http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...6/b238291d.jpg
> http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...6/a2589819.jpg


Very nice! Is your head all healed up now?

----------


## Idril

> I've never heard of someone who takes photoes for wounds!actully they are bad memories an need to be buried not photographed


My parents always took pictures of us when we were wounded.  :Rolleyes:  They have a great picture of my brother with a broken nose and me after I fell face first into a tree, my sister must not have had any horrible accidents when she was little because I don't remember any 'wounded' pictures of her.

And Koa, those pictures really are stunning. They aren't the least bit boring.

----------


## Koa

Thanks Idril  :Smile: 

Well one of my friends in Kiev had an accident and she did take pics of her wound, which was on her head too - she actually wanted me to do it, but I didn't want to look closely at that... :Sick:

----------


## TEND

Well, while we're sharing our gruesome photos, here is a picture of my hand a few days after a particularly rough sparring match where I was not wearing proper wraps. 



It was actually quite a bit worse the first day or two but you get the idea.

----------


## Virgil

I didn't know you really box, Tend. Cool.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## TEND

Yes, yes, it is a great passion of mine. My great uncle was a world class fighter waaay back in the 1920's and 30's and actually coached the Canadian Olympic team for a period, as well as refereeing one of Joe Louis' matches. It really is a wonderful sport and I am a professional hopeful, I've been training for that and should be turning within the next few months (You don't have to tell me about the odd contrast between hobbies, I am fully aware  :FRlol:  ).

----------


## Virgil

Wow! Good luck to you Tend.

----------


## aeroport

> Very nice! Is your head all healed up now?


Thank you, and likewise.
Yes. I cannot actually find the scar, though I am sure there must be one - it was hideous!

----------


## subterranean

> Uhh..... here's me, I guess. 
> 
> http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...6/b238291d.jpg
> http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...6/a2589819.jpg


Nice pics, James  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## aeroport

> Thank you, and likewise.


The same applies. :Smile:

----------


## subterranean

Completly sorry about the head, though.

----------


## aeroport

> Completly sorry about the head, though.


Happens - if decidedly rarely. (sorry, I hate using consecutive adverbs, but it's 1 a.m. here and I am really too tired to think much)

----------


## subterranean

> The most recent of the recent:
> 
> 
> 
> A tout a l'heure!


mono, I missed this one

Completely a very fine close up  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## mono

> mono, I missed this one
> 
> Completely a very fine close up


Bah! Thanks anyway, sub.  :Blush: 
Usually, I do not even like pictures of myself, and, in this one, I look angry, though I felt the very opposite.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SleepyWitch

I've finally managed to take some new pics, including some of my toy dog Fuffel. He's a golden retriever!

----------


## Pensive

> I've finally managed to take some new pics, including some of my toy dog Fuffel. He's a golden retriever!


Hehe, nice and fluffy dog.  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

nice and fluffy? is that all? he's the sweetest dog in the world!!! and if you don't agree I will bite you  :FRlol:  hehe, just joking  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Awww, that's just _darling_...

----------


## SleepyWitch

that's better  :Smile:  thanks Robin

----------


## Virgil

Fuffel does look cute and a little like Sasha. :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

> I've finally managed to take some new pics, including some of my toy dog Fuffel. He's a golden retriever!


I have a toy dog too. His name is Thom!  :Biggrin: 

I'll post his picture later. See which one is cuter, Thom or Fuffel..

**and the competition begins**

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Fuffel does look cute and a little like Sasha.


hehe, thanks  :Smile:  I knew he was a golden retriever... I'm glad our dog expert agrees  :Smile: 




> See which one is cuter, Thom or Fuffel..


can there be any doubt? :Wink:  
well, I'm sure Thom is cute too, but of course, no dog compares to my Fuffel

----------


## miss tenderness

pretty sleepy :Smile: nice pics..

----------


## SleepyWitch

so, Sub, when are you going to post the pic of Thom?
you're not a sleepy witch so when you say "later" you don't get a 3 months' extension  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

> so, Sub, when are you going to post the pic of Thom?



Ouch....I forgot about this! Please excuse me, I'm ol'.

Thom's picture will surely be here tomorrow!  :Tongue:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Ouch....I forgot about this! Please excuse me, I'm ol'.
> 
> Thom's picture will surely be here tomorrow!


hehe, just teasing you  :Smile:  take your time  :Smile:  I took about three months to post Fuffel's pic, so feel free to define "soon" by SleepyWitch standards  :Smile:

----------


## subterranean

OK.. here is cute little Thom  :Biggrin: 

He likes to hide in the drawer  :Biggrin:  


Now, don't tell me he is not a cute lad  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

He's cute, Sub. Do you cuddle with him in bed?  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

> He's cute, Sub. Do you cuddle with him in bed?


Awww, how do you know that, Virg?  :Biggrin: 

But when I want the bed for myself, I kick him out  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

oh,  :Smile:  he's really cute Sub  :Smile: 
my Fuffel just sits next to my pillow. he's so old and tattered I don't wanna cuddle with him because I'd squash him to death in my sleep. poor Fuffel

----------


## RobinHood3000

Haha, aww...Thom looks like a Darling  :Wink:  little bear out of a _Peter Pan_ adaptation!

----------


## Monica

This is a photo my brother took of me a few days ago. I was cutting onion to little pieces for dinner and I had my swimming goggles on because I always cry like mad when there's an onion in the neighbourhood.

----------


## Virgil

Very nice photo Monica. I never thought of putting goggles on to cut an onion.

----------


## Idril

> OK.. here is cute little Thom 
> Now, don't tell me he is not a cute lad


He looks like a much loved bear, Sub! I have a little doll my mom made for me when I was little. She made a big version for my older sister and a little one for me and while I don't sleep with her, I do have her promimently displayed in my room. My sister lost track of hers a long time ago so I guess that shows who loved Mom the most.  :Wink:   :Tongue:  




> Very nice photo Monica. I never thought of putting goggles on to cut an onion.


It's a great idea though...does it work, Monica? Or do you still tear up and then end up fogging up the goggles?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Dive, dive, dive!

----------


## Weeping Willow

hihi.. man i must take one picture of mine i have Dreadlocks now! did them two weeks ago!...

----------


## Idril

> hihi.. man i must take one picture of mine i have Dreadlocks now! did them two weeks ago!...


How long did that take? There's no way to get them out again, is there, you have to cut them out, right?

----------


## Weeping Willow

well... they took 3 hours for two girls working on them...
and hmm nop i fear not.. it's a one way walk mate!
but i love them so as long as i don't get louse on my trip to central\south america they would be just fine!

----------


## subterranean

> He looks like a much loved bear, Sub!



Mommy, Thom is a dog  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Weeping Willow

i did the did! here are my Dreadlocks if anyone care...

----------


## kathycf

Cool pic, Willow. You look a little like Adam Duritz from Counting Crows.  :Smile:

----------


## Weeping Willow

thanks i guess  :Biggrin: ....

----------


## Idril

> Cool pic, Willow. You look a little like Adam Duritz from Counting Crows.





> thanks i guess ....


Oh heavens! Don't insult the poor boy!  :Tongue:  The hair may be similar but thankfully, Willow does not pull it into a pony tail on the top of his head.  :Rolleyes:  No one should be saddled with the likeness of Adam Duritz, Willow, I think you look much better.

And Sub, if you need to believe that Thom is a puppy, you go right ahead.  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

> And Sub, if you need to believe that Thom is a puppy, you go right ahead.



I raised him. I can't be wrong in this one  :Biggrin: ..

----------


## subterranean

The coolest hair so far! 





> i did the did! here are my Dreadlocks if anyone care...

----------


## Idril

> I raised him. I can't be wrong in this one ..


Have you ever actually _seen_ a dog?  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

> Have you ever actually _seen_ a dog?


OUCH!!!
 :FRlol: 

Does bear have tail????

----------


## Virgil

> i did the did! here are my Dreadlocks if anyone care...


Willow, now your head looks like a Weeping Willow.  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:

----------


## kathycf

> Oh heavens! Don't insult the poor boy!  The hair may be similar but thankfully, Willow does not pull it into a pony tail on the top of his head.  No one should be saddled with the likeness of Adam Duritz, Willow, I think you look much better.
> 
> And Sub, if you need to believe that Thom is a puppy, you go right ahead.


Well *I* don't think Adam Duritz is bad at all, although Willow has _much_ nicer eyes. So nyeh.  :Tongue:

----------


## Idril

> Does bear have tail????


Yes, actually they do have small tails. Do bears have small _rounded_ ears?  :Wink:  




> Well *I* don't think Adam Duritz is bad at all, So nyeh.


Really? He really kind of freaks me out, I seriously think it's that silly pony tail. My good friend is really freaked out by Scott Weiland so every now and then I would sneak in a picture of him in random threads to psych her out and she would counter with Adam Duritz pics. We had to quite after awhile because I don't think the rest of the board really appreciated our little war of pictures...can't imagine why?  :Rolleyes:   :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## Riesa

Willow! You look incredible! And I entirely agree with Idril about Adam Duritz, I loved the Counting Crows until I saw them in concert and Adam Duritz was sitting on the edge of the stage cross-legged, I swear he had a lollipop and a big ruffly sailor hat on, (it must have been the light) the band as a whole is good, but I just can't take them seriously anymore after that goofish display. Nothing at all like our Willowkins.  :Wink:

----------


## kathycf

A sailor hat? That would be a little disconcerting.  :FRlol:  

I guess I am out of the loop not having seen recent pictures of Duritz. I am thinking of his hair in the "Mr Jones" days...don't remember a weird looking ponytail but I could be wrong.

At any rate, I meant my comment as a compliment, and yes Willow really does have very nice eyes.  :Smile:

----------


## Riesa

I should be more clear, he really didn't have a sailor hat and a lollipop, it was just the way he was acting that made me feel that way, all cutesy and simpering. And Willow does have beautiful eyes, that's a fact. (Oh, I just know he's going to be blushing furiously when he reads this)

----------


## Idril

> I loved the Counting Crows until I saw them in concert and Adam Duritz was sitting on the edge of the stage cross-legged, I swear he had a lollipop and a big ruffly sailor hat on, (it must have been the light) the band as a whole is good, but I just can't take them seriously anymore after that goofish display.


That's what happened to my friend and Scott Wieland, she was fine until she saw Stone Temple Pilots in concert and she's never been the same again.  :FRlol:  Luckily, I have never seen them in concert so I still really like them, although I do admit Scott is a little odd.

It's not just the pony tail, Kathy, he just makes some really unfortunate hair style choices, here's a few:

Sideshow Bob?
pig tails?!
 lollipop  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  
?

So, Willow, never do any of those things with your hair.  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

> Yes, actually they do have small tails. Do bears have small _rounded_ ears?






Ok...I give up! It's a bear...It's a bear!!!


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Idril

> Ok...I give up! It's a bear...It's a bear!!!


There now, don't you feel better?  :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## Riesa

> That's what happened to my friend and Scott Wieland, she was fine until she saw Stone Temple Pilots in concert and she's never been the same again.  Luckily, I have never seen them in concert so I still really like them, although I do admit Scott is a little odd.
> 
> It's not just the pony tail, Kathy, he just makes some really unfortunate hair style choices, here's a few:
> 
> Sideshow Bob?
> pig tails?!
>  lollipop    
> ?
> 
> So, Willow, never do any of those things with your hair.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Oh, my stomach hurts from laughing! It was a lollipop, I knew it! I've been reluctant to go to concerts since then, sometimes, I don't want to believe what I see!

----------


## Weeping Willow

> So, Willow, never do any of those things with your hair.


I swear i won't 
The most my dreads will get are beads

----------


## Monica

> It's a great idea though...does it work, Monica? Or do you still tear up and then end up fogging up the goggles?



Yes, swimming goggles really help when you chop onion. Just like they are waterproof, they are also scent-proof, I guess. The only disadvantage is that you look weird  :Smile:  but then who can see you when you're in the kitchen preparing dinner?

----------


## Idril

> I swear i won't 
> The most my dreads will get are beads


Beads are good, that I can deal with...you're allowed beads.  :Tongue:   :Wink:   :FRlol:

----------


## kathycf

> That's what happened to my friend and Scott Wieland, she was fine until she saw Stone Temple Pilots in concert and she's never been the same again.  Luckily, I have never seen them in concert so I still really like them, although I do admit Scott is a little odd.
> 
> It's not just the pony tail, Kathy, he just makes some really unfortunate hair style choices, here's a few:
> 
> Sideshow Bob?
> pig tails?!
>  lollipop    
> ?
> 
> So, Willow, never do any of those things with your hair.


Oh my! Seeing those I must profer my apologies to Willow at once! You are so non Duritzey looking! The last one is my "favorite" it combines the look of the lollipop and the Sideshow Bob. Excellent!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Idril

> Oh my! Seeing those I must profer my apologies to Willow at once! You are so non Duritzey looking! The last one is my "favorite" it combines the look of the lollipop and the Sideshow Bob. Excellent!


I'm glad you understand now.  :FRlol:  I'll go so far as to admit Adam Duritz isn't bad looking and I like his dreads when he leaves them alone but apparently he is incapable of doing that.  :Rolleyes:  I was quite pleased when I found the lollipop one, I thought that was quite the coincidence.  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

O c'mon....leave the poor guy alone...At least he sings  :FRlol: !

----------


## Idril

> O c'mon....leave the poor guy alone...At least he sings !


And he sings quite well, _Anna Begins_ is one of my all-time favorite songs but the man is opening himself up to ridicule when he goes out in public with his hair like that...and sucking on a lollipop.  :Tongue:   :Wink:  I'll leave him alone now though, I promise.

----------


## subterranean

> And he sings quite well, _Anna Begins_ is one of my all-time favorite songs but the man is opening himself up to ridicule when he goes out in public with his hair like that...and sucking on a lollipop.   I'll leave him alone now though, I promise.


As a mom, you have to set a good example for us  :Biggrin: 


Mr. Jones remains my all time fav!

----------


## kathycf

yep, good song.  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

> As a mom, you have to set a good example for us


Well, I'm nothing if not a good example...a good example of what is the real mystery.  :Wink:

----------


## higley

don't dread the dreads, man x)

----------


## Virgil

Higley is back! Nice to see you after some time.

My Orioles had another patheitic season. I think this is 9 losing seasons in a row. Your Indians didn't do too well either.

----------


## TEND

Don't feel too bad Virg, my Red Sox really went downhill after our long errorless streak. I just don't wanna wait another 86 years  :Biggrin:  .

----------


## Virgil

> Don't feel too bad Virg, my Red Sox really went downhill after our long errorless streak. I just don't wanna wait another 86 years  .


 :FRlol:  I work with a Red Sox fan who is around 70 years old. He had to wait a whole lot longer than you did for that one world series.

----------


## higley

Hey Virge, what's up cat  :Wink: 

I know I know, many an agonizing game have I watched. My heart rises and falls with each pitch! The Indians turn me depressingly poetic.

And it was so promising at the beginning of the season, too  :Frown:  At least the Buckeyes are doing okay!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Yes, but what of the Blackeyes?  :Wink:

----------


## grace86

I like your dreads Willow! I think they are pretty awesome!

----------


## higley

Blackeyes? x) what does that mean?

----------


## subterranean

I captured a rainbow last week  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Very nice Sub.

----------


## higley

oh hah, I'm dumb. I get it now, Hood. When you've had a black eye for the past eight or nine months, you kind of forget it's there ;)

very pretty rainbow! Oh gosh, I saw double rainbows a month ago, right next to each other. One was tremendously vibrant, the brightest I'd ever seen. It was gorgeous :)

----------


## thevintagepiper

That's exquisite, Sub.

I miss rainbows  :Bawling:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Vintage! New avatar!

Who?

----------


## caesar

> Vintage! New avatar!
> 
> Who?


Can't you tell; it's the famous cross-dresser who was exposed in Egypt recently. :Wink:

----------


## grace86

I like your rainbow Sub, I was lucky enough to catch one on the way to a concert last week. I am glad you got pictures.

----------


## subterranean

Thanks, Virg + Hig + Vint + Grace  :Biggrin: .

----------


## higley

The last picture I submitted...about forty-some pages ago... (;P) war nicht sehr gut.. It was next to the window and really bright; all you saw were eyes and a mouth. Soo, here's an updated shot, where you can actually tell what I look like x)

----------


## subterranean

Darn cute! 

Very cute close up picture  :Smile: .

----------


## RobinHood3000

I must agree with the underground one,
Visiting higley looks like it could be great fun

Pretty she is, and photogenic, no doubt
It looks like foundation wipes that shiner right out!  :Biggrin:

----------


## malwethien

Im having mixed feelings about posting a picture....I looked at the pix everyone posted and I gotta say I'm tempted to post mine...but then there's that nagging paranoia........

----------


## RobinHood3000

Malwethien, I must say, I completely agree
There's nothing like fear to keep to myself, me.

I, too, have yet to post here a pic,
For the thought of a stalker makes my stomach grow sick.

----------


## higley

RobinHood3000, your rhyming's a hoot,
So very clever and funny to boot.

Unfortunately for me, so it may be,
I can't rhyme at all.

:P I was paranoid too, at first, but I changed my mind. I would never, ever give out my full name or any particulars about where I live. Ohio's about as specific as I'll get x)

----------


## malwethien

..a stalker, a maniac whatever may be...
I'm more terrified that someone might recognize me!

I'll mull it over...think it through
visit the boards regularly, and see what I'll do!

 :Biggrin: 

(sorry for that corny rhyming scheme...just keeping with the trend  :Biggrin: )

----------


## RobinHood3000

No, no, malwethien, your rhyme is impressive,
Stick around and you'll see ones like Virgil and Pensive

I do apologize if my posting confuses
Or if my Bard's pen does your hearing abuses

But I promised, on a whim, that 'til a friend here returned,
That in poetry I'd speak to express how I've yearned.

----------


## Dry_Snail

Rhyme Rhyme Rhyme
Though it wont get you a dime
When the words pine
for another of their kind
you let them flow in no time
They cant express, but Mime
So Rhyme Rhyme Rhyme

----------


## malwethien

Rhyming as punishment,
I do declare
It does have a bit
of a romantic flair

This friend of yours,
for whom you wait
Is truly cruel
To seal your fate

Will she return,
your fair Maid
Or in thin air,
will she just fade...?

----------


## Madhuri

Has anyone taken pictures from an airplane or from any moving object. I tried, but was not able to click any, coz my camera could not focus. I have a still camera. Does anyone know?

----------


## subterranean

I have two shots taken from plane



This one taken when the plane was about to land





This one taken on the air

----------


## mir

hey this looks sort of fun!  :Smile:  i don't know if i'm doing this right, but here, two pictures: severly photoshopped one of me - 
freaky sara.jpg

and i guess there won't be a second one, because it's too big.  :Bawling:  but it was a really pretty picture of the Himalayas from the top of Mount Baker.

----------


## Nightwalk

Hello mir, you're cute. The pixie-like features are quite charming.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> hey this looks sort of fun!  i don't know if i'm doing this right, but here, two pictures: severly photoshopped one of me - 
> freaky sara.jpg
> 
> and i guess there won't be a second one, because it's too big.  but it was a really pretty picture of the Himalayas from the top of Mount Baker.


Is that you mir? Why did I picture you as older? I thought you were in your thirties.  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

I thought mir was a young *lad*.

----------


## mir

ooh . . . OUCH . . .  :Tongue:  no! i'm fourteen! (actually, fifteen in 20 days!). and definitely female.  :Smile:  

that's an old picture . . . but i look about the same now. except thinner, with short hair. and, uh, not green features.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> ooh . . . OUCH . . .  no! i'm fourteen! (actually, fifteen in 20 days!). and definitely female.  
> 
> that's an old picture . . . but i look about the same now. except thinner, with short hair. and, uh, not green features.


 :Eek2:  You're fifteen! Why did I think you were much older? Is it because you know latin I wonder? I thought you even said you had children.  :FRlol:  Boy was I off.

Well, it's nice to see you are such a smart and intelligent young lady beyond your years.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aye, I'm impressed. And rather flabbergasted at how pretty you are -- you look mature for your age. I'm a little freaked out.  :Tongue:

----------


## mir

aww . . . thanks guys.  :Smile:  it almost makes up for the "young lad".  :Biggrin: 

actually i managed to find an un-insanely-photoshopped picture on my computer (i take pretty much NO pictures) so here, if anyone wants to see what i really look like.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

A pretty young lady.

----------


## Madhuri

This one is more clear, Mir. You are very pretty  :Nod: 

I dont know why in the earlier picture, it appeared as if you are wearing green coloured lipstick  :Tongue:  I hope you dont mind me saying so.  :Biggrin: 

You appear a confident girl.  :Smile:

----------


## miss tenderness

you'r very pretty Mir :Smile: I like your smile..

----------


## SleepyWitch

neeeeheeeeheee, I've got a pic of Scher  :Smile:  there was a poster of her at the univ library  :Smile:  looky here:



this slogan was in the poster, too, but for some reason they split them up on the net.

there was an exhibition of Scher in 2005. tuttut, there she goes _exhibiting_ herself to complete strangers, but is she going to post her pic in here?  :Wink:  NOOO  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Pendragon

> The last picture I submitted...about forty-some pages ago... (;P) war nicht sehr gut.. It was next to the window and really bright; all you saw were eyes and a mouth. Soo, here's an updated shot, where you can actually tell what I look like x)


Very cute pic. I see my doll wasn't _that_ far off after all! Hair color always gets me. A fine pretty lass!  :Smile:

----------


## Pendragon

> aww . . . thanks guys.  it almost makes up for the "young lad". 
> 
> actually i managed to find an un-insanely-photoshopped picture on my computer (i take pretty much NO pictures) so here, if anyone wants to see what i really look like.


I see I missfired on your doll, Mir! But the picture shows a much more grown up looking young lady than I had pictured. Reminds me of my sister. I have a picture of her with me and my brother. She is six years older than myself as we have a deceased bother between our ages. She was fourteen when the picture was taken, so I was eight and my brother four. She looks as if she could be our young mother.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> neeeeheeeeheee, I've got a pic of Scher  there was a poster of her at the univ library  looky here:
> 
> 
> 
> this slogan was in the poster, too, but for some reason they split them up on the net.
> 
> there was an exhibition of Scher in 2005. tuttut, there she goes _exhibiting_ herself to complete strangers, but is she going to post her pic in here?  NOOO


A spy cam in my boudoir?!?!?!!!??

----------


## SleepyWitch

scandal! teacher poses seductively in her free time! children's moral development endangered... ..hang on, it's the other way round (cf. teenage pregnancy etc)  :FRlol:

----------


## grace86

Mir, you are very pretty. You and my little sister are about the same age.

----------


## subterranean

I got a recent picture taken in the Thai King's summer palace. I was inside this small house in which the ceiling is very low that people need to bow down in the lower part. They only use the upper part of the house. And I had to take off my shoes too to enter the house.





And I also got an interesting picture, which is actually the another larger version of the picture in my sig. It's a very old Buddha's statue covered with an old tree.

----------


## Madhuri

You have a very lively smile, Sub.  :Nod:

----------


## kathycf

Sub and Mir, you guys look so nice! I have an old picture of my aunt when she was a young girl and mir, you look a lot like her. Though I must say I did like the one with the green lips too.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

subby, that pic is SO good!  :Nod: 
it looks like famous people's pics for magazines! i mean it's really good!

----------


## Nightshade

> subby, that pic is SO good! 
> it looks like famous people's pics for magazines! i mean it's really good!


I second that  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Lovley piccy

----------


## Pensive

Cool photos, guys!

----------


## TEND

New picture  :Biggrin:  This one was taken today:


That's me on the left (I don't know why I wore a silly shirt today) and the handsome fella on the right is country musician Paul Brandt.

----------


## Virgil

Nice photos TEND and Sub.

----------


## Idril

You look like a good country boy, TEND, in your John Deere hat...and a silly shirt.  :Wink: 

And Sub, you are such a doll...a very stunning woman.

----------


## miss tenderness

nice photo,tend and Sub..
tend ur shirt needs sun and beach!it looks awesome..

----------


## TEND

:FRlol:  Thanks Miss T. No sign of any beach weather for the next few months here, snowing as I speak in fact. Not my regular attire, well, everything else except that shirt, I didn't have any other collared shirts around, and I was kinda in a hurry this morning so it was either that or t-shirt's and I hate wearing t-shirts (besides as an under shirt) out of the house. 
Ahh Idril, thank ya, I worked at a John Deere dealership and am proud to say I was partially raised in an awesome town of about 2000 people so I'm proud to be called a country boy and am actually quite offended when called a city boy (Although I've shown a guy or two after receiving that remark). 
Aaaand I haven't forgot Virgil, thank you too!

----------


## Idril

> Ahh Idril, thank ya, I worked at a John Deere dealership and am proud to say I was partially raised in an awesome town of about 2000 people so I'm proud to be called a country boy ...


Hey, I grew up in a town of 1600 people so you've got me beat.  :Wink:  It was great growing up in a small town though, I wouldn't change that for the world.

----------


## TEND

Oh, absolutely, the phrase "it takes a village to raise a child" means so much more out there. You grow up knowing almost everybody and those you don't know, you know of. As weird as it sounds there was always something to do out there in the middle of nowhere, whereas back in the city there really isn't all that much to do, it's the freedom of being able to go anywhere, and do anything you can think of. I definitely feel sorry for my friends who grew up in the city, because they simply don't have childhood memories, while I have memories of just day to day activities. Growing up in a small town made me who I am, and frankly I'm always happy to leave the city and head out into the country, the way people are, my cousin's house is about a minute and a half drive from the outskirts of town and I'll get more waves on the way there than I will in the whole year in the city, it's unreal, locked doors are unheard of, people don't even take their keys out of their cars. I don't know, just sort of rambling on here but, I just love where I'm from and where I am just can never stack up to that.

----------


## miss tenderness

You know,one of my real wishes is to live in small community. I find the atmospher and the ties better there,but I need one big mall in there. I live in one of the largest cities in the world,it's fine with me but I wish to live the experience of the samll communities.

Tend, you should always be in hurry when u wanna pick ur shirts,this one gives an image of a happy person wed these bright colors. So,ur friend is the musician ,what was ur role in the party?dancer?? :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

Ha, I've got all of you beat! I live in a place with about 750 inhabitants.  :Tongue:  

Beat that!  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:  

Most are old and dying too, I'm not though, I'm just sleeping.  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Nothin' runs like a Deere.  :Biggrin:

----------


## TEND

> Tend, you should always be in hurry when u wanna pick ur shirts,this one gives an image of a happy person wed these bright colors. So,ur friend is the musician ,what was ur role in the party?dancer??


Haha, My role duties included listening and hanging around.

----------


## miss tenderness

:Thumbs Up: 
The best role that one could do in parties :Cool:

----------


## Madhuri

India has huge population....I cant imagine any place that will have as few as only a few hundred people living........

----------


## kathycf

Nice pic TEND, you have a great smile. 

I grew up on a farm in the country myself and although where I live now is not that big of a place it is just not the same. I miss my woods and fields! We used to have wild pheasants roaming around the front yard and foxes and deer in the woods. The raccoons were not so great though. They are cute animals, but were much too interested in killing our chickens.

----------


## Koa

Wow...I'm a city girl and even if my city is not that big, every time I find myself in a remote tiny village for more than a few hours, I feel claustrophobic... It's a question of habits I think..

----------


## higley

suburbs :(

Cool pic, TEND!

----------


## Virgil

> Wow...I'm a city girl and even if my city is not that big, every time I find myself in a remote tiny village for more than a few hours, I feel claustrophobic... It's a question of habits I think..


Interesting. Most people from the country consider the city claustrophobic. But I know what you mean Koa. It must work the same both ways.

----------


## Idril

I need to be in a place where I can have a bit of both. I miss the convenience of the city if I'm away from it for too long but I feel most at home and at peace in the prairie so I live in the perfect place, a small city with most of the modern conveniences and I'm never more than 10 minutes from the middle of nowhere.

----------


## Madhuri

I wanted to post some pics of rangolis that I made on Diwali, but the file size was too big, it didnt get attached. I tried saving the file in all different formats, but it jus' didnt work  :Bawling:

----------


## Pensive

> I wanted to post some pics of rangolis that I made on Diwali, but the file size was too big, it didnt get attached. I tried saving the file in all different formats, but it jus' didnt work


Oh, I don't know how but once my brother shortened the photos with the help of a software probably... *reckoning her brains*

----------


## Madhuri

Yes I know of this method too (Crop the picture), but I was hoping if I could find out a format that takes less space, adn I didn;t have to make the picture smaller.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

Maddie try kathys photobucket Idea!!
 :Biggrin:  :Nod:

----------


## Madhuri

Not a bad idea. Thanks, Night!!

Hey, howz your EID?? What did you do??  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Rangoli, I made on Diwali (last saturday).

I had to crop this for about more than 50% and the quality was selected as low, only then was it possible to reduce the size.

----------


## Rachy

one of me and my boyf....and one of just me...hehe xx

----------


## miss tenderness

Maddie,did u do this?all by urself? wow,so creative. An ideal Indian decoration.

Rachy, you always pop up with a new picture(nice by the way),where are your participations?

----------


## Madhuri

With my sis-in-law's help too  :Smile: . This is a very crude design, but some people make very beautiful rangolis (designs on floor).

----------


## kilted exile

> one of me and my boyf


An amazing similarity to Frank McCavennie

----------


## Rachy

> Maddie,did u do this?all by urself? wow,so creative. An ideal Indian decoration.
> 
> Rachy, you always pop up with a new picture(nice by the way),where are your participations?


I don't know....:-S...I've been really snowed under with work from college atm and haven't had loads of time to come on....Plus was my 18th last month so I've been going out a LOT!! xx

----------


## thevintagepiper

Rachy you look lovely!

----------


## Jack_Aubrey

I'm amazed to see that this thread is still popular. It has more views than any other thread. Great pics, great participation. Just good vibes all around.

----------


## Idril

Well, the thread was a very good idea.  :Wink:

----------


## OZEED

[IMG][/IMG]

 :Wave:   :Wave:   :Wave:  
this was at my favourite Italian place, pity you can't see much other than me.

----------


## Madhuri

Nice pic Oz...your look is Indian.

----------


## kathycf

Very nice! Some many guys here have such warm smiles and nice eyes...must be all the reading they do.  :Nod:

----------


## Idril

Hey, Ozeed, nice picture.  :Biggrin:  You remind me a wee bit of the guy from OMC, they did that really annoying song, _How Bizarre_ a few years back...what do you think?

----------


## Virgil

Hi Ozeed. It's nice to know what you look like.

----------


## higley

Cool picture Ozeed!  :Smile:

----------


## OZEED

> Hey, Ozeed, nice picture.  You remind me a wee bit of the guy from OMC, they did that really annoying song, _How Bizarre_ a few years back...what do you think?


 :Biggrin:  lol. I'm not sure if I should take that as a compliment or an insult. hahahaha!
thanks anyway.
I look Indian coz I'm am Indian Maddie :Nod:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

> lol. I'm not sure if I should take that as a compliment or an insult. hahahaha! 
> thanks anyway.


Well, you should definitly _not_ take it as in insult since I certainly didn't mean it as such.  :Wink:  The song may be annoying but I have nothing against the artist, I always found him to be rather striking. I think it's the arched eyebrows and the glint in your eyes that bring him to mind for me.

----------


## OZEED

> Well, you should definitly _not_ take it as in insult since I certainly didn't mean it as such.  The song may be annoying but I have nothing against the artist, I always found him to be rather striking. I think it's the arched eyebrows and the glint in your eyes that bring him to mind for me.


 :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:  
eyebrow arched when I blush.

----------


## miss tenderness

Ozeed, you dnt look like SouthAfrican! you look more like Indians!you seem an elegant lad and the place is awesome.

I have posted ma pic and its engraved in this papers! so I'm just wondering is there a quick search to find inwhich page it is?

----------


## Idril

> I have posted ma pic and its engraved in this papers! so I'm just wondering is there a quick search to find inwhich page it is?


I believe there is an 'index' on the first page, it lists the members and you can click on the name and the picture will appear.

----------


## Virgil

> I believe there is an 'index' on the first page, it lists the members and you can click on the name and the picture will appear.


Yes, that was done a while ago by one of the moderators and has not been updated. I don't see Miss T in the index.

----------


## miss tenderness

yes,mine is n't there! can I search in this thread? how?

----------


## Aiko

This thread is great!  :Thumbs Up:  
You all look very nice.

----------


## Koa

> I believe there is an 'index' on the first page, it lists the members and you can click on the name and the picture will appear.


 :Eek:  really??? *checks it out*

----------


## Virgil

> really??? *checks it out*


Yes, but a lot of photos have been added since that first page index. I wish Logos or Scher would update it. I forget which of the two put it together.

----------


## higley

Hey Virgil!  :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

Is that you?? Your avy is so much similar to your real life picture.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hey! Your eye healed up! Good thing -- it's too pretty a face to mar.

----------


## Arethusa

Oh, I never saw this before...everbody's so pretty....and young. I feel kinda old.

----------


## grace86

Oh Higley you do match your picture! And Arethusa, don't feel old, you look beautiful!

----------


## Arethusa

awww, thank you Grace, how sweet. I feel very dusky here next to the lovely titian. :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

Arethusa, you look like a film star  :Smile:  (except for the fluffy toy bird, maybe  :Smile:  )

----------


## Arethusa

hehe, oh pushaw, Sleepy, maybe horror film. That's my buzzard, I have a thing for Prometheus.

----------


## miss tenderness

Higly and Areth, you girls are beautiful :Smile: 

higely>>nice colors and writings on the pic.  :Biggrin: 
Areth>>you fit to be a bollyood star,rmind me of the pretty indian actresses.

----------


## Madhuri

Miss T, I really like your new avy... :Nod:

----------


## miss tenderness

oh, thanks :Blush: glad to hear that :Smile:

----------


## higley

Hah, I now see the weird resemblance! I didn't until a while ago. Hopefully I'll never have a matching black eye, eh?  :Wink: 

Very pretty, Arethusa  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

> Hah, I now see the weird resemblance! I didn't until a while ago.


You're kidding, right? That first picture you posted with the braids was like the spitting image of your avatar, I always assumed that's why you picked it.

----------


## higley

Nope, I picked that avatar because it was from one of my favorite Norman Rockwell paintings; it never occurred to me there was a resemblance!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

> Nope, I picked that avatar because it was from one of my favorite Norman Rockwell paintings; it never occurred to me there was a resemblance!


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  You must've been the only one who didn't notice it.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> Hey Virgil!


Good luck Higley. I hope they win.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Oh, I never saw this before...everbody's so pretty....and young. I feel kinda old.


Aww, you ARE a pretty one!

----------


## Omniscient One

Hello everyone. I am new to the forum.

Here is my picture:

And if you bought my eyes then SCORE on my photoshop skills. :FRlol:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Dude, neat eyes.

----------


## Virgil

> Oh, I never saw this before...everbody's so pretty....and young. I feel kinda old.


Nice photo Arethusa.

----------


## SleepyWitch

I've got some new pics of myself taken on the London fieldtrip
(I'm the one in the red T-shirt/ craning her neck/ in the blue sweater (the good girl is standing on tip toes to see better  :Smile:  )

----------


## RobinHood3000

That's weird...you don't look sleepy at all.

----------


## OZEED

great pictures Sleepy, looks like that was some yummy curry that you were having.

----------


## miss tenderness

awesome pictures,Sleepy.

----------


## Logos

.
*OMG! what is up with all the beautiful people here!??!*  :Biggrin: 
.
always great to put faces to the posts, and welcome to LitNet Omniscient One  :Smile: 
.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> That's weird...you don't look sleepy at all.


I was extremely sleepy _after_ that trip. We got up at 6 every morning, raced around London (mainly on foot) from 8 a.m. to 6 p.m. After that, my room mates dragged me to half the shops of London, then we went food shopping and then talked till 12 or 2 a.m.. 
I'm glad the trip was only 10 days.

cool eyes, Omniscient! Makes me want to learn photoshop! :Bawling:  

yep, the curry was great (at least mine, my friend's was so _sweet_ she couldn't eat it, would you believe it?)

----------


## Arethusa

Goodness Sleepy, you and your friends look like a commercial for the Ivory girls. How pretty you all are...an again, young! And thanks, Virgil, Robin and Higley. Higley, I'll trade you hair! Wait, that would probably look odd, but I do love the ginger.

----------


## higley

> Good luck Higley. I hope they win.


Thanks Virg!  :Biggrin:

----------


## TEND

Very nice to put a face to the name Higley.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> I've got some new pics of myself taken on the London fieldtrip
> (I'm the one in the red T-shirt/ craning her neck/ in the blue sweater (the good girl is standing on tip toes to see better  )


Nice photos Sleepy. But what are you craning your neck to see?

----------


## TEND

I'm also interested to know.... :Biggrin:  
Also want to say about the guy crouching in the middle there, love the sideburns  :FRlol: .

----------


## SleepyWitch

hehe, it's a mosaic in Hyde Park commemorating some political uprising to do with free speech... I was trying to read the inscription on the opposite side.

Arethusa, who are the Ivory girls?
Hey, I've got lots of hair to spare, too. Wanna buy some?

----------


## toni

Wow. I love looking at all your photos! 
All of our members are very gorgeous! :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

YOU MISSED IT!!] :FRlol:   :FRlol:  
I might change my mind and put one up again at some future date.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

The mysterious Nightshade made visible at last! No wonder you're the lady of the smilies, since you have such a lovely smile yourself.  :Smile:

----------


## grace86

Oh Night you are lovely! I am so glad I got to see you before you take your picture down!

----------


## ShoutGrace

I'm glad I got to see it too!!  :Nod: 

Nightshade indeed knows how to bring a smile to peoples faces.  :Wink: 

It's a wonderful picture, Nightshade . . . what are you laughing about? What incited the mirth that has ultimately served to grace us so?

----------


## Madhuri

I like it Night, you are smiling shyly in this picture. Lovely picture.  :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

not so shyly thats me LMAO-ing and ((g)) at the same time we were intrudcing forgien mature students to the delites of fish and chips.... I think it was either the french guy drink a bottle of undiluted squash  :Sick:  or his remark on the english and gravy. mind you could have been my other friend trying to dry out her fish and chips with kitchen paper.

----------


## grace86

> not so shyly thats me LMAO-ing and ((g)) at the same time we were intrudcing forgien mature students to the delites of fish and chips.... I think it was either the french guy drink a bottle of undiluted squash  or his remark on the english and gravy. mind you could have been my other friend trying to dry out her fish and chips with kitchen paper.



Oh goodness, that would make one laugh  :Tongue:  Again, I am glad you posted your picture.

----------


## Logos

aw Night... so great to see you! indeed a lovely smile!  :Nod:

----------


## kathycf

Wow! Thanks Night for sharing that pic with us (even temporarily) Nice!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aww, Night! It's great to see you're having a good time!

----------


## Virgil

Yay, now i know what the lady of smiles looks like. Pretty young lady with a great real smile.

----------


## miss tenderness

lovely face and lovely smile,Nighty. You seem like a person who I'd love to spend time with>>>laughing at some of the memebrs here :Tongue:

----------


## Arethusa

> Arethusa, who are the Ivory girls?



An Ivory girl is someone who uses Ivory soap and supposedly this gives them their clean and natural skin. In other words, very peaches and cream and pretty  :Smile:  





> Hey, I've got lots of hair to spare, too. Wanna buy some?


Sure thing...do you accept pesos?

----------


## subterranean

Nice piccie, Nite!

 :Smile:

----------


## kathycf

Well, I was browsing through my photobucket album trying to prune it down a bit and found some pics that sort of approximate what I look like.

Clicking thumbnails will expand the image.
You can create a little avatar with this game to make it look like you. Here is "me" playing poker with a few of my "friends". Notice who got a flush?  :Biggrin:  


I saw this catalog and was taken aback at how much we look alike. Not exactly, but enough to be striking. 


I am quite a bit paler though (pasty faced) and my eyes are a bit different.
_These_ are my eyes.

----------


## Koa

I can't believe it, Nighty posted a pic!  :Eek: 
(not that I care since I had and I assume will have again the pleasure of seeing the original  :Wink: )
Well nice to see you here too  :Nod:

----------


## Virgil

> I saw this catalog and was taken aback at how much we look alike. Not exactly, but enough to be striking. 
> 
> 
> I am quite a bit paler though (pasty faced) and my eyes are a bit different.
> _These_ are my eyes.


 :FRlol:  Well, what exactly do you have similar? The differences sound different enough to be completely different.  :Tongue:

----------


## kathycf

> Well, what exactly do you have similar? The differences sound different enough to be completely different.


Er, we are both astonishingly lovely?  :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> Er, we are both astonishingly lovely?


Well, judging by your eyes and the assumption that your hair is similar to that of the model, I will say you are gorgeous.  :Wink:

----------


## kathycf

Well, yes I have long dark hair too, but also the same shape face, stuff like that. Gorgeous? *cough* maybe before I put on weight.... :Blush:

----------


## Virgil

> Gorgeous? *cough* maybe before I put on weight....


Haven't we all.  :Bawling:

----------


## OZEED

Hey Kat, so you're more than just a computer boffin  :Tongue:  
you're a gorgeous computer boffin!!  :Wink:  *shouts at the top his lungs* THERE IS A GOD!

----------


## Nightshade

> ( assume will have again the pleasure of seeing the original ):


which reminds me .... I have anoher person to bug when Im bored :Brow:

----------


## kathycf

> Hey Kat, so you're more than just a computer boffin  
> you're a gorgeous computer boffin!!  *shouts at the top his lungs* THERE IS A GOD!


Yay!  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

What is a computer boffin? I've never heard the term.  :Confused:

----------


## kathycf

Hmm, I took it to mean like a computer geek type of thing. OZ?

----------


## Schokokeks

> What is a computer boffin? I've never heard the term.


Oops, I read "computer *mu*ffin  :Blush: . Sorry, Kathy  :Tongue: .

----------


## kathycf

> Oops, I read "computer *mu*ffin . Sorry, Kathy .


Oh so you think this is the real me?   :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## Janine

Thank you to all the brave souls who posted a photo. I love looking at you and seeing faces - behind the words and thoughts and poems and Haikus...really fun! I promise to post a photo soon, but I am a nervous wreck. I always hate my photos. I am hunting through my files to find something that won't scare everyone!  :Flare:  It is hard competing with all these beautiful people. Really I mean that part...young and pretty. I am 56 and trying to maintain my youth. 
 :Biggrin:  OK, if you twist my arm I may do it. But there won't be a big dog licking my lips like some people post or funky muffins :Biggrin: 


PS: how do I post it without it turning out to be huge like some people have done? I don't want you to see every wrinkle and pore on my face.... :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

Hi Janine. You can edit your picture for size using an image editor or even the paint program included with windows. (if you are using windows, I guess). I use Irfanview, a free image editing program. 

Just so you know, those aren't called wrinkles, they are _character_ lines.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

I have Adobe Photo Deluxe on my hard-drive, but I just tried to post a photo on another thread uploading it from my computer directly - one I took of a flower in my garden. Ok, I fixed the photo and sized it down, but it still must have been over 100KB. It got small, also. It would not post. How do I get it to be under the file size without losing all of the detail?

Can you use a URL from Yahoo pictures or Snapfish?

Thanks Kathycf, I like to think of them as "character lines", too. Actually I don't really have many of them - I am lucky that way. Well perserved I suppose.

----------


## kathycf

You would probably need to check the policies at those sites about linking to hosted images, but I think you could use their url for your image if it is hosted there. Just enclose the url with the "img" tags (the little picture when you make your post...looks like a yellow mountain type thing) If the image is large you could always do a thumbnail of it. The code to use would then look like this:



Just to remember to enclose code with the " [ " symbol as in the example pic (near the quotation marks on your keyboard) and not the parenthesis mark. (did I spell that right?  :FRlol:  )

I am not familiar with Photo deluxe, so I am not sure. I use the "resize/resample" option in Irfanview and it seems to preserve the quality pretty well. The only thing about that is it does tend to make the file size larger (but not the image size) but that is easily remedied by opening the image in MS paint and then saving it again. Maybe if one of the other forum members knows about that program they could help you with that.

----------


## OZEED

> Hmm, I took it to mean like a computer geek type of thing. OZ?


Thats right Kath, I find it quite interesting that Virg did not know what that slang meant, I always thought BOFFIN was a very universal slang.

This gives me a great idea for a thread I'd love to start on the general page.
Oooooh, I love linguistics. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## OZEED

Btw, you certainly are a computer boffin, do you remember when I first joined here, and I didn't have the foggiest idea on how to post a pic, even after reading your link and had to PM you, I was so embarrassed.....but now, thanks to you my second name might as well be PICTURE POSTER. :FRlol:   :Banana:

----------


## Laindessiel

Hey, I didn't know what "boffin" meant either until now! And I hope I could have "Picture Poster" as my middle name too. ;D

----------


## Laindessiel

> Thank you to all the brave souls who posted a photo. I love looking at you and seeing faces - behind the words and thoughts and poems and Haikus...really fun! I promise to post a photo soon, but I am a nervous wreck. I always hate my photos. I am hunting through my files to find something that won't scare everyone!  It is hard competing with all these beautiful people. Really I mean that part...young and pretty. I am 56 and trying to maintain my youth. 
>  OK, if you twist my arm I may do it. But there won't be a big dog licking my lips like some people post or funky muffins


Hey, age means wisdom and I count them as inspirations in life! And everyone is beautiful, Ms. Janine, you don't have to worry about those darned negative physical things going on in your skin. You are beautiful!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Janine

> Hey, age means wisdom and I count them as inspirations in life! And everyone is beautiful, Ms. Janine, you don't have to worry about those darned negative physical things going on in your skin. You are beautiful!


People tell me I have lovely skin actually, but I say "makeup". Anyway thanks for saying I was beautiful. That made my night! You must look past the physical and see me mentally beautiful, since I have not posted a photo yet. How sweet of you! Your new Avatar has left me speechless - like "what?" Definitely eye-catching. Anyone we know? Is that you really in your Profile page. If so you are very beautiful yourself!  :Smile:

----------


## kathycf

Lain, what did you do to your avatar?! :FRlol:  You certainly are very pretty.
Janice, I am biased but to me anybody who loves to read has got to be beautiful, no matter what their "cover" happens to look like. I think that is how Lain knew that you were beautiful. 




> Btw, you certainly are a computer boffin, do you remember when I first joined here, and I didn't have the foggiest idea on how to post a pic, even after reading your link and had to PM you, I was so embarrassed.....but now, thanks to you my second name might as well be PICTURE POSTER.


Aw, nothing to be embarrased about. Pictures are fun!  :Biggrin:  Actually I didn't know what boffin meant either, but the geek analogy seemed the likeliest thing to me. (and I agree, linguistics are fun too!  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## Nightshade

hey I thought a boffin was better than a geek because they are the smartness without the geeky/nerdiness??

----------


## dramasnot6

wow! All the LitNet people look as wonderful as they type!! :Biggrin:  
I dont smile in any of my recent pics because of the evil that is braces. So i will post a doggy pic, her name is Hunter :Smile:  I love her to death.

----------


## Virgil

As dog lover like you, she's pretty. Have you seen my dog in here?

----------


## Logos

> wow! All the LitNet people look as wonderful as they type!! 
> I dont smile in any of my recent pics because of the evil that is braces. So i will post a doggy pic, her name is Hunter I love her to death.


Aw, a BEAGLE!  :Biggrin:  what a sweetie. I love all types of hounds but beagles are my favourite, used to have one myself.

----------


## dramasnot6

> As dog lover like you, she's pretty. Have you seen my dog in here?


Aww thanks! Yes, i have seen your dog! Just gorgeous! I LOVE goldens...theyre the sweetest.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Aw, a BEAGLE!  what a sweetie. I love all types of hounds but beagles are my favourite, used to have one myself.



Actually, she is a hound but not a beagle. Although i love beagles too :Biggrin:  She's a Treeing Walker Coonhound, i like to think of that breed as Beaglus Maximus :FRlol:  Do you have a hound too?

----------


## Nightshade

> I dont smile in any of my recent pics because of the evil that is braces.


They might be evil and hurt like anything but at the end its worth it...if for no reason than you can clean all your teeth properly  :Nod:

----------


## dramasnot6

> They might be evil and hurt like anything but at the end its worth it...if for no reason than you can clean all your teeth properly


haha, thanks for the support nighshade. Theyre not too bad i guess, i get them off in 6 months at least and its probably worth it for good teeth. I just took a new picture without showing them anyway and put it up. So everything works out :Biggrin:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Madhuri

braces is not the only reason for not smiling....I am told that I have big teeth and when they show everyone gets scared...he he he....but its true also.....my brothers always say so...(such brothers I have.. :Rolleyes: )when I smile people are jus' looking at my enormous teeth and probably thinking how ugly.... :Rolleyes: 

its good that braces will come out someday, what to do with big teeth...... :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

where??? :S:S 


*thinks should I burst her bubble and tell her bout the year wearing retainers after the braces come off?**

----------


## RobinHood3000

_&#161;AHORA LE!_ What's the matter with geekiness/nerdiness??  :Flare:

----------


## dramasnot6

> braces is not the only reason for not smiling....I am told that I have big teeth and when they show everyone gets scared...he he he....but its true also.....my brothers always say so...(such brothers I have..)when I smile people are jus' looking at my enormous teeth and probably thinking how ugly....
> 
> its good that braces will come out someday, what to do with big teeth......


Big teeth make no difference! As long as a smile is sincere and with kindness it looks great on everyone.

----------


## dramasnot6

and Robins right, there is nothing wrong with geekiness/nerdiness. I love em both! I am also a very proud nerd myself. Without them, the world would be computerless and filled with mindless romantic comedies...

Oh, and i put my pic on my profile picture. I just took it and am very happy with it because my friend thinks i look old :Biggrin:  But i just thought i looked like an ax murderer...

----------


## muhsin

Am black...may be only black faced-figure in this Forum. So afraid to bring my pic here...lol..You know how balcks look..isn't it?

----------


## Madhuri

I am very dark myself, and if anyone imagines the combination with biiig teeth, I am sure they'll faint... :Biggrin:   :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> Aww thanks! Yes, i have seen your dog! Just gorgeous! I LOVE goldens...theyre the sweetest.


drama - That photo with the golden retiever is a couple of years old. sasha passed away. My current dog is a yellow labrador and you can see a photo of her and me on page 36 of this thread.

----------


## dramasnot6

Im so sorry for your loss Virgil. I had a dog who was with me from birth to 2 years ago and was devestated when she passed away. Your yellow labrador is absolutely lovely. And she seems to love her owner very much :Smile:

----------


## Idril

> I love all types of hounds but beagles are my favourite, used to have one myself.


I'm quite partial to beagles as well. I'm more of a cat person, myself, but my boys really wanted a dog so I said we could get one as long as it was a beagle.  :FRlol:  

Here's Smeagol the beagle

----------


## ShoutGrace

> haha, thanks for the support nighshade. Theyre not too bad i guess, i get them off in 6 months at least and its probably worth it for good teeth. I just took a new picture without showing them anyway and put it up. So everything works out



Braces are very cute. You can consider them jewelry for your teeth.  :Wink:  I find them endearing, myself - not unattractive at all (probably depending on their size, though  :Biggrin: ).

----------


## Virgil

> Im so sorry for your loss Virgil. I had a dog who was with me from birth to 2 years ago and was devestated when she passed away. Your yellow labrador is absolutely lovely. And she seems to love her owner very much


Yes, she'svery affectionate. Especially when she wants something.  :Smile:  
There is a better picture of Brandi on the animals thread, page 6, post #83. Here:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...hlight=animals

----------


## Pensive

> I am very dark myself, and if anyone imagines the combination with biiig teeth, I am sure they'll faint...
> 
> Am black...may be only black faced-figure in this Forum. So afraid to bring my pic here...lol..You know how balcks look..isn't it?


Come on, you people! What would be the attraction in the world when everyone would have been white? Personally, I feel that dark people are more attractive! And the brighter side is that they have less chances of skin cancer.  :Tongue: 

I love being mixture of Brown and White myself!  :Biggrin:  And by the way who cares about the colour much? This is for those who think that skin colour is everything.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

I find dark skinned people to be just as attractive as anyone else. No one should be insecure about their color.

----------


## Logos

> Actually, she is a hound but not a beagle. Although i love beagles too She's a Treeing Walker Coonhound, i like to think of that breed as Beaglus Maximus Do you have a hound too?


I don't have one anymore  :Bawling:  my last pet/dog/hound was a miniature beagle (he got cancer) but I love the larger hounds like coons and greyhounds. In the past I've had a Rhodesian ridgeback hound and a couple of beagle harriers, they were such great companions when I went riding.

----------


## Virgil

> Am black...may be only black faced-figure in this Forum. So afraid to bring my pic here...lol..You know how balcks look..isn't it?


Muhsin, I just noticed your photo in your profile. You are a handsome young man.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Come on, you people! What would be the attraction in the world when everyone would have been white? Personally, I feel that dark people are more attractive! And the brighter side is that they have less chances of skin cancer. 
> 
> I love being mixture of Brown and White myself!  And by the way who cares about the colour much? This is for those who think that skin colour is everything.


yeah, *muhsin*, what nonsense is this? i think you're one out of 2 or 3 Africans on here but I'm sure there's a handful of African Americans around, so you're not the only black guy.
hey, this is the 21st century  :Smile:  nobody's scared of black ppl any longer, at least I'm not  :Smile: 
let's see your pic!

----------


## grace86

> wow! All the LitNet people look as wonderful as they type!! 
> I dont smile in any of my recent pics because of the evil that is braces. So i will post a doggy pic, her name is Hunter I love her to death.



Aww, braces aren't evil. A pain in the butt maybe. I had them when I was seventeen and got them off when I was nineteen. Just think of how nice your teeth will look afterwards.

Your picture on your profile is very pretty.

----------


## kathycf

> I'm quite partial to beagles as well. I'm more of a cat person, myself, but my boys really wanted a dog so I said we could get one as long as it was a beagle.  
> 
> Here's Smeagol the beagle


So cute!



> _¡AHORA LE!_ What's the matter with geekiness/nerdiness??


Did anybody say there was something bad about it? Nerds rule!  :Thumbs Up:  



> Am black...may be only black faced-figure in this Forum. So afraid to bring my pic here...lol..You know how balcks look..isn't it?


Everybody looks different, and why should you be afraid? If anybody dislikes someone based on just on skin color then I would think their opinion isn't worth bothering about. 



> I am very dark myself, and if anyone imagines the combination with biiig teeth, I am sure they'll faint...


Nope, didn't faint. Why, only my right eye twitched a bit.  :Wink:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> braces is not the only reason for not smiling....I am told that I have big teeth and when they show everyone gets scared...he he he....but its true also.....my brothers always say so...(such brothers I have..)when I smile people are jus' looking at my enormous teeth and probably thinking how ugly....
> 
> its good that braces will come out someday, what to do with big teeth......


Just noticed your new picutre in your profile, Maddie. Your teeth look normal size, come on. You're very pretty.

----------


## kathycf

> Just noticed your new picutre in your profile, Maddie. Your teeth look normal size, come on. You're very pretty.


I agree and you have a very nice and genuine smile, Madhuri.

----------


## Scheherazade

I think I will always picture Madhuri as Jasmine!  :Smile: 

She does look like her anyway.

----------


## Madhuri

:Blush:   :Blush: 

I didnt know you all will appreciate so much, l should have posted in the main album.  :Blush: 

I did show it to a few members, but was not sure of how others will respond....

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## TEND

Of course, it's always nice to put a face to the people we've grown to know and you're worried how others will respond on this forum? We're all amigoes here  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Schokokeks

> I did show it to a few members, but was not sure of how others will respond....


Hey, how about a deal, Madhuri ? You'll reveal yourself to the whole assembly of LitNet, and I'll do the same. I've been thinking of this for a while, but I'm kind of media-shy myself and I so hate pictures of myself... :Rolleyes: .
That way, we could add up our bravery  :Biggrin: .

----------


## ShoutGrace

> I've been thinking of this for a while, but I'm kind of media-shy myself . . .


Media shy enough to be interviewed by the NY Times?  :Eek:   :Tongue: 




> and I so hate pictures of myself...


You may hate them, but we of course love them.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> but I'm kind of media-shy myself and I so hate pictures of myself....
> That way, we could add up our bravery .


I didn't think Schoky could be shy about anything.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Media shy enough to be interviewed by the NY Times?


I didn't say a word until they had vowed there won't be a picture  :Wink:   :Biggrin: .




> I didn't think Schoky could be shy about anything.


Yeah, that's because you didn't know I lacked the photo-gen  :Rolleyes:   :Tongue: .

----------


## Virgil

> Yeah, that's because you didn't know I lacked the photo-gen  .


Oh, I'm sure you're lot prettier than you think.

----------


## dramasnot6

> I don't have one anymore my last pet/dog/hound was a miniature beagle (he got cancer) but I love the larger hounds like coons and greyhounds. In the past I've had a Rhodesian ridgeback hound and a couple of beagle harriers, they were such great companions when I went riding.


I'm sorry about your loss. Yes, dogs are great companions everywhere. Sometimes when we go on errands in the autumn we bring our dog along just to sit in the car with us, she loves the car. Especially when we bring in the groceries and the car smells of food :Tongue:  By riding do you mean in the car/bicycle/horseback?




> Aww, braces aren't evil. A pain in the butt maybe. I had them when I was seventeen and got them off when I was nineteen. Just think of how nice your teeth will look afterwards.
> 
> Your picture on your profile is very pretty.


Thank you! I didnt know which one to pick so i just went with the most recent. I think ill change my opinion about braces after all this enforcement that theyre not so bad :Thumbs Up:  Tis better to have a smile and have lost, then to never smile at all.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  


And Virgil, after seeing that other pic, i think I'm in love with Brandi :Smile:  She is beautiful and sweet. Too bad our dogs cant have a play-date :Wink:   :FRlol:

----------


## kilted exile

Another one of those pictures I do not remember being taken.....

----------


## subterranean

Does the eyes' color real???  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

> New picture  This one was taken today:
> 
> 
> That's me on the left (I don't know why I wore a silly shirt today) and the handsome fella on the right is country musician Paul Brandt.


Tend, you look so very friendly. All those posts about you being a boxer made me think that you must look somewhat stern!  :Biggrin: 





> subby, that pic is SO good! 
> it looks like famous people's pics for magazines! i mean it's really good!


You think so, E? Wow, I might have a shot of becoming a celeb then.  :Biggrin:

----------


## thevintagepiper

> Am black...may be only black faced-figure in this Forum. So afraid to bring my pic here...lol..You know how balcks look..isn't it?


Don't say that! Skin color doesn't matter to anyone here. Some of the most beautiful people I have ever seen have been black. You're a good looking gentleman!

----------


## subterranean

> So many people have been posting lately!! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's next?





YOU! 

.....

----------


## Virgil

> And Virgil, after seeing that other pic, i think I'm in love with Brandi She is beautiful and sweet. Too bad our dogs cant have a play-date


That would be fun. Brandi just loves other dogs. When she sees one as we're walking, especially one she's already friendly with, she takes my arm off pulling to get to him/her.

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww, same with Hunter! I sometimes suspect they have little neighborhood parties while we're out :FRlol:

----------


## miss tenderness

Maddie you gotta post ur pic. a real pretty lady :Smile: 

Schoky and dramasnot,show us, show us :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

i posted a pic of me on my profile a lil while back MissT

----------


## Omniscient One

So aside from being a sullen poet. I am also an actor :FRlol:  Well i am trying gosh. Anyway i got new headshots and i though i'd post a pic here. No harm i hope. lol And no i do not plan on sending these out with the horribly photoshopped eyes. I'll use my natural brown eyes, thank you very much.

----------


## kathycf

Natural brown eyes are very nice and warm looking I always think. Cool picture and welcome to the forum.

----------


## ShoutGrace

> YOU! 
> 
> .....



Uh, I done done that already.  :Wink:  You've got plenty, anyway.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

you have? how did I miss that??

----------


## dramasnot6

> So aside from being a sullen poet. I am also an actor Well i am trying gosh. Anyway i got new headshots and i though i'd post a pic here. No harm i hope. lol And no i do not plan on sending these out with the horribly photoshopped eyes. I'll use my natural brown eyes, thank you very much.


great pic! i love your eyebrows. youre an actor? what have you done recently?

----------


## subterranean

> Uh, I done done that already.  You've got plenty, anyway.


But you removed it; it's not *here*. 

What do you mean by plenty? I only have some. Plenty means hundreds and I don't have hundreds piccies of you.  :Tongue:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Maddie you gotta post ur pic. a real pretty lady
> 
> Schoky and dramasnot,show us, show us


I don't dare to without Madhuri joining me  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Madhuri

You have to, now, as mine is already there in my profile....come on do it... :Thumbs Up:  show us the Cookie girl...plzzzzzz...... :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

oh yes please do show! dont worry, we love you as a person so much that how you look wont make any difference. Im sure youre gorgeous anyway :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

> dont worry, we love you as a person so much that how you look wont make any difference.


You know, that part did it !  :Wink:  Thanks for your encouragement, Madhuri and drama !  :Wink: 

*whispers* on my profile . . .
(good idea to put it there, that way there's a chance most people won't bother to click  :Tongue: )

----------


## dramasnot6

YOU LOOK SO PRETTY!!!!! How could you have been so reluctant before? You have a lovely smile and gorgeous shiny hair

----------


## Schokokeks

Aww thank you, now even my ears are blushing  :Blush: 
I know it's silly to be so worried about looks, but...hrm, I don't know why, I just don't like pictures of myself, especially not these passport types, where you have a dumb photographer with a huuuuge object in front of you who insists you grin the most sheepishly you can  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Awww, you're so very cute!! I love your smile, it's very sweet and innocent-looking.  :Tongue:

----------


## dramasnot6

just changed my piccy, is boredom a valid reason?

----------


## Pensive

*Schokokeks,*

You look cute!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

I loved your smile too...Cookie you look so pretty. :Nod:

----------


## Virgil

> You know, that part did it !  Thanks for your encouragement, Madhuri and drama ! 
> 
> *whispers* on my profile . . .
> (good idea to put it there, that way there's a chance most people won't bother to click )


Schoky, I saw it. You couldn't fool me.  :Biggrin:  

You said the other day before you posted the picture:



> Yeah, that's because you didn't know I lacked the photo-gen  .


What??? You had me going there. I imagined some realy ugly witchy look-a-like.  :Biggrin:  You're gorgeous.  :Wink:

----------


## toni

Choco cookie, you are SOOOO PRETTY! I love your smile and your hair!  :Smile: 
It is nice to see the real cutie behind the cookie :Smile: 

Drama- geez, your alien sister is getting more and more convinced that you are not an alien- for an alien couldn't look as good as that
! Love your pic! :Biggrin:

----------


## Omniscient One

> great pic! i love your eyebrows. youre an actor? what have you done recently?


Thank you.

Well right now i am working with Elizabeth Swados on a PSA type theatre show for kids. We go around high schools, hospitals, detention halls, urban community centers and put on a show about what is "normal" in our society. It is such fulfilling work. I enjoy doing it immensely.

----------


## Idril

> *whispers* on my profile . . .
> (good idea to put it there, that way there's a chance most people won't bother to click )


You are such a cutie! For some reason, I always imagined you with short hair...I'm going to have to made a new doll.  :Wink:

----------


## miss tenderness

Ominiscent one:great pic. ,ur eyes are brown?how come they are blue in the pic.?


my two ladies: Schocky and Drame,finallnot relying on the pic. I had on my mind for both of you!lovely lovely.
Shocky: pretty sad eyes :Frown: 
Drame:you seem a real interesting person with a light soul,how about hanging on a mall one day :Biggrin: ?

----------


## Laindessiel

Schoky: YOU HAVE A CHARMING FACE!
Drame: Agreeable with what Toni said!
Omni: That headshot was fantabulous! (I've also got one. See my profile pic.  :Tongue: ) But you could've done without Photoshopping...Brown eyes are soulful!

----------


## Nightshade

ha a really smilie smile :Nod:   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## TEND

Schoky very nice picture, your reluctance was certainly uncalled for.

----------


## dramasnot6

Toni and Lain: Thank you! You guys are so sweet! But naw....im not really anything of anything...i always look so sad in my pics but in truth i smile a lot a lot.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  
And dont worry! I am as much of an alien as ever! :Alien:   :Alien:  I am still trying to figure out what planet I'm from though....Bard-onia? 

Miss T: It would be a pleasure to go to the mall with you!  :Biggrin:  I have a tendency to spend a lot of time at the bookstore i warn you.... :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## TEND

> Toni and Lain: Thank you! You guys are so sweet! But naw....im not really anything of anything...i always look so sad in my pics but in truth i smile a lot a lot.    
> And dont worry! I am as much of an alien as ever!  I am still trying to figure out what planet I'm from though....Bard-onia? 
> 
> Miss T: It would be a pleasure to go to the mall with you!  I have a tendency to spend a lot of time at the bookstore i warn you....


You didn't look sad in the first one, and this one is just sort of....neutral  :Tongue:  . Oh, and just for you I'll throw in a  :Biggrin:  .

----------


## dramasnot6

> You didn't look sad in the first one, and this one is just sort of....neutral  . Oh, and just for you I'll throw in a  .


 :Biggrin:  Thanks! :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

I can never quite understand why so many of you people are hesitant about posting your pictures. After all if the camera doesn't shatter after focusing on my face which has been deformed by playing too much rugby, none of the rest of you should have a problem.

----------


## higley

Schok, I'm shocked! (...sorry. But the opportunity to use that is rare...) You're very pretty.  :Smile: 

Cool picture, Omniescent One!

----------


## Schokokeks

Thank you all so very much ! I never felt so flattered  :Blush:   :Biggrin: 
Robin, I _am_ innocent!  :Biggrin: 
Oh no, Idril, I loved your doll! I once cut my hair short and it didn't agree with me at all, but on your doll it looks great  :Nod: .

----------


## SleepyWitch

great, pics everyone! yep Schoki, you are very cute and so are Maddhy and dramasnot, not to mention our beauty queen Lain.

Omniscient, in case you were wondering about the crowd outside your window: I think they're a bunch of screaming, hysteric teenage girls  :Smile:  
what's PSA?

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Robin, I _am_ innocent! .


Pffft. That's right, I said "pffft"!  :Tongue:

----------


## Omniscient One

> great, pics everyone! yep Schoki, you are very cute and so are Maddhy and dramasnot, not to mention our beauty queen Lain.
> 
> Omniscient, in case you were wondering about the crowd outside your window: I think they're a bunch of screaming, hysteric teenage girls  
> what's PSA?


lol thanks. I hate to fish, but thanks for the complements everyone. :Wink:  

When i say PSA type show i mean: Public Service Announcement. We do shows that benefit the greater public of New York City. Or something like that. :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

Yeah, Omni, I saw your photo, and you're a pretty good looking guy. I'm jealous.  :Wink:

----------


## Schokokeks

> I'm jealous.


"Looks strike the sight, but merit wins the soul." (adopted from Madhuri's signature) i.e. you don't have be jealous of anyone, Virgil  :Nod: .

----------


## Virgil

Thanks, Schoky. And don't cut your hair, it looks lovely the way it is.

----------


## Schokokeks

Nej, I won't  :Smile: . I've done it two or three years ago, and ended up looking like a brush  :FRlol: .

I've removed my pic from my profile again. The old one looks more like me anyway  :Wink: .

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Pffft. That's right, I said "pffft"!


hang on! if you are able to pronounce pfffft the way it's spelt, it means you are German/Austrian/Swiss! Want me to spill it in the nicknames thread?
What's in it for me if I keep shut? :Angel:  

(hehe, don't take me too seriously today, I'm in a very quirky mood :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  )

----------


## Nightshade

> I can never quite understand why so many of you people are hesitant about posting your pictures. After all if the camera doesn't shatter after focusing on my face which has been deformed by playing too much rugby, none of the rest of you should have a problem.


Well the reason I was hesitant was that people * do* react to appearnces and Im pretty sick of people thinking Im oppressed just because I choose to cover my hair. And kilted I cant really see how your face is deformed looks perfectly nice and normal to me.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> hang on! if you are able to pronounce pfffft the way it's spelt, it means you are German/Austrian/Swiss! Want me to spill it in the nicknames thread?
> What's in it for me if I keep shut? 
> 
> (hehe, don't take me too seriously today, I'm in a very quirky mood   )


Heehee, nyeh. That's right, I SAID "NYEH"!!

----------


## kilted exile

> And kilted I cant really see how your face is deformed looks perfectly nice and normal to me.


Check the jaw-line it is slightly off centre (didnt set qute right after being broken, and we had a game to win) Also not visible in the picture is a couple of scars from getting the head trod on in the ruck.

Mmmmm Pain..........starts making me wish I was out throwing the ball around just now

----------


## Scheherazade

> Check the jaw-line it is slightly off centre (didnt set qute right after being broken, and we had a game to win) Also not visible in the picture is a couple of scars from getting the head trod on in the ruck.


Good to see you are not obssessed with your looks!  :Biggrin:

----------


## muhsin

> Don't say that! Skin color doesn't matter to anyone here. Some of the most beautiful people I have ever seen have been black. You're a good looking gentleman!


Thats true. And thanks for the approach.

----------


## Laindessiel

For those who'd care..... :Biggrin:  
This was the Philippine Fashion Week... For the casual theme...
The guy behind me is my future hubby.... :Tongue:

----------


## TEND

Very lovely photo Lainy  :Biggrin:   :Thumbs Up:  .

----------


## Madhuri

Very pretty... :Nod:  are you the one walking the ramp (on the right)?? Where is your other hand??  :Tongue:

----------


## toni

Hey, Lain! What a lovely photo! 
Oh yeah, I was there with you, sitting on the sidelines, the one clapping her hands off, till they were sore! 
Love ya Lain! :Biggrin:

----------


## Laindessiel

> Very pretty... are you the one walking the ramp (on the right)?? Where is your other hand??


Thanks everyone...

Yep, I was the one on the right. And my left hand? My hair covered it.  :Sick:  Lots of people were wondering the same thing...Hee hee....

I appeared to be short on that photo 'coz I was only wearing 2-inch stilettos, and Ida (the model beside me) wore 4 inches. Yeeeh, what the heck.... :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

O.O

Quite the striking figure, Lain - very lovely, indeed.  :Blush:

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww you look gorgeous! Have you seen my doll portrayel of you by the way? :Wink:   :Biggrin:  And who is this future husband of yours? Is he a model too? :Brow:

----------


## Laindessiel

Gracias, Robin! 

Actually, I've gone a bit taller now.  :Tongue: 

You may want to check the Forum Crush thread out....

----------


## Laindessiel

Danke, danke, Mira!!! (No umlauts in this computer, dang!)

My future hubby? A model too, si, si. Don't you realixe there was a GOD behind me???!!! His aura is shining like the light from the sun..... :Tongue:

----------


## dramasnot6

> Gracias, Robin! 
> 
> Actually, I've gone a bit taller now. 
> 
> You may want to check the Forum Crush thread out....


LAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Laindessiel

Again! That post was waaaaay ahead of your PM!!!! Check your PM now... :Smile:

----------


## B-Mental

Ohh MMM Gee, Arr Ohh Eff Ell, drama and lain you two crack me up!

----------


## dramasnot6

Thank ye :Smile:  And yes, he is quite something Lain. Have you gotten his attention yet? :Wink:

----------


## muhsin

> For those who'd care..... 
> This was the Philippine Fashion Week... For the casual theme...
> The guy behind me is my future hubby....


I had been for long taking you in my imaginery that you were a male.
But, how beautiful lady you are! I wish I can meet you.......though a bit older than me. How this match can ever exist?Lol :Smile:   :Biggrin:   :Tongue:

----------


## higley

So pretty, Lain.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> For those who'd care..... 
> This was the Philippine Fashion Week... For the casual theme...
> The guy behind me is my future hubby....


You look beautiful, Lain. I will say, you are very down to earth here with us. One expects a striking model such as yourself to have what my nephew calls the "diva" personality. But you're a "real" person. 

As to your future hubby,  :Sick:  he's not good enough. He's not wearing slacks and a shirt and shoes, and is dressed so sloppy. Your future hubby should be more elegant and sophisticated.  :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Laindessiel

Thanks Muhsin and Higley! Hey Muhsin, doesn't my name reveal my gender? I think the name Lain IS very feminine.  :Nod:  Aaaand, age doesn't matter.  :Tongue:  Hahaha! *jokes*





> You look beautiful, Lain. I will say, you are very down to earth here with us. One expects a striking model such as yourself to have what my nephew calls the "diva" personality. But you're a "real" person.


Thanks Uncle! Not super striking but I don't wanna let anyone call me a bad, bad person by having that kind of personality. And besides, people who manage to have them have consigned their lives to the devil.  :Sick:  




> As to your future hubby,  he's not good enough. He's not wearing slacks and a shirt and shoes, and is dressed so sloppy. Your future hubby should be more elegant and sophisticated.


Tee-hee! Well, as a very concerned uncle as you are would say (or said, already) no one's ever good enough for us! Hehe...But that was the part of the show where everyone is dressed casually. He looks gorgeous on anything, though! Being a model and all. And he's a good person, very kind and gentlemanly.  :Thumbs Up:  

Please agree... :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> Tee-hee! Well, as a very concerned uncle as you are would say (or said, already) no one's ever good enough for us! Hehe...But that was the part of the show where everyone is dressed casually. He looks gorgeous on anything, though! Being a model and all. And he's a good person, very kind and gentlemanly.  
> 
> Please agree...


OK, if he's really gentlemanly then I approve.  :Wink:

----------


## Laindessiel

Whoo hoo hoo! Tengkyu, tengkyu!!!!  :Wink: 

That's one more vote.....Love ya!

----------


## dramasnot6

I have faith in your taste Lain, hopefully this guy likes literature too :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Laindessiel

Well if you count Chris Evans (non-smoker, non-drinker, vegetarian, gym-buff), then I might agree with you!  :Tongue:  But Mike's the only one.  :Wink: 

Literature? Uh, uh....mmmm....I have yet to know.  :Tongue:

----------


## grace86

All you are very nice looking. We do have good looking people here on litnet, every last one of you! 

Lain and Omiscient - models...awesome!

I think it's high time I post a new picture here. After all, the other one was from 2004.

Maybe about Christmas time I'll post a new one - I've got plenty of reasons to take pictures coming up soon.

----------


## Laindessiel

Yeah, I was kind of wondering the same thing! Everyone looks GORGEOUS! BEAUTIFUL AND HANDSOME! Effervescent beauties...

Hey Grace, I saw your pic with your prom partner/boyfriend/fiance on this thread, and you ARE very cute! Very pretty!

----------


## grace86

Why thank you Lain. He is my fiancee.

----------


## kathycf

Very nice pic Lain. :Smile:

----------


## SummerSolstice

Pictures don't get taken very often around here, but there was a special picture-takin' session last month because I was all dressed up for my first formal dance. (Awwww! Save one for the baby book!) So here's me in my first fanceh dress.  :Blush:  

Fanceh me!

----------


## Virgil

How lovely you look, Summer. A real summer smile.  :Wink:

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww you look gorgeous Summer! What a wonderful smile. And your dress and necklace are very pretty  :Biggrin:

----------


## SummerSolstice

Heehee... tanxoo bofe. More to the point, my dress and necklace were 40 and 10 dollars, respectively. Post-homecoming clearances...Booyah. B)

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aww, you love wonderful, Summer. The necklace, in particular, looks lovely on you.

----------


## TEND

> Pictures don't get taken very often around here, but there was a special picture-takin' session last month because I was all dressed up for my first formal dance. (Awwww! Save one for the baby book!) So here's me in my first fanceh dress.  
> 
> Fanceh me!


Very very nice Summer, you look wonderful. You should probably take photos more often around there  :Tongue:  .

----------


## toni

Wow! what a lovely girl! That's a really nice photo, Summer! You look really sweet.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Laindessiel

Sweeet! Love your smile, Summer! It can brighten up a muggy day!  :Wink:

----------


## Madhuri

Nice picture Summer... :Nod:  you look a happy person...... :Smile:

----------


## miss tenderness

you look lovely,Summer :Smile: 

I like your necklace :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Shadowsarin

Well, lets clear the dancefloor with an image of me. I wonder if the forum will turn to stone like the last one I posted a photo of myself on did?

Cover your eyes if you value them!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'm being serious!
.
.
.
.
.
.
Seriously!
.
.
.
.


Thats about 6 months old, and its the most recent image of me I have. No, wait, I lie, there is another.

This is me after a gig in Nottingham, with the lead singer of The Birthday Massacre. It was a good night. Quality sucks 'cause it was taken on mobile.



I'll try and get a recent one of me soon. Until then...

Comments?

----------


## Nightshade

And why would this turn the forum to stone? cant see anything wrong with...OH I want those glasses! Actually I ave those glasses somewhere
And Ill just put this here now Ive taken down my pic now :Nod:

----------


## Idril

Hey, anybody with a dimpled chin can't be all bad.  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

Is_ that_ what a dimpled chin looks like? At last I can go back and read the Amelia peabody books and have a proper mental image of the charcters, nearly all of them have dimpled chins it seems  :Nod:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Cheers, mate, you look fine.  :Smile:

----------


## miss tenderness

I can't see your pic. Shadow :Frown:

----------


## muhsin

> Pictures don't get taken very often around here, but there was a special picture-takin' session last month because I was all dressed up for my first formal dance. (Awwww! Save one for the baby book!) So here's me in my first fanceh dress.  
> 
> Fanceh me!


What a ravishing figure? You look very wonderful Summer.

----------


## Shadowsarin

> I can't see your pic. Shadow


I just checked the formatting and both are working for me. Weird

----------


## SleepyWitch

hehe, you look cool Shadow.. a tiny bit like my little brother

----------


## Laindessiel

Nice. And the lead's cuddling up to you? Cool!

----------


## kathycf

> Well, lets clear the dancefloor with an image of me. I wonder if the forum will turn to stone like the last one I posted a photo of myself on did?
> 
> Cover your eyes if you value them!
> comments?


I haven't turned to stone, nor have I lost my eyesight. You have that dimpled chin thing going on like Idril says plus some nice blue eyes. Cool!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

I won a blue ribbon at the county fair for this photo. Perhaps it was the sheer size that impressed the judges; I had it blown up to 3x5 feet. Anyway, it's a picture of me, by me. 



It's quite deceiving, and looks like I'm wearing a robe and a cape, or saluting while holding a flag. It was taken on the sea shore, in my coat, with lots of wind, at the right hour of day, facing North East, with very fast film.

----------


## thevintagepiper

Lovely pictures of everyone!! 

That's an amazing photgraph, Jean-Baptiste....I love it! I can see why it won that contest. 

Lain, that's so cool that you're a model! You're gorgeous! Here in Dubai there are LOADS of modelling jobs, and they take shorter people as well (whereas in the states you generally have to be 5'10'' right?), so we've been looking into that.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Beautiful photograph - I wish I were that good a photographer.

----------


## Laindessiel

> Lain, that's so cool that you're a model! You're gorgeous! Here in Dubai there are LOADS of modelling jobs, and they take shorter people as well (whereas in the states you generally have to be 5'10'' right?), so we've been looking into that.


Hey thanks a lot, Piper! (I can't thank everyone enough..)  :Smile:  As a model, you're just as good as your latest project so I'm trying to make the most out of it.  :Thumbs Up:  It's hard work too (watched America's Next Top Model?). It's not all pouting and walking on the ramp: YOU'VE GOT TO SELL THE BRAND. And if you don't, out you go. Models have to remember that they are the image of the brand they're endorsing and acting on, so even if you're as famous and well-renowned as Kate Moss who did drugs while still on contract with Burberry and Christian Dior, the people behind the product, and the people in general will hate you as well.  :Frown:  It's hard. 

In America, they take models as short as 5'8" as long as they can carry the dress well (during fashion shows, that is), but it goes without saying that height is still an advantage. In Europe they're more strict in choosing their models. I'm just 5'7" but if I wear 4-inch heels, then that makes me 5'11", which is quite acceptable internationally.  :Thumbs Up:  Hope I make it there soon, though.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  *sheepish*

----------


## Laindessiel

And hey, Jean-Baptiste, very imaginative photograph! Creative. Wham!  :Thumbs Up:  Could you post a photo showing your face, though?  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

> Well, lets clear the dancefloor with an image of me. I wonder if the forum will turn to stone like the last one I posted a photo of myself on did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments?


Come, come, mon ami. You are no Baslisk! If my picture didn't cause the forum to crash, you will be just fine. Soulful eyes.

----------


## Laindessiel

Oh! I didn't notice you were in pigtails!!! Oh well, you're still cool.  :Wink:

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

> Could you post a photo showing your face, though?


What face? 

Oh, face! I have a photo of my face in my profile. It was taken several years ago, and I'm told that I look much younger now (I don't know how that works, I reached the age of 24 and started going backwards) so I guess it's me at my oldest. 

Thank you very much, piper.

Thank you, Robin, but I'm really not a photographer--at all. It was sort of an accident, or a coincidence.

----------


## toni

Your profile photo is very nice, Jean Baptiste!  :Thumbs Up: : You remind me greatly of Paul Mcartney. :Biggrin:

----------


## miss tenderness

Jean ,I've never imagined that you look like this,dunno!what's in my mind is tottaly another image but your reality is more handsome :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

nah more john denver than Paul mcCartney

----------


## SleepyWitch

come on, Night, Jean looks better than that guy  :Smile:

----------


## toni

I agree! I said Paul McCartney! :Biggrin:

----------


## miss tenderness

> come on, Night, Jean looks better than that guy


absolutely

----------


## Virgil

> I agree! I said Paul McCartney!





> come on, Night, Jean looks better than that guy





> nah more john denver than Paul mcCartney





> Jean ,I've never imagined that you look like this,dunno!what's in my mind is tottaly another image but your reality is more handsome


Jean-B, you've become the lit net idol.  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## subterranean

Geez, it's been there in Jean's profile since long time ago.  :Biggrin: 

I always quick on checking out interesting people's profile.  :Wink:

----------


## Laindessiel

Oh yeah, LitNet Idol! (Kind of like American Idol; only better... :Biggrin: ) Didn't know people actually post their pics in their profile. Some just don't.  :Frown:

----------


## Nightshade

umm did I forget to add Im obsessed by John denver this month and see hime everywhere???

----------


## Virgil

Actually, I agree with Night. Jean-B does look a little like John Denver.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

can I say ha-ha ha haha HA! 
some one agrees with me, maybe that isnt a very good picture either.

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

My my, what a controversy!  :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:  
I go to bed a nobody, and wake up the new Denver/McCartneyesque idol.  :Cool:  




> Jean ,I've never imagined that you look like this


Do you mean, Miss Tenderness, that I write like an ugly person?  :Bawling:   :FRlol:  

I don't know about this John Denver stuff. I'm sure you meant it as a compliment, Night.  :Biggrin:  Don't get me wrong, I can easily see how one may become obsessed with John Denver. 

subterranean: Interesting people, eh? Yes, that picture has been there since shortly after I got here. 

toni: Thanks for the Paul McCartney vote!




> come on, Night, Jean looks better than that guy


Thanks, Sleepy!  :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

No biggie, John~Baptiste. I still say Paul McCartney! :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

I don't know, I think there's something almost William Defoe-ish about you, Jean, a softer, younger Dafoe.  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

Jean looks calmer than John, I think.  :Biggrin:

----------


## miss tenderness

> My my, what a controversy!    
> I go to bed a nobody, and wake up the new Denver/McCartneyesque idol.  
> 
> 
> Do you mean, Miss Tenderness, that I write like an ugly person?   
> 
> I


nah :Biggrin: 
it's just happened that how you really look like is better than the image in my mind.If the image was for an ugly guy ,I wouldn't bother to reply to some of your posts :FRlol:  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> nah
> it's just happened that how you really look like is better than the image in my mind.If the image was for an ugly guy ,I wouldn't bother to reply to some of your posts


Nah, miss tenderness. Don't judge people by their looks.  :Tongue:  

Islam forbids it!!!!

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

> I don't know, I think there's something almost William Defoe-ish about you, Jean, a softer, younger Dafoe.


Thanks, Idril! He can look quite frightening at times, but I'll take the comparison with a younger Dafoe as a compliment. 

Yes, sub! John can look rather aggressive, for one bent on a Rocky Mountain High.  :Biggrin:  




> If the image was for an ugly guy ,I wouldn't bother to reply to some of your posts


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## miss tenderness

> Nah, miss tenderness. Don't judge people by their looks.  
> 
> Islam forbids it!!!!


it was meant as a joke,dear.Haven't you seen the laughing face? :Frown:  I would and will never judge people by their looks.Never never!

----------


## Pensive

> it was meant as a joke,dear.Haven't you seen the laughing face? I would and will never judge people by their looks.Never never!


I know, just felt like kidding around.  :Biggrin:  Saw that tongue smilie?  :Tongue:  Oh man! I can get really annoying!

----------


## Idril

> Thanks, Idril! He can look quite frightening at times, but I'll take the comparison with a younger Dafoe as a compliment.


That's good because it was intended as so.  :Wink:

----------


## dramasnot6

Im going with Toni's vote Jean. How could anyone not see the resemblence?  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

This is a "remember when?" picture. It is Martha and I about three months before we married on December 21, 1979. In this picture, we are both 18, as I wouldn't turn 19 until November 24.

----------


## thevintagepiper

> Hey thanks a lot, Piper! (I can't thank everyone enough..)  As a model, you're just as good as your latest project so I'm trying to make the most out of it.  It's hard work too (watched America's Next Top Model?). It's not all pouting and walking on the ramp: YOU'VE GOT TO SELL THE BRAND. And if you don't, out you go. Models have to remember that they are the image of the brand they're endorsing and acting on, so even if you're as famous and well-renowned as Kate Moss who did drugs while still on contract with Burberry and Christian Dior, the people behind the product, and the people in general will hate you as well.  It's hard. 
> 
> In America, they take models as short as 5'8" as long as they can carry the dress well (during fashion shows, that is), but it goes without saying that height is still an advantage. In Europe they're more strict in choosing their models. I'm just 5'7" but if I wear 4-inch heels, then that makes me 5'11", which is quite acceptable internationally.  Hope I make it there soon, though.    *sheepish*


 That's awesome! And thank you for the advice as well. Do you mind if I PM you about this? 
Always remember that all of us lit-net people are rooting for you whatever you do! We'll love you even if you don't make it big in the modelling business  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

> This is a "remember when?" picture. It is Martha and I about three months before we married on December 21, 1979. In this picture, we are both 18, as I wouldn't turn 19 until November 24.


Awwww that brought such a smile to my face Pen :Smile:  It is the sweetest picture i have seen on LitNet. You too look so lovely together! In ahead of time, Happy Anniversary! A toast (of apple juice  :Biggrin:  ) to a wonderful couple, may they have many more happy years to come! Congratulations. Plus, you really gotta love that cowboy hat :Tongue:

----------


## Laindessiel

You have made this girl smile and dream, Uncle Pen. You are THAT sweet? No wonder Mrs. Pendragon fell for you! 

 :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Laindessiel

> That's awesome! And thank you for the advice as well. Do you mind if I PM you about this? 
> Always remember that all of us lit-net people are rooting for you whatever you do! We'll love you even if you don't make it big in the modelling business


Grazie, Piper! Thanks for the support! (I'm not quite _there_ yet. I'll post some pictures if ever I get big projects.  :Thumbs Up:  )

Sure you can send me a message about it. Are you interested in modelling too? Maybe so because your avatar looks like Twiggy! (Is she?)  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Very lovely picture Pen....both of you look so much in love.... :Smile:  *I am now in my own imagination dreaming about nice things  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: *

----------


## Virgil

> This is a "remember when?" picture. It is Martha and I about three months before we married on December 21, 1979. In this picture, we are both 18, as I wouldn't turn 19 until November 24.


That is a great picture Pen. Goodness look at that knife. What were you out to do, scalp someone?  :FRlol:  Mrs. Pen looks lovely!

----------


## Schokokeks

Awww, that's so sweet, Uncle Pen ! You look veeeery cool with that hat !  :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

Oh I think we should keep this pic :Nod:  put it in your profile  :Nod: 
Happy aniversery to you and mrs pen , pen :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

I've been asked about my "giant sons". And so, left to right, Jonathan (6'5") [195.58 cm] and Ethan (6'2") [187.74 cm], The Sons of Pendragon.

----------


## RobinHood3000

They look like charming Pendragon, Jr.'s, brother!!

It's a wonderfully sweet picture of you and your wife, Pen. Two things on my mind: "Awwww..." and "Now THAT'S a knife!"

----------


## Madhuri

They have a nice smile, Pen....

----------


## Virgil

Here's a recent photo of me and Brandi. She's a sweetheart.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Oh she is the loveliest thing Virgil! Her face is so sweet and loving. No one could resist a face and ears like that  :Smile:

----------


## toni

Aww... Uncle Pen and Auntie Pen! How Sweet! ~swoon~  :Blush:   :Blush:  Happy Anniversary! And Uncle Pen's sons make a charming bunch!  :Biggrin: 


And Uncle Virgil is getting more handsome! and Brandi is sooooo adorable! Makes me want to have my own.. :Smile:   :Biggrin:

----------


## miss tenderness

oh ,there has been lovely picture I missed :Frown: 

okay:

Pen,wow nice pic you an Martha,and your sons>>>>>>>>>they are handsome especially the one on the right :Biggrin: 

Virgil and his sweethheart,why is she staring like that :FRlol: ? she is pretty and you look fine :Smile:  btw, your lap Top seems like mine,is it Dell by any chance?

----------


## thevintagepiper

> Grazie, Piper! Thanks for the support! (I'm not quite _there_ yet. I'll post some pictures if ever I get big projects.  )
> 
> Sure you can send me a message about it. Are you interested in modelling too? Maybe so because your avatar looks like Twiggy! (Is she?)


Thanks  :Smile:  Yes, I am interested. I'm very petite, only about 5'2.5'' but as I said before, they take many different heights/sizes here. A friend of mine who is my size was offered a job with Bareface, the biggest company here. 
My avatar is Sherri DuPree, the lead vocalist in my favorite band, Eisley. All the people in that band look like models, seriously :P But most of the most gorgeous people in this world aren't, and I think that's a great thing.

----------


## Laindessiel

As I've said Uncle Virg, you are the most charming man ever to grace this forum.  :Thumbs Up:  And Brandi has its charm too!  :Smile: 

Aaaand Uncle Pen, what lovely lovely sons you got there!! And very handsome! (Both of them, especially the one on the left. Jonathan  :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:  )

Are they thinking of being basketball players? In our country, it is almost a given that tall boys are to become players, as it pays a looot!  :Smile:  

Hey, Piper! Tall models grace the runways, otherwise, they become print or commercial models, which is pretty cool because it pays more.. :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

love the new avvy lain  :Smile:

----------


## toni

Likewise...

----------


## Virgil

> btw, your lap Top seems like mine,is it Dell by any chance?


Wow, you can make that out? Yes it is. I set that up in the living room because my wife was complaining that I spent too much time on the computer. So this way she can watch TV while I play on lit net. Now she complains I'm too absorbed with the computer and don't pay enough attention to her.  :FRlol:  I can't win.  :Biggrin:  But you can see we have to keep covers over our sofas because Brandi has privildges. We used to never allow Sasha (our previous dog that you can see in my first lit net photo) on the couches. But we got soft with Brandi. We didn't realize she would grow as big as she is. She's a hundred pounds, which is about 45 kg. But she's not fat. 

Thanks all on the compliments.

----------


## Pendragon

Wow, Virgil! Brandi is lovely! What do you feed her? She looks as big as you!  :Smile:  

Thanks everyone for the lovely complements. And Robin, that's one of my smaller blades, I don't usually carry the big boys!  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Wow, Virgil! Brandi is lovely! What do you feed her? She looks as big as you!  
> 
> Thanks everyone for the lovely complements. And Robin, that's one of my smaller blades, I don't usually carry the big boys!


Pen, You probably just missed the post above you. She's a hundred pounds. We feed her Iams dog food. I think the angle of the photo makes her look even larger. But she is a big Lab.

Hey your sons look great. Six foot five, wow.

----------


## Virgil

I guess you liked that photo, here's a companion photo which is not as good. (I've finally got the hang of photobucket! :Wink:  ) I think you can see my greying hair here.  :Bawling:  



The towels on the floor are because of Brandi. She likes to steal them out of the kitchen and bring them into the living room.

----------


## Koa

CUTE! I love the way you look in that pic Virg, somehow perplexed...  :Wink:

----------


## Pendragon

> Aaaand Uncle Pen, what lovely lovely sons you got there!! And very handsome! (Both of them, especially the one on the left. Jonathan    )
> 
> Are they thinking of being basketball players? In our country, it is almost a given that tall boys are to become players, as it pays a looot!


You know, basketball was my thing, I played well into my 30's, often with guys half my age, where ever we could rent a gym. I was well known for a plethora of trick shots: an unblockable hook, hook from the foul line, shoot without looking, etc. Neither of my boys were ever interested. I held the foul-shot championship at work, and had about a 70% 3-point shot rate. I can still shoot, but I can't run the court now!  :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

Wow, these are amazing new pictures !

Pen, your sons look awesome !!! If, by any chance, one of them's looking for a date, let me know, will ya ?  :Brow:   :FRlol: 

Virgil, you and Brandi just make the perfect couple  :Biggrin: .
You do look very Italian, which is nice  :Nod: . Don't worry about grey hair in between your dark, it's now _Ebenholz und Elfenbein_ (_ebony and ivory_), as we say in German  :Wink:

----------


## dramasnot6

> I guess you liked that photo, here's a companion photo which is not as good. (I've finally got the hang of photobucket! ) I think you can see my greying hair here.  
> 
> 
> 
> The towels on the floor are because of Brandi. She likes to steal them out of the kitchen and bring them into the living room.


Awww thats an even cuter photo! Are you aware you and Brandi are wearing the same expression? :Tongue:  It was meant to be! :Biggrin:  I do the same with my doggy, my mom says we look like sisters :Biggrin:  And you look as young as ever Virgil! A young heart reflects as a young face :Smile:

----------


## kathycf

What nice pictures, Pen and Virgil. The one of you and your wife Pen looks so romantic. Nice families too, both of you. Virgil, Brandi has your eyes... :Wink:

----------


## Madhuri

Another nice picture Virgil. Although, I am afraid of dogs, but, here Brandi doesnt look so fearsome....

----------


## Virgil

> What nice pictures, Pen and Virgil. The one of you and your wife Pen looks so romantic. Nice families too, both of you. Virgil, Brandi has your eyes...


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Good one Kathy. Hi, BTW  :Wave:  






> Another nice picture Virgil. Although, I am afraid of dogs, but, here Brandi doesnt look so fearsome....


Maddie, she wouldn't harm a fly.  :Wink:  She's a big baby.

----------


## kathycf

> Good one Kathy. Hi, BTW  
> 
> Maddie, she wouldn't harm a fly.  She's a big baby.


Hiya, how goes the post b-day celebrations?  :Smile:  

Maddie, lots of dogs look much more fearsome than they truly are. My boyfriend made a joke about my dog Dillon that cracked me up. "He's a sheep in wolf's clothing". ( you know, like that old proverb "a wolf in sheep's clothing"?)  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> Hiya, how goes the post b-day celebrations?


Fine thank you. I'm just about ready for bed.

----------


## Madhuri

> Maddie, she wouldn't harm a fly.  She's a big baby.


I am more than a fly  :Tongue: , and I am afraid if she doesnt like me, i'll be running for my life.... :Biggrin: 




> Hiya, how goes the post b-day celebrations?  
> 
> Maddie, lots of dogs look much more fearsome than they truly are. My boyfriend made a joke about my dog Dillon that cracked me up. "He's a sheep in wolf's clothing". ( you know, like that old proverb "a wolf in sheep's clothing"?)


Dogs have very erratic behaviour I guess. And, I dont like it when the owners let loose their dogs, so that they can go out on their own and come back whenever they are done. The owners dont know what these dogs might do to strangers. I was walking down the street one day and I saw this pommerian who was doing his own thing until I passed by, and he suddenly got onto me, started barking and it seemed as if he'll bite off my leg. I froze, didnt know what to do, I would have died there and then, but somehow I survived.  :Frown:

----------


## kathycf

> Dogs have very erratic behaviour I guess. And, I dont like it when the owners let loose their dogs, so that they can go out on their own and come back whenever they are done. The owners dont know what these dogs might do to strangers


No, they don't and it is wrong and unsafe for both people and dogs for irresponsible folks to let their dogs roam. Even a little dog like a Pom can have a sharp bite. 

I guess I am biased, I have always loved dogs (most other furry creatures too).

----------


## Janine

*Virgil*, nice pictures of you and Brandi. I like her name. She really looks sweet, and dedicated to you, her lord and master. 
I will have to get brave soon and post a photo of me. By now everyone must be curious to see my mug shot. I will check out Photobucket. I need to use a service to post in the thread. I have some from my son's wedding I like. Usually I hate my photos, but I will see what I can come up with....promise it soon.

----------


## Janine

Ok, I got brave - found photobucket and uploaded a photo of me. Now don't laugh. I hope this works. So here I am finally.....

----------


## Janine

Unreal, It worked. This is me! Not such a bad shot, I think, considering I took it of myself one day... about a year ago. Hair looks a little red, but it is really light brown and actually shorter now. I need new (smaller) glasses. They look big in the photo, but not so much in person...strange....

----------


## dramasnot6

You look so pretty Janine! I love your hair, it is the most beautiful color.

----------


## Gordon Comstock

Hey. I just found this thread. I hope this is OK and won't break any of your monitors. This was from a trip we took to WV for a family weekend. All of the kids are spread out from Florida, Georgia, and Oklahoma, and this was the first we had all been together in three years. The boys are in the service and had been deployed over the last few holidays. It was a great time.

----------


## Madhuri

Wow....another family picture....Nice picture. Are you on the extreme left??

Janine -- you have warm smile and sparkling eyes..... :Nod:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Pleased to see you both, Janine and Gordon!!

----------


## Virgil

> Ok, I got brave - found photobucket and uploaded a photo of me. Now don't laugh. I hope this works. So here I am finally.....


You look great Janine! Such a sparkling and happy face. Glasses look great. I like large glass frames but alas the style has gone by.

----------


## Nightshade

huh..well everything is said I guess. 



> Pen, your sons look awesome !!! If, by any chance, one of them's looking for a date, let me know, will ya ?


Just look at them cookie Pen and Mrs pen are probably kept very busy chasing away hoards of girls..in fact Im suprised you have time to come online  :Tongue: 



> You do look very Italian, which is nice . Don't worry about grey hair in between your dark, it's now _Ebenholz und Elfenbein_ (_ebony and ivory_), as we say in German


Id say very mediterainian looking, :Nod: , you do look like a friendly uncle. And Brandi, well she looks nice enough for me to want to meet despite my phobia of dogs, even though I know the minute I get within 20 feet of her Ill freeze up  :Rolleyes:  .

----------


## Virgil

> Id say very mediterainian looking,, you do look like a friendly uncle. And Brandi, well she looks nice enough for me to want to meet despite my phobia of dogs, even though I know the minute I get within 20 feet of her Ill freeze up  .


Thanks Night. Yes Mediterrainian. Italy is in the center of the Med. Lord knows I probably have Middle eastern, Greek, Spainish, French, Egyptian, North African DNA all mixed together. That's to my advantage.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Awww thats an even cuter photo! Are you aware you and Brandi are wearing the same expression? It was meant to be! I do the same with my doggy, my mom says we look like sisters And you look as young as ever Virgil! A young heart reflects as a young face


Yeah, we do!! :FRlol:  Well, what can I say. Either she's becoming more human like or I'm getting a dog face.  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

> Thanks Night. Yes Mediterrainian. Italy is in the center of the Med. Lord knows I probably have Middle eastern, Greek, Spainish, French, Egyptian, North African DNA all mixed together. That's to my advantage.


Well like Im always saying a pure egyptain doesnt exsist because we were ruled by both greeks and romans in fact Im pretty sure us meds have got so muddled up over the last 4 centuries you cant really seperate us...hey even our feeding habits are similar ( as in always feed guests)  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> Well like Im always saying a pure egyptain doesnt exsist because we were ruled by both greeks and romans in fact Im pretty sure us meds have got so muddled up over the last 4 centuries you cant really seperate us...hey even our feeding habits are similar ( as in always feed guests)


Four centuries? You mean four millinenia.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

> Yeah, we do!! Well, what can I say. Either she's becoming more human like or I'm getting a dog face.


 :FRlol:  Definetly she's more human like. I wish all humans had the wonderful, forgiving personality of a canine companion! :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

> Four centuries? You mean four millinenia.


Yuppp thats it I alwasy think millinenai is a million  :Rolleyes:   :Blush:

----------


## Scheherazade

> 





> 


Hey, Virgil, either you need to reset the date on your camera or those photos are 11 years, 10 months and 15 days old!  :Wink:  

And grey hair is surely better than no hair? I know many men who would be very willing to cover their heads with grey hair!  :Biggrin: 


There are so many wonderful new additions to this thread that I will have to go back and keep editing the links!  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Hey, Virgil, either you need to reset the date on your camera or those photos are 11 years, 10 months and 15 days old!  
> 
> And grey hair is surely better than no hair? I know many men who would be very willing to cover their heads with grey hair! 
> 
> 
> There are so many wonderful new additions to this thread that I will have to go back and keep editing the links!


Thanks on the hair. No the pictures were taken sometime this year. The wrong date was on the camera. Actually I don't like those date things. It was never set and never turned off apparently.

----------


## Poetess

* Virgiiiil!! I was really excited about seeing you!
You all look good xD I like all of you.
I need some encouragement to post my pix, tho I don`t take shots (I barely take pictures of myself).
I will try as soon as possible post pix of me..
*



*Editted*: I didn`t mean YOU encourage me, sorry.. I just need to talk to myself for sometimes :P

----------


## Virgil

> * Virgiiiil!! I was really excited about seeing you!
> You all look good xD I like all of you.
> I need some encouragement to post my pix, tho I don`t take shots (I barely take pictures of myself).
> I will try as soon as possible post pix of me..
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Editted*: I didn`t mean YOU encourage me, sorry.. I just need to talk to myself for sometimes :P


Oh thank you poetess. Please post your picture. I'm sure you're quite attractive, and unlike what your avatar says we won't hate you.  :Wink:

----------


## Janine

Yes,* poetress* - do post you photo...a real one. I was super shy at first to post one. Now I might post another later from a different perspective. Everyone on Lit Net makes me feel so at home that I just decided I had to be honest and post one. Try taking the photos yourself. I did that...it is a little tricky but can be done. You can play with the camera and get a lot of bad ones, but eventually you will get one that will turn out in the end. I had to delete a lot before this one. I hate pictures of myself. I always seem to smile funny but this one I got ok. So far I have gotten good responses. So *poetress* I am sure you are pretty...not to be hated at all.... :Smile:  

***Thank you, *everyone* for your nice compliments!*** 

 :Biggrin:  Hey, *Virgil* how many times now has your photo showed up on this thread? Quite a celeb you are! Everyone is quoting you, and alas - the photo pops up again and again. Yes, I agree with someone who said "better to have hair with gray, than no hair at all"...many men are losing theirs at your age. You are fortunate. 

*Drama*, my hair is not really 'reddish' as the photos shows...more light brown, and now it is a little shorter, too. BTW, *Virgil*, my old hair also has many thin white hairs mixed into it...and *V* ..glad you like big glasses, but actually these are not as big as they seem to appear in the photo. Maybe photos fatten things up..who knows? They always fatten my body up -ha! :FRlol:  

So...you 'non-picture posters' don't be shy. If I posted, and so can you!

----------


## Janine

> Wow....another family picture....Nice picture. Are you one the extreme left??
> 
> Janine -- you have warm smile and sparkling eyes.....


Hi *Madhuri*.....I Forgot to thank you for your sweet compliment. Happy to meet you, *Madhuri*! I love your photo in your profile...such a big smile...lovely....eyes. You have to post one in this post. You are so pretty and stunning!

I liked the photo of the guy, with his family in WV - such a great picture!  :Smile: so sorry, I forget your user name (think it is *Gordon*)...... so glad to see you and meet you! My son is 33 and I will have to post one of the two of us at his wedding or one of him and his wife...such a cute couple. These family photos are really nice. I like *Pen's* of his boys...great.

----------


## Laindessiel

> I guess you liked that photo, here's a companion photo which is not as good. (I've finally got the hang of photobucket! ) I think you can see my greying hair here. 
> 
> 
> 
> The towels on the floor are because of Brandi. She likes to steal them out of the kitchen and bring them into the living room.


Drame is right. You and Brandi both have the same expression!  :Wink:  That's not bad; considering the both of you are cute and adorable.  :Smile:  




> You know, basketball was my thing, I played well into my 30's, often with guys half my age, where ever we could rent a gym. I was well known for a plethora of trick shots: an unblockable hook, hook from the foul line, shoot without looking, etc. Neither of my boys were ever interested. I held the foul-shot championship at work, and had about a 70% 3-point shot rate. I can still shoot, but I can't run the court now!


Wow, you're incredible, Uncle Pen! Hooks! That's my forte...hehe...But I can't do a decent lay-up.  :Frown:  And 70% on-the-rainbow-country shot rate was amazing. Can't say more, Uncle Pen...You're beauty, brains and BRAWN...Harharhar... :Smile:  





> Ok, I got brave - found photobucket and uploaded a photo of me. Now don't laugh. I hope this works. So here I am finally.....


Finally Janine! You are prettier than I expected you to be! I sort of imagined you to be a little chubby because of your avatar...  :Wink:  You're beautiful! I like thr color of your hair!  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

:Smile:  *Lainy*, my hair is not that reddish, but thanks anyway. It looks different in different lights, I suppose. Now it is getting lighter all the time (due to mixed in white hairs, don't tell anyone - haha - I am getting to that age you know). This is one of the rare occasions I took a photo and liked it... of myself. Had to trash a lot of them, and not easy taking one's own photo. Thanks for the lovely compliments. Good you can't see my waist and hips - they are chubbier than I would like them to be. I am only 5' so can't put on any weight without it showing. Just how did my avy make you think I was chubby...just curious to know? 


Hey, now I am popping up all over again (like Uncle Virg) - see that's the thing with posting photos of yourself - you have to see yourself coming and going! :FRlol:

----------


## Laindessiel

> *Lainy*, my hair is not that reddish, but thanks anyway. It looks different in different lights, I suppose.


Anyways, it is still lovely.  :Wink:  




> Just how did my avy make you think I was chubby...just curious to know?


Haha! Well, your avy made me think of a balloon skirt, a REALLY big one, so I assumed that THAT is the image that stuck with me. Discombobulated, yeah. Lain is mental.  :Tongue:  




> Hey, now I am popping up all over again (like Uncle Virg) - see that's the thing with posting photos of yourself - you have to see yourself coming and going!


Hey we don't mind seeing you! It's actually good so we can refresh our memory of how you look... :Wink:  Beautiful... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Janine

Virgil, I love those hardwood floors and I can see your computer in the background near the sofa. Pretty quilt and pretty sofa, too...what I can see of it. And a pretty 'twosome' on the sofa... of course!

----------


## Janine

*Lain*, it is a photo of a man floating in space - a Christlike figure. Actually it may be Dali's idea of himself, not sure, but above him is his real wife looking down on the floating naked figure with hands outstretched...sort of a sunflower/sun behind him - of course all is open to interpretation!

----------


## Laindessiel

I can't see where their heads are. Looks to me like someone is wearing a BIG balloon skirt and is floating on the water with lilies and water plants around him. All I can see human-like are outstretched hands and feet. 

Sucks I don't see the real thing.  :Frown:

----------


## AimusSage

There you go Lain. The painting is called _The Ascension of Christ_ and made in 1958.  :Smile:  by Salvador Dali.

----------


## Janine

I thought it was called Pieta. Wow, am I off a bit. Thanks, Aim, for providing that wonderful large detailed picture. I saw it in person in the Philadelphia Dali Exhibition and was stunned by it. Really amazing!!!

----------


## AimusSage

Pieta is a term used for an artwork that depicts the virgin Mary and Jesus Christ. It's can apply to both painting and sculptures. 

...At least, I think, I'm not 100% certain on this.  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

> Pieta is a term used for an artwork that depicts the virgin Mary and Jesus Christ. It's can apply to both painting and sculptures. 
> 
> ...At least, I think, I'm not 100% certain on this.


Yes, that is the definition of the term. But now I have gone to my friend's Blog to check out the painting. Here is what he has listed: 

#170. Pieta (formerly "Ascension"), 1958 
Oil on canvas, 45.3 x 48.4 in, 115 x 123 cm
Coleccion JAPS, Mexico

So it seems we are both correct. The title now is Pieta.

It looks like his wife, Gala, overlooking the figure. One wonders if Dali saw himself in a heavenly light as Christ. Of course this is all open to interpretation. At any rate it is a magnificent painting. To stand in front of it one is in awe. I was there and I know.

----------


## Virgil

Wow, now that I understand it, it's a wonderful painting.

----------


## Virgil

> Hey, *Virgil* how many times now has your photo showed up on this thread? Quite a celeb you are! Everyone is quoting you, and alas - the photo pops up again and again. Yes, I agree with someone who said "better to have hair with gray, than no hair at all"...many men are losing theirs at your age. You are fortunate.


I guess I've been popular these last few days.  :Blush:  I'm thankful for my hair. Most of my childhood friends have either thinned out or are completely bald. Except for one friend who looks forever young, I might be the youngest looking out of the bunch.

----------


## Janine

> I guess I've been popular these last few days.  I'm thankful for my hair. Most of my childhood friends have either thinned out or are completely bald. Except for one friend who looks forever young, I might be the youngest looking out of the bunch.


Virgil,  :Thumbs Up:  good for you looking young. Yes, you have been "in the news" quite a bit this past week on Lit Net! I know a lot of guys your age that are balding and receeding and some even have white hair. I think you do look young, but then I am 10 yrs plus older than you, so I don't think of your age as old at all...I would trade ages with you any day....age is all relative, V. Thought you would tell me that I don't look nearly 56 (soon to be 57). Yikes -I can get senior citizens discounts some places. AARP keeps sending me applications and I tear them up. I think of myself as not much older than a college girl.....well mentally, anyway. 

Is that Dali painting something wonderful or what? I saw it in person and it was quite large - really awesome and impressive and evokes deep emotion. I could not stop staring at it, but I was familiar with the painting from my friend's blog and so had studied much of Dali's work before attending the show. I still was mesmerized with this particular painting. I love the expression in the hands. This painting is glowingly beautiful! I think it is my favorite of his.

 :Santasmile:  I am decorating our Christmas tree right now, so have to go...some Haiku... maybe later... Bye....J :Wave:

----------


## Virgil

Oh, Janine, I do not think you look 56 at all. You look at least my age if not younger. You can easily pass for someone in their 30's.

----------


## Janine

> Oh, Janine, I do not think you look 56 at all. You look at least my age if not younger. You can easily pass for someone in their 30's.


Virgil, are you pulling my leg - me - in my 30's? Maybe 40's, but not sure about 30's. My son, Sean is 33!  :FRlol:  Thanks anyway for the compliment since,...... I was sort of fishing for it. 


Haha! :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

I agree with Virgil Janine, you do look much younger then you "claim" to be!  :Biggrin:  How many kids do you have? Post up a family photo! I'm sure they all look as wonderful as you  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Virgil, are you pulling my leg - me - in my 30's? Maybe 40's, but not sure about 30's. My son, Sean is 33!  Thanks anyway for the compliment since,...... I was sort of fishing for it. 
> 
> 
> Haha!


No really I'm not pulling your leg. From the picture I see no wrinkles and no grey hair. I see nothing there to indicate 50s. 30s/40s, if you have no grey, how can one tell the difference. Maybe you ladies are better at that sort of thing.

 :FRlol:  Reminds me now of a scene in Antony and Cleopatra. Cleo asks a messenger from Rome how old Antony's wife looks and he answers thirty, which makes Cleo stop in her tracks because she is older. Hahaha.

----------


## Janine

> I agree with Virgil Janine, you do look much younger then you "claim" to be!  How many kids do you have? Post up a family photo! I'm sure they all look as wonderful as you


*Drama*, dear, I think I am old enough to be your grannie  :FRlol:  My only son, Sean, is 33; he got married last year...been with his girl now for 9 yrs. They both are such a handsome/pretty couple. I am hoping for a grand-baby - maybe next year - my figures are crossed. 
 :Smile:  Thank you for the compliments....both you and *Virgil*. It's true that I don't have a lot of wrinkles (took after my mom that way), but up close I do have tiny white hairs mixed into the light brown. My hair is layered more now and it just makes it look lighter - so I am lucky that way. If it goes all white I might consider dye or a rinse, but for now I like it lighter. I will try to post a photo from my sons wedding. I have to find one I really like - we have tons of pictures.

Hey, Virgil, you said you use Photobucket. If so, what format do you pick to post a picture? I tried all three, one at a time, to put the Nutcracker card back into my Signature and it keeps saying weird things about "invalid file" or "file too big". The photos is under 100 KB - in fact around 46KB. I can't figure out what the problem is. I want it to be about 2 or 3 times larger than it is. At this point I am frustrated with it and my.  :Crash:

----------


## Virgil

> Hey, Virgil, you said you use Photobucket. If so, what format do you pick to post a picture? I tried all three, one at a time, to put the Nutcracker card back into my Signature and it keeps saying weird things about "invalid file" or "file too big". The photos is under 100 KB - in fact around 46KB. I can't figure out what the problem is. I want it to be about 2 or 3 times larger than it is. At this point I am frustrated with it and my.


There was a choice that said for forums. I don't know if it can work in the signature space. I'm no expert, not even competent, so I'm probably the wrong person to ask. Have you asked Logos?

----------


## Janine

I haven't seen Logos around lately. I tried searching for her and can't seem to find her. Do I just email her? I did use the format for forums and copied the address down and pasted into the URL space but it did not work. Can't figure out why. I will try tomorrow to email Logos, I guess.

----------


## Virgil

> I haven't seen Logos around lately. I tried searching for her and can't seem to find her. Do I just email her? I did use the format for forums and copied the address down and pasted into the URL space but it did not work. Can't figure out why. I will try tomorrow to email Logos, I guess.


Yes PM her. She should be around tomorrow.

----------


## Logos

I'm often around, you just can't always see me  :Wink:  Janine, are you having problems posting a picture in a post? or a picture in your signature line?

----------


## Logos

To post a pic in your *signature line*:

Step 1: upload the image's url (starting with "http://www") from photo hosting site like photobucket, or from your computer.
(maximum size 500 by 100 pixels or 19.5 KB, whichever is smaller)

Step 2: click the "Insert Signature Picture" link under the pic to make the {SIGPIC][/SIGPIC} codes show up in the sigline text window.

Step 3: Click "Save Signature" button.

----------


## dramasnot6

My school just sent me my School Photo in my horrid uniform.I'm rebbeling in it because I'm not actually allowed to have my hair down :Tongue:

----------


## Janine

> To post a pic in your *signature line*:
> 
> Step 1: upload the image's url (starting with "http://www") from photo hosting site like photobucket, or from your computer.
> (maximum size 500 by 100 pixels or 19.5 KB, whichever is smaller)
> 
> Step 2: click the "Insert Signature Picture" link under the pic to make the {SIGPIC][/SIGPIC} codes show up in the sigline text window.
> 
> Step 3: Click "Save Signature" button.


Hi Logos, thanks for finding my inquiries on here. I am having problems uploading the picture to add to my signature. I have a photo in there presently of a drawing I did, but it is so small. I really want to make it at least twice the size, if I can. I think the file for the larger size version of the same drawing was about 47KB, so that might have been the problem. Do I just copy and past the URL out of the Photobucket site and if so which format - the one for forums, right? Now how do I get my photo reduced to under 19.5 KB. I have already reduced the resolution a couple times and it still is not low enough. 

Thanks for your help! Janine

----------


## Janine

> My school just sent me my School Photo in my horrid uniform.I'm rebbeling in it because I'm not actually allowed to have my hair down


Drama - so that is you with the pretty dark hair. You're a doll. You look like my cousin used to look when she was young. You are a very pretty girl. You should try to post a larger photo soon in the postings. Don't be shy. I hardly noticed the uniform. I was looking at your sweet lovely face, nice lips and eyes. Ah to be young again!  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

> Drama - so that is you with the pretty dark hair. You're a doll. You look like my cousin used to look when she was young. You are a very pretty girl. You should try to post a larger photo soon in the postings. Don't be shy. I hardly noticed the uniform. I was looking at your sweet lovely face, nice lips and eyes. Ah to be young again!


 :Blush:  Thank you for the lovely compliments Janine! You dont need to wish to be young again. I think theres no such thing as beauty on the outside, one is only truly attractive when they are beautiful inside because a smile and eyes reflect one's soul. That type of beauty is timeless, nothing or no one can take away the beauty of someones eyes and smile. So no need to worry Janine, you have a very lovely soul and therefore a timeless beauty :Smile:

----------


## Janine

> Thank you for the lovely compliments Janine! You dont need to wish to be young again. I think theres no such thing as beauty on the outside, one is only truly attractive when they are beautiful inside because a smile and eyes reflect one's soul. That type of beauty is timeless, nothing or no one can take away the beauty of someones eyes and smile. So no need to worry Janine, you have a very lovely soul and therefore a timeless beauty


Drama - Our feelings and thoughts are totally mutual. I can tell about your lovely soul, D, from your writings - so sensitive and observant of life and people. You are really a good person and so nice and considerate to everyone on Lit Net. Someone once told me "the best thing you can put on your face is a smile." I have always remembered that and I believe in it! Most times when one is friendly to a stranger, they immediately respond, and are friendly back. If only the whole world could think that way. There is too much isolation out there. Lit Net is nice because it brings together people with similiar interests and sensibilities. I love it so far and finding so many new friends like you. You are sweet and beautiful, too.  :Smile:

----------


## miss tenderness

> Wow, you can make that out? Yes it is. I set that up in the living room because my wife was complaining that I spent too much time on the computer. So this way she can watch TV while I play on lit net. Now she complains I'm too absorbed with the computer and don't pay enough attention to her.  I can't win.  But you can see we have to keep covers over our sofas because Brandi has privildges. We used to never allow Sasha (our previous dog that you can see in my first lit net photo) on the couches. But we got soft with Brandi. We didn't realize she would grow as big as she is. She's a hundred pounds, which is about 45 kg. But she's not fat. 
> 
> Thanks all on the compliments.



so it's Dell! yay, but mine is newer and not black,it's silver. 
You know Virg, when I was in college ,we had a genius professor who couldn't have a normal marriage because he was so addict to books and his libraray. He told us that his wife was complaing about this and then she couldn't saty anymore. He did his best to get over this but he couldn't and his wife left him. It's nice when you are addict to things that people around you also addict to them. This way there is no bothering and the vice versa. When I saty with the family and they see me spend most of my time on the Net,it really bothers them,but what can I do :FRlol:  I really enjoy it!

Janine, wow, you look so beautiful. I loke your nose :Smile: 
Drame,sweety, you seem like a student who I'd love to teach.

----------


## toni

> My school just sent me my School Photo in my horrid uniform.I'm rebbeling in it because I'm not actually allowed to have my hair down



Aww.. what a Pretty Girl my alien sister is! What beauty!  :Biggrin:  That photo was worthy of all Praises combined!  :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## dramasnot6

:Blush:  Aww thank ye toni dear! The compliment was especially wonderful coming from such a lovely alien as yourself  :Biggrin:  But your wonderful flattery wont make me forget a certain promise made before i left for putting up your own pic! I have full confidence that youre as gorgeous as your heart is, and give you my full support for putting it up  :Smile: 

I would love to be taught by you Taleen! It would be a wonderful delight to have such a sweet teacher, i think ive already learned plenty from you just on LitNet even  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

> Drama - Our feelings and thoughts are totally mutual. I can tell about your lovely soul, D, from your writings - so sensitive and observant of life and people. You are really a good person and so nice and considerate to everyone on Lit Net. Someone once told me "the best thing you can put on your face is a smile." I have always remembered that and I believe in it! Most times when one is friendly to a stranger, they immediately respond, and are friendly back. If only the whole world could think that way. There is too much isolation out there. Lit Net is nice because it brings together people with similiar interests and sensibilities. I love it so far and finding so many new friends like you. You are sweet and beautiful, too.


Aww thank you so much Janine!  :Biggrin:  I'm also extremely happy to have made a friend like you :Smile:  Such great people here on LitNet.

----------


## Logos

Janine, its no, prob, glad to be of help  :Smile:  though I'm not sure why you want such a large version in your sigline that will show up with every post? The version you have now is 70 X 100 pixels, 3.03kbs, so the max *height* you will get with that image, because, if you notice, the dimensions for sigline images is (width) 500 X (length) 100 pixels. (For example my sigline image is 495 X 39 pixels or something.) The low_ height_ but long width dimension is so that signature lines don't get too huge and 'overpower' actual posts and 'clog' threads with too much scrolling due to huge siglines which is usually frowned upon in discussion forums.

Or... what you could do, as I did for my sigline image, 'creatively crop' a long narrow section of it, again to fit the dimensions, working from the original/largest version of your drawing (make sure to save your smaller/cropped version as a diff. file so you don't lose your original though!)

The photobucket link you use for _siglines_ here is the "URL link-Email & IM" one.

----------


## Pensive

Nice photos, dramasnot6, Janine and everyone! All of you are very pretty!  :Smile: 

Hey dramas, 

You look like a very sweet young girl - not more than 14 or 15? And very Indian? Are your forefathers, by any chance, from Asia?

----------


## Laindessiel

DRAME, you are one gorgeous lady! I love your hair and your sweet/mysterious smile. I wish we wore that uniform too; you know, the little tie and the dark coat. Makes one feel superior.  :Wink: 

And Janine's right. SURPRISE anyone with a smile and chances are, you'd get a smile back and made his/her day.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  It's the only power we've got!

----------


## dramasnot6

> Hey dramas, 
> 
> You look like a very sweet young girl - not more than 14 or 15? And very Indian? Are your forefathers, by any chance, from Asia?


Thank you Pensive! I'm the very old age of 14  :Smile:  My father is Indian and my mother is half Spanish and half Russian. What is your heritage?

----------


## dramasnot6

> DRAME, you are one gorgeous lady! I love your hair and your sweet/mysterious smile. I wish we wore that uniform too; you know, the little tie and the dark coat. Makes one feel superior. 
> 
> And Janine's right. SURPRISE anyone with a smile and chances are, you'd get a smile back and made his/her day.  It's the only power we've got!


Thank ye so much Lain! What a compliment coming from such a beautiful girl as yourself  :Biggrin:  Trust me, you wouldnt want this uniform. It doesnt make you feel superior in the least, just really...really strangled. The teachers pay no attention to academics and all attention to how much jewelry you have on and whether your shirts tucked in *sigh*  :Rolleyes:  
Smiles are wonderful things! Very,very contagious  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> Janine, its no, prob, glad to be of help  though I'm not sure why you want such a large version in your sigline that will show up with every post? The version you have now is 70 X 100 pixels, 3.03kbs, so the max *height* you will get with that image, because, if you notice, the dimensions for sigline images is (width) 500 X (length) 100 pixels. (For example my sigline image is 495 X 39 pixels or something.) The low_ height_ but long width dimension is so that signature lines don't get too huge and 'overpower' actual posts and 'clog' threads with too much scrolling due to huge siglines which is usually frowned upon in discussion forums.
> 
> Or... what you could do, as I did for my sigline image, 'creatively crop' a long narrow section of it, again to fit the dimensions, working from the original/largest version of your drawing (make sure to save your smaller/cropped version as a diff. file so you don't lose your original though!)
> 
> The photobucket link you use for _siglines_ here is the "URL link-Email & IM" one.


Hi Logos, thanks for all your help. The reason I wanted the picture a little bigger (even twice the size would be fine) is that it is a card I designed and did in ink for Christmas a number of years back that I recently scanned, and I wanted to say Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to everyone with it....I would add the greeting to my signature line. This picture of the card is showing up just postage size now (I think even smaller than my avatar) and one can't really make it out too well. It is quite detailed ink work of the Nutcracker Ballet. I will just use it through Christmas, do you think I can get it to be smaller file size if I reduce the resolution? Can it be visually twice the size it is now? I can't elongate it at all. I see what you did with yours, but that won't work in this instance. 

Thanks again for all your help and explanation. I have to go out holiday shopping now, so will check this thread later on tonight. Thanks ~ Janine

----------


## Logos

Janine, no, it can't visually be twice the size it is now, the *only* way you can make it bigger is by making it _longer_, it is already at the max. height size-wise (I measured it in my photo editing software, its 70X100 ) regardless of resolution, the file size is teeny tiny already, 4kbs.

You could post the original size in this same topic and still have the tiny image in your sigline but also have a hotlink to the large version in your sigline.

----------


## Pendragon

> My school just sent me my School Photo in my horrid uniform.I'm rebbeling in it because I'm not actually allowed to have my hair down


Lovely shot, Drama!  
I see my sonnet was still true even if based on a mistaken picture...  But you wouldn't know anything about that, would you, dear?

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww thank you Pen!  :Biggrin:  Every syllable of verse that you wrote for me remains deeply in my heart no matter what, just because it was written by such a sweet dragon as yourself  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aww, Drame, you look perfectly charming!

----------


## dramasnot6

Thank ye kindly Robin  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> Thank ye kindly Robin


Drama - what sweet compliments you gave me in the haiku thread. You are a dear one, and a good new friend, too. I love being on here and meeting so many nice people. I like your uniform picture, but you are probably even prettier in person, and I would hate wearing a uniform, too. I imagine your long hair is so thick and lovely. And you have such dark beautiful skin and eyes. I like that little twist to your smile. I could tell it was a point of rebellion. 
Drama, were you the one on Haiku that said they liked my nose? Yikes, I have always hated it. I never thought of it as my best feature. When I was young, I thought it was too big and I was self conscious of it all the time, how funny now to think of that . I don't of my nose as big now, but still it's far from the perfect nose and I would prefer a different one, but I am stuck with what I have. Best thing, that I said before, to put on one's face is a big smile! :Biggrin:  That is why we have a variety of smilies on this site. We must all like smiling, right. Lit Net must atract smilers....that has got to be it.  :FRlol:

----------


## Janine

> Janine, no, it can't visually be twice the size it is now, the *only* way you can make it bigger is by making it _longer_, it is already at the max. height size-wise (I measured it in my photo editing software, its 70X100 ) regardless of resolution, the file size is teeny tiny already, 4kbs.
> 
> You could post the original size in this same topic and still have the tiny image in your sigline but also have a hotlink to the large version in your sigline.


Logos, thanks again for your attention to my problems of posting the sig pic.I see what you mean about height. I guess what I will do is put it into the body of the text from the hosting site in some posts nearer Christmas. I just would do it as we posted our photos in the Photoalbum site. It just needs to be larger for a few days or so to wish Happy Holidays to everyone. I will try it soon and see what happens and then just paste the address in each time...a little more work, but that's ok. I can't crop it to fit a longer format - that would ruin the design altogether. I won't make it too big. Another idea is to put it in my profile picture or to link it to a blog as you suggested. I did not start a blog on Net Lit yet, am going to after the holidays. 
Thanks again, I appreciate it! ~ Janine

----------


## Logos

> I guess what I will do is put it into the body of the text from the hosting site in some posts nearer Christmas.


That sounds like your best bet, and after all this discussion.. can't wait to get a better view of your artwork!  :Smile:

----------


## kathycf

Nice pictures Drama and Janine. Drama, you do look a little rebellious in that pic. :Wink:

----------


## Janine

Thanks Kathcf. Did you post your photo yet?

----------


## Janine

> That sounds like your best bet, and after all this discussion.. can't wait to get a better view of your artwork!


Thanks, Logos, and I hope to make a blog soon with more examples of my art. It should be fun to make it up but need better scans and photos and that will take me a little bit of time. I will tackle that after the holidays. 

Have a good night and thanks ~ Janine

----------


## dramasnot6

> Nice pictures Drama and Janine. Drama, you do look a little rebellious in that pic.


 :Biggrin:  Thanks kathy! Really glad you think so :Wink:

----------


## Janine

Drama, I like your avatar and the photo in your profile page of the book with blue, is it petals, scattered on the pages. That is quite interesting. Did you take these photos or find them online? They are really moody and striking. I, also, like the one in your signature. All are great photography and nice composition, with a gentle sensitive mood to them. Very nice choices and they go well together.

----------


## Janine

This is just an experiment to see if it will place my photo in the text.....  Wow, it worked. I will have to paste it in each time I post.

* Happy Holidays everyone! Love and peace to all of you ~ Janine*

----------


## Pensive

> Thank you Pensive! I'm the very old age of 14  My father is Indian and my mother is half Spanish and half Russian. What is your heritage?


Welcome to the fantastic fourteen (hope it will be fantastic) league, man! 

I got the idea of you being Asian from your picture. You are a bit brown and have black-ish hair which I think are not common amongst Americans.

My grandparents from father's side migrated from India in 1940's something, used to live in Lacknow before that. You might have had heard of this city in India. On the other hand, my mother is a Punjabi.

----------


## muhsin

We are waiting to see Janie's pic. Soon?

----------


## Virgil

> Thank ye so much Lain! What a compliment coming from such a beautiful girl as yourself  Trust me, you wouldnt want this uniform. It doesnt make you feel superior in the least, just really...really strangled. The teachers pay no attention to academics and all attention to how much jewelry you have on and whether your shirts tucked in *sigh*  
> Smiles are wonderful things! Very,very contagious


Don't underestimate the importance of appearence, especially neatness. Kids in their school uniforms always have a special appeal for me. It makes them look more sophisticated. I can't stand the sloppy look that is so popular these days. I think you look quite nice.

Now that really sounds like an old fogey talking.  :FRlol:  A fourteen year old is entitled to be somewhat rebellious.  :Wink:  

BTW, Drama what type of school do you go to that requires uniforms, a religious school?

----------


## dramasnot6

No, every single school in Australia requires a uniform. Be it public, private, unisex, monosex, religious, non-religious, etc. There is no school that doesnt require it. Not one. I've even met homeschooled kids who were encouraged to wear their uniform while taught at home! I go to a private school here, but all 12 years of my life were spent in a public one so it is a new experience. The government schools here are rather atrocious though here, i tried one out for a day when coming here and kids were having food fights in the middle of a math class. My private school is the only non-religious AND unisex one in the entire city i think. What type of schooling did you have Virgil?

----------


## dramasnot6

Hey virgil! look at that, its just us online!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

I went to public school, Drama. I did not have to wear a uniform. I probably, no definitely, would have rebelled. I was a rebellious teenager. But I think uniforms are good idea. So much of kid's energies go into a "look" that I think it takes away from learning.

Just Us? Don't tell anyone.  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

I can definetly see you as a rebel Virgil!  :Biggrin:  I actually think freedom of dress enhances the learning experience, it opens up your mind and lets the teachers fully concentrate on the curriculum and classroom behaviour. I too thought it might be a good idea upon arriving here, but after experiencing both i find i very much miss the freedom. In theory it's good, but in practice the entire school body has to put lots of time and energy, more so then deciding what to wear for the day, in maintaning and enforcing a proper uniform that it really isnt worth it. Takes away from the juicy stuff, the learning  :Biggrin:  :Wink:  For me no degree of neatness is worth being exposed to less knowledge  :Smile: Of course, many of my peers disagree  :Frown:

----------


## thevintagepiper

> No, every single school in Australia requires a uniform. Be it public, private, unisex, monosex, religious, non-religious, etc. There is no school that doesnt require it. Not one. I've even met homeschooled kids who were encouraged to wear their uniform while taught at home! I go to a private school here, but all 12 years of my life were spent in a public one so it is a new experience. The government schools here are rather atrocious though here, i tried one out for a day when coming here and kids were having food fights in the middle of a math class. My private school is the only non-religious AND unisex one in the entire city i think. What type of schooling did you have Virgil?


That's what the schools here are like as well....strict and sophisticated uniforms for all. 
I'm a homeschooler, and therefore an exception  :Tongue:

----------


## Pendragon

> *Lainy*, my hair is not that reddish, but thanks anyway. It looks different in different lights, I suppose. Now it is getting lighter all the time (due to mixed in white hairs, don't tell anyone - haha - I am getting to that age you know). This is one of the rare occasions I took a photo and liked it... of myself. Had to trash a lot of them, and not easy taking one's own photo. Thanks for the lovely compliments. Good you can't see my waist and hips - they are chubbier than I would like them to be. I am only 5' so can't put on any weight without it showing. Just how did my avy make you think I was chubby...just curious to know? 
> 
> 
> Hey, now I am popping up all over again (like Uncle Virg) - see that's the thing with posting photos of yourself - you have to see yourself coming and going!


Come now, Janine (lovely picture, BTW), if Virgil and I have become the Uncles here, then surely there is a need for a sweet Aunty? Aunty Janine, the tiny poet. Anyone else think that sounds good?  
 BTW The pipe is just for show, it helps me think when I write!  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

> No, every single school in Australia requires a uniform. Be it public, private, unisex, monosex, religious, non-religious, etc. There is no school that doesnt require it. Not one. I've even met homeschooled kids who were encouraged to wear their uniform while taught at home! I go to a private school here, but all 12 years of my life were spent in a public one so it is a new experience. The government schools here are rather atrocious though here, i tried one out for a day when coming here and kids were having food fights in the middle of a math class. My private school is the only non-religious AND unisex one in the entire city i think. What type of schooling did you have Virgil?


This is exactly how Indian schools are, not even a single school that doesnt has a uniform.

----------


## Madhuri

> Come now, Janine (lovely picture, BTW), if Virgil and I have become the Uncles here, then surely there is a need for a sweet Aunty? Aunty Janine, the tiny poet. Anyone else think that sounds good? BTW The pipe is just for show, it helps me think when I write!


You look so cool with the pipe, Pen, and so sophisticated.... :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> I can definetly see you as a rebel Virgil!  I actually think freedom of dress enhances the learning experience, it opens up your mind and lets the teachers fully concentrate on the curriculum and classroom behaviour. I too thought it might be a good idea upon arriving here, but after experiencing both i find i very much miss the freedom. In theory it's good, but in practice the entire school body has to put lots of time and energy, more so then deciding what to wear for the day, in maintaning and enforcing a proper uniform that it really isnt worth it. Takes away from the juicy stuff, the learning  For me no degree of neatness is worth being exposed to less knowledge Of course, many of my peers disagree


I wouldn't like wearing a yellow uniform as a matter of fact, especially in Summer. But thank goodness, school uniforms here are not yellow, or red... So I agree! Schools should have a proper uniform.  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

No *Pendragon* - two Uncles is quite enough. I just want to be one of the girls, please. Even my daughter-in-law calls me Janine and not Mom. I prefer it. I feel young. You and Virg can be the uncles and guide the young ones. Let me be an equal and yes, a tiny poetress. Thanks for the compliment on my photo. Someone asked when Janie was going to post a photo. If they mean me, please be assured I did so - about page 115 now...a few back. We have been busy on this post these past weeks! Did Logos post a photo for real? I have not seen it but if so tell me what page.

If she pops in she can see this works like this - my Holiday card to all....

*********************************************
 
* Happy Holidays everyone. Love and peace to all of you! ~ Janine*

----------


## Virgil

> No *Pendragon* - two Uncles is quite enough. I just want to be one of the girls, please. Even my daughter-in-law calls me Janine and not Mom. I prefer it. I feel young. You and Virg can be the uncles and guide the young ones.


I don't mind being called Uncle by the young, but I don't actually prefer it either by everyone else. I kid around that I'm old, but i don't want to be reminded.  :Wink:  

Janine, Logos's photo is her avatar.

----------


## Logos

> Janine, Logos's photo is her avatar.


Yup, I think I'm one of the few around with a real pic of me as avatar although I know its kinda blurry  :Tongue: 

Janine that's lovely pen and ink(?) work, and Happy Holidays to you too! I just finished all my shopping today and relieved that that part of it is over with, I hate shopping, now time for the fun stuff.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Drama, I like your avatar and the photo in your profile page of the book with blue, is it petals, scattered on the pages. That is quite interesting. Did you take these photos or find them online? They are really moody and striking. I, also, like the one in your signature. All are great photography and nice composition, with a gentle sensitive mood to them. Very nice choices and they go well together.


Aww thanks Janine! I dont take any of them but i collect photos and drawings of books off the web. I dont think there's anything more beautiful and photogenic then a book :Smile:  If you ever want a new pic of any kind I'd be happy to give you a nice one of a book  :Wink:  I like your avatar too! When i first saw it and didnt know what it was, it was great fun trying to figure it out and making up all these stories behind it.  :Tongue:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Janine

> Yup, I think I'm one of the few around with a real pic of me as avatar although I know its kinda blurry 
> 
> Janine that's lovely pen and ink(?) work, and Happy Holidays to you too! I just finished all my shopping today and relieved that that part of it is over with, I hate shopping, now time for the fun stuff.


Logos, I thought at first that was your real photo, but back awhile ago you never said it was - when the thread was first started. I think you are very pretty and attractive even if you show up blurry in this photo. One can tell how you basically look. And you are so very nice, too. Thanks for all your help, and as you can see, I did manage to post the drawing actual card size, but I have to post it now once in a while (for this week) since I have to paste the address in each time. Really that is no big deal - I have it saved in a program for quick reference. I think it might be overwhelming to put it my post body too often, so it will be posted periodically. 
Thank you for your compliments. It is pen and ink and done with a fine point rapidiograph pen (technical pen). I have not done this for years, but I am hoping to get motivated to begin working again. I say this with shame, I have had serious "artist's block".  :Frown:  This site stimulates my interest once more - so many creative people here. Sometimes one feels so isolated when creative minded. Not here!
See you around the post.... J  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

> Aww thanks Janine! I dont take any of them but i collect photos and drawings of books off the web. I dont think there's anything more beautiful and photogenic then a book If you ever want a new pic of any kind I'd be happy to give you a nice one of a book  I like your avatar too! When i first saw it and didnt know what it was, it was great fun trying to figure it out and making up all these stories behind it.


Drama, well you have great taste in photos, girl! I right click all the time on net photos and have files and files myself. I am kind of addicted to copying now and saving everything. I have a lot of art files categorised by artists on disks. Thanks for the offer of a photo. I might take you up on it sometime. I probably should have put a nativity or another artist's work pertaining to Christmas in my avy for now, but I was too lazy to change it and too busy with holiday stuff to have the time.
Well, true, the Dali painting was a bit of a mystery, but that made it more fun in a way. When someone posted it full-size, in his post, everyone went wild over it. It is something to see in person. So completely mesmerizing and impressive. Glad you like it. I always liked yours. I like photos of books, too. I love books, period! and old books are great. Your avy fits the forum perfectly! I have some old books tied with a ribbon just sitting out looking interesting in my room. They are tiny old volumes of Shakespeare plays; I found them in the "give-away" bin at my local library - what a find! I thought they are "precious little treasures". See, we think the same way, Drama.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> No *Pendragon* - two Uncles is quite enough. I just want to be one of the girls, please. Even my daughter-in-law calls me Janine and not Mom. I prefer it. I feel young. You and Virg can be the uncles and guide the young ones. Let me be an equal and yes, a tiny poetress. Thanks for the compliment on my photo. Someone asked when Janie was going to post a photo. If they mean me, please be assured I did so - about page 115 now...a few back. We have been busy on this post these past weeks! Did Logos post a photo for real? I have not seen it but if so tell me what page.
> 
> If she pops in she can see this works like this - my Holiday card to all....
> 
> *********************************************
>  
> * Happy Holidays everyone. Love and peace to all of you! ~ Janine*


Now that I see the detail, that is gorgeous Janine. Really beautiful.

----------


## Gordon Comstock

Janine, COOL ART!!! I couldn't make out the second dancer from the little picture, very meticulous. I enjoy line art I think more than four color.

----------


## miss tenderness

> Yup, I think I'm one of the few around with a real pic now time for the fun stuff.


It's a pretty avy,Logo. You look so beautiful and intelligint. I've always loved your avy.

----------


## toni

~gathering courage~ ~gathering courage~
Okies. This is me and my pretty mom and my pet, I mean, my brother, billy :Tongue:  

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## miss tenderness

Pen , Pen : a gentelman :Smile:

----------


## Janine

:Thumbs Up:  Ok... *Toni*. I knew you were so pretty! Your mother is pretty, too and your little brother is handsome - tell him I said so. Lovely smile and eyes. How sweet a photo of your family. Good for you girl posting finally! I love this thread. We all get to really meet each other face to face. Nice photo - is that an elf in the background or two of them? Cute! :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

TONI!!!!!! My dear beautiful alien! Whadya know?You are as beautiful as your heart  :Smile:  What a nice looking family you have there Toni and Lain! And your little brother is adorable  :Biggrin:  

Face and Mind
Soul and Heart
When it comes to this Alien's beauty
There is no one place to start
Stunning smile, silk hair
Eyes so pretty they are hard to bear
Didnt think anything could reflect such a lovely soul
Until we saw the beauty that reflects her as a whole

----------


## toni

Aww.. Thank you very much for your compliments, Janine.  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  Yes, I'll tell my brother.. I guess he will blush too!  :Smile: 

And the background, I think they are 2 children on a cart? This photo was taken in a mall.. :Biggrin:

----------


## miss tenderness

> ~gathering courage~ ~gathering courage~
> Okies. This is me and my pretty mom and my pet, I mean, my brother, billy 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


wow,great picture,Toni. You are soooooooooo pretty and so is your mommy,pretty family. oh, and your pet :FRlol:  very naughty but smart,isn't he?

----------


## toni

> TONI!!!!!! My dear beautiful alien! Whadya know?You are as beautiful as your heart  What a nice looking family you have there Toni and Lain! And your little brother is adorable  
> 
> Face and Mind
> Soul and Heart
> When it comes to this Alien's beauty
> There is no one place to start
> Stunning smile, silk hair
> Eyes so pretty they are hard to bear
> Didnt think anything could reflect such a lovely soul
> Until we saw the beauty that reflects her as a whole


Oh, mira. You wrote a poem!  :Blush:   :Blush:  
Thank you barry mooch!!! :Biggrin:  
Your sister alien is indeed very touched. What kindness! :Biggrin:  
*honorary alien bow*





> wow,great picture,Toni. You are soooooooooo pretty and so is your mommy,pretty family. oh, and your pet very naughty but smart,isn't he?


Thank you, Ms. T.  :Biggrin:  All of your compliments are making my face as red as a tomato!  :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## dramasnot6

Mo taggapin  :Biggrin:  *alien salute and bow*

----------


## Laindessiel

FINALLY!!!!!

And you darkened the photo...hmmm.. :Tongue: 

Courage is the only thing, dearie Toni, my cutest sis.  :Smile:  See, they like you!

----------


## toni

oh, geez, man. I didn't "darken" the photo. That's how it came.. I think it needs some lightening..hold on........ :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

I like the photo as it is. Toni is so petite and so adorable. I knew it from her posts and her haiku's.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aww, toni, you _are_ pretty!!

----------


## Pensive

Wonderful photo, toni!  :Smile:

----------


## ShoutGrace

Yay! Three cheers for the most courageous and unreasonably timid pretty young alien around.  :Wink:   :Biggrin:   :Thumbs Up: 

I suppose I will now have to keep up my end of the bargain . . . *sigh* Okay.

Good photo toni.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Laindessiel

Yes, yes, you have to, Shouty. She's waiting....

----------


## Pendragon

> No *Pendragon* - two Uncles is quite enough. I just want to be one of the girls, please. Even my daughter-in-law calls me Janine and not Mom. I prefer it. I feel young. You and Virg can be the uncles and guide the young ones. Let me be an equal and yes, a tiny poetress. Thanks for the compliment on my photo. Someone asked when Janie was going to post a photo. If they mean me, please be assured I did so - about page 115 now...a few back. We have been busy on this post these past weeks! Did Logos post a photo for real? I have not seen it but if so tell me what page.
> 
> If she pops in she can see this works like this - my Holiday card to all....
> 
> *********************************************
>  
> * Happy Holidays everyone. Love and peace to all of you! ~ Janine*


Actually, the many who call me "Uncle" keep me feeling young, because I have always enjoyed the company of young people-- you can sometimes learn a lot from them by being part of the gang. But your feelings are certainly respected. Not only a tiny poetess, but a gifted artist as well! That is lovely! And so delicate looking, like the dancer from _The Steadfast Tin Soldier_. Your gifts are amazing!  :Thumbs Up:   :Smile:

----------


## Pendragon

> Aww.. Thank you very much for your compliments, Janine.  Yes, I'll tell my brother.. I guess he will blush too! 
> 
> And the background, I think they are 2 children on a cart? This photo was taken in a mall..


For the Brother of Toni

Will the brother of the Samurai and The Flower
When he grows up into a man—
And seeks the pathway he must travel
Come to know and understand...
From the doorway of our parents house
The road starts—it does not end
The hours spent with dad, mom, sisters, even a mouse,
May come to be a treasure to hold within.
Your path yet undecided may lie ahead,
But the wisdom gained from family is without price
One day you may take your own son by the hand
And give him the same words of advice.
The ones who love you most are those you cannot afford to loose:
And it will help guide the step you take along the path you choose

Pendragon

----------


## TEND

Aww, Toni you look adorable!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  I'll never understand people's severe apprehensiveness towards sharing their lovely pictures.

----------


## Janine

*Pendragon*, what nice compliments.  :Smile:  I need inspiration - I have lost touch with the art field and most importantly, my own work. I need to re-emerse myself in it, or try to do small projects like this one again. I have others you will like even more. This actually is not my favorite, but is my Christmas card, so it applies to now. 

Sometimes we lose faith in ourselves. You can all probably relate, as all writers/artists can. We are not so different....we are all sensitive and observant of life, nature, beauty, etc. This site is putting me back "in touch" with people who think like me and my true self, and I am grateful. After Christmas I hope to make up a blog of my artwork. I have so much I can show, but need better photos or scans of some. The lit net will be my vehicle to have a one man/woman show, right?

Pen, I enjoy your poems - so personal to the people on here. That is really nice. You are their beloved Uncle. 

I like being just "Janine" and "tiny poetess" is cute, since mostly I have posted Haiku's and some short simplistic poems, so far. I am tiny, too, just 5'. 

Your self portrait photo I saw in the your post before. Such an inquisitive look. So what is with the pipe - just for effect like Sherlock Holmes or what? I read that you said you don't smoke it really. You are funny!

----------


## TEND

Well Janine, if your first beautiful artistic display is any indication of whats to come I simply cannot wait  :Biggrin:  .

----------


## Pendragon

> *Pendragon*, what nice compliments.  I need inspiration - I have lost touch with the art field and most importantly, my own work. I need to re-emerse myself in it, or try to do small projects like this one again. I have others you will like even more. This actually is not my favorite, but is my Christmas card, so it applies to now. 
> 
> Sometimes we lose faith in ourselves. You can all probably relate, as all writers/artists can. We are not so different....we are all sensitive and observant of life, nature, beauty, etc. This site is putting me back "in touch" with people who think like me and my true self, and I am grateful. After Christmas I hope to make up a blog of my artwork. I have so much I can show, but need better photos or scans of some. The lit net will be my vehicle to have a one man/woman show, right?
> 
> Pen, I enjoy your poems - so personal to the people on here. That is really nice. You are their beloved Uncle. 
> 
> I like being just "Janine" and "tiny poetess" is cute, since mostly I have posted Haiku's and some short simplistic poems, so far. I am tiny, too, just 5'. 
> 
> Your self portrait photo I saw in the your post before. Such an inquisitive look. So what is with the pipe - just for effect like Sherlock Holmes or what? I read that you said you don't smoke it really. You are funny!


Thank you for the comment on my poems. It means a lot, coming from one of your own rare talents.

As to the pipes. I collect some, oddly shaped ones are my favorites, but of course I have my Holmes and Gandalf pipes. I quit smoking years ago, thank God, and the pipes have not been lit, the meerchems still pure white. I hold them in my mouth to help me think as I write. I write short mysteries for John Olsen's _The Shadow Magazine in Review Website_ where we keep alive the pulp magazine/OTR character "The Shadow". I have published about 35. You may find some in the bad pages of the Brainteasers Thread under games. I have a short story posted on the pulp characters, if you'd like to read it. Click the link at the bottom. Keep up the fine art and poetry! Pen.  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

*Tend*, Thanks so much! A friend of mine made me a blog, but I never added to it. It is just a photo of me from awhile ago and something short about me being an artist and then a few photos of my artwork I sent to him via internet. Sadly, I could not figure out the formatting and the photos needed to be reshot or scanned, and I put it off. I will look into it after the holidays. I hope to make a better one on this site and maybe the Yahoo site as well. It will be a challenge and fun! Time to get back out into the art world. Too much time has lapsed. I did not think my work would hold up on the computer but so far I have had good results. Thanks so much for your compliments. 4 intense years of study at a notable art college apparently did pay off.

I sent this Christmas card through the mail many years back and have some copies left, but now the cabinet where I have them stored is jammed and I can't get it open presently. I suppose this can entice everyone to see my other stuff and hopefully will inspire me. I need that - all artists do.

----------


## Virgil

> ~gathering courage~ ~gathering courage~
> Okies. This is me and my pretty mom and my pet, I mean, my brother, billy 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Toni you and your mom are beautiful. Your brother looks like a great kid. You have a wonderful family.  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

> Thank you for the comment on my poems. It means a lot, coming from one of your own rare talents.
> 
> As to the pipes. I collect some, oddly shaped ones are my favorites, but of course I have my Holmes and Gandalf pipes. I quit smoking years ago, thank God, and the pipes have not been lit, the meerchems still pure white. I hold them in my mouth to help me think as I write. I write short mysteries for John Olsen's _The Shadow Magazine in Review Website_ where we keep alive the pulp magazine/OTR character "The Shadow". I have published about 35. You may find some in the bad pages of the Brainteasers Thread under games. I have a short story posted on the pulp characters, if you'd like to read it. Click the link at the bottom. Keep up the fine art and poetry! Pen.


Pen - thank you again - I don't know if I have rare talents. I gave up trying to sell my work years ago although I got good responses and some did sell. I now look at it now as expression to please myself. I thought it was so nice that you made up poems directly personal to the people on here. Real sweet of you.

 :Smile:  I meant to tell you I like the photos of your sons. Good looking boys. I have one son and he is 33 now, married and launched. I am hoping for a grandchild someday soon. And please do not then call me "grannie"! Only the grand-kids can.

Interesting collection - pipes. I have had a few, selling antiques, but nothing as exotic as you mention. A Gandaff pipe would be so cool and a Holmes pipe - great! Glad to hear the pipe is but an ornament and not an addiction. Better for your health. Good for you quiting!  :Thumbs Up:  

 :Alien:  I have heard of "The Shadow" - wasn't that an old radio broadcast? (of course I am not that old) I will check out the links you have provided. They sound interesting. Thanks and you keep up your good work of creativity and writing, too!

----------


## Laindessiel

*Wondering where my left hand went, Mads? I'll give it to you...*

----------


## Janine

:Wave:  Ok Lainy, can you explain this photo to us.  :Goof:

----------


## RobinHood3000

...her right hand went away!!  :Eek:   :Bawling: 

Still looking lovely, though, Lain. Peculiar limb situation notwithstanding.

----------


## Laindessiel

> Ok Lainy, can you explain this photo to us.


Hey Janine! Obviously, you haven't seen the other photo that was similar to this that I posted a week back (it was also during the Philippine Fashion Week); and Maddie said that my left arm was nowhere to be located! So I posted this photo to prove to Mads that indeed, my left arm exists and that I'm no alien.  :Tongue:  (No offense to My Dear Aliens... :Alien:  :Alien:  ) 

Thanks Rob, and...uhh...now that you've mentioned it....hmmm...I see...seems like my two arms refuse to be visible at the same time!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

> *Wondering where my left hand went, Mads? I'll give it to you...*


Said I not you were going to break hearts out there on the runway, Flower?

----------


## Laindessiel

The David, Earl of Pendragon, has now added a new talent to his growing list of it. How can you become a seer?  But I'll have only succeed if I tug the heart of that man behind me.  :Tongue:  Unless ofcourse, if I had yours...

----------


## Madhuri

A very nice pose... :Wink:  I'll have to agree with Robin, where's your right hand??  :Tongue:  and I say you are the 'Star' of litnet...... :Nod:

----------


## Laindessiel

The Baddie of LitNet has just complimented me! *hides the boxing gloves away*  

My arms are camera-shy... :Tongue:

----------


## Pendragon

> The David, Earl of Pendragon, has now added a new talent to his growing list of it. How can you become a seer?  But I'll have only succeed if I tug the heart of that man behind me.  Unless ofcourse, if I had yours...


Tell me, Flower, when have you and The Samurai not had my heart..., which is rapidly extending to include your whole family?

----------


## Laindessiel

And when have you not had mine?  

My brother is actually thinking of joining the forum just because fo your poem. I said "No! The people there only talk about books!" and then he says, "How come Uncle Pendragon has written a poem for me? It's not a book."

I rest my case.

----------


## Janine

*Lainy*, daaaling, what a knock out you are!!! :Brow:   :Eek2:  (one arm missing or not) I am certain the other arm exists. Cute pose, anyway. Hey girl, is that part of the hunk in the photo that you droll over - Mr. M? If so I can see why. Thanks for clearing up the story of the missing arm for me. I did not know who Mads was. Commendable to see a beautiful girl with a power brain included - multitalented and sensitive. :Wink:

----------


## Misscaroline

Alright, Lain. You asked for it. The one and only Miss Caroline:



...I can't figure out how to get it smaller. If anyone has any advice, I'd be happy to shrink it... :Blush:  I still can't believe I'm posting this...

----------


## Poetess

*Virgil* and *Janine*, thank you alot!
I just took some photos by my PC camera! lol

OMG! I will try to take a full pic of me.. I promise

----------


## Janine

*Missc* - you are so pretty! Lovely smile and such a beautiful head of hair and shiny and healthy and young. I envy that youthful hair you girls all have. Mine has thinned out with age. :Bawling:  
And ms *Poetess* - Is that a very strikingly, pretty girl I see in that photo looking down, so pensive? You must look up and let us see those pretty dark eyes and hair.
Glad you both got over being shy and posted. What pretty people we have on Lit Net.  :Smile:  You both could be models with Lain! :Wink:

----------


## Misscaroline

Dunno about Poetess, but I'm camera shy. And even if I weren't, I disagee. Still, thanks Janine... :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## Janine

> Dunno about Poetess, but I'm camera shy. And even if I weren't, I disagee. Still, thanks Janine...


I am totally camera shy and always have been. It is amazing I got up the nerve to post my photo a number of pages back. Mine came out about the same size as yours. Your's looks perfect! Nice photo.

----------


## Koa

Wow, Poetess, I love that style!
I've always been too lazy and shy to have a style lol.

----------


## Janine

*********************************************
 
* Happy Holidays everyone. Love and peace to all of you! ~ Janine*

----------


## Misscaroline

Nice Koa. Laziness will get you nowhere, unless you're on a bus, at which point it gets you everywhere on the route and nowhere else. And thanks Janine. I liked it, even if I am too shy to ever EVER opt to do that again... Next time I willingly go to a photographer, it will be for my wedding, and that's only out of tradition....

----------


## Koa

> Nice Koa. Laziness will get you nowhere, unless you're on a bus, at which point it gets you everywhere on the route and nowhere else.


LOL I like that. Don't tell me about laziness, I have books spread out in front of me but I feel forumy... and the days go by and time with them and deadlines get closer even if they are far but I want to be in advance because I know I'll be busy with other things  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Misscaroline

I'm sorry... I know how you feel. I have to play Santa-Wraps-Alot over the next three days, besides cleaning, packing, and homework...:gag:

----------


## Poetess

*Misscaroline* I`m really sorry, i forgot to comment! You look perfectly pretty :*

I am camera shy. Plus, I am somewhat shy in real life with people I don`t know well, yet communicative.


*Janine*, I don`t smile nor look directly to a camera because I really look ugly, but here I went and took this pic for you! :P

And BTW, no matter how old a person grows, an attractive smile and beautiful soul will always exist and show.

*Koa* Thank you dear xD. I couldn`t find your pic..

----------


## Poetess

*Oh I forgot to mention, i`m fat :P would never work with me to be a model! lool plus I don`t walk well xD*

----------


## Janine

:Yawnb:  Beautiful *Poetess* - lovely smile and such gorgeous big eyes! Who called you ugly - get out. You are pretty and have a lovely smile too...so don't be shy show that smile of yours and often!
*MissC*- I am tired too - exhausted - can't even think straight now and I have to play Santa-Wrap too! and clean again - just lightly. Woman's work is never done, nor is student's! :Sick:

----------


## Poetess

*Thank you, incredible person.
I`m exhausted too, studies, students, plans...
*

----------


## dramasnot6

> Alright, Lain. You asked for it. The one and only Miss Caroline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I can't figure out how to get it smaller. If anyone has any advice, I'd be happy to shrink it... I still can't believe I'm posting this...


Aww youre so pretty Miss C! I love your hair and your smile especially  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

> *Virgil* and *Janine*, thank you alot!
> I just took some photos by my PC camera! lol
> 
> OMG! I will try to take a full pic of me.. I promise


Very lovely poetess! :Biggrin:  I love your all black outfit, very cool indeed.  :Cool:  Perhaps a bit of my bias is slipping, my wardrobe is at least 80% black  :Tongue:

----------


## Koa

> *Koa* Thank you dear xD. I couldn`t find your pic..


My pic is buried at the beginning of this thread (page 21 - my hair is a bit shorter now but not much and the rest is accurate)

Really love that dark style btw, if I'm ever young again I'll go for that instead of dressing like a boy till the age of 18....  :Rolleyes:  As for the 'size', you're probably slightly thinner than me, I'm not a model size either but I completely stopped caring  :Smile:  (except when nice clothes in the shops don't fit  :Frown: )

----------


## Poetess

* Koa*!!! yeah!! I did see you and I liked you, now I remembered, very spontaneous.. I also wear glasses though not all the time 


*dramasnot6* Where`s it? xD I mean your picture? kisses dear

----------


## dramasnot6

Mine is on pg 118 i think....

----------


## Poetess

Hehehehe it`s really great to see people you chat with..
Drama! you look good all the way! :*
friendly.

----------


## dramasnot6

:Biggrin:  Thanks poetess!It is nice to get a better feel of who youre talking to, especially since so many here are very sweet and friendly  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> *Virgil* and *Janine*, thank you alot!
> I just took some photos by my PC camera! lol
> 
> OMG! I will try to take a full pic of me.. I promise





> Alright, Lain. You asked for it. The one and only Miss Caroline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I can't figure out how to get it smaller. If anyone has any advice, I'd be happy to shrink it... I still can't believe I'm posting this...



Both of you are very pretty.

----------


## Poetess

*ty Virgil..

yes Drama, I second what you said
*

----------


## Nightshade

> LOL I like that. Don't tell me about laziness, I have books spread out in front of me but I feel forumy... and the days go by and time with them and deadlines get closer even if they are far but I want to be in advance because I know I'll be busy with other things


Ha you want to talk about lazness I havent even looked at my work yet And Ive been home a week :Eek2:  and I have a shorter holiday than you...

Nice pic MC, word to the wise you cant get rid of it now even if you want to ....

----------


## toni

What lovely ladies MissCaroline and Poetess are!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

> *Virgil* and *Janine*, thank you alot!
> I just took some photos by my PC camera! lol
> 
> OMG! I will try to take a full pic of me.. I promise



Nice pic! Welcome oboard the net!

----------


## Schokokeks

Ooo, I missed some lovely pictures !

*Janine*, you look like a very kind-hearted lady, such a welcoming smile  :Smile: . My mother is your age, and you do look younger. I think it's your bright eyes  :Nod: . Nice to have you with us here !  :Wave: 

*Poetess*, I like your hairdo  :Nod: . Is that the LitNet page you're focussing so intently ?  :Wink: 

*Miss Caroline*, do you work as a model ? Your pose looks very professional.

----------


## Koa

Oooh have you seen! Scher has organised all the pics!  :Eek2: 
She must have been very bored LOL  :Wink: 
Thanks Scher, it's easy now... too easy lol
Nice to see some pics I had missed!  :Nod:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Poetess, ugly? Pfft. You're rather good-looking - buck up!  :Smile: 

Well, hello, Miss Caroline - you look beautiful, love!! I knew I had good taste in Forum Crushes!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

> Oooh have you seen! Scher has organised all the pics! 
> She must have been very bored LOL 
> Thanks Scher, it's easy now... too easy lol
> Nice to see some pics I had missed!


Where?? I canna find them!

----------


## Laindessiel

> *Lainy*, daaaling, what a knock out you are!!!  (one arm missing or not) I am certain the other arm exists. Cute pose, anyway. Hey girl, is that part of the hunk in the photo that you droll over - Mr. M? If so I can see why. Thanks for clearing up the story of the missing arm for me. I did not know who Mads was. Commendable to see a beautiful girl with a power brain included - multitalented and sensitive.


Whohoho! Now YOU flatter me too much Janine! Now I realized that arm or no arm, I'd still look very existant.  And yes, the guy behind me is Mr. M (not the guy in the photo, okay? I guess he couldn't be seen much from that angle.  :Frown:  He was standing behind me.)




> Alright, Lain. You asked for it. The one and only Miss Caroline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I can't figure out how to get it smaller. If anyone has any advice, I'd be happy to shrink it... I still can't believe I'm posting this...


See? See? See? I TOLD YOU! YOU have a killer smile! I have powers of which you know not, Miss C! You're such a beautiful person. Seems to me that you love that picture taken.  :Tongue: 




> *Virgil* and *Janine*, thank you alot!
> I just took some photos by my PC camera! lol
> 
> OMG! I will try to take a full pic of me.. I promise


Aaaand, our rebel Poetess looks every inch a rebel goddess! Rock on!

----------


## Pendragon

> *Oh I forgot to mention, i`m fat :P would never work with me to be a model! lool plus I don`t walk well xD*


My dear Poetess, you are a lovely girl! Fat doesn't equal ugly, and fie on any rat that called you that! May the fleas of a thousand camels infest their underarms! I weigh 351 American pounds myself. Some call me fat. let them. When they try to match strength with a man nearing 50 and find themselves overmatched, they sing a different tune. Maybe they are jealous because you are a lovely desert rose!

----------


## Koa

> Where?? I canna find them!


http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=21102

it's sticky
and this is not sticky anymore ...at least i think it was...

----------


## Laindessiel

Agree 1000% on that Uncle Pen.

FAT is not UGLY.
UGLY is not POETESS.

----------


## Laindessiel

> http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=21102
> 
> it's sticky
> and this is not sticky anymore ...at least i think it was...


Wow, that was wonderful! And I was included.  :Tongue:  I can now see your faces with ease.

----------


## Poetess

*You are completely right, uncle Pen!
It`s all about the soul inside.


Lainy, you really are gorgeous!*

----------


## Laindessiel

Don't say that, Poetess. Do you want me to develop a BIGHEAD? Hihi...

You, on the other hand, are soo charming and cute! I promise you, I only say charming to those people who deserve it. 

Nice meeting you by the way!

----------


## Janine

> Whohoho! Now YOU flatter me too much Janine! Now I realized that arm or no arm, I'd still look very existant.  And yes, the guy behind me is Mr. M (not the guy in the photo, okay? I guess he couldn't be seen much from that angle.  He was standing behind me.)


Lainy, Well, now I see him - he is in half in the photo. I can just make out that he is staring at your arm - the missing one! NO!!! really he is starring right at you with STARS in his cute eyes. I can detect it - I am sensitive to such things. He adores you, girl!

----------


## Poetess

*Hahah Lainy, you do deserve a bighead :P

My pleasure to meet you.*

----------


## Laindessiel

> Lainy, Well, now I see him - he is in half in the photo. I can just make out that he is staring at your arm - the missing one! NO!!! really he is starring right at you with STARS in his cute eyes. I can detect it - I am sensitive to such things. He adores you, girl!


*HOW I WISH...*

And, uh, can I borrow that sensitive power of yours, Janine? Maybe I could pawn it?  :FRlol:  




> *Hahah Lainy, you do deserve a bighead :P
> 
> My pleasure to meet you.*


*getting all monster-y now...* 

Whoa. I have hydrocephalus!  :Tongue:

----------


## Janine

Lainy, He even has x-ray vision - oh my Mr. M! He might be Clark Kent by day and Superman by night.

----------


## dramasnot6

Wow lain...a modelling superhero gazing at you...how unlucky you are  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightwalk

Poetess looks like a charming and interesting gal.  :Smile: 

And where do you people get those amusing emoticons?

----------


## Laindessiel

> Lainy, He even has x-ray vision - oh my Mr. M! He might be Clark Kent by day and Superman by night.


Superman in my heart all the time, day and night...




> Wow lain...a modelling superhero gazing at you...how unlucky you are


Eh? Unlucky, dearie Drame? You sure you said _unlucky_? Really? Huh? Wow. Are you sure that wasn't a typo?  :Tongue:  




> Poetess looks like a charming and interesting gal. 
> And where do you people get those amusing emoticons?


Yes, she does!

These kind of emoticons?:  :Wink:   :Tongue:   :Biggrin:   :Blush:   :FRlol:  You can get them by browsing through the smiley page when you hit _Post Reply_.
Or these?    ? << These you can get from www.cosgan.de/smilies

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Haven't checked this thread in awhile, and now I find that Scher has efficiently catalogued us all too! (I didn't even realize I'd posted three pictures. Maybe I should take a couple down.  :Blush:  ). But I was so glad to see some new faces. 
*Virg*--I like the new pics of you and Brandi. She's really cute. 
*Janine*--How nice to be able to put a face to the posts. You look just how I had imagined you, only younger! You have such a kind face, and I love your hair color. BTW, I also love your Christmas artwork in your signature. You're really talented! 
*Pen*--That old picture of you and your wife is absolutely adorable, and your sons are very handsome. How old are they? 
*Lain* and *Toni*--You both look lovely of course. 
*Poetess*--I like the pic. of you facing forward best. It shows off your Mona Lisa style smile and your large, interesting eyes. 
And I know I've missed mentioning some people, but everyone here is so charming looking that you can assume that I would have complimented you if I had the time.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightwalk

Thanks Laindessiel.

----------


## Pendragon

> *Pen*--That old picture of you and your wife is absolutely adorable, and your sons are very handsome. How old are they?


The one on the left, Jonathan will be 18 the 7 of Jan. The other, Ethan is 15. Thank you for the nice comments.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Poetess

* Thank you Petrarche`s Love alot..


Pen, may God protect them, and keep their parents too =)*

----------


## dramasnot6

> The one on the left, Jonathan will be 18 the 7 of Jan. The other, Ethan is 15. Thank you for the nice comments.


Are they really that young Pen? They look so mature!  :Biggrin:  I thought for sure both of them were in their 20s! I'm sure youve raised them to be perfect gentlemen like yourself  :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Are they really that young Pen? They look so mature!  I thought for sure both of them were in their 20s!


Hehe, now there's the right one talking about maturity  :Tongue: .

But seriously, Uncle Pen, your sons really look a lot older. Make sure they don't use their looks to access places they shouldn't  :Tongue:   :Wink: .

----------


## Laindessiel

Tall people look older than what they really are and Uncle Pen's boys are 6 and a half-footers! 

I always get mistaken for a 20-yr. old working female! Once I was in a mall with my brother (the one in the photo) and this saleslady kept on staring at us interestingly. She finally went to us and asked ME "Your son, miss?"
".........." Shock came in first and then "No no no!!! He's my brother! I'm just 17, miss!" Cursing inside...

I mean do I really look that old???  :Brow:

----------


## Janine

> Haven't checked this thread in awhile, and now I find that Scher has efficiently catalogued us all too! (I didn't even realize I'd posted three pictures. Maybe I should take a couple down.  ). But I was so glad to see some new faces. 
> *Virg*--I like the new pics of you and Brandi. She's really cute. 
> *Janine*--How nice to be able to put a face to the posts. You look just how I had imagined you, only younger! You have such a kind face, and I love your hair color. BTW, I also love your Christmas artwork in your signature. You're really talented! 
> *Pen*--That old picture of you and your wife is absolutely adorable, and your sons are very handsome. How old are they? 
> *Lain* and *Toni*--You both look lovely of course. 
> *Poetess*--I like the pic. of you facing forward best. It shows off your Mona Lisa style smile and your large, interesting eyes. 
> And I know I've missed mentioning some people, but everyone here is so charming looking that you can assume that I would have complimented you if I had the time.


*Petrarch*, how sweet to post a compliment to each of us. :Smile: ! Yes, you were very much missed. Did you have a good vacation? How was your holidays? 
Thank you for your compliments, but for the record, my hair color is not reddish, as the photo makes it appear and now it is shorter, too, and probably has more white hairs mixed in the light brown throughout....shuuuu...don't tell anyone. :Blush:  
Also, a few posts back, here and there, I posted my sig picture larger with a Holiday greeting. It took me awhile to figure out how to do that. I think you emailed me the address of Photobucket. If so, thanks and thank you so much for the compliment on my drawing. I hope to make up a blog after Christmas to share some more of my work with all my friends on Lit Net. I appreciate your encouragement since I have had inexcusable  :Frown:  "artist's block" for too long now. Hopefully this site will help me dissolve that. 
*P*, where is your photo posted? I must have missed it somehow. If you tell me the page I can go directly there. I want to see what you look like. Otherwise I don't know how to locate it without going through all the pages...and now there are many, as you well know....and some really great photos...nice to see the faces behind the wonderful writings, posts, etc. :Biggrin:  

Thanks again and glad you are back! Janine

----------


## dramasnot6

> Hehe, now there's the right one talking about maturity .
> 
> But seriously, Uncle Pen, your sons really look a lot older. Make sure they don't use their looks to access places they shouldn't  .


 :Blush:  Thank ye cookie!  :Biggrin:  I wouldnt think there'd be any problem with his sons trying that. Knowing Pen, he would scold them in verse form and that would set anybody straight  :Tongue:

----------


## dramasnot6

> Tall people look older than what they really are and Uncle Pen's boys are 6 and a half-footers! 
> 
> I always get mistaken for a 20-yr. old working female! Once I was in a mall with my brother (the one in the photo) and this saleslady kept on staring at us interestingly. She finally went to us and asked ME "Your son, miss?"
> ".........." Shock came in first and then "No no no!!! He's my brother! I'm just 17, miss!" Cursing inside...
> 
> I mean do I really look that old???



Dont worry Lain, it's only because you are so mature that it reflects in your looks! Your physical appearance is that of a very beautiful and young honorary alien. Come to my planet and they will crown you Miss Galaxy :Tongue:

----------


## B-Mental

Ok, here is one for my B-Day. Its me on a volcano.

----------


## Poetess

* B-Mental, yet somewhat blurry but you look handsome *

----------


## RobinHood3000

Very cool, dude - I wouldn't be anywhere near that brave.

----------


## Poetess

Robin, Good evening!
Am I, but any chance, going to see you picture?  :Blush:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> *Petrarch*, how sweet to post a compliment to each of us.! Yes, you were very much missed. Did you have a good vacation? How was your holidays? 
> Thank you for your compliments, but for the record, my hair color is not reddish, as the photo makes it appear and now it is shorter, too, and probably has more white hairs mixed in the light brown throughout....shuuuu...don't tell anyone. 
> Also, a few posts back, here and there, I posted my sig picture larger with a Holiday greeting. It took me awhile to figure out how to do that. I think you emailed me the address of Photobucket. If so, thanks and thank you so much for the compliment on my drawing. I hope to make up a blog after Christmas to share some more of my work with all my friends on Lit Net. I appreciate your encouragement since I have had inexcusable  "artist's block" for too long now. Hopefully this site will help me dissolve that. 
> *P*, where is your photo posted? I must have missed it somehow. If you tell me the page I can go directly there. I want to see what you look like. Otherwise I don't know how to locate it without going through all the pages...and now there are many, as you well know....and some really great photos...nice to see the faces behind the wonderful writings, posts, etc. 
> 
> Thanks again and glad you are back! Janine



Hi Janine--I'm still in CA, so I'll continue to be in and out for the next couple of weeks. Thanks, I did have a lovely Christmas with my family. I hope you had a good Christmas too. I did see the larger version of your Nutcracker drawing earlier on this thread. It's very lovely. I'm sure we'll all enjoy seeing more of your artwork in the new year if you start up a thread. Hope we can help thaw you out of your artist's block too.  :Smile:  

My pic. is posted on page sixty something (66?), but, if you're really curious to see my mug, it's easier to just use the new thread Scher put up entitled "LitNet Members Photo Album Directory." Everyone who's posted a photo is there under alphabetical order. One of the ones of me on there is the one I posted to this thread, and the other two I had originally posted on the stitching thread to show a couple of things I knitted.

----------


## Madhuri

> Ok, here is one for my B-Day. Its me on a volcano.


Nice picture B. I somehow always took you as a girl  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> Nice picture B. I somehow always took you as a girl


Actually so did I.  :Wink:

----------


## Janine

Hi, *B-Mental*, How funny...two people thought you the opposite sex....Actually I always thought of you as a guy from the start. 
Neat picture. It is a little blurry, but you look handsome, I agree with Poetess. Can you reveal what volcano you are on? 
BTW, I love that quote by Edna St. Vincent Millay - one of my favorite poets. Love her series of poems -"Fatal Interview" - difficult to find though.

----------


## Schokokeks

> Thank ye cookie!  I wouldnt think there'd be any problem with his sons trying that. Knowing Pen, he would scold them in verse form and that would set anybody straight


Yep, he probably would  :Nod: . I wish _my_ daddy could rhyme  :Tongue: .

----------


## Schokokeks

Nice picture, B-mental !
But how come you're up on a volcano on your birthday ?  :Smile:  Evading the crowds of present-givers and cake-eaters ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Very nice B-mental. The volcano compliments you too! Gives you a more masculine, rugged look  :Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

doesnt anyone check the whats it calle dthread boy/girl thing anymore  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Laindessiel

> Dont worry Lain, it's only because you are so mature that it reflects in your looks! Your physical appearance is that of a very beautiful and young honorary alien. Come to my planet and they will crown you Miss Galaxy


Say, the Queen of the Elven Land would be honored. :Blush:  




> Ok, here is one for my B-Day. Its me on a volcano.


Whoa. If you didn't say you're 38, I would've thought you were 35!  :Tongue:  No but seriously, your background compliments your looks: very macho and charming! Handsome, I must say.  :Wink:

----------


## Janine

So, Lain likes macho. I like charming and handsome, too. Yes, I believe B-Mental likes photograhy...it is in his profile. He probably was photographing the volcano when he was up there...right B? 

Hi Lain! How you doing today. Hi - everyone else before her! I may be leaving soon and be back on here later on tonight. Day is progressing here, but just wanted to say a quick hi.

So, when will some more people post some more great, pretty/handsome photos of themselves? I was thinking of one of myself this year with my hair a bit shorter (probably lighter from tiny white ones mixed in, too - sorry I don't have red hair, like my previous photo I posted). I haven't gotten up the nerve yet to post the second photo, but will soon. 

Anyone have interesting holiday photos? Would be fun to make a thread of them... maybe? Just a thought.....

----------


## kathycf

Hi everybody.
More great pics, folks. I haven't checked this thread in a bit, so I missed the great pics being posted. Caroline has a *beaming* smile and Poetess looks very pretty, despite what she says in her posts...And B-Mental?  :Brow:   :Cool:  
BTW, where is the volcano? Was that a vacation photo or do you live in one?  :Wink: 



> *Oh I forgot to mention, i`m fat :P would never work with me to be a model! lool plus I don`t walk well xD*


Really? Well I am somewhat bigger than that so you seem slim to me. 



> My dear Poetess, you are a lovely girl! Fat doesn't equal ugly, and fie on any rat that called you that!


I agree wholeheartedly. Our bodies and faces are shells that we wear, they do not define who we are as people. Sure pretty and handsome are great and all, but I would rather know what your favorite book is.  :Smile:

----------


## B-Mental

> So, Lain likes macho. I like charming and handsome, too. Yes, I believe B-Mental likes photograhy...it is in his profile. He probably was photographing the volcano when he was up there...right B?


Pretty close Janine. I was on a trip where I took thosands of nature photos all over North America. I take some great photos, but I ask someone to take a picture of me and it never comes out the way I would like. Actually ruined my camera on that volcano...sigh, on the lookout for another.

----------


## kathycf

> ...I can't figure out how to get it smaller. If anyone has any advice, I'd be happy to shrink it... I still can't believe I'm posting this...


Well, it is a very nice picture. To resize it you could read about how to make a thumbnail or you could look here, too.  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

> Pretty close Janine. I was on a trip where I took thosands of nature photos all over North America. I take some great photos, but I ask someone to take a picture of me and it never comes out the way I would like. Actually ruined my camera on that volcano...sigh, on the lookout for another.


B- that is great, going all over the country to photograph nature. Is that what you do for a living? My son takes great shots, too, but that is not his job. He actually takes good photos of himself on a self-timer. You might try it and see if you can get some that way, seeing your a good photographyer. He has many of his wife and himself. Sorry you lost your camera to the volcano. That is a shame. :Frown:  
Anyway, I saw Mt. St. Helens in Washington, but I was not as close up to it as you are. I was just below the large crater. It was awesome though. I saw the big lake with huge trees floating in it - they looked like toothpicks...it was strange there, like a moonscape. You appear to be right on the very top - how daring you are!  :Thumbs Up:  

Ok, people of Lit Net - where is MissC's photo? I am not sure I saw it yet. What page is it on? I want to see this giant photo :FRlol:

----------


## Laindessiel

Hey Janine! You can view it here: http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=21102 

Scher already organized all our photos! Thanks lots Scher!
All the old and new ones are there.

----------


## Janine

Lain, Thanks, I saw that already. It is pretty cool huh? what a great idea! Glad you reminded me, I just forgot about it today. Must still be tired out.

----------


## Poetess

> Hi everybody.
> More great pics, folks. I haven't checked this thread in a bit, so I missed the great pics being posted. Caroline has a *beaming* smile and Poetess looks very pretty, despite what she says in her posts...And B-Mental?   
> BTW, where is the volcano? Was that a vacation photo or do you live in one? 
> 
> Really? Well I am somewhat bigger than that so you seem slim to me. 
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly. Our bodies and faces are shells that we wear, they do not define who we are as people. Sure pretty and handsome are great and all, but I would rather know what your favorite book is.



It`s Complete Nonsense by Edward Lear. I had precious moments laughing for it was really, a complete nonsense.
Another one is Midnight Raiders by Keith Wilkerson that talks about cheribum trainees on Earth. The power of God, and what happens to those who disobey Him, including Angels. Yet, it`s a fiction.

----------


## kathycf

> It`s Complete Nonsense by Edward Lear. I had precious moments laughing for it was really, a complete nonsense.
> Another one is Midnight Raiders by Keith Wilkerson that talks about cheribum trainees on Earth. The power of God, and what happens to those who disobey Him, including Angels. Yet, it`s a fiction.


Well, I just downloaded _Complete Nonsense_ from Project Gutenberg to read, thanks for the recommendation.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Poetess

Enjoy what`s nonsense  :Biggrin: 

What is Project Gutenberg?

----------


## Jay

Poetess, this is Project Gutenberg  :Smile:

----------


## Poetess

?? So? People can download books from there?

----------


## Jay

Yes. If the books are out of copyright, they can.

----------


## Poetess

Thank you alot.
I have downloaded like 5 books now!
I don`t know if`ll start them soon, i`m really loaded.

----------


## Jay

You can download everything they have there, enjoy  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

I think there was a thread dedicated to pictures of your pets, but I could find it. So I posted these here.

A couple of pictures of Brandi. We go to an open field early on weekend mornings where we play fetch with a tennis ball. We also play a game where I toss the ball up a tree and she tries to catch it after it rattles around the branches. She's pretty good at catching it. Here she is watching the ball come down and then going after it.

----------


## Jay

This one?  :Smile:

----------


## Laindessiel

Though scared of running and playful dogs, I'd gladly give Brandi a chance, Uncle Virg. She's adorable.

----------


## Madhuri

If I ever, _ever_ think of keeping a dog as a pet, i'll make sure it is from some very tiny breed, i'll never want _that_ big a pet. What will happen to me if she doesnt like me? *shudders*

----------


## Themis

> If I ever, _ever_ think of keeping a dog as a pet, i'll make sure it is from some very tiny breed, i'll never want _that_ big a pet. What will happen to me if she doesnt like me? *shudders*


She'll probably eat you. 

..._sorry_, I'm just in the mood of giving ... answers.

...and also, in the mood of posting a picture which I'll, I promise to try, keep up for now.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## dramasnot6

Very nice picture Themis! Youve got a beautiful smile and cheek bones.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

> I think there was a thread dedicated to pictures of your pets, but I could find it. So I posted these here.
> 
> A couple of pictures of Brandi. We go to an open field early on weekend mornings where we play fetch with a tennis ball. We also play a game where I toss the ball up a tree and she tries to catch it after it rattles around the branches. She's pretty good at catching it. Here she is watching the ball come down and then going after it.



She is an absolute beauty Virgil! Very expressive when out and about just like my doggy  :Biggrin:  I can tell shes a bit of a hunter too?  :Tongue:  Hunter does the same thing when she sees animals in trees and sometimes attempts to climb them :FRlol:

----------


## Shadowsarin

That there doggie looks a lot like my doggie. 

Hmm.....Very very cute!!!

----------


## Themis

> Very nice picture Themis! Youve got a beautiful smile and cheek bones.


Yeah, that's what I thought. Cheek bones! You normally can't see them under all the ... me. 
Thank you.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> She'll probably eat you. 
> 
> ..._sorry_, I'm just in the mood of giving ... answers.
> 
> ...and also, in the mood of posting a picture which I'll, I promise to try, keep up for now.


No she won't. A big dog is no more likely to harm you than a smaller dog.

Nice picture Themis. Nice to know what you look like. A pretty young lady.

----------


## SleepyWitch

i took some new pics
I cut my hair and invented this new hairstyle, but it only looks OK when my hair is wet, when it's dry it's a big bushy mess

----------


## Poetess

Hey, nice new pictures Wicthy!.

I like strange hair-dresses

----------


## Poetess

> She'll probably eat you. 
> 
> ..._sorry_, I'm just in the mood of giving ... answers.
> 
> ...and also, in the mood of posting a picture which I'll, I promise to try, keep up for now.


I finally saw you!
but I didn`t realize if you were a female or male 0.o

----------


## RobinHood3000

WOW, Sleepy, love your eyes, and the glasses go well with them. Did you take the pictures yourself?

----------


## SleepyWitch

heehee  :Blush:  thanks Robin.
my boyfriend took the pics

----------


## Pensive

> heehee  thanks Robin.
> my boyfriend took the pics


Hey, great pictures!  :Smile:  You look very nice!

----------


## Madhuri

I like your slight smile Sleepy.. :Biggrin:  and the hairstyle looks quite different.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

> I finally saw you!
> but I didn`t realize if you were a female or male 0.o


 :Frown:  Uhm ... well. That one I've certainly not heard before. And I do not look like a male, thank you very much.

----------


## dramasnot6

Youre so beautiful sleepy! I love your hair and eyes! Drop dead gorgeous look indeed  :Biggrin:

----------


## Misscaroline

:wolf whistle::howl: Gorgeous, Sleepy!!! I can see you really like your curls... I can almost picture you in a Great Gatsby kind of tale, which is a compliment, I swear! (Very classic. Nice.)

((And thanks to everyone who liked my picture awhile back... I never got to thank you for your kindness, even if the voice in the back of my head still says you're lying... :Tongue:  Shut up, stupid voice....))

----------


## ShoutGrace

> Uhm ... well. That one I've certainly not heard before. And I do not look like a male, thank you very much.


I think was referring to the time before she saw your picture, Themis.  :Biggrin:  Your unphotographed LitNet personality is androgynous?  :Confused: 

It's a really good picture, but I think that it is a little too dark.  :Wink:  I remember I asked you about that picture you had as your avatar awhile back - was that you? Do you still have it?  :Brow:  That was my favorite. Very festive/happy/cute.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> 


Nice pictures, Sleepy. You ought to patent that hair style. I'm not sure if it will catch on, but you might still get royalties.  :Wink:  

BTW, those look like the same exact glass frames I wear.

----------


## Schokokeks

Awww, *Fauli*, you're such a cutie !!! *hugs*
Love your hair style and your eyes (they're choco !  :Tongue: ) !

----------


## Themis

> I think was referring to the time before she saw your picture, Themis.


Phew! Good to hear, now I'm not quite so depressed. 




> Your unphotographed LitNet personality is androgynous?


No. It's perfectly female but not everybody knows who Themis is, I guess.




> It's a really good picture, but I think that it is a little too dark.


That's, of course, the point of it. I'll try to find another one of me in all my glory in a room fully lit up, just for you.  :Wink: 




> I remember I asked you about that picture you had as your avatar awhile back - was that you? Do you still have it?  That was my favorite. Very festive/happy/cute.


Sorry, I don't remember at all. Could you be a bit more specific? Did I look good?

----------


## ShoutGrace

> Phew! Good to hear, now I'm not quite so depressed.


Well, yes . . . I didn't see it the way she might have been saying at all.  :Wink:   :Blush:  





> No. It's perfectly female but not everybody knows who Themis is, I guess.


I know that I don't - I know one Themis and that is enough.  :Wink: 




> That's, of course, the point of it. I'll try to find another one of me in all my glory in a room fully lit up, just for you.


 :FRlol:  I know - I worked hard to find a picture to post here that didn't fully reveal my face.  :Biggrin: 

I look forward to the other.  :Smile:  






> Sorry, I don't remember at all. Could you be a bit more specific? Did I look good?


*I feel stupid as I write this*

Well, you(?) were definitely smiling, and it seemed almost as if you(?) had your hands out holding the camera? Or reaching out? And short hair.  :Confused:  I think. I tried to search for that conversation here but I have no idea what to search for . . . you only had it as your avatar for a little while, which is why I was so disappointed to see it go. *sigh* I'll think about it more.

----------


## Themis

> *I feel stupid as I write this*
> 
> Well, you(?) were definitely smiling, and it seemed almost as if you(?) had your hands out holding the camera? Or reaching out? And short hair.  I think. I tried to search for that conversation here but I have no idea what to search for . . . you only had it as your avatar for a little while, which is why I was so disappointed to see it go. *sigh* I'll think about it more.


Don't feel stupid, please. I am famous for my short-term memory. I forget things even before I've said them.  :Wink: 

I'll look through the pictures I've got of myself. See if I find anything.

----------


## Shadowsarin

Hmm...A random, kinda old photo from me now. This is about 30 months old, but I love it so much I'll post it anyway. Apparently my eyes are my best feature...what do you think?

----------


## thevintagepiper

Shadowsarin, your eyes are gorgeous!

----------


## SleepyWitch

thanks for your compliments, everyone  :Smile: 
 :Blush:  I only look 'cute' with make-up on, though  :Smile:  otherwise I look really scruffy and... yes, sleepy.

wow, is that your real eye-colour, Shadow? I wish I had green eyes (mine are hazel and although they are more greenish than brown they look brown most of the time

----------


## Pensive

> thanks for your compliments, everyone 
>  I only look 'cute' with make-up on, though


Though you look very nice wearing make-up in these pictures, but I think that you looked even more gorgeous in that photo where you were in England for a field-trip. It looked more natural without make-up.  :Smile:

----------


## Poetess

> Uhm ... well. That one I've certainly not heard before. And I do not look like a male, thank you very much.


I meant no offence!
 :Frown: 
Sorry if any offence was taken

----------


## Miss Darcy

> No, every single school in Australia requires a uniform. Be it public, private, unisex, monosex, religious, non-religious, etc. There is no school that doesnt require it. Not one. I've even met homeschooled kids who were encouraged to wear their uniform while taught at home! I go to a private school here, but all 12 years of my life were spent in a public one so it is a new experience. The government schools here are rather atrocious though here, i tried one out for a day when coming here and kids were having food fights in the middle of a math class. My private school is the only non-religious AND unisex one in the entire city i think. What type of schooling did you have Virgil?


Wow Drama, you're Aussie? Me too! I thought you lived in England (for some reason)!

----------


## dramasnot6

No, im not Auzzie Miss Darcy. Im American actually, i just moved to Australia 2 years ago. Hmm i dont know why i would sound Enlgish  :Biggrin:  Ill take it as a compliment though  :Wink:  I didnt know you were Australian though! Very cool  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Themis

> I meant no offence!
> 
> Sorry if any offence was taken


Don't worry about it.


@ShoutGrace: Found the conversation, didn't find the photo though. But it's got to be out there somewhere.  :Wink:

----------


## Idril

> I know - I worked hard to find a picture to post here that didn't fully reveal my face.


Did you post a picture here? I would be interested in seeing that.  :Wink:

----------


## Shadowsarin

> wow, is that your real eye-colour, Shadow? I wish I had green eyes (mine are hazel and although they are more greenish than brown they look brown most of the time


My eyes seem to change colour depending on the enviroment. They can be anything from pale blue to the green you can see there. _Most_ of the time they are a kind of grey colour. It actually quite uncommon they do go green, hence why I took the picture.

----------


## ShoutGrace

> @ShoutGrace: Found the conversation, didn't find the photo though. But it's got to be out there somewhere.


 :Banana:  Cool. I'm glad you at least have a slightly better idea of what I'm talking about.  :Biggrin:  It's not that big of a deal, because I have the photo in my mind's eye still - but it really was a great picture.  :Wink:  I think you would do well to post it if you find it  :Wink:  - or just make it your avatar again.  :Idea:   :Banana:

----------


## kathycf

Sleepy, I have curly hair too, I think I will have to adopt your hairstyle. Very cute... :Smile:  






> Hmm...A random, kinda old photo from me now. This is about 30 months old, but I love it so much I'll post it anyway. Apparently my eyes are my best feature...what do you think?


Nice! I think a person's eyes are almost always the most interesting feature.

----------


## SleepyWitch

thanks Kathy  :Smile: 
for me it only works when my hair is wet, though. once it's dry it gets veeeeeery bushy and I look worse than Hermione in the first HP film  :Smile:

----------


## Miss Darcy

I love curly hair! My own's naturally wavy, and I really like it that way but it's so hard to - well, _tame_...so I usually end up keeping it straight by constant combing while it dries/is hairdried. But curly hair is really...well, how to say it, angelic!  :Smile:  Though I dare say it must be hard to care for.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Though I dare say it must be hard to care for.


that would be an understatement.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Hmm...A random, kinda old photo from me now. This is about 30 months old, but I love it so much I'll post it anyway. Apparently my eyes are my best feature...what do you think?


You have beautiful green eyes Shadow!  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

> 


This is the traveling eye -- sure has appeared often on here lately.... :FRlol:  
Very pretty eye ~Shadow! 

"Behold the window of my heart, mine eye"....Shakespeare - Biron, LLL, Act V, Scene 2

----------


## dramasnot6

The pic attached was too cute not to post  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

Is that you pooch drama?  :Smile:  Wonderful. Dogs can make life so happy. :Wink:

----------


## dramasnot6

> Is that you pooch drama?  Wonderful. Dogs can make life so happy.


Sure is!  :Biggrin:  They really are wonderful, dogs. Like a member of the family, except you dont fight  :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Awww, how adorable!

I've never been good with pets. I can't even keep fish alive for longer than 24 hours.

----------


## Virgil

> Sure is!  They really are wonderful, dogs. Like a member of the family, except you dont fight


That is true.  :FRlol:  Only drawback on my pooch is that on weekend mornings she starts whining that she wants to go out at 7 AM sharp. She's got a perfect internal clock. But I would love to catch up on sleep, at least another hour.

----------


## Idril

Speaking of dogs, it's getting close to a year now that we got our Dobby from the shelter. We were told he was part Shiba Inu but there seemed to be no guess as to what the other "parts" were but looking at this picture...I'm thinking Chihuahua, what do you think?

----------


## seasong

Definitely. Look at that tail! That's crazy! Really cute dog though  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Basil

Part gremlin?

----------


## Idril

> Part gremlin?



Hey! That's something I hadn't considered before but you might have something there. I definitely see a resemblance.  :FRlol:

----------


## Janine

How funny! A friend of my son's doggy's name is Gismo.

----------


## Virgil

> Speaking of dogs, it's getting close to a year now that we got our Dobby from the shelter. We were told he was part Shiba Inu but there seemed to be no guess as to what the other "parts" were but looking at this picture...I'm thinking Chihuahua, what do you think?


His face does look chihuahua, but his body might be pembroke corgi.

----------


## Silvia

how nice!!!!
everybody is sharing photos!!
I'll do the same....just have to understand how it works!

----------


## Laindessiel

Gosh Idril! Looks to me like your dog can anytime grapple with my face!  :Cold:  Scary...

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww your doggy is SO cute idril! Look at that smile, such a sweetie  :Biggrin:

----------


## Laindessiel

Golly Drame, he's scary...

----------


## dramasnot6

scary? that happy creature? Naw...just excited and very cute. I love those "dog smiles" combined with the wagging tail, it makes you feel so optimistic  :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

He looks scary, Lain but that's actually his 'happy face', as Drama pointed out, his tail is wagging. We were celebrating my mom's birthday that day and there were about 15 people at my house and he was beside himself with joy at having so many people paying him attention. He does look fierce sometimes but he's actually an incredibly sweet and good natured dog.

----------


## downing

.................................

----------


## kathycf

> how nice!!!!
> everybody is sharing photos!!
> I'll do the same....just have to understand how it works!


This thread might help you to post your photo:

How to post images

@Downing, I got a message telling me I had to log in when I tried to view your photo.

*edit* Idril your doggie is very cute and definately looks like some Corgi blood in there.

----------


## downing

.......................

----------


## dramasnot6

What a pretty lady you are downing! I adore your outfit in the first one

----------


## kathycf

Nice pics, downing. 

Those statues look grumpy!  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

Nice pictures, Downing.  :Biggrin: 

In the second picture it looks as if you are standing in front of a painting  :Smile:

----------


## downing

> Nice pictures, Downing. 
> 
> In the second picture it looks as if you are standing in front of a painting



That's so nice, Madhuri. The picture was taken in some Romanian mountains, at 1600 m. But the maxim height is 2519 in those mountains. The view is wonderful there. I am posting another photo with it. Sorry for the bad quality of the photo-it was made with a very old camera. But I will have a digital camera soon!



Kathycf,dramasnot6 thanks for your compliments-you are very nice!

----------


## Virgil

Nice Pictures Downing. You look much older than your age.

----------


## downing

........................................

----------


## downing

........................................

----------


## Janine

*Downing*, I had not seen this last photo. You look so pretty, in this one, particularly. Do I detect a bit of Vivien Leigh charm here? I know she is your idol. I love your velvet burgundy dress. It is very becoming to you -you look relaxed and so great in it. Wonderful dress for New Years. I don't think you have to worry about looking too old. You have that youthful type face and will keep it, no doubt, for a long time to come. To me you look so lovely and just right! All the photos you posted are really super. The mountains are so pretty, too, and the china in this photo interests me. Is it a family heirloom collection? One thing that really stands out in your photos, is your wonderful smile. I can tell you are a very happy person indeed! 
Your friend, Janine

----------


## downing

Thanks Janine for everything you said. Nice, as usual  :Smile: . 
I don't know what to say about that ''Vivien Leigh charm'' which you detected... I wasn't a too big V L fan then; she became my idol just a few months ago and that photo was made some years before. But I always admired her and probably ''copied'' something from her acting. 
Yes, the china is a heirloom collection since my grandmother's mother and my grandmother's wedding. Very old, indeed, and very nice  :Smile: .

----------


## Virgil

> Thanks Virgil! People use to say this to me. I don't know why, but it' true that I look older than my age! Hope I won't look older than my age when I will be old )
> Your commentaries encurage me to post other photos, so:


Ah, you look your age in these. Must have been the clothes you were wearing in the previous pictures that made you look 20.  :Wink:  Not only are you pretty, but very elegant in all the pictures.

----------


## downing

Oh, Virgil, thanks again. Gee,how many compliments I get here! You're so nice,all of you  :Smile:  A very fine community here. Neat people,all.Feel so good here!

----------


## Janine

I guess I have to get brave soon and post some more pictures of me. I will have to hunt for some I half like.

----------


## downing

Sure Janine. You could post your picture from the wedding. I like very much that one. :Wink:

----------


## grace86

Downing you are very pretty. I only looked at your age after having seen all your pictures and was very surprised to find you so young. Romania is beautiful. Thank you for posting your photos.

Janine...please post! Perhaps it would be nice if you take Downing's suggestion and post the wedding one, getting married myself in a year.

----------


## Janine

Grace - not my wedding, my son's two octobers ago now. How time flies! I will look through the wedding photos and pick some out to post. 
So happy for you getting married - how nice....congratulations!

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats Grace!  :Biggrin:  Is it a very big wedding?

----------


## downing

> Downing you are very pretty. I only looked at your age after having seen all your pictures and was very surprised to find you so young. Romania is beautiful. Thank you for posting your photos.
> 
> Janine...please post! Perhaps it would be nice if you take Downing's suggestion and post the wedding one, getting married myself in a year.



Oh,thanks Grace for your beautiful words. You're very nice to say that I'm pretty  :Smile: 

Congratulations for your wedding! I wish you a very happy life among the one you love!

----------


## Lily Adams

I posted these pictures of me in link-form so they wouldn't stretch out the page.  :Smile:  When I post my finished Regency costume, I'll be wearing the same hairstyle, so it will be boring. Oh well. This is my favorite hairstyle!

Me with all of my favorite books, movies, &c.:

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...a/DSCF0288.jpg

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...a/DSCF0289.jpg

This is a slight aerial shot. This is what it would look like if you were standing in front of me, I assume. I'm only five feet tall.

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...a/DSCF0290.jpg

P.S. Nice pictures, Downing!

----------


## dramasnot6

Gorgeous pics Lily! The blue ribbbon really suits you. 
Power to us short people! I am only 5'1 myself.

----------


## grace86

The wedding hopefully will not be more than fifty people. But we all know how guest lists go....but hopefully I can post some pictures a year from now in my gown.

----------


## Lily Adams

> Gorgeous pics Lily! The blue ribbbon really suits you. 
> Power to us short people! I am only 5'1 myself.


Thank you! You know, we should really rule the world because wev'e been around longer, us short people.

Miss Grace! Please post your wedding pictures! I'd love to see your dress.

----------


## Virgil

Nice pictures Lily. I imagine you differently, like with a mustache.  :Wink:  You're a cute young lady.  :Smile:

----------


## TEND

Two very lovely young ladies both Lily and Downing  :Biggrin:  .

----------


## downing

Oh, I really liked your photos, Lily! You're adorable. And I love Van Gogh's painting which stands behind you. It's one of my favourite Van Gogh paintings. I didn't know you own that painting.  :Smile:  Feel free to post other photos, too. We will enjoy to see them!
Thanks both Lily and Tend--you're nice!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Well, don't you look charming!

----------


## TEND

Sparkly!  :Biggrin:  Very nice Downing, thats 15 right?

----------


## Laindessiel

Oh golly! Can't afford to miss these photos!

Lily, how lovely you look! Very, um, I should say young-looking (being just 14) but I can still see intellect in those eyes.  :Wink:  And what a nice workplace. Lots of books too!

By the way, I like your hair and your eyes.

Downing, how old are you? You seem so brutally friendly. Very beautiful.

(It seems that the Admin isn't holding a ban on pleasant-looking people!  :Wink: )

----------


## Lily Adams

Virgil: Oh really? Well, I've been thinking about being a mad scientist for Halloween this year with floofy hair, glasses, a lab coat and crazed look on my face, (Who knows, maybe a moustache? XD but I think I want to be a female mad scientist, since they're a rare breed.) so that might just happen! Thanks for the compliment.  :Biggrin:  

TEND: Thank you! I love how people are so nice here...

Downing: Thank you, and yes, that's Van Gogh's Starry Night, it's been one of my favorite paintings since I was in third grade. Also underneath that one is "Figure Walking in a Parkland" by Carmontelle. I also just _happen_ to have portrait of John Adams on the other side of my room, but nearly everyone here could probably guess that.  :FRlol:  And more pictures of you! Yay! They're very nice. I promise more pictures in the spring time when my dress is finished!

Laindessiel: Yes, I look very young for my age. It's annoying sometimes because I want to be treated like an adult and still some people call me "little girl".  :Flare:  And that's not nearly all of my books. As you can see, it's bit crowded on that tiny bookshelf, so most of my books are on the floor under my desk because I have no where to put them. Thank you, thank you for all of your compliments!

----------


## Laindessiel

Do not worry. When you grow up, you'll abhor being treated like an adult. With all the responsibilities, believe me. It's just a frantic state of mind.  :Wink:  

What am I saying? You'll come to that anyway.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lily Adams

Even though I want to be treated better, I don't want all those responsibilities! I'm almost fifteen and still don't want to drive! >.<

----------


## Laindessiel

Haha! Crazed life, isn't it? I suggest go to Neverneverland if you don't want to get any more mature. 

And as with the case of driving, I just turned 18 but I still haven't gotten my booty on a body of a motorcycle.  :Tongue:

----------


## Lily Adams

Yeah, really. I should, shouldn't I?  :Wink:  But I do best with older people, so that wouldn't work out!

Now I don't feel so alone.  :Smile:

----------


## downing

Oh, thanks all,Robin,Tend,Laindessiel,Lily. Tend, actually that's my 14th birthday. The 15th will be next year  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

I've just spent the last hour looking through this thread. it is so nice to see what you all look like! Toni, Lilly, drame, miss c, Downing,you all look sooo young!

Drame and Virgil, love the dogs. Idril i cant tell whether your dog is smiling or wanting to bite my head off! :Tongue:  

Poetess, yes you really are as rebelious looking as i always pictured you! black suits you!

pen, i wouldnt want to stand beside your two boys! they are so tall, and i'm only 5f2".

Shadowsarin, you wouldnt turn the site to stone! never think bad about yourself!

And Janine and Sleepy, your hair cuts really suit you!

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww that's so sweet of you to go through and compliment everyone Niam  :Biggrin:  Thank ye so kindly!

My pooch says thank ye as well

----------


## Niamh

> Aww that's so sweet of you to go through and compliment everyone Niam  Thank ye so kindly!
> 
> My pooch says thank ye as well


Tell your pooch i loved the sunglasses! nice touch! :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

> I've just spent the last hour looking through this thread. it is so nice to see what you all look like!


Erhem ! Have we had the honour of seeing _you_ yet ?  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Eh..... no..... dont do photos. i'm usually the one taking them!

----------


## kathycf

> pen, i wouldnt want to stand beside your two boys! they are so tall, and i'm only 5f2".


I just read that Lily and Drama are short as well, and I am just your height, Niamh. Short power!  :Biggrin:  

Lovely photos from Downing and Lily, thank you both.

----------


## Virgil

Five foot two is not that short for a woman. I would say that's average, perhaps a shade under.

----------


## Lily Adams

Thank you, Miss Niamh!

I missed that photo of your dog, Drama, but I found it.  :Biggrin:  Your dog is so cute. Looks exactly like my dog. It seems to me that your dog is a Jack Russell terrier or maybe a rat terrier?

Miss Kathy: Short power indeed!

----------


## dramasnot6

> Thank you, Miss Niamh!
> 
> I missed that photo of your dog, Drama, but I found it.  Your dog is so cute. Looks exactly like my dog. It seems to me that your dog is a Jack Russell terrier or maybe a rat terrier?


 :Biggrin:  Actually, she is a Treeing Walker Coonhound. Sort of a descendant of the english foxhound, a bit of a redneck American breed actually  :Tongue:  Let's see a pic of your dog Miss Lily!

----------


## Niamh

all though in ireland 5f2" is really the average height all trouser legs are for people 5f5" to 5f8". To find a trouser leg to fit me i have to search for petit range. Most of the time i have to get them taken up. So fashion tells me i'm short. 
Petit people unite!

Yes miss Lilly, lets see a pic of your dog too!

----------


## Lily Adams

Kaydee, the princess of our house:

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...deepics002.jpg

This photograph was taken a long time ago, so she has a little bit more grey around her muzzle.




> Actually, she is a Treeing Walker Coonhound.


I have never heard of this breed! How interesting. She just looks like my dog because of the white stripe down the nose.

----------


## dramasnot6

She is the sweetest looking pooch Lily! Quite the princess indeed  :Wink:  She has the cutest little face and ears.

----------


## Silvia

this is my dog, NIPPER! I love him SO much!!
The pictures I wanted to put of my friends and I are too big...I'll have to use some taken with the mobile phone!
I'll post them as soon as I find those I like!
(It's a pity anyway, because photos from the mobile phone don't have a very good resolution :Frown:  )
Did someone manage to post pictures taken with a camera??

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww what a cutie Sylvia! Mobile phone or not, Nipper's persona really shines through. :Smile:  He's a part of the "white stripe" club as well!  :Tongue:

----------


## Silvia

oh yes! it's so true! he really has an outstanding personality....he's not scared of anything, he is stubborn and makes a lot of funny faces and sounds!!
Sometimes I wish he would be more obedient, but he's great all the same!! :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

aww! Lilly and sivia your dogs are so cute!

----------


## Lily Adams

Awww, Nipper! That's such a cute name and it looks so fitting for him. He looks like a rough-and-tumble kind of dog. Even though I think my Kaydee is more a delicate, polite little lady, maybe we could arrange a marriage? Kaydee, Princess of California, marries Nipper, the Prince of Milan?  :Biggrin:  

Kaydee thanks you all for the complients about her!

----------


## Virgil

Nice dogs Lily and Silvia. They look like they could be siblings.  :Smile: 

Hey, this was my 8000th post!!  :Banana:

----------


## Lily Adams

Congradulations, Virgil!

----------


## Silvia

:FRlol:   :FRlol:  yes, I think we should arrange a marriage.....the only thing I worry about is the distance...You know, Nipper is still young, I'm not sure he is ready for this kind of relationship!!

Well Virgil, your dogs are cute too...and they look so tender!

----------


## Niamh

> Nice dogs Lily and Silvia. They look like they could be siblings. 
> 
> Hey, this was my 8000th post!!


Congratulations virgil! :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Virgil

> Congradulations, Virgil!





> Congratulations virgil!


Thank you Lily and Niamh


[QUOTE=Silvia;335995Well Virgil, your dogs are cute too...and they look so tender![/QUOTE]
Yes both are sweet in their own way. Sasha, the Golden Retriever, the one on the first page, was very gentle. Her personality was more like a sweet little girl than a dog. That picture was taken just a few months before she passed away. Brandi, the Labrador Retriever, is very affectionate. Likes to lick faces. But she doesn't know how to be gentle. She knocks everything around, winds up hitting you with her paws, and when she cuddles she kind of pushes you over.  :Wink:

----------


## dramasnot6

I think i had this one as my profile pic before...but i dont remember. Ah well, ill be brave and post it anyway



This was taken in bali

----------


## white camellia

hi, dramasnot6, in the one taken in Bali, your upper outer garment looks like chinese traditional clothing.

and the second so peculiar in a delightful way, the red flower, the smile, the affirmative hair, the whiteness of the shirt, the embroidery, the bracelets, the primitive design and colors of the skirt, and natural background---wonderful!

----------


## Shakira

This is the pic of my shweety Cookie. I found him in my college last year in July when he lost his way during the floods of Mumbai. He was just a pup that time & was very frail & scared of everything & everyone. But soon he became attached to everyone in the college - to the point that he used to attend our Literature lectures with us in the class without making the least of sounds. We had even thought of making an identity card for the unofficial student of B.A. in English Literature of Mithibai College.  :Tongue:

----------


## dramasnot6

> This is the pic of my shweety Cookie. I found him in my college last year in July when he lost his way during the floods of Mumbai. He was just a pup that time & was very frail & scared of everything & everyone. But soon he became attached to everyone in the college - to the point that he used to attend our Literature lectures with us in the class without making the least of sounds. We had even thought of making an identity card for the unofficial student of B.A. in English Literature of Mithibai College.


Aww he looks like a sweetie, and im sure he's a very smart literature student as well!  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> This is the pic of my shweety Cookie. I found him in my college last year in July when he lost his way during the floods of Mumbai. He was just a pup that time & was very frail & scared of everything & everyone. But soon he became attached to everyone in the college - to the point that he used to attend our Literature lectures with us in the class without making the least of sounds. We had even thought of making an identity card for the unofficial student of B.A. in English Literature of Mithibai College.


How nice Shakira. Glad you saved his life. I must say dogs are wonderful.

----------


## dramasnot6

> hi, dramasnot6, in the one taken in Bali, your upper outer garment looks like chinese traditional clothing.
> 
> and the second so peculiar in a delightful way, the red flower, the smile, the affirmative hair, the whiteness of the shirt, the embroidery, the bracelets, the primitive design and colors of the skirt, and natural background---wonderful!


oh, the first was taken at school on Multicultural day. The second was in Bali. 
Thank ye kindly! I thought the pic turned out really well too, considering it was taken with a mobile phone. That was almost 2 years ago, but i like the background so much that i wanted to post it up  :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

Drama !!! You are so pretty ! Your smile's the bravest  :Smile: .
And that Asian clothing quite suits you  :Nod: .

----------


## Niamh

Drama, you have hair like me! (good strong proper hair!)
I agree with cookie, those clothes do suit you.

----------


## Niamh

> This is the pic of my shweety Cookie. I found him in my college last year in July when he lost his way during the floods of Mumbai. He was just a pup that time & was very frail & scared of everything & everyone. But soon he became attached to everyone in the college - to the point that he used to attend our Literature lectures with us in the class without making the least of sounds. We had even thought of making an identity card for the unofficial student of B.A. in English Literature of Mithibai College.


Hes a sweet looking dog.

----------


## Silvia

> Brandi, the Labrador Retriever, is very affectionate. Likes to lick faces. But she doesn't know how to be gentle.


Nipper is like Brandi, Virgil. I would say he is kind of proud too. He loves us but shows it in his own way and is never too sugary.
He's not gentle at all!! I know he's little, but he's always jumping from one place to another ( people included!) and he tends to be very physical when we play too....the only thing I can complain about is that you always have to stress who the leader is, and that's mostly because my parents treat him like a child when I'm not present :Smash: !!
These are more pics of him (in the second and third ones he is in Sardinia, where my mother comes from)

----------


## Virgil

> I think i had this one as my profile pic before...but i dont remember. Ah well, ill be brave and post it anyway
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken in bali


Nice pictures drama. It's good to see a pretty girl with that precocious mind.  :Wink:

----------


## Lily Adams

> yes, I think we should arrange a marriage.....the only thing I worry about is the distance...You know, Nipper is still young, I'm not sure he is ready for this kind of relationship!!



Don't worry, my dog is too old.  :Biggrin:  Your dog is still extremely adorable, though.

Hooray, more picutres of Miss Drama! (I've only seen one, you know.) They're really nice! I agree, that Chinese shirt really suits you.  :Nod: 

That's such a nice story, Shakira. It's funny that he attended Literature classes with you! I think saving/adopting dogs is one of the best things you can do in the world if you aren't dazzlingly rich.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Kindly thanks to both lily and virgil!  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Drama, you're so pretty!

What was Bali like?

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww thanks robin, niam and schoky! you guys are all so sweet  :Biggrin: 

Bali was absolutely magical. I spent most of the time walking across rice fields, eating tropical fruit, and exploring the beautiful arts and crafts in the area. Thus all the jewelry  :Blush:  The Balinese people and culture are so wonderful as well, such a beautiful place. No wonder its one of the top places in the world for honeymooners to go.

----------


## Poetess

yeeey doggies!

and Drama, I like your pix xxx

----------


## downing

Here I am in my garden...remember me?


gone..sorry

----------


## kathycf

More pictures I missed. 

Drama, you look very pretty. I love that mandarin collar blue shirt you have on in the first pic. 

Nipper looks like a really cute dog. Is he (she?) a Jack Russel terrier? 

Downing, that is a really good pic of you. I like the way you are peeking out from behind the forsythia.

----------


## Virgil

Nice photo downing. Of course we remember you.

----------


## Adolescent09

Oh--Wow. This is an interesting thread. I thought this site would be the last place I'd find a post-your-picture thread.. It's interesting seeing so many faces from different parts of the globe.
Well I guess I'll post mine. Here are two shoddy web-cam pictures of me:

----------


## Madhuri

Nice eyes Adol  :Smile:  You are quite good looking  :Biggrin: 

Hey Drama, I have now noticed your picture, you look very pretty. I like the way you did your hair by putting the flower  :Nod: 

Downing, nice picture  :Smile:

----------


## toni

Drama! My Beauteous :Alien:  very very nice photos! Your profile photo would be really make a nice avy!! :Smile:   :Thumbs Up:  


Downing: That was a nice photo too! So pretty! :Thumbs Up:   :FRlol:  

Adolescent: Ver Cool :Cool:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## downing

kathycf,Virgil,Toni,Mahuri thank you all! You're so nice  :Smile:  kathycf, you did recognize the forsythia. I have to admit, I am impressed! I think you know very well flowers!

----------


## dramasnot6

Thank you so kindly Maddie,kathy and my alien sister!  :Biggrin: 

Lovely photo downing! Beautiful as usual  :Smile:  
Nice photos adolescent, you look very mature

----------


## kathycf

> Nice eyes Adol  You are quite good looking


I second that.  :Smile:  

I always notice people's eyes the most, for some reason. Probably because I am envious, my eyesight is atrocious.  :Wink:

----------


## cuppajoe_9

I cut off all my hair, so I had to put up a new profile pic.

----------


## kathycf

You look very serious...either that or you are trying to hide a smirk.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Nice pic cuppa! Very intense expression.Love the glasses

----------


## Madhuri

Nice picture Cuppa, you really look serious, or is it the black and white effect that's adding more seriousness. The image I had in my mind about you is something similar, the studious kinds, intelligent people.  :Smile:

----------


## Laindessiel

> Bali was absolutely magical. I spent most of the time walking across rice fields, eating tropical fruit, and exploring the beautiful arts and crafts in the area. Thus all the jewelry  The Balinese people and culture are so wonderful as well, such a beautiful place. No wonder its one of the top places in the world for honeymooners to go.


I'm so jealous.  :Bawling:  The president of a big stockbrokerage company here invited me and a company employee for an all-expenses-paid trip to Bali for a week. And I said no because I have modelling jobs to do!  :Bawling:  

*changing moods* By the way, you look so beautiful! Both Toni and you now have bangs.  :Wink:

----------


## Laindessiel

> I cut off all my hair, so I had to put up a new profile pic.


I love this Cuppa look. You look like John Mayer for some reason. Probably the hair.

----------


## Virgil

That is a nice photo, cuppa. You look older than 19. Must be the black and white effect that Maddie mentioned.

Nice photo of Adolescent too. You too look like a serious, intelligent young man.

----------


## Adolescent09

> Nice photo of Adolescent too. You too look like a serious, intelligent young man.


I thank you kindly, Virgil. I think I saw a photo of you and your dog. I don't know what breed it is but it looks like a wonderful pet.

----------


## kiz_paws

This thread is such a nice touch. As Adol mentioned, it was rather surprizing to find such a thread here, lol.

Putting a face to a name is great, and I have spent a bit of time here viewing the thread and familiarizing myself with all of you. Not only are the pics a nice touch, but the warm thoughts and all the encouragement that comes with all of you is simply amazing. What a great group of people!

(And of course, without saying, I absolutely LOVED all those pet pics!!)  :Wink:  

May I also say that Janine, your art is beautiful/delicate/inspiring. We stand amidst a very talented crew here, that is for sure, thanks to all who have shared their photos, it was fun viewing!  :Smile:

----------


## toni

You look like a real intellectual, Cuppa. Great photo :Thumbs Up:

----------


## cuppajoe_9

> I love this Cuppa look. You look like John Mayer for some reason. Probably the hair.


Oh, is that what John Mayer looks like?

Thanks all.

----------


## Schokokeks

*Adolescent*, you are very good-looking  :Nod: . If you don't believe Virgil, believe someone who's female and 25 years younger  :Tongue: .

You, too, look very nice, *Cuppa*. Luckily there's still some hair left  :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

> *Adolescent*, you are very good-looking . If you don't believe Virgil, believe someone who's female and 25 years younger .
> 
> You, too, look very nice, *Cuppa*. Luckily there's still some hair left


You're 25 years younger than adolescent???  :Confused:   :FRlol:  Well, that does explain a few things...  :Tongue:

----------


## Schokokeks

> You're 25 years younger than adolescent???   Well, that does explain a few things...


I was of course referring to our Oldie-but-Goldie Virgil, you silly goose !  :Tongue:

----------


## AimusSage

> I was of course referring to our Oldie-but-Goldie Virgil, you silly goose !


If that's true, then how do you explain those few things I thought explained?  :Tongue:

----------


## kiz_paws

I am going to bite the proverbial bullet and post what I look like (when my hair is not straightened):

----------


## dramasnot6

Wow kiz! You look stunning  :Biggrin:  Gorgeous golden hair and lovely cheek bones  :Smile:

----------


## toni

Yeah, gorgeous woman you are, Kiz! Lovely hair!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Well, aren't you glamorous?? Pretty paws!

----------


## Adolescent09

> I am going to bite the proverbial bullet and post what I look like (when my hair is not straightened):


Aw.. how wonderful! I wonder? How did I always have a hunch that you looked so much like that woman in your avatar?

----------


## papayahed

> I am going to bite the proverbial bullet and post what I look like (when my hair is not straightened):



Another curly?  :Smile:  Alll rigghttt, wanna talk about our hair???? Have you been to the curly website??

----------


## kiz_paws

> Another curly?  Alll rigghttt, wanna talk about our hair???? Have you been to the curly website??


LoL!  :FRlol:  

And thank you all for you nice comments!  :Blush:

----------


## Niamh

you are beautiful Kiz. I like Adol also thought you would end up looking like your avatar!

----------


## Virgil

> I am going to bite the proverbial bullet and post what I look like (when my hair is not straightened):


Lots of pretty ladies here on lit net. Kiz is another. Nice to put a face to the name.  :Wink:

----------


## kathycf

Very pretty picture, kiz_paws. You look very glamorous there.

----------


## kathycf

> Another curly?  Alll rigghttt, wanna talk about our hair???? Have you been to the curly website??


You posted that link a while ago. I have curly hair too, maybe we should have a curly hair thread.  :FRlol:

----------


## kiz_paws

lol, that curly hair thread -- would it include tips for control? (as if there is any control over what nature has given...)

**Kiz_paws is still amazed at how nice the people here are**

**why did it take me so long to find this lovely site??**  :Smile:

----------


## toni

> **why did it take me so long to find this lovely site??**


I have been wondering about the same thing!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Silvia

I hope this will work ( I tried to follow kethycf's instruction).
This is a picture of my friends and I the day one of my best friends got of age. She's the girl with the golden belt next to whom I am seated (I am the forth from both left and right).it was a very cheerful moment and we had a great time together that night!

----------


## Silvia

ok...maybe this time it'll work!

----------


## Madhuri

Its not showing.

----------


## Virgil

> ok...maybe this time it'll work!


Wow!! It's too early for my poor old heart to see that many gorgeous young ladies all in one picture.  :Wink:  I need to go to Italy more often.  :Biggrin:  And let me say Silvia, you're the prettiest out of the whole pretty group. 

Am I drooling too much?  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Very pretty Silvia  :Nod:

----------


## Adolescent09

Lovely picture, Silvia. How nice  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Gorgeous photo Silvia  :Smile:

----------


## Logos

> Wow!! It's too early for my poor old heart to see that many gorgeous young ladies all in one picture.  I need to go to Italy more often.  And let me say Silvia, you're the prettiest out of the whole pretty group. 
> 
> Am I drooling too much?


.....

----------


## Virgil

I guess you got a kick out of that Logos.  :Wink:   :Tongue:  It was like the first thing I opened at- what was it?- 6:45 AM.

----------


## Logos

No actually I didn't get a 'kick' out of it at all.

----------


## kathycf

That is a very nice pic Sylvia. You and your friends look like you are having so much fun, and you look very pretty. Reminds me of when I was in my late teens/early twenties I used to have a bunch of girlfriends and we always had a lot of fun together.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

I was bored on day, so I edited a picture of my eyes. I guess this is what my eyes would look like if I was a scary alien/vampire lady. (and no, I am actually NOT one, just in case anybody was thinking I was!  :FRlol:  )

----------


## andave_ya

This really is a nice thread. All of you are either handsome or gorgeous! And that includes the dogs!

----------


## dramasnot6

You have lovely eyes Kathy, they have a beautiful shape.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Laindessiel

KIZ: I thought you were as young as I am! Oh, the young-at-heart charm is showing! You're the kind of person I'd like to have a mug of latte at Starbucks one day.  :Smile: 

Silvia: You're Italian? As I always say, everything and everyone in Italy is gorgeous!

----------


## kiz_paws

> KIZ: I thought you were as young as I am! Oh, the young-at-heart charm is showing! You're the kind of person I'd like to have a mug of latte at Starbucks one day.



Ok then, we shall indeed do this.  :Thumbs Up:  I get along very nicely at coffee shops, or did you guess that, lol!

Lovely picture, *Silvia*, thank you so much for sharing.

and LOL to *Virgil* who is be-dazzled at his keyboard, lol! Hey, and speaking to you, Virgil, your dog is very very sweet, looks like you guys are very good company!  :Smile:

----------


## hyperinsomnia

My avatar's a picture of me, but since it's all... well, screwed up, I'll put another up ... *waits patiently for photobucket to catch up* :Crash:   :Biggrin: 
Over the past two years or so I've had black, brown and red hair.. SO SORRY ABOUT THE MASSIVE PICTURES!!! :Blush:

----------


## Schokokeks

Nice pictures, hyperinsomnia !  :Nod: 
The blurry one on the left looks very artistic.

----------


## hyperinsomnia

> Nice pictures, hyperinsomnia ! 
> The blurry one on the left looks very artistic.


Thanks  :Smile:  
Although I have no idea what I was thinking.. Black hair doesn't suit me at all! :FRlol:   :Bawling:

----------


## dramasnot6

Beautiful photos hyper! You have very lovely hair, it's especially nice in brown  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> and LOL to *Virgil* who is be-dazzled at his keyboard, lol! Hey, and speaking to you, Virgil, your dog is very very sweet, looks like you guys are very good company!


Thanks kiz. Brandi is a good pal.

Nice photos hyper. I like the middle one best. You have a nice sparkle in your eye there.

----------


## kandaurov

I've lost precious hours of studying watching your photos. It's incredible, this forum is like an american TV-show, everyone seems to have been chosen scrupulously by the looks, even though what really unites us are our interests

It's great to link faces to people, so keep it up, fellas  :Smile:

----------


## Adolescent09

> 


I really like the picture in your avatar with the color variations... It looks fairly unique and interesting. It's great to have more pictures attached to more names! Nice to meet you  :Smile:

----------


## kathycf

> Thanks  
> Although I have no idea what I was thinking.. Black hair doesn't suit me at all!


You look very pretty in all the pics, but the ones with lighter hair _do_ look nicer. Don't worry about it, nobody except Morticia Addams looks good with jet black hair.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kandaurov

Hyperinsomnia, I happen to think that it doesn't matter what colour your hair is, it looks great anyway. I tend to overlook colour and judge mainly the hairstyle.

Yeah, I do like it; next time I try to stealth my way into the Coffee thread, I'll use a wig resembling your hair  :FRlol:

----------


## kiz_paws

> Yeah, I do like it; next time I try to stealth my way into the Coffee thread, I'll use a wig resembling your hair


O ho!!! Caught'cha!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  

Anyhow, hyper, your pictures are lovely, I second Virgil's thought -- the middle one is my favorite, too.  :Smile:

----------


## Koa

> You look very pretty in all the pics, but the ones with lighter hair _do_ look nicer. Don't worry about it, nobody except Morticia Addams looks good with jet black hair.



I actually think that's the best colour ever and I'm probably going for that soon, then people complain it's too close to my natural one but no, my natural is brown dammit!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  I love black hair, but yes if you're born a blonde with blonde eyebrows maybe black won't suit you too much  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

You are very pritty Hyper! agree about middle pic! you have lovely hair in that! Wish i had nice hair, as appossd to hair that doesnt know whether its curly, wavey straight, frizzy....not to mention has a life of its own!

Whats wrong with black hair? :Frown:

----------


## kilted exile

Ok, I may be crazy but I prefer the photo with black hair, the issue may be more to do with hairstyle than colour

----------


## kathycf

> I actually think that's the best colour ever and I'm probably going for that soon, then people complain it's too close to my natural one but no, my natural is brown dammit!  I love black hair, but yes if you're born a blonde with blonde eyebrows maybe black won't suit you too much


I guess the difference is that natural hair on it's own may be an extremely dark color. One may describe that color as "black" but if looked at closely it has a gloss. depth and softness to it. Jet black hair that comes out of a Lady Clairol bottle (or whatever brand of hair dye) is a flat uniform black, and is one of the hardest colors to get out of one's hair. That is why getting one's hair color dyed by a professional in a salon is useful in that instance because the "flatness" of an at home black hair dyejob will be avoided.

I don't think there is anything wrong with black hair and I certainly didn't mean to imply there was anything wrong with hyperinsomnia's hair or anybody else's. I was expressing my own personal opinion. Gosh!

----------


## dramasnot6

> Whats wrong with black hair?


Nothing at all Niamh! I think black hair is beautiful. Different colors suit different people is all, and hyper I think is better suited to brown. 
Show us a lovely pic of you Niamh!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

Woot, truth be know, I love black hair!

I would experiment, but I have lots of troubles with my hair as it t'is! lol! I guess it is never say never, right? :P

----------


## hyperinsomnia

> Yeah, I do like it; next time I try to stealth my way into the Coffee thread, I'll use a wig resembling your hair


Hahahahaha I'm flattered  :FRlol:  

Thankyou all for the nice comments of course  :Blush:   :Smile:

----------


## toni

Silvia: You are so beautiful!  :Tongue:  
Hyper: I guessed that it was you in your avy and I was right!  :Biggrin:  Very Lovely. :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Wow, both Sylvia and hyper are very pretty, indeed. Color me flustered.  :Tongue:

----------


## downing

............................

----------


## kathycf

Nice pics, Downing. The countryside looks very springlike, and you, of course look pretty as always. Are you folks having an early spring in Romania, or does it get warm early every year? I ask, because spring seems late here where I live.

----------


## downing

Thanks, Kathy for your compliments. You are always so nice! As about spring in Romania...well, it depends to the winter; we had a fine winter this year:almost no snow. And that's why spring came earlier. It depends of the year, you know  :Smile:

----------


## kathycf

Your welcome.  :Smile: 

We had a very mild winter overall with hardly any snow...until March came. Now we seem to be making up for it. Well, Monday was very warm, but today is really cold and wet again. I should get out and take some pictures though.  :Biggrin:

----------


## downing

.........................

----------


## andave_ya

those are gorgeous pics downing! I LOVE your dress! so classy! I can almost see Leslie Caron in it!

----------


## Niamh

they are lovely photos Downing! I really like your outfit! the flowers on the collar really set it off!

----------


## kiz_paws

Downing, your photos are very lovely, thank you for sharing them with us. I love your dress, as well (and your shoes were perfect!)  :Wink:  

I also really liked the photo of you with the tree that is softly flowering -- very artistically done.  :Smile:

----------


## downing

Thanks andave,niamh and kiz! I was really glad when I saw your comments. I didn't expect to receive so soon comments and so fine! You're really nice, thanks a lot. Kiz, I also love the shoes a lot! I guess you keep an eye on nice things! Andave, thanks. Leslie Caron...wow that sounds really great :FRlol:  
And Niamh, thanks for your compliments. Indeed, the flower on the collar stroke me when I bought the dress.

----------


## Pensive

These are very nice pictures, downing! I fail to see the last two pictures because of my poor internet speed. 

Hey, what do you call a secondary school? Grade 9 and Grade 10?

----------


## Niamh

you finished secondary school at 14?
secondary school only starts over here when you are 13/14. after secondary school here is college/uni.

----------


## Nightshade

> you finished secondary school at 14?
> secondary school only starts over here when you are 13/14. after secondary school here is college/uni.


I thinkits called different thing in different place like in Egypt for example you have elemtary which is 5/6-10/11 and then prep from 11/12-13/14 and then secondery from 13/14-16/17 and then uni.
but I know some places swap them around so secondery is what Id call prep and secondery is called somthng else.

----------


## Niamh

It gets all so confusing!
We literally only have Primary school (4/5 to 12/13)
Secondary school (13/14 to 17/18)
and tertiary which is college/uni.
1,2,3...

----------


## downing

we've got primary school(grades 1-4)
secondary school(grades 5-8)
and highschool(grades 9-12).
I am in the the 8th grade. It's going to end in one month, actually.

Thanks Penisve for your words  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

Having browsed some of the pics of the frequent posters...

http://www.online-literature.com/for...931#post302931

They are vastly different from what I Imagined from their style of writings.

----------


## SleepyWitch

for example?

----------


## Virgil

Yes Lote I'm curious as to what you thought I was like. Or should I be afraid to ask?  :Tongue:  How about a picture of you Lote? You've become pretty much a regular here. I've read some of your posts and find you a nice addition to lit net. I may not always agree but you spark conversation.  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

I hope you don't kill me for it. Despite your name SleepyWitch - I thought you were guy :-)

And Virgil I have already saw your pic before I read your writings in one of the threads...

----------


## Virgil

> I hope you don't kill me for it. Despite your name SleepyWitch - I thought you were guy :-)
> 
> And Virgil I have already saw your pic before I read your writings in one of the threads...


Hmmm. I'm not sure if you're a gal or a guy, Lote. I'll guess gal.  :Wink:

----------


## Stanislaw

> Hmmm. I'm not sure if you're a gal or a guy, Lote. I'll guess gal.


Id have to guess guy

----------


## Stanislaw

Heres a more recent pic of me, my sister snapped it when we were on vacation in Radium, BC. it was shortly after I woke up  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Lote is deffinately a lads. He's way too obsessed with beautiful women!
What do you look like lote? Bet you have dark hair and have to wear glasses when infront of a computer screen! Thats what i picture you like!

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Hmmm. I'm not sure if you're a gal or a guy, Lote. I'll guess gal.





> Id have to guess guy



Chaps I am a guy :-)




> Lote is deffinately a lads. He's way too obsessed with beautiful women!


LOL :-) It is only a healthy obession Niamh :-)




> What do you look like lote? Bet you have dark hair and have to wear glasses when infront of a computer screen! Thats what i picture you like!


LOL :-) A Typical computer geek!!! :-)

And Stanislaw I imagined you to be a kid :-)

Love your humour though :-)

Regards,
Lote

----------


## Countess

Did I already post in this thread? I can't remember (what else is new).

If we're doing our best shot this mine.

----------


## Niamh

> LOL :-) It is only a healthy obession Niamh :-)


I would have though it was a general MALE obsession! :Tongue:  



> LOL :-) A Typical computer geek!!! :-)


 Of Course!

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I would have though it was a general MALE obsession!


It is not our fault that you women are beautiful :-)

----------


## kathycf

Countess, I like that pic. You have a nice face.  :Smile: 

I checked out your myspace page and it looks like you are the master of changing your appearance with hair (wigs?) and stuff like that. Are you a spy?  :Tongue:

----------


## Lote-Tree

Countess of moldovia is indeed beautiful :-)

----------


## Niamh

> It is not our fault that you women are beautiful :-)


hey! You cant blame us for the way nature made us! :Tongue:   :FRlol: 

so come on lote! Show us a pic! (or is it that i'm right and you dont want to prove it huh?) :Tongue: 




> Countess, I like that pic. You have a nice face. 
> 
> I checked out your myspace page and it looks like you are the master of changing your appearance with hair (wigs?) and stuff like that. Are you a spy?


I've noticed that too. Every time you chang you avatar Countess your hair dtyle has changed and it always suits you!

----------


## Lote-Tree

> hey! You can blame us for the way nature made us!


And nature made us to be obesses over women's beauty - so don't blame us either :-)




> so come on lote! Show us a pic! (or is it that i'm right and you dont want to prove it huh?)


LOL you guess right - a computer geek :-)

----------


## kathycf

> It is not our fault that you women are beautiful :-)


Sometimes the beauty isn't *always* readily apparent...must be inner beauty in my case.  :Tongue:  




(NO! That really * isn't* me! )  :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Sometimes the beauty isn't *always* readily apparent...must be inner beauty in my case.


As long as men have Eyes that See...the Eyes have it... :-)




> (NO! That really * isn't* me! )



LOL :-)

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I hope you don't kill me for it. Despite your name SleepyWitch - I thought you were guy :-)
> 
> And Virgil I have already saw your pic before I read your writings in one of the threads...


hehe  :Smile:  nope I won't kill you.... this time  :Smile: 
what made you think I was a guy?

----------


## Pensive

I was very much sure Lote would be a girl! But I guess sometimes even the best of us are mistaken.  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> I was very much sure Lote would be a girl! But I guess sometimes even the best of us are mistaken.


Yeah, me too. The way he uses the smilie symbols like this :-) and :-( seemed feminine.  :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> hehe  nope I won't kill you.... this time


Thats a relief :-)




> what made you think I was a guy?


[/quote]

It must be something I have read but I can't remember the thread... :-(




> Yeah, me too. The way he uses the smilie symbols like this :-) and :-( seemed feminine.


LOL :-) thats the only way I can do smilies because I don't have java enabled to use smiles that are available on the forum smily list :-)




> I was very much sure Lote would be a girl! But I guess sometimes even the best of us are mistaken.


Sorry to spoil your dreams ;-)

----------


## Pensive

> Sorry to spoil your dreams ;-)


Ummm dreams? You spoilt no dreams.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> It must be something I have read but I can't remember the thread... :-(


hehe it must have been something stupid along the lines of "I love swear words" or "hey, 30-ish women look georgeous!". unfortunately, my brain is a she (cf. your "what sex is your brain" thread), so I can't blame it on her  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Ummm dreams? You spoilt no dreams.


I was joking :-)




> hehe it must have been something stupid along the lines of "I love swear words" or "hey, 30-ish women look georgeous!". unfortunately, my brain is a she (cf. your "what sex is your brain" thread), so I can't blame it on her


LOL :-)

That Brain Sex quiz was quite interesting though - where did I get those feminine traits of empathy and reading faces from? :-) Perhaps modernity has made a modern man out of me after all - though I can't imagine doing the ironing !!! :-)

----------


## Idril

> That Brain Sex quiz was quite interesting though - where did I get those feminine traits of empathy and reading faces from? :-) Perhaps modernity has made a modern man out of me after all - though I can't imagine doing the ironing !!! :-)


Oh, you don't have to worry about the ironing, just as long as you cook. Ironing you only have to do once in a while, cooking is an everyday thing.  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh, you don't have to worry about the ironing, just as long as you cook. Ironing you only have to do once in a while, cooking is an everyday thing.


That's ok then because I am a quite a good cook :-) (I worked part-time in a restaurant when I was at University) :-)

----------


## Idril

> That's ok then because I am a quite a good cook :-) (I worked part-time in a restaurant when I was at University) :-)



You should be good then and in high demand.  :Wink:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> You should be good then and in high demand.


No way. Go and learn you own cooking. I ain't cooking for you lassie :-)

----------


## kilted exile

> Oh, you don't have to worry about the ironing, just as long as you cook. Ironing you only have to do once in a while


Bah, ironing. I survive just fine without an iron. This is why we have polo shirts and wrikle resistant shirts

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Bah, ironing. I survive just fine without an iron. This is why we have polo shirts and wrikle resistant shirts


Amazingly I have managed to wrinkle the wrinkle-free shirts too!!!

----------


## Idril

You know, the key is just to remove things from the dryer immediately, if you do that, you'll never have to iron again. And then of course you have to fold the clothes and actually put them away, just taking them out of the dryer and then throwing them in a heap on the floor doesn't count.

----------


## Countess

> Are you a spy?


LMAO! I've missed my calling as a private investigator.




> Sometimes the beauty isn't *always* readily apparent...must be inner beauty in my case.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (NO! That really * isn't* me! )


That picture is hysterical. You should be a comedian.

----------


## Stanislaw

> You know, the key is just to remove things from the dryer immediately, if you do that, you'll never have to iron again. And then of course you have to fold the clothes and actually put them away, just taking them out of the dryer and then throwing them in a heap on the floor doesn't count.


Very true advice, if you follow this, you'll never have to iron again!




> Bah, ironing. I survive just fine without an iron. This is why we have polo shirts and wrikle resistant shirts


Exactly, there really is no need to iron for hours on end. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Reccura

On the first picture, that's me and my pet pigeon, Hedwig. 

Lain and me when we went to a swimming party..

----------


## grace86

Recurra you are so sweet looking! I like your bird's name!! Harry Potter fan!!

----------


## toni

Go Reccura my lovely girl!  :Smile: 
You're right, grace, nt only is she sweet, she is the epitome of sweet!

----------


## Lote-Tree

> On the first picture, that's me and my pet pigeon, Hedwig.


Nice to see you Pigeon Fancier :-)

----------


## Pensive

Nice pictures, Recurra!  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Countess, your picture is gorgeous!  :Smile: 

Recurra, that is a lovely pic of you and Lain.

And I second the motion for Lote to post a pic!  :Smile:

----------


## Reccura

Well, thank you, everybody...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Sometimes the beauty isn't *always* readily apparent...must be inner beauty in my case.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (NO! That really * isn't* me! )


Kathy you are sooooo pretty. Why did you not show us a picture of yourself for so long?  :Wink:   :Tongue: 

Reccura you are as pretty as your sisters. Three such lovely girls in one family.  :Smile:

----------


## kathycf

> On the first picture, that's me and my pet pigeon, Hedwig.


So cute! You look so young, but I suppose you are. Especially compared to me.  :FRlol:  Very nice pics, Recurra. 





> That picture is hysterical. You should be a comedian.


Heh heh, thanks. I found it by doing an image search for 'ugly chick" or something like that. I forget the exact phrase, but there were some rather interesting results!  :FRlol:  




> Kathy you are sooooo pretty. Why did you not show us a picture of yourself for so long?


Why, thank you! I didn't want to make all the other ladies here feel bad about their looks, so I did hesitate. Don't hate me because I'm beautiful!  :Tongue:

----------


## Schokokeks

*Kathy*, really ! You're such a kid !  :Tongue: 

*Reccura*, you are very cute ! Bet you have lots of trouble keeping all the boys away  :Smile: .

----------


## kathycf

> *Kathy*, really ! You're such a kid !


I know.... :Blush:  I have a very silly sense of humor.  :Smile:  

I think we have so many engaging and attractive members here. It is interesting to match a face with all the posts.

----------


## Reccura

> *Reccura*, you are very cute ! Bet you have lots of trouble keeping all the boys away


Yeah.. especially when they whistle on you and woot-woot you!!! Aaaarrrgghhh!!!! Come on, I'm so young! 




> So cute! You look so young, but I suppose you are. Especially compared to me.  Very nice pics, Recurra.


Yeah, I'm beginning to think that I'm the youngest member here... 





> Reccura you are as pretty as your sisters. Three such lovely girls in one family.


Wow, thanks, Uncle Virgil... That was touching... _Grazie_!!!

----------


## Pendragon

> I was bored on day, so I edited a picture of my eyes. I guess this is what my eyes would look like if I was a scary alien/vampire lady. (and no, I am actually NOT one, just in case anybody was thinking I was!  )


You? The Dead Undying, She-Who-Is-Not-To-Be-Named?

----------


## Schokokeks

> I know.... I have a very silly sense of humor.


I like your sense of humour, very much refreshing  :Nod: .




> I think we have so many engaging and attractive members here. It is interesting to match a face with all the posts.


Plus, in your case at least, so we can actually match a voice with the post. Might give the imaginary powers of some an extra kick, who knows  :Biggrin: .




> Come on, I'm so young!


Yes, but that will change one day, and they _know_ that !  :Wink: 
Judging from your posts, I didn't imagine you to be very young. I am now convinced that your parents must have fed you and your sisters with maturity when you were kids  :Wink: .

----------


## Idril

> It is interesting to match a face with all the posts.



That's the part that I really like. It makes the members here that much more real, it humanizes this largely impersonal medium. I very rarely ever feel the need to comment on people's pictures because I think whether or not someone is pretty is not really the point. I always think all the gushing and effusive compliments might make those that are less confident of their appearance less likely to post a picture, worried they may not get those comments. And just from a more personal standpoint, compliments make me really uncomfortable, I don't post pictures because I want everyone to tell me how pretty I am because I seriously, do not handle compliments well so that tends to effect how I react to other people as well, since I don't do compliments well, I don't give them very often either.  :Tongue:

----------


## andave_ya

Countess, I found your picture. You are absolutely beautiful!!!! And Reccura,  :Smile:   :Nod:

----------


## kathycf

Pen, yep, those are really my eyes...although mine are not naturally an alien silvery color. More of a darkish greenish/hazel color.  :Smile: 

Cookie, thank you dear. 





> That's the part that I really like. It makes the members here that much more real, it humanizes this largely impersonal medium. I very rarely ever feel the need to comment on people's pictures because I think whether or not someone is pretty is not really the point.


Well, I think you are correct. I don't know if people are really gushing, because I think that they are being sincere in their compliments. (*not* that you are implying otherwise, I don't mean that). To be perfectly honest, I enjoy looking at people's faces (male and female) because I, well I guess I enjoy the artistic aspect of it. I suppose I am not phrasing that correctly, but what I mean is I think that there is something eyecatching to me in the contours of a face, and I especially love to see people's eyes. They seem to me to be the most important part of a face and are almost always beautiful in some aspect or another. 

But of course you are correct, that this isn't a beauty contest and whether or not a person is conventionally attractive or not isn't the point. To be honest, I am hesitant to post my pic because I am always a bit nervous about will somebody recognize me? I mean, my weirdo neighbor could be a member here (or visit the site as a guest) and he might see my picture and go "Hey! I know that kathycf person!  :Flare:  " 

I guess I am a little paranoid.  :FRlol:

----------


## Idril

> I don't know if people are really gushing, because I think that they are being sincere in their compliments. (*not* that you are implying otherwise, I don't mean that).


I'm glad you said that because no, I'm not implying that they are insincere. I know that they are meant to be supportive, encouraging, reassuring and that they are genuine. They just make me uncomfortable in a way because I don't like it when things like that are directed at me so I tend to be overly sensitive to it in all forms. 




> To be honest, I am hesitant to post my pic because I am always a bit nervous about will somebody recognize me?


Well, that's a really good point, the issue of privacy and anonymity is a personal thing. I don't have any worries about myself but I won't post pictures of my kids or any family members because it feels like an invasion of their privacy. I think I did post a picture of my boys on some sewing thread but it was an old picture and they were wearing Batman and Robin costumes so it seemed like their identities were protected.  :Wink:

----------


## EAP

.................................................. .................................................. ....

----------


## kathycf

You are *much* younger than I would have thought, EAP.  :Smile:  



(Which child are/were you? The little boy or little girl? Very cute, by the way.)

----------


## kathycf

That was a teasing remark, by the way. *shrug*

----------


## Shalot

I don't post my picture because I don't want someone to recognize me either. That's the only reason. Otherwise I'd be happy to share.

----------


## dramasnot6

Beautiful photos downing! That dress is stunning.

Nice pic stan! Love the beret.

Sweet photo countess!

You are so lovely Reccura! Gorgeous cheek bones  :Biggrin: 
Your bird is also beautiful.

Very cute EAP!!

And Kathy…gorgeous beyond words

----------


## RobinHood3000

Just to stir things up a bit...

Picture 1: I'm holding the bow wrong, for a couple of reasons. One, I didn't want the arrow to fall off, and the bow had a very narrow arrow rest. The other, the pose was for that short film I was filming (mentioned in my blog), hence my elbow is raised high in the air in order to hide my face. The convenience of this second fact is what makes this picure postable.  :Tongue: 

Picture 2: What? I like mystery.

----------


## Virgil

Is that you Robin? Well, we're getting closer to seeing what you look like. From what I can tell, a nice young man.  :Smile:

----------


## EAP

Kathycf (and dramasnot6),

Thank you.  :Smile: 

Regarding the gender, what d'ya think?

----------


## dramasnot6

Nice photos Robin, the latter is very flattering  :Tongue:

----------


## Laindessiel

A very very young lad, Rob. I thought you would look more of a Justin Hartley than Frankie Muniz....

Joke!

----------


## kathycf

> Picture 2: What? I like mystery.





> Nice photos Robin, the latter is very flattering


Rotfl! Well, I prefer the *former* pic as it shows just a wee bit more of you. Why am I not surprised you like mystery! :Tongue:  




> Kathycf (and dramasnot6),
> 
> Thank you. 
> 
> Regarding the gender, what d'ya think?


You're welcome.  :Smile:  Well....There are no overt clues that I have found regarding your gender, but I tend to think you are a guy. Sorry if I am wrong. Is the little girl your sister? 




> And Kathygorgeous beyond words


Aw, Drama, thanks. Do you wonder that I was hesitant to share?  :FRlol:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Just to stir things up a bit...
> 
> Picture 1: I'm holding the bow wrong, for a couple of reasons. One, I didn't want the arrow to fall off, and the bow had a very narrow arrow rest. The other, the pose was for that short film I was filming (mentioned in my blog), hence my elbow is raised high in the air in order to hide my face. The convenience of this second fact is what makes this picure postable. 
> 
> Picture 2: What? I like mystery.


still scared of stalkers?

----------


## RobinHood3000

So I'm very guarded. What's your point?  :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## grace86

Robin's weakening!!!!!!

Just kidding don't run away Robin, glad we have a better idea of you..

----------


## Turk

> 


I appreciate your struggle to show your head on the picture.  :FRlol:  You look younger than 26.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I appreciate your struggle to show your head on the picture.  You look younger than 26.


haha  :Smile:  thanks.
I'll take some new pics in a skirt and blouse outfit I bought exclusively for a stupid oral exam...
will post them on Thursday

----------


## Niamh

Ok so i've decided to be brave and join some of the other members of the litnet community and post a picture!
Here goes nothing!

so this is me!

----------


## Pensive

Very nice picture, Niamh! 




> Robin's weakening!!!!!!


Weakening or getting brave?  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> Ok so i've decided to be brave and join some of the other members of the litnet community and post a picture!
> Here goes nothing!
> 
> so this is me!


Niamh, what were you so shy about? You have a lovely face.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Nice to see you, Niamh.  :Smile: 

Which reminds me, I need to update the photo directory! 

*sigh*

----------


## Turk

> Ok so i've decided to be brave and join some of the other members of the litnet community and post a picture!
> Here goes nothing!
> 
> so this is me!


You have a sweet face. We have an idiom in Turkish; "Inside of her eyes are smiling" that's invented for people like you. :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Photo directory thread has now been updated: http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=21102

If there are any photos are missing or any of the links is not working, please let me know via PM and I will add those too.

----------


## andave_ya

very nice picture Niamh! I hope to post my own soon and join you!

----------


## kiz_paws

> Photo directory thread has now been updated: http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=21102
> 
> If there are any photos are missing or any of the links is not working, please let me know via PM and I will add those too.


Hello -- Scheherazade (how does one PM you, in your profile there is no such option...). Anyhow, when I clicked on the Kiz_paws pic, the photo that was displayed was that of a handsome young man named Adolescent09, so, if it is not too much trouble...  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Hello -- Scheherazade (how does one PM you, in your profile there is no such option...). Anyhow, when I clicked on the Kiz_paws pic, the photo that was displayed was that of a handsome young man named Adolescent09, so, if it is not too much trouble...


Done.

In my profile, there is a link to PM me (towards the middle of the page, on the right hand side).

You can always create a new PM to a user by simply going to your PM box and choosing the 'Send New Message' option (on the left, towards the middle).

Or if you click on any users' name in their posts, a drop-down menu will appear and you can choose 'Send a private message to ...' option.

Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

Yet more evidence in support of the theory: "In Dublins fair city, the girls are so pretty"

----------


## kiz_paws

Niamh, thank you for posting your lovely picture! Andya, you are next.... c'mon, don't be shy!

And to *Scheherazade*, I feel very foolish, of course there is a way to PM you, sorry I guess I am full of **drum roll** BLONDE moments (it is not good for someone else to say that to me, but hey, when the shoe fits....)

Anyhow, thank you for rectifying the picture mix-up, and for informing me how to send you a PM (I feel very very silly...)  :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

blurrrrry (3).jpg

Its a bit blurry, but its the best I can do. All of my stuff(pics, music, files etc.) is on BOB...my external hard drive. 

...wow...I look like my mom...weird. :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Nice to see your picture Mortis. And what is wrong with looking like your mom. If she looks like you, she must be lovely.

----------


## Turk

> And what is wrong with looking like your mom.


Let me tell you Virgil, my old friend, relatively old friend. 

According to sociological and scientific observations i made when i watch American movies and TV shows, i realized every species in USA has enemy species. Such as White Man vs Red Skins, Italian Western Comics Characters vs Red Jackets, Martin Luther King vs J. Edgar Hoover; in USA teenagers are against their parents too. This hostility makes them send their parents to nursing houses so they can die there. Also they burn 'em when they die, so they won't have to spend time to visit their graves. 

Maybe that's why Mortis doesn't like to look like her mom, ha?  :Yawnb:   :Smile:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Thats very nice of you Virgil. I think you made me blush! I think my mom is extremely beautiful. Its strange though, when you see bits and pieces of your family in yourself when you consider yourself to be very different from everyone. I'm not making much sense but I guess what I mean is that you look at your parents as your parents...older, wiser..whatever. But when you see parts of them in you its a bit shocking. Argh...this doens't make sense. Hopefully you understand!


Oh, and Turk...I adore my parents. My mom is my best friend and my dad is the most reliable and kind man I will probably ever know. My brother is the rebellious type. My rebellion comes out more in art and music and writing. And my strangeness

----------


## kiz_paws

Mortis Anarchy, that is indeed a lovely picture. Thank you for letting us see who you are (and I agree that your mother must also be a lovely woman).  :Smile:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

:Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Virgil

> Let me tell you Virgil, my old friend, relatively old friend. 
> 
> According to sociological and scientific observations i made when i watch American movies and TV shows, i realized every species in USA has enemy species. Such as White Man vs Red Skins, Italian Western Comics Characters vs Red Jackets, Martin Luther King vs J. Edgar Hoover; in USA teenagers are against their parents too. This hostility makes them send their parents to nursing houses so they can die there. Also they burn 'em when they die, so they won't have to spend time to visit their graves. 
> 
> Maybe that's why Mortis doesn't like to look like her mom, ha?


 :FRlol:  I don't think it's wise to understand America through movies. Well, anyway I'm on a mission to get people to like their parents.  :Wink:

----------


## the silent x

there i am

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

I totally agree with you Virgil. Its funny how most of my friends totally dislike their parents and can't understand how I can have such a good relationship with my own parents. By the way...Silent X...you look like an assassin...all sneaky!

----------


## dramasnot6

You are beautiful Niamh! A smile as sweet as I predicted  :Biggrin: 

Clever way of revealing yourself silent x!

----------


## kiz_paws

> I don't think it's wise to understand America through movies.


Wow, it is surprizingly common how many judge according to the movie industry... they should really be careful!

Nonetheless, it was good to see your pic, Silent X. I love the color of your eyes, btw.  :Smile:

----------


## the silent x

> By the way...Silent X...you look like an assassin...all sneaky!


thank you, i also walk like an assassin, no one hears me when i come up to them. it's kinda funny to watch someone jump out of their shoes when i talk to them 




> Clever way of revealing yourself silent x!


thank you very much, i was going for an unmasking thing





> Nonetheless, it was good to see your pic, Silent X. I love the color of your eyes, btw.


thanks, some people say i have cat-like/ wierd eyes

----------


## applepie

> This hostility makes them send their parents to nursing houses so they can die there. Also they burn 'em when they die, so they won't have to spend time to visit their graves.


Very funny Turk. I can say my parents and I had a rocky relationship when I was a teen but not so now. It is really just something all teens seem to have, but I never hated them. Well at least not when I didn't have the estrogen poisoning so many teen girls get :Tongue:  They are a big part of my life and I can't imagine not having them. I will never send them to a nursing home either and as for burning them... that I will do :Wink:  Only because they want me to, though. They are a lot like me and don't want to have to worry over being dug up in a thousand years. Likely where I get the attitude from.

Silent X, very nice picture and I have to agree that you have beautiful eyes.

----------


## the silent x

> Silent X, very nice picture and I have to agree that you have beautiful eyes.


if eyes are a window to the soul, i must have a beautiful soul according to all of you

and i agree with your parents mkhockenberry i want to be cremated when i die as well, but it's not because i don't want to get dug up in a certain amount of years, it's becasue i don't want to be brought back when they find out a chemical to give to people who are dead that will bring the dead back to life. living once is enough thank you

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Thats pretty intense. I never really thought about it Silent X. Hmmm...

----------


## dramasnot6

Interesting point silent x...it especially resonates with me because at this time I am reading Frankenstein,a book that ultimately evokes so many questions about the meaning of life and death.

----------


## the silent x

i had a dream that a chemical was made that brought the dead back to life, it caused more problems than it fixed, i posted it in the dream thread if that is still going, when the dead person woke up, they didn't know they died, and when they found out, they were tramatized

----------


## Lily Adams

I want to be cremated, too, because it costs so much money for the ones you left behind to have an expensive funeral. It's just pointless.

Me in the Regency dress I made: http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...B-day014-1.jpg

Me in my lime green Dr. F labcoat that I dyed, etc. PLUS Johnny Longtorso!: http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...yLongtorso.jpg

Dah! Don't hurt me, Silent!  :Tongue:  Nice photos.

And Niamh! Great photo! It's nice to see what you look like. I like your hair color. Sometimes (okay, MOST of the time) I long for black hair.

----------


## dramasnot6

did you really make that ensemble from scratch lily? It is magnificent!!
You look STUNNING in your green coat!

----------


## Niamh

Really good way of revealing yourself Silent! Nice pic Mortis.
Lilly i love those pics! Especially the green coat one!
As for my hair, Its actually a really dark brown. Thanks for your comments everyone. I'm a bit embarressed now! :Blush:  
Turk, that line is also a part of a traditional irish song called Irish eyes are smiling.

----------


## Turk

> Turk, that line is also a part of a traditional irish song called Irish eyes are smiling.


I am not surprised it's an Irish folk song, because they keep drinking whisky all the time.  :Wink:   :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

> I am not surprised it's an Irish folk song, because they keep drinking whisky all the time.


 :FRlol:  You should check out the song Eight drunkin Nights, if you believe that! Its very rare to find a trad band that will actually sing the Eight Drunkin night so you usually only hear of the seven Drunkin nights!

----------


## kiz_paws

*Lily*, your pictures are wonderful, and I am awed by your capabilities in sewing! Green is a good color for a lab coat!  :Smile: 

I had to chuckle at *Niamh*'s response to Turk's comment. *Turk* you have made an assumption statement, by the way, that could offend some people of Irish background, in a joking way or not....I thought Niamh handled it well.  :Thumbs Up:  
Well, just thought I'd say that...  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> *Lily*, your pictures are wonderful, and I am awed by your capabilities in sewing! Green is a good color for a lab coat! 
> 
> I had to chuckle at *Niamh*'s response to Turk's comment. *Turk* you have made an assumption statement, by the way, that could offend some people of Irish background, in a joking way or not....I thought Niamh handled it well.  
> Well, just thought I'd say that...


I'm used to the stereotyping of the Irish been whiskey drinkers. you just learn to laugh it off! But we do have an aweful lot of traditional irish drinking songs. Irish Eyes are smiling is NOT one of them though.

----------


## the silent x

> I want to be cremated, too, because it costs so much money for the ones you left behind to have an expensive funeral. It's just pointless.
> 
> Me in the Regency dress I made: http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...B-day014-1.jpg
> 
> Me in my lime green Dr. F labcoat that I dyed, etc. PLUS Johnny Longtorso!: http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...yLongtorso.jpg
> 
> Dah! Don't hurt me, Silent!  Nice photos.
> 
> And Niamh! Great photo! It's nice to see what you look like. I like your hair color. Sometimes (okay, MOST of the time) I long for black hair.


how old are you? you look really young!(13-15maybe) don't worry, everyone on litnet is safe

----------


## Lily Adams

I sewed the dress, but I had a LOT of help. I would have totally ruined it had I not had help. It's really altered.

I didn't sew the lime green labcoat ala Dr. Forrester. I just bought one from the thrift store (which took FOREVER to find) and dyed it. Actually, I did sew on the piece of plastic to the breat pocket so I could slip in the paper Deep 13 logo which is almost completely hidden by my arm in that photo. But that's about it. ^^




> how old are you? you look really young!(13-15maybe) don't worry, everyone on litnet is safe


I get that a lot.  :Smile:  I'm 15. My young looks are really annoying, though because everyone thinks I'm a little kid. Dah. It better pay off once I'm older.

----------


## Idril

> It better pay off once I'm older.


It will, don't worry.  :Wink:  Maybe not until you hit your 30's but it will happen.  :Smile:

----------


## sam96

Niamh and Lily,I liked both of ur pics u both look amazing.

----------


## Virgil

Great pics Lilly.  :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

> It will, don't worry. Maybe not until you hit your 30's but it will happen.


I hope so! It can be really irritating sometimes!  :Flare:  




> Niamh and Lily,I liked both of ur pics u both look amazing.





> Great pics Lilly.



Thanks!

----------


## andave_ya

Woah! Silent, you look exactly like on of the kids on the movie Dead Poet's Society. Lilly, I know EXACTLY what you mean about your face making you look lots younger than you are. My sister is four years younger than me and people ask us when they see us together, "who's older?" Grr. i can't even claim more maturity in my face than hers.  :FRlol:

----------


## Lily Adams

^ Dah. That stinks. Must get really annoying, huh? When I was ain this restaurant a few months ago with a friend, the waitress asked us if we wanted kid's menus. :0 Not cool!

----------


## Koa

> I get that a lot.  I'm 15. My young looks are really annoying, though because everyone thinks I'm a little kid. Dah. It better pay off once I'm older.


Better than being 21 and being asked if you're 15...  :Flare:  as it happened to me a few years ago. I really hope that I can make everyone believe I'm 29 until I'm AT LEAST 35....
Apparently now I'm thought to be about 22, while I'm shamefully 25.  :Biggrin:  Not too bad I guess...

----------


## EAP

> You're welcome. Well....There are no overt clues that I have found regarding your gender, but I tend to think you are a guy. Sorry if I am wrong. Is the little girl your sister?


Yup, I am a guy and that's my sister.

----------


## the silent x

> Woah! Silent, you look exactly like on of the kids on the movie Dead Poet's Society. Lilly, I know EXACTLY what you mean about your face making you look lots younger than you are. My sister is four years younger than me and people ask us when they see us together, "who's older?" Grr. i can't even claim more maturity in my face than hers.


which kid?

----------


## andave_ya

Truthfully, I have no idea. I loved that movie but that was just too many names to remember  :Blush:  



Well, I have decided to take the plunge. The background is my books; you can see some of my Tolkien behind me and the wood sculpture is, according to my Mom, an Ent. He's standing guard over my treasures and I've named him Treebeard  :Biggrin: .

I realized that practically all the people I'm talking with have posted their pics and I know what they look like. So, here's mine. 



 :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush: 

Note: sorry for the huge picture!

----------


## Lily Adams

> Better than being 21 and being asked if you're 15...  as it happened to me a few years ago. I really hope that I can make everyone believe I'm 29 until I'm AT LEAST 35....
> Apparently now I'm thought to be about 22, while I'm shamefully 25.  Not too bad I guess...


 :Eek2: 

Well, that last one is a bit better, like you said. But someone thinking you're 15 when you're 21?!?! Geez. I'm sorry.

Great picture Andya!

----------


## dramasnot6

Great photo andave! You have lovely hair.

----------


## Niamh

Lovely photo Adya!

----------


## kiz_paws

Ahhh, at last, Adya! You had nothing to be shy about, tu es très jolie!!  :Wink:

----------


## Madhuri

:Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:  

That is me  :Blush:  Taken a couple of weeks back  :Biggrin:

----------


## grace86

Aww Maddie so mysterious!!  :Wink:  You look very sweet!

----------


## kiz_paws

That is a very beautiful picture, Maddie  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Nice picture maddie! would be nice to see your face though! You have such nice hair! Am so jealous!

----------


## Turk

You have a lot of beard Madhuri. I can't even see your face.

----------


## miss tenderness

Lovely hair, Maddie.

I miss you :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

Adave, wonderful picture. Nice to place a pretty face with your name.

Maddie, are you walking on water?  :Tongue:   :FRlol:  I know you're gifted, but I didn't realize how gifted.  :Biggrin:

----------


## andave_ya

That's a really cool picture, Madhuri!

----------


## Madhuri

Thanks guys  :Blush:  I think that is about all that you will see of me  :Tongue:  I love you all and didn't want to cause any casualties, just in case someone faints of shock on seeing my face..  :Tongue: 

*Virgie,* I was standing at the side of a lake, a less frequented area  :Smile: 

*Niamh,* liked your picture, especially your eyes with that mischevious (sp?) look  :Biggrin: 

*Lily,* you are very talented. You look like a model, posing in that dress. Very lovely  :Biggrin: 

*Andave,* intelligent, studious and smart  :Biggrin: 

*Silent,* where's your gun?  :Tongue:  hehehe.....nice presentation  :Biggrin: 

Lovely pics  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Thanks guys  I think that is about all that you will see of me  I love you all and didn't want to cause any casualties, just in case someone faints of shock on seeing my face.. 
> 
> *Virgie,* I was standing at the side of a lake, a less frequented area 
> 
> *Niamh,* liked your picture, especially your eyes with that mischevious (sp?) look 
> 
> *Lily,* you are very talented. You look like a model, posing in that dress. Very lovely 
> 
> *Andave,* intelligent, studious and smart 
> ...


Yeah i'm starting to think my and my avy are related! :FRlol:  it actually suprised me how dark my eyes are.
As for you face, dont be silly Maddie! I'm sure your beautiful!

----------


## toni

Niaaaaamh!!! You're so beautiful! Ye have fine features. :Wink:  
Andave: I can't see your photos! :Bawling:  
Maddie: Woot, very nice :Thumbs Up:  

I'll gather some courage again to post another one, because I already cut my hair. and I am the one who does the cutting anyway hihi. just don't take notice at my zits...
I took this one yesterday :Smile: 

:EDITED: :Alien:

----------


## toni

What have I done?! :Crash:

----------


## kiz_paws

Toni, that is a gorgeous picture!  :Smile: 

[what do you mean "what have I done?"!]   :Alien:

----------


## dramasnot6

You look lovely Maddie! Amazing photo.

And my dearie toni looks stunningly beautiful, I see she continues to hide her alienatic form with that of a human super model. shhhh...I'll keep your secret  :Alien:

----------


## Niamh

Very pretty photo Toni! Why is it that Asians have such beautiful hair and the Irish (like me) have scraggly frizz that thinks its hair! :Bawling:

----------


## andave_ya

what do you mean, what have I done? You look great!

----------


## Niamh

So whos next for a pic that we havent seen?

----------


## Koa

> Well, that last one is a bit better, like you said. But someone thinking you're 15 when you're 21?!?! Geez. I'm sorry.


Yeah, apparently because I wasnt wearing make-up (I never do) and my hairstyle is plain. Damn provincial people thinking that as soon as you're over 12 you must paint your face and colour your hair in improbable shades...  :Sick:   :Crash:

----------


## Pensive

> Yeah, apparently because I wasnt wearing make-up (I never do) and my hairstyle is plain. Damn provincial people thinking that as soon as you're over 12 you must paint your face and colour your hair in improbable shades...


Aww this sucks when people think like that. I personally also don't like make-up at all. Have to hear things about it, but I have also got a tongue to reply to them.  :Tongue:  

Nice pictures, everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> I'll gather some courage again to post another one, because I already cut my hair. and I am the one who does the cutting anyway hihi. just don't take notice at my zits...
> I took this one yesterday


Ah Toni, you are such a dear young lady. Che bella.

----------


## Lily Adams

> Thanks guys  I think that is about all that you will see of me  I love you all and didn't want to cause any casualties, just in case someone faints of shock on seeing my face.. 
> 
> *Virgie,* I was standing at the side of a lake, a less frequented area 
> 
> *Niamh,* liked your picture, especially your eyes with that mischevious (sp?) look 
> 
> *Lily,* you are very talented. You look like a model, posing in that dress. Very lovely 
> 
> *Andave,* intelligent, studious and smart 
> ...



Thanks! And that picture of you is very nice. Very candid, I must say. Those are usually the best.  :Nod:

----------


## Laindessiel

Joking!!!! This was during the bridal fashion show I did last Saturday. How do I look?

----------


## miss tenderness

:Biggrin: 


The images don't work! do something please,beautiful bride :Tongue:

----------


## F.Emerald

Myself, about six months old.

----------


## Annamariah

This photo was taken two years ago, but I guess I haven't changed much, except that my hair is a bit shorter now  :Smile:  (a bit = ~20 cm  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Scheherazade

> Myself, about six months old.


You are so well developed for a six months old!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

> Myself, about six months old.


If I am guessing correctly, you mean the picture is six months ago taken? Anyhow, lovely picture!

*Annamariah*, that is a very cute picture, and too bad I could not view our *Lain* in the Bridal Apparel.... yes indeed, do something!  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Beautiful picture annamariah!You have beautiful hair and a charming face  :Smile: 

Lovely photo F.Emerald! Those earrings are to die for.

----------


## andave_ya

Annamariah, you remind me of Hayley Westenra, a favorite singer of mine  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Annamariah your eyes are so striking! they naturally like that or are the contacts?

----------


## toni

Thanks everyone for the flattering comments  :Blush:  hihi.. I am blushing..

Anna Mariah, you look lovely! Gorgeous eyes and very nice hair color;D

----------


## Annamariah

> Annamariah, you remind me of Hayley Westenra, a favorite singer of mine


I googled her, and I think she sounds good (I found her website  :Smile: ) It seems that her records aren't sold here in Finland  :Frown: 




> Annamariah your eyes are so striking! they naturally like that or are the contacts?


That picture is completely unedited and I don't wear contact lenses  :Biggrin:  The colour of my eyes varies from blue to grey, depending on light, my clothes and make-up.

Here's another one, this picture is only a couple of weeks old  :Smile:

----------


## the silent x

god, your eyes are quite captivating, its also kinda creepy, they folloed me when looked at the picture from another angle. nice eyes

----------


## dramasnot6

love the new avatar silent! looks like Frankenstein's monster. 

You really do have the most piercing blue eyes Annamariah

----------


## the silent x

that's me believe it or not

----------


## Moira

> that's me believe it or not


I knew it :Smile: 
From the pictures you posted earlier........

----------


## the silent x

everybody who has posted a picture, i figured out how to change the colors of people's eyes, just tell me what color you want and i'll do my best.

----------


## Niamh

can you do mine purple!

----------


## andave_ya

OMGA, silent, it is you! The thought crossed my mind but I thought, "nah." wow.




> I googled her, and I think she sounds good (I found her website ) It seems that her records aren't sold here in Finland


Hey, I'm glad you liked her. She has a pretty voice.

----------


## Brigitte

Heh, at silent. I lovelovelove photoshopping. xD; I should provide a pic of me, photoshopped, but firstttt! here's me without any photoshopping magic. ^__^;

Picture 38.jpg

Webcam pic, so it's a bit blurry. =x!

Edit: And shoutout to A Thousand Acres on my nightstand there ... that blue thing. xD;

----------


## Niamh

very pretty brigitte!

----------


## Brigitte

> I get that a lot.  I'm 15. My young looks are really annoying, though because everyone thinks I'm a little kid. Dah. It better pay off once I'm older.


Don't worry! In real life I look 15. :] And I'm 18. I don't think I mind. harhar don't worry.  :FRlol:  Ooh, and the dress you sewed is amazing. I wish I could do something like THAT.

And, thanks Niamh!




> I don't think it's wise to understand America through movies. Well, anyway I'm on a mission to get people to like their parents.


Oh my. You won't get me to like mine, everrrr. And thankfully I don't look like my mother. More like my father, and aunts on mother's side. xD Ahaha.

----------


## F.Emerald

> If I am guessing correctly, you mean the picture is six months ago taken? Anyhow, lovely picture!


Yup. Of course you knew what I meant.

----------


## kathycf

Oh, it has been a little while since I have looked at this thread...lots of catching up to do! 

toni, silent x, mortis, niamh F. Emerald...very nice pictures, thank you for sharing them. Miss Lily, looking very Doctor F in that labcoat, love it.  :Smile:  Great job on the dress. Adya, cute picture and Annamariah, you have beautiful eyes. Brigitte reminds me of a very young Shannen Doherty in a way, although I expect your personality is much, much nicer.  :Smile:  Very pretty. 





> Thanks guys  I think that is about all that you will see of me  I love you all and didn't want to cause any casualties, just in case someone faints of shock on seeing my face..


Maddie, you posted a picture some time ago of your face and I don't think any casualties would result.  :Smile:  




> that's me believe it or not


I like the avatar, very cool looking. 




> can you do mine purple!


Hee hee, I know that was directed at silent x, but....

----------


## Niamh

> Hee hee, I know that was directed at silent x, but....


holy....... yikes thats a bit scary looking kathy! thank god i know my eyes are really green!  :FRlol: 
would have made a good witch though!  :Tongue:

----------


## Brigitte

Ahahaha. It's funny because I like Doherty. D: lmao. Iono, I don't care about a celeb's private life, but I've liked her characters over the years.

And I might as well post my suuuper scary photoshopped me now:

magician.jpg

Hopefully it's not too dark for you all to see. :]

----------


## Niamh

good one Brigitte! quite creepy!

----------


## kathycf

> holy....... yikes thats a bit scary looking kathy! thank god i know my eyes are really green! 
> would have made a good witch though!


Heh heh...it was fun. I made it into almost a black and white pic, which is why you look so pasty.  :Tongue:  




> Ahahaha. It's funny because I like Doherty. D: lmao. Iono, I don't care about a celeb's private life, but I've liked her characters over the years.
> 
> And I might as well post my suuuper scary photoshopped me now:
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's not too dark for you all to see. :]


Cool, good effects. Super scary!  :Eek:   :Biggrin:  

I think Doherty was an easy target for the scandal sheets, she is a decent enough actress and her private life is just that...private. I know that she has a bad reputation, so didn't want to cause offense by comparing you to her..even though I meant it as a compliment.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:  only slightly pasty than normal! still pretty cool! Wish i was as good as you with things like this!

----------


## Brigitte

Pwuahaha nah I don't get offended that easily. xD;
And thankssss. I love my magician image. ^__^

----------


## kiobe

I don't have a before pic but here's an after pic.
Not anatomicly correct.

----------


## the silent x

> can you do mine purple!




hows this, i know it's a little creepier, but i was trying to get you to look like you were sitting by a fire

jeez bridget, i'm not that good, i've been working with photochop cs2 for about 6 months now and this is the best i can do for a sig



you might like another forum called www.gfxjunk.com, just click on the gfxjunk sign above the guys head to get in.

----------


## Niamh

yep thats a bit scary! although is does make me think of starwars!

----------


## the silent x

how does it make you do that?

----------


## Niamh

it makes me think of a sith. the eyes i think. Like Darth maul

----------


## Turk

> I don't have a before pic but here's an after pic.
> Not anatomicly correct.


This is one of the ugliest dogs i've ever seen in my life.  :FRlol:  It's like a mutant pig-dog.

----------


## Lily Adams

> Yeah, apparently because I wasnt wearing make-up (I never do) and my hairstyle is plain. Damn provincial people thinking that as soon as you're over 12 you must paint your face and colour your hair in improbable shades...


I hate that, too! I mean, I don't really much care for cosmetics because they're all sticky and ew.  :Sick:  And I don't much care for being noticed in public and stared at, so unnatural hair color does not work well with me. It does get really annoying, doesn't it? People who assume...




> Don't worry! In real life I look 15. :] And I'm 18. I don't think I mind. harhar don't worry. Ooh, and the dress you sewed is amazing. I wish I could do something like THAT.


Like I said, I had LOTS of help. I messed it up so badly, though.  :Frown:  




> Miss Lily, looking very Doctor F in that labcoat, love it.


Do I really? 



We could be TWINS!  :FRlol:  Thanks. It was fun to put together.

I actually was thiiiiiiis close to getting a red jumpsuit like Joel's:



I found a red jumpsiut in the same thrift store on teh same day I found the labcoat, but it was short sleeved and it was made with that crepe-type fabric. not workman-y enough. But then I would have had to get the Gizmonics logo on somehow. Okay, I'll stop rambling like the MSTie (and geek) that I am. XD

----------


## kathycf

> Do I really? 
> 
> 
> 
> We could be TWINS!  Thanks. It was fun to put together.
> 
> I actually was thiiiiiiis close to getting a red jumpsuit like Joel's:
> 
> 
> ...


Twins, except you don't have quite the same demented gleam in your eye as Dr F.  :Wink:  

Too bad about the jumpsuit, but the crepe would have been all wrong, I agree. For the Gizmonics patch, you could always get some fabric paint at a craft store and make your own. They have these little containers of paint that you can use almost like a pen and they come in different colors.

----------


## Brigitte

*Kiobe*  :FRlol:  That's one scary alcoholic. I must say that was creative, though. xD;

*Silent* ^^;; I've been web-designing for 6 years so no worries.  :FRlol:  You'll get to a place where you're loving your work, trust me. I started when I was 12. xDD;; GEEEEK, ey?

*Lily* I saw "red jumpsuit" and I went AHHH! because I love the band The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus.  :Tongue:

----------


## Turk

Me.



Again me. At the back of father's backyard. Looking at apricot trees, i don't know why i look sad though.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Nice pictures Turk. I have a cousin that looks just like you.  :Wink:  Does your father get apricots from those trees? My mother has an apricot tree and it's been there now about three or four years and finally I see one or two apricots. Maybe next year it will really produce.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

Yumm...apricots! My mom grows zucchini and tomatoes and chili's...nothing fruity though. :Frown:  I want a strawberry/raspberry bush. You look like your thinking of something. :Idea:

----------


## Turk

> Nice pictures Turk. I have a cousin that looks just like you.  Does your father get apricots from those trees? My mother has an apricot tree and it's been there now about three or four years and finally I see one or two apricots. Maybe next year it will really produce.


Yeah. A lot of apricots. I don't know where does your mom lives, but climate and soil are so important for apricot, it doesn't gives fruit in everywhere like apple tree.




> Yumm...apricots! My mom grows zucchini and tomatoes and chili's...nothing fruity though. I want a strawberry/raspberry bush. You look like your thinking of something.


Yepp... Probably thinking; "what am i doing here?". :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

great pics turk! Love the hair.
Yum,apricots  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## downing

Nice pictures,Turk. I think that the apricots weren't ripped when yiou took the photo, were they? I think that's why you were sad :FRlol:  
I've also got an apricot, but they are ripped now.  :Smile:  Fine place you live in, Turk!

----------


## Turk

> Nice pictures,Turk. I think that the apricots weren't ripped when yiou took the photo, were they? I think that's why you were sad 
> I've also got an apricot, but they are ripped now.  Fine place you live in, Turk!


Thx. Apricatos weren't ripped and i was sick since 2 months. Maybe that's why i was sad. :Biggrin:  

Though i would like to clarify i don't live in there, it's my dad's backyard. :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Love the hair.


As nice as a woman's one might say, no?  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

> As nice as a woman's one might say, no?


 :FRlol:  I'll have to get the same cut done for the graduation formal ball, it would go with my gown  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

nice pics turk

----------


## Nossa

Okay..so after too much thought, I finally have the guts to post a pic of me... :Biggrin:  Hope this works.

----------


## Virgil

> Okay..so after too much thought, I finally have the guts to post a pic of me... Hope this works.


It worked, and what a pretty face Nossa. Thanks.

----------


## Nossa

> It worked, and what a pretty face Nossa. Thanks.


Thank you!!  :Biggrin:  I was actually having a cold feet after I saw all your pics here...you guys are all good looking..lol

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

> Thank you!!  I was actually having a cold feet after I saw all your pics here...you guys are all good looking..lol


No need for cold feet, Nossa ..... You fit squarely into the good looking category.

Not ALL of us are good looking.... I think it just might be that the uglies like me don't post pictures..... Heck, I don't even allow pictures to be taken of me. The last photo I willingly sat for was more than half my life ago. Some people are just better off BEHIND the camera.

That being said, I just found this thread and am having a wonderful time associating all of these faces with the names/identities that have become so dear to me. Thank you ALL for sharing.

----------


## andave_ya

nice pics Nossa and Turk! Pretty and handsome!

----------


## Niamh

you have such a pretty face Nossa!


Hey Biblio, when we gonna see you?

----------


## Scheherazade

> nice pics Nossa and Turk! *Pretty and handsome!*


In that particular order?  :Wink:

----------


## andave_ya

LOL, Nossa=pretty and Turk=handsome.  :Brow:  what are you trying to imply here?  :Tongue:   :FRlol:

----------


## dramasnot6

You're so pretty Nossa! No need to be afraid  :Smile:

----------


## Nossa

Thank you so much guys  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

Howdy, Folks!  :Wave: 

From my recent holiday  :Smile: 

It was pretty windy and breezy up there  :Smile: 




Am the one in front. First time under the sea and man, it was so cool down there  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Wow!! Really cool. Where were you Subby?

----------


## RobinHood3000

That's really neat - I'm jealous!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Okay...let's dive in...

This is me from my prom a few weeks ago...

Round two...

And this is myself and the love of my life doing what we do best...

----------


## Virgil

You looked beautiful Charm.  :Wink: 

Do I dare say you look very charming, Charm. Pun intended.  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Oh, wow, that's incredible. I wish I could ride a horse - it'd be good exercise, and it'd add a lot more to my Indiana Jones costume.  :Tongue:  Your prom pictures look fantastic, Charm - prom has that magical ability to make everyone look at least twice as stunning as they would otherwise.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Haha. Thank you, Virgil. Actually, Classic Charm is my horse's name :Blush:  I stole it for the litnet. haha :Blush: 




> Oh, wow, that's incredible. I wish I could ride a horse - it'd be good exercise, and it'd add a lot more to my Indiana Jones costume.


Thanks. It is good exercise, and alot of fun too. Haha- even* I* don't have an Indiana Jones costume!!!




> Your prom pictures look fantastic, Charm - prom has that magical ability to make everyone look at least twice as stunning as they would otherwise.


What's that supposed to mean?? :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

It means that, although I'm sure you look great on any day, your prom picture's attractiveness is nigh immeasurable. So there. Nyeh.  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Alright Robin, I'll let it slip this once haha.  :Wink:   :FRlol:  And thank you.

----------


## grace86

Such awesome pictures. Nossa, Turk, Classic....you all look wonderful. I am glad you posted.

----------


## Niamh

nice pics classic! your horse is beautiful!
Sub where were you when those pics were taken?

----------


## dramasnot6

Really cool photos Sub!

You look spectacular riding that horse Charm! And I love that prom dress  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nossa

> Really cool photos Sub!
> 
> You look spectacular riding that horse Charm! And I love that prom dress


Agreed. You guys look great!  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

> Sub where were you when those pics were taken?


Err...I was up there, hanging on the parachute and I was also there with the oxygen tank  :Smile: .

The first picture was taken by my friend and the second was taken by the diving instructure.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Thanks everyone. :Blush:   :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

I meant what country sub! :Tongue:

----------


## subterranean

> I meant what country sub!


Aha... :Biggrin: 

My country, Indonesia! I was in Bali.

----------


## andave_ya

classic charm is rather an apt name! :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

For me or my horse? :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Nossa, Turk, Subterranean, and Classic-Charm, thank you for posting your pictures, such good photos they all are.  :Smile:

----------


## higley

Really great photos, ya'll are so gorgeous.  :Smile:  Moreover you're all doing interesting things in yours, whether it's hanging from parachutes or diving or riding horses! Geez what do I do to top that--bungee jumping?

I had mine taken down a while ago from the sticky post, but maybe it wouldn't hurt to put up one newer one...  :Blush:  I don't take pictures often.

...oh and my hair's not short, it's just pinned back. :P

----------


## Nossa

> Really great photos, ya'll are so gorgeous.  Moreover you're all doing interesting things in yours, whether it's hanging from parachutes or diving or riding horses! Geez what do I do to top that--bungee jumping?
> 
> I had mine taken down a while ago from the sticky post, but maybe it wouldn't hurt to put up one newer one...  I don't take pictures often.
> 
> ...oh and my hair's not short, it's just pinned back. :P


You're so pretty higley  :Biggrin:

----------


## higley

Nossa, I just found your picture and you are lovely.  :Smile:  You have such a pretty smile!

----------


## Virgil

Nice new picture Higley.  :Smile:

----------


## Nossa

> Nossa, I just found your picture and you are lovely.  You have such a pretty smile!


Thankies!  :Biggrin:

----------


## farnoosh

well im not very good looking..
(thats what my brother says!)but my friends say a look like a model,and Im about 18 in my pictures!

----------


## Elly_blue

I Really like all of your pictures here! It's cool to know who's behind the nick and the avatar  :Smile:  maybe I'll post my picture here too one day, if I find a nice one  :Biggrin:

----------


## applepie

Finally I've taken some pictures of myself to share. You may notice the arm reached out a little since no one else ever takes my picture. I'm normally the one with the camera, and go figure that a 4 year old's photos don't turn out so well. Hope you enjoy.
~Meg~









***Sorry I couldn't seem to get the images to appear in the forum, but the links all work :Smile: ***

----------


## Niamh

Nice pics Meg!!! I see i'm not the only one who tries to take pics of themselves by holding a camera! mind you i deleted all of mine mainly because i looked crosseyed. The one i posted here was to only one that turned out alright!

----------


## Nossa

You have such a nice smile Meg  :Biggrin: ...great pics!!

----------


## dramasnot6

Lovely photo higley!  :Biggrin: 

I agree with Nossa, that s a great smile Meg  :Smile:

----------


## applepie

Thank you everyone. Niamah, I don't know how many I had to delete because half my head was missing or it looked like I had my nose in the air. Maybe we should invest in cameras where we can set a delay timer :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

:Blush:  mine has a delay timer... :Blush:  dont know how to use it!

----------


## Virgil

Thanks for the pictures Hock. Now I can place a ace with the person. You're a lovely person.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Nice pictures Turk. I have a cousin that looks just like you.  Does your father get apricots from those trees? My mother has an apricot tree and it's been there now about three or four years and finally I see one or two apricots. Maybe next year it will really produce.


that's because she's been eating them all up to save them from you  :Smile:

----------


## baddad

Mmmmmmmm........apricot and Ameretto jam/preserves............sinfully delicious..................

----------


## Pensive

> Mmmmmmmm........apricot and Ameretto jam/preserves............sinfully delicious..................


Yay! Welcome back, baddad! Haven't seen you lately.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

Thanks for posting your lovely pictures, Higley and Meg! As Virgil says, it is so nice to place a face with the name.

And long time no see, Sleepy!  :Wave:

----------


## Lily Adams

EDIT: This is a much better picture of me.  :Blush:  The last was one with my DEVO shirt.

----------


## kiz_paws

There really should be an award given for the most devoted fan...  :FRlol:  

Cute picture, Lily!

----------


## Lily Adams

> There really should be an award given for the most devoted fan...  
> 
> Cute picture, Lily!


You mean DEVOted!  :FRlol:  

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  

Thank you.

----------


## kiz_paws

See? There ya go, ha ha!  :FRlol:  

Hey, by the way, Lily, I just saw a pic of your pup, Kaydee, and I want to say how cute she is! (I was going back in the pages of this thread).

----------


## Niamh

you really are a major fan!

----------


## Lily Adams

> See? There ya go, ha ha!  
> 
> Hey, by the way, Lily, I just saw a pic of your pup, Kaydee, and I want to say how cute she is! (I was going back in the pages of this thread).


 :Biggrin:  

Thank you! Kaydee thanks you also! She is a sweet little dog. Nice to cuddle with.



> you really are a major fan!


How can I not be? They changed my life! And they make me smile like crazy.

----------


## Virgil

Very cool Lily!! I like the glasses.  :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

> Very cool Lily!! I like the glasses.


My aluminum foil "glasses" that I can't see through are the epitome of cool. Especially when I run into a wall while wearing them.  :FRlol:  

Thanks!

----------


## NickAdams

I snapped it with the job camera when nobody was looking.

----------


## andave_ya

handsome! (truthfully I expected you to be old and bearded, after the guy in your avvie  :Blush: )

----------


## Virgil

Hahaha, Avys can completely formulate a perception of someone. You are a handsome young man, Nick. Nice to know you.

----------


## Bakiryu

Pretty Cute Nick! I thought you were an old dude too! (not that there's anything wrong with being old)

This is me and my best friend (I'm the one in the green shirt)

----------


## Virgil

Oh Baki, you're a pretty young lady. It's nice to have a face to go with the name.

----------


## kiz_paws

That is a very nice picture, Nick, glad you posted!

And Baki, you are a lovely girl with a sweet smile. And your friend is adorable, too! Hugs to both of youze!  :Smile:

----------


## applepie

Nick, you are very handsome. I have to agree that I thought you would be older. Baki, I had seen a picture of you (in your blog I think) and I thought you were lovely then. I love being able to have an image to go with the names. Take Care, Meg

----------


## NickAdams

You're all too kind. :Tongue:  




> handsome! (truthfully I expected you to be old and bearded, after the guy in your avvie )





> Pretty Cute Nick! I thought you were an old dude too! (not that there's anything wrong with being old)


I wonder if I had some kind of advantage, before you guys viddied my photo.
Prose wise. Maybe I have just broke my Hemingway curse. I'll enter one of contest and see.





> Hahaha, Avys can completely formulate a perception of someone. You are a handsome young man, Nick. Nice to know you.


I've been thinking about that Virg. I wonder how that can be applied as a literary device, without using an actual image. I think it can work quite well in a play. I've been thinking about book cover for some time and I defintely read the prose of Quixote differently which each cover. Then again, the translations themselves form a different kind of reading. 

I know this isn't the place, but what do you think about book covers. If you published, would you rather only the title and your name appear or would you like an image or design?

----------


## Niamh

Nice pics guys! Nick i always thought you were about ten years older than what you appear to be in the picture.

----------


## Virgil

> I've been thinking about that Virg. I wonder how that can be applied as a literary device, without using an actual image. I think it can work quite well in a play. I've been thinking about book cover for some time and I defintely read the prose of Quixote differently which each cover. Then again, the translations themselves form a different kind of reading. 
> 
> I know this isn't the place, but what do you think about book covers. If you published, would you rather only the title and your name appear or would you like an image or design?


Interesting thought. You know there are those illustrated books these days, I forget the actual name for them. It might work as a literary device there. I don't think book covers have ever altered my perception of a work. But then I don't know. Usually there is only one cover I'm reading out of.

----------


## NickAdams

> Interesting thought. You know there are those illustrated books these days, I forget the actual name for them. It might work as a literary device there. I don't think book covers have ever altered my perception of a work. But then I don't know. Usually there is only one cover I'm reading out of.


If you remember, let me know.

Colors a very suggestive. The Quixote with the red cover and knight's helmet, made me think of a serious war epic. The white ink blot, made me think of a surreal character study.

Would you advise a single image representing the motif of the book? I find the idea of guiding the reader through the text with a central image, but a Quixote cover with a windmill gives too much away.

----------


## Virgil

> If you remember, let me know.
> 
> Colors a very suggestive. The Quixote with the red cover and knight's helmet, made me think of a serious war epic. The white ink blot, made me think of a surreal character study.
> 
> Would you advise a single image representing the motif of the book? I find the idea of guiding the reader through the text with a central image, but a Quixote cover with a windmill gives too much away.


Just remembered, graphic novels. Here from Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphic_novel

----------


## NickAdams

> Just remembered, graphic novels. Here from Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphic_novel


O! That's too many images Virg. I thought you meant something else. I'm a fan of graphic novels. Watchmen and The Dark Knight Returns being my favorite. Kingdom Come is great too.

----------


## grace86

Nick you have very kind eyes. I admit I was also subject to your avi. (All the talk with you and Virgil have made me decide to post in the Quixote thread-it's rather slow right now)

Baki you are adorable and so is your best friend.

Thanks for posting guys.

----------


## aeroport

These are from maybe a year ago, when I was playing the pinnaner for the "Teacher of the Year" breakfast ceremony...
 

And this is a bit more recent, and I think somewhat more revealing of my true character:

----------


## Niamh

nice Jamesian!

----------


## NickAdams

Jamesian: Was the more recent photo also at an event?




> Nick you have very kind eyes. I admit I was also subject to your avi. (All the talk with you and Virgil have made me decide to post in the Quixote thread-it's rather slow right now)
> 
> Baki you are adorable and so is your best friend.
> 
> Thanks for posting guys.


Thank you. Too bad the rest of me is mean, j/k.
It's funny there's more post for Quixote, than this months book.

----------


## Virgil

James, that third picture you look like you're ready for a straight jacket.  :FRlol:  Nice photos though. I would love to hear you play piano.  :Smile:

----------


## aeroport

> Jamesian: Was the more recent photo also at an event?


I'm not sure, actually. It looks like there was a Starbucks involved, but I'm not sure where it was...

Thanks, Niamh and Virgil. V: I can't really play very well these days; I haven't been practicing much like I did when I wanted to go to a music college. I get the impression that, at the time that was taken, a straight-jacket wouldn't have bothered me, so long as I didn't have to be awake for it...

----------


## kiz_paws

Thanks for posting your pic, Jamesian -- now we can put a face to the name! And what better place then at a piano (said the fellow piano-player)!  :Smile:

----------


## aeroport

> Thanks for posting your pic, Jamesian -- now we can put a face to the name! And what better place then at a piano (said the fellow piano-player)!


Indeed; there's also another on my profile from more...clean-shaven days...  :Sick:  (My eyes are actually somewhat visible in that one, too.)

----------


## kiz_paws

I really like that pic, Jamesian. Very nice!  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Thanks for posting your pic, Jamesian -- now we can put a face to the name! And what better place then at a piano (said the fellow piano-player)!





> Indeed; there's also another on my profile from more...clean-shaven days...  (My eyes are actually somewhat visible in that one, too.)


Actually I remember a picture of Jame's head with stitches I think it was.  :FRlol:  Right James?

----------


## applepie

It is nice to have a face to go with your name Jamesian. I like the third one. You have Starbucks and still you sleep :FRlol:  It makes me think of how I feel most days.

----------


## aeroport

> Actually I remember a picture of Jame's head with stitches I think it was.  Right James?


Yeah, that was a fun one. No stitches, actually; just the naked gash in my head. I think I kept it as my avatar, out of laziness, for far longer than anyone around here probably cared to look at it...  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

nice pics everyone.

*Nick*, I was fooled by your avy, too  :Smile:  you look so young  :Smile:  how old are you? 

*Baki*, I thought you'd look more manga-ish  :Smile:

----------


## aeroport

> It is nice to have a face to go with your name Jamesian. I like the third one. You have Starbucks and still you sleep It makes me think of how I feel most days.


What can I say - it's a boring coffee.  :FRlol:

----------


## Idril

I just had to share my booty from the QOTSA concert, I'm so very proud!  :Cool:   :Nod:  And in case you're wondering, that's the Shards of Narsil behind me.

----------


## Bakiryu

> nice pics everyone.
> 
> *Baki*, I thought you'd look more manga-ish


I do! That pic is from 6 or 7 months ago.

Jamesian looks so KAWAI!

And I love Idril's long blond hair!

----------


## kiz_paws

Very cool, Idril! Your hair is beautiful, and i LOVE that t-shirt!  :Smile:

----------


## Agravis

This is me.

I'm so addicted to the band that I'm beginning to look like them.  :Tongue:

----------


## Lily Adams

> I just had to share my booty from the QOTSA concert, I'm so very proud!   And in case you're wondering, that's the Shards of Narsil behind me.


For some reason, I always did picture you with blonde hair. *makes weird psychic-looking wild-eyed face and wiggles fingers at you*

Very nice!

----------


## Virgil

Nice photo Idril. You look twenty.  :Wink:  Why are all rock shirts black? As long as I've been alive it's been that way.

----------


## dramasnot6

always our cutie Jamesian! :P
(although I know I am prohibited from using the word, it could not be helped!)


You look lovely Idril!

----------


## Niamh

You have such beautiful hair Idril. (by the way, that sword is cool. _And_ it doesnt suprise me one bit that its on your wall!)

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Nice pic Idril.... :Smile:  

Have at my house, also on the wall.....a replica of an Orc sword... :FRlol: 

Well finally found a recent pic of me and a friend..... :Biggrin: ... :Wink:

----------


## Idril

> Nice photo Idril. You look twenty.  Why are all rock shirts black? As long as I've been alive it's been that way.


Twenty?! I think that's pushing it, now I _know_ you're just trying to be nice where as if you'd said 30, I might have actually believed you.  :Wink:  And all the t-shirts are black because black is cool.  :FRlol:  They did have a few other options, one red and another yellow but my nephew got the red one and I couldn't get the same one as him and I don't really care for yellow so black it was.  :Thumbs Up:  




> _And_ it doesnt suprise me one bit that its on your wall!)


No, it isn't surprising, is it?  :Tongue:   :FRlol:  




> Have at my house, also on the wall.....a replica of an Orc sword...


Oh, that's so cool! I have all three incarnations of that sword, Narsil, the shards and Anduril, we also have Sting and Gimli's ax. There's a few more I would love to get, but for now, that's the extent of our armory.

And that's a nice picture, BlueSky. You look much like I had imagined. That woman looks like she's wearing a wedding dress...curious.

----------


## BlueSkyGB

> And that's a nice picture, BlueSky. You look much like I had imagined. That woman looks like she's wearing a wedding dress...curious.


Thanks Idril.......
and yes it is a wedding dress.... :FRlol:

----------


## kiz_paws

Hey BlueSky, very nice picture, thank you for posting! You do look like what I imagined you to be. Your friend is lovely, too!  :Smile:

----------


## BlueSkyGB

> Hey BlueSky, very nice picture, thank you for posting! You do look like what I imagined you to be. Your friend is lovely, too!


Thanks Kiz:
Really appreciate all the nice comments....
(smiles to self)... :Smile:  

Had meant to post sooner, but all pics of me were at least 2 or 3 years old..back when I had long hair, down below my shoulders...before my drastic cut.. :Biggrin:  
this one was taken last month....

----------


## Virgil

Nice photo bluesky. I thought you were a she.  :Eek:  Nice to know.  :Smile: 




> Twenty?! I think that's pushing it, now I _know_ you're just trying to be nice where as if you'd said 30, I might have actually believed you.  And all the t-shirts are black because black is cool.  They did have a few other options, one red and another yellow but my nephew got the red one and I couldn't get the same one as him and I don't really care for yellow so black it was.


OK, I exaggerated, but you do look young. At least in this picture. Frankly I've gotten so old  :Wink:  that i've lost perspective on age. So let's split the difference and say you look 25.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

> This is me.
> 
> I'm so addicted to the band that I'm beginning to look like them.


Agravis, I wasn't sure that you were being serious ( :Blush:  ), but anyhow, if you look like one of the band, cool. Never said welcome to you yet, so I'll say it now, "Welcome"!  :Smile:

----------


## BlueSkyGB

> Nice photo bluesky. I thought you were a she.  Nice to know.


I get that quite a bit with this screen name..I use a variation on another site and get the gender issues also....kinda funny, reading some responses...

and yes that is a wedding dress my dear friend has on.....not my wedding.. :Biggrin:  One of these days, I'll relate the story behind the pic. :Biggrin:  

BTW about my hair cut...when I cut my long hair, I donated the length to 
Locks of Love, non-profit organization that provides hairpieces to financially disadvantaged children under age 18 suffering from long-term medical hair loss from any diagnosis. 

consider this a plug, if any of you out there are thinking of getting your long hair cut..... :Smile:  
For more info just Google or Yahoo..... :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

> BTW about my hair cut...when I cut my long hair, I donated the length to Locks of Love, non-profit organization that provides hairpieces to financially disadvantaged children under age 18 suffering from long-term medical hair loss from any diagnosis.


Sweet. You rock, BlueSky!  :Smile:

----------


## Haven

Bluesky, 
Oh, I have known you for all of my forum life, which has been short and I know you to be the best person whom I love dearly. And so... okay the lyrics yes fab  :Wink:  , but the youtube link  :Biggrin:  . Duane *big smile*. Watch I know you will love.  :Smile:  

_Blue Sky Allman Brothers_
_Walk along the river, sweet lullaby, it just keeps on flowing,
It dont worry bout where its going, no, no.
Dont fly, mister blue bird, Im just walking down the road,
Early morning sunshine tell me all I need to know

Chorus
You're my blue sky, you're my sunny day.
Lord, you know it makes me high when you turn your love my way,
Turn your love my way, yeah._

I am so glad I met you on the other site. Isn't life well...don't quite know what to say. Big hugs  :Smile:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1jpQu6qR1E


okay my pic
thought something literatry LOL
I always get one of these pics when I am on hols





Hmm going on hols first week of september so will get a bigger pic of me reading LOL  :Smile: . Okay this one is a little less eye-strain inducing.

----------


## kiz_paws

We pause to reflect on the above post.

What a nice thing to read, Haven, you have made my night! Bless you!  :Thumbs Up:  

Beautiful pic, too, albeit small! Take care, my friend!  :Smile:

----------


## andave_ya

Idril! Narsil! COOL most entirely!!! you look ready to wield it! (after it's made into Anduril, that is!  :FRlol: )

----------


## Niamh

nice pic haven!

----------


## BlueSkyGB

@ Haven......Big Hug..... :Biggrin:  

Wow , made my day.....love the clip.... :FRlol:  Was listening to one of the live versions at home when I checked the forum....
Synchronicity hits, :Biggrin:  
and in answer to your question in the PM....yes that is the tie... :FRlol:  that everybody had input on... :Smile:  ..
Have fun on vacation and yes your pic is wonderful...looks like my back porch...LOL
Well got to go now..will catch you here or on the other forum.
BlueSky...Early morning sunshine tell me all I need to know

----------


## Idril

> Idril! Narsil! COOL most entirely!!! you look ready to wield it! (after it's made into Anduril, that is! )


Well, luckily, I have Anduril as well.  :FRlol:  I'm not sure I can weild it though, it's incredibly heavy. It isn't particularly sharp but it is heavy, you could do more damage hitting someone over the head with the hilt than you could with the blade.  :Tongue:

----------


## BlueSkyGB

> Well, luckily, I have Anduril as well.  I'm not sure I can weild it though, it's incredibly heavy. It isn't particularly sharp but it is heavy, you could do more damage hitting someone over the head with the hilt than you could with the blade.


Cool......have lusted after some of those blades myself...
somehow got on a mailing list for an outfit that has the LOTR stuff, jewelry staffs and other movie swords....and yes even light sabers... :FRlol:  some of them are quite expensive..

----------


## Scheherazade

LitNet Members Photo Album Directory has been updated. If there are any missing photos or faulty links, please PM me!

----------


## NickAdams

Me three years ago. Work ages you. :Sick: 


I wanted a beard so badly, that I ran a photo through a photo editor. :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

I kind of like you without the beard, Nick. You have a very youthful friendly face. Kind of reminds me of Tiger Woods a little.  :Smile:

----------


## NickAdams

> I kind of like you without the beard, Nick. You have a very youthful friendly face. Kind of reminds me of Tiger Woods a little.


I use to wear that cap a lot before it was lost. I was told I looked like Tiger Woods from time to time. Once when I was leaving a diner a child pointed at me and said, "look mommy; it's Tiger Woods!" :FRlol:

----------


## kiz_paws

Nick, you DO look like Tiger Woods with that cap on! Sweet!  :Smile: 

Here is a pic of me taken yesterday (was up North again, collecting those stones with holes in 'em for pendant making). Yay!


Maybe you could entitle this one "Kizzo On The Rocks"... 

or somethin' like that...  :Blush:

----------


## Niamh

Nice picture kiz! Btw is you take a picture of those rocks with holes and post it, i'll be able to tell to if its a fossil (if really small, flat and white) or just a stone.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

OK, Niamh, I shall have to do that!  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Nice photo kizzo. I see you're bare foot. Didn't that hurt on the rocks?

----------


## kiz_paws

Only if you weren't careful! The beach below was pure white sand dotted with my favorite things -- shells, driftwood, stones, beach glass and all the other fun stuff one finds beach-combing! It was such fun!  :Smile:

----------


## applepie

Nice picture Kizzo. That looks like fun. My beaches here have too many barnacles and really sharp mussels to walk barefoot :Frown:

----------


## andave_ya

looks like fun! We did that in Canada too!  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Lovely photo kiz! The interesting angle really makes it special, not to mention a lovely background.

----------


## kiz_paws

Ha ha!, thank you so much, guys. Yeah, my friend scuttled down faster than me and took the photo from the bottom up. (She was wearing those aqua shoes, the kind you can wear in water...)  :Tongue:

----------


## Granny5

Here is a picture of Poppy. Now you must guess the right one?  :FRlol:  
Granny

----------


## Virgil

I'll guess the third from the left. He's got the biggest crack.  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## NickAdams

Nice composition kiz_paws. That's an enviorment I would enjoy. There's so much NYC doesn't have. :Frown:  

Granny5: And this happens with the support of a belt. God help us if they were without. :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Here is a pic of me taken yesterday (was up North again, collecting those stones with holes in 'em for pendant making). Yay!
> 
> 
> Maybe you could entitle this one "Kizzo On The Rocks"... 
> 
> or somethin' like that...


We can see all your "Paws" quite well Kiz :-)

----------


## Themis

An update on how I look. (Without glasses and while trying to look as though I know where the camera is.) )

----------


## kiz_paws

> We can see all your "Paws" quite well Kiz :-)


Hee hee, I liked that!  :FRlol:  

Themis, although the pic is a bit dark, there is a very beautiful girl on the sofa.  :Wink:

----------


## dramasnot6

Lovely, Themis!  :Smile:

----------


## toni

Kizzo, that is a really interesting photo!  :Tongue:  
themis, even in the dark, ya look really great.  :Wink: 





k, thats me fooling around teh small stage at a restaurant because the performer wasn't there yet.. hihi  :FRlol:   :Alien:

----------


## Bakiryu

You look so.....................KAWAI!!!!!!

----------


## toni

(((blushing :Blush: )))

----------


## Virgil

You are all such pretty ladies.  :Wink:

----------


## higley

Lovely ladies, all!  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Toni, that is sooooo sweet! Love it!

Hey, Higley, why did'cha change your avie? I loved your old one!!

----------


## higley

> Hey, Higley, why did'cha change your avie? I loved your old one!!


It was a tough decision to be sure! I will change it back eventually, I'm flighty like that.  :FRlol:  But I've just been so into Sherlock Holmes lately, as well as the Basil Rathbone/Nigel Bruce (pictured in the avatar) film adaptations, I thought it appropriate! It'll only be up for a little while though, so don't worry--you'll see my black eye again! :P

(Btw, your picture was very nice!)

----------


## Niamh

Nice pictures themis and Toni.
Higley... that avy was a part of who you are!!!

----------


## andave_ya

lovely pics, all!

----------


## higley

> Higley... that avy was a part of who you are!!!


Yeah, I changed it back..  :Tongue:

----------


## the silent x

nice job on photoshopping the hair toni

----------


## Virgil

> Yeah, I changed it back..


Poor Higley, she'll never be able to change her avy.  :Wink:  Just like me.  :Smile:

----------


## toni

> nice job on photoshopping the hair toni


 :Frown:  nothing could escape the ninja's eye, it seems..  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

> Poor Higley, she'll never be able to change her avy.  Just like me.


not to mention me, pensive, and many more who havent changed.

----------


## the silent x

> nothing could escape the ninja's eye, it seems..



than you for complement toni, but the way i saw it was your black hair was shiny and reflected some glare. the purple streak went through the glare without getting brighter, i would suggest using one of the lighting effects.

----------


## toni

> than you for complement toni, but the way i saw it was your black hair was shiny and reflected some glare. the purple streak went through the glare without getting brighter, i would suggest using one of the lighting effects.


but I don't know how to do that! *hint hint*  :Tongue:  nah, just kidding.. i know your busy wit school and stuff.. :Wink:

----------


## toni

> This is me.
> 
> I'm so addicted to the band that I'm beginning to look like them.


AWESOME, soulmate!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  I look like them too.. when I put on the costume ! lol

----------


## AdoreroDio

This is a picture of me 4 years ago- the most recent on my computer. Just picture me looking older, with longer hair (not to much longer though) and glasses and you have me now. My face looks pretty much the same though.

----------


## Virgil

Well, what a cute young lady you are Adoreo. I'm not sure I realized you were a girl.  :Smile:  Nice to know what you look like.

----------


## AdoreroDio

Actually, I found a more recent pic- it's from August this summer at my 16th b-day, once again imagine me with glasses (^:

This is me, my mother and my father.

----------


## AdoreroDio

Sorry that it is so big. And thanks for the compliment Virgil.

----------


## Lily Adams

YAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY ADORERODIO AND MOMMY AND DADDY!

----------


## dramasnot6

What a pretty pic! You have such a gorgeous smile adorerodio!

----------


## Niamh

you have a really pretty smile! its nice to put a face to the name!

----------


## kiz_paws

Yes, what a beautiful picture indeed.  :Smile:

----------


## Hyacinth42

Here's a rather terrible picture of me

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aww, you look just fine.  :Tongue: 

Bother!!

----------


## Virgil

> Here's a rather terrible picture of me


What's so terrible. You look nice.

----------


## AdoreroDio

> What a pretty pic! You have such a gorgeous smile adorerodio!





> you have a really pretty smile! its nice to put a face to the name!





> Yes, what a beautiful picture indeed.


Thank you everyone! That's so sweet of you guys to say that. 

As for you Hyacinth42 I really like your picture. You look very pretty- it's not a terrible picture.

----------


## andave_ya

Addie I can't rid myself of the strangest feeling that I've seen you and your family, and if not your family at least your dad. I can't for the life of me think where. You live in Kentucky? I've never been there, but I know I've seen you somewhere. I'm definitely going to show your picture to my Mom; she should know. (Don't worry, I won't turn into a stalker  :FRlol: ) It's a lovely picture.

----------


## Pensive

> Addie I can't rid myself of the strangest feeling that I've seen you and your family, and if not your family at least your dad. I can't for the life of me think where. You live in Kentucky? I've never been there, but I know I've seen you somewhere. I'm definitely going to show your picture to my Mom; she should know. (Don't worry, I won't turn into a stalker ) It's a lovely picture.


The funny thing is that it appears to me also that I have seen Adorero's father somewhere. At first I thought I had gone nuts but it's interesting now you mention it. Perhaps he resembles some actor from any film or something? Hmmm.

Anyway, nice pictures Adorero and everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

*Hyacinth*, your picture is totally lovely!

----------


## Lily Adams

> The funny thing is that it appears to me also that I have seen Adorero's father somewhere. At first I thought I had gone nuts but it's interesting now you mention it. Perhaps he resembles some actor from any film or something? Hmmm.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  

That is too funny.

I KNOW I've seen her father somewhere.  :Wink:  

My dad looks like Beau Bridges...it's scary...>.> <.<

----------


## AdoreroDio

*laughing* I wonder....I don't know any actors that look like my dad....he's a professional woodworker and has done building for actors...but he doesn't actually look like any actors.....

Here is his website, you guys can look to see if that sparks any memories....http://classicalwoodworks.com/ (just a side note, if you do go to the website and press "bathrooms" I helped build the bathroom in the picture...and have scars from it (^: lol)

----------


## BlueSkyGB

AdoreroDio.....I may actually have seen your father.... :Smile:  
as I too am from the Commonwealth of KY....

----------


## AdoreroDio

Haha, wow...well actually I only lived in KY for three years...I don't actually live there now. I just have that to throw off stalkers or whatever (^:
I want to live there though.....
Have you gone to Shaker Village in Pleasantville, Ky in the past four years? If you have you may have seen him there...He worked there from 2003-2006

----------


## BlueSkyGB

> Haha, wow...well actually I only lived in KY for three years...I don't actually live there now. I just have that to throw off stalkers or whatever (^:
> I want to live there though.....
> Have you gone to Shaker Village in Pleasantville, Ky in the past four years? If you have you may have seen him there...He worked there from 2003-2006


Yes I have, that's why I believe I have seen your father... :Smile:  
I took some friends from out-of-state, they wanted to see the place.
Tell your dad his woodworking skills look wonderful.

----------


## Haven

Just back from hols and having a little flick through the Lit photo album. Slowly catching up. The pics are fab love them. Had a heart stopping moment though, for a split second I thought the pic of Kiz was in fact Lotte, whew!! Lovely pic Kiz  :Smile:

----------


## Bakiryu

I take pics of myself at night, I look so different from my other pic!

Pretty pics y'all!

----------


## kiz_paws

Great pic, Baki -- it has a professional quality to it!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Bakiryu

Thankee Kiz, that's just my cellphone  :Blush:

----------


## the silent x

hyacinth, i have seen you before somewhere, i think in the school hallways, i swear either it's you or it's your double. 

adorerodio, you don't look 16, you look 14, no offense, but you may like it when you 2- and you want to look a few years younger

nice shot baki

----------


## AdoreroDio

> hyacinth, i have seen you before somewhere, i think in the school hallways, i swear either it's you or it's your double. 
> 
> adorerodio, you don't look 16, you look 14, no offense, but you may like it when you 2- and you want to look a few years younger
> 
> nice shot baki


Haha, no offense taken. It's always been that way for me. I always look a lot younger than I really am and my face really never changes, but I truly am sixteen.

----------


## SleepyWitch

*a pic of two sheep* 
(the sign says "don't feed".. quite harmless even though it the colours and font are a bit ill-chosen  :Wink:  )

----------


## Bakiryu

That's you Sleepy?! I sort of imagine you paler and with long witchy hair, more Seshumaru-ish? (is that even a word)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> *a pic of two sheep* 
> (the sign says "don't feed".. quite harmless even though it the colours and font are a bit ill-chosen  )


The question is which sheep is on the outside of the pen and which is on the inside. :Tongue:   :FRlol:

----------


## kiz_paws

Oh, I LOVE that picture, Sleepy!  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> That's you Sleepy?! I sort of imagine you paler and with long witchy hair, more Seshumaru-ish? (is that even a word)


heehee, just like I thought you'd look more manga-ish  :Smile: 




> 


*kiz*, your hair looks awesome, I whish I had straight hair





> The question is which sheep is on the outside of the pen and which is on the inside.


well, what do you figure?  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

> *kiz*, your hair looks awesome, I whish I had straight hair


*Sleepy,* I honestly do not have straight hair! I have to work at it, believe me! One brave day, I will post my hair straight out of the shower, you will not believe it ...  :Alien:  But many thanks for the compliment!  :Blush:

----------


## Haven

Well at least my nose is out of the book this time. This is at Annapolis Harbour where my Auntie lives, [had to edit out my Auntie as haven't asked her okay to put up her pic]. I modeled my Haven doll on this pic... :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

coughs* Em sleepy...are there not three sheep in that picture?

Nice pic haven!

----------


## Virgil

> [CENTER]
> Well at least my nose is out of the book this time. This is at Annapolis Harbour where my Auntie lives, [had to edit out my Auntie as haven't asked her okay to put up her pic]. I modeled my Haven doll on this pic...


Nice photo Haven. For some reason I always thought of you as a very young person, but I see you're a grown up, and an attractive one at that.  :Smile:

----------


## higley

> coughs* Em sleepy...are there not three sheep in that picture?



Yes, Sleepy's counting sheep.  :Biggrin:  Heh...

Great pictures!

----------


## Haven

> Nice photo Haven. For some reason I always thought of you as a very young person, but I see you're a grown up, and an attractive one at that.


Thank you Virgil. Nice compliment. Hmmm..."I always thought of you as a very young person"... let's see that would be a child  :Biggrin:  Must be that I am in touch with my inner child  :Wink: 

PS: Like the parrot with the martini  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Heres a not so good picture of me standing in front of one of the satalite tombs of Knowth at Bru Na Boinne.

----------


## AimusSage

That looks like a place animated skeletons might frequent in the night! It's a good thing you took that picture during the day, or you would be in a world of trouble.  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:  I'm pale enough to probably pass as one anyway! I went there today. Have pics in my blog if you wanna have a look at lots of similar mounds. Unfortunately or fortunately, which ever you decide, all remains from these tombs were cremated so no Skellys! :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> Heres a not so good picture of me standing in front of one of the satalite tombs of Knowth at Bru Na Boinne.


*When Irish eyes are smiling 
Sure it's like a morning spring. 
In the lilt of Irish laughter, 
You can hear the angels sing.*

You have such a wonderful smile Niamh.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

I love your picture, Niamh! And your blog entry was totally awesome!  :Smile:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I've noticed that quite a number of litnetters wear glasses... "spectacular!"

----------


## Niamh

> I've noticed that quite a number of litnetters wear glasses... "spectacular!"


Thats because we are all smart! :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> I've noticed that quite a number of litnetters wear glasses... "spectacular!"


That's because we strain our eyes looking at a computer screen.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Heres a not so good picture of me standing in front of one of the satalite tombs of Knowth at Bru Na Boinne.


Ooooh, the fairy meets my eyes again !  :Smile: 
Still (or already) dead cold on the northern isle, eh ?!  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

> Ooooh, the fairy meets my eyes again ! 
> Still (or already) dead cold on the northern isle, eh ?!


How could you tell? :Tongue:  It had been dark and overcast all moring and quite cold but by the time that picture was taken the sun was coming out and i ended up having to take my coat off as it got so warm.
Thats the place i told you to visit when you were over here. :Smile:  Maybe next time you come over i'll bring you up there. :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Very nice, Niamh!  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

Now I know what you look like and I can see your smilin Irish eyes - love it! *Niamh* - sweet photo! You look so pretty and like you are a very happy person. 
We all wear glasses because we are smart and also because we get eye-strain from reading so much! I wear them, too!

----------


## Logos

Great to see you again Niamh  :Biggrin: 

Indeed, the glasses really are a necessary evil at this point  :FRlol:

----------


## AdoreroDio

Since everyone seems to be talking about glasses on Lit Net Members I started a thread about it here: http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=28878

----------


## higley

Niamh that is so cool.  :Biggrin:  Nice photo!

----------


## Niamh

Me and the boyfriend at the bank of the Severn in Worcerster.

----------


## manolia

You are a nice couple  :Smile:  
You look alike  :Wink:  
Me and my bf are like one of those Benetton advertisments (he has golden hair I have black, he is green eyed me black again..etc..)  :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

Good picture, Niamh!  :Smile:  It seems like a pretty place.

----------


## Madhuri

Well, this is the first official picture of me and my scooty  :Biggrin:  Last week, I had to drop off some stuff at my friends office, and he took this picture when I was leaving. I am actually trying to hide my face, as I like taking pictures but not to be in them, so much.

----------


## Pensive

I can't see much of you, Madhuri, but it does seem very nice.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Can't bear to take away the limelight from my scooty, no...  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

nice Scooter!

----------


## Bakiryu

I wants a scooty! I wants a VESPA!

(Nice pic!)

----------


## Laindessiel

Just thought of posting some photos o' mine. Hehe. Been very busy lately because of school and modelling... I missed this site...which I consider my home.  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

LainDessiel - how do you live with yourself being so beautiful!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

@Laindessiel:Oh, you're so pretty!  :Smile: 

@Madhuri: Nice picture. Nice scooter. Not much of you to see there, alas!

----------


## Niamh

That black dress is lovely! Nice to see you around the site again Lain! Havent seen you around in months!

----------


## Bakiryu

Woah. I thinks I'm in love  :Tongue: 

j/K, all kidding aside, Laindessiel reminds me so much of Snow White in that first pic. Very beautiful.

----------


## Virgil

Lainy you are so beautiful. Love your pictures.  :Smile:  

Maddie, I know you are just as beautiful. You can get in front of the camera every once in awhile.  :Wink:

----------


## applepie

What lovely pictures. Madhuri, I would love to see one of your face, and Lain you are beautiful. You make me think of a model, but are you in theater? The one picture made me think of behind the scenes in a play.

----------


## Laindessiel

> LainDessiel - how do you live with yourself being so beautiful!!!


Oh my, how can you come up with that idea?  :Biggrin:  We are all beautiful!!! 





> @Laindessiel:Oh, you're so pretty!


Thanks Themis! I remember you were the one I talked to the past 2 weeks. Nice to see you here!





> That black dress is lovely! Nice to see you around the site again Lain! Havent seen you around in months!


Yeah, Niamh, and I've terribly missed this place; how much more the people!  :Smile:  I wanted to grab that dress after the show and take it home. Hehe.




> Woah. I thinks I'm in love 
> 
> j/K, all kidding aside, Laindessiel reminds me so much of Snow White in that first pic. Very beautiful.


Thank you Baki! That dress made me Snow White, not me.  :Tongue:  That photo was for a bridal show. I was the star bride.  :Tongue: 





> Lainy you are so beautiful. Love your pictures.


_Salamat, tiyo Virgil._  :Wink:  (Thanks, Uncle Virg.)

[/QUOTE]Maddie, I know you are just as beautiful. You can get in front of the camera every once in awhile.  :Wink:  [/QUOTE]

I've seen Mads on her YM profile and she IS lovely!!! Why don't you post that? And you look marvelous in that _saya_ you were wearing previously.  :Smile: 





> What lovely pictures. Madhuri, I would love to see one of your face, and Lain you are beautiful. You make me think of a model, but are you in theater? The one picture made me think of behind the scenes in a play.


Which one? Nope, I'm not in theatre. All of those photos (except for the first one) were at the backstage of a fashion show. Hehe. Thanks Mock!

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh my, how can you come up with that idea?  We are all beautiful!!!


Of course we are  :Biggrin: 

Beauty is Truth and Truth Beauty  :Biggrin:

----------


## applepie

> Which one? Nope, I'm not in theatre. All of those photos (except for the first one) were at the backstage of a fashion show. Hehe. Thanks Mock!


I imagine that it looks a lot alike, but your area has much less makeup than most of the areas behind stage that I've seen. I think it was the one with the mirrored wall, and the table that gave me that impression :Smile: 

*edited to add*
I should have read more carefully. I don't know how I caught that you were doing school, and I missed that you were also modeling :FRlol:

----------


## SleepyWitch

wow, Lainy, you're so beautiful. I've chosen a bad moment to post my new pics. I'll look like a scarecrow by comparison

*my pointed ears for Uncle Virgil*



*close-up of my eyes, pointy ears and loads of spots* :Flare:  



*more close-ups and an acrobatic witch*

----------


## kiz_paws

*Niamh*, thank you for posting a pic of you and your boyfriend. Lovely photo, and I hope things are going well for you!

*Maddy*, cool scooty! I want one! But don't be shy next time!  :Smile: 

*Lain*, I can well see why you are a model -- you are a very beautiful girl, and with a personality to match. Loved the photos, thanks for sharing them!

*Sleepy*, loved your photos, too! You are totally adorable! And HEY! I have a right ear that looks almost exactly like yours -- I will have to post a close-up one day, lol. 

And *Lote*'s link to Beauty? Yes, she is very lovely, I do admit. But I love the avatar that we all know so well of yours. That was a great choice!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> *Sleepy*, loved your photos, too! You are totally adorable! And HEY! I have a right ear that looks almost exactly like yours -- I will have to post a close-up one day, lol.


thanks kiz. what about your left ear, though?

----------


## Virgil

> wow, Lainy, you're so beautiful. I've chosen a bad moment to post my new pics. I'll look like a scarecrow by comparison
> 
> *my pointed ears for Uncle Virgil*


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  *Hey, those really are pointed ears!!! You are part vulcan.*  :FRlol: 

Oh and you are very pretty Sleepy. Don't underestimate yourself. The third picture where you see your heair style around your face is very atractive. You just have to cover those ear tips.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

I love your hair, Sleepy! Those waves are just beautiful and there's something so kind about your eyes. And I love the pointy ears.  :Wink:

----------


## Bakiryu

@ Wow Sleepy, you have such pretty eyes. And I likes teh hair. Yay waves!

----------


## Lote-Tree

You being German and all that I was expecting blue eyes  :Biggrin:  But those are lovely eyes Sleepy  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> You being German and all that I was expecting blue eyes  But those are lovely eyes Sleepy


should there be a licence for stereotypes?  :Wink:  seriously, where do people get this impression from? most Germans I know have mousy brown hair and IF they have blue eyes, it's certainly not the icy blue variety I'm sure you have in mind. those blonde guys are called Swedes or Fins  :Biggrin:  (not a stereotype at all  :Smile: )
hm.. let me think I'll give you a list of the hair and eye colours of all the people I know. heehee, you got me interested in the blonde-blue-eyed idea...
mother: dark blonde hair, green eyes
dad: black hair, hazel eyes
witch: brown hair, hazel eyes (more brown than green)
brother: brown hair, greyish-greenish-blue eyes
husband: very dark brown hair, dark brown eyes.
father-in-law: brown hair, hazel eyes
sister-in-law: brown hair, dark brown eyes
best friend: brown hair, dark greenish-blue eyes
other best friend: blonde hair, medium-blue eyes
her husband: brown hair, yellowish-brown eyes.
other friends:
girls: 1. brown hair, hazel eyes
2. brown hair, yellowish-brown eyes
3. brown hair, dark brown eyes
4. dark blonde, hazel eyes (she's Estonian, though)
4. black hair, black eyes
5. black hair, black eyes (she's half Thai, though)
6. dark blonde hair, blue eyes, but the dull variety

boys: 1. blonde hair, medium blue eyes 
2. brown hair, hazel eyes
3. black hair, greyish-blue eyes
4. blonde hair, blu eyes (he's from the North, maybe that's the kind of 
 German you mean? filthy Prussians!  :Smile: 
5. dark brown hair, hazel eyes
6. light brown hair, bluish-grey eyes

bosses:
1. black hair, yellowish-greyish-green eyes
2. golden and silver hair (seriously!), hazel eyes
3. ginger hair, very pale green eyes
4. blonde hair, blue eyes
5. auburn hair, hazel eyes
6. dark blonde hair, dark brown eyes

the list goes on.....

----------


## Lote-Tree

> should there be a licence for stereotypes?  seriously, where do people get this impression from?


From the Germans I work with  :Biggrin: 

But off course it is a strereo type but it's a good one because im fond of bluees and vibrant browns and greens too  :Biggrin: 





> most Germans I know have mousy brown hair and IF they have blue eyes, it's certainly not the icy blue variety I'm sure you have in mind. those blonde guys are called Swedes or Fins  (not a stereotype at all )
> hm.. let me think I'll give you a list of the hair and eye colours of all the people I know. heehee, you got me interested in the blonde-blue-eyed idea...
> mother: dark blonde hair, green eyes
> dad: black hair, hazel eyes
> witch: brown hair, hazel eyes (more brown than green)
> brother: brown hair, greyish-greenish-blue eyes
> husband: very dark brown hair, dark brown eyes.
> father-in-law: brown hair, hazel eyes
> sister-in-law: brown hair, dark brown eyes
> ...


LOL  :Biggrin:  as I said it's a stereotype and it's a good one if you are fond of blues  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

I love your hair Sleepy!

----------


## the silent x

this is of me getting my second black belt


this is of my dad and I


this is of my mom and I

----------


## Virgil

Congrats on the black belt, X. I see finally a normal picture and you look like a normal young man with a very nice famly.  :Smile:

----------


## Shalot

yeah, good pics silent x

----------


## the silent x

thanks

gee virgil what did you think i looked like? (i hate using this: lol)

----------


## Virgil

> thanks
> 
> gee virgil what did you think i looked like? (i hate using this: lol)


Hahaha, some of your scary pictures had me thinking.  :Biggrin:

----------


## the silent x

almost everything you capture on camera has a mask virgil

----------


## Niamh

Nice pictures Silent. Good to see you!



> almost everything you capture on camera has a mask virgil


well said.

----------


## Themis

> should there be a licence for stereotypes?  seriously, where do people get this impression from? most Germans I know have mousy brown hair and IF they have blue eyes, it's certainly not the icy blue variety I'm sure you have in mind. those blonde guys are called Swedes or Fins  (not a stereotype at all )


@Sleepy: We should change countries.  :Wink:  We've had loads of people with blue eyes and blonde hair in my family over the generations. And we're certainly not famous for it. More for being brown eyed and brown haired - like me.  :Smile: 

As for your photos: Now that I know which spots you were talking about in the 'going blind thread' - those are the spots I happen to see too on my face. I don't think I could ever _not_ see them.

----------


## toni

> this is of me getting my second black belt
> 
> 
> this is of my dad and I
> 
> 
> this is of my mom and I


these are great pics, x. ~woo~Congratulations on your black belt!  :Thumbs Up:  
~we should be careful because he's really an accomplished-black-belter- assassin~

----------


## Chava

Well, it's been a really long time since i was active here, and i've recently decided to pick it up. Over the last year or so i've really become quite a different person, so i thought I'd post this, since it's where I am today in my life. It's good to be back. I added the lines on Photoshop. But other than that, it's me on a casual friday afternoon.

----------


## AimusSage

> Well, it's been a really long time since i was active here, and i've recently decided to pick it up. Over the last year or so i've really become quite a different person, so i thought I'd post this, since it's where I am today in my life. It's good to be back. I added the lines on Photoshop. But other than that, it's me on a casual friday afternoon.


So what do the lines represent? Or is it just something without a deeper meaning? If you don't mind me asking of course.

anyway, I thinks it's a cute picture.  :Smile:

----------


## grace86

That's a very beautiful picture chava, and you look great too silent x...congratulations!

----------


## andave_ya

Silent, you look fantastic, and Chava, you're really pretty.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Well, it's been a really long time since i was active here, and i've recently decided to pick it up. Over the last year or so i've really become quite a different person, so i thought I'd post this, since it's where I am today in my life. It's good to be back. I added the lines on Photoshop. But other than that, it's me on a casual friday afternoon.


Chave you are pretty  :Blush:

----------


## Niamh

Oh dear Chava, you've made Lote blush!

Very nice picture of you by the way. I'm also curious to know what the lines represent.

----------


## Virgil

> Well, it's been a really long time since i was active here, and i've recently decided to pick it up. Over the last year or so i've really become quite a different person, so i thought I'd post this, since it's where I am today in my life. It's good to be back. I added the lines on Photoshop. But other than that, it's me on a casual friday afternoon.


Nice to have you back Chava. You look as lovely as ever.  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh dear Chava, you've made Lote blush!


LOL  :Biggrin:  Beauty makes everyone blush?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

Hmm, The lines don't mean so much, i liked the floral caginess that they resemble. I've been letting go to much in my past, and it's finally been letting go of me. Thanksw for your sweet compliments, and nice to see you again Aimus

----------


## Pensive

Welcome back, Chava and you look nice!  :Smile:

----------


## thelastmelon

The first one is me and my youngest brother, Jonatan.
And the second one is simply of me in my kitchen.

----------


## Niamh

Awwww!!! Malon is he yours? hes so cute!

----------


## thelastmelon

> Awwww!!! Malon is he yours? hes so cute!


"_The first one is me and my youngest brother, Jonatan_."
So in a way, he is mine, but not my child.. but my brother.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> "_The first one is me and my youngest brother, Jonatan_."
> So in a way, he is mine, but not my child.. but my brother.


 :Blush:  Oops! I'm obviously not awake yet! :Blush:

----------


## Virgil

Nice photos Melon. Jonatan is a cutie.  :Smile:

----------


## higley

Melon you both look very nice!  :Smile:  You are both beautiful.

Me at Game 5 in Jacob's Field...glad I got to go, even if my Indians lost.  :Smile: 



I'm standing in front of the Bob Feller statue that someone put a "It's Tribe Time" t-shirt on.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

Great photo Higley. I was rooting for them, but unfortunately they fell apart. But it was a great season. I hope you enjoyed it all.

----------


## cactus

> I'm standing in front of the Bob Feller statue that someone put a "It's Tribe Time" t-shirt on.


Hi Higley,

Your avatar is very cute. It reminds me of Anne of Green Gables.. but your picture paints a different image... you are very pretty.

----------


## thelastmelon

> Melon you both look very nice!  You are both beautiful.


Thank you Higley, so are you.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

melon, you're brothre is really cute! 
higley, you definitely look better than your avvy  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Melon you both look very nice!  You are both beautiful.
> 
> Me at Game 5 in Jacob's Field...glad I got to go, even if my Indians lost. 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm standing in front of the Bob Feller statue that someone put a "It's Tribe Time" t-shirt on.


Nice to see you Higly you look pretty. But why stand under a man's crutch?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

nice pic higley!

----------


## applepie

Very nice pictures Higley and Melon. You are both very lovely, and your baby brother is adorable Melon :Smile:

----------


## BulletproofDork

> Very nice pictures Higley and Melon. You are both very lovely, and your baby brother is adorable Melon


I SECOND THAT!!!!!!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

> I SECOND THAT!!!!!!!!!


I THIRD THAT! :P seriously, I do.  :Tongue:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Weisinheimer

cute pics, higley and melon.

----------


## Koa

:Eek:  Chava the pic looks like taken by a professional. Gosh, there must be something wrong with me if people can look like that on a casual Sunday afternoon...

----------


## lisahead

How do I do it? I have a pioc in my documents- can someone explain how I post it?

----------


## Virgil

> How do I do it? I have a pioc in my documents- can someone explain how I post it?


Lisa, if it's small enough you can up load it through manage attachments. When you hit reply, scroll further down and you will see a manage attachements button. Press it and find the photo on your computer. If it's too big then you will have to join photobucket.

----------


## higley

> Great photo Higley. I was rooting for them, but unfortunately they fell apart. But it was a great season. I hope you enjoyed it all.


Ugh.  :Sick:  "Fell apart" about explains it. I'm just now overcoming the mourning stage (the Buckeyes help.) Like Dad always says, nobody can snatch defeat from the jaws of victory quite like the Indians. And what a boring Series. Isn't that like three sweeps in a row? Where's the drama anymore!




> Nice to see you Higly you look pretty. But why stand under a man's crutch?


Aha I was hoping no one would notice that. I should have known I wouldn't get it past you.  :Biggrin:  I didn't notice the positioning until I saw the picture later. Funny thing is, a couple hundred other fans have probably noticed the same thing on their own photos!

----------


## Chava

> Chava the pic looks like taken by a professional. Gosh, there must be something wrong with me if people can look like that on a casual Sunday afternoon...


Oh Koa, you're so sweet. I guess it helps that I'm an ameateur photographer, and I can share that it was one out of many many photo's, the only one that was good.  :Smile:  Thanks for the compliment though

----------


## NickAdams

> Hi Higley,
> 
> Your avatar is very cute. It reminds me of Anne of Green Gables.. but your picture paints a different image... you are very pretty.


I don't know: I see a small resemblance in the cheeks. :Biggrin:

----------


## blackbird_9

Here I am on Halloween as Alex from A Clockwork Orange with some super cool people I used to work with.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7.../halloween.jpg
This is a picture from a photoshoot I modeled for my friend for.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v72/feefee/mod1.jpg
Last but not least, Here I am with my friends playing prostitute murder mystery. I know, we're really weird. I have short hair here and am the one with my leg slung over the bathtub.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v72/feefee/motel4.jpg

----------


## Quark

I didn't know we were all showing our faces. I guess I'll join in.

----------


## Virgil

Nice pictures Blackbird and Quark. Quark for some reason you look very close to how I pictured you.

----------


## Virgil

Since some were asking in my blog, here's a recent picture of me while I was out in Santa Barbara.

----------


## Shalot

> Here I am on Halloween as Alex from A Clockwork Orange with some super cool people I used to work with.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7.../halloween.jpg
> This is a picture from a photoshoot I modeled for my friend for.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v72/feefee/mod1.jpg
> Last but not least, Here I am with my friends playing prostitute murder mystery. I know, we're really weird. I have short hair here and am the one with my leg slung over the bathtub.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v72/feefee/motel4.jpg



pretty! but the last one is kind of weird.

----------


## Madhuri

Very nice picture, Virgil  :Nod:  Looking very cool  :Cool:  And, the colour of your clothes match with the surroundings  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Gorgeous photos, everyone!


Cool shades Virgil  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> Very nice picture, Virgil  Looking very cool  And, the colour of your clothes match with the surroundings


 :FRlol:  I don't think I planned it that way Maddie. It's hard enough to color coordinate one's clothes let alone with the surroundings.  :Biggrin:  




> Gorgeous photos, everyone!
> 
> 
> Cool shades Virgil


 :Cool:   :Cool:  Thanks.

----------


## Granny5

Virgil, you do match. Is it easy being green? Without the shades and mustache I bet we'd see that beautiful baby you showed us. It looks like a lovely area. I love the mountain behind you. What is it?

----------


## Virgil

> Virgil, you do match. Is it easy being green? Without the shades and mustache I bet we'd see that beautiful baby you showed us. It looks like a lovely area. I love the mountain behind you. What is it?


It's just outside of Santa Barbara, California. I don't know the name of the mountain.

----------


## Themis

@Virgil: Very nice picture - both in the back and in the front.  :Wink:

----------


## ampoule

> Since some were asking in my blog, here's a recent picture of me while I was out in Santa Barbara.


Very nice Virgil. You're in my stompin' grounds. I was born in Santa Barbara. Were you on vacation?

----------


## Virgil

Yes, Amp, my wife and I were on vacation in Santa Barbara for a week at the end of July. It's a lovely part of the country.

----------


## andave_ya

Lovely pic, Virgil! You should have come down (or is it up?) to my place  :Biggrin: . I'm in California.

----------


## applepie

> Since some were asking in my blog, here's a recent picture of me while I was out in Santa Barbara.


Thanks for the picture. It looks like a nice warm vacation :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

wish i was there virg! So cold in Ireland at the moment. Felt like snow today.

----------


## higley

Virg that place is so beautiful! I'm wildly jealous. I love seeing such green against a blue sky. Great picture!  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Virg that place is so beautiful! I'm wildly jealous. I love seeing such green against a blue sky. Great picture!


That was a great spot for a picture. Of course the main subject isn't too bad either.  :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## blackbird_9

I got a cut and perm. weeee

----------


## B-Mental

Cute BB9, I like it although its hard to see well with the lighting. I'm a sucker for the wavy/curly hair and it works very well for you.

----------


## SleepyWitch

hehe, Mr Virgil, you look so heroic in that pic  :Biggrin:  you could be a botanist/geologist/park ranger getting ready to give an interview for TV  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

Very nice BB9!

----------


## Annamariah

I've finally returned to Litnet! This is how I look now that I live in Kouvola instead of Helsinki. (Kouvola is a town of 30 000 inhabitants in the middle of nowhere. There is a large railway station here, but not much anything else. Oh, there is university, of course, but that is actually a part of the Helsinki University and the campus will be moved to Helsinki in two years.)

----------


## Niamh

thats a really nice pic Annamariah! good to see you back on litnet!

----------


## Annamariah

> thats a really nice pic Annamariah! good to see you back on litnet!


Thank you  :Smile:  It's good to be back  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Yes, nice to have you back Annamariah, and nice photo. I see that your avatar is an actual picture of you.

----------


## Pensive

Welcome back, Annamariah! You remsemble someone I know very much!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

I finally got some decent pictures of myself. I usually look pretty bad in pics, but I think these aren't terrible.

----------


## Annamariah

> Yes, nice to have you back Annamariah, and nice photo. I see that your avatar is an actual picture of you.


Thanks  :Smile:  I thought that was a good choice for an avatar, a picture of me that doesn't look too much like an actual picture of me  :Biggrin:  I'm not really that good in photo editing, but I'm quite happy with that picture  :Smile: 




> Welcome back, Annamariah! You remsemble someone I know very much!


Really?  :Biggrin:  I hope I resemble someone who's nice  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> I finally got some decent pictures of myself. I usually look pretty bad in pics, but I think these aren't terrible.


Well, what a pretty young lady. That's a shock. I thought you were a guy.  :FRlol:  It says "a wise guy" under your name.  :Wink:

----------


## kiz_paws

*Blackbird*, love those photos and your new look is very lovely!

*Quark*, pleased to see ya!

*Virgil*, that is a fantastic photo, I want to go there too! Just one thing missing, your dog running in the background, lol!

*Annamariah*, very lovely photo, and it is nice to see you again!

*Weisinheimer*, you are very photogenic == thanks for sharing your pics with us!

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Well, what a pretty young lady. That's a shock.


You expected me to be ugly? :Tongue:  





> I thought you were a guy.  It says "a wise guy" under your name.


 Oops. I thought maybe people might think that. I just meant like a smart aleck, wise-*ss, etc.







> *Weisinheimer*, you are very photogenic == thanks for sharing your pics with us!


 Thanks. I think these pictures turned out pretty well, too.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> You expected me to be ugly?


Well, whatever I expected, you definitely are not.  :Wink:

----------


## Bakiryu

> I finally got some decent pictures of myself. I usually look pretty bad in pics, but I think these aren't terrible.


You're very pretty, I can't believe I thought you were a guy too! And your glasses and hairstyle are so similar to mine it's creepy!  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

I really like the second one of you Weis!  :Nod:  (dont worry! I knew you were a woman! Someone once thought i was a guy too.)
Here is a picture 
Of me and my Sister
She is my skin and blister!

----------


## Virgil

> I really like the second one of you Weis!  (dont worry! I knew you were a woman! Someone once thought i was a guy too.)
> Here is a picture 
> Of me and my Sister
> She is my skin and blister!


Wow, you guys can pass for twins!! Looks like your family is into smilie faces. You both seem very pleasant and of good cheer.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

I love this picture, Niamh. There is nothing quite like having a sister -- hugs to both of you  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Eh Virg... She is my twin sister! :Tongue:  I've mentioned a few times that i have a twin.

----------


## Virgil

> Eh Virg... She is my twin sister! I've mentioned a few times that i have a twin.


Oh I'm sorry Niamh.  :Blush:  I did not catch that. I'm afraid I don't read up on all the chat. Well, you do look like twins.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Dont worry about it Virg!

----------


## Pensive

This is a very sweet picture of you and your twin-sister!  :Smile:

----------


## andave_ya

weisinheimer, I love the pics! Niamh, you and your sister are very pretty.

If I could just remember where I read the term "skin and blister..." :Rolleyes:

----------


## cracking muse

That is me, ugly-ness and all.

----------


## Virgil

What ugly? You a pretty young lady.  :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

Certainly not ugly! I like the black and white touch to it.

----------


## B-Mental

I agree with Virgil and Lily... very attractive, and I fancy your eyewear...it lends a mysterious intelligence to your already good looks.

I have to mention that there have been several attractive ladies that have posted here recently...and I will not name names you know who you are! Someone once wrote, "Good heavens, this is the most attractive forum on the net." Well if it ain't, its damn close.

----------


## cracking muse

> What ugly? You a pretty young lady.


Oh, ph-shaw.




> Certainly not ugly! I like the black and white touch to it.


Thank you. I love black and white picture...hence the black and white. And photoshop, my god.




> I agree with Virgil and Lily... very attractive, and I fancy your eyewear...it lends a mysterious intelligence to your already good looks.


Thank you. I can't get contacts into my eyeballs, so I still have glasses stuck on my face. But I like them because they don't totally take over my face.

----------


## Lily Adams

> Thank you. I love black and white picture...hence the black and white. And photoshop, my god.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I can't get contacts into my eyeballs, so I still have glasses stuck on my face. But I like them because they don't totally take over my face.


Black and white. <3

NO. NO CONTACTS!!! Glasses are so much cooler! I have these fake thick ones and I still wear them. *points to profile picture* They totally ovepower my face, but I like it that way.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sweets America

Blackbird9, I absolutely love your strange pictures!!!

----------


## Pensive

Very nice photos, cracking muse and Sweets America (what a cuuuuuute child!)  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

*cracking muse*, loved your pic, especially the black and white touch.  :Thumbs Up:  

And *Sweets* -- you were adorable then and are still adorable -- thanks for sharing those lovely photos with us!  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

Cracking muse, I love your pic. Very cool, and you are gorgeous.

So so so cute, Sweets America.

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

> Blackbird9, I absolutely love your strange pictures!!!
> 
> Now, here are some of me.
> First, me as a baby! I was intrigued by the cat.
> 
> 
> Then, me in my bath, ehehe
> 
> 
> And finally, me today


Oh Baby! You just keep getting better and better looking! Ich hob dir zeier effing lieb!

----------


## Virgil

Very nice pictures Sweets. Now I can see why Prince is head over heels for you.  :Wink:

----------


## cracking muse

> Black and white. <3
> 
> NO. NO CONTACTS!!! Glasses are so much cooler! I have these fake thick ones and I still wear them. *points to profile picture* They totally ovepower my face, but I like it that way.


Black and white = luff

YES! I agree. I like glasses. Most of them, anyhow. Although, I'm not a fan of them when they overpower my face, but that's just me.




> Very nice photos, cracking muse and Sweets America (what a cuuuuuute child!)


Thanks!  :Smile: 




> *cracking muse*, loved your pic, especially the black and white touch.


Thank you!




> Cracking muse, I love your pic. Very cool, and you are gorgeous.


Eeek. I am not. But thank you anyhow.  :Tongue: 

Two more pictures!  :Biggrin:  


Another horrific picture of me, but this time coloured in 'sepia' which I think is a beautiful colouring.


Ah, one of me in colour, how revolting. I made the shirt I'm wearing in this picture, it's for my youth group. :0

Both of those were taken with my phone, so they aren't amazing quality.

----------


## Sweets America

Cracking Muse, those glasses look cool!  :Smile:  

Thanks Pensive.  :Smile:  

Kiz-paws:


> And Sweets -- you were adorable then and are still adorable -- thanks for sharing those lovely photos with us!


Thank you for the sweet comment.  :Smile:  

Weisinheimer:



> So so so cute, Sweets America


Thanks! 

Prince:


> Oh Baby! You just keep getting better and better looking! Ich hob dir zeier effing lieb!


Thank you, Bibi. Ani ohevet otcha!!!  :Wink:  

Virgil: 


> Very nice pictures Sweets. Now I can see why Prince is head over heels for you.


Ahah, thanks!  :Biggrin:  
Now Virgil, here is another pic that you might like, because my doggies are on it.  :Smile:  It dates back to some years now. Look at the funny face of my German Shepherd!! He makes me laugh! Well, right now he also makes me cry because he might die in some days.  :Bawling:   :Bawling:  That is such a horrible thought.  :Frown:

----------


## cracking muse

> Cracking Muse, those glasses look cool!


Why thank you!

You look rather like my friend...or sister of a friend, really. I love the shirt you are wearing in the second picture.  :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

I love those pictures, Sweets! More glasses love! I'm such a wannabe. XD

----------


## cracking muse

> More glasses love! I'm such a wannabe. XD


You can have mine any day. -hands over glasses- Oh no, I can't see!

----------


## Sweets America

Cracking muse:



> You look rather like my friend...or sister of a friend, really. I love the shirt you are wearing in the second picture.


Thanks, I find this shirt cool too.  :Smile:  
This is nice that I remind you of one of your friends.

Lily Adams:



> I love those pictures, Sweets! More glasses love! I'm such a wannabe. XD


Thanks!  :Smile:  Yes, glasses are cool. I like wearing mine. They are different from those that are on the pics, though. My new glasses are more rectangular, and thay are PINK. Ehehe.

----------


## kiz_paws

> Now Virgil, here is another pic that you might like, because my doggies are on it.  It dates back to some years now. Look at the funny face of my German Shepherd!! He makes me laugh! Well, right now he also makes me cry because he might die in some days.   That is such a horrible thought.


Whatever the situation is, my heart is with you, Sweets. Hug that doggie while you can.  :Smile:  Love Kizzo

----------


## Virgil

> Virgil: 
> Ahah, thanks!  
> Now Virgil, here is another pic that you might like, because my doggies are on it.  It dates back to some years now. Look at the funny face of my German Shepherd!! He makes me laugh! Well, right now he also makes me cry because he might die in some days.   That is such a horrible thought.


Thank you sweets. Yes I do like it.

----------


## Sweets America

Thanks Kiz paws and Virgil. Alas, I could not give him a last hug, I arrived 30 minutes too late... :Bawling:   :Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## Mrs. Dalloway

This is me!  :Biggrin:  

The oldest photo: 



and then (these photos are from October and November 2007):







The last one is how I'm now. 

so, what do you think? hehe :Tongue:

----------


## kiz_paws

Mrs. Dalloway, thank you for putting a picture to a name, your pictures are very lovely. Take care, Kizzo  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Miss D thanks for posting you pick! You look like a true spanish lady! And can i just say that your face is very similar to a polish girl who works with me. I got a bit confused for a moment.

----------


## Mrs. Dalloway

> Miss D thanks for posting you pick! You look like a true spanish lady!


Ops Niamh be careful!  :FRlol:  Saying "Spanish" to me may not be really nice but I understand your intention  :Wink:  thanks anyway  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Niamh

sorry! You are a true "Catalan". :Tongue:

----------


## Mrs. Dalloway

hehehe thanks Niamh  :Wink:

----------


## Sweets America

> This is me!  
> 
> The oldest photo: 
> 
> 
> 
> and then (these photos are from October and November 2007):
> 
> 
> ...


That is funny, just like Niamh says, you remind me of someone I know, too. You have a sweet face.  :Smile:

----------


## Mrs. Dalloway

> That is funny, just like Niamh says, you remind me of someone I know, too. You have a sweet face.


wow thanks  :Smile:  my face seems to be very common!  :FRlol:

----------


## Laindessiel

Sweets America, I love the concept of the photo with the doggies! Makes me want to stare at it for a long time.  :Smile: 

Mrs. Dalloway, you look strangely familiar... like I've seen you on TV or something...hmm..

LitNet is so full of magnificent personalities!!!

----------


## symphony

Me, 2 years ago:



Me, today: (No its not like i was trying my hand on some horror shots, my sis was checking just how grainy 1.3 megapixel can get, and....erm...well yeah i dont comb my hair when those exams hit ^_^ dont be scared please!)

----------


## Niamh

Aw you are so pretty Symp!

----------


## Sweets America

Hey symphony, you look very nice!!  :Smile: 

Edit: this is very funny how everyone seems to know Mrs Dalloway already!

----------


## Virgil

> This is me!  
> 
> The oldest photo: 
> 
> 
> 
> and then (these photos are from October and November 2007):
> 
> 
> ...


Mrs. D, I too think you look just like someone I know who's family is from Spain/Catalan! Nice photos. And you look too young and pretty to be a Mrs.  :Tongue: 




> Me, 2 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today: (No its not like i was trying my hand on some horror shots, my sis was checking just how grainy 1.3 megapixel can get, and....erm...well yeah i dont comb my hair when those exams hit ^_^ dont be scared please!)


Symphony, my dear friend. I had no idea how beautiful you are. You're a knock out!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Me, 2 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today: (No its not like i was trying my hand on some horror shots, my sis was checking just how grainy 1.3 megapixel can get, and....erm...well yeah i dont comb my hair when those exams hit ^_^ dont be scared please!)


Oh my Syphony I thought you were a Guy!!!!

But you are a Indian Princess  :Blush:  

I love "Around the World in 80 Days"  :Biggrin:  ;-)

Just kiddin ;-)

----------


## Niamh

Heres a pic of me from my christmas party with the book manager from work. Its not a very nice pic seeing as i'm dying with a flu virus in that picture. It amazes me how crappy being sick can make you look in pics.

----------


## Shalot

> Heres a pic of me from my christmas party with the book manager from work. Its not a very nice pic seeing as i'm dying with a flu virus in that picture. It amazes me how crappy being sick can make you look in pics.


Nah, that's a good pic of you. I like your shirt (or is that a dress - hard to see because you're sitting down, but from what I can tell it's very nice).

----------


## stephofthenight

symphony, sweets, cracking muse...wow you guys give beautiful a whole new meaning... :Blush:  you guys are like wow, amazing.

----------


## Virgil

I take it that's you Steph. Quite attractive.  :Wink:  I like that third picture best. I think it shows your personality.

----------


## Pensive

> Me, 2 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today: (No its not like i was trying my hand on some horror shots, my sis was checking just how grainy 1.3 megapixel can get, and....erm...well yeah i dont comb my hair when those exams hit ^_^ dont be scared please!)


Hehe you forget to comb your hair during exams? And I don't comb my hair just in daily routine in home.  :Tongue:  Too lazy for that and never getting what's the need for doing that.  :Biggrin: 

Symphony, you remind me very much of 'Shabnam' (an oldie-goldie film actress). You look nice.  :Smile: 

Good photos, Niamh and steph!  :Smile:

----------


## symphony

> Symphony, my dear friend. I had no idea how beautiful you are. You're a knock out!


U mean me or my superb hair?  :FRlol:  



> Oh my Syphony I thought you were a Guy!!!!


join the club! ~_~





> Hehe you forget to comb your hair during exams? And I don't comb my hair just in daily routine in home.  Too lazy for that and never getting what's the need for doing that. 
> 
> Symphony, you remind me very much of 'Shabnam' (an oldie-goldie film actress). You look nice.


I know one Pakistani Shabnam, she used to act in Bangladeshi films too. I wonder if u mean her... 
And about the combing, i should have added my hair's not much of a sight even after combing. Phew!  :Tongue: 


Nice photos, Steph. I like the last one, it has a mysterious touch in it. Intriguing.

Nice shirt Niamh, u could compete with Voldemort with those pupils!  :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> join the club! ~_~


But I am a guy Symphony ;-)

And I have six packs and I am macho as Rambo  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> U mean me or my superb hair?  
> 
> join the club! ~_~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know one Pakistani Shabnam, she used to act in Bangladeshi films too. I wonder if u mean her...


Yup, in the time when they were one I think. No offence meant if you don't like her. Probably the resemblance was just a mistake in that case.  :Wink:

----------


## symphony

when i said "join the club" i meant the "We think Symph's a Guy" Club. ^_^




> Yup, in the time when they were one I think. No offence meant if you don't like her. Probably the resemblance was just a mistake in that case.


Dont remember her face.  :FRlol: 
Whatever she was, must've been better than me anyway. So no offence taken.  :Tongue:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> when i said "join the club" i meant the "We think Symph's a Guy" Club. ^_^


Ah I see. 

You must change your avatar. You could have mine symphony. It has six packs  :Biggrin:

----------


## symphony

Macho as Rambo?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Macho as Rambo?


Yes. I can wipe out whole army using my bow and arrow  :Biggrin:

----------


## symphony

I can, too. Except that mine would be limited to wiping out the Bangladesh Army.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I can, too. Except that mine would be limited to wiping out the Bangladesh Army.


Oh my Symphony you being lassie and all that...it scares even the macho guy like me....so I cower before...may God have mercy on your husband's soul...

----------


## Niamh

> Nice shirt Niamh, u could compete with Voldemort with those pupils!


 :FRlol:  Its thoses eyes that got me landed as the devil in a medieval play in college. :Tongue:  dont worry symp. i knew you were a female of the species! You know how some people are colour blind, well lote is sex blind. :Tongue:  

And yes shalot, i'm wearing a dress. The one i mentioned in the diet help thread.

Steph you are such a pretty girl!

----------


## Pensive

> Its thoses eyes that got me landed as the devil in a medieval play in college. dont worry symp. i knew you were a female of the species! You know how some people are colour blind, well lote is sex blind.


Heh I remember how he kept on persisting I was a 'chap', now that was due to my good nature that I didn't mind much, at least I appeared as if I didn't mind it much.  :Tongue:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> You know how some people are colour blind, well lote is sex blind.


He he  :Biggrin:  ah good wittiness from you Niam - bueno!

Im sex-blind? No way!!! I am good at sex ;-)

Gender-blind may be? thats because I am all for equality  :Biggrin: 




> Heh I remember how he kept on persisting I was a 'chap', now that was due to my good nature that I didn't mind much, at least I appeared as if I didn't mind it much.


LOL  :Biggrin: 

Why did you not correct me  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> LOL 
> 
> Why did you not correct me


I am evil. It's fun watching people go in the wrong direction.  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

> He he  ah good wittiness from you Niamh - bueno!
> 
> Im sex-blind? No way!!! I am good at sex ;-)
> 
> Gender-blind may be? thats because I am all for equality


All for equality my arse!!! :FRlol:  

Nah i think sex blind sounds better! :Tongue:  (and sex as in gender Lote. Dont go messing it up!)

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I am evil. It's fun watching people go in the wrong direction.


I did not believe you were capable of evil! Whats the world coming to!!! all the women are turning Evil. Chaps we are done for!!! :Biggrin: 




> All for equality my arse!!!


My Fairy queen are you that Faithless in Me  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sweets America

Stephofthenight, you look GREAT!
That is a nice dress you are wearing on the first pic. That makes me think I have never worn any dress (apart from when I was five years old, that is.  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## stephofthenight

wow sweets i envy you...my parents havent missed a chance to put me in a dress  :Frown:  its some new torture method they came up with, that one is for senior cornation...

----------


## Sweets America

> wow sweets i envy you...my parents havent missed a chance to put me in a dress  its some new torture method they came up with, that one is for senior cornation...


_This has nothing to do with what you just said but:_
Oh noooooooooo, you changed your avatar!  :Bawling:   :Bawling:  I loved the other one with the little doggies!

----------


## stephofthenight

aww, im sorry. i sold the last one yesterday i'm waiting on his family to get here. whenever the next litter gets here (christmas) ill change it to them just for you lol. so no tears...crying bad. makes me sad  :Frown:

----------


## Sweets America

> aww, im sorry. i sold the last one yesterday i'm waiting on his family to get here. whenever the next litter gets here (christmas) ill change it to them just for you lol. so no tears...crying bad. makes me sad


Do you raise doggies professionally? Or is it just that your own dog had puppies?
Thanks for what you say and it's ok, I am not crying anymore.  :Smile:

----------


## stephofthenight

i raise and train puppies, i just started a litnet pet thred where you can read all about it, i train them for shows, and farm work. but there papperd and you can do w.e. with them.

----------


## Zelly

Hem. I cannot believe I'm doing this. 





Forgive my camwhoring. =(

----------


## Niamh

> My Fairy queen are you that Faithless in Me


Someones gotta have no fate in you and it might as well be me! :Tongue:  

Zelly its good to see what you look like!!!! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## symphony

> Hem. I cannot believe I'm doing this. 
> 
> 
> Forgive my camwhoring. =(


Cool ones, Zel. 
If thats camwhoring, whats this? 


Man i love this cell! The pics are so grainy that even my measles dont show!  :FRlol:  
 :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

*Symphony*, your pictures are beautiful, what a lovely girl you are! (sorry to hear of the measles, take care!)

*Niamh*, you look very cute in that pic, and I do love your outfit!

*Steph*, you are a very beautiful girl, thank you for posting those pictures. I liked the effect of the last one, cool!

And I am glad that you posted, too, *Zelly*, you are very cute (loved that photobucket one!)  :Wink:  

Now, I don't know about the rest of ya, but I am patiently a-waiting for *LOTE* to get posting! Raise your hands, who's in on this?  :FRlol:

----------


## BulletproofDork

Zelly and Symphony: You both look very nice!

----------


## Dori

Here's a picture of me playing soccer:



I'm number 17 (the only person you can fully see). The person in the background (no. 24) is one of my best friends (he's a German foreign exchange student).

----------


## Niamh

nice to see you dori!

And kiz, yes i too am waiting to see Lote. :Tongue:

----------


## SleepyWitch

I tried to dye my hair white, but it ended up yellowish.
my hubby bickered all the time while taking the pics, so that's why I look so grumpy  :Smile:  (the other reason is that the stupid digital camera makes my face look rounder/fatter than it is  :Flare: )

----------


## SleepyWitch

*steph*, I love the red dress in your first pic!
*symphony*, wow, you are so beautiful! I wish I had dark hair and skin.
*Dori*, that's a cool pic! very athletic

----------


## Idril

Wow, Sleepy! That is quite a change! How much dye did that take? I would imagine those beautiful curls soak up a lot of dye. It looks really good though but it's going to be a ***** when the roots start to show. My son bleached his normally dark hair and the roots were a nightmare. We ended up just dying it back to a close approximation of his natural hair color. Are you going to leave it 'white' for awhile?

I really like that first picture, something about the bright light that makes it looks so arty.  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Wow, Sleepy! That is quite a change! How much dye did that take? I would imagine those beautiful curls soak up a lot of dye. It looks really good though but it's going to be a ***** when the roots start to show. My son bleached his normally dark hair and the roots were a nightmare. We ended up just dying it back to a close approximation of his natural hair color. Are you going to leave it 'white' for awhile?
> 
> I really like that first picture, something about the bright light that makes it looks so arty.


I'll leave it blond like that and re-do the roots once in a while. I'll go for the goth dye when I've finished my thesis. I know it's possible to dye them really white, but the stupid punk dye I bought didn't work. I'll ask some goth people what they use. 
Heheh, I like the first pic too. my hubby says I look like a pouting child, but I prefer 'avenging angel'  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Avenging angel definitely! :Tongue:  
Sleepy that really is a transformation! It really suits you and the colour makes your curls look so silky!

----------


## Idril

Oh yeah, Avenging Angel is much better and those blonde curls really adds to the 'character', they almost look otherworldy...which is a good thing in case you were wondering.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> I tried to dye my hair white, but it ended up yellowish.
> my hubby bickered all the time while taking the pics, so that's why I look so grumpy  (the other reason is that the stupid digital camera makes my face look rounder/fatter than it is )


Sleepy, you look like some angry Nordic goddesson in those above.  :Wink:  Boy I woud hate to get on your bad side.  :Tongue:  

You look beautiful on this one sleepy. It highlights all you pretty features.

----------


## kiz_paws

Hey *Dori*, great picture, thanks for putting a face to the name!  :Smile: 

*Sleepy*, you are gorgeous with your dyed hair. I snickered about how you said that your hubby was bickering .... **looks over yonder at bickering man and shrugs** [must be the latest past-time, ha!]  :Wink:  

Anyhow, I LOVE that new look!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Dori

> *Dori*, that's a cool pic! very athletic





> Hey *Dori*, great picture, thanks for putting a face to the name!


Thanks, both of you. It's one of my better pictures, if not my best. There are several more pictures of me playing soccer, all taken by my grandma of course. Maybe I'll post them here too.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

:Blush:  I'm glad you guys like my new hair colour. 
I had to cut it off at the back this summer because I had an ear infection and couldn't wash them for a week. there was a knot the size of a cat's head in it (no kidding)... once they've grown again, I'll dye all of it and wear them loose

----------


## mazHur

> Hehe you forget to comb your hair during exams? And I don't comb my hair just in daily routine in home.  Too lazy for that and never getting what's the need for doing that. 
> 
> Symphony, you remind me very much of 'Shabnam' (an oldie-goldie film actress). You look nice. 
> 
> Good photos, Niamh and steph!



Shabnam is no match for Symph.......the former was a dumb actress whereas the latter is an intellectual. Symph is also superior to her Beauty-wise and the spec on her nose (or ears?) add an extra grace to her personality !

All great women, great intellectuals, poetesses and writers are inherently careless about primping and that's their specialty! Only when they feel like themselves would they go primping ,,,,  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Shabnam is no match for Symph.......the former was a dumb actress whereas the latter is an intellectual. Symph is also superior to her Beauty-wise and the spec on her nose (or ears?) add an extra grace to her personality !


Just wondering (that word 'dumb' got my temper flowing), how can you be so sure that any actress (or Shabnam) can't be an intellectual? And what has a person being an intellectual got to do with her looks? I have seen the most annoying people having angelic faces (at least on the first looks it seems so). 

People are never carbon copies of each other. That was the over all appearance that striked me as resembling that of Shabnam's a bit. (and I didn't mean any offence by it I think).

*edit to add*

Nice photos, Witch. I have liked your hair-style too.  :Smile:

----------


## NikolaiI

How did I get here? I didn't click on this thread... Does anyone else get lost in the Lit-ness labyrinth?

Sleepy, you are very, very beautiful! From the first picture I saw of you I knew you really really were.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> How did I get here? I didn't click on this thread... Does anyone else get lost in the Lit-ness labyrinth?
> 
> Sleepy, you are very, very beautiful! From the first picture I saw of you I knew you really really were.


 :Blush:  hehehehe, well, with lots of make up and hair dye even a witch can look OK

----------


## Pensive

> hehehehe, well, with lots of make up and hair dye even a witch can look OK


With make-up, look ok?  :Tongue:  Oh come on... Make-up can turn the most beautiful witches into an ugly one. You should be happy that even though you had make-up on, it didn't affect you in this way, and you looked nice.  :Tongue:

----------


## Dori

Here are some more pictures of me playing soccer:


In this one, I'm in the maroon. You can tell I like sliding in the dirt.  :Tongue:  


I love this picture!  :FRlol:  I'm to the left in this one. The other person in white is my twin brother. 


Just casually jogging, it seems...

----------


## Virgil

Nice photos Dori. You are definitely not a girl.  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

Yeay! Another twin on litnet! I'm not alone!

----------


## Sweets America

Sleepy, I love your first picture too!! You look great. You look like a woman who knows what she wants and who would hit anyone who would dare standing on her way.  :Biggrin:

----------


## mazHur

> Just wondering (that word 'dumb' got my temper flowing), how can you be so sure that any actress (or Shabnam) can't be an intellectual? And what has a person being an intellectual got to do with her looks? I have seen the most annoying people having angelic faces (at least on the first looks it seems so). 
> 
> People are never carbon copies of each other. That was the over all appearance that striked me as resembling that of Shabnam's a bit. (and I didn't mean any offence by it I think).
> 
> *edit to add*
> 
> Nice photos, Witch. I have liked your hair-style too.


dear,me! Shabnam is an ex-Pakistani actress and thus she's not unfamiliar to me. The point here is that the two girls are not only different in appearance (as seen with my eyes) but also intellecutally so. I agree appearances could be misleading but not in the case of Symph as her poetic excellence proves it all. If you have read Kama Sutra you will note that the sages women are classified into three categories according to their physique, charm and appearance or "otherwise' as follows:
1, deer
2 mares
3. elephants

According to my judgment Shabnam always fell in the second category whereas Symph ,,,,,,,,,well, she's clearly a dearly deer !
Anyhow , you have your own opinion but I said what actually I seem to understand,,,, :Wink:  

As for Symph's hair, they look great after primping as evident from one of her cute picture I have seen !! :Biggrin: 




> Sleepy, I love your first picture too!! You look great. You look like a woman who knows what she wants and who would hit anyone who would dare standing on her way.



Wow! what a lovely metaphor you seem to use ,,,,,,,,,! :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Dori, those are great! My favorite pic is the second one, gotta love them action shots!  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Sleepy, I love your first picture too!! You look great. You look like a woman who knows what she wants and who would hit anyone who would dare standing on her way.


hahahahha, thanks  :Smile:  most of the time I don't know what I want but I hit people anyway  :Smile:  if I know what I want for a change, I hit them even harder  :Biggrin:

----------


## stephofthenight

ahhhh! Dori, i love your hair!!!!!!!!!!!! like amazing!!!! 
you seem to like socceer, but whats with the 3 diffrent uniforms? are they from diffrent seasons are am i missing the big circle?

----------


## kiz_paws

This is me in my itchy wool coat, but it is really warm  :Wink:

----------


## BulletproofDork

You look very pretty kiz!

----------


## mazHur

> This is me in my itchy wool coat, but it is really warm






Hey kiz-
Is that you? Unbelievable! 

you look so pretty in that itchy witchie wool coat ! :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

wow, kiz, you look like a film diva! 
I didn't expect you'd look so classy (? er, that's supposed to be a compliment, hope the word doesn't have any negative connotations). 
in your other pic you look more like an outdoors type or am I mixing you up with someone else?

*edit:* forget what' I've just said  :Smile:  in your other pic, you are indeed scrambling around outdoors, but you're still better dressed than I'd be for a royal wedding




>

----------


## Niamh

Kiz you are so pretty in that picture!!

----------


## downing

Wonderful kiz! you're just wonderful *hugs*

----------


## symphony

Wow cool photos Sleepy, Dori, Kiz.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I love this picture!  I'm to the left in this one. The other person in white is my twin brother.


hahahahha, what's the guy in green doing? hiding from the ball? Can I join the green team? I can play like him, too  :Tongue:

----------


## Sweets America

Wow, Kiz Paws, you look quite wonderful!!  :Eek2:   :Nod:  
You have such a cute and sweet face!  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Thanks, everyone.  :Blush:  
Sometimes by our posts, the world grasps an image of what they _think_ we look like, and this thread enables us to provide reality checks (I won't go on, ya know what I mean). P.S. I am not that charming when armed with pots and pans.....I hate my kitchen.... oh well, carry on...  :FRlol:

----------


## Dori

> ahhhh! Dori, i love your hair!!!!!!!!!!!! like amazing!!!!


Umm...thanks? That's a first.  :Biggrin:  I never get complimented on my hair. It used to be substantially longer, but because it's naturally curly, I felt obliged to chop it off. If you look closely, you can see my hair when it was long in this rather comical picture of me playing hockey:



 :FRlol:  




> you seem to like socceer, but whats with the 3 diffrent uniforms? are they from diffrent seasons are am i missing the big circle?


My team, like everything other team, has two uniforms: a home uniform and an away uniform (for home and away games, respectively). The white uniform is for home games while the maroon (purple/red, whatever you prefer) is for away games. If you see any other color, they're on the other team.  :Wink:  




> hahahahha, what's the guy in green doing? hiding from the ball? Can I join the green team? I can play like him, too


I'm not sure.  :Tongue:  A lot of people turn their backs (and jump a little) when you kick the ball at them as a reflex. I'm not sure why, though. One could easily fake a kick and dribble right around the other person.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> This is me in my itchy wool coat, but it is really warm



You are pretty aren't you Kiz  :Biggrin: 

How did I miss your pic!

----------


## symphony

Oh i just noticed these...



> Shabnam is no match for Symph.......the former was a dumb actress whereas the latter is an intellectual. Symph is also superior to her Beauty-wise and the spec on her nose (or ears?) add an extra grace to her personality !
> 
> All great women, great intellectuals, poetesses and writers are inherently careless about primping and that's their specialty! Only when they feel like themselves would they go primping ,,,,





> Just wondering (that word 'dumb' got my temper flowing), how can you be so sure that any actress (or Shabnam) can't be an intellectual? And what has a person being an intellectual got to do with her looks? I have seen the most annoying people having angelic faces (at least on the first looks it seems so). 
> 
> People are never carbon copies of each other. That was the over all appearance that striked me as resembling that of Shabnam's a bit. (and I didn't mean any offence by it I think).
> 
> *edit to add*
> 
> Nice photos, Witch. I have liked your hair-style too.


 :Brow:  Looking like an actress rocks, in my wise old opinion!  :Angel: 
So... shut up u two.  :FRlol:

----------


## mazHur

Symph.
Too much sugar makes the taste bitter. Well, i happened to plead your case in absentia !

Don't you think beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder? If we shut our mouths how will we catch the fly??

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik...6f7e24deb4e317

----------


## mmanuelap

I'm new here, but I'm going to post a photo of me anyway. what better way for you guys to get to know me?  :Smile:  


that's me somewhere in Paris. I think I was on a boat, but I'm not quite sure. This picture is a year and a half old  :Tongue:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Don't you think beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder?


No. We have evolved to find Symmetrical form as Beautiful  :Biggrin: 




> I'm new here, but I'm going to post a photo of me anyway. what better way for you guys to get to know me?  
> 
> 
> that's me somewhere in Paris. I think I was on a boat, but I'm not quite sure. This picture is a year and a half old


We can't have all these beautiful people here posting pics! How do we supposed keep our minds on Literature!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

Thanks, *Lote*.  :Blush:  
Now please return the favor and POST YOURS!  :Wink:  

Welcome to LitNet, *mmanuelap*! Your picture is very lovely, pleased to meet you!  :Smile:

----------


## B-Mental

Hubba Hubba mmanuelap...nuff said.  :Smile:

----------


## mmanuelap

haha, thanks kiz, lote and b-mental  :Biggrin:

----------


## symphony

u look cool mmanuelap  :Biggrin:  welcome to LitNet!  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

Pretty pic Manuela! Welcome to the forum!  :Wave: 

Yes Lote! SHOW US A PIC!

----------


## kratsayra

I'm finally posting a picture of myself. I don't think I have yet. 

It's weird cause it's with my webcam. I hate asking other people to take pictures of me.

----------


## Virgil

> I'm finally posting a picture of myself. I don't think I have yet. 
> 
> It's weird cause it's with my webcam. I hate asking other people to take pictures of me.


Well, hi Kratsy. Nice to see you pretty face.  :Smile:

----------


## Nocturna

I shall post a temporary picture of myself. Temporary because I don't like it... I look mad or something... ah well, it's my most recent one... I took it the other day at like 3 in the morning just to have some "normal" picture to put on profiles (without "myspace angles" and the rest.... :P).





Finally resized! I don't know what's wrong with my computer now... it keeps on getting stuck ¬¬

----------


## B-Mental

I know how you feel Kratsayra...I take pictures all the time, but rarely are there any of me. You are very cute. I like the hair, and am a sucker for women in glasses.

Nocturna, you look like you are looking through the camera. I'm still trying to figure out what your shirt says. Again, antother cutie on the thread...I need to stop commenting on the ladies photos, or the mods are gonna send me hate mail, j/k :P

----------


## kratsayra

> I know how you feel Kratsayra...I take pictures all the time, but rarely are there any of me. You ar very cute. I like the hair, and am a sucker for women in glasses.


Aww, thanks.  :Blush:  I've been trying to grow my hair longer and wear it down more so I truly appreciate the comment.

----------


## Nocturna

> Nocturna, you look like you are looking through the camera. I'm still trying to figure out what your shirt says. Again, antother cutie on the thread...I need to stop commenting on the ladies photos, or the mods are gonna send me hate mail, j/k :P



Awww... thanks ^^ 

My shirt says "Moonsorrow" (it's a band... :P)

----------


## Niamh

really nice to see you Kratsa! Yeay another brunette with glasses!
Nocturna, you have really nice hair. I bet the irish humidity is making it really frizy though...



> Again, antother cutie on the thread...I need to stop commenting on the ladies photos, or the mods are gonna send me hate mail, j/k :P


You've got mail. :Wink:  j/k

----------


## mazHur

> I shall post a temporary picture of myself. Temporary because I don't like it... I look mad or something... ah well, it's my most recent one... I took it the other day at like 3 in the morning just to have some "normal" picture to put on profiles (without "myspace angles" and the rest.... :P).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally resized! I don't know what's wrong with my computer now... it keeps on getting stuck ¬¬


hey, you look so great as if you were meditating or in a trance.Not a bad pic at all ! :Smile: 




> I'm new here, but I'm going to post a photo of me anyway. what better way for you guys to get to know me?  
> 
> 
> that's me somewhere in Paris. I think I was on a boat, but I'm not quite sure. This picture is a year and a half old


A lovely pose!  :Smile:  when are you getting on the boat next? :Smile:

----------


## mmanuelap

> A lovely pose!  when are you getting on the boat next?


no idea!!  :Tongue:  Going to Paris was my mother's present to my fifteenth birthday last year..

----------


## thelastmelon

This photo is taken today. It's a picture of me and my kitten Tara,
and shows pretty much what our day has been like so far.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> This photo is taken today. It's a picture of me and my kitten Tara,
> and shows pretty much what our day has been like so far.


awww, your kitten is so cute, melon. how old is she?





I smeared *mother-of-pearl eye shadow* all over my face and tried to take some scary pics. but the only thing that's scary about them is how frizzy my hair is and how grumpy I look after clenching my jaws all day about some research stuff for my thesis.
what's also scary is that I actually seem to have cheekbones when the pic is taken from above my head, but when it's taken from the same height, my face is one big dumpling. let's hope only tall people ever look at me closely  :Biggrin:

----------


## thelastmelon

> awww, your kitten is so cute, melon. how old is she?


She'll be 4 months on January 8. So she's not old.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Sleepy you so crazy! You are off your rocker hun! Although the third one is a bit creepy! Should amke it your avy!
Stop procrastinating and get back to your thesis!! :Tongue:   :Brow: 

Melon your kitten is so cute!!!

----------


## huihuffaker

Yes I'm young.... and I absolutly enjoy every bit of it.

----------


## Virgil

Not only young, but quite attractive.  :Wink:  Nice to know what you look like, huff.

----------


## huihuffaker

> Not only young, but quite attractive.  Nice to know what you look like, huff.




Haha. Thanks very much!

----------


## huihuffaker

Me and my best friend. The best moments are with smiles.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Ehhh, *Sleepy*, COOOOOOL pix! My favorite would have to be Number Three -- wow!  :Thumbs Up:  

Nice to meet you, *Huff*, beautiful pic!  :Smile:

----------


## B-Mental

I like the close up of the eye sleepy. Nice to meet you Huff....too cute.

----------


## Dori

> Not only young, but quite attractive.  Nice to know what you look like, huff.





> Nice to meet you Huff....too cute.


I third B-M and Virg here.  :Wink:  

And Sleepy, I love the third pic.  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

:FRlol:  Love it Sleepy!

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Me and my best friend. The best moments are with smiles.


oops, huff, I thought you were a guy  :Blush: 
nice pics

----------


## LadyW

Is it just me, or does it seem to be the female members posting their photos as opposed to the males? 
Hmm.

----------


## B-Mental

I think there is a thread somewhere that shows the breakdown of male to female on the forums. I'm pretty sure that the women are something like 3 to 1 to the men. That may explain it LadyW

----------


## LadyW

> I think there is a thread somewhere that shows the breakdown of male to female on the forums. I'm pretty sure that the women are something like 3 to 1 to the men. That may explain it LadyW


Hmm fair enough...
But I have only seen a couple of male photographs so far (forgive me I have not looked at each page).
Do you think men are more photo shy than women?

----------


## B-Mental

no, I don't think so, but who knows.

----------


## Virgil

> I think there is a thread somewhere that shows the breakdown of male to female on the forums. I'm pretty sure that the women are something like 3 to 1 to the men. That may explain it LadyW


Actually it's been consistently 2-1 women over men.

----------


## Dori

> Is it just me, or does it seem to be the female members posting their photos as opposed to the males? 
> Hmm.


I posted mine several pages back, if you're interested.

EDIT: I think they're on pgs. 182-183.

----------


## LadyW

> I posted mine several pages back, if you're interested.
> 
> EDIT: I think they're on pgs. 182-183.


Yes those are the ones I spotted.
You have nice hair  :Smile:

----------


## Dori

> Yes those are the ones I spotted.
> You have nice hair


Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## kilted exile

Me doing my bouncer look




What do you think - You getting in? :Wink:

----------


## LadyW

I want his hat...  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Me doing my bouncer look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think - You getting in?


Still prefare your shrek look... :Tongue:

----------


## andave_ya

most impressive...

----------


## B-Mental

Doh, that looks like a Terminator look Kilt. I'm behaving already.

----------


## Virgil

Kilt, actually you look really cool.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## SleepyWitch

you look intimidating, kilt!

----------


## eyemaker

oh i was facsinated by the unprecedental numbers of our friends posting their images here...well i guess it's time for me to show you my skinnny look! (like a malnourished destitute...LOL) :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

kilt, you look like you mean business. I will behave!  :Wink:

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

> I am going to bite the proverbial bullet and post what I look like (when my hair is not straightened):


Your face is almost as lovely as your personality!!!

----------


## Sweets America

> Your face is almost as lovely as your personality!!!


You should see that other pic she posted on which she looks even greater! :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

:Blush:  Thanks you two  :Blush:

----------


## SleepyWitch

kiz, your hair is awesome!

----------


## manolia

Nice photo kiz! You look like those movie stars (in the old vintage films  :Wink:  ).

----------


## Nightshade

> Still prefare your shrek look...


shrek? what did I miss...

----------


## Niamh

http://www.online-literature.com/for...2292&entry=935

----------


## Lily Adams

Kiz your hair is loverly!

And Sleepy, your eyes are so cool. Very piercing.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Kiz your hair is loverly!
> 
> And Sleepy, your eyes are so cool. Very piercing.


thanks Lily. I didn't know they were piercinng  :Blush:  i should make use of that and strive to dominate the world  :FRlol:   :Alien:

----------


## mazHur

kiz, you are as beautiful as your beautiful poetry !

----------


## muhsin

Kiz, your pic really looks great.

----------


## mmanuelap

another great pic, kiz!  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Thanks again, my hubby took that photo, and he liked it... so anyhow...  :Blush:  

(I don't streak my hair anymore with that paler blonde -- that ruins hair, trust me!)  :Eek:

----------


## Dori

This is me in my natural habitat  :Wink: :

----------


## mmanuelap

dori, loved your slippers. haha!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dori

> dori, loved your slippers. haha!


Oh, thanks.  :Biggrin:  They're quite comfy. In fact, I'm wearing them as I type.

----------


## grace86

Dori you look like this guy I knew, only he never read  :Frown:  . Envious of your library by the way!

----------


## pussnboots

hey Dori, your room looks like my husbands study. Bookcases full of books and books and stuff piled on the floor.
Although I must say yours looks neater.

----------


## Niamh

reminds me of my space at home! full of books. :Tongue:  unfortunately my main bookcase got relocated to the landing at the top of teh staircase.

----------


## pussnboots

If I had room at the top of my staircase, I'd put a bookcase there as well

----------


## NikolaiI

okay.. here's one we took tonight. sorry it took so long to get it!

----------


## kiz_paws

> okay.. here's one we took tonight. sorry it took so long to get it!


ermmm, where, Nik?

That is a nice picture, Dori -- so many books, awesome! (and yeah, the slippers are very sweet!)  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

yeah nik! you forgot to post!

----------


## 1n50mn14

I miss my pink hair. =[

----------


## Niamh

yep the pink hair is cool.

----------


## Anza

Do NOT say I look good. If you do I will assume that you're lying. I AM INCAPABLE OF LOOKING GOOD!

----------


## LadyW

> Do NOT say I look good. If you do I will assume that you're lying. I AM INCAPABLE OF LOOKING GOOD!


That dress looks stunning and you have such nice hair  :Smile: 
However, your eyes do look a little demonic - in a good way mind.

----------


## Anza

I get really bad red eye...

otherwise, you're LYING

----------


## LadyW

> I get really bad red eye...
> otherwise, you're LYING


Pray tell, why ever would I lie to someone I don't even know?
What purpose would that hold?
You have lovely thick blonde hair and the dress is gorgeous, it's merely an observation. You should not be so hard on yourself.

----------


## Anza

It's my mommy's dress. I have since adopted it as my child, and it's hiding from her in my closet. ^^
And the hair is after I straightened it. *gasp* its even curly when I straighten it!

Post Your Pics, People!!

----------


## Bakiryu

> Post Your Pics, People!!


oooooh, did'cha see mine?

----------


## kiz_paws

Anza, lovely picture. The dress is gorgeous. Now accept the compliment graciously (as my mum would say...)  :Wink:

----------


## Anza

yes, kiz...

yeah... it used to be your profile pic, too

----------


## kiz_paws

> yeah... it used to be your profile pic, too


Ummmm, what's that? Your photo was my profile pic? I dooooona think so, friend!  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

Becca and Anza you are both pretty girls. But Becca, please excuse my age, but I think you would look so much better without the nose ring.  :Sick:

----------


## Anza

> Ummmm, what's that? Your photo was my profile pic? I dooooona think so, friend!


No! I was responding to Baki :FRlol: 

thank you, Virgil. You are very kind.

----------


## kiz_paws

> No! I was responding to Baki


Oh Ho!  :FRlol:  All righty then. Still like that red dress  :Wink:

----------


## Anza

thanks

----------


## Bakiryu

> Becca and Anza you are both pretty girls. But Becca, please excuse my age, but I think you would look so much better without the nose ring.


lies! Leave the ring Becca, you're beautiful! ♥

----------


## browneyedbailey

Leave the ring! LEAVE THE RING!!!!!!

----------


## Bakiryu

> Leave the ring! LEAVE THE RING!!!!!!


Listen to her Frodo!

Oh wait, this wasn't about LOTR?

 :Tongue:

----------


## browneyedbailey

no. But funny.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Anza, so pretty! Accept compliments graciously, lol.

The nose ring is... my preciouuuussssssss.
Umm haha... I just like my piercings.

----------


## dramasnot6

This post is on behalf of both Lily Adams and myself  :Biggrin:

----------


## Anza

OMG! y'all are so funny!!! The last shot is the best picture i've ever seen!




> Anza, so pretty! Accept compliments graciously, lol.
> 
> The nose ring is... my preciouuuussssssss.
> Umm haha... I just like my piercings.


Thank you.
And I love your nose ring!

----------


## Shalot

Dramasnot and Lily!! Great photos!

----------


## dramasnot6

Thanks guys!  :Biggrin: 
We had so much fun  :FRlol:

----------


## Lily Adams

We did have fun.

We're junior members of the Smart Patrol, what do you expect?

----------


## aeroport

:FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol: 
(At snot and Lily)

----------


## NikolaiI

i know i can't link it from my computer

does this show it?

no that didn't work.  :Frown: 

i can't figure out how to load it from my computer, only images that are on the web somewhere-- and then, only if i can link it to where there is no script but the image only. can anyone help me learn why it is so easy for everyone else?  :Smile:  thank you!

okay I don't know why it never worked before! nevermind on the help request, thank you!

----------


## kiz_paws

*Drama* and *Lily*, love those pix!  :Tongue:  

You two are very fortunate to have gotten together like that and really met. Looks like you both had a very good time! Cheers  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> 


oh my god. you two are such super-geeks  :Eek:  (that's supposed to be a complement  :Thumbs Up:  )
Lily, you look like Mr Data in the first pic! your lips look exactly like his. if you were not only pale but had yellow skin......

----------


## Niamh

> This post is on behalf of both Lily Adams and myself


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  You guys look like you are having so much fun!!!! Good to see you guys met each other! You back in the states now Drama?



> i know i can't link it from my computer
> 
> does this show it?
> 
> no that didn't work. 
> 
> i can't figure out how to load it from my computer, only images that are on the web somewhere-- and then, only if i can link it to where there is no script but the image only. can anyone help me learn why it is so easy for everyone else?  thank you!
> 
> okay I don't know why it never worked before! nevermind on the help request, thank you!


Most of us have accounts with Photobucket.com. You up load you pics to teh site and then copy the IMG code and paste it into you post and the pics show up...

----------


## Anza

Hey, Nik! Nice sideburns! (I actually mean it... so stop getting defensive)

----------


## NikolaiI

> Most of us have accounts with Photobucket.com. You up load you pics to teh site and then copy the IMG code and paste it into you post and the pics show up...


that was my first thought, but you have to have a cell phone which it will text the pin to!!!!!! and i got it to work anyway, so it's okay.




> Hey, Nik! Nice sideburns! (I actually mean it... so stop getting defensive)


Eh? Didn't know I was being defensive! I'm not at all, thank you!!

I didn't explain about the photo, though...the reason I'm not smiling...it's not that I don't smile it's just that it's very hard to take a good picture of me-- trust me it is. I'm like the opposite of photogenic. It took about 50 shutter shots and several different lightings to get this one!

----------


## Virgil

> i know i can't link it from my computer
> 
> does this show it?
> 
> no that didn't work. 
> 
> i can't figure out how to load it from my computer, only images that are on the web somewhere-- and then, only if i can link it to where there is no script but the image only. can anyone help me learn why it is so easy for everyone else?  thank you!
> 
> okay I don't know why it never worked before! nevermind on the help request, thank you!


Nice to know you Nik. You look pretty cool to me.  :Smile:

----------


## Anza

Nik! _I found out who you remind me of!! There wa this really awesome guy who was on our drumline at school... and you look like him!_

----------


## kiz_paws

I am glad that you figured out how to load that picture, Nik -- very nice, and thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Nice pic,Nik!

Aww thanks again everyone- and yes Sleepy, we are proud geeks!  :FRlol:  
Visiting California and Lily was great- It's wonderful to be back in the states again. Home Sweet Home.




> (At snot and Lily)


You could be nice enough to say "with", not at!  :FRlol:

----------


## NikolaiI

Thank you guys!! I appreciate it.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Oh I missed it before. Hey Drama and Lily you look like really really cool, super cool, sisters.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Thanks Virgil!  :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## Lily Adams

> *Drama* and *Lily*, love those pix!  
> 
> You two are very fortunate to have gotten together like that and really met. Looks like you both had a very good time! Cheers


Yeah, I know! It was great seeing a very close friend of mine.




> oh my god. you two are such super-geeks  (that's supposed to be a complement  )
> Lily, you look like Mr Data in the first pic! your lips look exactly like his. if you were not only pale but had yellow skin......


That is one of the best things you can call me.

Who...? Oh. Oh, I see! Ha ha. He's an android. Cool. Yes...I have his chin...I don't much care for my chin, though...I have a pseudo Adam's apple and very pale skin and sensitive eyes. (looks like his are, too) Hence the sunglasses. Typical hermit traits.  :Tongue: 




> You guys look like you are having so much fun!!!! Good to see you guys met each other! You back in the states now Drama?


We did have fun!!!




> Oh I missed it before. Hey Drama and Lily you look like really really cool, super cool, sisters.


Thanks.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> that was my first thought, but you have to have a cell phone which it will text the pin to!!!!!! and i got it to work anyway, so it's okay.


Okay Nik You Lost Me at the Cellphone and pin bit....

----------


## muhsin

> Do NOT say I look good. If you do I will assume that you're lying. I AM INCAPABLE OF LOOKING GOOD!


One of the best pic ever posted! What a stunning!

----------


## NikolaiI

> Okay Nik You Lost Me at the Cellphone and pin bit....


Apparently it doesn't matter 'cause they sent me an email. But in the process of signing up it said they had sent a confirmation number in text-message to my darn cell-phone!!!, which doesn't work anymore. Who the heck asks for cell-number and uses it to confirm the account???

Anyway I guess it doesn't matter, as I said.

Okay, here goes again  :Smile:

----------


## 1n50mn14

^^Hurrah for sideburns!

----------


## andave_ya

Nik! You're young! I mean, I expected you to at least be in your 30s!

Lily and Drama, those are some of the most *fantastic* pictures I've ever seen!!

----------


## NikolaiI

Ha, I take that as a compliment...??

I'm so embarassed about my picture...

I'm opposite of photogenic it took 50 photos to get a couple decent ones.

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww thanks Andave!  :Blush:

----------


## andave_ya

*Nik*, yes it is a compliment. And don't be embarrassed, I know exactly how you feel!!

Drama  :Biggrin:  Cheers.

----------


## NikolaiI

Thanks Andya!!

----------


## Laindessiel

Drame and Lily!!!! 

Oh my gosh, you two actually met!  :Biggrin:  Nice! What did you do the whole day? You two look like (as everyone says) sisters! It's just a dream for me to actually meet LitNet members, you guys being so far away from us.  :Frown:  But anyways, I hope you had the grandest time! Drame, where in America do you live? 

Shucks, I should contact Rockitza now.

----------


## dramasnot6

I'm living in D.C. again, but Lily and I thought "Why Not?" when I went over to Southern California to look at universities. We had a _fabulous_ time, we visited an art museum and found one of Lily's favourite pieces(and some funky-looking bathing suits!),ate at an Ethiopian vegan restaurant, and visited the place where Mark Mothersbaugh records his music. 
We were only a few hours apart by plane where I used to live Lain!  :Frown:  It's so much further away here...

----------


## Annamariah

This is one I took last night. Since I moved to Kouvola my only camera has been my webcam, so my pictures always looks pretty much the same  :Biggrin: 



(It seems it's just impossible for me not to touch my hair all the time... Well, maybe that's the reason why my hair seems to be straight at the roots yet still has some corkscrew curls  :FRlol: )

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hey Annamariah - you're really pretty!

----------


## Niamh

Thats a lovely picture of you Annamariah.

----------


## Virgil

Yes, lovely picture annamariah. I like the one in our profile even better. You look a few years older than 19. Just a few.  :Wink:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Ahhh I made new dreads, lol, not that anybody cares.





Annemariah, sooo pretty! I can't stand webcams. And I almost always have my hand over my mouth while making a shocked face in photos.  :Tongue:

----------


## Annamariah

Thank you all  :Smile: 




> Yes, lovely picture annamariah. I like the one in our profile even better. You look a few years older than 19. Just a few.


Well, that's great, since usually people think I'm younger than my age  :Biggrin:  The worst one was last autumn when one old woman thought I was 12 years old! :Eek:

----------


## Bakiryu

:FRlol:  Drama and Lily I love those thick-edged glasses. You're great!

And here's the part where I try not to laugh at Nik's sideburns (yes, I'm a mean, mean person.  :FRlol: ) 

Anna looks awesome and I want Becca's dreads! They're so colorful ♥!

----------


## kiz_paws

Anna and Becca, those photos are really lovely.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## dramasnot6

Anna,you're so pretty! I love your hair!

You have the coolest glasses/outfit Becca!

----------


## TEND

Very pretty Annah.

----------


## Lily Adams

> Lily and Drama, those are some of the most *fantastic* pictures I've ever seen!!


Ha ha, thanks!




> Drame and Lily!!!! 
> 
> Oh my gosh, you two actually met!  Nice! What did you do the whole day? You two look like (as everyone says) sisters! It's just a dream for me to actually meet LitNet members, you guys being so far away from us.  But anyways, I hope you had the grandest time!





> I'm living in D.C. again, but Lily and I thought "Why Not?" when I went over to Southern California to look at universities. We had a _fabulous_ time, we visited an art museum and found one of Lily's favourite pieces(and some funky-looking bathing suits!),ate at an Ethiopian vegan restaurant, and visited the place where Mark Mothersbaugh records his music.


 :Nod:  We did.




> Ahhh I made new dreads, lol, not that anybody cares.


 :Eek:  YOU ARE SO WACKY! Awesome!




> Drama and Lily I love those thick-edged glasses. You're great!


 :FRlol:  Thanks. I like my glasses too.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## higley

Those dreads are rocking.  :Biggrin:

----------


## mmanuelap

loooved your dreads  :Biggrin:

----------


## BulletproofDork

Finally. My dad agreed to let me post a real picture of myself.  :Biggrin:  Apologies for the quality.  :Frown:  It's hard to get any good pictures of myself. *unphotogenic*  :Bawling:  



Anyway, to explain the streamers, this was taken on my last birthday. Cheers!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

Bulletproof, I can see why your dad wants to protect you, you are stunning! And dads are like that (just ask me!)  :Wink:  Anyhow, glad you posted your picture, hug that dad, eh?  :Smile:

----------


## barbara0207

Oh, all these beautiful young people on LitNet! Wonderful pictures. (Although I'd go with Virgil where nose rings are concerned.  :Tongue:  )

----------


## Niamh

I love your hair BPD!  :Eek:

----------


## Sweets America

Sorry not to be original in my comment, but Becca, I love your hair!! :Biggrin:  All those colors!

----------


## Virgil

Bullet I agree, your hair is beautiful! And the rest of ou isn't bad either.  :Wink:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Bullet, you are so cute! I love your hair. I'd kill for your eyebrows! Mine are so thin.  :Frown:  JEALOUS!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww you are lovely Bullet!

----------


## knightss

Awesome dreads =)

Very sweet photo bullet, I wish I could go back to my childhood birthday parties =)

----------


## mir

My Chem prof took me to Rome a while ago, and I got to take this picture of us with our hands in the Bocca Della Verita (Mouth of Truth) - the story is that if you put your hand inside the statue's mouth and tell a lie, it bites off your hand. The teacher told me that the Italians take their boyfriends there and ask them to say that they love them. Well, I guess that's one way to tell  :Tongue:  

Ack! Does anyone know how to resize photos? This is about 2 MB and LitNet doesn't upload over 100 KB!!

Oh, and: Bulletproof, mind if I exchange hair with you? Yours is so pretty!! Maybe to go with Becca's dreads  :Tongue:

----------


## kiz_paws

> Ack! Does anyone know how to resize photos? This is about 2 MB and LitNet doesn't upload over 100 KB!!


Mir, in Photobucket you will find that option. Is your picture loaded to Photobucket?

----------


## 1n50mn14

Thanks guys =] Bullet- agreed! AWESOME hair!!!

----------


## mir

. . . ummm . . . where is Photobucket?

Actually, I would be REALLY appreciative if anybody could let me know about any good free photo software on the internet. My pictures all open in Corel Snapfire, which I don't like for anything, and I don't know how to resize things there.

----------


## Annamariah

> . . . ummm . . . where is Photobucket?
> 
> Actually, I would be REALLY appreciative if anybody could let me know about any good free photo software on the internet. My pictures all open in Corel Snapfire, which I don't like for anything, and I don't know how to resize things there.


www.photobucket.com

It's free and easy to use  :Smile:

----------


## mir

Thanks for the help, Kiz and Annamariah!

If this works - me + teacher in Rome, at the Mouth of Truth.

----------


## Virgil

> . . . ummm . . . where is Photobucket?
> 
> Actually, I would be REALLY appreciative if anybody could let me know about any good free photo software on the internet. My pictures all open in Corel Snapfire, which I don't like for anything, and I don't know how to resize things there.





> www.photobucket.com
> 
> It's free and easy to use


mir - Photobucket is the way to go. It's great.

----------


## kiz_paws

> Thanks for the help, Kiz and Annamariah!
> 
> If this works - me + teacher in Rome, at the Mouth of Truth.


It worked! I love that picture, *mir*!  :Smile:

----------


## downing

Marvellous Mir! I remember seeing the Mouth of Truth in A trip to Rome with Audrey Hepburn  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Ha i remember sticking my hand in that as well! Even thought i knew it was a myth still was a bit cautious! :FRlol:  I like my hands where they are! :Tongue:  
Mir if you click on the photo while on photobucket and scroll down you'll see an *img code* for forums and bulletin boards. If you click that it is automaticly copied and just paste it straight into you post and the actual image will show on the page. :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

That's a cool pic, Mir.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Dori

I have some pictures of me playing hockey: 



2 minutes for "tripping."  :Rolleyes: 



Just standing there... :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Those pictures are very nice, Dori!  :Smile:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Hockey, my national sport. <3<3

Dori, your sports photos made me think about my (one and only) sport- horseback riding! So I thought I'd post photos.

----------


## kiz_paws

Becca, those are awesome photos! Love those haybales (shades of my Prairie home), and the second pic was my favorite of the three. Your horse is a sweetie!  :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

Since everyone else is at it...



In all honesty? I think I look a little... distant here  :FRlol:

----------


## Sweets America

Wow LadyW, you look great! You're beautiful! I love your hair. :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

> Wow LadyW, you look great! You're beautiful! I love your hair.


 :Blush:  Thank you very much Sweets!

----------


## Dori

You wanna see crazy hair? Check out this picture of me from a few years ago.  :Tongue: 



 :Blush:

----------


## Weisinheimer

You're so pretty LadyW. 

Wow dori, that's some hair :Eek2:

----------


## Dori

> Wow LadyW, you look great! You're beautiful! I love your hair.





> You're so pretty LadyW.


Ditto.  :Wink: 




> Wow dori, that's some hair


Yes, fortunately it's all chopped off now. My days seem longer now that I don't have to take care of it.  :Biggrin:  

I just uploaded a few more photos to photobucket, so I'll post 'em here. 

This is me atually doing something on the ice:


And this is me not do anything on the ice:  :FRlol:

----------


## Weisinheimer

:FRlol:  I like the second pic, dori. Just hanging out on the ice, huh?




> Yes, fortunately it's all chopped off now. My days seem longer now that I don't have to take care of it.


Yeah, it looks like it'd be a pain to deal with.

----------


## Dori

> I like the second pic, dori. Just hanging out on the ice, huh?


What can I say? It's what I do best!  :FRlol:

----------


## LadyW

> You're so pretty LadyW.


Thank you Weisinheimer  :Blush: 




> 


 [/QUOTE]

I think this picture is one of my favourites  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Since everyone else is at it...
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty? I think I look a little... distant here


My my LadyW...you are pretty arn't you!? Love the curls  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> My my LadyW...you are pretty arn't you!? Love the curls


Don't let those "curls" fool you... they're really posionous snakes...
Just kiddin'  :Tongue:  
Thank you Lote  :Blush:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Don't let those "curls" fool you... they're really posionous snakes...


It seems girls with Spiral Curls tend to be like that ;-)

Just kiddin  :Biggrin: 

I have a soft spot for Spiral Curls  :Blush:  they remind me of the Greek Goddesses of ancient lore...

Edit: Are those green eyes I see?  :Biggrin:

----------


## symphony

> 


Man u love the ice so darned much that u had to hug it eh?  :FRlol: 





> 


We have a princess here in LitNet!! Way to go!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dori

> Man u love the ice so darned much that u had to hug it eh?


That's exactly what I was doing.  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:

----------


## LadyW

> It seems girls with Spiral Curls tend to be like that ;-)


Only on special occasions  :Biggrin:  




> I have a soft for Spiral Curls  they remind me of the Greek Goddesses of ancient lore...


 :Tongue:  He he
Unfortunately... I am a mere mortal from Manchester  :FRlol:  




> Edit: Are those green eyes I see?


Indeed they are  :Smile:  
Very strange actually, they change back and forth from a hazel colour, to green.




> We have a princess here in LitNet!! Way to go!


Oh my, thank you ever so much  :Blush:   :Smile:  
Although I'm fairly sure I am considerabley less graceful than a princess  :FRlol:

----------


## Dori

> Oh my, thank you ever so much   
> Although I'm fairly sure I am considerabley less graceful than a princess


Oh yes, the bin incident comes to mind.  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## LadyW

> Oh yes, the bin incident comes to mind.


 :Blush:  *grr*
I have to admit, it was absolutely hilarious  :FRlol:

----------


## aeroport

> Since everyone else is at it...


Oooh, preeeetttyy...  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Indeed they are  
> Very strange actually, they change back and forth from a hazel colour, to green.


Green-eyed monster like Felina in my story?  :Blush:   :Biggrin:

----------


## mercy_mankind

> LadyW


honestly ,I've drawn a picture of you in my imagination through your posts that you are so romantic girl but you are more beautiful than the picture ( sure of my imagination) LadyW.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

> Oooh, preeeetttyy...


Thank you Jamesian  :Blush:   :Smile:  




> Green-eyed monster like Felina in my story?


Haha, maybe... :Biggrin:  
But I believe I am too crazy to be unnoticeable  :Thumbs Up:  




> honestly ,I've drawn a picture of you in my imagination through your posts that you are so romantic girl but you are more beautiful than the picture ( sure of my imagination) LadyW.


Goodness  :Blush:  ...
Thank you ever so much; surely you exadurate but the compliment is greatly appreciated.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Haha, maybe... 
> But I believe I am too crazy to be unnoticeable


And definately not Plain  :Biggrin:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## LadyW

> And definately not Plain


I shall take that as a compliment Lote  :Biggrin: 
I don't think my father would beat me either; if anything, I'd be beating _him_ with my book-whacking-ways!
Just kiddin'  :FRlol:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I shall take that as a compliment Lote


OK but don't let that go over your head! I don't hear reports of you dancing in the rain - stark naked! ;-)  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> OK but don't let that go over your head! I don't hear reports of you dancing in the rain - stark naked! ;-)


Only on a full moon... :Biggrin:  
Haha, I kid I kid...

----------


## knightss

Well everyone's showing their sports and favorite activities. Here are some of mine =)

Bowling  :Wink: 


Music  :Wink:  (i'm on the left)

----------


## LadyW

> Bowling


I'm terrible at bowling  :Blush:  
Although I must admit, watching me play is extremely amusing - or so I've heard.

----------


## Dori

> I'm terrible at bowling  
> Although I must admit, watching me play is extremely amusing - or so I've heard.


Join the club.  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyW

> Join the club.


Haha, lets build an international bowling team of dorks  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> Since everyone else is at it...
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty? I think I look a little... distant here


You may look distant LadyW, but you are beautiful. A very nice picture.

----------


## Dori

I like the main picture on your Bebo profile better, LadyW.  :Wink:

----------


## kiz_paws

*knightss*: I love bowling (but does it love me? Hmmmm.... lets not go there)  :FRlol:  Nice pictures, we can put a face to the name now!  :Smile: 

*LadyW*, you are gorgeous indeed!  :Smile: 

*Dori*, that last photo of your butt kissing the ice? Been there, done that ...  :Blush:  And I liked the long hair!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## knightss

i used to play ice hockey when i was younger, i wish i stuck with it. it's such a fun sport =)

----------


## grace86

I love the pictures you all have posted, such good looking people here on litnet!!!

----------


## knightss

Ah! i forgot my favorite hobby of all!



there we go =)

----------


## kiz_paws

> Ah! i forgot my favorite hobby of all!
> 
> 
> 
> there we go =)


I second that hobby!  :Thumbs Up:  And a very cute picture of ya!  :Smile:

----------


## aeroport

Here are a couple from Thanksgiving. In one of them I'm even smiling (I think someone might have been tickling me - they do that stuff). They're kinda narrow, though, because I had to cut out the other folks, who probably wouldn't want their faces circulating about**:
 

EDIT: I don't know what the deal is with my hair. How goofy... :Blush:

----------


## kiz_paws

Jamesian, your hair is NOT goofy! I liked those pictures, you have a wonderful smile.  :Smile:

----------


## aeroport

Well, thanks. It will always be goofy to me though. All of the pictures in the album appear to be like that too. Oh well...
And here's another one I found from pre-facial-hair days, about to play _my_ sport (that's my dad's piano behind me):

----------


## grace86

> Well, thanks. It will always be goofy to me though. All of the pictures in the album appear to be like that too. Oh well...
> And here's another one I found from pre-facial-hair days, about to play _my_ sport (that's my dad's piano behind me):


I like you a whole lot better smiling!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

Yes, the so-called 'goofy hair' pix are awesome. And did someone say _PIANO_??  :Wink:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## LadyW

> 


You look like the lead singer of "The Killers" here  :Smile: 




> You may look distant LadyW, but you are beautiful. A very nice picture.


Thank you Virgil  :Smile:  




> I like the main picture on your Bebo profile better, LadyW.


Really?  :Smile: 
Hmm... it's very rare that I take a decent photo, I don't particularly like the one on Bebo too much. But nevertheless, thank you Dori  :Wink:  




> *LadyW*, you are gorgeous indeed!


Wow, thank you  :Blush:

----------


## aeroport

> You look like the lead singer of "The Killers" here


Oh my...is this a good thing? I can't remember what the guy looks like.




> I like you a whole lot better smiling!


Well, I look genuinely annoyed in that one - I think it was when my dad was going on one of his awful picture-taking rampages. Usually I just kind of look the way I always look.

----------


## Dori

> i used to play ice hockey when i was younger, i wish i stuck with it. it's such a fun sport =)


I agree.  :Biggrin:  The only down side to it is that I have to pay ~$250 to play each year.  :Frown:  It's worth it though.

----------


## LadyW

> Oh my...is this a good thing? I can't remember what the guy looks like.


Yeah, its a good thing, don't worry  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## grace86

> Usually I just kind of look the way I always look.


And that would be??  :Wink:  

Don't worry, I hate those crazy candid photographers as well.

----------


## Annamariah

LadyW, you have such a lovely dreamy look on your picture!  :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

> LadyW, you have such a lovely dreamy look on your picture!


Thankyou  :Blush:  
I've been told that you should think of something that makes you happy when someone takes a picture of you. Apparently it helps you to look genuinely happy as opposed to "faking it" for the camera.

----------


## Annamariah

> I've been told that you should think of something that makes you happy when someone takes a picture of you. Apparently it helps you to look genuinely happy as opposed to "faking it" for the camera.


This is me "faking it" for the camera  :Biggrin:  Or maybe I was actually happy that day, it was weekend after all  :FRlol:

----------


## LadyW

> This is me "faking it" for the camera  Or maybe I was actually happy that day, it was weekend after all


Wow, you have lovely blue eyes  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Annamariah

> Wow, you have lovely blue eyes


Thanks  :Smile:  It's the daylight which makes them bright blue. In artificial light my eyes look mostly grayish blue or just grey.

----------


## aeroport

> And that would be??


The second Thanksgiving picture.

----------


## Virgil

> Here are a couple from Thanksgiving. In one of them I'm even smiling (I think someone might have been tickling me - they do that stuff). They're kinda narrow, though, because I had to cut out the other folks, who probably wouldn't want their faces circulating about**:
>  
> 
> EDIT: I don't know what the deal is with my hair. How goofy...


Actually your goatee makes you look like Errol Flynn.  :Wink:

----------


## Shalot

> Here are a couple from Thanksgiving. In one of them I'm even smiling (I think someone might have been tickling me - they do that stuff). They're kinda narrow, though, because I had to cut out the other folks, who probably wouldn't want their faces circulating about**:
>  
> 
> EDIT: I don't know what the deal is with my hair. How goofy...


No no, you look good. The whole thing about the hair - I think the camera makes things appear the way they aren't in some cases. For example, my photos are always a big surprise to me because when I look in the mirror, I don't see the person I see in pictures. Maybe it's the same thing with your hair. But to me, there isn't anything wrong with your hair. At least you have the courage to post your pic  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## aeroport

> Actually your goatee makes you look like Errol Flynn.


I can't find a pic of him with a goatee, but the 'stache in some of the pictures is comparable.  :Biggrin: 




> Thanks  It's the daylight which makes them bright blue. In artificial light my eyes look mostly grayish blue or just grey.


Mine behave similarly. Yours are also brought out by the sweater, though, I think.

----------


## kiz_paws

> This is me "faking it" for the camera  Or maybe I was actually happy that day, it was weekend after all


Anna, what a beautiful picture!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> This is me "faking it" for the camera  Or maybe I was actually happy that day, it was weekend after all


Another Beauty!  :Biggrin:  

I feel like a Troll in a den of Elves here ;-(

----------


## Annamariah

Thank you all  :Blush:  I put that picture on my CV, do you think that it will help me find a job?  :FRlol: 




> I think the camera makes things appear the way they aren't in some cases. For example, my photos are always a big surprise to me because when I look in the mirror, I don't see the person I see in pictures.


Me too! I can't understand why the camera never catches what I see when I look in the mirror. Even when I like my photos I just don't think the person in them looks like _me_.




> Mine behave similarly. Yours are also brought out by the sweater, though, I think.


Yes, I guess so. The colour of my eyes depends on the light, my clothes and my eye-shadow.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Here are a couple from Thanksgiving. In one of them I'm even smiling (I think someone might have been tickling me - they do that stuff). They're kinda narrow, though, because I had to cut out the other folks, who probably wouldn't want their faces circulating about**:
>  
> 
> EDIT: I don't know what the deal is with my hair. How goofy...


Aww you look cuter than ever Jamesian.

----------


## 1n50mn14

I <3 pictures!
From a week ago:

We're cute! Mine is the pink hair..



The three Beckys!

----------


## Janine

*LadyW* - you are very pretty in that photo. I love your hair, it is naturally curly.
*Jamesian,* I like your photos very much - such a handsome guy. I like the ones with some facial hair and I don't see a think wrong with your hair. You do look like a movie star, but I can't think of who off-hand. Maybe it was Erol Flinn, not sure.
*Annamariah* - that photo is stunning. Your eyes are so blue. You should wear blue all the time if it beings out such striking blue eyes.
Ah ha - there is *Becca*,too, with the crazy pink hair. I like pink. You and your friends look like you are having some fun! Nice to have such great and close friends.



Wow, all you guys look great. I feel like someone said - a troll next to all these handsome, beautiful people. Good work on photos! Now I know what you all look like.

----------


## Niamh

Thats so scary! the girl in the middle with the black T and glasses reminds me of my cousins daughter that i met like 13? years ago. And Shes canadian...cant remember her name though, but everyone said she looked a bit like me but i didnt think she did...
But any way your friend is probably much younger than these two sisters would be now....

----------


## grace86

> The second Thanksgiving picture.


I like both of them very much. The first one I like better because I love to see when people smile wholly.

Annamariah you are very pretty.

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww those are such cute shots Becca! Love your hair!

----------


## 1n50mn14

^^Thanks, guys

Jamesian- you look so... intellectual!

----------


## kiz_paws

Those are really nice pictures, Becca!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## LadyW

> *LadyW* - you are very pretty in that photo. I love your hair, it is naturally curly.


Thank you  :Blush:  
Yes it is naturally curly (and takes 2 and a half hours to straighten!)

----------


## Prole

Curly you say?

----------


## LadyW

> Curly you say?


 :Biggrin:  You win!

----------


## 1n50mn14

^AAAAAH!
That hair MADE my day!

----------


## dramasnot6

That is the most awesome hair ever.

----------


## kiz_paws

Hi, Prole!

I love your Hair! And great to make your acquaintance! **curtsies**

----------


## Virgil

Good God, Prole, are you sure you're not part werewolf?  :FRlol:  Only kidding. I love the hair too. When I was about your age (I'm guessing you're in your early twenties) I tried to get my hair like that. My hair is naturally wavy but I couldn't get it really curly. Thanks for the photo.  :Smile:

----------


## Prole

Thanks everyone for the comments!  :Smile:  
Nothing validates me more than the opinion of the denizens of the internet. :P




> Good God, Prole, are you sure you're not part werewolf?


I actually am considerably hairy! I'm aiming for a ZZtop style beard!

I used to be a skinhead but I decided to just grow everything instead of getting a style or whatever. People like it because its funny so its kind of notice me hair I guess, but the reaction is secondary to me just not giving a damn. I'm on a hairy protest if you will.  :Smile:

----------


## Dori

I can't see any pictures, babyface123.  :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Curly you say?


Whoa. sweet hair.  :Cool:

----------


## babyface123

If you wanna see my pic, then view my profile because I do not know why it will not post.

----------


## Scheherazade

Babyface> You can find information on how to post pictures here: http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=17798

----------


## Niamh

Prole! your hair is mad curly.

----------


## Bakiryu

WHOA DUDE! Prole I love your hair, is so great!

----------


## papayahed

Prole - What products do you use???

----------


## Niamh

You want shiny curls too Papaya? :Wink:

----------


## Prole

I normally have it in a big afro, thats just how it looks when I've just washed and dried it, its normally massive and almost straight.

@papayahed:Sunsilk, actually.

Lets stop talking about me now.

----------


## Themis

@Prole: Do we have to? I only just saw your curls!  :Wink:  And such curls!

----------


## Prole

> @Prole: Do we have to? I only just saw your curls!  And such curls!


Yes! There is only so long a man can talk about hair and hair products.

Who's up next?

----------


## papayahed

> Yes! There is only so long a man can talk about hair and hair products.
> 
> Who's up next?


Just one more question from the girl that is also subscribes to a forum for curly hair and is always on the search for new produicts....please....

Just sunsilk? sunsilk for curl definition or the gel for hold or the anti frizz???

----------


## Prole

Perfect curls shampoo and conditioner.

D'oh! I'm officially a big girl now. Errr...football, beer, killing!

----------


## dramasnot6

> Perfect curls shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> D'oh! I'm officially a big girl now. Errr...football, beer, killing!


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## LadyW

Myself with...yes thats right...straight hair!

----------


## papayahed

> Perfect curls shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> D'oh! I'm officially a big girl now. Errr...football, beer, killing!


No definer? No curl enhancer? no gel?

----------


## dramasnot6

You are SOOOO pretty LadyW!

----------


## LadyW

> You are SOOOO pretty LadyW!


*Cheeks exploding into redness*  :Blush:  Thank you ever so much.

----------


## Weisinheimer

> 


I really like your cute little smile in this pic. You're so adorable.

----------


## vheissu

> Perfect curls shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> D'oh! I'm officially a big girl now. Errr...football, beer, killing!



Lol! But wow, those are some curls! Almost like mine  :Tongue:  but I've got longer hair, so they tend to be looser....hmmm, maybe I should go to the hairdressers. I hate it though...




> No definer? No curl enhancer? no gel?


I went through a phase of trying different things and the only thing that actually does the job is hair wax (l'oreal's stuff). 

Oh, and I'm not posting a pic. Yet.

----------


## LadyW

> I really like your cute little smile in this pic. You're so adorable.


Awwh, thank you  :Blush:

----------


## aeroport

> You are SOOOO pretty LadyW!


 :Nod:

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Me, with my husband at the magic show in Las Vegas.
> 
> [IMG]http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c368/********/yelenaseby-magic-show-2005.jpg[/IMG]


That's a very cute picture, Anitquarian.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

*LadyW*, your photo is very lovely.  :Smile: 

*Antiquarian*, that is a very sweet photo, you guys make a cute couple.  :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

> *LadyW*, your photo is very lovely.


Why thank you very much Kiz  :Blush:   :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

I've taken a couple of new mug shots... well, the good ones were blurred beyond repair, in most others I looked like a mad cow  :Biggrin:  so here's the best of a bad batch

----------


## Virgil

Pictures capture you Sleepy. You're a sweet young lady.  :Smile:

----------


## Prole

@sleepywitch just out of curiousity, any photos of you with your natural hair colour?

Proof again that too much reading causes curly hair.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

Thanks, *Virge*  :Blush: 




> @sleepywitch just out of curiousity, any photos of you with your natural hair colour?
> 
> Proof again that too much reading causes curly hair.


hey, how did you know that's not my natural hair colour?  :Wink: 
here's the closest I've got to it (it's dyed reddish with Henna hear; I've dyed my hair with Henna since I was 13 and even when I don't do it for a year, 
it just won't rinse out. when I try to dye my hair black it's got a red shade even when it didn't look red without the black dye  :Confused:  )
by the way, I love your hair, Prole. but I guess you must read a lot more than me, if reading causes curls  :Smile: 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...&postcount=832

----------


## dramasnot6

Awesome photos Sleepy!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Prole

Lots of people seem to love the hair, but they must just take issue with the guy attached!



> 


Completely unrelated to the thread but that boar reminds me of ALF:

----------


## dramasnot6

:FRlol:  You're right Prole!

----------


## kiz_paws

*Prole*, you slay me!  :FRlol:  

*Sleepy*, those are awesome pics  :Thumbs Up:  

(I laughed literally out loud with your little comment of 'mad cow') ...  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Annamariah

Yes, I do look sad, but I'm not actually crying, it's just the shadow of my hair under my eye  :Biggrin: 

This picture fits my mood today, I'm pretty tired and life just isn't very fun right now.

----------


## toni

Your Sadness still makes a lovely picture, AnnaMariah  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Hi toni!  :Biggrin:  Miss ya!!

Gorgeous,Anna!!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Proof again that too much reading causes curly hair.


I guess I don't read enough. I wish I had some curls. Oh well.


Here's a pic of me looking sad.



And a happier one

----------


## dramasnot6

I know how much y'all like my insane,eccentric photos. Here's a few from the latest batch:

----------


## Virgil

Nice pictues from some of the lovely ladies of lit net (hey that's very alliterative.  :Biggrin:  ), Annamariah, Weisenheimer, and Drama. Thank you ladies.

----------


## toni

ooh yes ya bet we love them, Drame  :Wave:  I miss ya too! I personally like the 4th one best. Nice, bright brown eyes :Biggrin: 

Weisenheimer, you're a very pretty lady!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

I love those pictures, Drama  :Biggrin:  





> You look very pretty in your happy photo. Well, especially in that one. You have a lovely smile.


 


> Weisenheimer, you're a very pretty lady!





> Nice pictues from some of the lovely ladies of lit net (hey that's very alliterative.  ), Annamariah, Weisenheimer, and Drama.


Thanks  :Smile:  
and great job with the alliteration, Virg  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww thanks,everyone.
At some point I should stick some 'normal' ones up  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyW

:Biggrin:  I love car racing games...

----------


## toni

That's very cool, LadyW  :Cool: 

Here's one of mine  :Blush:  I did this in photoshop today  :Smile:  
just playing with the colors

----------


## dramasnot6

> I love car racing games...


That's such a cute one!




> That's very cool, LadyW 
> 
> Here's one of mine  I did this in photoshop today  
> just playing with the colors


Woah,that's so psychedellic toni! Nice work!

----------


## Lily Adams

> At some point I should stick some 'normal' ones up


Never!  :Tongue: 

I honestly have been thinking for forever that that lion statue you're next to was a dog. Cuz on Facebook I can barely see the picture. Anyways, those are awesome.  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

> Never! 
> 
> I honestly have been thinking for forever that that lion statue you're next to was a dog. Cuz on Facebook I can barely see the picture. Anyways, those are awesome.


XD Thanks. I can totally see where the dog confusion would arise from...

----------


## toni

:Tongue: ....

----------


## B-Mental

Cute pics LadyW, toni, and Dramasnot. Dramas, you look ferocious and cute at the same time. You've aged a lot since the last photo of you that I remember.

----------


## islandclimber

I guess I can leap on in here...


well... boring picture of me on my old patio...umm a two years ago I think


Ummm... yes moisturizer before new years

 
again ummmm... two years ago new years.. the moisturiser must have kicked in, as I'm dancing with myself and a bottle of champagne... and my eyes are shut... how absurd :FRlol:  


Hard at work!!  :Tongue:  



california rock climbing a month ago... 


on mistaken island with my parents dog Daisy... :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Nice to meet ou climber. You sure are physically fit. Are you from California? For some reason I thought you were from New Zealand.

----------


## rachel_bookworm

This is me with the brown hair - no nasty comments!!  :Tongue:  





Nice to see what others look like! Adds a personal value to the site

----------


## toni

You look like you're having fun, islandclimber!  :Nod: 
and rachel, nasty comments?? your hair is nice and shiny! 

thanks ya all for sharing :Smile:

----------


## rachel_bookworm

Thank you Toni! I'm afraid the picture came out a lot bigger than I wanted it to, were u blinded by the shine?? haha, i loved your first pic, tres artistic! 

islandclimber - in the words of charlie brown - good grief!!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Madhuri

My eyes  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> This is me with the brown hair - no nasty comments!!  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see what others look like! Adds a personal value to the site


What nasty comments. You're cute!  :Smile:

----------


## islandclimber

> Nice to meet ou climber. You sure are physically fit. Are you from California? For some reason I thought you were from New Zealand.


thanks Virgil. Nope not California, nor New Zealand.. I live just north of Toronto in Ontario at the moment, but I'm from Vancouver Island out on the west coast.... It's to cold in the winter here to stay..  :Biggrin:  

thank you Antiquarian... I love hiking too :Thumbs Up:  12,000 feet is a good height... Fun fun...  :Biggrin:  

I always do have fun, or try to Toni...

Rachel... I've always wondered.. is good grief, good or bad? :Tongue:  by the way why would we make nasty comments... you look great with brown hair...

Madhuri, great picture..

----------


## kratsayra

*islandclimber*, I had imagined you entirely differently. for some reason I thought you were older. or maybe you are older and you just look young.  :Wink:  I like the "hard at work" photo the best. 

and this is waaay overdue, he probably won't even see it - but *dori* - I'm so amazed by that picture of you with long hair!! do you have more pictures like that? aside from the time it takes to care for long hair, why did you decide to get rid of it?

----------


## LadyW

_"Ahoy there mateyy!"_

----------


## dramasnot6

> My eyes


Such beautiful eyes, Maddie!

----------


## Dori

> _"Ahoy there mateyy!"_


 :FRlol:  Very nice.  :Tongue:

----------


## toni

> My eyes



There's always something special about Indian eyes,  :Biggrin: 



LadyW,, nice shot. I can't help noticing the greenday poster on our wall. I love greenday , too  :Nod:

----------


## Madhuri

> Madhuri, great picture..


Thanks  :Biggrin: 




> Such beautiful eyes, Maddie!





> There's always something special about Indian eyes,


Thanks  :Biggrin:  There is nothing great about my eyes, though. It's just that part I wanted to post, not the full picture  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

There has been a very good addition in the pictures. Great pictures, all! 

Very nice eyes, and your eyes so much resemble someone I know, Madhuri.  :Smile: 

Your smile is cute, LadyW!  :Smile:

----------


## islandclimber

> *islandclimber*, I had imagined you entirely differently. for some reason I thought you were older. or maybe you are older and you just look young.  I like the "hard at work" photo the best.


*kratsayra*... how old did you think I was??? I'm 24... :Biggrin:  I hope you're not saying that I still look like I'm 16 or anything :Bawling:  Thanks alot :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

> Very nice eyes, and your eyes so much resemble someone I know, Madhuri.


Thanks  :Biggrin: 




> Your smile is cute, LadyW!


 :Nod:   :Nod:

----------


## kratsayra

> *kratsayra*... how old did you think I was??? I'm 24... I hope you're not saying that I still look like I'm 16 or anything Thanks alot


haha, no. you look early 20's-ish. I don't think I ever read a post where you said your age. for some reason I imagined you were in your 30s . . . just one of those weird things that happens on forums.  :Tongue:

----------


## rachel_bookworm

> What nasty comments. You're cute!


Thanks Virgil  :Tongue: 




> Rachel... I've always wondered.. is good grief, good or bad?



In your case, it is definately a good thing  :Biggrin:  



Lady W, I love your hair, you're very pretty!


Madhuri, you have beautiful eyes!



Where is everyone from??

----------


## LadyW

> Your smile is cute, LadyW!


Thank you very much Pensive  :Smile:

----------


## B-Mental

This is an updated photo of me with Suziebm a new member to the lit~net community and my current girlfriend. She is sort of mean to me...she tried to run me over in her in her wheelchair the other day. Anyways, I know the picture was in my blog, but I thought I'd update it a little. B

----------


## kiz_paws

*islandclimber* -- very nice pictures, I see where you dubbed yourself _islandclimber_ (great pic)! I think my favorite would be the champagne one, very cute!

*rachel* - I liked that picture, wonder what you are thinking about ...  :Tongue: 

*Maddie*, you are sooooo lovely!

*LadyW*, tooooo cute!  :Smile: 

and *B*, I really love that photo of you and Suzie. You guys definitely make an adorable couple.

Cheers!

----------


## mazHur

Madhuri,,,,wow, what bewitching eyes you have ! 

KAHEEN PAY NIGAHIEN KAHEEN PAY NISHANA !

----------


## Lote-Tree

> This is an updated photo of me with Suziebm a new member to the lit~net community and my current girlfriend. She is sort of mean to me...she tried to run me over in her in her wheelchair the other day. Anyways, I know the picture was in my blog, but I thought I'd update it a little. B


B-Menthal....I thought you were just a kid  :Blush:  

I must start showing respect to my elders...very bad off me :-(

Nice to see you though  :Biggrin: 


Islandclimber - there was no need to show off your 6packs! We are already unsecure ;-)

And brown-eyed Madhuri - it reminds of someone I know...the vibrant browns of her eyes were like...hum...vibrant brown eyes...

----------


## grace86

So many beautiful and handsome people here on litnet. Maddie I love how you're so mysterious!!

----------


## Dori

Check it out! Me in my track uniform.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

Hehehe  :Biggrin:  You gotta love those shorts...

----------


## Weisinheimer

:FRlol:  yep those shorts are great.
I think I've told you this before, Dori, but I love your hair.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Virgil

> Hehehe  You gotta love those shorts...





> yep those shorts are great.
> I think I've told you this before, Dori, but I love your hair.


As a friend once said to another friend of mine who was wearing shorts, "either you forget the shorts or amputate those legs."  :Tongue:

----------


## Idril

Dori, you must be a sprinter to have thighs like that! Those are sprinter legs.

----------


## djy78usa

Here is one of my Dad (retired Coast Guard) and me after I graduated from Airborne School (slightly edited for privacy reasons):



And, as a bonus, one of me jumping out of a C-130...well, to be honest, it _might_ be me. It's kind of hard to tell from a picture that was taken 1250' below  :Smile:

----------


## Dori

> Hehehe  You gotta love those shorts...


Well, they're practically weightless compared to the regular shorts which helps a bit.  :Biggrin: 




> yep those shorts are great.
> I think I've told you this before, Dori, but I love your hair.


Thanks.  :Biggrin:  




> As a friend once said to another friend of mine who was wearing shorts, "either you forget the shorts or amputate those legs."


 :FRlol: 




> Dori, you must be a sprinter to have thighs like that! Those are sprinter legs.


Well, one would think that, but I'm not a sprinter.  :Smile:  I do what little sprinting is required for pole vaulting. Also, I'm a better long-distance runner than a sprinter. I would attribute my thighs more to my playing ice hockey and soccer than running track.  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

Ok, I can see the pole-vaulting and the hockey, that will give you big thighs too but I'm surprised you're a better distance runner than sprinter. Most distance runners I know are stick thin...but that doesn't mean you can't run distance with powerful thighs.  :FRlol:

----------


## Dori

> Ok, I can see the pole-vaulting and the hockey, that will give you big thighs too but I'm surprised you're a better distance runner than sprinter. Most distance runners I know are stick thin...but that doesn't mean you can't run distance with powerful thighs.


 :FRlol:  Well, I'm pretty good at both, but if given the choice, I would rather run long-distance. Also, one must remember that running (any distance) requires more than legs.  :Wink: 

Also, I know exactly what you mean with most distance runners being sick thin.  :Sick:

----------


## Virgil

> Here is one of my Dad (retired Coast Guard) and me after I graduated from Airborne School (slightly edited for privacy reasons):
> 
> 
> 
> And, as a bonus, one of me jumping out of a C-130...well, to be honest, it _might_ be me. It's kind of hard to tell from a picture that was taken 1250' below


Nice to meet you DJ. God that jump takes a lot of guts.  :Thumbs Up:  Keep safe.  :Smile:

----------


## djy78usa

Thanks Virgil, but jumping is the easy part... sitting in the aircraft on the way up, and watching the door open... that part still gets to me a little  :Wink:

----------


## Weisinheimer

> 


that pic looks pretty cool.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Thanks Virgil, but jumping is the easy part... sitting in the aircraft on the way up, and watching the door open... that part still gets to me a little


 :Smile:  That's what my friend says. But he loved it too.

I always love to see pictures like yours, thanks for sharing djy78usa.

Aww you're such an attractive couple,B!

----------


## Madhuri

> Madhuri, you have beautiful eyes!





> *Maddie*, you are sooooo lovely!
> Cheers!


Thanks  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 





> Madhuri,,,,wow, what bewitching eyes you have ! 
> 
> KAHEEN PAY NIGAHIEN KAHEEN PAY NISHANA !


hahahha  :FRlol:  no no, that was not the case, I was looking right into the camera. 




> And brown-eyed Madhuri - it reminds of someone I know...the vibrant browns of her eyes were like...hum...vibrant brown eyes...


Oh, Lote, here I was thinking that I am unique  :Tongue:  you have made me a commoner  :Tongue:  




> Maddie I love how you're so mysterious!!


I am glad you liked the picture  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

islandclimber.... O M G!!! My phone number is...  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:   :Tongue: 

Why is Dori so young?  :Tongue: 

And why does LadyW not look English at all? Not even a tiny bit?  :Tongue:

----------


## islandclimber

> islandclimber.... O M G!!! My phone number is...


I think you got so excited you forgot to write the phone number!!!  :FRlol:   :Tongue:   :Biggrin:   :FRlol:  

oh well, what can you do... :Tongue:

----------


## Dori

> Why is Dori so young?


Ummm...good question.  :Tongue:  How old did you think I was?  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> And why does LadyW not look English at all? Not even a tiny bit?


Really? Hmmm, well my Grandad was Italian...
Nah, maybe I really _am_ just a complete freak  :Wink:   :Biggrin: 

Edit: Not that people who are not English are Freaks...
It's just me  :Wink:

----------


## mazHur

Madhuri,,,,no doubt you have sharbati eyes, how about the veiled nose and lips,,,,,,those must also be really praiseworthy !

Nazuki uss kay lub kee kia kah-yay
pankhari ik gulaab kee see hay ! (Ghalib)  :Smile:

----------


## Logos

WONDERFUL to see more pics from members new and old; great to be able to put faces [and hair! lol] to the user names, thank you for sharing  :Biggrin:

----------


## djy78usa

> 


Hey B-Mental, looks like we've got similar taste in headwear  :Smile:  btw, not posing or anything, just checking the time when a friend snapped this...

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Oh, Lote, here I was thinking that I am unique  you have made me a commoner


How terrible of me :-(

I sentence myself to one hundred lashes!

And you can administer it yourself!

There that will teach me!

----------


## dramasnot6

I like your photo tjy! Accidentally artistic XD

----------


## Madhuri

> How terrible of me :-(
> 
> I sentence myself to one hundred lashes!
> 
> And you can administer it yourself!
> 
> There that will teach me!


One hundred lashes...... _Only_....  :Tongue:  that's a serious offence...you know  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:  I was thinking of capital punishment.....  :Tongue: 

Okay, just because it's the first time you committed such a crime.....I am letting you go.... Dont repeat it....  :Biggrin: 

_Jaiye, baksh diya_  :Tongue:   :Tongue: 

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 




> Madhuri,,,,no doubt you have sharbati eyes, how about the veiled nose and lips,,,,,,those must also be really praiseworthy !
> 
> Nazuki uss kay lub kee kia kah-yay
> pankhari ik gulaab kee see hay ! (Ghalib)


Thanks  :Biggrin: 

It's good that people dont see the rest of my face.....there are chances they may faint of shock  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Shalot

> Check it out! Me in my track uniform.



You need to clean up that room, young man!  :Tongue:

----------


## Dori

> You need to clean up that room, young man!


What you see there is the cleanest part of my room!  :FRlol:

----------


## Dori

> LOL Where do you find room to sleep, Dori?


On my bed.  :Biggrin:  It's laying on the floor, by the way.

----------


## Scheherazade

You don't have many guests in your room, d'ya?

 :Wink:

----------


## LadyW

Wow... I have a sudden overwhelming urge to tidy your room. Pin me down goddamnit!  :FRlol:

----------


## Dori

> You don't have many guests in your room, d'ya?


Well, not really.  :Biggrin:  And if I do, I usually scold them for moving things around.  :FRlol:  There is a particular method to my madness which I have yet to figure out. Let's just say I have made a habit of taking a book from a shelf, reading the back or using it for reference, and then setting it on the floor or even on the other side of the room.  :Biggrin: 




> Wow... I have a sudden overwhelming urge to tidy your room. Pin me down goddamnit!


NO!  :Tongue:  Then I wouldn't know where to find things.  :FRlol: 




> Oh, my goodness, Dori! LOL Well, it does have a nice, homey, lived-in look and feel. And it's nice there are so many books around. 
> 
> My husband and I are currently sleeping on a futon (a hard one, too) in the dining room because the upper level is being refurbished. Well, it's not even our house! We still have to find a place. It's my relative's and he's refurbishing it. So, we're sort of in the same situation, but we do pick up our clothes. LOL


 :FRlol:  I can't stand walking into someones bedroom and it be completely "spot-less." My first thoughts are, "don't you ever do anything in here?"  :Biggrin:  Also, concerning my book collection, I have amassed about 250 books on those shelves.  :Smile: 

I can't say that I know what sleeping on a hard futon feel like, but how about a stiff twin-sized bed with a spring sticking through it (a sharp one at that)?  :Biggrin:  That's why I have a thick blanket on it.  :Tongue:  I wouldn't want to wake up stuck to my bed!  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

Dori, one of these days you may get a girl to come into your room and one look at that and she's going to run away as fast as she can.  :Wink:  So you see it's important to keep it at least managable.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dori

> Dori, one of these days you may get a girl to come into your room and one look at that and she's going to run away as fast as she can.  So you see it's important to keep it at least managable.


This is managable...for me.  :Biggrin:  But I understand what you're getting at.  :Smile:

----------


## B-Mental

> Here is one of my Dad (retired Coast Guard) and me after I graduated from Airborne School (slightly edited for privacy reasons):
> 
> 
> 
> And, as a bonus, one of me jumping out of a C-130...well, to be honest, it _might_ be me. It's kind of hard to tell from a picture that was taken 1250' below


Awesome pics. I went to basic in Fort Benning. Maybe you met some of my ex girlfriends. Just kidding, I was way too busy back then for ladies. Thanks for serving your nation Dj. B

----------


## djy78usa

Thanks, B. Ft. Benning was a blast, I wouldn't mind be stationed there somewhere down the line. BTW, where were you stationed when you were in Germany?

----------


## Lote-Tree

> One hundred lashes...... _Only_....  that's a serious offence...you know   I was thinking of capital punishment.....


Ha ha  :Biggrin: 

Then I sentence myself to beheading with a blunt sword ;-)

There that will teach me!




> Okay, just because it's the first time you committed such a crime.....I am letting you go.... Dont repeat it.... 
> 
> _Jaiye, baksh diya_


Thank thank thank you but I am not worthy  :Biggrin:

----------


## B-Mental

> Thanks, B. Ft. Benning was a blast, I wouldn't mind be stationed there somewhere down the line. BTW, where were you stationed when you were in Germany?


I was in Garlstedt, West Germany at the time. We were in the British sector, between Bremerhaven and Bremen. Actually the base was called Clay Kaserne.

----------


## pussnboots

> Dori, one of these days you may get a girl to come into your room and one look at that and she's going to run away as fast as she can.  So you see it's important to keep it at least managable.


Virgil; seems to me people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
I know a certain someone who's den is pretty close to what Dori's bedroom looks like. Care to take a hint as to who it is ?  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## LadyW

> NO!  Then I wouldn't know where to find things.


Oh no trust me, I'm _very_ efficient when I want to be... I'd organize everything you own into a particular order (of your choice  :Wink: ) and I'd even label things just to make it more user friendly. 




> Dori, one of these days you may get a girl to come into your room and one look at that and she's going to run away as fast as she can.  So you see it's important to keep it at least managable.


Exactly  :Biggrin: 
One LadyW in a messy room ---> One scarily spotless room to make a girl happy. Job done.

----------


## Dori

> Oh no trust me, I'm _very_ efficient when I want to be... I'd organize everything you own into a particular order (of your choice ) and I'd even label things just to make it more user friendly.


Don't you mean less user friendly?  :Tongue:  I'm used to where everything is right now; if someone were to rearrange everything, it would take weeks for me to get used to it!  :Biggrin: 




> Exactly 
> One LadyW in a messy room ---> One scarily spotless room to make a girl happy. Job done.


I don't think you would be capable of cleaning my room.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> Don't you mean less user friendly?  I'm used to where everything is right now; if someone were to rearrange everything, it would take weeks for me to get used to it!


 :Biggrin:  Well, that's what the labels will be for until everything sticks. It'd be pure heaven... clear floor, everything stored in labelled boxes (contents alphabetical/size/colour coded), everything layed out at a perfect angle with perfect distance between each object. Oh, and a nice plant just for the hell of it  :Wink:  




> I don't think you would be capable of cleaning my room.


Oh Dori...so naive  :Smile: 
Believe me, I'm like a whirlwind  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

Dori, you look like thirteen or fourteen. I thought you to be much older than that. 

Interesting pictures, djy78usa!

----------


## Dori

> Dori, you look like thirteen or fourteen. I thought you to be much older than that. 
> 
> Interesting pictures, djy78usa!


Sixteen (17 in 2 months), actually.  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Yay! Dori is a fellow runner! *high fives*

----------


## johann cruyff

Ok,here goes...I've been told a have a nice smile,although I'm not sporting one in this picture :Smile:  

The quality of the pic is not much,but I don't have too many pictures of me,so please bear with it:

----------


## LadyW

> Ok,here goes...I've been told a have a nice smile,although I'm not sporting one in this picture


Hmmm, I think you should enlighten us all with this "nice smile"  :Smile:

----------


## B-Mental

Johann, I warn you now LadyW is a terrific flirt. LOL! You have the slight beginning of a smile though.

----------


## dramasnot6

> You're very, very handsome!


He is!

----------


## johann cruyff

> You're very, very handsome!





> Hmmm, I think you should enlighten us all with this "nice smile"





> He is!


If these were directed to me,thank you very much.If not...Well,I'm going to pretend they were :Biggrin:  




> Johann, I warn you now LadyW is a terrific flirt. LOL! You have the slight beginning of a smile though.


Well,from what I've seen,LadyW has every reason to be a terrific flirt... :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## LadyW

> Johann, I warn you now LadyW is a terrific flirt. LOL!


 :FRlol:  Hahaha, really now? How so? 
B-mental you have just made my morning; I suddenly feel very mischevious...




> Well,from what I've seen,LadyW has every reason to be a terrific flirt...


 :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:  
Johann, I'll have to be careful what I say here... I could start to sound too flirtatious  :Tongue:

----------


## Whifflingpin

Well, swash my buckle! It's Pinkbeard the Pirate.

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Ok,here goes...I've been told a have a nice smile,although I'm not sporting one in this picture 
> 
> The quality of the pic is not much,but I don't have too many pictures of me,so please bear with it:


I like that pic, Johann.  :Thumbs Up:  You're very good looking. And I wanna see the nice smile, too. :Biggrin:

----------


## johann cruyff

> I like that pic, Johann.  You're very good looking. And I wanna see the nice smile, too.


Thank you very much.As for the smile,I don't think it's that nice anyway,nothing worth seeing... :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

*Dori*, your picture was a great one, and yeah, you look your age, don't worry.

Thanks for posting your pic, *djy78usa*, and it is a pleasure to meet you. And that pic of you jumping from the C-130 was awesome!

Very nice picture, *johann*, smile or no smile!  :Wink: 

Also nice to put a pic to a name there, *Whifflingpin*. Very good picture, indeed.  :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

xxxxx

----------


## kiz_paws

Very pretty!  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

Beautiful, LadyW.  :Smile:

----------


## JBI

I personally thought the bottom photograph to be the more aesthetically beautiful. Strange.

----------


## kratsayra

Every time you post your lovely pictures *LadyW*, I am struck by how much you remind me of one of my cousins. You don't look like her that much, although she does have wavy hair also. But there's just this similarity. Your pictures make me miss her.  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyW

*Kiz, Antiquarian, Weisinheimer, JBI and Kratsayra* - thank you ever so much for your kind comments  :Smile:  It is much appreciated.

----------


## B-Mental

> Hey! There is actually sunshine on these pictures


You know LadyW, a picture says a thousand words. I only hear two... technically only one, but it is repeated. The word? Hubba Hubba!

----------


## dramasnot6

:FRlol:  I agree with B!

----------


## LadyW

> You know LadyW, a picture says a thousand words. I only hear two... technically only one, but it is repeated. The word? Hubba Hubba!


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol: 
Ha ha ha, thank you B-mental, for making me giggle so much. You have made a rather dull day a little more bright.

----------


## johann cruyff

> You know LadyW, a picture says a thousand words. I only hear two... technically only one, but it is repeated. The word? Hubba Hubba!


I second that. :Wink:

----------


## rachel_bookworm

Lady W, you're too gorgeous and need to stop posting your pics on here - you're depressing the rest of the female members  :Wink:  hehe

----------


## LadyW

> I second that.





> Lady W, you're too gorgeous and need to stop posting your pics on here - you're depressing the rest of the female members  hehe


 :Blush:  Thank you so much.
Rachel, you can hardly talk with that lovely picture on your avatar  :FRlol:

----------


## LadyW

> *LadyW*, you remind me of Vivien Leigh in "Gone With the Wind."


Wow, I wish!  :Smile:  
Thank you for the compliment though Antiquarian  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## symphony

Wow LadyW!  :Biggrin:  Told ya we've got a princess here.  :Biggrin: 


My sister kinda likes it, so:


Cellphone. So, as always, grainy. Dont i look bedridden?  :Sick:

----------


## LadyW

> Wow LadyW!  Told ya we've got a princess here.


 :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:  

Wow, your picture is gorgeous  :Smile:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Hey...Hey...Hey...

What's all this ruckus about? :Yawnb:  

I'm trying to work here.

Good grief... :Tongue:

----------


## kiz_paws

Symphony, that is a very lovely picture!  :Smile:

----------


## NickAdams

This is little Nick, way before _The Indian Camp_.


'I was wondering would he lend me five shillings' - James Joyce 


The reason I stopped shaving:


I drink tea while I write.

----------


## 1n50mn14

^__^ I understand why you stopped shaving! lololol cute.

Toronto weekend (adventures summarized in my blog)










Queer st.
(Queen west)

----------


## NickAdams

> ^__^ I understand why you stopped shaving! lololol cute.
> 
> Toronto weekend (adventures summarized in my blog)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci mademoiselle. Adventures :Blush:  or adventures :Banana:  ?




> Nice photos, *Nick*. And you have beautiful china.


Grazie signorina. My wife's choice; I prefer my B&N mug. :Wink:

----------


## symphony

> Wow, your picture is gorgeous





> Symphony, that is a very lovely picture!





> A lovely photo, *Symphony*. You are an exotic beauty.


Thankee, all. But i still think i look quite bedridden in that one.  :Sick:   :Tongue:  


Aye Nick, i loved that wondering-about-the-shillings one  :Biggrin:  . Nice teacups.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## NickAdams

> Thankee, all. But i still think i look quite bedridden in that one.   
> 
> 
> Aye Nick, i loved that wondering-about-the-shillings one  . Nice teacups.


Merci, pour vos mots aimables.

I wouldn't say bed ridden; however, you do look like you're laying in bed with the face you were born with (without makeup). You pull it off, so cheers to you.

----------


## symphony

Well, then i always look like that!  :Eek:  Since make-up gives me itches, my skin's nastily dry.

----------


## Niamh

> Lady W, you're too gorgeous and need to stop posting your pics on here - you're depressing the rest of the female members  hehe


i second that! :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

Nice photos to all who have posted the last week or so. I love our lit net community.  :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

> Even though *LadyW* is a beautiful girl, I love seeing her photos. She has such an expressive face. She looks so sensitive and her photos are a joy to look at.


Why thank you so much  :Smile:  That's such a lovely thing to say; I truely appreciate that.

----------


## higley

I feel so far behind here! So many great new photos; you all look so nice!

----------


## kiz_paws

Becca, you are tooooo much!  :FRlol:  Great photo!

Nick, those are wonderful pictures, the little guy (young Nick) is tooo sweet! And yeah, you have exquisite taste in china, great pic!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Higley!!!! Where have you been!

----------


## Madhuri

A bit hazy picture..... of my eyes...

----------


## NickAdams

Thank you. You all are too kind.



> A bit hazy picture..... of my eyes...


Can't ... look ... away ... so ... hypnotizing.

----------


## dramasnot6

Beautiful,Madhuri  :Smile:

----------


## symphony

Oh how i love eyes! Those are wells of heaven, Madhuri.

----------


## B-Mental

Maddie is too modest to show her face, bummer, because she is so beautiful. Those are very endearing eyes Madhuri. Winks, B

----------


## Shannanigan

So, I realize I already posted pictures of myself in this thread, but I JUST found my picture for my yearbook senior year of high school, and I just GOTS to share it!  :Biggrin: 



I'm all splotchy because my skin was peeling after a bad sunburn, lmao!

----------


## Sarasvati21

Beautiful picture, Shannanigan; you don't look splotchy at all.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

A very lovely photo, Shannanigan.  :Smile:

----------


## Shannanigan

Thanks! I had lots of people telling me not to use that pose (we had 4 to choose from) because I had an "evil" look in my eye...but, I really couldn't care less, hehe.

Another friend saw the pic and thought it was taken recently. How about, erm, 4 YEARS ago? Apparently I haven't changed much...

----------


## sprinks

I agree with everyone, it is a lovely photo  :Smile:  - the look in your eyes isn't _too_ evil  :FRlol:

----------


## dramasnot6

It's gorgeous!  :Biggrin:  Wish I looked that nice in my yearbook  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

bit of an up to date picture. Heres me at my friends wedding last weekend in Scotland.
Me and the Bride

----------


## Nightshade

> bit of an up to date picture. Heres me at my friends wedding last weekend in Scotland.
> Me and the Bride


Good gooI was going to ask for apiccy, but the shoes.. I want to see the shoes!!

----------


## dramasnot6

What a beautiful wedding dress!!
You look lovely Niamh,a very nice smile. Your jewelry is extremely pretty.

----------


## Niamh

okay well this pic didnt turn out very well but you can see the shoes nightie. They were a wedge heel.

would you believe it but hte chain and earrings i wore i bought in a Superdrug in Belfast a year and half ago.

----------


## LadyW

> 


Niamh you're not at all how I pictured you to be honest but you do look very pretty  :Smile: 
In fact you look very much like a cousin I have.
I love your dress by the way  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## kiz_paws

Niamh, that is a beautiful picture of you, and your accessories do rock!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Janine

Does anyone know how to find a certain photo on here? I thought there was a directory somewhere but I can't find it in 'search'....help!


*Niamh,* you look great in that photo, very lovely. I love that dress and that necklace. Your shoes are nice, too. I wear the wedgies too, myself being a shorty. They make me feel tall.  :FRlol:  Your bridal friend looks very pretty and elegant and in her dress. Looks like a nice wedding - bet you had fun! I love to go to weddings. You two look like really good friends. So nice to share that special day, isn't it, with a close friend?

----------


## Virgil

> Does anyone know how to find a certain photo on here? I thought there was a directory somewhere but I can't find it in 'search'....help!
> 
> 
> *Niamh,* you look great in that photo, very lovely. I love that dress and that necklace. Your shoes are nice, too. I wear the wedgies myself, myself being a shorty. They make me feel tall.  Your bridal friend looks very pretty in her dress. Looks like a nice wedding - bet you had fun! I love to go to weddings.


Janine, there is a sticky in the chat forum titled Lit Net Members Phot Dirctory. Here: 
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=21102.
Not all the photos are linked, but many are.

----------


## Janine

> Janine, there is a sticky in the chat forum titled Lit Net Members Phot Dirctory. Here: 
> http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=21102.
> Not all the photos are linked, but many are.


*Virgil,* thanks - you saved my life. I have been going crazy hunting for that. Now is there a directory for the the general post a photo thread? How do you find one someone posted awhile back? I think I need Lit Net search lessons.

----------


## Virgil

> *Virgil,* thanks - you saved my life. I have been going crazy hunting for that. Now is there a directory for the the general post a photo thread? How do you find one someone posted awhile back? I think I need Lit Net search lessons.


I can't help you there. I thinnk you just have to hunt it down.

----------


## B-Mental

Wow, Shan its nice to see you again, and why don't you post more poetry on your blog. I miss you. Also, I don't think that the picture is Niamh...probably her evil twin, LOL. Definately a cutie though....I LOVE IRISH WOMEN...YAY! B

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Niamh you look lovely! And I think I want to steal that wedding dress, for down the road, you know. lol.

----------


## LadyW

Thought I'd just update you on the *New hair!*
Actually, it's quite a bad shot... my hair's a mess and I look like I've not slept in about 3 years, haha  :FRlol:  
Nevermind.

----------


## Sweets America

*Lady*, that's a very nice haircut, plus you've got very nice eyes and you're good looking in general.  :Smile:  

*Janine*, in this thread you have to use the search button 'search this thread', you put the name of the person in it and you'll see his or her posts.

----------


## Niamh

you have amazing hair!!!!!!  :Eek: 
Lovely photos Anti!

----------


## Sweets America

Antiquarian, may I say you are hot?  :Tongue:  Wow!

----------


## Niamh

> Thanks so much, *Niamh*. Very hard to take care of all of it, though.


try having my hair.  :Rolleyes:  I recon if my hair was in better condition and didnt have as much of a life of its own, it might be similar to yours...but alas it aint.  :Frown:  its quite thick right?

----------


## Virgil

Nice photo Anti. Actually you look just like your avatar.  :Wink:

----------


## Janine

*Antiquarian,* my good friend, you are so funny saying the photo is just for me - thanks! YOU are gorgeous, girl! I think that picture is stunning and yeah right, *Virgil,* - *Anti* looks just like her avy!? what, do you need bifocals?  :FRlol:  I loved her answer back to you. Anyway, *Antiquarian,* I was totally confused earlier today, when I looked at your photos. You look quite different than in your other shot on Lit Net, with the hat; and also I thought your hubby, Sebastian, had curly blond hair. It looks really dark in this tiny photo of him on his birthday (yes I did notice you hogged the photo space!) :Wink:  

Hey, I like his cake and good to not admit just how many candles should be there now. He looks like he is diving into it. 

Well, now I am getting to your hair - of course beautiful! I would give my left arm, for hair like that. You should be a model and do commercials for Loreal; move over Andy McDowell! 

One more question - is that a professionally taken photo? If not, who took the photo? Your hubby? It is truly is lovely.

Bottom line: nice to see that pretty women do have brains!....you are sweet too.

About *Virgil's* avy, I heard he pants like his avy, too.  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> *Virgil*, you look just like your avatar as well.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  That gave me a good laugh.

Interesting your husband dislikes sweets. My father did too. Those are probably the only two people I've known (I don't know your husband, just a figure of speech) that don't ike sweet things.

----------


## LadyW

*Antiquarian,* are you a model or something? 
That picture is absolutely stunning; I'm so jealous, haha.
 :Smile:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Niamh

> Thanks, *Sweets*, that's very sweet of you to say. 
> 
> Yes, *Niamh*, my hair is very, very thick. It's actually heavy. I take it yours is curlier than mine? Mine is actually pretty straight. The curl/wave you see was "put in." LOL Now, I love your jewelry. I love that kind of jewelry. You outdo the bride! 
> 
> *Virgil*, you look just like your avatar as well.


My hair is just thick and crazy. my hair is thinned and straightened in the pics and most of it is tied back and still looks thick. Its frizzy, straight, wavy and curly in places. like i side, crazy! :Biggrin: 

my hair.


Its not as bad as it normally is in this pic as i did put a tiny bit of frizeeze in my hair. It also doesnt look as thick as it really is because of the layers i have in my hair. :Blush:

----------


## Tiny Dancer

hi... thought i may as well post a photo of me seeing as my avatar looks completely different  :Biggrin:  couldn't find any proper ones.. this'll do i suppose 



ooooooooooh dear that went massive.. sorry!

----------


## sprinks

Wow there are such *beautiful* people on this site!!  :Eek:  *Incredibly amazing photos!!*  :Smile: 

I'm tempted to perhaps post one of myself... I've posted some self portrait drawings around the place.... Perhaps... just maybe.... I should post a REAL photo??....

----------


## Tiny Dancer

OH YES SAM!!! YOU HAVE TO NOW BECAUSE I HAVE!!!!
pllllllleassssse?  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

x

----------


## sprinks

:FRlol:  Well if you put it like that.... How could I refuse?!? Okay... well... Now I have to chose one  :Tongue:  Or maybe more than one  :Tongue: 


This was about a year ago - but its one of my favourites  :Tongue: 


Thats me and my cat Basil fairly recently


This was like 1am a few weeks ago after I got my hair cut  :FRlol:

----------


## Tiny Dancer

I love your haircut!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
i really need to get mine done.
YOU ARE SO PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Absolutely gorgeous! 
Thanks for posting them.  :Smile:  now we have both plucked up the courage to do it. 
p.s I love your cat
p.p.s I have a black one called Casper  :Smile: 
p.p.p.s I also like your pirate rubber ducky.

----------


## sprinks

> I love your haircut! 
> i really need to get mine done.
> YOU ARE SO PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Absolutely gorgeous! 
> Thanks for posting them.  now we have both plucked up the courage to do it. 
> p.s I love your cat
> p.p.s I have a black one called Casper 
> p.p.p.s I also like your pirate rubber ducky.



Thanks  :Smile:  - I got about 7 or 8 inches off - it was LONG  :FRlol: 
 :Blush:  lol I probably AM blushing - I always do when people say nice things about me  :Tongue: 
You are really pretty too! And I'm not just saying that, you _really_ are!!  :Smile: 

We've got 3 cats and a dog, but Basil's the only one who lets me drag him into photos!!  :FRlol: 
As for the ducky - my parents got it for me the other day. Because they could... No other reason.  :Tongue: . They're as random as I am sometimes!!  :FRlol:

----------


## Sweets America

Wooooow, everyone is beautiful here!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Yeay Sprinks! You know what? you are exactly how i imagined you to be! thats a first! You and Tiny Dancer are both so pretty. You'll be breaking hearts soon! (if you are not doing that already!)
Anti, you would NOT want my hair on a bad hair day. Even hiding it under a hat doesnt not thing. :Frown:  Oh and Sweets is pretty on the outside too Anti.  :Smile:  there are pics in this thread of her.  :Nod:

----------


## Virgil

> 


Niamh, that is a lovely photo of you. The expression captured is perfect.




> 


Nice to meet you Tiny Dancer. i should have guess your were a girl but for some reason, probably your Bob Dylan avatar, I assumed you were a guy.  :FRlol:  Nice picture




> http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn292/sprinks_album/22-11-07_1831.jpg[/IMG]
> This was about a year ago - but its one of my favourites 
> 
> 
> Thats me and my cat Basil fairly recently
> 
> 
> his was like 1am a few weeks ago after I got my hair cut


What a nice young lady you are Sprinks. You look older than I imagined. But one can tell you have a pleasant demeanor.  :Smile:  

All very nice pictures ladies.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

*LadyW*: I loved your new hair, a lovely photo indeed.  :Smile: 

*Anti*: Great photos of your husband and you. I concur with the others in saying that you look just like a model, gorgeous! Thanks for posting these pics.  :Smile: 

*Niamh*: That upper photo with the mysterious expression is my favorite -- love your lip gloss and your hair is beautiful!  :Smile: 

*Tiny Dancer*: I am embarassed to admit that I thought you were a he, but it turns out you are a lovely she (probably that avatar through me off).  :Nod:  Thanks for posting your picture.  :Smile: 

*Sprinks*: Great pictures, I loved the one of you and your kitty, sweeeeet!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Niamh

lip gloss is from Mac if you are interested Kiz. :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Nice pictures, Niamh, sprinks, Antiquarian, tiny dancer and Lady W and all of you!  :Smile:

----------


## thelastmelon

I don't know if I've put any pictures of me on here. So, well. Here I am.

----------


## mazHur

> My hair is just thick and crazy. my hair is thinned and straightened in the pics and most of it is tied back and still looks thick. Its frizzy, straight, wavy and curly in places. like i side, crazy!
> 
> my hair.
> 
> 
> Its not as bad as it normally is in this pic as i did put a tiny bit of frizeeze in my hair. It also doesnt look as thick as it really is because of the layers i have in my hair.



who says mirror has a dark side ? lovely poses indeed ! :Smile:

----------


## Janine

I failed to mention the other photos and all of you are such lovely ladies; we do have some beauties here - *Niamh, sprinks, tiny dancer, Lady W,* and last, but not least - *thelastmelon*.....very pretty indeed - all of you!!! Thanks for posting these beautiful photos. Now, I know what you all look like. That is a cute cat, *sprinks*, too....is kitty a female too, or a male?

----------


## Tiny Dancer

:Blush:

----------


## sprinks

> Niamh, TinyDancer, Sprinks, you're all gorgeous, but then I knew you'd be. I already knew Niamh was. And Niamh, you have gorgeous hair!





> Yeay Sprinks! You know what? you are exactly how i imagined you to be! thats a first! You and Tiny Dancer are both so pretty. You'll be breaking hearts soon! (if you are not doing that already!)





> What a nice young lady you are Sprinks. You look older than I imagined. But one can tell you have a pleasant demeanor.





> Sprinks: Great pictures, I loved the one of you and your kitty, sweeeeet!





> Nice pictures, Niamh, sprinks, Antiquarian, tiny dancer and Lady W and all of you!





> I failed to mention the other photos and all of you are such lovely ladies; we do have some beauties here - Niamh, sprinks, tiny dancer, Lady W, and last, but not least - thelastmelon.....very pretty indeed - all of you!!! Thanks for posting these beautiful photos. Now, I know what you all look like. That is a cute cat, sprinks, too....is kitty a female too, or a male?


Thanks everyone for your nice comments!!  :Biggrin: . And *Janine*, the cat in the photo is a male, his name is Basil. He has a really strangely curled tail, which you can't see in the photo  :Tongue:

----------


## Tiny Dancer

> Thanks everyone for your nice comments!! . And *Janine*, the cat in the photo is a male, his name is Basil. He has a really strangely curled tail, which you can't see in the photo



*Hear Hear!!!*

----------


## Virgil

> I don't know if I've put any pictures of me on here. So, well. Here I am.


Well, nice to know you melon. Now I bet I can guess your real name.  :Wink:

----------


## thelastmelon

> Well, nice to know you melon. Now I bet I can guess your real name.


I made it real tough there for you, didn't I?  :Wink:

----------


## sprinks

Sorry, some of the ones I posted were in the photos that I moved or deleted, I was cleaning up my photobucket and forgot about the consequences!!!  :FRlol: . Doh!! Anyhow, I might post some more at a later time!  :Smile:

----------


## cipherdecoy

Here's me everybody!  :FRlol:

----------


## sofia82

> *gag* He has a $10,000 camera. It staggers my imagination. I won't even touch that one. I'd like to get into landscape photography, but I'm a horrible photographer - don't do well with anything technical. LOL I should stick to writing and editing, I think, but it never hurts to expand one's horizons, right?!


 :Eek:  If I were you, without any doubt I touch it and even take photoes. 10,000 camera. It is a dream for me! I love taking pictures.




> The one with the white top is actually a _spring_ day here. One of the rare days when it was warm.


As I said, you are so gorgeous!! And great couple!




> The second is taken on the steps of our vacation house. I do not like the top I'm wearing or my expression, but what the whatever. It's a photo. You can see all the hair I have to cope with in 100 F. heat, but I won't cut it - yet. Maybe in a few years or when I hit forty.


It is really beautiful!





> My husband is the photographer and he has a very high end digital camera.


Great photographer!




> The third, in the brown dress, _is_ a professional photo taken at our home for my husband's birthday. He wanted it. LOL


My browser did not open this one  :Frown:

----------


## sofia82

> Thank you, sofia. That camera was a dream for him for many years. He had to save a long time for it. And slave over a hot stove, literally. LOL As a sous chef.
> 
> I removed the links for now. I'll try to post the photos again later. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. As I said, I'm so not technical. Even the small stuff.


My dream of having a camera is just 1000$.  :Banana:  I can dream of that kind of camera but I knew I never buy 10,000$ camera. So I just dreamed of 1000$ one.

----------


## Sweets America

God damnit, Anti, I wanted to see your pics.  :Frown:  
I'm sure you look gorgeous on them!

----------


## Virgil

Anti, you tried photobucket?

----------


## Virgil

Hmm. When I'm in my photobucket I don't actually see an "insert image" icon. There is a list of codes and the one that works for here is the image code and when I click that a yellow dialogue box flashes that says "copied." The I come to the post I'm writing and paste it in. It works for me. Here's a picture I have in photobucket, some palm trees at sunset when I was in California last year.

----------


## Virgil

Oh I see what you were doing. I only use that insert image when I'm inserting a google image. When you copy it photobucket it already has the image framing lingo or whatever you call it. 

Wow, nice pictures Anti. You're a knockout.  :Wink:  

I take it that's Charlie. He's a cuty.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

oh nice, I always seem to pic the wrong moment to post my pics so that I'll end up right next to someone really gorgeous (like Anti) and look ugly by comparison  :Smile: 

here's some new pics I took last night after I had a fit of vanity. the mirror made my face look really fat, so I got cranky and wanted to see what it looks like in pics.

----------


## Virgil

Well, your face doesn't look fat. You do look different as a blonde. Which do you prefer? Hey I haven't seen you around lately. Been away?

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Well, your face doesn't look fat. You do look different as a blonde. Which do you prefer? Hey I haven't seen you around lately. Been away?


hey Virge, nope, I'm at home, but I'm studying for my final exams. plus a friend of mine is kinda ill (understatement), so that gave me quite a shock. I'm sorry I haven't sorted out the Kraut Konspiracy quiz yet, but i'll try to do it over the weekend.

*edit:* oops, forgot to answer your question: I'm in two minds about the blond... I like it because it makes me stick out and not look so plain and dull. plus I can wear pink and all kinds of funny colours now. on the other hand it's very damaging for the hair and I've got to do a lot of hair-repair.

----------


## Virgil

> hey Virge, nope, I'm at home, but I'm studying for my final exams. plus a friend of mine is kinda ill (understatement), so that gave me quite a shock. I'm sorry I haven't sorted out the Kraut Konspiracy quiz yet, but i'll try to do it over the weekend.
> 
> *edit:* oops, forgot to answer your question: I'm in two minds about the blond... I like it because it makes me stick out and not look so plain and dull. plus I can wear pink and all kinds of funny colours now. on the other hand it's very damaging for the hair and I've got to do a lot of hair-repair.


Oh I had completely forgotten about that. I hope your friend gets better. Well, you're not plain or dull.  :Wink:

----------


## kiz_paws

*Virgil*, your palm trees at sunset photo was gorgeous, love those sillouettes (spell)!  :Smile: 

*Anti*, you definitely could be a model, beautiful pics! And Charlie is adorable indeed -- give him a hug from me!

*Sleepy* -- good to see you! Those were great pictures, your face is NOT fat, please get this through your head!  :Smile:

----------


## Sweets America

> The image code in Photobucket usually just shows up here as the link. The "Insert Image" icon is on this site. The little yellow thing at the top, fifth from the right, I think.
> 
> I'll try copying the Image Code from Photobucket.
> 
> [IMG]http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c368/********/CopyofSunnySpringDay.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Edit: Okay, that worked. Now I'll try the others. Thank you, Virgil. 
> 
> Me on the steps of our vacation house. I have a lot of hair to deal with, but I won't cut it. Maybe when I hit forty, but not until. LOL I really don't like that top or my expression, but whatever, it's a candid.
> ...


Oh My God Anti you're beautiful! Your hair!! Your hair looks really great!! The professional portrait looks pretty sexy.  :Smile:  My favorite though still is the very first one with the white t-shirt and the jeans, simple and so sexy all at once, and the light is great too.

Oh, and, I love your Charlie!! That's so good to see him!  :Banana:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Bleaching is hard on the hair, though. Maybe a lot of highlights would work better? They make brown hair look a lot lighter.


 :Idea:  that sounds like a great idea! but I can't afford to go to a hair dresser and have highlights done, so I have to bleach it myself  :Frown:  but I'll try it once I'm rich and famous and let you know how it looks  :Smile:   :Wink: 

edit to add:
plus, I must admit I kinda like the unnatural shine of my hair at the moment  :Smile:  but I agree that in the long run I'll probably prefer something more natural-looking sooner or later  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

An arm and a leg! In ireland you might as well throw in your ears, nose and eyes as well. A half head with cut and blow dry costs me 145.00 because my hair is long. Full head with cut and blow costs me 189.00

----------


## Virgil

:Eek:  You women spend $250 on your hair? eek: I'm happy with my $15 haircut.  :Biggrin:  Oh and I give a three dollar tip.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> Almost exactly what my oldest brother says everytime I get my hair done. He'll say, "I haven't spent $250 on my hair in my life." LOL But he does buy very expensive shampoo and conditioner.


Well I buy the 99 cent bottles of shampoo.  :FRlol:  I don't notice any difference between expensive shampoos and cheap shampoos.

----------


## Virgil

> His hair is thinning and he thinks this shampoo will make it thick. It won't, but his perception is that it's thicker, so we humor him.


 :FRlol:  Yeah, thank God I have my hair. It's half grey, but it's still there. Hair loss is hard on most men. I sympathize.

----------


## Sarasvati21

You have beautiful hair, Antiquarian. You look like you could be in magazines and on billboards as a model.  :Smile:

----------


## sofia82

> It's about $250 here. That's about right. But the good thing is that it only has to be done about three or four times a year. That's how often my husband goes. I used to have highlights, but no more. I admit to getting my hair colored, though. Naturally, it's almost black. That alone is about $150/month because my hair grows so fast. I tried doing it at home and it was a disaster, not for the hair, which turned out okay, but for me.


You dare to spend $250 on your hair but not touch 10.000$ camera  :Biggrin:  . I do not go for haircut and hairdo for 4 times and I get the camera of my dreams  :Biggrin: . Your hair is wonderful, too.

----------


## sofia82

> I have to spend that on my hair if I want it done. I do feel a little guilty doing it, though. So many things here are overpriced.


Do not feel guilty, as You love it.

----------


## Sarasvati21

> Thank you very much. That's very sweet of you to say. I've never really been a model, but I did three small local modeling jobs and they showed me why I never wanted to be a model, though at 5' 9 1/2" I'm certainly tall enough.
> 
> My husband has done more modeling, but now he wants to be on the other side of the camera as a professional photographer. Being in the culinary field, which is what he's in now, means long, long hours and not nearly enough money for what you do.


Well, you're very welcome. 5' 9 1/2"!!! I'm 5'2" on a good day... :Tongue:  I would never want to be a model, but it's neat you got a taste of what it would be like.

One of my closest friends is working on becoming a professional photographer. He has kept his primary job and is running his photography business on the side only right now while it is growing. 
I hope everything works out for your husband.

----------


## sprinks

Wow you are gorgeous Antiquarian!!  :Smile:  I also like the first picture the best, and I love your hair!! It is so nice! It's a good thing you take care of it, no matter how much it costs!  :Biggrin: . Also Charlie is a very cute dog  :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

Some new photographs taken with my _new_ Digi Cam (yes I have finally moved on from disposables) bought for me on my birthday.


Yes... we are in an Anderson shelter.
That's Lee by the way - he bought me the camera - my best friend. Bless his socks  :Smile:

----------


## Sweets America

Very cute pic, LadyW.  :Smile:

----------


## sofia82

You are so cute in this photo, and congratualtions on your new Digi Cam, LadyW!

----------


## Sarasvati21

Your Kitty is pretty.  :Smile: 
You went on a camel trek across the Sahara? That is so awesome!

----------


## sofia82

Anti, your husband is more than handsome!!! Great Model.
and your Kitty is so cute!!
Wonderful experience in the Sahara!!!

----------


## Virgil

Nice photos Anti. Was your husband in a Tarzan movie?

----------


## Virgil

> No, he wasn't, Virgil. He was signed to be in one, but they ended up not making it. It was for TV. I think he _looks_ like a Tarzan. LOL


Yeah really. He certainly looks the part. Do you call him Tarzan?  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

Anti you and your hubbie are definitely one good looking couple.

----------


## Equality72521

Anti, your husband definately pulls off the Tarzan look.  :Smile: 

Here's mine:

----------


## Sarasvati21

That is a cute picture, Equality.  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

Welcome to litnet, equality  :Wave: 
Very cute pic. I love the little smile you have going on.

----------


## Equality72521

Thank you guys. Y'all are very sweet. =)

----------


## sofia82

> Anti, your husband definately pulls off the Tarzan look. 
> 
> Here's mine:


So cute! Welcome to this world!

----------


## johann cruyff

This is me and my dad,don't mind the suits :Wink:  I'm on the left  :FRlol:

----------


## Sweets America

Equality, I love your face!!  :Smile:  

Johann, you and your dad both look good...and I love suits!  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyW

> This is me and my dad,don't mind the suits I'm on the left


The suits are good  :Thumbs Up:  
You both look so serious; very smooth, haha.
I've yet to see a smiley picture though - I'm holding out for a big cheesey grin  :Biggrin:

----------


## Gaiam

*Johann*, you're both so handsome!

----------


## Equality72521

> This is me and my dad,don't mind the suits I'm on the left


You're a pretty good looking fellow, Johann.  :Smile:

----------


## johann cruyff

> Equality, I love your face!!  
> 
> Johann, you and your dad both look good...and I love suits!





> The suits are good  
> You both look so serious; very smooth, haha.
> I've yet to see a smiley picture though - I'm holding out for a big cheesey grin





> You both look terrific, *Johann*. Dad and son.





> *Johann*, you're both so handsome!





> You're a pretty good looking fellow, Johann.


Thank you very much,I guess the apple doesn't fall far from the tree  :FRlol:  (it's very hard to squeeze out a smile from my dad too). Probably because we don't look that good smiling  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Nice picture. Equality. And wecome to lit net

Johann, it's nice to see you don't really have a balding head and bushy white hair going around.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Logos

Great to be able to put more faces to the usernames here!  :Biggrin:

----------


## johann cruyff

> Johann, it's nice to see you don't really have a balding head and bushy white hair going around.


Haha,you never know what the future brings...

----------


## JBI

> Haha,you never know what the future brings...


Well, lets hope you don't end up with Schopenhauer's personality. The world has too many misanthropes as it is! There won't be room for both of us :Wink:

----------


## Scheherazade

LitNet Members Photo Album Directory has been updated. If there are any glitches, please PM me.

----------


## EricP

*deleted*

I can't figure out how to post a picture.  :Crash:

----------


## johann cruyff

> *deleted*
> 
> I can't figure out how to post a picture.


There are two ways:

1. Use the _Manage Attachments_ option just below the _Submit Reply_ button if you want to use a picture from your hard drive. This,however,will not automatically show the picture in your post,for that you have to use the second option:

2. Go to an image hosting site and give your picture an URL,copy it,and paste it to the _Insert Image_ window(the small yellow-ish icon,you'll find it easily.)

Hope this helps.

----------


## EricP

Thanks, Johann & Antiquarian!
ericp.jpg

----------


## johann cruyff

> Thanks, Johann & Antiquarian!
> ericp.jpg


Nice to meet you,fellow iek fan!  :Wink:

----------


## aeroport

I haven't posted any photos of late; so, having just possessed myself of a digital camera, I thought I would do so. These are from last week, when I had hair...
 

EDIT: Yes, I do have dark circles; sometimes sleep is hard to come by.

----------


## dramasnot6

He does eh? James obviously made enough money off his writing to afford a good deal of plastic surgery and youth elixir. 

Still as much of a cutie as ever,Jamesian.

----------


## Virgil

Jamesian you have such an intensity in your face in those pictures. I like that. You don't look like a 20 year old college kid. You look like a grown man.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Sarasvati21

You look very nice, *Johann*  :Smile:

----------


## johann cruyff

> You look very nice, *Johann*


 :Smile:  Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## EricP

> Nice to meet you,fellow iek fan!


Likewise!  :Smile:  Did you ever end up finding a copy of "The Parallax View"?

----------


## blackbird_9

Did I ever mention I was an axe murderer? redrum! redrum!

but that's just my day job. Most of my free time is being an enslaved maiden... (in the ballet Prince Igor).


P.S. Johann, I'm all about men in sits. You wear it well.  :Smile:

----------


## johann cruyff

> Likewise!  Did you ever end up finding a copy of "The Parallax View"?


Alas,no. I'm not giving up though,it's bound to show up sooner or later. I've downloaded a whole bunch of iek's articles to kill the time while waiting. :Wink:  




> P.S. Johann, I'm all about men in sits. You wear it well.


Haha,thank you very much. You look beautiful in these pictures,btw.

----------


## Weisinheimer

great pics, Blackbird.

----------


## blackbird_9

> Haha,thank you very much. You look beautiful in these pictures,btw.





> great pics, Blackbird.


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## sofia82

here i cannot see these pictures  :Frown:

----------


## vheissu

Some graduation pics: 



Main Hall, with the procession at the front.



Me (in the middle) and two friends



me again...

----------


## vheissu

Tried to compress them a bit but it obviously didn't work...oh well!

----------


## manolia

Nice pics Vheissu. You are pretty  :Smile:  I like the curly hair  :Wink:

----------


## aeroport

> Dark circles or not (I get them, too), you still look a LOT younger than I pictured Henry James!


Well, I _feel_ old...



> He does eh? James obviously made enough money off his writing to afford a good deal of plastic surgery and youth elixir. 
> Still as much of a cutie as ever,Jamesian.


*stone face*



> Jamesian you have such an intensity in your face in those pictures. I like that. You don't look like a 20 year old college kid. You look like a grown man.


That's funny. I can see why you'd say that, I think. It's probably because I don't live on campus, and stay away from those crazy kids...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sarasvati21

You look like the kind of 20 year old, college kid I would want to be friends with, Jamesian.

----------


## Virgil

Yes you are pretty Vheissu. And congratulations on graduating.  :Wink:

----------


## Sarasvati21

Wow, that Bouganvillea is amazing!

----------


## sofia82

You're pretty. and great pictures. Again Congratualations!

----------


## aeroport

> You look like the kind of 20 year old, college kid I would want to be friends with, Jamesian.


*befriends Sarasvati*  :Smile:

----------


## Sarasvati21

> *befriends Sarasvati*


 :Smile:  Yay  :Smile:

----------


## grace86

I haven't been around here much lately. Hopefully the summer enables me with free time. Here is a picture I took last Sunday, since I've been gone so long.  :Biggrin:  

http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m...86/Lauren2.jpg

----------


## Virgil

> I haven't been around here much lately. Hopefully the summer enables me with free time. Here is a picture I took last Sunday, since I've been gone so long.  
> 
> http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m...86/Lauren2.jpg


I always suspected you were a beautiful girl Grace. Nice to see I was right.  :Smile:

----------


## johann cruyff

> I always suspected you were a beautiful girl Grace. Nice to see I was right.


Hear hear!  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Such a lovely photo Grace! The angle is very artistic. You are gorgeous  :Biggrin:

----------


## blackbird_9

me with my pre-ballet class. they were kangaroos in this years recital.  :Biggrin:

----------


## symphony

> me with my pre-ballet class. they were kangaroos in this years recital.


Thats an excellent photo, blackbird! Beautiful.

----------


## Niamh

cute blackbird!

----------


## sofia82

> I haven't been around here much lately. Hopefully the summer enables me with free time. Here is a picture I took last Sunday, since I've been gone so long.  
> 
> http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m...86/Lauren2.jpg


Oh, really you are beautiful!

----------


## grace86

Thank you guys for the compliments! Hehe the angle, I am afraid it reminded me a little too much of myspace  :Wink:  but thank you so much.

Blackbird that is such an adorable photo!

----------


## kilted exile

Blackbird's pic brought back memories of when I was 5 & took ballet & tap dancing lessons will have to see if I can find any old pics of that to post....

----------


## Niamh

Kilted! I would never have imagined you as a ballet and tap kid!

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Kilted! I would never have imagined you as a ballet and tap kid!


Ditto. You don't seem the type. I would love to see some pics, Kilted.  :Smile: 





> me with my pre-ballet class. they were kangaroos in this years recital.


That's such a cute pic.





> I haven't been around here much lately. Hopefully the summer enables me with free time. Here is a picture I took last Sunday, since I've been gone so long.  
> 
> http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m...86/Lauren2.jpg


Beautiful, Grace.

----------


## kilted exile

Yeah, whenever I tell anyone that I get very surprised looks. found pics but it is old & I have no scanner so I have taken a photo of the photo, will try to get a better one.

----------


## Virgil

> me with my pre-ballet class. they were kangaroos in this years recital.


So which one are you blackbird???  :Tongue:  The one sitting down?  :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## ex ponto

Ehm, so be it.

----------


## Logos

> Blackbird's pic brought back memories of when I was 5 & took ballet & tap dancing lessons will have to see if I can find any old pics of that to post....


YES




 :Biggrin: 

Great to see more faces to put to your member names, thanks so much for sharing everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

> me with my pre-ballet class. they were kangaroos in this years recital.


Aww,they are beautiful! *very charmed by those lil 'roos*

----------


## Idril

Riesa and I just got back from meeting up in Minneapolis and I'm happy to say, the magic was just as strong in person as it is online!  :Wink:   :Biggrin:  Here are a few pictures of the two of us:

This is the first day. We're at a rooftop restaraunt in Uptown Minnepolis and Riesa is wearing her rockstar sunglasses.  :FRlol: 


Here we are in our matching t-shirts. Riesa is looking fierce and I just look slighly suspicious.  :Tongue: 


At Minnehaha Falls...and I look like a munchkin.  :FRlol:  


And lastly, here we are at the Weisman Art Museum with downtown Minneapolis in the left hand corner there. It's just a nice shot of two friends catching up.

----------


## Nightshade

WOW! It is SO good you two finally met up !! :Biggrin:  
And idrill you look just Like I thought you would look ! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
 :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

oh my god! its so cool that you guys finally met up!!!!!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> 


I really need to have that smilie!

----------


## Scheherazade

Riesa and Idril! Idril and Riesa!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

I am so glad you have enjoyed your time together! And thank you very, very much for sharing the photos!  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Idril and Riesa! Great!  :Biggrin:  Really nice pictures (especially liked the one where both of you are in the same t-shirt  :Biggrin: ) and am glad you guys got to meet each other finally.  :Banana:

----------


## SleepyWitch

wow, that's just too cool  :Smile:  looks like you had a great time in Minneapolis  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Riesa and I just got back from meeting up in Minneapolis and I'm happy to say, the magic was just as strong in person as it is online!   Here are a few pictures of the two of us:
> At Minnehaha Falls...and I look like a munchkin.


Hey nice to see you both.  :Smile:   :Smile:  I like this picture, though that first one is a really good one too. Minneapolis is a great city. I've been there many times for buisness. I know exactly where that falls is. A little further down is the bridge that collapsed last year. Idril I bet your blonde hair fit in very well with all the scandinvian people there.

----------


## dramasnot6

:Biggrin:  You both look lovely! Congratulations on meeting up,that is so cool!

----------


## Idril

> WOW! It is SO good you two finally met up !! 
> And idrill you look just Like I thought you would look !


And is that a good thing?  :Wink:   :FRlol:  




> oh my god! its so cool that you guys finally met up!!!!!!!!


I know, it really is. There will definitely be another meeting, now it's my turn to come to her. 




> And thank you very, very much for sharing the photos!


You really need to thank Riesa, she was the one that had to be convinced.  :Tongue:  




> wow, that's just too cool  looks like you had a great time in Minneapolis


We had a really great time, it's a great city and we had great company.  :Biggrin:  




> Idril I bet your blonde hair fit in very well with all the scandinvian people there.


Oh yeah, but that's no different from where I live, blondes are definitely the majority up here in "north country". It wasn't until I moved to Boston that I realized that wasn't the case everywhere.  :FRlol:   :Wink:  What once made me a part of the crowd, set me a part and it took some getting used to, not the fact that I was no longer in the majority anymore, just that other people were constantly commenting on the color of my hair...I just never could see what the big deal was.  :FRlol:

----------


## Sarasvati21

I am lazy, so I'm not going to post the same pictures twice, but here is a link to the blog post where they are:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...php?entry=5852

----------


## Riesa

Minneapolis is a well kept secret. They have the _world-class_  http://www.artsmia.org/
the amazing http://www.guthrietheater.org/ and so, so much more. I arrived there thinking.."oh, it's a nice little town, probably only needs a weekend to see it." and left feeling deprived that I had only discovered it's shell. Fabulous, fabulous town....at least in the SUMMER! 

as for meeting Idril, it was as just as she said, like old friends catching up. I arrived nervous, but it took only moments for the odd 'internet' nebulousless to gain form and solidify our friendship into one I have no doubts will be lifelong. 

My only regret now is that we can't now zip out for a pint at the "Local" http://www.the-local.com/home.html.

so my dear friend, where to next? There is only the world left.  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

> My only regret now is that we can't now zip out for a pint at the "Local" http://www.the-local.com/home.html.


That really was a great place. Mallory and I have decided that has to be a regular stop whenever I go there and we also decided that we would have to have a drink to you every time we go.  :Thumbs Up:   :Nod:  Speaking of Mal do you realize that we didn't get one picture of the 3 of us? You, me and Mallory? That's almost criminal. 




> so my dear friend, where to next? There is only the world left.


Vegas, Baby!  :Wink:  And maybe you'll be able to get the tattoo then.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> You really need to thank Riesa, she was the one that had to be convinced.


Thank you, Riesa!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

Great pictures, everyone!

*Idril* and *Riesa* got to meet? Woot!! *Niamh* and I might have, if I had made arrangements in advance (but I didn't know that I was going to wind up in Dublin!!) -- Next time, Niamh!!




> Vegas, Baby!  And maybe you'll be able to get the tattoo then.


Ha ha -- you go, girls!  :FRlol:

----------


## sprinks

:FRlol:  was looking through my camp photos etc. and thought these ones show my personality quite well.  :Tongue: 


I couldn't hula hoop very well  :FRlol: 


I dove after the hoop I lost and ended up on the floor. Again.


Tried (unsuccessfully) to spin the hoop on my leg  :FRlol: 


So I tried to spin them on my arm!!  :FRlol:

----------


## pussnboots

I used to love the hula hoop when I was little. Not sure if I can do it now.

----------


## sprinks

I tried... I really did  :Biggrin: . I think I was just so aware that I was being judged by a group of girls that hate me... Otherwise I'd have tried harder  :FRlol: 

I do miss being able to hula hoop properly though  :Tongue:

----------


## Tersely

I love the background Sprinks. I think I stopped hula hooping by the time I was in high school  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Great pictures, everyone!
> 
> *Idril* and *Riesa* got to meet? Woot!! *Niamh* and I might have, if I had made arrangements in advance (but I didn't know that I was going to wind up in Dublin!!) -- Next time, Niamh!!
> 
> Ha ha -- you go, girls!


Oh that is a Definite!!!!!!!!!!!! But in all fairness to you, you did come looking for me to say hi, but i wasnt in work! :Frown:  Next time!!!!

----------


## Sarasvati21

So...this is me...

----------


## pussnboots

real nice picture Sara. Was that taken in a studio or outside?

----------


## Sarasvati21

Thanks, pussnboots. It was professionally taken outdoors.

----------


## johann cruyff

> So...this is me...


Beautiful!

----------


## Virgil

> So...this is me...


Pretty, Sara. Are you sure you're only eighteen?  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> was looking through my camp photos etc. and thought these ones show my personality quite well. 
> 
> 
> I couldn't hula hoop very well


Sprinksy. I didn't notice these pictures before. How cute.

----------


## Dori

A picture of me taken by my new digital camera (Fujifilm Finepix Z):



I did just a little editing.  :Biggrin:  No smile though, sorry!  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> A picture of me taken by my new digital camera (Fujifilm Finepix Z):
> I did just a little editing.  No smile though, sorry!


Just a little? Are you sure? I remember you looking like the creature from the black lagoon.  :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:  

Nice picture Dori. Even though you're not smiling.  :Wink:

----------


## Sarasvati21

> Pretty, Sara. Are you sure you're only eighteen?


Well, *Virgil*, I _do_ have a couple more months to go before I am officially eighteen.  :Wink:  
I get that quite a lot, though. 

And thank you very much, *Johann*. :Smile:

----------


## Dori

> Just a little? Are you sure? I remember you looking like the creature from the black lagoon.    
> 
> Nice picture Dori. Even though you're not smiling.


I clicked two buttons: "auto-adjust" and "black & white."  :Biggrin:  

I love B&W pics, by the way.  :Smile:

----------


## johann cruyff

> Well, *Virgil*, I _do_ have a couple more months to go before I am officially eighteen.  
> I get that quite a lot, though. 
> 
> And thank you very much, *Johann*.


You're eighteen? :Goof:  

My number is...  :Smile:

----------


## Sarasvati21

:Blush:  Haha, Johann, you forgot to write your number!  :Tongue: 

Happy belated birthday, by the way. How old did you turn?

----------


## djy78usa

This is a picture of a couple of my friends and me at a Boston Red Sox - Tampa Bay Rays game in St. Petersburg, FL. This shot was taken after quite a few $8 beers had been consumed. I'm in the middle on the top row.



p.s. the Rays won!!!

----------


## Virgil

Nice to know you DJ. Looks like the Rays are finally competitors! I love baseball. Do you?

----------


## djy78usa

> Nice to know you DJ. Looks like the Rays are finally competitors! I love baseball. Do you?


Football is still my favorite sport, but I've always loved baseball. I'm actually watching the All-Star Game right now. I've always been a Braves fan, but its great to see my hometown team doing so well. I was back in the Tampa/St. Pete area two weeks ago, the area is electric with Rays fever!

----------


## blackbird_9

Sprinks and sara, you're both so pretty!! and virgil and dj, very handsome.




> You're eighteen? 
> 
> My number is...


NEW GAME!!! Since he insists on being mysterious, let's guess Johann's age... hmmmmm I'm going with 22.

----------


## Dori

> Sprinks and sara, you're both so pretty!! and virgil and dj, very handsome.


Virgil? When did he post a pic?  :Tongue:

----------


## blackbird_9

> Virgil? When did he post a pic?


I just realized that... I meant you Dori. I guess I just looked back at when he quoted you...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Football is still my favorite sport, but I've always loved baseball. I'm actually watching the All-Star Game right now. I've always been a Braves fan, but its great to see my hometown team doing so well. I was back in the Tampa/St. Pete area two weeks ago, the area is electric with Rays fever!


I'm watching it too.




> Virgil? When did he post a pic?


I've got plenty of pictures in here. You can check out the directory and find links to my photos. http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=21102. Hope I don't scare you with my horrific looks.  :Wink:

----------


## Dori

> I just realized that... I meant you Dori. I guess I just looked back at when he quoted you...


Thanks for the compliment then!  :Biggrin: 

Here's another picture (me with my thinking cap on  :Wink: ):



I increased both the contrast and brightness when editing. I like it.

----------


## Sarasvati21

> Sprinks and sara, you're both so pretty!!
> 
> NEW GAME!!! Since he insists on being mysterious, let's guess Johann's age... hmmmmm I'm going with 22.


Thanks, blackbird  :Smile: 

And I don't think he's had a chance to reply yet, but either way, I'm not going to pry. Once is my asking limit for most things  :Wink:

----------


## sprinks

> Sprinks and sara, you're both so pretty!! and virgil and dj, very handsome.


Thankyou  :Smile: 


Awesome photos Dori, I love black and white photos too (photoshop is great!  :Biggrin: )  :Smile: . And the use of black and white in the most recent photo you posted really compliments the pose, creating a really good, kind of deep and melancholy, atmosphere  :Smile:

----------


## johann cruyff

> Haha, Johann, you forgot to write your number! 
> 
> Happy belated birthday, by the way. How old did you turn?


Thank you. :Smile:  Oh,and,about the number,my cell phone has been out of business for a while now,I can't be reached,so I didn't want to give you false hope... :Biggrin:  




> NEW GAME!!! Since he insists on being mysterious, let's guess Johann's age... hmmmmm I'm going with 22.


Ah,I try to keep a mystical aura  :Smile:  

I'm not 22(don't tell me I look 22 in my pics,because I really...don't :Biggrin:  ). I'm actually 19.

----------


## Dori

> Awesome photos Dori, I love black and white photos too (photoshop is great! ) . And the use of black and white in the most recent photo you posted really compliments the pose, creating a really good, kind of deep and melancholy, atmosphere


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

Okay decided to post some more for the sake of it  :FRlol: 
(most are sort of going with the fun random theme like the hula hoop ones were  :Biggrin: )

First, introducing TARZAN SAM:


(From camp again. As you can see, I'd many a fall off that rope swing - hence the dirt  :Tongue: )

Now, SENORITA SAM:

(from my birthday last year - I'm one of the few teenagers round here who has a sombrero in their wardrobe  :Biggrin: )

Also, PUPPETEER SAM:

(Okay, doesn't look like me for some reason. And yes. That _is_ a sock puppet on my hand. Of course. Duh.  :Tongue: )

HOBO, OR PERHAPS JUST MELANCHOLY, SAM:

(we were waiting for a train. We were BORED waiting for a train.)

I didn't quite know my best friend was THAT close with the camera  :FRlol: 


And, SNAKEHANDLER SAM:

The look on my face is like "Oh, this is cool!! NOW GET IT OFF ME!!"  :FRlol: 

And finally, a black and white one. From when I had long hair a short while back:


Well... Hope you've had enough of me now  :FRlol:   :Tongue: 

(I wear that grey jacket a lot. In fact, I'm wearing it now too!!  :FRlol:   :Tongue: )

----------


## Sarasvati21

> Thank you. Oh,and,about the number,my cell phone has been out of business for a while now,I can't be reached,so I didn't want to give you false hope...


Ah, well, thanks for saving me from the pain of false hope  :Tongue: 
Poor phone; whatever did you do to it?




> Ah,I try to keep a mystical aura  
> I'm not 22(don't tell me I look 22 in my pics,because I really...don't ). I'm actually 19.


I would have said 18 or 19.

----------


## farnoosh

nice pix's Sara & Sprinks.

----------


## toni

Sprinks, you're so cute! haha, hope you still remember me ~  :Biggrin: 

Sara, you're the epitome of elegance.  :Wink: 

hi farnoosh~~

----------


## Sarasvati21

Thanks so much, toni! And farnoosh, too.  :Smile: 

Those are cute pictures, by the way, Sprinks.

----------


## pussnboots

love the sock puppet Sprinks!!!

----------


## sprinks

> nice pix's Sara & Sprinks.


Thank you  :Smile: 




> Sprinks, you're so cute! haha, hope you still remember me ~


Thankyou!  :Biggrin:  And of course I do!!  :Biggrin:  It's good to see you again!  :Biggrin: 




> Those are cute pictures, by the way, Sprinks.


Thank you  :Biggrin:  




> love the sock puppet Sprinks!!!


We were on the bus back from camp and the sock is actually the one in my avatar... I was still wearing it... Just not on my foot  :Wink: .
Sock puppets are awesome  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dori

Sure...everything's about sara and sprinks... :Tongue:  (nice photos, btw)

I'm only kidding. 

But some feedback on my last photo would be nice!  :Wink:

----------


## toni

> Sure...everything's about sara and sprinks... (nice photos, btw)
> 
> I'm only kidding. 
> 
> But some feedback on my last photo would be nice!



Aw, *scrambles to the last page-scans page for Dori's picture*
oh there! Very conceptual photo, Dori  :Thumbs Up:  The black and white tones complemented the background and your pose reminds me of some forgotten sculpture--  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> And finally, a black and white one. From when I had long hair a short while back:
> 
> 
> Well... Hope you've had enough of me now  
> 
> (I wear that grey jacket a lot. In fact, I'm wearing it now too!!  )


Oh I love that one. It really captures you.  :Smile:  All of them are neat. 






> Sure...everything's about sara and sprinks... (nice photos, btw)
> 
> I'm only kidding. 
> 
> But some feedback on my last photo would be nice!


You want feedback? Ok, here goes.  :Biggrin:  If you're trying to emulate "The Thinker" well you forgot one thing. The Thinker is stark naked. You've got to redo the pose without your clothes. I'll be waiting.  :FRlol:   :Tongue:  (Nice photo, BTW. But you're room is still a mess. :Wink:  )

----------


## Dori

> Aw, *scrambles to the last page-scans page for Dori's picture*
> oh there! Very conceptual photo, Dori  The black and white tones complemented the background and your pose reminds me of some forgotten sculpture--


Thank you very much for the feedback. It is much appreciated.  :Smile: 




> You want feedback? Ok, here goes.  If you're trying to emulate "The Thinker" well you forgot one thing. The Thinker is stark naked. You've got to redo the pose without your clothes. I'll be waiting.   (Nice photo, BTW. But you're room is still a mess. )


You guessed it. I was trying to pose like Rodin's "The Thinker", but it's been so long since I've seen it (and I didn't bother to look it up either!) that I got the pose a bit wrong. Oh, and I'll get right to that, Virgil.  :Tongue:   :FRlol: 

Here's a pic of what inspired the photo for those who are unfamiliar:



And for giggles:

----------


## Sarasvati21

> Sure...everything's about sara and sprinks... (nice photos, btw)
> 
> I'm only kidding. 
> 
> But some feedback on my last photo would be nice!


Sorry 'bout that, Dori.  :Smile: 

I like your thinking picture. I think it is compositionally interesting. For some helpful hints, though, regarding black and white, I would have to say to be careful about overdoing it with contrast. The whites can look blown out and overdone if you're not careful, and if you adjust things too much, the image becomes noisy (pixel-y). That may be the look you are going for; I know some people like their B&Ws to look like that, as it adds to the overall antique appearance. 
Overall, though, nice work! It's fun to get to see what you look like  :Smile:

----------


## Equality72521

That's my little cousin, Shawn, and me. He just had his 6th birthday on the 18th. This is a lil old because I have braces now. I look the same but add braces...I wear glasses everynow and then but I found this pic and think Shawn is so cuteeee!!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Thanks for the compliment then! 
> 
> Here's another picture (me with my thinking cap on ):
> 
> 
> 
> I increased both the contrast and brightness when editing. I like it.


I like it alot, Dori.





> 


very cute.

----------


## johann cruyff

> That's my little cousin, Shawn, and me. He just had his 6th birthday on the 18th. This is a lil old because I have braces now. I look the same but add braces...I wear glasses everynow and then but I found this pic and think Shawn is so cuteeee!!!


You look very nice,Equality. :Smile:

----------


## pussnboots

I finally have the courage to post a picture of myself. Here I am sitting outside the Museum of Modern Art in NYC

----------


## Niamh

Great to see you PNB!

----------


## Madhuri

my love for bangles  :Biggrin:

----------


## aBIGsheep

I'm Asian. Painfully Asian sometimes.

----------


## Virgil

> 


What a great smile you have Equality.  :Smile:  That's a great picture.




> I finally have the courage to post a picture of myself. Here I am sitting outside the Museum of Modern Art in NYC


Very nice picture PNB. Your hair looks great.  :Smile:  





> I'm Asian. Painfully Asian sometimes.


What do you mean "painfully"? You seem like a nice young man. And you look great with the baby.  :Smile:  Is that the Golden Gate Bridge in the background?

----------


## aBIGsheep

xD
I'm just saying I'm way too asian for my own good. Gadaamnn I love Ramen noodles. 

Me and my famille just went to San Fransisco this summer. Actually it was more like last month, but I just now got all the pictures up on mai myspace/facebook. So I thought I'd just share.

----------


## kiz_paws

> Oh that is a Definite!!!!!!!!!!!! But in all fairness to you, you did come looking for me to say hi, but i wasnt in work! Next time!!!!


Abso - positively, Niamh!  :Nod:  

*Sara* : that is one beautiful photo, WOW!

*Dori*: I liked that new photo of you. Black and white photos are cool!  :Smile: 

*djy78usa*: Great photo, let me guess -- cellphone? (thank gawd for that technology!)  :Wink: 

*Sprinks*: Those photos were awesome! You are a very lovely girl!

*Equality*: Your cousin, Shawn, and yourself are a cute couple... such beautiful eyes!  :Smile: 

*Maddie*, Your bangles are sweet, just like you!  :Smile: 

*aBIGsheep*: Both you and your cousin are cute. What a nice family indeed.  :Smile:

----------


## Sweets America

Pussnboots, from what I can see of your pic, you look very good!!
Sam, I love the black and white pic, it has something special. :Smile:

----------


## Sarasvati21

*aBIGsheep*, your pictures are neat. The one with the baby is cute, and the last one is compositionally interesting. Oh, and I don't have a single drop of Asian blood, but I love Ramen, too.  :Tongue: 

*pussnboots*, your picture is nice--your hair is so pretty!

And thank you, *kiz_paws* :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

Just a couple of new snaps  :Smile:

----------


## aBIGsheep

Thanks for all the praise! I can't wait to see some of your own pictures. 
@Kiz_paws: My whole family is surprisingly attractive. NO NOT INCEST
But all of us are good looking. 

LadyW you're pretty cute :DD

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Just a couple of new snaps


*LadyW*, absolutely adorable, as usual.




Hi, *abigsheep*. Nice to meet you. Awesome pics. You're one good looking dude. 
This one's my fave.  :Biggrin:  



>

----------


## LadyW

> LadyW you're pretty cute D


Thank you  :Smile:  




> 


Haha, this is a great photo  :Thumbs Up:  




> *LadyW*, absolutely adorable, as usual.


Thanks very much *Weisinheimer*. 
Have I ever seen a photograph of yourself? I don't recall..

----------


## toni

> Just a couple of new snaps


oh no, this is the killer, Lady W! My favorite our of alll youuuur pictuuuuures~  :Tongue:  
Simply stunning.

----------


## pussnboots

here's a picture I took from my walk on the boardwalk this weekend

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Thanks very much *Weisinheimer*. 
> Have I ever seen a photograph of yourself? I don't recall..


I've posted a few pictures, not sure how long ago though. You can look at them at the  LitNet Members Photo Album Directory.

----------


## Dori

> Just a couple of new snaps


Mirror pictures? Just like everyone else on myspace.  :Tongue:   :FRlol: 

Good pics, by the way. Despite the overratedness of mirror shots, these turned out good.  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

Lovely picture Puss! If you have more please please share them with us in the Photos taken by you thread>  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

> That's my little cousin, Shawn, and me. He just had his 6th birthday on the 18th. This is a lil old because I have braces now. I look the same but add braces...I wear glasses everynow and then but I found this pic and think Shawn is so cuteeee!!!


you are both so very cute!!  :Smile: 




> I finally have the courage to post a picture of myself. Here I am sitting outside the Museum of Modern Art in NYC


Very nice  :Smile: 




> Just a couple of new snaps


 :Eek:  Wow you are so very pretty!!  :Biggrin: 




> 


You have got some AWESOME photos! I really liked this one (although they were all great  :Smile: )






> *Sprinks*: Those photos were awesome! You are a very lovely girl!





> Sam, I love the black and white pic, it has something special.


 :Blush:  Awww thankyou  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> oh no, this is the killer, Lady W! My favorite our of alll youuuur pictuuuuures~  
> Simply stunning.





> Wow you are so very pretty!!


Thank you so much both of you  :Smile:  
I'm on holiday in Spain at the moment, so I shall post some more upon my return home - both of the scenery and myself {Yes... I am oh-so eager to show the world my sunburnt lobster face - not a good look}

----------


## Dori

Me being gangsta':




 :FRlol:

----------


## Sarasvati21

HAHA!! Dori, I think you need to practice more!! You're getting there, though.  :Tongue:  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

:FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
That does not even begin to quantify how much I laughed.
Nice one Dori  :Wink:

----------


## Dori

I'm in the bathroom which doesn't do much for the photo, but the pose is all that matters. I need to find myself some bling and a boombox to carry around on my shoulder.  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

Not to steal the spotlight from Dori, but his pics reminded me of on camp on the bus when we were bored and posed as gangstas XD

I'm the one on the far right in the glasses  :Tongue:

----------


## Dori

> Not to steal the spotlight from Dori, but his pics reminded me of on camp on the bus when we were bored and posed as gangstas XD
> 
> I'm the one on the far right in the glasses


 :FRlol:  Always coming to steal my spotlight...

...just kiddin'.  :Tongue: 

Thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## Sweets America

Sprinks, you look funny!  :Tongue:  

Huh, on a different point, is that a Mc Flurry I see? You need to give it to me right now, I want it so badly suddenly.  :Nod:

----------


## sprinks

> Always coming to steal my spotlight...
> 
> ...just kiddin'. 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


 :FRlol:  I shan't steal it any more.... we'll share it!  :Biggrin: 




> Sprinks, you look funny!  
> 
> Huh, on a different point, is that a Mc Flurry I see? You need to give it to me right now, I want it so badly suddenly.


thanks!  :FRlol:   :Biggrin: 

Yeah  :Nod:  thats a McFlurry you see! I think I'd like one too, my throat is burning from this cold I have! Although I think the one my friend had on the way back was a bit strange... I think she mixed an Oreo one with a m&m one and then proceeded to pour it into a Coke. I still cant figure out what made her do that!  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyW

A breeze-by tour of my holiday in Menorca here folks:

----------


## Virgil

I love the shades Lady W.  :Smile:  Nice pictures. You are just too cute.  :Wink:

----------


## LadyW

> I love the shades Lady W.  Nice pictures. You are just too cute.


Haha, thank you very much Virgil  :Smile:   :Thumbs Up:  
Yeah, I wished I had real RayBan Wayfarers... but £120 on a pair of sunglasses?  :Eek2:  If only.

----------


## eyemaker

Nice pictures LadyW! Beautiful really.

----------


## InspireMe

i decided i like this forum and feel comfortable enough to post up my picture in a thread. peace. :]

----------


## johann cruyff

> i decided i like this forum and feel comfortable enough to post up my picture in a thread. peace. :]


You are beautiful. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## InspireMe

aw thank you!

----------


## Virgil

> i decided i like this forum and feel comfortable enough to post up my picture in a thread. peace. :]


Nice to meet you Inspire. A very pretty face, if you don't mind me saying.  :Wink:

----------


## Dori

> You are beautiful.





> Nice to meet you Inspire. A very pretty face, if you don't mind me saying.


What they said.  :Wink:

----------


## Poetess

It`s been like ages.
Since I`ve become more familiar with posting my photos, I thought I`d to share some here.

*The Hunter I am* 



This Photos down here was taken by me! It was recommended for an album cover in the U.S. but I didn`t actually heed it.



Now this look lunatic lol. It is dedicated to Pendragon, who wrote me _The Poetess In Black_
I had to were white for a Lunatic/Crying for Serenity photo session. There wasn`t a real photographer and the photo has a lot of mistakes.

----------


## Pensive

You look very nice, Poetess!  :Smile: 

(especially loved the emo-ish touch the second picture gives  :Biggrin: )

----------


## LadyW

> Now this look lunatic lol. It is dedicated to Pendragon, who wrote me _The Poetess In Black_
> I had to were white for a Lunatic/Crying for Serenity photo session. There wasn`t a real photographer and the photo has a lot of mistakes.


Opting for the distressed look here?  :Biggrin: 
I _love_ it.
You have lovely long eyelashes...

----------


## Poetess

Awwww thank you thank you girls! You are adorable and lovely yourselves.

*Pensive*.. I repeat my thanks to you although i`m not an emo.. I would hate myself to death since i`m an anti-emo :P , but as long as you loved it, it`s a great one to me now.

(No offence to anyone or any Emo in the forum.)
Lady, i`m glad you love it.

Thanks again girls.

----------


## Virgil

Good to see you again Poetess. Strange photos, but you look nice.  :Smile:

----------


## Equality72521

heh my pencil looks broken...amanda caught me writing!!!!



emo much?? lol jk



i look orange :*

----------


## LadyW

Great photos  :Smile:  
But I have to say, I _love_ the second photo; you look amazing!

----------


## Virgil

You look very nice Equality, but I must say you look younger than your age.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

*LadyW*, I second the motion that you are indeed cute!

*InspireMe*, lovely picture, nice to see you! 

*Poetess*, great pictures, you are beautiful!

*Equality*, those are great pictures, you're adorable!

----------


## Equality72521

> You look very nice Equality, but I must say you look younger than your age.


Haha. That's funny because I'm usually told that I look older than 16. My boss thought I was 18  :Tongue: 

Kiz, Lady W, and Virgil, thank you!!!

----------


## Niamh

I would have said you where more new goth than Emo. Great pic Poetess! good to see you online.  :Smile: 

Equality- you are a lot younger than i though. i like the one with you writing. thanks for sharing!

----------


## Poetess

> Good to see you again Poetess. Strange photos, but you look nice.


I`m happy to be back myself. I hope I`ll stay longer and be absent for shorter. I`ll manage to put a _normal_ photo when I get it. Thanks


*Equality* you look lovely
*kiz_paws*, my sincere thanks to you




> I would have said you where more new goth than Emo. Great pic Poetess! good to see you online.


Thank you a lot.. I will look for your photos, and Kiz`s.

----------


## Niamh

better off not looking up mine. i'd just crack your computer screen.  :Tongue:

----------


## Poetess

Actually when I saw your pictures, the electricity returned. LOL.. I do like them a lot. I saw only two, is there any more?



*Tiny Dancer* is bloody gorgeous.

Everyone in here is beautiful, this is what I saw.

----------


## djy78usa

Here's an older one I found. It is from one of my last nights in England (sometime in December 07). This is me and my... well, I don't quite know how to label the relationship I had with her. If my eyes seem a little glazed, its because I probably had a _few_ pints that night :Wink:

----------


## LadyW

My tan has faded already  :Frown:

----------


## Poetess

> Here's an older one I found. It is from one of my last nights in England (sometime in December 07). This is me and my... well, I don't quite know how to label the relationship I had with her. If my eyes seem a little glazed, its because I probably had a _few_ pints that night


Handsome  :Wink: 



Lady Lady Lady, I don`t like tans but I like your photo!! I like your hair.

----------


## Poetess

^^ You have these things on your cheeks when you laugh.. I don`t know the name in English but I have them.. I hate them on me but I like them on you  :Biggrin:

----------


## aBIGsheep

Dimples?

People on here are pretty.

----------


## Poetess

Yes, dimples. Thank you!

----------


## InspireMe

> What they said.


thank you dori, virgil, and johann  :Smile:  i appreciate the compliments! 

and jamesian, you shouldn't be self conscious about dimples! it's a really adorable feature, in fact i wish i had them!

----------


## Equality72521

> Here I am, happy to be studying: 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's something very rare - me smiling at work:


ah. You're adorable!

----------


## ShoutGrace

> And here's something very rare - me smiling at work:


Are those Gemtracks behind you? I used to ship data tapes when I worked nights at IBM, and those look just like the sliding racks we used to store the tapes in.

----------


## rachel_bookworm

Aww jamesian i love your little dimples too!! hehe

----------


## caesar



----------


## Annamariah

One of the first photos when I'm no longer a teenager.

----------


## Virgil

> One of the first photos when I'm no longer a teenager.


You don't look any different.  :Tongue:  Do you feel any different?  :Wink:

----------


## Poetess

^^ The first picture I see of yours anyway. I`m sure you were as cute as now.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Annamariah

> You don't look any different.  Do you feel any different?


Not really, I'm just a bit shocked that I'm twenty and it's not at all like I imagined it to be when I was ~10 years old  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> Not really, I'm just a bit shocked that I'm twenty and it's not at all like I imagined it to be when I was ~10 years old


Wait until you hit your 30th birthday. One realizes at that point you're no longer youth. But the worst for me was the 40th. That's when you realize that half your life is over.  :Bawling:  So don't fret at 20. You're entering the best years of life.  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

The worst for me was 50! I don't want to even talk about the next one.

----------


## Weisinheimer

the worst for me was 19  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> the worst for me was 19


Oh that hurts Weisenheimer.  :Bawling:  (Only kidding  :Wink: )

----------


## Chava

Don't know if this will work, but this is from a facepaint i did for myself the other day. Then my neighbour rang the doorbell, and i'd completely forgotten about the paint... Her startled expression brought it back to me though... They all think i'm quite strange.

----------


## mazHur

> Don't know if this will work, but this is from a facepaint i did for myself the other day. Then my neighbour rang the doorbell, and i'd completely forgotten about the paint... Her startled expression brought it back to me though... They all think i'm quite strange.


Wow, you look terrific! :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

That's so cool, Chava.

----------


## Annamariah

> Wait until you hit your 30th birthday. One realizes at that point you're no longer youth. But the worst for me was the 40th. That's when you realize that half your life is over.  So don't fret at 20. You're entering the best years of life.


I certainly hope so, because if the last few years have been "the best time of my life", I don't think I want to live old after all  :FRlol: 

Chava, that's great! Not the sort of make-up I'd wear in everyday life, but sometimes it would be cool to try something like that  :Biggrin:

----------


## InspireMe

Chava you look like a model! The face paint really brings out the color in your eyes. It's a beautiful picture.

----------


## grace86

Oh what handsome and beautiful people on LitNet. Hmm...I should take that into consideration...oh nevermind  :Tongue:   :Wink: 

Thought you might like some pictures from my Guatemala mission trip.

These two are from my off time the last weekend. We went to stay in a cabin at Lake Atitlan when we were all done with our ministry work. So, instead of shopping we decided to go zip lining first! So awesome! I am the second one from the left in the first picture. The guy next to me is from my church and was the only guy on the trip.

The last picture is my take off on one of the zip lines. I will post more later. Somehow I am posting pictures everywhere!





More later of the ministry and kids.

----------


## grace86

Eeep those are really big!

----------


## Niamh

So i bought a new camera and decided to test it out. Here is a new recent pic of me done in portrait mode!

----------


## Virgil

Great photos Grace and Niamh. It's nice to see your faces. I see Grace has been adventurous.  :Wink:

----------


## johann cruyff

Here's me again, shot a few months back. Nothing's different now, except the weather and my location  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

Nice picture Johann. Still no smile? Oh well, your still pretty hot without it.

----------


## johann cruyff

> Nice picture Johann. Still no smile? Oh well, your still pretty hot without it.


There's a smile there,you don't see it? :Biggrin:  Thanks anyway... :Smile:

----------


## grace86

Johann you have very nice eyes!

----------


## Equality72521

> Here's me again, shot a few months back. Nothing's different now, except the weather and my location


Aow. You're cuteee. I agree with Grace, I love your eyes.  :Smile:  There's, like, a visible speck of green in the right one...so pretty.

----------


## sprinks

I agree with grace and Equality!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## johann cruyff

> Johann you have very nice eyes!





> Aow. You're cuteee. I agree with Grace, I love your eyes.  There's, like, a visible speck of green in the right one...so pretty.





> I agree with grace and Equality!!


Thank you very much, ladies.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I agree with grace and Equality!!


I'm going to have to join the bandwagon :Blush:

----------


## Virgil

> Thank you very much, ladies.


Are you blushing yet or is it natural that all the women gush over you?  :Wink:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

Gee, and I thought he had cute lips. I can detect a small smile there in the curve. You do have pretty eyes though, *Johann.* Seriously, nice photo...I am too old to faun over you, but old ladies can look right?.. looks are free. Anyway, you remind me of my son when he was young. He has dark hair and eyes, too...and used to have your length hair.

----------


## johann cruyff

> I'm going to have to join the bandwagon


 :Smile:  Thank you




> Are you blushing yet or is it natural that all the women gush over you?


Blushing...like this:  :Blush:  ? Ha ha, it's hardly natural... I think  :Biggrin:  Don't be jealous  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 




> Gee, and I thought he had cute lips. I can detect a small smile there in the curve. You do have pretty eyes though, *Johann.* Seriously, nice photo...I am too old to faun over you, but old ladies can look right?.. looks are free. Anyway, you remind me of my son when he was young. He has dark hair and eyes, too...and used to have your length hair.


Thank you Janine. And yes, that is a small smile, but the only one I'm capable of  :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

:Biggrin:  
And that is all I shall say, or in fact, all that needs to be said.

----------


## Equality72521

> Blushing...like this:  ? Ha ha, it's hardly natural... I think  Don't be jealous


Yeah, it's bound to be natural, you're too adorable. *fawn*  :Tongue:  jk jk

----------


## Poetess

> Here's me again, shot a few months back. Nothing's different now, except the weather and my location



I misunderstood, I thought you were shot a few months back. Great you`re not lol
I personally can see the smile
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

> I misunderstood, I thought you were shot a few months back.


 :FRlol:

----------


## Tiny Dancer

wait for it...

----------


## Tiny Dancer

> Actually when I saw your pictures, the electricity returned. LOL.. I do like them a lot. I saw only two, is there any more?
> 
> 
> 
> *Tiny Dancer* is bloody gorgeous.
> 
> Everyone in here is beautiful, this is what I saw.


Oh oh oh thank you!!!!
I know I haven't been online in at least half a year but.. well yeah I don't think anyone has missed me. So, I am back.
Be afraid.. be very afraid :P

I think i'll post some more pictures...
Everyone is doing it after all  :Idea: 



This is me and my close friend (i'm the one on the left)




.....

And this one makes me laugh so much
you see, my friends and i aren't exactly that feminine.. we all feel uncomfortable in dresses and stuff. But we had to wear these as a favour to one of our mums who is a fashion designer and these are her creations. We got photographed. I'm in the middle - looking like a right git I must say.  :Alien:

----------


## johann cruyff

Tiny Dancer, you ARE bloody gorgeous!  :Thumbs Up: 

And btw, I'm a Dylan nut, so...nice pic in your signature.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

*Annamariah*, your picture is lovely, I like what you are wearing -- totally matches your gorgeous blue eyes.

*Chava*, you certainly DO look like a model, that picture is awesome!

Great photos, *grace86* -- zip lining sounds fun!

*Niamh*, that is a gorgeous photo of yourself, I love it!

*johann*, I like your picture, and yes, I can see a smile, too.  :Wink: 

*Tiny Dancer*, you and your friends are very lovely, those are great pictures.  :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

Nothing much new going on for me  :Smile: 
I've not been on quite as frequently for the past couple of months but I'm back folks. 


_(Please excuse the large, hideous, pink dressing gown... it's not actually mine)_

----------


## johann cruyff

LadyW, beautiful as always.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Sarasvati21

Well gee, I guess it would sound superfluous now, Johann, after everyone has worn out the compliment-possibilities, to tell you what a great picture that is.

----------


## johann cruyff

> Well gee, I guess it would sound superfluous now, Johann, after everyone has worn out the compliment-possibilities, to tell you what a great picture that is.


My picture?  :Blush: 

Thank you very much, Sarasvati21... I don't think very highly of it, but thanks  :Smile:

----------


## mazHur

My Picture...



 :Smile: 



A recent one with my loving grand daughter,5. !!

----------


## bluevictim

mazHur, I love that picture with your granddaughter. She is absolutely adorable and you two look so happy together. It's clear she loves her grandpa!

----------


## mazHur

> mazHur, I love that picture with your granddaughter. She is absolutely adorable and you two look so happy together. It's clear she loves her grandpa!


Thanks, here is another pic of hers at 5. (BTW she's 6 now!)


 :Smile:

----------


## mazHur

> Thanks, here is another pic of hers at 5. (BTW she's 6 now!)


yet another one,,,,in a different mood!

----------


## bluevictim

She is very cute!

----------


## Madhuri

Maz, the pics are very good....  :Smile:  Your grand daughter is like a Little Princess  :Smile:

----------


## Josef K

My digital camera got stolen over a year ago so these are around 2 years old.

I'm the guy.





I will be purchasing myself a new digital camera after the holidays so I can give you guys an update then  :Wink:  (I look slightly different)

Just found a picture of me with my longer hair... This was about 3 years ago  :Wink:

----------


## ampoule

> My Picture...
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]


Nice to meet you, mazHur!

----------


## kiz_paws

*Maz*, it is great to see you -- now I can put a face to this site's prolific Haiku-ist!  :Smile:  Your grand daughter is very pretty and looks like a real sweetie.  :Nod: 

Hey *Josef*, nice to see you, too! Good luck with the camera purchasing!  :Smile:

----------


## Poetess

> Oh oh oh thank you!!!!
> I know I haven't been online in at least half a year but.. well yeah I don't think anyone has missed me. So, I am back.
> Be afraid.. be very afraid :P


I actually wouldn`t want to be afraid  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Seeing you again in here is a pleasure. I like your photos, and I actually like the dresses your friend`s mother did. The colors and materials are just my favorite.


*LadyW*, just a sweet lady  :Smile:  nice to see you again.

*josef*, yeah yeah you`re the man  :FRlol: 

mazHur, It's really nice seeing you  :Yawnb:

----------


## Niamh

Josef nice to see you!
Oh Maz! your grand daughter is acorable! you must be really proud!

----------


## mazHur

thanks, Niamh. my grand daughter is very loving,,,she's very caring and thoughtful about me...she's studying in class 1. Strangely she is undemanding and gives me no trouble at all!




> Nice to meet you, mazHur!


Hey! After all you got me!! :Smile: 




> *Maz*, it is great to see you -- now I can put a face to this site's prolific Haiku-ist!  Your grand daughter is very pretty and looks like a real sweetie. 
> 
> Hey *Josef*, nice to see you, too! Good luck with the camera purchasing!


Hi

thanks,,,,atleast now you know who is 'behind the mirror'! :Smile: 

yes, Filza is a very nice girl,,,very loving and compassionate.




> Maz, the pics are very good....  Your grand daughter is like a Little Princess


Thank you, ''Memsahib' ! :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Those are wonderful pictures Maz. I had no idea of your age. I thought you were a teenager.  :FRlol:  Your grand daughter is wonderful.  :Smile: 

Nice Pics Josef.  :Wink:

----------


## mazHur

thank you, Virgil.
Thanks goodness I'm past the age of pleasant follies !
best
maz

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

LadyW, you are absolutely stunning! Maz, you're granddaughter looks like a little sweetheart!

I guess it's time for an update..

The first is my best friend and I on Halloween (I'm on the left). 
The other is me and one of my cats, Ollie, who is clearly pleased with the situation.

----------


## Virgil

Nice pctures Classic Charm.  :Smile:

----------


## Josef K

Yes, very nice. You are pretty  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

> LadyW, you are absolutely stunning! Maz, you're granddaughter looks like a little sweetheart!
> 
> I guess it's time for an update..
> 
> The first is my best friend and I on Halloween (I'm on the left). 
> The other is me and one of my cats, Ollie, who is clearly pleased with the situation.


**Classic** those are really nice photos of you. You look so pretty in the first one and so does your friend. Your cat, Ollie (I like that name) looks just like my late cat, Samantha. She would sit like that too, and look like she was squirming to get loose. Ollie is really cute and a pretty big kitty, as well.

----------


## islandclimber

That is an incredibly cute picture with Ollie, *Classic*.. And you have quite the beautiful smile  :Smile:

----------


## symphony

*Tiny Dancer*, _WOW_!

As beautiful as always, *LadyW*.  :Nod: 

Great photos, *mazhur*. Your grand daughter's a perfect little princess!  :Smile: 

That was some really cool hair in that last pic, *Josef*, why did you change it?!

*Classic*, I know now why you chose that nick  :Biggrin:  , excellent shots.

----------


## Niamh

beautiful pics Classic!

----------


## Josef K

> That was some really cool hair in that last pic, *Josef*, why did you change it?!


I let it grow out through the winter and I get it cut short once it gets warm out. Been doing it for about 5 years now; I don't care much about any sort of style  :Biggrin:

----------


## symphony

> I don't care much about any sort of style


May be thats why it looked so cool to me!  :Biggrin: 

This was taken about 2 months ago. I dont have many good photos (mostly my photos are appropriate for halloween parties...) but i've been told this one's good.  :Biggrin: 



P.S. Please ignore the ad below me,  :Biggrin:  couldnt get rid of it.

----------


## kiz_paws

Great pictures, *ClassicC*! Your cat is sweet, wish I could hold a cat (allergies).  :Nod: 

*Symphony*, that is indeed a lovely picture.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Hey! nice to see you Symph! very pretty picture!

----------


## Virgil

> May be thats why it looked so cool to me! 
> 
> This was taken about 2 months ago. I dont have many good photos (mostly my photos are appropriate for halloween parties...) but i've been told this one's good. 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Please ignore the ad below me,  couldnt get rid of it.


One of these days you will give us a full picture of yourself and knock all the guys here off their feet.  :Biggrin:  How thirsty do fish get?  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Thanks, everyone

Symphony, that's a lovely picture!

----------


## djy78usa

Here are a few pictures from my trip home for my brother's wedding:

This is my brother and I at the rehearsal dinner (I'm the one in blue):



This is us on the day of the wedding:



And this is our family welcoming the new bride into the family after the ceremony:

----------


## Virgil

Very dapper DJ.  :Thumbs Up:  Always a good time when family gets together for a happy occainsion. You look great in that uniform.

----------


## stephofthenight

me  :Biggrin: 



RaWr



me in a trEE

WOW ladyw your stunning

----------


## 1n50mn14

^__^ Your hair is gorgeous, Steph!

Most recently... I HAVE HAIR! Muahahahaha. I missed my hair so much. =[

----------


## Niamh

Cool hair! you reminded me of why i've been thinking of dying my hair black again....

----------


## sprinks

Aww you're both so pretty Steph and Becca!  :Smile:  And I LOVE those pink pants!!  :Biggrin:  And you're a handsome guy, djy  :Smile: 

Well here's a fairly recent one of me, even though I've dyed my hair since then  :Smile: :

----------


## Virgil

This thread is turning into a modeling show.  :FRlol:  Nice pictures ladies.  :Smile:

----------


## Equality72521

hahaha more recent ones



And....PILLOW!

----------


## eyemaker

i'm the one in white and green shirt! :Smile:  Camera-shy :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Well, nice to know your face eyemanker, and to know you have normal eyes afterall.  :FRlol:  Why shy? All the pretty girls in the picture seem to be interested in you.  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

Equal! cant see your pics.  :Frown:

----------


## Janine

> i'm the one in white and green shirt! Camera-shy


Am I to believe that 'camera shy' business, *eye*?  :Wink:  I want to see your eyes; we can see them somewhat off on an angle, and they look like very nice dark eyes. Really this is a very handsome photo of you and your friends look so nice, too. I like casual shots like this - candids.

The girls that posted do look like models, *Virgil.* I enjoy seeing what all of your look like. Nice shots.

----------


## Emil Miller

> i'm the one in white and green shirt! Camera-shy


It's interesting to see one of my friends in person. The girls are gorgeous.
There are plenty of gorgeous girls in the West too but none of them have that exotic quality that they have in your part of the world. You are a lucky man.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Eyemaker, you're adorable xD

----------


## Janine

He is that *Becca;* now we need a nice full face shot, so we can see his pretty *eyes*...he is blushing now... I know it!

----------


## Dr. Hill



----------


## Dori

My grandma finally sent me some pictures she took of me. Enjoy:

First, me on the ice:


Me just before playing paintball:


Me on the soccer field:


Me relaxing with an apple after winning in the pole vault---ah, sweet victory:


Me running the 400m hurdles (talk about tanlines! haha):


And finally me pole vaulting  :Biggrin:  :


If you want to see more I would be more than glad to post more. My grandma literally sent me hundreds of pictures (3GB worth).

----------


## Dori

Hmm...methinks I killed another thread.

----------


## Virgil

Love you pictures Dori. I've never pole vaulted. Is it hard? It looks it.

----------


## Dori

> Love you pictures Dori. I've never pole vaulted. Is it hard? It looks it.


Yeah, it's quite hard, especially if you've never done it before. Once you get the hang of it it gets easier though.

----------


## Virgil

> Yeah, it's quite hard, especially if you've never done it before. Once you get the hang of it it gets easier though.


Well, you're quite an athlete. So many different sport you posted there.  :Smile:

----------


## Dori

> Well, you're quite an athlete. So many different sport you posted there.


Well, my friends forced me to play paintball and my coach forced me to run the 400m hurdles. The other three things I do quite willingly though.  :Smile:

----------


## Logos

> Yeah, it's quite hard, especially if you've never done it before. Once you get the hang of it it gets easier though.


 Ah cool!  :Smile:  I love watching pole vault, but they never show enough of it during National/Olympics stuff.

Great pics everybody! nice to see more of the LitNet clan  :Biggrin:

----------


## grace86

Those are some great photos Dori! It's nice to see someone so involved in life! Thank you for sharing!

----------


## Dori

> Those are some great photos Dori! It's nice to see someone so involved in life! Thank you for sharing!


 :Smile:  No problem. Like I said, I have more if anyone cares to see 'em.

----------


## SleepyWitch

wow, *Dori*, you're so athletic!
*Becca*, cool hair! but are you sure about the Amy Winehouse (sp?) eyeliner? sorry to be rude, it's just I've never liked that style of make-up. Well, if you like it....  :Smile: 


my hubby took revenge. I often take pictures of him while he's asleep because he does funny things with his arms or pokes his fingers out of the blanket in a funny way. Tonight he took a picture of me with my legs and arms all twisted up and me looking very grumpy

*behold!!! the sleeping SleepyWitch*. errr, I'm *not* nude in that pic, sorry to disappoint you. the legs and arms of my pajamas must have rolled up

----------


## Niamh

Hey i see you are still blonde! Nice!

----------


## Virgil

> wow, *Dori*, you're so athletic!
> *Becca*, cool hair! but are you sure about the Amy Winehouse (sp?) eyeliner? sorry to be rude, it's just I've never liked that style of make-up. Well, if you like it.... 
> 
> 
> my hubby took revenge. I often take pictures of him while he's asleep because he does funny things with his arms or pokes his fingers out of the blanket in a funny way. Tonight he took a picture of me with my legs and arms all twisted up and me looking very grumpy
> 
> *behold!!! the sleeping SleepyWitch*. errr, I'm *not* nude in that pic, sorry to disappoint you. the legs and arms of my pajamas must have rolled up


Oh you shouldn't have ruined the fanasy and told us about the pajamas.  :Tongue:  An old man like me has to have something to salivate over.  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

> Oh you shouldn't have ruined the fanasy and told us about the pajamas.  An old man like me has to have something to salivate over.


Oh virgil!!! I can only imagine what your missus would say if she read that comment!!

----------


## Dori

> wow, *Dori*, you're so athletic!


Thanks, SleepyWitch.  :Smile:  




> Oh you shouldn't have ruined the fanasy and told us about the pajamas.  An old man like me has to have something to salivate over.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## 1n50mn14

*grumbles about Amy Winehouse comment*

I've gotten that from SOOOO many people recently and I don't think it's anything alike =[ lol. I just don't like her.

Sleepy, gorgeous! Like Marilyn Monroe.

----------


## Virgil

> Oh virgil!!! I can only imagine what your missus would say if she read that comment!!


I was only kidding.  :Wink:

----------


## kiz_paws

I didn't get to see your pic, *eyemaker*  :Frown: 

*djy78usa*, great wedding photos, glad you posted. Your brother looks very happy. Sweet!  :Nod: 

*Dori*, those are good action shots! 

*Steph*, very cute photos!

*Becca*, I loved those pics. You could be a model, ya know?

Hello to you, *Dr.Hill*, nice to put a pic to a name!  :Smile: 

*Sleepy*, cute as always! I do love your hair.  :Nod:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> *grumbles about Amy Winehouse comment*
> 
> I've gotten that from SOOOO many people recently and I don't think it's anything alike =[ lol. I just don't like her.


aaaargh, I knew I'd regret this  :Frown:  of course it looks a lot nicer on you than on Amy Winehouse  :Biggrin:

----------


## Skooter

I'm a very new member here, but I thought I might show you all my face anyway! It's just the most recent picture I have.

----------


## mazHur

> I'm a very new member here, but I thought I might show you all my face anyway! It's just the most recent picture I have.


Wow! you are so cute! :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Hi, Skooter! Cute photo indeed!  :Nod:

----------


## Dori

> I'm a very new member here, but I thought I might show you all my face anyway! It's just the most recent picture I have.


 :Eek2:   :Brow: 

You are beautiful.  :Smile:

----------


## Skooter

Aww, thanks everyone XD. Seems like a lovely community here!

----------


## aBIGsheep

> I'm a very new member here, but I thought I might show you all my face anyway! It's just the most recent picture I have.


Sweet Jesus, Mary and Joseph you're pretty.

----------


## andave_ya

> Aww, thanks everyone XD. Seems like a lovely community here!


 :Biggrin:  You've no idea and how  :Biggrin: .

You look fantastic  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dori

The following pictures were done semi-professionally (a friend of ours has a really good camera and some experience with photography so...) for my senior pictures. My twin brother is in a few of them.

Just me:


My twin brother (right) and I (left): 


Just me again:






My twin bro and I again:

----------


## kiz_paws

Dori, those are SWEET! I love the relationship you have with your bro, that is awesome.  :Nod: 

[And I loved those Crocs, too, I might add!]  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Great pics Dori. I love it when brothers get together like that.  :Smile:

----------


## Dori

> Dori, those are SWEET! I love the relationship you have with your bro, that is awesome. 
> 
> [And I loved those Crocs, too, I might add!]


Thank you, kiz.  :Smile:  

[And they're not technically Crocs (but they're the same thing really...). I love them too!]




> Great pics Dori. I love it when brothers get together like that.


Thanks, Virgil. It was nice being with my brother (unfortunately everyday can't be like that---his girlfriend's around too much).

----------


## Pensive

> The following pictures were done semi-professionally (a friend of ours has a really good camera and some experience with photography so...) for my senior pictures. My twin brother is in a few of them.
> 
> My twin brother (right) and I (left): 
> 
> 
> My twin bro and I again:


Awww you guys look so cute together!  :Smile:

----------


## johann cruyff

> I'm a very new member here, but I thought I might show you all my face anyway! It's just the most recent picture I have.


Not much I can do but to join the gushing over your unequivocal beauty, Skooter  :Thumbs Up:  You're beautiful indeed.

----------


## andave_ya

We didn't get any good pictures of me dancing, though  :Frown:

----------


## Skooter

You look great! What a beautiful dress ^^.

----------


## LadyW

Okay, so I've not been on in a while *slap wrist*, but with the Christmas holidays nearly over, I'm sure I'll be on here avoiding homework (and the like) more regularly. 
So for now, he's some recent snaps (some from my trip to Malta, some from Christmas.)







_[Thought I'd play about with the light here for the fun of it... plus I looked a liiittle bit rough from the night before]_

----------


## SleepyWitch

I've found some old pics of myself.
This is me when I was 17 (10 years ago!!!  :Eek: ). We were on holiday in Berlin.
I'm sure Uncle Virgil will love my hat  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## aBIGsheep

Odin Almighty you're pretty.

----------


## andave_ya

limajean you're gorgeous  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

aww, thanks  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

I find it so much better when you can put a face to a name around here.

----------


## aBIGsheep

> hah thank you 
> :\
> 
> im so bad at taking compliments. I kind of freeze up


Uhuh, I have that effect on people.

----------


## Zee.

Haha...yep yep

----------


## Dori

> second one im quite proud of - photography wise ( i classify myself as a photographer ), considering i took it myself and so i obviously couldnt see what i looked like. pretty good timer shot if you ask me.


I really like the second one. aBIGsheep is right---you _are_ pretty.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

Thankyou, i originally took it for my grandmother - i was taking photos of all my family, framing them and giving her them for christmas. I wanted all the photos to have my eye, my style, so i timed it.

----------


## Virgil

> I've found some old pics of myself.
> This is me when I was 17 (10 years ago!!! ). We were on holiday in Berlin.
> I'm sure Uncle Virgil will love my hat


That is a cute beret. What does that star stand for? You look very nice Sleepy. I like these pictures of you.  :Smile:  Goodness what an attitude you have on your face, like your the queen of the world.  :FRlol:  And what are you drinking? Is that a legal drink for a 17 year old?

----------


## SleepyWitch

> That is a cute beret. What does that star stand for? You look very nice Sleepy. I like these pictures of you.


hahahha  :FRlol:  gotcha! it's an evil communist hat, like Che Guevara's (sp?)  :Biggrin:  How unpatriotic of you to like it  :Smile: 
I probably wouldn't wear it today any longer, though. Besides, I lost it  :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

> second one im quite proud of - photography wise ( i classify myself as a photographer ), considering i took it myself and so i obviously couldnt see what i looked like. pretty good timer shot if you ask me.


Yes that is a nice shot, especially if you used a timer. I never got a self portrait that well with a timer. Nice to know what you look like Lima.  :Smile:

----------


## [D]

nice pictures limajean

----------


## Zee.

Thanks  :Biggrin:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Limejean=cute!

Me and Lora on New Years- those of you who know me know I'm in the green.

----------


## Zee.

Wouldn't let me put it in with the rest. I look pissed off but im just beach tired.
Hair doesnt look as long as it is in this photo - its actually down to my waist.

Forgive the crappy macbook quality..



Thanks Becca  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

> nice pictures limajean


Going for a run?

----------


## 1n50mn14



----------


## [D]

No lol i had gym class and i was just sitting on the ground someone took a picture of me

----------


## Zee.

haha, oh, that explains it

----------


## Dori

> ahh these are better because they're more recent, others were pretty old. last ones:


Still very pretty, but I have a question: why don't you smile in any of them?

----------


## aBIGsheep

K smoldering temptress much?

----------


## Zee.

Doubt it.i look like im talking to a mystical floating duck.
My friend cut herself out  :Frown:

----------


## Dori

> There's a photo of me smiling, i think its on the page before this.
> 
> 
> oh...no, there isn't..
> 
> here we are there.


Ah, there it is. You have a beautiful smile.  :Smile:

----------


## Zee.

you're a cutie, Dori

----------


## Dori

> you're a cutie, Dori


 :Biggrin:  thanks, limajean.

----------


## Zee.

No problem fishy  :Smile:

----------


## Zee.

> 


haha, cute Becca

----------


## prendrelemick

crikey, where do the plain people post?

----------


## Niamh

> crikey, where do the plain people post?


We stopped.  :Tongue: 

Hey LJ, that rubberducky looks as if its floating on thin air.

----------


## johann cruyff

> crikey, where do the plain people post?


That's what I've been wondering as well... I'm ashamed to post anymore after seeing the last few pages  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

Don't be silly!




> We stopped. 
> 
> Hey LJ, that rubberducky looks as if its floating on thin air.


I know, but look closely, you'll be able to see some fingers.

My best friend Charlie cut herself out of the photo  :Frown:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> That's what I've been wondering as well... I'm ashamed to post anymore after seeing the last few pages


Come on, people!!

----------


## Zee.

I don't know what everyone's so worried about. I've looked through a lot of the photos here and i haven't spotted any ogres.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Yeah, Niamh, what are you talking about? You're so pretty!

----------


## Niamh

Nah thats just what happens when you use special settings on cameras.  :Tongue:  i only take a relatively decent pic one in about 300. Usualy i look like a washed up goofy professor.
I would post a pic of what i usually end up like in photos but its just to embarressing....

----------


## kiz_paws

Girl, I hear ya!

But you have some wickedly nice photos, C'mon, Niamh!  :Nod:

----------


## Niamh

hahaha!!! good response!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

That's a really pretty shot- it looks so..textured? Know what I mean?

How do you take your self shots?

----------


## Virgil

That last one is an excellent shot Limajean. You are very good with a self timer. How do you frame it so well? Is it multiple attempts? I guess with digital now you know instantly if one frames it. I bet, judging by your age, you haven't shot the old 35mm film.  :Tongue:  This last shot you captured some really nice detail. You can see almost every strand of hair. What camera are you using?

----------


## BlueSkyGB

Yes have to agree with the masses...wonderful pic...

----------


## Cat_Brenners

Mine is on my profile but don't want to put it here. Sorry. I know this is fun.
Hugs, Cat

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Since the world has been scared off by LJ's gorgeousness, I'll sacrifice myself.
Here's some background: I was studying and my housemate decided she didn't feel like working so she was going to "keep me company" by "playing with my laptop". Apparently that means take pictures of me...bah...

I was studying my little heart out..learning bovine anatomy like it's my job...

And then I realized what she was doing- this is my "Will you go away, please!?" face...

"Look, the door is that way!!"

And then I realized that if you can't beat 'em, join 'em!...

And then I realized that getting rid of her was hopeless...

So there!! Feel free to look as ridiculous as you'd like!

----------


## Dori

> Since the world has been scared off by LJ's gorgeousness, I'll sacrifice myself.
> Here's some background: I was studying and my housemate decided she didn't feel like working so she was going to "keep me company" by "playing with my laptop". Apparently that means take pictures of me...bah...
> 
> I was studying my little heart out..learning bovine anatomy like it's my job...
> 
> And then I realized what she was doing- this is my "Will you go away, please!?" face...
> 
> And then I realized that if you can't beat 'em, join 'em!...
> 
> ...


 :FRlol:  Haha, nice. You have a pretty smile, by the way.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

thanks :Smile:

----------


## Joreads

Charm lovely photo's.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> CC you're beautiful.
> 
> You look extremely kind.


thank you :Blush:

----------


## andave_ya

hear hear! you look great!!

----------


## kiz_paws

CC, those are lovely pictures indeed. You look great!  :Nod:

----------


## TheInsomniac

I lost a bet to a friend in a cointoss to post these pictures up. Try not to enjoy them too much  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

Nice photos everyone  :Biggrin: 

I love black and white photography so most of my photos tend to be in black and white:

Normally my smile doesn't look so forced... but oh well!

My friend has this serious obsession with me pouting. One drama lesson she stood in front of me saying "Pout pout pout pout!" until I did!  :Tongue:  Then she was all like "Awwww thats so cute". My friends are weird.

I like bright random outfits  :Tongue:  (I actually went to work in this after the photo!  :Biggrin:  :FRlol: ) (I love those stockings) (oh and there _is_ someone under me, I was originally sitting on him, then decided just to lay on him  :Tongue: )

----------


## Pensive

You guys look very nice, Charming and sprinks!  :Smile:

----------


## weltanschauung

some nice shots in here. 
here's my evil self

----------


## TheInsomniac

Im feeling colder on the inside already Weltan. !

YOU LOOK VERY ATTRACTIVE

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Love the outfit, Sprinks! You're so cute!

Everyone else looks really good too! 

p.s. Insomniac I love (the first line of) your signature...I love that movie

----------


## TheInsomniac

> Love the outfit, Sprinks! You're so cute!
> 
> Everyone else looks really good too! 
> 
> p.s. Insomniac I love (the first line of) your signature...I love that movie


Lol.. Nobody loves the second half of the signature though.. I find it amusing ^_^

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Lol.. Nobody loves the second half of the signature though.. I find it amusing ^_^


okay, fine, it's funny...just...wrong lol

----------


## Virgil

Nice pictures Insominiac, Sprinksy, and nice dog Limajean.  :Smile: 




> some nice shots in here. 
> here's my evil self


Welty, I never thought you were a female.  :Eek:  I woud not have guessed. You're quite pretty. And you're not evil.  :Wink:

----------


## weltanschauung

yeah.. im quite butch am i not?
and yes, im evil. thats what the million imps of hell keep whispering in my ear, so it must be true.

----------


## Virgil

> yeah.. im quite butch am i not?
> and yes, im evil. thats what the million imps of hell keep whispering in my ear, so it must be true.


You seem feminine to me.

----------


## kiz_paws

*Insomniac*, dude you're handsome!  :Smile: 

*Sprinksie*, great photos -- I really loved the B&W's, but the last one was très cute -- including that PacMan bracelet you are sporting -- I LOVE IT!! I want one, too!  :Wink: 

*Limajean*, as the site's only _FairyDogMother_, may I say that your dog is adorable? Hope you'll post more of this handsome creature.  :Nod: 

*weltanschauung*, your photo is lovely, and how you played with it was cool. I'm going to try something like that. Was it photoshop?  :Smile:

----------


## weltanschauung

i used an uber lame hp photo thing, but if you have photoshop which is super elite, it'll be even easier and a lot cooler.
if you want i can do a few tricks for you, we can compare later whos awesomer  :Biggrin:

----------


## TheInsomniac

> *Insomniac*, dude you're handsome!


Why thankyou ^_^

Im single.  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

> Love the outfit, Sprinks! You're so cute!


thanks!  :Smile: 




> Nice pictures Insominiac, Sprinksy, and nice dog Limajean.


thanks Virg  :Smile: 




> *Sprinksie*, great photos -- I really loved the B&W's, but the last one was très cute -- including that PacMan bracelet you are sporting -- I LOVE IT!! I want one, too!


Thanks!!  :Biggrin:  Yes I LOVE that bracelet. I wondered if anyone would see it! At the place where I got it they have the coolest random jewelry. They not only have the PacMan bracelet, but also matching earrings and necklace!!  :Eek:

----------


## Niamh

Well here it is everyone! Heres a picture of me and Nightie out for my birthday last night. (nightie is wearing nightshade!  :Biggrin: )

----------


## subterranean

This was taken last December in Dubai. The background is the new Hotel Atlantis. There's very huge aquarium inside that hotel. Most of the nice stuffs in Dubai are man-made. Of course, when you got that so much money, you can build everything you want.

----------


## LadyWentworth

*Niamh*, very nice pic of you guys (I am happy to have a face to go with Nightie's name  :Smile:  - now _if only I would do the same thing_, right?  :Smile: ). Geez, you guys look happy, though!  :Biggrin:  You _really_ must've been having a great time!  :Biggrin: 

*subterranean*, that hotel is incredibly beautiful!! I can only imagine how beautiful it must be in real life!

----------


## Niamh

> *Niamh*, very nice pic of you guys (I am happy to have a face to go with Nightie's name  - now _if only I would do the same thing_, right? ). Geez, you guys look happy, though!  You _really_ must've been having a great time! 
> 
> *subterranean*, that hotel is incredibly beautiful!! I can only imagine how beautiful it must be in real life!



Yes! we need to put a face to your name too LW!!!!  :Biggrin: 
heres another one. (hope nightshade doesnt mind this one! we both agreed on the other one.) its a group pic of the four of us that were out last night. Nightshade, Me, and my friends Lisa and Ciara.
Its a funny one! we were all laughing... kinda

----------


## pussnboots

Hey Subby, who's the guy in the picture ?

----------


## Nightshade

> Yes! we need to put a face to your name too LW!!!! 
> heres another one. (hope nightshade doesnt mind this one! we both agreed on the other one.) its a group pic of the four of us that were out last night. Nightshade, Me, and my friends Lisa and Ciara.
> Its a funny one! we were all laughing... kinda


 ne'r mind me what about Lisa and Ciara? plus I want my tea piccy!!! ( I dont care which pictures you put up ecept for the one from this morning  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Ah they wont mind! will email you the tea piccy tomorrow.  :Smile:  i'll send them hopefully by afternoon. 
Its boring over here now!

----------


## sprinks

Haha awesome photos!!  :Biggrin:  Looks like you had a great time  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Well here it is everyone! Heres a picture of me and Nightie out for my birthday last night. (nightie is wearing nightshade! )


What a great photo!!! I love it. You two look great. I see you're have a grand time.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> This was taken last December in Dubai. The background is the new Hotel Atlantis. There's very huge aquarium inside that hotel. Most of the nice stuffs in Dubai are man-made. Of course, when you got that so much money, you can build everything you want.


What a world traveler you are Subby.  :Biggrin:  You lead some life.  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

It was a great night Virg and sprinks!! thanks!

----------


## NickAdams

I haven't looked at this thread for a few months and I see I've missed so much. There have been a lot of new additions to Lit-Net recently, so I'll have to take some time out to see who everybody is.

----------


## NickAdams

O! Let me not forget some recent photos.


Here's me at the Dentist's office:


This is why you never leave your door unlocked while you're asleep. :Wink: 


A friend has lymphoma and lost her hair because of the chemo treatments, so we shaved our heads to support her.

----------


## Weisinheimer

Great pictures, Nick!




> A friend has lymphoma and lost her hair because of the chemo treatments, so we shaved our heads to support her.


That's really awesome. You must be great friends  :Smile:

----------


## subterranean

> Hey Subby, who's the guy in the picture ?


He's my colleague and good friend. He just got married last Jan 3rd (newlyweds he he).





> What a world traveler you are Subby. You lead some life.


I'm grateful, Uncle Virg...I'm grateful.

----------


## Niamh

that was a very sweet thing to do nick!!!

----------


## sprinks

aww yeah they're great photos Nick!  :Smile:  That was such a lovely thing for you all to do  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

That was a very nice thing Nick. Which one is the one with lymphoma, or is she not in the picture. And are all those tattos over your arms? You're such a good looking young man and you go and ruin it with these childish tattoos.  :Wink:  What would Hemingway say? Wiat until you get older and you'll regret it.  :Smile:

----------


## NickAdams

> Great pictures, Nick!
> 
> 
> That's really awesome. You must be great friends


I've haven't know her that long and I already have short hair so it wasn't a stretch for me, but I applaud my wife for shaving hers.




> That was a very nice thing Nick. Which one is the one with lymphoma, or is she not in the picture. And are all those tattos over your arms? You're such a good looking young man and you go and ruin it with these childish tattoos.  What would Hemingway say? Wiat until you get older and you'll regret it.


She is the one I'm hugging.

What would Hemingway say? I have to go with a classic: if Hemingway were alive who would say, "get me out of here. I'm alive!" :FRlol: 

There is a 50/50 chance I'll regret it. Let's hope I get the positive 50.

You know I'm interested in language, text, images. The tattoos is a part of my interest in expression, communication, connotation, context, blah, blah, blah, lol. They will continue to speak when I cease to.

----------


## Niamh

I think the bee tattoos ace!

----------


## Virgil

> I've haven't know her that long and I already have short hair so it wasn't a stretch for me, but I applaud my wife for shaving hers.
> 
> 
> 
> She is the one I'm hugging.
> 
> What would Hemingway say? I have to go with a classic: if Hemingway were alive who would say, "get me out of here. I'm alive!"
> 
> There is a 50/50 chance I'll regret it. Let's hope I get the positive 50.
> ...


 :FRlol:  Nick you are a fine man. I really like you.  :Smile:

----------


## NickAdams

> I think the bee tattoos ace!


Thanks, but they're Dali inspired bees (ants). :FRlol:  



> Nick you are a fine man. I really like you.


 :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> thanks, but they're dali inspired bees (ants). 
> 
> :d


love!!

----------


## Niamh

Woops! they look like bees!  :FRlol:

----------


## kiz_paws

> i used an uber lame hp photo thing, but if you have photoshop which is super elite, it'll be even easier and a lot cooler.
> if you want i can do a few tricks for you, we can compare later whos awesomer


Ha ha, I think you'll win hands down!  :Wink: 




> Why thankyou ^_^
> 
> Im single.


Ha ha -- ok girls, line up!  :Wink: 



> Thanks!!  Yes I LOVE that bracelet. I wondered if anyone would see it! At the place where I got it they have the coolest random jewelry. They not only have the PacMan bracelet, but also matching earrings and necklace!!


Too cool! I'll have to keep an eye for jewelry of this nature -- I love retro stuff, and PacMan is as retro as it gets (well, of course, if you don't include GUMBY!!)  :Wink: 


*Nightie* and *Niamh* -- lovely pictures! YAY, we finally got to see Nightie.  :Smile:  Glad that the two of you are having such a nice time. What a memorable birthday it must have been for you, Niamh!  :Smile: 

*Sub* - great photo! You really are a globe trotter!  :Wink: 

*Nick*, your photos are awesome, you are a very handsome man indeed. And your shaving your head (and your friends doing this too) was a deeply touching gesture. Your group of friends are wonderful people, this really made me smile.

I also love the tattoes. Nice touch!  :Nod:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Nick, you are a sharp dresser! Love your tattoos, and your friend actually looks AMAZING with no hair! Wowza!

I hacked off my bangs xD. Here are some photos. They all lie: I don't really have cheekbones aha.



Impending jaw surgery, money permitting. Yuck!



I love my PB&J shirt...



Only mascara! *gasp*



Peekabo! I see you!

----------


## weltanschauung

> I think tattoos are absolutely beautiful


i see...

----------


## Niamh

Becca those pics are Ace! you look fab! a fringe suits you so well! Shaped your face.

----------


## NickAdams

Thanks all. :Biggrin: 

I derive pleasure from minor pain, but not the sexual pleasure of a masochist. :Blush:  It's more like a sedative, it makes me sleepy. 

BeccaT: It the right side of your head shaved as well? I like your ear plug. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Nick, both sides of my head are shaved like that. It used to be a mohawk, but now it's too long =[

----------


## Niamh

I think your hair is lovely down like that and with the fringe.  :Nod:

----------


## NickAdams

> Nick, both sides of my head are shaved like that. It used to be a mohawk, but now it's too long =[


I was going to say that it's a neat kind of mohawk.

----------


## sprinks

some new photos  :Smile:  my hair is getting long again but I shan't cut it until after the ball  :Biggrin: 




I love black and white photos  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

they are great Black and White Photos Sprinks!

----------


## sprinks

thanks Niamh  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

Stunning photos, Becca.  :Nod: 

Sprinks, your hair is lovely long, and I really like the B&W takes -- great pix!  :Smile:

----------


## atiguhya padma

3180456772_f8b8ed2235[1].jpg

I don't know if this is gonna work......

----------


## 1n50mn14

^__^ You have awesome hair. So hippie-ish (hope you don't take offence to that o_O!)

Sprinks is pretty.  :Wink:

----------


## sprinks

> Sprinks, your hair is lovely long, and I really like the B&W takes -- great pix!





> Sprinks is pretty.


Aww thanks both of you  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

since everyone is showing their pics....I thought I would post one of mine again...  :Biggrin: 

Its taken from a cell phone, from a trip this weekend  :Smile:  Its a bit blurred. I will post more later

so, this is me:

----------


## kiz_paws

> 3180456772_f8b8ed2235[1].jpg
> 
> I don't know if this is gonna work......


Worked for me.  :Nod:  Great photo and nice to meet you!

Maddie, that is a lovely picture of you, blurry or not. Look forward to more photos! Take care,
K♥zzo

----------


## pussnboots

nice picture Maddie!!

----------


## Virgil

As always you are lovely Maddie.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Thanks  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Thats a great picture Maddie!!!

Good seeing you AP!!

----------


## weltanschauung

im getting good at this, and waiting for kiz_paws to enter the realm!




couldnt pick one, sorry.

----------


## alakungfu

For Valentine's Day

----------


## 1n50mn14

Circle dance!

----------


## Equality72521

Okay, I have two.

This is a picture of something that I drew:



I hope it works...


And here is a recent ME!  :Tongue: 



Okay, I hope that works too...

I know...I am such a dork. I braided my hair one night and that is how it came out  :Tongue:

----------


## kiz_paws

> im getting good at this, and waiting for kiz_paws to enter the realm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldnt pick one, sorry.


I liked the red one the best -- very cool effect. As for me, I am too darn lazy to play with effects.  :Blush: 

*Bec* - Those boots are awesome!

*Equality*, you're adorable! And a fantastic artist -- that's one very real eye indeed!  :Nod:

----------


## johann cruyff

So... Here's another one of my extra boring pictures... Taken a few days ago in a restaurant.

----------


## weltanschauung

> I liked the red one the best -- very cool effect. As for me, I am too darn lazy to play with effects.


COME ON, LAZY!





im addicted

----------


## Pensive

They all look very nice with these effects, weltanschauung!  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

........

----------


## kiz_paws

That is a very good photo, *johann*, you look like you are enjoying the restaurant.  :Wink: 

*weltanschauung*, those are cool -- I liked that burst of psychedelics one the best.  :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

Wow, we have quite the artists amongst us! Those are great, weltanschauung!  :Nod: 




> Finally, am here.


Awww, you're so cute, Pensy!  :Smile:  I didn't think you were that young, though  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

Aww pensy!!! Sooo Cute!!!

----------


## Virgil

> Finally, am here.


That's little Pensy!! Ah, she's cute. But she doesn't have blue wings.  :Tongue:  I'm sure you look just as adorable now, little bird.  :Smile:

----------


## Equality72521

> So... Here's another one of my extra boring pictures... Taken a few days ago in a restaurant.


Still super cute as ever  :Tongue: 

weltanschauung: super cool effects!

----------


## Janine

*Pensy,* you are adorable! How old were you there? I love your hair - so much hair at a young age! Wow!

----------


## weltanschauung

> 


very very nice  :Thumbs Up: 

i venture a little doodling once in a while, also:

----------


## Dori

> very very nice 
> 
> i venture a little doodling once in a while, also:


That's some very decent shading you got going there.  :Wink:

----------


## weltanschauung

> That's some very decent shading you got going there.



you think so? 



(on the other hand, the trace is complete horsesh&#%@#@#%$t)

----------


## kiz_paws

*Pensy*, ADORABLE!  :Smile:

----------


## Equality72521

> 


Wow....much better than mine....

----------


## Mag Master 21

I'll add my pic since I'm fairly new...

----------


## kiz_paws

Well hello, Mag Master! Those are very nice pictures, you have a very sweet smile. Welcome to LitNet.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

> We didn't get any good pictures of me dancing, though


I was going through the last few pages of this thread, and I totally missed this cute photoshoot of you, Andya! Very lovely -- hope you had a very good time at the New Year's Ball! 
Such a gorgeous dress...  :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

> Awww, you're so cute, Pensy!  I didn't think you were that young, though





> Aww pensy!!! Sooo Cute!!!





> That's little Pensy!! Ah, she's cute. But she doesn't have blue wings.  I'm sure you look just as adorable now, little bird.





> Pensy, ADORABLE!


Ah, you all are very sweet too.  :Smile:  




> Pensy, you are adorable! How old were you there? I love your hair - so much hair at a young age! Wow!


Well, I was born in December, and looking at the clothes it must tell you it's the summer. I don't think I would be more than seven or eight months over here. Yeah, I have always had thick hair. They look quite funny to me on my photos of youger days for some unknown reason  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Welt- There is a thread on the forum somewhere dedicated to Litnetters artwork. Recurra set it up if you want to post your art there.

Equality- Question. Do you have Irish in you? I'm asking because you have smily Irish eyes.

Me and my best friend taken last night.

----------


## Schokokeks

Nice picture, Niamh!! Very warm colours, they suit you  :Smile: 
And you have such a fantastic eye for jewellery! If ever I need to dress up for some grand occasion, I'll call you to be my style advisor!  :Nod:

----------


## Niamh

> Nice picture, Niamh!! Very warm colours, they suit you 
> And you have such a fantastic eye for jewellery! If ever I need to dress up for some grand occasion, I'll call you to be my style advisor!


When you come over we will do accessory shopping!

----------


## 1n50mn14

As always, nice pics from Lima and Niamh. And all of the other Lit-Netters... we are a good looking bunch  :Tongue: 

And I call this series: My Last Night in Canada (alternatively titled: Why Didn't Anyone Take Away the Vodka?)


Things just go downhill from here...





Though I'm proud to say, I haven't had a drink in... oh, three weeks?

----------


## subterranean

Love the hair, Becca!

----------


## PoeticPassions

ahh... don't know which pics to post... but well here are a few...

----------


## Niamh

Becca i'm with Subby! I think your hair is cool!
PP! you look like someone i work with.

----------


## subterranean

Long black wavy hair, something I will never have  :Bawling:   :Biggrin: 

You are very pretty, PP.

P.S.: one of my nicknames is PP, short from Polly Pocket.

----------


## Niamh

But subby! you have that beautiful shiny hair i would love to have!

----------


## subterranean

> But subby! you have that beautiful shiny hair i would love to have!


What the hell is wrong with us???
 :Crash:

----------


## PoeticPassions

though I fear I will sound cheesy, I will say it anyway: we're all beautiful! inside and out hehehe  :Biggrin: 

but thanks sub... oh and I used to love polly pocket when I was younger! I still have a few polly pockets somewhere... ah, now I want to play with them. 




> PP! you look like someone i work with.


My doppelganger, perhaps???  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> What the hell is wrong with us???


We always find fault!




> My doppelganger, perhaps???


Perhaps!  :Tongue:

----------


## subterranean

> We always find fault!


No, I think we just need new hairstyle, or hairstylist.

----------


## Niamh

Probably. Although with my hair there isnt much one can do. Silly thick hair. *humph*

----------


## subterranean

Someone's waking up early today.

----------


## Niamh

you really are an early bird LJ!

----------


## subterranean

Wonderful. I might fancy a company should I decide to reduce my daily 5 hours sleep.

----------


## kiz_paws

*limajean*, that is a sultry pic of ya'll -- you should think about modelling, you are quite gorgeous ya know!  :Nod:  May I ask if that is a wedding ring set you are wearing (hope you don't mind my asking). Also, how long did the henna last? I've been thinking of having something done...

*Niamh* -- a very lovely picture of two sweet Irish lassies. I can picture you guys tearing up the place at the St.John Gregory .... (awesome fun, let me come too!)  :Wink: 

*Becca*, you never fail to put a smile to my face. Glad that you're cuttin' down some, though!  :Nod: 

*PoeticPassions* -- I never 'met' you before, so welcome to LitNet. You are a very lovely girl, thanks for posting your pix!  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Very pretty PoeticPassion, and I don't think I've wecomed you to lit net. Welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## Dori

(What the heck is henna?)

----------


## Dori

> wiki it. hehe


 :Rolleyes:  If I must...

*opens new tab* tap-tap-tappity-tap
click
tap tap tap-tap tap
*scrolls down*
hmm..mhm...mhm...ahh....

I see.

----------


## PoeticPassions

Thanks Kiz Paws and Virgil! Glad to be here  :Smile: 




> PP - you are beautiful.


Ah you are quite beautiful yourself... I love the photos, and I have looked at them a few times  :Biggrin:  

"Beauty will save the world." -Fyodor Dostoevsky

Now get to it! haha :P

Oh and Kiz Paws and Virgil, did you post photos up? if so, which page? I have not had the chance (or the patience I suppose) to go through all of these pages... well, seeing as there are 247, if I had gone through all the pages then I would be CERTAIN that I have no life... this way, I'm just kind of sure...  :Smile:

----------


## a_little_wisp

Limajean. You are stunning. Why aren't you modeling, no, srsly, why not? :O 

Nervesnervesnerves-

WELP. Might as well: 



NAPOLEON BONAPARTE AND I. He's my Build-a-Bunny. Not my favorite plushie, no, but he's close, and Sarah is definitely worried. Yes, I'm 21.  :Blush: 

Two years ago at an anime convention. I'm on the right, my best friend Katie- she's teh hott, yes - is on the left:



Most recent, experimenting with my color thing-ys.










Haleighana Jones (I've always wanted to be Indy when I grow- oh wait, I am grown up.) - and it wasn't even Halloween.

MA FAMILLE - siblings, actually, and I.

----------


## kevinthediltz

a little wisp you are stunning.  :Biggrin:

----------


## a_little_wisp

:Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: 

Well, d*amn, that is certainly one I've never heard. Thank you, Kevin!!

----------


## Dori

> Ah you are quite beautiful yourself... I love the photos, and I have looked at them a few times  
> 
> "Beauty will save the world." -Fyodor Dostoevsky
> 
> Now get to it! haha :P


I love that quote!  :Biggrin:  
(I have something to add, but I can't.)




> Limajean. You are stunning. Why aren't you modeling, no, srsly, why not? :O 
> 
> Nervesnervesnerves-
> 
> WELP. Might as well: 
> 
> 
> 
> NAPOLEON BONAPARTE AND I. He's my Build-a-Bunny. Not my favorite plushie, no, but he's close, and Sarah is definitely worried. Yes, I'm 21. 
> ...


You're beautiful. You're the second one from the left in the last photo, right?




> Well, d*amn, that is certainly one I've never heard. Thank you, Kevin!!


Be prepared. You'll likely be showered with compliments.  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

great pics Wisp! very pretty!

----------


## Virgil

> a little wisp you are stunning.


She certainly is, and I given how good your writing is I would have thought older. You have a nice family as well. Nice to know you Wisp.  :Smile:

----------


## kevinthediltz

> Well, d*amn, that is certainly one I've never heard. Thank you, Kevin!!


Of course!  :Smile:

----------


## a_little_wisp

*Dori*, second one from the left, yes. The blond with the whiskey-colored eyes is Miranda, the youngest girl with the gorgeous dark eyes is Amanda, my dear, dear brother Matt is holding our new baby cousin, Lilly. 

Thank you very much for your compliment.  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  I've been told 'cute' - but 'beautiful' and 'stunning' are somethin' else - they're Limajean. XD
This thread is going to be the death of me. 

*Niamh*, hullo! Haven't spoken to you yet! Thank you, very much.  :Biggrin:  I think you're quite lovely too, you know! (I love the name Niamh, by the way, is that your real name?) It means 'radiance; brightness'. 

*Virgil*, that you thought I was older because of my writing is a compliment in itself. I'm just recently 21, as of Jan. 28, so not _too_ young. I do have a nice family, I simply must agree. xD Thank you very much!

----------


## Dori

> *Dori*, second one from the left, yes. The blond with the whiskey-colored eyes is Miranda, the youngest girl with the gorgeous dark eyes is Amanda, my dear, dear brother Matt is holding our new baby cousin, Lilly. 
> 
> Thank you very much for your compliment.  I've been told 'cute' - but 'beautiful' and 'stunning' are somethin' else - they're Limajean. XD
> This thread is going to be the death of me.


Both you and limajean are beautiful. There's no reason why we can't have several beautiful women on this forum (the more the merrier!  :FRlol: ).

----------


## kevinthediltz

I figured I would finally do this, but there are pretty much no pictures that i have that show my face. mostly because they are taken at work. But i found 2.
Im the one in leather gloves holding the iron. 
And the one on the left in the twins picture. (me and my best friend realized that we had dressed exactly the same that day)

----------


## subterranean

Aw, it's about time! We surely need more boys around here.  :Wink:

----------


## kevinthediltz

Well im glad to be here.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> I figured I would finally do this, but there are pretty much no pictures that i have that show my face. mostly because they are taken at work. But i found 2.
> Im the one in leather gloves holding the iron. 
> And the one on the left in the twins picture. (me and my best friend realized that we had dressed exactly the same that day)


Nice to meet you Kevin. I don't think I've welcomed you here. Welcome to Lit Net.  :Smile:  Looks like you'ree not afraid of hard work.  :Wink:

----------


## kevinthediltz

Nope, im definately not. :FRlol:  Considering I grew up working on a ranch, I'm not really afraid to get dirty.

----------


## subterranean

> looks like you'ree not afraid of hard work.





> not your average cowboy


 :Nod:

----------


## a_little_wisp

Thank you, Dori!! 

Kevin, you're very handsome!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kevinthediltz

Pshhhhh :Blush:  am not.

Thank you wisp.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Wisp and PP, you're both absolutely beautiful!! (As is LJ, though I've told her that many times now haha)

I agree with Wisp, Kevin, you are quite handsome!

Welcome, to all the new people!


Man, I disappear for a week and all these gorgeous new people show up! :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

> Oh no Kiz!
> 
> The camera I used, on my computer, just reversed it. So the rings are really on my other hand 
> 
> That henna was black henna, which isn't recommended as a lot of people "apparently" can get burns from it.
> 
> I dunno - I have really sensitive skin and i was fine. Last 6 weeks. Normal henna which is brown/red, will last up to 3, if i'm not mistaken


Well thanks for your reply -- now I can't decide if it is black or the brown/red I'll go for...  :Wink:  I don't really want to get burns and all ...  :Eek: 



> Oh and Kiz Paws and Virgil, did you post photos up? if so, which page? I have not had the chance (or the patience I suppose) to go through all of these pages... well, seeing as there are 247, if I had gone through all the pages then I would be CERTAIN that I have no life... this way, I'm just kind of sure...


Well, there's a faster way, just head for the _LitNet Members' Photo Directory_, in this thread: Members' Directory. Virgil is there, me, and a whole kaboodle of faithful LitNetters!  :Wink: 

*Wisp*, yes, you are very cute and it is a pleasure to make your acquaintance. **curtsies**  :Smile: 

*Kevin*, nice to meet you, too. Very nice pictures.  :Nod:

----------


## Niamh

> *Niamh*, hullo! Haven't spoken to you yet! Thank you, very much.  I think you're quite lovely too, you know! (I love the name Niamh, by the way, is that your real name?) It means 'radiance; brightness'.


Hello to you too!  :Biggrin:  Lovely to meet you.
Yes Niamh is my real name.  :Smile: 



> I figured I would finally do this, but there are pretty much no pictures that i have that show my face. mostly because they are taken at work. But i found 2.
> Im the one in leather gloves holding the iron. 
> And the one on the left in the twins picture. (me and my best friend realized that we had dressed exactly the same that day)


Nice to see you kevin! Welcome to the forum!

----------


## Mathor

this is the only pic i have of me

----------


## Virgil

Well you're a nice looking young man Mathor. Nice to know you.  :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

how do i delete this?

----------


## kiz_paws

I echo *Virgil*'s comment, *Mathor*.  :Nod: 
And HEY, love that Signature pic, good choice!  :Wink: 

*Opti*, what the hey?! Did I miss a pic you posted?!  :Flare:

----------


## Mathor

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Nice photo,Mathor.

Aww,opti...don't be shy.  :Tongue:

----------


## higley

Nice picture Mathor! You actually remind me of someone I know.



Older, from last winter, but I thought Virg might appreciate the baseball reference.

----------


## kevinthediltz

Nice fishy face... yet another cutie on litnet.

----------


## weltanschauung

os cães ladram, mas a caravana passa...

----------


## Virgil

> Nice picture Mathor! You actually remind me of someone I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Older, from last winter, but I thought Virg might appreciate the baseball reference.


That's great Higley. I see you haven't changed much. Still as pretty as ever.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

nice to see you mathor! Great pictures Higley!! welcome back!

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

> This is me in my itchy wool coat, but it is really warm


You are as sweet-looking as you sound in all your posts!

----------


## sprinks

Ohh we have some mightily fine guys here  :Biggrin:  And some beautiful ladies too!!  :Smile: 


Anywho I got my hair cut today and all:



Kinda looks like a bit of a mullet at times  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

nice cut!

----------


## sprinks

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

*Higley*, those are great pictures, I love that shovel one!

*weltanschauung*, looks like you are busy studying away -- loved that second photo.  :Nod: 




> You are as sweet-looking as you sound in all your posts!


Awww, thanks so much, *Jer*!  :Blush: 

*Sprinks*- Your hair looks great! And by the way, that wallpaper of the hand prints is very cute!  :Smile:

----------


## jhonerliz

i like your second pic, Sprinks! you're beautiful..

----------


## Pensive

Here is an emo me after a little bit of encounter with this silly painting software!  :Tongue: 
(And no, I am not your emo kind. For the sake of absurdity, it's just a virtual make-up done as you can see). Took very little time with it so I am afraid I did it rather badly maybe, especially the lipstick and the hair part!  :Biggrin:

----------


## mazHur

Hmmmm, What A Cleopatra look!

----------


## Niamh

Interesting picture pensive!

----------


## Pensive

> Hmmmm, What A Cleopatra look!


Errr, was not sure whether to take that as a compliment, but since I happen to be quite good-natured, I did take it so!  :Tongue: 




> Interesting picture pensive!


Glad to hear that it interested you.  :Smile:  
(I love messing up my pictures on painting softwares, and it was a bit hard which one to choose, but I chose this one because it's the scariest of them all, isn't it? And sometimes the spirit in me loves to scare people  :Tongue: )

----------


## mazHur

[QUOTE=Pensive;690282]Errr, was not sure whether to take that as a compliment, but since I happen to be quite good-natured, I did take it so!  :Tongue: 



Pensive, unlike your name your picture is cheerfully gorgeous, especially your eyes are enchanting!! :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Here is an emo me after a little bit of encounter with this silly painting software! 
> (And no, I am not your emo kind. For the sake of absurdity, it's just a virtual make-up done as you can see). Took very little time with it so I am afraid I did it rather badly maybe, especially the lipstick and the hair part!


I agree with Mazhur, you look like Cleopatra.  :Smile:  What s this emo that I keep hearing? I guess it's new kid lingo and I'm just too old.  :Biggrin:  You look very lovely pensy.

----------


## higley

> I agree with Mazhur, you look like Cleopatra.  What s this emo that I keep hearing? I guess it's new kid lingo and I'm just too old.  You look very lovely pensy.


From Wikipedia:
"Today emo is commonly tied to both music and fashion as well as an inspiration toward the emo subculture, and the term "emo" is sometimes stereotyped with tight jeans on males and females alike, long fringe (bangs) brushed to one side of the face or over one or both eyes, dyed black, straight hair, tight t-shirts (usually short-sleeved) which often bear the names of emo bands (or other designer shirts), studded belts, belt buckles, canvas sneakers or skate shoes or other black shoes and thick, black horn-rimmed glasses. This fashion has at times been characterized as a fad. Early on, emo fashion was associated with a clean cut look but as the style spread to younger teenagers, the style has become darker, with long bangs and emphasis on the colour black replacing sweater vest In recent years the popular media have associated emo with a stereotype that includes being emotional, sensitive, shy, introverted, or angst-ridden. It is also associated with depression, self-injury, and suicide."

Naw, Pensive you look beautiful, not emo!

----------


## weltanschauung

> *weltanschauung*, looks like you are busy studying away -- loved that second photo.


yeah, its great. i only have physics in all my subjects, pure intellectual ecstasy awesomeness.  :Smile: 

im addicted to this photoshop thing..





whoah... did you see that?

----------


## 1n50mn14

weltanschauung, your hair is gorgeous... :Blush: 

I have patchy skin  :Sick:  and a muppet nose, according to a friend, haha...




Balls. Eyeballs. Lookin' balls... who's counting?

----------


## Virgil

> From Wikipedia:
> "Today emo is commonly tied to both music and fashion as well as an inspiration toward the emo subculture, and the term "emo" is sometimes stereotyped with tight jeans on males and females alike, long fringe (bangs) brushed to one side of the face or over one or both eyes, dyed black, straight hair, tight t-shirts (usually short-sleeved) which often bear the names of emo bands (or other designer shirts), studded belts, belt buckles, canvas sneakers or skate shoes or other black shoes and thick, black horn-rimmed glasses. This fashion has at times been characterized as a fad. Early on, emo fashion was associated with a clean cut look but as the style spread to younger teenagers, the style has become darker, with long bangs and emphasis on the colour black replacing sweater vest In recent years the popular media have associated emo with a stereotype that includes being emotional, sensitive, shy, introverted, or angst-ridden. It is also associated with depression, self-injury, and suicide."
> 
> Naw, Pensive you look beautiful, not emo!


Wow thanks Higlley. There's a whole world of kids sub culture I have no idea of. 

Becca your eyes look beautiful.

----------


## weltanschauung

> Balls. Eyeballs. Lookin' balls... who's counting?

----------


## kiz_paws

> yeah, its great. i only have physics in all my subjects, pure intellectual ecstasy awesomeness.


Good to hear this ... though I am jealous. I should have paid a LOT more attention to my schoolwork when I had the chance. Physics rocks, you can quote me on it!  :Nod: 

And that effect with the eyes would be way cool if we could actually do that for real. Can you imagine, when someone is gawking at you for no apparent reason, pulling out that trick? ROFLAO!  :FRlol: 





> I have patchy skin  and a muppet nose, according to a friend, haha...


NOT! You are very attractive, and your eyes are very beautiful, oh queen of the cupcake domain! **salutes**

----------


## Niamh

So i finally got the webcam to work! ( :Banana:  only took three months!) So i started trying out the camera.
Here are a few piccys of me taken from the cam. they are the best of an awful bunch of pictures.  :Sick:

----------


## weltanschauung

> And that effect with the eyes would be way cool if we could actually do that for real. Can you imagine, when someone is gawking at you for no apparent reason, pulling out that trick?


waaaaait a minute, are you saying its not true???

----------


## dramasnot6

Niamh, those are lovely photos! You have such nice cheekbones.

----------


## a_little_wisp

*GASP* why, Niamh! You are sooo lovely! You have the cleverest smile I may have EVER seen, and such lovelylovely eyes!

----------


## higley

BeccaT, your eyes are such a nice color, I'd kill for a green like that.

Niamh you are too adorable, and you look kind of mischievous.

Cool eyes weltanschauung! That's a pretty fierce power.

You can't tell here, but I went blondish yesterday! It's a LOT lighter than it was before. It was a dark red, and actually my hairdresser had such a hard time pulling the color out (even bleach-shampooing didn't do the trick!) that going blond is turning out to be a two step process.  :Biggrin:  Luckily I get a 60% or so discount or else I couldn't afford it. I wouldn't let her cut it though.

----------


## a_little_wisp

My goodness, Higley! :O Wooow! You're so gorgeous- such arresting eyes. DON'T let her cut your hair!

(And your room kind of looks like mine haha!)

----------


## kevinthediltz

Higley, you have captivating eyes.  :Smile:

----------


## higley

One of the eyes is a black eye (I got sucker punched ages ago but it never faded, you can tell from my icon) but makeup does wonders!

----------


## sprinks

lovely photos everyone  :Smile: . Niamh, you are pretty!!  :Smile: 


anywho, it was my Year 12 ball last night. Check out my profile pic as well, but here's one of me for now  :Smile: 




will post more later  :Smile:

----------


## a_little_wisp

Woooo!! Pretty and FUN!!  :Biggrin:  What a cute dress, darlin'!! Did you have a good time?

----------


## sprinks

yeah, thanks  :Biggrin: . I actually got a drink spilt on me through the night, but I wasn't fully sitting down and when it dried you couldn't tell, thankfully!
And it's funny that all the dresses around me were like $400 - $500 in general, whereas mine was about $20!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Sprinks you look gorgeous!! What an awesome dress!

----------


## kevinthediltz

Oh sprinks! You look amazing!!!!
You already told me about that dress but now I get to see it!

----------


## librarius_qui

> *GASP* why, Niamh! You are sooo lovely! You have the cleverest smile I may have EVER seen, and such lovelylovely eyes!


I do miss your pic, when I open your profile page, N'mh ...





> Woooo!! Pretty and FUN!!  What a cute dress, darlin'!! Did you have a good time?


As for Sprinksy ... Good that girls use colours, Sprinksy. But they look better with you  :Rolleyes: 


T.~




> You can't tell here, but I went blondish yesterday! It's a LOT lighter than it was before. It was a dark red, and actually my hairdresser had such a hard time pulling the color out (even bleach-shampooing didn't do the trick!) that going blond is turning out to be a two step process.  Luckily I get a 60% or so discount or else I couldn't afford it. I wouldn't let her cut it though.
> 
> [IMG]


Is this your bedroom? Funny to see girl's bedrooms. I had no sister, myself  :Rolleyes: 

Er ... You're pretty too. (Perhaps I shouldn't say so.)
Somewhat wild. I don't know. [& Innocent ... But I'm not there yet~]

Anyway--

(Ah, right ... the only thing that misses in the picture is your name (Is it Higley?) ... So that I can compare you with the name. Very important, very important! But then, this is a forum, not a playmobil photostory.

If it were so, I'd name you ... maybe Daffodil.)

By the way .. what's the natural colour?

----------


## sprinks

> Sprinks you look gorgeous!! What an awesome dress!


Thank you  :Biggrin: 




> Oh sprinks! You look amazing!!!!
> You already told me about that dress but now I get to see it!


 :Blush: ! Thanks  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> 


 :Biggrin: 
Wow, you look so lovely in that dress.
It's so _Sprinks-like_, haha.

----------


## sprinks

Thanks!  :Biggrin:  That's what I was aiming for  :Tongue: . So many people went "elegant" and I was like... hmm... I want a ball dress but not some pale frilly thing, because that's not me and wouldn't feel right.

----------


## Niamh

Hey higley! Lovely picture! You have a sweet face.

And sprinks! you so pull off those colours!


And thanks for the comments... mischievious indeed!  :Wink:

----------


## Madhuri

Niamh...you have a lovely smile  :Biggrin: 

Sprinks....you are beautiful...and that dress is lovely  :Nod:

----------


## sprinks

Thanks Niamh and Madhuri  :Biggrin: .
I kept getting told yellow is a hard colour to pull off, but I seem to manage it okay  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

I like it...the combination with purple makes it stand out...

You know I have always wondered how an off-shoulder (or if there's another name for the type you are wearing) dress stays as is...without slipping down  :Tongue:   :FRlol: 

If I ever wear such a type I know i'll be worried about the dress slipping.....haven't tried... 

I think I read somewhere you were worried about weight...I think you look just fine...

----------


## Virgil

> So i finally got the webcam to work! ( only took three months!) So i started trying out the camera.
> Here are a few piccys of me taken from the cam. they are the best of an awful bunch of pictures.


Oh I have one of those on my new laptop. I haven't tried it yet. I must remember to be dressed while on the comnputer or the whole world will get a view.  :Tongue: 

Lovely as always, Sprinksy, Niamh, Higley and Welt. We have such lovely ladies here.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Thanks Niamh and Madhuri .
> I kept getting told yellow is a hard colour to pull off, but I seem to manage it okay


Yes yellow is one of those colours that most people cant pull off but it suits you so well. And i love the purple contrast. makes me think of Iris's... but obviously dominant colour is reversed.

----------


## librarius_qui

> Wow, you look so lovely in that dress.
> It's so _Sprinks-like_, haha.


Isn't it?
~'m proud of'er!

----------


## dramasnot6

I love it,sprinks! The dress,hair and earrings are gorgeous!

----------


## sprinks

Thanks everyone for your comments  :Smile: .

The funny thing is, that base of the dress (the yellow part) was $7 from an op-shop, and the purple at the top is actually the belt from my mum's old dressing gown  :FRlol: . Then we found some tulle, and some silky material that matched, from which we made a ribbon for the back of the dress (will post picts of them later) and a wrap (which you can see in that photo up there  :Smile:  :Tongue: )

----------


## Virgil

Oh I love the pictures, especially the baby one. You were so cute!!!! Your face hasn't changed.  :Smile: 

Hey have you seen my baby picture. It's in my album and I had a blog on it once.

----------


## weltanschauung

> 


angelical face, higley.
i only wish..

----------


## librarius_qui

> Oh I love the pictures, especially the baby one. You were so cute!!!! Your face hasn't changed. 
> 
> Hey have you seen my baby picture. It's in my album and I had a blog on it once.


I disagre ... That's so bad, Jean ... You were pretty once! What a shame  :Sick: 

















 :Biggrin: 
 :Crash: 



> angelical face, higley.
> i only wish..


(Nah ... it isn't angelical ... not that. I still search for the right word ...  :Idea:  )



[Actually, there's something in common between you and Niamh. I mean, no, er, you're very different, but I'm trying to find some same source for describing the beauty of each of you ...

I think you, Higley, look like a cat who's been mother. They're more ... gentle. Less ... treacherous, than young cats. (When they aren't bitter.) There's nothing bitter about you.

However, at the same time you look like a cat, you have something of of a horse as well. I'm .. afraid of horses. This is possibly why I can't actually describe completely your beauty ... I don't know.

As for Niamh, you look like a treacherous cat, Niamh. Tamed, though. A tamed lion(ess), as Ron Tolkien spoke of cats ...

I'm not sure Higley is a cat, but Niamh is a cat, all right! Well, it's my eyes.

 :Biggrin:  ]

[



> Thanks everyone for your comments .
> 
> The funny thing is, that base of the dress (the yellow part) was $7 from an op-shop, and the purple at the top is actually the belt from my mum's old dressing gown . Then we found some tulle, and some silky material that matched, from which we made a ribbon for the back of the dress (will post picts of them later) and a wrap (which you can see in that photo up there )


Hey! ... that's the part you never reveal to the public, Sprinks!  :Flare:  By all the thunders in heaven that fall!, a magician never reveals his secrets!!! !!! !!

Even so ... Who could tell, haha! Lol!  :Smile:  & You're still pretty, girl. (& I'm still proud of yo'.)~]

----------


## weltanschauung

weirdo

----------


## librarius_qui

> weirdo


who? ..  :Smile: 

 :Biggrin: 
_  :FRlol:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Higley is absolutely gorgeous...
And in Lima, I have another green eyed monster.  :Wink: !

----------


## librarius_qui

> Taking weltans lead...
> 
> [IMG]


Well, when you can't find the right word, you are supposed to walk around in speach, until you make to it.

That's what I'm trying to do, that's all.

Your case is easier, though. I *am* afraid of you! . . .

----------


## Niamh

you have pretty eyes lima.

----------


## papayahed

mine:



(yes I'm still bored at work)

----------


## Niamh

hahaha!! you are so funny!

----------


## Nightshade

:FRlol:  ...
genius woman!! 
Didnt we have a threda of eye pictures once upon a time?  :Confused:

----------


## librarius_qui

> ^ i am shocked! afraid of me? why is this!? :O


You're bold. Bolder than anyone I've ever met online.
Bolder than myself!

This is weird. But take it as compliment ...

----------


## AimusSage

It's so fascinating. All these pictures, all these people from across the world represented in this thread for all to see. I've seen the pretty faces in this thread, I've seen all the faces, the eyes, the manipulations. All the honesty and dishonesty. All it tells me is that we're humans. Some vain, some insecure, some fascinated by others, some only interested in themselves. Such a shame, it has destroyed my image of you, yet I cannot turn away. I am fascinated.

I sit and wait, for a while at least, wondering if a picture really does say a thousand words, or if one word is enough to show me a thousand pictures. The bench at least is free of snow. The worst cold has gone and the flowers beckon another spring. I Watch the people, see them come and go, waiting for that one word to come along.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> It's so fascinating. All these pictures, all these people from across the world represented in this thread for all to see. I've seen the pretty faces in this thread, I've seen all the faces, the eyes, the manipulations. All the honesty and dishonesty. All it tells me is that we're humans. Some vain, some insecure, some fascinated by others, some only interested in themselves. Such a shame, it has destroyed my image of you, yet I cannot turn away. I am fascinated.
> 
> I sit and wait, for a while at least, wondering if a picture really does say a thousand words, or if one word is enough to show me a thousand pictures. The bench at least is free of snow. The worst cold has gone and the flowers beckon another spring. I Watch the people, see them come and go, waiting for that one word to come along.


My goodness...Profound. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Such a shame, it has destroyed my image of you, yet I cannot turn away. I am fascinated.


Oh, not me! 

*shines her halo and flutter her wings*

 :Angel:

----------


## AimusSage

I admit there might be a few exceptions.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

*lima*, your baby pic is cute. But you had the same er stoical (?) look even as a baby. Hehe, I for one am not afraid of your  :Smile:  but if a baby looked at me like that.... dunno  :Smile:  *joking*

----------


## librarius_qui

> Hah bold,? how?


You have a strong personallity.

I admire that.

----------


## 1n50mn14

My camera tells lies.


My mohawk kicks your mohawk's butt.

----------


## Virgil

Oh my Gosh, I saw someone with a mohawk like that at the airport yesterday. How in heaven's name do you get the hair to stand up like that? I'm sorry Becca, it does not look attractive to me. The guy I saw was dressed in business casual, which made it really funny.

----------


## 1n50mn14

:FRlol:  I'm not offended that you don't like it, many people don't: I DO (from time to time, it's not like my hair is always like this) and it's completely a matter of personal opinion. The answer, for me, is lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and more hairspray, and blowdrying/roundbrushing it into place.

----------


## Niamh

I think its ace Becs!

And eh virg...oh my gosh?

----------


## Virgil

> I think its ace Becs!
> 
> And eh virg...oh my gosh?


 :Biggrin:  I've tried to be more dignified lately.  :Tongue: 

Back to the mohawk, it's actually quite impressive when you see it in real life rather than a picture. I was literally stunned when that man at the airport walked by, and then we stood on line at the same time I kept staring at it to try to figure out how the heck one get's one's hair like that.  :Alien:

----------


## librarius_qui

> [IMG,_1.purerave.com/5/66/5016466.jpg]
> My camera tells lies.
> 
> [IMG,_1.purerave.com/4/44/4987644.jpg]
> My mohawk kicks your mohawk's butt.





> I'm not offended that you don't like it, many people don't: I DO (from time to time, it's not like my hair is always like this) and it's completely a matter of personal opinion. The answer, for me, is lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and more hairspray, and blowdrying/roundbrushing it into place.


Wow! It's very crazy!
& you're right: not many people like it.

(I'm .. how do we call it?, I wander .. like a schoolgirl, near you, and look: people think I'm different, for the simple reason that I wear my beard oO
..~)

Let me ask you: is there a particular reason for wearing one? And how often do you need/feel you need/wish/something else put it like this? And er .. how long does it last?

(Wow!  :Biggrin:  Lots of questions! haha!)

----------


## Chava

Hey Becca, very fly!  :Smile:  When I worked with Amnesty one of our best reps had one and he'd meant to die it red, only it came out pink. Yours looks very nice.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> I've tried to be more dignified lately.


fair enough....although it was worrying enough when i read the yoo hoo in the Historical novel thread...then the oh my gosh? thought you'd been taken over by a woman.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> fair enough....although it was worrying enough when i read the yoo hoo in the Historical novel thread...then the oh my gosh? thought you'd been taken over by a woman.


 :FRlol:  No I can still be cantankerous. Just look at my latest blog.  :Smile:

----------


## higley

BeccaT I am intensely jealous of how well behaved your bangs are. They're so even and perfect!

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

My mohawk kicks your mohawk's butt.[/QUOTE]

 :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## 1n50mn14

:FRlol: 

Thanks, guys.

----------


## librarius_qui

books on the second shelf look like Harry Potters (irch!),
and I can see no Lord of the Rings ...

awgh!, you're lost!~

----------


## kevinthediltz

I like the hip pop in number three.  :FRlol: 
Good choice on Stienbeck.

----------


## Chava

Guess who hung out today, dang right, Sub and Chava did!  :Smile:  Happy times, lots of laughing, gesticulating, beer and cider drinking, and cake eating.

----------


## Niamh

you guys are just so cute!

----------


## Virgil

> Guess who hung out today, dang right, Sub and Chava did!  Happy times, lots of laughing, gesticulating, beer and cider drinking, and cake eating.


Ah, two of our prettiest ladies.  :Smile:  Great picture!

----------


## librarius_qui

> Lord of the rings is most certainly there. Right behind the russian dolls on the shelf with the little blue vase - to the very right.


right .. then, maybe -- just maybe -- you aren't that lost!~








 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Janine

> No I can still be cantankerous. Just look at my latest blog.


You can say that again - good word for you, *Virgil* - 'cantankerous!'  :FRlol:

----------


## PoeticPassions

What a great photo Chava! You are both beautiful!  :Smile:

----------


## higley

That's too cool! I'd love to have a meetup.

----------


## Equality72521

Pictures from my Spring Break in Seattle.







I thought they were dorky enough to add  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

cool pics Equal!

----------


## PoeticPassions

ahhh Seattle!!! I miss it. I lived in WA for 12 years and went to school in Seattle.. thanks for posting those, it brought a little bit of home back  :Smile:

----------


## librarius_qui

> Pictures from my Spring Break in Seattle.
> 
> [IMG l_176d6d8f4196422aa6572153a52bbb02.jpg]
> 
> [IMG l_471aa4268f4c4a0ba8c12343e9cef7b2.jpg]
> 
> [IMG l_f7d1f48cc06746868c3987199e71361a.jpg]
> 
> I thought they were dorky enough to add


Looks like you had fun ...
Were back to childhood.

(Broke the law ...)

Thanks for sharing your fun time with us!  :Smile: 


#,

----------


## Virgil

Cute pictures Equality.  :Smile:

----------


## skib

> I figured I would finally do this, but there are pretty much no pictures that i have that show my face. mostly because they are taken at work. But i found 2.
> Im the one in leather gloves holding the iron. 
> And the one on the left in the twins picture. (me and my best friend realized that we had dressed exactly the same that day)


WHOA!! You should have given me a little heads up I might see my own face on here . . . (I think that counts as my picture. :Smile:  :Thumbs Up: )

----------


## Virgil

> WHOA!! You should have given me a little heads up I might see my own face on here . . . (I think that counts as my picture.)


Well, great to know you skib. Now I know what you two look like. Good handsome fellows.  :Smile:  Ah to be young again.

----------


## sprinks

I've dyed my hair again. Black, now. 3 of my favourites, black and white; before and after  :Smile: .

----------


## Equality72521

Adorable Sprinks. I love your hair. How much can for it?

----------


## skib

Thanks, Virgil!

----------


## 1n50mn14

This is my old horse, Ozzy. I went to visit him at his new owners. Lacking a leadrope, I tied a quick release knot with some rope I found in the barn... he's smart, and kept untying it. >.<


Looking... not so good... had none of my riding gear with me, as I wasn't expecting to be riding. Had to heap together haphazard bits of random tack to make the complete ensemble... including the one bit in the world that the horse absolutely despises, and a martingale that doesn't come off. >.<


After: look at the mud he kicked up onto his belly! Jebus!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Becca he's CUTE! Look at that face!!

----------


## Niamh

What a beautiful horse Bec's!

----------


## Scheherazade

Photo Album Directory has been updated.

Please PM if there are any glitches.

----------


## LadyW

LadyW: Old School
 :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

Wow Becca, that is a very handsome horse.  :Thumbs Up: 

LadyW, what a cutey. You must have been the apple of your parents eye.  :Smile:

----------


## Equality72521

omg LadyW, talk about adorable!!!

----------


## higley

LadyW that is too cute. I love the pretty little dress and that house you're in.

This is me being serious

----------


## Virgil

> LadyW that is too cute. I love the pretty little dress and that house you're in.
> 
> This is me being serious


 :FRlol:  How handsome you've become Higs.  :Tongue:  My uncle many years ago had a mustache like that and he loved to twirl it up.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

> LadyW that is too cute. I love the pretty little dress and that house you're in.
> 
> This is me being serious
> .......


 :Smile:  Thank you. That's my grandparents house; I love it because it's always so warm - they have a [I]huge[I] fire place. 

Higley you're absolutely gorgeous! And funny too.

----------


## Mathor

taken on a macbook.  :Blush:

----------


## librarius_qui

Nice boots, Becca ...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Virgil

Nice pictures Mathor and Libri.  :Smile:

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

Wow, is it just me or is everybody here seriously good looking!?

I feel so inferior  :FRlol:

----------


## librarius_qui

> Wow, is it just me or is everybody here seriously good looking!?
> 
> I feel so inferior


C'mon! Most girls are good looking, all right, but not all.
And the guys are definitely not good looking! -- At least, not me.~ (no matter I quite like myself! :rolleyes~)

If the picture deceives you in what concerns me, sorry  :Biggrin: 

Anyway, post your pictures! We'll be delighted to know you personally, no matter what a "dragon" you might be. / Some of us are fond of dragons.

[now, serious I have to say that I look; most always! (at least in pictures taken by m'self ...)]

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

By the way, Sprinks! How adorable are you!? You remind me of Maggie Gyllenhaal  :Biggrin: 

While I try to find a picture that makes me look abnormally beautiful, please be satisfied with my avatar... Oh wait, I forget. That picture is a myth.

----------


## sprinks

> By the way, Sprinks! How adorable are you!? You remind me of Maggie Gyllenhaal


Aww  :Blush:  thanks!  :Biggrin:

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> Everybody here is seriously good looking. Yah bananas.


I knew it!  :FRlol: 
A race of beautiful AND smart people!
So when are you guys going to take over the world?

----------


## librarius_qui

> So when are you guys going to take over the world?


We did!

Cyclops and giants were all defeated, long time ago. But you see: scientists and ancient Greeks say that it was thanks to cunning, not beauty!

In fact, anyhow, people were a lot worse before we take the world for us!~

----------


## Drkshadow03

You know, people who I thought were older are turning out to be younger, people I thought were men are turning out to be women, my entire internet forum world is being turned upside down from this pictures thread!  :Wink:

----------


## librarius_qui

> You know, people who I thought were older are turning out to be younger, people I thought were men are turning out to be women, my entire internet forum world is being turned upside down from this pictures thread!


I hope it's somewhat good to learn the truth ...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Virgil

Pretty as always Lima. I like that second picture. The high contrast really captures (or perhaps creates) the emotion. I like the way your eyeballs are looking up.  :Smile:

----------


## 1n50mn14

That is some fantastic henna.

----------


## Weisinheimer

I love the henna, Lima!

----------


## librarius_qui

Looks like Eva Green, in Kingdom of Heaven ... Awful movie!~

----------


## skib

I really liked that movie- minus Eva Green and Orlando Bloom.

I'm not generally huge into body art, but your henna looks awesome Limajean!

----------


## librarius_qui

(I'd have loved the movie IF it hadn't told a different story than History tells ... Once it does so, I can't say I like it not even if I do see any sort of virtue in it. Its virtues are nulified by deturpation of (documented) History.~)

----------


## skib

> (I'd have loved the movie IF it hadn't told a different story than History tells ... Once it does so, I can't say I like it not even if I do see any sort of virtue in it. Its virtues are nulified by deturpation of (documented) History.~)


I'm a terribly easily entertained person, whether or not something is historically accurate or not! :FRlol: 

You're welcome, Limajean!

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> You know, people who I thought were older are turning out to be younger, people I thought were men are turning out to be women, my entire internet forum world is being turned upside down from this pictures thread!


Hah, somebody thought I was a guy  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol: 

Oh and Limajean - If I could have one day of your photogenic-ness...

----------


## mono

While spending a couple of weeks in Denmark, a bit in Sweden, and even less in the Netherlands, I have taken loads of pictures already, and while spending tons of time with charming Chava and Ms. subterranean, FYI, I shall have a lot more. I will keep you all posted, if I can get used to these crazy European keyboards.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stargazer86

That henna is awesome, Limajean. Do you do it yourself or did you have someone do it for you?

You're very pretty btw





My baby Lily starting to pout, me hiking in Joshua Tree, My 6yr old and me at Sea World when I was about 5 months pregnant (last August), my lovely dog Sonja

----------


## Virgil

You have lovely children Stargazer. And that's a handsome looking dog.  :Smile:  Thanks for the pictures. Do you live far from Joshua Tree Park? I've driven through there toward Death Valley many years ago.

----------


## librarius_qui

Nice pictures, Sg!  :Smile:  Thanks. I love to come to know people a bit better, and you showed your most precious treasures!  :Thumbs Up:  I'm honoured!

lq~

----------


## Niamh

Oh! Baby Lily is so adorable!!! what a cutie!

----------


## Stargazer86

> You have lovely children Stargazer. And that's a handsome looking dog.  Thanks for the pictures. Do you live far from Joshua Tree Park? I've driven through there toward Death Valley many years ago.


I live within about 30-45 mins of Joshua Tree. It's pretty huge park though. Great for rock climbing

I've only ever been to Death Valley once on the way to Vegas. It's not so bad there. Our temps are comperable

Thank you Niamh and librarius  :Smile:

----------


## skib

guns.jpg

Kevin and I were making fun of a friend of ours who had a picture of her laying on the floor surrounded by her bagillions of shoes. So we did our own, so to speak.

----------


## Virgil

> I live within about 30-45 mins of Joshua Tree. It's pretty huge park though. Great for rock climbing
> 
> I've only ever been to Death Valley once on the way to Vegas. It's not so bad there. Our temps are comperable


Urrgh. Your summers must really suck.

----------


## Stargazer86

> Urrgh. Your summers must really suck.


Thats an understatement if ever I heard one :P

Last year, summer started mid April and it didn't start to cool down until late Oct/early November. It was definately an Indian summer. This year looks like it will be quite a cool one. It's been unusually cool for this time of year!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I got to see my horse today, which I was pretty happy about since I hadn't seen him in a few months!

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

*CC* That's a lovely photo!

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> guns.jpg
> 
> Kevin and I were making fun of a friend of ours who had a picture of her laying on the floor surrounded by her bagillions of shoes. So we did our own, so to speak.


 :FRlol:  That is hilarious! The look on your face is the best, so gleeful  :FRlol: 

I put this on my blog so I must as well post it here.

This is me and my dog Ziggy:

----------


## skib

> That is hilarious! The look on your face is the best, so gleeful


Gunsmoke is my crack, man!

Good looking horse, Classic!

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> Gunsmoke is my crack, man!


 :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol: 

I have a picture of myself during one of the rare occassions I picked up a gun, I don't know where it is though.

----------


## skib

> I have a picture of myself during one of the rare occassions I picked up a gun, I don't know where it is though.


Well let's see it! I don't mind being a loner like that, but I wouldn't mind the company.

----------


## Stargazer86

SKib and Classic, Great pix!!!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I'd just like to say that there ought to be a LitNet calender of beautiful women!! A very tasteful one...that could be posted on the wall of the Cold Ale Tavern.

----------


## prendrelemick

LostPrincess has already got the Miss July spot.

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> I'd just like to say that there ought to be a LitNet calender of beautiful women!! A very tasteful one...that could be posted on the wall of the Cold Ale Tavern.


Now that will be amusing  :Biggrin:  You better get started, I'll be lurking in the thread to see it  :FRlol:

----------


## PoeticPassions

I'm down for the calendar idea... but there might just be more than 12 beautiful women on litnet  :Smile:

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> I'm down for the calendar idea... but there might just be more than 12 beautiful women on litnet


I agree, I have seen enough beautiful woman just on this thread to fill a few years worth of calenders.
Which picture are you volunteering? Even though I'm a girl too I can help you pick - I'm bored please humour me  :FRlol:

----------


## PoeticPassions

haha... I am not sure... I haven't picked a photo to vounteer yet... perhaps there should be a panel that decides this. I could put up 5 and then people can vote, haha. 

what about you?

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> haha... I am not sure... I haven't picked a photo to vounteer yet... perhaps there should be a panel that decides this. I could put up 5 and then people can vote, haha. 
> 
> what about you?


That sounds like a good idea  :Biggrin: 

Me? Oh Er I think I'll pass :Blush: 

P.S. Thanks for the humouring  :Biggrin:

----------


## PoeticPassions

> Me? Oh Er I think I'll pass


why pass? I think you'd be a lovely addition!

----------


## prendrelemick

What about one of those saucy male calendars, as well for the coffee thread posters to ogle at.

----------


## PoeticPassions

> What about one of those saucy male calendars, as well for the coffee thread posters to ogle at.


sounds good to me. We should be even around here anway... any male volunteers for the calendar?

----------


## subterranean

> While spending a couple of weeks in Denmark, a bit in Sweden, and even less in the Netherlands, I have taken loads of pictures already, and while spending tons of time with charming Chava and Ms. subterranean, FYI, I shall have a lot more. I will keep you all posted, if I can get used to these crazy European keyboards.


Ha ha ha, wait until you get back. You'd say crazy American keyboards.  :Wink:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I'm down for the calendar idea... but there might just be more than 12 beautiful women on litnet


We can always go for a DAILY pictorial calender...

I'd like to add that we ought to be going for true artistic beauty here...age is not a factor. I will submit this one for February 21...which is HER birthday...



Let the submissions begin!




> That sounds like a good idea 
> 
> Me? Oh Er I think I'll pass
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the humouring





> why pass? I think you'd be a lovely addition!


I concur!!!




> sounds good to me. We should be even around here anway... any male volunteers for the calendar?


I don't think that I'd be much to qualify for what you may be looking for...

----------


## PoeticPassions

> We can always go for a DAILY pictorial calender...
> 
> I'd like to add that we ought to be going for true artistic beauty here...age is not a factor. I will submit this one for February 21...which is HER birthday...
> 
> 
> I don't think that I'd be much to qualify for what you may be looking for...


Ah, she is lovely! Very pretty indeed  :Smile: 

hm, well I haven't seen any photos of you, but I think we all qualify here... I also think that the calendar should be some sort of intellectual one... perhaps each of us posing with our favorite books  :Smile:  it could be a sultry-nerdy calendar!

----------


## mazHur

Wow! you have a lovely horse but less lovelier than you!!




> That is hilarious! The look on your face is the best, so gleeful 
> 
> I put this on my blog so I must as well post it here.
> 
> This is me and my dog Ziggy:


lovely you and pic! :Smile:

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> We can always go for a DAILY pictorial calender...
> 
> I'd like to add that we ought to be going for true artistic beauty here...age is not a factor. I will submit this one for February 21...which is HER birthday...


Your daughter is such a sweetheart  :Nod: 




> I concur!!!
> I don't think that I'd be much to qualify for what you may be looking for...


I'm in if you are  :Cool: 

Also, thanks *poeticpassions* you're a nice gal  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Thank you, everybody!!




> CC your horsey's head is so damn big!
> 
> Or maybe you're just tiny.
> 
> Hobbit.


 :Idea:  All of the above? Actually, he's not that big, and I'm not that small, so I have no idea.

----------


## mono

> I got to see my horse today, which I was pretty happy about since I hadn't seen him in a few months!


Lovely picture, CC! It looks like you have a friendly, handsome companion!  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> 


Ah, what a cutey Bien. She adorable.  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Ladies and gents, something quite extraordinary. Mono, came all the way from far away to visit this tiny spot of a country, and here he is, learning about all sorts of Danish history by the viking ships in Roskilde.


And just to prove he wasn't alone, here's me, a few seconds later, also by the viking ships, but not learning so much since I've seen them before.  :Smile:

----------


## mono

> 


Whew, what a cutie! Can you introduce me, Chava?  :Brow:

----------


## Pensive

Am glad you guys are having such a nice time!  :Smile: 
(Great pictures, btw!)

*off to find that matchmaking thread of hers*  :Tongue:

----------


## subterranean

> Whew, what a cutie! Can you introduce me, Chava?




Knock it off!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

so cute you guys!

----------


## PoeticPassions

Me in Istanbul....  :Smile:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Are you under water here?  :Wink:  So what building is this?

----------


## PoeticPassions

Hehehehe, yeah, definitely underwater  :Smile: 

I forgot the name of the mosque.... it's just really beautiful... Istanbul is beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Istanbul was Constantinople before, if I am not mistaken. I love the study or origins...I might start a new thread on this, but who are the Turks...and where did they come from? Hmm...now I'm going to have to go on a research spree!!

----------


## PoeticPassions

yes, Istanbul was Constantinople before... The Turkic people originated from Asia, I believe... Mongolia and such parts. Ok, I will have to research this now as well!  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Good lord, why are you all so good looking?!? Great shots, mono, chava, and Poetic! And Bien, I've told you before that you're daughter is lovely  :Smile:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Good lord, why are you all so good looking?!? Great shots, mono, chava, and Poetic! And Bien, I've told you before that you're daughter is lovely


Classic, you are quite good-looking yourself. I am usually too bashful to tell people that they good looking, but since the topic is open...

Poetic, Chava, Classic, limajean, Niamh, Ijustmade, subT, wisp, Stargazer, Lostprincess, higley, sprinks, BeccaT, Equality, weltan, kiz_paws, andave, Cat, sleepywitch, skooter, LadyW, symphony, stephofthenight, Tiny Dancer, Annamariah, inspireMe, Poetess...well, I only went back to page 225...

You all are very attractive...  :Biggrin: 
There are a couple of you that I may be partial to...but I'm too bashful to single you out.... :Blush:

----------


## papayahed

> Istanbul was Constantinople before, if I am not mistaken. I love the study or origins...I might start a new thread on this, but who are the Turks...and where did they come from? Hmm...now I'm going to have to go on a research spree!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeQ-w...eature=related

----------


## Virgil

> Good lord, why are you all so good looking?!? Great shots, mono, chava, and Poetic! And Bien, I've told you before that you're daughter is lovely


I have to echo C. Charm. Wow all of you (Mono, Chava, Poetic) are very attractive people.  :Smile:  I love the photos. 

Bien, Constantinople fell to the Ottoman turkish empire in 1453, if I'm remembering my history. The turks were originally a people who migrated from central Asia (perhaps I think where Kazahkstan is now) and slowly settled in Asia Minor, what is now Turkey, I think around the 10th century. Slowly they took away what was the Byzantine Empire, especially Turkey and really could not take the city of Constantinople for quite a while. It's location was extremely difficult to sack it. I believe gun powder and the development of cannons which smashed down the Constantinople walls were the deciding factor. The last Byzantine emperor, I can't quite remember his name, decided to go down fighting with the city rather than escape. A fascinating history. Of course this is all by my memory, so go and look it up and let me know if I'm off with the facts somewhere.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I have to echo C. Charm. Wow all of you (Mono, Chava, Poetic) are very attractive people.  I love the photos. 
> 
> Bien, Constantinople fell to the Ottoman turkish empire in 1453, if I'm remembering my history. The turks were originally a people who migrated from central Asia (perhaps I think where Kazahkstan is now) and slowly settled in Asia Minor, what is now Turkey, I think around the 10th century. Slowly they took away what was the Byzantine Empire, especially Turkey and really could not take the city of Constantinople for quite a while. It's location was extremely difficult to sack it. I believe gun powder and the development of cannons which smashed down the Constantinople walls were the deciding factor. The last Byzantine emperor, I can't quite remember his name, decided to go down fighting with the city rather than escape. A fascinating history. Of course this is all by my memory, so go and look it up and let me know if I'm off with the facts somewhere.





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeQ-w...eature=related


This is great...but please redirect these comments to the Origins thread.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Classic, you are quite good-looking yourself. I am usually too bashful to tell people that they good looking, but since the topic is open...
> 
> Poetic, Chava, Classic, limajean, Niamh, Ijustmade, subT, wisp, Stargazer, Lostprincess, higley, sprinks, BeccaT, Equality, weltan, kiz_paws, andave, Cat, sleepywitch, skooter, LadyW, symphony, stephofthenight, Tiny Dancer, Annamariah, inspireMe, Poetess...well, I only went back to page 225...
> 
> You all are very attractive... 
> There are a couple of you that I may be partial to...but I'm too bashful to single you out....


 :Blush:  aw thanks Bien

----------


## qimissung

Everyone is extraordinary looking. Mono, Chava, that looked like fun to visit and sight see in Denmark. And as for Istanbul...well, you are very fortunate, PoeticPassions. I long to travel! Maybe someday. "Classic"Charm, you and your horse are beautiful! And Bienvenu, your little daughter is beautiful, as is yours, Stargazer. It is a lot of fun to see what everyone looks like, and what every one is up to. 

Thank you all for sharing.

----------


## PoeticPassions

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments  :Smile:  

And glad to see Mono and Chava are having fun! you guys are so cute  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

Can I just say I AM IN THE THREAD AND MY COMPUTER HASNT CRASHED  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  
(not jinxing myself not jinxing myself not jinxing myself)
Wow... lots of good pictures  :Nod:

----------


## Niamh

weldone Nightie!

----------


## Stargazer86

Wow...Chava and Mono...you're both gorgeous! I have brown eyes and am jealous of the beautiful blue eyes you both have

Poetic Passions, you're also gorgeous! Those pix of your trip are so lovely. Makes me want to go to Istanbul!!

----------


## Silas Thorne

Found a recent picture of myself in someone else's library, drinking beer . I'm a bit dishevelled in it, but hey, it is a picture.  :Smile:

----------


## Stargazer86

> Found a recent picture of myself in someone else's library, drinking beer . I'm a bit dishevelled in it, but hey, it is a picture.



Well, share!

----------


## Silas Thorne

share what? That's all I have at present. 
I think it was a cheap beer, but good for one or two in the sunlight overlooking a harbour and backed by books.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> Found a recent picture of myself in someone else's library, drinking beer . I'm a bit dishevelled in it, but hey, it is a picture.


That's you Silas?  :Eek:  I thought you were an old man with a cane.  :FRlol:  Nice to know you.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I thought you were an old man with a cane.


No, there is only one of you on the Forum, Virgil!

 :Tongue:

----------


## Janine

hummm...I am I missing something here - where exactly is the picture of *Silas?* I don't see any links or any photos.

Yeah, *Virgil*, you always say the nicest things.  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> No, there is only one of you on the Forum, Virgil!


*ROTFLMAO!!*  :FRlol:   :FRlol: 




> hummm...I am I missing something here - where exactly is the picture of *Silas?* I don't see any links or any photos.
> 
> Yeah, *Virgil*, you always say the nicest things.


I thought I was being nice saying he was young.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stargazer86

> share what? That's all I have at present. 
> I think it was a cheap beer, but good for one or two in the sunlight overlooking a harbour and backed by books.


I mean the pic...I don't see a pic or a link..

----------


## Silas Thorne

hmmm... how come Virgil can see it then? (now I'm confused) I did send the photo from a Mac, I normally use a PC. Maybe go to my profile, it's there too.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I can see it, though I'm using a mac. That shouldn't matter though. 

Nice photo Silas

----------


## The Comedian

> Found a recent picture of myself in someone else's library, drinking beer . I'm a bit dishevelled in it, but hey, it is a picture.


Hey Silas nice to see you! Hey check out that hot girl over there! Look! Quick!

*Grabs his beer and runs*

Good hunting!

----------


## 1n50mn14

Silas, for some reason I can not explain, I thought you were a middle aged Asian man  :FRlol: .

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I knew that he was at least "young daddy" age...but I guess that could be middle aged.

It's the cane... :Wink:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Silas, for some reason I can not explain, I thought you were a middle aged Asian man .


ME TOO!! Wonder why that is...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> ME TOO!! Wonder why that is...


 :Wink: 
Were you not listening...It's the cane!!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Silas Thorne

> Hey Silas nice to see you! Hey check out that hot girl over there! Look! Quick!


Where, where?  :FRlol: 

Damn, where's my beer? 
Come to mention it, I saw the Joker nearby recently.
Don't make me hit you on the nose with the wet teatowel of Justice, badly-makeupped master of Insanity! Come back with that beer!  :Smile:

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

Silas, that is a charming picture of you  :Smile:  You look very content, like most men with a beer and a comfy chair  :FRlol:

----------


## a_little_wisp

Now, is he content about the beer and the comfy chair - or is the massive amount of books behind him? :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  Or, hey! Could be all three!

You're a handsome man, Mr. Thorne!!

----------


## PoeticPassions

> That's you Silas?  I thought you were an old man with a cane.  Nice to know you.


hahaha, well to be honest, when I first saw Silas around the forum and read his poetry, I thought the same thing! I was sure he was at least in his 60's and wore some kind of bifocals or something...  :Biggrin: 

oh and it was definitely the cane...

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> oh and it was definitely the cane...


Duh! I've been reading all of the cane posts and didn't know what everyone was talking about... Until I looked at the avatar  :FRlol:

----------


## librarius_qui

> hahaha, well to be honest, when I first saw Silas around the forum and read his poetry, I thought the same thing! I was sure he was at least in his 60's and wore some kind of bifocals or something... 
> 
> oh and it was definitely the cane...


hm ... I wonder whether I'm going to scan my own cane, someday ... :rolleyes~

(I'm er .. I kind of do such things.)

Ah, no: it'll probably be a white haired klicky!  :Smile:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Duh! I've been reading all of the cane posts and didn't know what everyone was talking about... Until I looked at the avatar


 :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## LostPrincess13

> Silas, for some reason I can not explain, I thought you were a middle aged Asian man .





> ME TOO!! Wonder why that is...


Really? I always imagined him to be the Denzel Washington slash Samuel Jackson type... :Tongue:  A bit surprised he was Caucasian.... :Smile:

----------


## Stargazer86

Lima..you are so freaking pretty

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Is it me...or does she (Limajean) resemble Terri Hatcher back when she ...well when she wasn't OLD...like when she was in Tango and Cash?

----------


## The Comedian

I think your cam works, limajean

----------


## librarius_qui

> Lima..you are so freaking pretty


(That's probably why I'm afraid of her ...)

(Someone might still be curious about it.)

:eek+rolleyes~


 :Crash:

----------


## kiz_paws

That is a great picture, *LQ*, thanks for posting it.  :Smile: 

*Stargazer86*, those are awesome photos, pleasure to meet those dear to you!  :Nod: 

*skib* -- glad you explained that gun photo -- I'd not have understood.  :Wink: 

*Lima*, purty as always, what can I say!  :Wink: 

**CC** you and your horse are gorgeous!  :Nod: 

*IJustMadeThatUp* -- lovely photo of you and your sweety, *Ziggy*. 

*Bienvenu*, your daughter is beautiful, thank you for letting us meet her.

*Mono* and *Chava* -- those are beautiful photos, glad that you two have met. 

*PoeticPassions* -- lovely photos indeed. Lucky to have seen Istanbul!

----------


## librarius_qui

> No, you are afraid of me because i'm a bloodsucking wench.


(vampire? I should have guessed!  :Sick:  )

----------


## Stargazer86

A photomanip I made of me when I still had my photoshop. I no longer have the original so its very small and the quality is poor  :Frown: 

With some friends at a party at my old apartment

My little sleepy lovebug

Baby's first Easter

----------


## LadyW

AWWH!
 :Biggrin: 
Now that's just adorable. 

(Know where I could get myself a hat like that?)

----------


## Niamh

I think Awwww is an understatement!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> AWWH!
> 
> Now that's just adorable. 
> 
> (Know where I could get myself a hat like that?)


You'd look really cute in a hat like that...

----------


## Stargazer86

:Smile:  Thanks guys!

I don't think the hats come in your size LadyW :P But, if you want to give it a shot, the outfit came from Target. The pants have a little cottontail on the butt  :Biggrin:

----------


## The Comedian

The Joker and his harlequins

----------


## Silas Thorne

lovely wee harlequins!  :Smile:

----------


## Stargazer86

> The Joker and his harlequins


awww your family is freaking adorable!

----------


## librarius_qui

> 





> I think Awwww is an understatement!


(agreed)  :Thumbs Up: 


[


> 


lucky guy!  :Thumbs Up:  ]


 :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Nice little girls Comedian. I bet they just love their daddy.  :Smile:

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> The Joker and his harlequins


Now that is VERY sweet. Everyone all together now "Awwww!"

----------


## Stargazer86

Having a little girl(s) is the best thing in the whole world  :Smile:

----------


## prendrelemick

Agreed

Some really gorgeous pics on here this morning.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Those girls are adorable!

----------


## Mrs. Dalloway

I think I posted some photos a looong time ago but anyway...


This is me a year ago (more or less)


Here's my back in a demonstration in Barcelona for a better education (I think it was last month)


 
The wind is terrible! (also last year)



and then another photo from last year!



This is a strange photo! I don't know why I was making that face  :Biggrin:  this pic is from some months ago  :Thumbs Up: 

I haven't changed too much! I'm 21 although I look younger (or that's what everyone tells me)  :FRlol:

----------


## Stargazer86

Great pix Mrs. Dalloway  :Smile:  oh and I love your earrings btw

----------


## Michael T

You're right about having daughters Stargazer!



My 17-year-old daughter Alexandra on Brighton beach - taking some time out from studying for her 'A' levels at school.

...They grow up so quickly!

----------


## LostPrincess13

That's one lovely girl...  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Stargazer, you're little girl is so lovely!!
Comedian, that's a sweet photo. You have a beautiful family!
Great shots, Mrs Dalloway, you look very friendly!
Michael T, you're daughter is gorgeous!

----------


## prendrelemick

Grandaughters are grand too

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Grandaughters are grand too


You don't ever sample those cheeks do you?  :Wink:  She's a real cutie...

----------


## Stargazer86

Michael- Your daughter is beautiful! That Brighton beach looks like such a nice setting  :Smile: 

prendrelemick- Your granddaughter is such a sweet little angel  :Smile:  Baby smiles are the best

----------


## Virgil

> This is a strange photo! I don't know why I was making that face  this pic is from some months ago 
> 
> I haven't changed too much! I'm 21 although I look younger (or that's what everyone tells me)


Nice to see you back Mrs.D. It's been a while I think, unless I missed you posting. I must say you look like someone who was our secretary a while back (she still works at our place but in a different area) and her roots are from Spain as well. You two could pass for sisters.




> You're right about having daughters Stargazer!
> 
> 
> 
> My 17-year-old daughter Alexandra on Brighton beach - taking some time out from studying for her 'A' levels at school.
> 
> ...They grow up so quickly!


Michael, I don't think we've had the pleasure of conversing. Welcome to lit net. And yes your daughter is very pretty.  :Smile:  Funny we have a "Brighton Beach" in Brooklyn, NY too and for a second I thought you lived here.  :Biggrin: 




> Grandaughters are grand too


Prendel, she's a cutey and seems like a very happy baby.  :Smile: 

Thanks for the pictures all.

----------


## The Comedian

> Thanks for the pictures all.


What he said.  :Smile:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Everybody has beautiful children and grandchildren.
We're such a good lucking bunch here on Lit-Net xD.


Me, first time I rode Legend.
I LOOK TERRIBLE. My position is horrible and I have some serious fat rolls going on  :Sick: . But at least Leg looks pretty.  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

It's a nice picture Becca. Is that snow and you in short sleeves? Brrr.  :Cold:

----------


## LostPrincess13

> Grandaughters are grand too


Awwww! She's just soooo adorable!!!

----------


## Mrs. Dalloway

> Nice to see you back Mrs.D. It's been a while I think, unless I missed you posting. I must say you look like someone who was our secretary a while back (she still works at our place but in a different area) and her roots are from Spain as well. You two could pass for sisters.


Thanks Virgil. I've missed these forums really. 
Really? I think the 1st I posted my photos here, someone also said that.  :Biggrin:  though I don't like to be called Spanish I appreciate it haha

----------


## Michael T

:Smile: Thank you for your kind comments 'Lost Princess' 'Classic Charm' 'Stargazer' and 'Virgil'. Also, a thanks to everybody who posted on this thread for the glimpse into yours and your families liveslovely pictures all of them! :Smile:

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> Me, first time I rode Legend.
> I LOOK TERRIBLE. My position is horrible and I have some serious fat rolls going on . But at least Leg looks pretty.


Becca, you're a doll  :Biggrin:  And what a pretty horse!

----------


## Virgil

> Thanks Virgil. I've missed these forums really. 
> Really? I think the 1st I posted my photos here, someone also said that.  though I don't like to be called Spanish I appreciate it haha


I probably did say that. And I said it because there is such a stong resemblance. Oh I'm sorry about calling you Spanish. I didn't know the etiquette on it. So is it Catalan?

----------


## Janine

Ok, I got brave. Now don't laugh. I hope this works. So here I am finally....ok, this is an older photo. Someone wanted to see what I looked like and in my older post, for some odd reason my photo was not showing up. I hate photos of myself, but here I am again - this is from a few years back - maybe 5.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

You're a beauty, Janine!!  :Smile:  :Smile: 

And you look great Becca. Legend's got a sweet face?

----------


## LostPrincess13

> Ok, I got brave. Now don't laugh. I hope this works. So here I am finally....ok, this is an older photo. Someone wanted to see what I looked like and in my older post, for some odd reason my photo was not showing up. I hate photos of myself, but here I am again - this is from a few years back - maybe 5.


Awwww, Ms. Janine! This picture is just so sweet! It melts my heart! Please allow me to give you a big hug! :Blush:  *hugs*

----------


## Janine

> You're a beauty, Janine!!


Oh **Classic*,* you are too kind. I have never been called a beauty; cute at times maybe, but never reached 'beauty' statis. You are so sweet. You are the one that is so young and beautiful.

And *Lost Princess*, you are sweet too and here is a big *hug* from me  :Smile:  to you!

----------


## Virgil

Ah yes, I remember Janine's photo. Nice to see you again Janine.  :Smile:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Janine...you are beautiful...very much so too.. :Smile: 
Feel free to post as many pictures as you want...no need for bravery.
You have very pretty red hair...just like that picture in your album.

----------


## Janine

> Janine...you are beautiful...very much so too..
> Feel free to post as many pictures as you want...no need for bravery.
> You have very pretty red hair...just like that picture in your album.


*Bienvenu,* you are also being too kind, but thank you for the compliments. I don't have red hair at all. I guess I had highlights, when I was younger, but it's the flash making it look warmer and reddish here; also, it's shorter now. You know the funny thing, is my hair is lighter now, because of the tiny white hairs sprinkled throughout - it happens you know. I actually like it though - free and natural frosting. I look horrid in red hair, believe me. I would try dying it, but looks awful on me. I will try to accomplish some new photos, so you all can see what a few years does to a woman and how I look today.




> Ah yes, I remember Janine's photo. Nice to see you again Janine.


hahaha..nice to see you again too, *Virgil!*  I think I should attempt to put some more updated photos in here, don't you?

----------


## Stargazer86

Lovely pix Becca and Janine  :Smile:  Becca you look so grand on that horse! very pretty  :Smile:  And Janine, you look just how I pictured you, pretty and friendly. Neither of you should be so negative about your pix. You've no reason to be

----------


## Mrs. Dalloway

> I probably did say that. And I said it because there is such a stong resemblance. Oh I'm sorry about calling you Spanish. I didn't know the etiquette on it. So is it Catalan?


don't worry :Thumbs Up:  we're not very international. Yes, it's Catalan :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Okay, so that is me once again  :Biggrin:

----------


## librarius_qui

> Everybody has beautiful children and grandchildren.
> We're such a good lucking bunch here on Lit-Net xD.
> 
> [IMG]
> ...


children, and grandchildren .. and horses  :Rolleyes:   :Biggrin:  lol

(and dogs, and cats, and parrots, and the like ...)

----------


## Janine

> Lovely pix Becca and Janine  Becca you look so grand on that horse! very pretty  And Janine, you look just how I pictured you, pretty and friendly. Neither of you should be so negative about your pix. You've no reason to be


Thank you very much *Stargazer!* and *Becca,* you look wonderful asride that grand horse. I would love to ride as well as you obviously can. You look very much in command.

----------


## LadyW

*Limajean*, in the first photograph, you look uncannily like an old English teacher of mine, a cross between her and Kate Winslet.

----------


## subterranean

Chava, I totally missed this one. Where was this?




> Guess who hung out today, dang right, Sub and Chava did!  Happy times, lots of laughing, gesticulating, beer and cider drinking, and cake eating.

----------


## Nightshade

since I can now get into this thread... NICE picture, subby, chava  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stargazer86

Very cute pic Sub!! You 2 look like you're having a good time. btw You look a lot like a friend of mine

----------


## Virgil

Maddie, Lima, Lima's friend, Janine, Chava, Subby you are all so beautiful.  :Smile:  All the the pretty girls in the world must be here on lit net.

----------


## Chava

> Chava, I totally missed this one. Where was this?


This is when we met at the central station and your friend took the picture, even if we were late and all.

----------


## subterranean

> This is when we met at the central station and your friend took the picture, even if we were late and all.


Aha, right! The shawarma house at the central station. Sweet!

----------


## Niamh

Got back yesterday from my paranormal weekend in Edinburgh and thought i'd share a couple of piccys. (was very surprised my internet lasted long enough to up load them!  :Crash:  )
At Waverley Station waiting on the last one to arrive. (me and two of the others)

----------


## Virgil

You have such a nice smile Niamh.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

shame about the teeth!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

What do you mean...it's a shame about the teeth? What's wrong with the teeth?

----------


## Virgil

> shame about the teeth!


I can't see the teeth clearly. Oh don't put yourself down Niamh. You're a pretty lady.  :Smile:

----------


## librarius_qui

> I can't see the teeth clearly. Oh don't put yourself down Niamh. You're a pretty lady.


agreed! (  :Smile:  )

----------


## Niamh

my teeth are crooked. I hate smiling with my mouth open. but thanks...

----------


## mono

> Got back yesterday from my paranormal weekend in Edinburgh and thought i'd share a couple of piccys. (was very surprised my internet lasted long enough to up load them!  )


Ah, one of my hopeful destinations one day - so jealous! Great pictures, Niamh!  :Nod:

----------


## Niamh

Edinburgh is a must see for everyone! I could live there...

----------


## 1n50mn14

Niamh, you're lovely, so there! *sticks out tongue at you*



Mounting the donkeeeeey.



Riding No-No 101



I SWEAR my position is only this bad because I'd fallen off the day before!!!



He likes to suck on my fingers ^^ vv



Pretend bite, and wild hair on my part.

----------


## Virgil

Well, you look lovely yourself Becca, and that is a handsome horse.

----------


## Niamh

that horse is so beautiful!
You look so happy and at peace with that horse Becca.  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

> Edinburgh is a must see for everyone! I could live there...


I wish I could go back to live there! I'm glad you liked it!



Lovely pics Niamh and Becca!!  :Smile:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I agree...the horse looks beautiful...AND the girl does too...!!!!!

----------


## librarius_qui

> that horse is so beautiful!
> You look so happy and at peace with that horse Becca.


(agreed  :Thumbs Up:  )

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Love the pony Becc! Will I get to meet him (and you of course) this weekend?

----------


## 1n50mn14

We'll be at Milestone, doing Equitation on the flat and hunters over 2'3". o_O. *scared/excited/indescribable*. He's showing as Warlock.  :Wink:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> We'll be at Milestone, doing Equitation on the flat and hunters over 2'3". o_O. *scared/excited/indescribable*. He's showing as Warlock.


Good luck!!

----------


## 1n50mn14

^__^ Thank you!

----------


## kiz_paws

I really like that photo, *Janine*, you have a very sweet and kind face (so that is where that little grand daughter gets it from!)  :Smile: 

I like that black and white photo, *Lima*. 

And *Maddie*, you have gorgeous hair! Nice to see ya!

*Sub* and *Chava* look like they are sharing a funny secret. You both have beautiful smiles; and I love black and white photos.

And *Niamh*? You have an enchanting smile and are a lovely good hearted person. Enough about the teeth -- I have crooked teeth myself, having opted NO for braces. And know what? I don't care!  :Wink: 

Great pix from *Becca*, your horse is indeed handsome. Good luck to you!  :Smile:

----------


## mono

A few pictures from the trip to Denmark and Sweden. This immense fountain in Copenhagen sits outside the Queen's mansion, just across the river from a beautiful opera house (where we actually saw the Queen some 7 days afterwards).

The lovely Chava and I:


Our dear subterranean:


Two lovely ladies of the LitNet outside Kronborg Castle, overlooking the harbor towards Sweden:


. . . and, since sub went and posted a picture of Chava and I  :Biggrin: , I could only steal this one of her and her boyfriend. There exist no routes that could possibly impede their hearts, not even height  :FRlol: :

----------


## Virgil

Wow, they are pretty ladies.  :Smile:  Thanks Mono.

----------


## Virgil

You are getting to be such a lady Lima. Very mature looking and as usual very pretty. Who's the pretty lady next you?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Lima... You look very ELEGANT!!!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Me, at an anime convention. (I'm the one in the middle.) Actually had a lot of fun, there, although my costume still needs a touch or two.

----------


## Stargazer86

My baby girl

----------


## RobinHood3000

Awww. ^_^ So very precious, Stargazer.

----------


## Stargazer86

Thanks Robin  :Smile:  How was your anime convention? I hear those are a lot of fun!

----------


## librarius_qui

I shouldn't pass around General Chat.
I'm GRAVELY offended by the playmobil thread  :Wink:  (*), and will avoid it here while it's active.

Even so, I decided to post you one picture that I took earlier ...


I'd like to have been painted by Leonardo da Vinci.
However, believe me: it's much much worse personally!  :Sick: 



____
*no, it looks like I'm kidding, and I AM trying to go through it, but, I really mean it, when I say I'm annoyed: that thread makes me feel like I'd like to shout in the "Get it off you chest" thread ... Anyway~




> ...





> You are getting to be such a lady Lima. Very mature looking and as usual very pretty. Who's the pretty lady next you?


This picture's nice, actually, because it looks like from the 1960s ...
(Possibly the B&W ...)

Really cool! Lol!
 :Thumbs Up: 

I'm more toward the Renaissance  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Virgil

> I shouldn't pass around General Chat.
> I'm GRAVELY offended by the playmobil thread  (*), and will avoid it here while it's active.
> 
> Even so, I decided to post you one picture that I took earlier ...
> 
> 
> I'd like to have been painted by Leonardo da Vinci.
> However, believe me: it's much much worse personally! 
> 
> ...


My goodness Libri. You are very distinguished.  :Smile: 




> Me, at an anime convention. (I'm the one in the middle.) Actually had a lot of fun, there, although my costume still needs a touch or two.


So which one are you Robin?  :Tongue: 





> My baby girl


Adorable. Adorable.  :Smile:

----------


## librarius_qui

> My goodness Libri. You are very distinguished.


I'd love GIRLS found that too  :Frown: 

Thanks anyway.~

(And believe me: it's much much worse personally ...  :Sick:  )

----

"I'm more toward the Renaissance",
hence:

----------


## librarius_qui

> This picture's nice, actually, because it looks like from the 1960s ...
> (Possibly the B&W ...)
> 
> Really cool! Lol!
> 
> 
> I'm more toward the Renaissance


or 1950s.

----------


## Stargazer86

Because I love to show off my baby girl  :Biggrin: 





She hates teething rings...so we pulled a sno cone out of the freezer. It worked 
Her Elvis impersonation: Thank you, Thank you very much
My baby and me  :Smile:  She hates those bows (ignore the mess, I was sorting stuff for a garage sale)
Trying baby food for the very first time
Out for a walk with her brother

----------


## Niamh

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Virgil

Well, I guess I have to admit, I don't get tired of looking at pictures of babies. She's so cute Star.  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

*Star,* she is adorable. I so love the closeups. I especially adore that first photo of her on this page sleeping in that little blue and white dress...what a little angel she is....that's a wonderful photo. The black and white one is so cute, too. How old is she now? I agree with *Virgil*, I never tire of seeing photos of babies! I love the ones of her sitting in the blue chair (?)....she is so wide-eyed and alert.

----------


## grace86

I absolutely love baby pictures! You can keep them coming as much as you like *Star* because your darling is soooo adorable!

I've loved all the pictures I have seen! Hey *Robin* last time I was frequenting litnet and you were around, you held onto your mysterious ways...it seems like even though we still can't tell which of the three you are in your photo....that litnet is finally starting to make you cave hahahaha  :Tongue:  Personally, I think you're the one in the middle!

----------


## Niamh

outside the palace theatre in manchester

----------


## Virgil

How elegant you look Niamh. Such a lady.  :Smile:

----------


## Seraphina

this be me, hiding as usual  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

> outside the palace theatre in manchester


You look very nice Niamh.  :Smile:

----------


## Stargazer86

Thanks guys  :Smile:  I'm totally obsessed with my little one. Looking at her pix (since I'm away from her so much at work  :Frown:  ) brings me a lot of joy

Niamh- very pretty! I freaking LOVE your outfit. rad skirt and sweater...great color combo

Seraphina- cute pic  :Smile:

----------


## LadyW

> outside the palace theatre in manchester


WOO! Manchester.
 :FRlol: 
Not much to shout about actually.

Did you go and see We Will Rock You?

----------


## Virgil

> Thanks guys  I'm totally obsessed with my little one. Looking at her pix (since I'm away from her so much at work  ) brings me a lot of joy


Well, don't ignore your other child in your obsession.  :Tongue:

----------


## Stargazer86

> Well, don't ignore your other child in your obsession.


I don't, I've known him and lived with him for over half his young life now I'll PM you with the reason why I don't post pix of him

----------


## The Comedian

> this be me, hiding as usual


Hey there. Nice to meet you Seraphina. 

Good Hunting!




> Because I love to show off my baby girl 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She hates teething rings...so we pulled a sno cone out of the freezer. It worked 
> Her Elvis impersonation: Thank you, Thank you very much
> My baby and me  She hates those bows (ignore the mess, I was sorting stuff for a garage sale)
> ...


Hey Stargazer,

Lovely photos and a lovely child. I can think of only two wee lasses as beautiful as yours in this entire world.  :Wink: 

Good hunting!

----------


## Stargazer86

Comedian- from the few (maybe only one or two I think) I have seen of your little darlings, I take that as a very good compliment  :Smile:  
Thank you much!

----------


## Seraphina

bit naughty, I know I've only just put one up, but here's one of me at the University End of Year Ball this weekend

----------


## Niamh

> How elegant you look Niamh. Such a lady.





> You look very nice Niamh.


Aw thanks you guys!  :Blush: 



> Niamh- very pretty! I freaking LOVE your outfit. rad skirt and sweater...great color combo


The skirt was an impulse buy last tuesday... and an expensive one at that. cost 40 in a fairtrade shop. I ended up buying everything else to go with it. The top only cost 3.  :Biggrin: 




> WOO! Manchester.
> 
> Not much to shout about actually.
> 
> Did you go and see We Will Rock You?


Sure did! It was amazing!!!!!

----------


## prendrelemick

> bit naughty, I know I've only just put one up, but here's one of me at the University End of Year Ball this weekend


Tres Glam

Thats the spirit, never mind the glass - grab the whole bottle!  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

Here is a picture of me before going for my cousin's wedding.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

So pretty Maddie! And i love the shoes!  :Eek:

----------


## Madhuri

Thanks, Niamh  :Biggrin:  I do not wear make-up, so my pics come out a bit dull....and the way I am looking is the maximum make-up that I can manage.

The shoes are called _jooties_. These are Rajasthani footwear.

----------


## Virgil

Maddie, you don't need make up.  :Smile:  You're lovely. Ever consider modeling?

----------


## Madhuri

Thanks, Virgil.  :Biggrin: 

Modeling is not my cup of tea...I will freeze if I am on the ramp...it will be a flop show....  :Tongue:

----------


## mazHur

> Thanks, Niamh  I do not wear make-up, so my pics come out a bit dull....and the way I am looking is the maximum make-up that I can manage.
> 
> The shoes are called _jooties_. These are Rajasthani footwear.




Wow, lovely Salim Shahis and Jodhpuris! Which one do you prefer to wear?
am not scared of such cute gurgaabis! :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

> Wow, lovely Salim Shahis and Jodhpuris! Which one do you prefer to wear?
> am not scared of such cute gurgaabis!


I know these as jooties and some are called mojaries (it could be from anywhere in Rajasthan); I am not aware of Salim Shahis.

Here is another picture of me in a sari:

----------


## mazHur

> I know these as jooties and some are called mojaries (it could be from anywhere in Rajasthan); I am not aware of Salim Shahis.
> 
> Here is another picture of me in a sari:


Is that Banarasi?? 
You look cute! :Wink: 
SUNO SAJNA PAPEEHAY NAY KAHA SUB SAY PUKAAR KAY
CHAMAN WALO SAMBHAL JAAO KAY AAYAY DIN BAHAR KAY!! :Smile:

----------


## Stargazer86

Madhari- You are so pretty! I love how you dress  :Smile:  traditional and stylish

Niamh- I think the skirt was worth the amount. I probably would have splurged on it too

----------


## mazHur

> Here is a picture of me before going for my cousin's wedding.


ask your sikh friend to translate this panjabi lyrics for you

TERI PHULLAA'N WAALI KURTI TANG MAHIA
MAINOO AAWAY TERAY KOLO'N SANG MAHIA
UTTO'N CHAMKAY JAWANI DA RANG MAHIA
NA GHOOR KAY ARYA TAK WAY
RESHAM DA LAACHA LAK WAY! :Wink:

----------


## Stargazer86

A few of us at my friend's birthday barbeque on Friday

----------


## Maximilianus

I have encountered some difficulty to calculate beauty here.  :Smile: 

I can't decide between _gazer_ and _gazer's baby_, but after all I guess that beauty is not meant to be calculated, so I'll say that the lovely baby is definitely a chip off her lovely block (mom). By the way, can I ask that treasure's name?  :Smile: 

And by the way again, we haven't met before, so hello _gazer_, pleased to meet you and your offspring!  :Wave:

----------


## Niamh

Thats a lovely sari Maddie!  :Nod: 

And Star, i am so jealous of your hair.

----------


## Madhuri

> Is that Banarasi?? 
> You look cute!
> SUNO SAJNA PAPEEHAY NAY KAHA SUB SAY PUKAAR KAY
> CHAMAN WALO SAMBHAL JAAO KAY AAYAY DIN BAHAR KAY!!


It's not Benarasi.

Those are the lyrics of an old song sung by Lata, isnt it?




> Madhari- You are so pretty! I love how you dress  traditional and stylish


Thanks, Star  :Biggrin: 




> ask your sikh friend to translate this panjabi lyrics for you
> 
> TERI PHULLAA'N WAALI KURTI TANG MAHIA
> MAINOO AAWAY TERAY KOLO'N SANG MAHIA
> UTTO'N CHAMKAY JAWANI DA RANG MAHIA
> NA GHOOR KAY ARYA TAK WAY
> RESHAM DA LAACHA LAK WAY!


I know a little bit of Punjabi....couldn't translate all the words but I understood the meaning....  :Biggrin: 




> Thats a lovely sari Maddie!


Thanks, Niamh  :Biggrin:

----------


## The Comedian

The Comedian and wee one number two on a sunny day.

----------


## Maximilianus

Gee, look at that tiny beauty  :Nod:  I need a wife now!  :Bawling:  I want a baby girl of my own!  :Smile:

----------


## Sarasvati21

Aaw, Comedian, she is a cutie!

----------


## Niamh

> The Comedian and wee one number two on a sunny day.


so cute!

----------


## qimissung

What an adorable baby!!!

Oh Madhuri, you and your clothes are BEAUTIFUL! I love those outfits.

Niamh, you also. You were right to splurge!

Seraphina, you are a pretty girl. I hope you had fun at your ball. It looks as though you did.

Stargazer, you also have a darling child. Like Virgil I can never get tired of baby pictures!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> The Comedian and wee one number two on a sunny day.


That is such a great daddy and his little girl picture. She's a beauty.  :Smile:

----------


## higley

Look at those little hands! That little bow! I get such starry eyes around babies.

----------


## Stargazer86

Comedian- Great pic! You 2 look so happy  :Smile:  She's a little doll with a great smile

----------


## The Comedian

Thanks all for your kind words about my picture.

----------


## The Walker

Hey Comedian, I liked very much your fence but even more the forest that surrounds where you live in, Beautiful place. Beautiful girl there too!

----------


## LadyW

I was so happy to be there, haha.


The fantastic lady in the middle is my geography teacher.


The carnage.

----------


## Stargazer86

Lady, you look like a doll  :Smile:  Very pretty

What on earth were you guys drinking?

----------


## LadyW

> Lady, you look like a doll  Very pretty
> 
> What on earth were you guys drinking?


Thank you
 :Smile: 

Well, the guys were drinking cider... eurgh.
But I stuck to my red wine.
 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## kilted exile

hang on your teachers supervised/attended a event which openly included under-age drinking - something a little wrong with that

----------


## Stargazer86

> hang on your teachers supervised/attended a event which openly included under-age drinking - something a little wrong with that


lol I was thinking the same thing...

----------


## kilted exile

yep, at least we were forced to at least hide it (ah the bottle of pop half filled with rum)

----------


## LadyW

No, of course not, haha.
That was the after-party at my friends house.

----------


## Stargazer86

> No, of course not, haha.
> That was the after-party at my friends house.


 :FRlol:  okay that's a bit better :P

How old are you anyway (if you don't mind me asking)

----------


## LadyW

> okay that's a bit better :P
> 
> How old are you anyway (if you don't mind me asking)


I'm sixteen, but most of my friends are nearly 17... I'm the baby of the group, haha.

----------


## Stargazer86

> I'm sixteen, but most of my friends are nearly 17... I'm the baby of the group, haha.


What's the legal drinking age where you are? Because, as I recall, EVERYONE follows the legal drinking age  :Wink:

----------


## LadyW

> What's the legal drinking age where you are? Because, as I recall, EVERYONE follows the legal drinking age


Eighteen.
Well, it was our Prom night...  :Smile: 
I call it, a slight bending, maybe stretching, of the rules.

----------


## Stargazer86

> Eighteen.
> Well, it was our Prom night... 
> I call it, a slight bending, maybe stretching, of the rules.


*gasp* You kids these days...tsk tsk

----------


## prendrelemick

18 is the legal mimimun age for BUYING alcohol. You can have wine or beer with a meal at 16.

Hijacking is illegal at any age.

----------


## Maximilianus

Be it tiddly, be it sober,
You look dainty, _LadyW_.
Though if I were you,
I'd watch for the lawmen
before they come n' say "Boo!"  :Biggrin:

----------


## 1n50mn14

LadyW you are gorgeous. =O

Speaking of underage drinking...



This is me and my Mum when she visited me in England last July. I am sixteen in this photo, and bought the alcohol in said photo... and I was never, ever, anywhere once ID'd the entire time I was in England, either for alcohol or cigarettes. Haha. That is a nice pint of Magner's Cider  :Biggrin:  Yummy. My Mum is in ENGLAND and drinking a CORONA? Loser!

----------


## Niamh

> LadyW you are gorgeous. =O
> 
> Speaking of underage drinking...
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my Mum when she visited me in England last July. I am sixteen in this photo, and bought the alcohol in said photo... and I was never, ever, anywhere once ID'd the entire time I was in England, either for alcohol or cigarettes. Haha.


This is a nice pic of the two of you! I was served in pubs when i was 17. I didnt start to get ID'd till i was 18 (go figure!)
I think the legal age for cigs in the UK is 16 still...



> That is a nice pint of Magner's Cider  Yummy. My Mum is in ENGLAND and drinking a CORONA? Loser!


Good Irish Cider! They just came out with a Pear cider.  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Becca that photo is so nice! It's so comfortable. You look like your mum :Smile:  

LJ, you're beautiful  :Smile:  That's a cool shot.

----------


## Virgil

Woderful shot Becca. That's a nice picture. 

Nice Liamjean.  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

Beautiful wouldn't exactly define you on that pic, _jean_, though it's a good mild definition... but you surely know it already  :Tongue:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Beautiful pics...LJ & Becca

Here's a couple of mermaids that washed up to shore while we were on vacation...


This mermaid wasn't "digging" at herself... :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Oh how cute Bien.  :Smile:  Have you been to the beach already this year? It has not felt like beach weather around here.

----------


## PoeticPassions

Great pics, Bien! looks like you guys had fun  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Cute little girls Bien  :Smile:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Lima, you ARE beautiful.
Bien, your girls are adorable! Looks like a fun day at the beach xD!

(I know, I'm a huge camera whore...)


I seriously need to dye my hair, and if I had the patience, I'd let the eyebrows grow back in. But I don't, so the drawn on are here to stay.

----------


## Michael T

Cute pics Bien.  :Smile:

----------


## Stargazer86

Lima- Lovely as always

Bien- The girls are adorable! How fun to play mermaids at the beach  :Smile: 

Becca- LJ is right...you do have flawless skin. I dig your style

----------


## johann cruyff

So... I haven't posted here in a long time, here's a pic taken a few days ago... Nothing special, but hey  :Smile:

----------


## PoeticPassions

> So... I haven't posted here in a long time, here's a pic taken a few days ago... Nothing special, but hey


Eee bas si sladak hehe  :Smile:  ali sam nesto mislila da si stariji (you seem like it)... mogu li pitati koje si godiste?

----------


## Lynne50

Cute pic, Johann!

----------


## Haunted

hi Johann  :Smile:

----------


## Barbarous

My love and I enjoy reading  :Biggrin:

----------


## higley

Me being a graduate... a COLLEGE graduate. At least three people have asked me whether I graduated high school this year.  :Sick:  Even somebody I've known for a year!



On the left. :P

Barbarous, that is a great picture, very moody!

----------


## Whifflingpin

And I bet, Higley, that 10 minutes after the photo was taken, you were back to looking like your avatar  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Nice pictures Johann, Barbarous (my how handsome you are  :Tongue: ), and Higley. Oh be grateful Higley, there will come a time you will desire to look young.  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Me being a graduate... a COLLEGE graduate. At least three people have asked me whether I graduated high school this year.  Even somebody I've known for a year!


cute pic Higley. Haha...I've been out of high school for five years and people still ask me what grade I'm in.

----------


## Chava

Cute indeed Higley, don't worry about the age, I turn 21 in a month, and my karate instructor was telling me I only needed to do a low number of pushups because I was a junior (under 14!!).

----------


## stephofthenight

some new pics of me  :Biggrin:  from a june photoshoot...and just random stuff...

----------


## prendrelemick

My favourite picture ever.



daughter and grandaughter.

----------


## Lynne50

Very cute picture. The baby is darling, with those apple cheeks. She looks like she likes to mug for the camera. Mom is very pretty too. They both have the same sparkling eyes.

----------


## Michael T

> My favourite picture ever.
> 
> 
> 
> daughter and grandaughter.


 :Thumbs Up: Lovely picture _prendrelemick_, you must be very proud of them both.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> My favourite picture ever.
> 
> 
> 
> daughter and grandaughter.


Awwwww
How cute!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Higley congrats on the Graduation! Looking wonderful as always!
Steph i think the last picture of you is really nice.  :Smile: 
And Prendrel! Thats such a cute grandaughter!

----------


## Virgil

> My favourite picture ever.
> 
> 
> 
> daughter and grandaughter.


That is a wonderful picture and I can understand how that's your favorite ever.  :Smile: 

Nice picture Lima. I really like that!

Steph where are your pictures?

Edit: Never mind. They were on the previous page.

----------


## Stargazer86

Congrats Higley!

Prend- That picture is darling!

----------


## Virgil

> some new pics of me  from a june photoshoot...and just random stuff...


Very nice pictures Steph. You're looking as lovely as ever. I think I like the ones of you in the black and white outfit. Those colors seem to suit you.  :Smile:

----------


## Stargazer86

Lily and her buddy. She's awake and ready to party. He's ticked off cause he just woke up lol

We got several pix of them but I thought this one was the funniest :P

Oh and my friend's camera settings are wrong...at least the year. This was just like 2 weeks ago  :Tongue:  it should say 09 not 08

----------


## stephofthenight

thanks. there okay. Glad you like them.

----------


## Virgil

> Lily and her buddy. She's awake and ready to party. He's ticked off cause he just woke up lol
> 
> We got several pix of them but I thought this one was the funniest :P
> 
> Oh and my friend's camera settings are wrong...at least the year. This was just like 2 weeks ago  it should say 09 not 08


 :FRlol:  :FRlol: That is really cute!!

----------


## Niamh

So cute star!!!

----------


## higley

> And I bet, Higley, that 10 minutes after the photo was taken, you were back to looking like your avatar


You sayin I picked a fight?  :Wink: 

Stargazer that baby is seriously cute.

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

This was taken yesterday, a guy linked to the wildlife park that I work at decided to shove a snake around my neck. Not surprising I don't look very comfortable, either that, or I'm talking again.

----------


## Virgil

Eeek, what's that snake doing around your neck.  :Biggrin:  Nice photo IJMTU.

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> Eeek, what's that snake doing around your neck.  Nice photo IJMTU.


Oh, it's just the lastest fashion accessory  :Biggrin:  All the girls will be wearing them soon  :FRlol:

----------


## 1n50mn14

!!! Cool reptile, IJMTU! I held a chameleon today, and I think my face looked about the same. They've got weird little hands.

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> !!! Cool reptile, IJMTU! I held a chameleon today, and I think my face looked about the same. They've got weird little hands.


You seriously just about made me pee my pants laughing at your weird little hands comment!  :FRlol:  
I've got other worse pictures  :FRlol:  There's one of me where I'm a blur because I'm running away.

----------


## The Comedian

IJMTU -- awesome picture. What sort of snake is that?

higley -- congratulations! That's a grand achievement. 

Stargazer86 -- sweet picture. Lilly has a wonderful look of mischief in her eye, always a good sign of intelligence and wit.  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

> This was taken yesterday, a guy linked to the wildlife park that I work at decided to shove a snake around my neck. Not surprising I don't look very comfortable, either that, or I'm talking again.


Brave woman....  :Sick:

----------


## Maximilianus

> pop.

----------


## 1n50mn14

... wtf?


Legend
As per usual, ignore my fat rolls and terrible position.  :Rolleyes: 


Working with the baby. He's only two. We're taking it slow.


The pretty pony =) Being a good girl... for once.

----------


## Virgil

Becca - you are a natural on horses.  :Smile:

----------


## Stargazer86

Thanks Comedian  :Smile:  

Becca- I will never understand why you disclaimer with a critisism of yourself....you look so pretty and grand in these pix  :Smile:  
As Virgil says, you seem like a natural


IJMTU- Cool pic  :Smile:  I like it You've inspired me to share a photo of my snake. 
 Columbian Red Tailed Boa approx 5ft long
Well...he's actually more my bf's snake :P I don't handle him

----------


## 1n50mn14

^__^ That thing is AMAZING. And I thought my sister's corn snake was big!

----------


## andave_ya

> ... wtf?
> 
> 
> Legend
> As per usual, ignore my fat rolls and terrible position. 
> 
> 
> Working with the baby. He's only two. We're taking it slow.
> 
> ...


Bec you're looking really good.

----------


## Stargazer86

> ^__^ That thing is AMAZING. And I thought my sister's corn snake was big!


What the heck is a corn snake?

----------


## TEND

A picture of me and my cousin at a wedding in Germany, I'm on the right and it's windy as can be so my hair is a little messed up.

----------


## Virgil

> A picture of me and my cousin at a wedding in Germany, I'm on the right and it's windy as can be so my hair is a little messed up.


Nice to see you TEND. You look older here. That looks good what you're dringking. May I have a glass of that?  :Biggrin:

----------


## TEND

Landskron Weissbier, you'll have to go to east Germany to get some though.

----------


## islandclimber

A few Photos of my winter trek from Vancouver Island to Santa Cruz...  :Biggrin:

----------


## islandclimber

and just a few more  :Tongue:

----------


## kratsayra

As your pictures demonstrate islandclimber, your trek must have afforded a number of gorgeous views! Vancouver to Santa Cruz - amazing! I was recently on a bus up to San Jose from Santa Barbara. My favorite part of the bus ride was between Santa Cruz and San Jose - absolutely gorgeous trees and mountains!

----------


## Virgil

Great pictures Climber. You are one cool dude.  :Smile: 

Hey on that last picture of the frist post (#3569), is that a crucifix on the rock below where you're climbing?

----------


## islandclimber

thanks  :Smile:  the coast is amazing isn't it...

yep, that's a cruicifix/cross painted on the rock there... I'm not sure why it was painted out there in the middle of the desert (Joshua Tree National Park) but it was there...

----------


## Maximilianus

> What the heck is a corn snake?


_Corn Snake (Elaphe guttata)_: AKA _red rat snake_, is a North American species of _rat snake_ that subdue small preys with constriction. Here's a Wikipedia link if you wanna know some more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corn_Snake


*Rat snakes* are a large, polyphyletic, group of snakes from the Colubrid subfamily Colubrinae. Many species tend to be very skittish and sometimes aggressive but bites are usually superficial. They were long thought to be nonvenomous, but recent studies have shown that at least some species do possess venom. A variety of species like _Elaphe guttata guttata_ (the corn snake) are known for the ease with which they are tamed and are common in the pet trade.... (more on Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rat_snake)

----------


## kilted exile



----------


## sprinks

aww you both look so happy! very cute  :Smile:

----------


## Stargazer86

Island- cool pics. If you enjoy rock climbing, you'd have a ball in Joshua Tree

Kilted- you and Niamh are so cute together ^^ And you look very nice in your kilt

Great pix guys!

----------


## islandclimber

Great pictures Kilted  :Smile: 

Thanks Stargazer, that one picture with the cross painted on the rock is from J Tree... I went there for 10 days in Feb 08, and then was there for a couple days this spring again... I love the climbing there, but the grading is so brutal haha.. Even upstate in Bishop equivalent climbs are at least a V grade harder... it's crazy...  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

Kilt - You look great! You look better without your beard if you ask me. The beard hides your natural good looks.  :Smile:  And that picture of you and Naimh is perfect. You two make a great couple!!

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

Comedian: I've forgotten what sort of snake it is, some type of python.

Stargazer: Your snake looks a lot bigger and scarier than the one I held  :FRlol: 

Island: Awesome photos, it looks like an amazing spot to explore.

Kilted: I love the setting of your picture with Niamh! Where is that? It looks like something out of a fairytale  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Kilted, great photos. Sweet that you and Niamh were able to meet up.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Kilted: I love the setting of your picture with Niamh! Where is that? It looks like something out of a fairytale


Thats Glendalough in Co. Wicklow. Its the remains of the first Monastic City in Ireland, and by far my favourite place in the world.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Kilted- you and Niamh are so cute together ^^ And you look very nice in your kilt


I agree! 
Can't help being proud on this one match that I made!  :Tongue:

----------


## Stargazer86

> I agree! 
> Can't help being proud on this one match that I made!


aww you set them up?

This keeps getting cuter and cuter ^^

----------


## kilted exile

> I agree! 
> Can't help being proud on this one match that I made!


hehehehe I think both of us have uttered the phrase "mmm, pensive was correct" at some point

----------


## Niamh

think it was more along the lines of pensy was right....  :Wink:

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> Thats Glendalough in Co. Wicklow. Its the remains of the first Monastic City in Ireland, and by far my favourite place in the world.


I want to go there!!  :Biggrin:  It's beautiful.

----------


## Niamh

> I want to go there!!  It's beautiful.


It is very beautiful. I posted a pic of it in the photos by you thread.

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> It is very beautiful. I posted a pic of it in the photos by you thread.


OOH! *Rushes off to have a gander*

----------


## islandclimber

Glendalough is so stunning.. My bro and I went climbing up in the valley past the lake... there are a couple picturesque little waterfalls up the valley...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> I agree! 
> Can't help being proud on this one match that I made!


Pensy did that? Oh my. She has intuition.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Pensy did that? Oh my. She has intuition.


thats what she had said initially if i'm not mistaken!  :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

ok I have to say now that I can say it, I thought pensy was right all along...  :Biggrin:

----------


## 1n50mn14

You two are so cute you make me a little sick.  :Sick: . It's adorable.

I also want to go to that beautiful, beautiful place... next time I'm overseas, I suppose.

----------


## Niamh

> You two are so cute you make me a little sick. . It's adorable.
> 
> I also want to go to that beautiful, beautiful place... next time I'm overseas, I suppose.


If i'm here i'll bring you.  :Smile:

----------


## Mathor

OMG, I found this picture today of me from senior prom! I look so much different!

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> OMG, I found this picture today of me from senior prom! I look so much different!


Nice picture Mathor! How long ago was your prom?

----------


## Mathor

3 years ago. Haha. I'm 21 now.

----------


## Nightshade

4 cups of tea and its not even 730 am yet...

----------


## Niamh

> 4 cups of tea and its not even 730 am yet...


think you are in the wrong thread nightie.  :Wink:

----------


## mazHur

> 4 cups of tea and its not even 730 am yet...


I don't know why I feel like crying-it's past 1.45 pm and no sleep! :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

Mathor nice photo btw!

----------


## Virgil

> think you are in the wrong thread nightie.


I've done that, written in the wrong thread.  :FRlol:

----------


## weltanschauung

666 missed calls!

----------


## Virgil

Nice picture Welt. You seem so normal in that picture, compared to your other pictures.  :Biggrin:  thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## weltanschauung

i just have an overactive imagination(photoshop), virgil :P

----------


## Stargazer86

Weltan- Very nice pic. You are very pretty

And I share your feelings on photoshop  :Smile:

----------


## weltanschauung

dont let the face fool you
i eat babies.

----------


## Maximilianus

Mind my asking... what do they taste like? ...  :FRlol:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> 666 missed calls!


You have a well-shaped nose. Its hard to find a good nose these days.

----------


## Stargazer86

> dont let the face fool you
> i eat babies.


I said you were pretty...I never said you didn't look like you might eat babies. You do look like the type that would do that  :Biggrin:

----------


## 1n50mn14

> dont let the face fool you
> i eat babies.


I like babies.


But I couldn't eat a whole one.

*badum chhhh.. drum roll?*

Pretty. Well shaped face. 

Shall we share some drunken photos?

Yes.

----------


## Stargazer86

lol Becca I love that pic  :Smile: 



Here is one of Lily from a few hours ago

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Oooh, we're doing drunken photos now? My 5'0", 100lb friend lifting me:





> I like babies.
> 
> 
> But I couldn't eat a whole one.
> 
> *badum chhhh.. drum roll?*



HAHAAHAHAHA! I'm going to use that for a while, thank you!

----------


## Niamh

Oh becca! thats hillarious!

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

Ooh drunken photos?? Don't tempt me!!

Becca - The best part of that photo is your facial expression  :FRlol: 

Stargazer - Totally cute, as always  :Smile: 

JuniperWoolf -  :FRlol:

----------


## The Comedian

> lol Becca I love that pic 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of Lily from a few hours ago


What a great smile! She looks like a happy kid.

----------


## Virgil

Becca - You look so cute dressed so conservatively. I think you'll a wonderful mom.  :Biggrin: 

Star - As always, so cute.  :Smile: 

Juniper - That's one strong little girl. Can she pick me up?  :Biggrin:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Probably, Virgil. I was pretty impressed. I tower over her, but she just picked me right up.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Probably, Virgil. I was pretty impressed. I tower over her, but she just picked me right up.


Ladies can be stronger than anything when they really want  :Wink: 
_I bet she can gimme a piggyback ride_  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Ladies can be stronger than anything when they really want 
> _I bet she can gimme a piggyback ride_


Wouldn't you love it if she tried.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Star you really do have one beautiful happy little girl! so cute!

----------


## Maximilianus

> Wouldn't you love it if she tried.


_You bet I would!_  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Men  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Men


Ladies, source of all that's worth...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kilted exile

seeing as we are doing drunk pics




(though to be fair there are other drunk pics of me round here)

----------


## Virgil

As little red riding hood once said, my what a big tongue you have.  :FRlol:

----------


## Anza



----------


## Virgil

Anza, you're getting really beautiful.  :Smile:  Your hair looks lovely.

----------


## Anza

Except I cut it off, Virgie.  :Frown:  I told my sister to take the split ends off, apparently there was a lot of damage. The one in the blue dress is most recent.

----------


## LadyW



----------


## Maximilianus

> ahh.. the first


I envy the camera and won't say why because it's too obvious. Can I know... the first what?




> 


A certain hairstyle makes someone appear as an aristocratic damsel from some court of Europe  :Brow:

----------


## prendrelemick

Anza, you're looking good.
Lima, you always look good
LadyW, you look to be having a good time.

So that s all good.

----------


## Virgil

Nice pictures Lima and Lady W. Ah youth.  :Smile: 

First what Lima?

----------


## Virgil

> ^ The first one is embarrassing! haha,


Why? I don't see why?

----------


## Maximilianus

> because i look like a noof!, the hand action, the lips, oh my


Nah, noof is too hard on yourself!
You look cute as usual, only that with a different expression  :Nod:

----------


## Virgil

> because i look like a noof!, the hand action, the lips, oh my


 :FRlol:  You look fine.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

Lima, I think many people may miss the significance of that hand action, I know I still have trouble remembering which way round is which!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Lima, I think many people may miss the significance of that hand action, I know I still have trouble remembering which way round is which!


Peace is the other way around... that one more than likely means the same thing in other countries as it does here...

----------


## Nightshade

Not all.. in fact for years I was perfectly innconly using that to mean 2. ANd it was ok. Till I moved to england!!

----------


## Niamh

> Not all.. in fact for years I was perfectly innconly using that to mean 2. ANd it was ok. Till I moved to england!!


thats why i said other countries and not all countries.  :Biggrin:

----------


## weltanschauung

haha, i have an irish friend, i know what youre talking about.
i certainly like that version better anyways.

----------


## kilted exile

WARNING: BORING POTENTIALLY USELESS INFO ALERT


Churchill used to give the sign both ways around, it is only later it gained the second meaning

----------


## weltanschauung

man, for a second i thought my post got deleted again for being the post that i posted.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> My "hand" signal means a few things.
> 
> 1. it can mean "up yours"
> 
> 2. it can mean "sup?" etc, usually it is a signal made when you just realize a camera has been turned on you and you can't really be bothered
> 
> 3. you're drunk.


Hah, samezies!

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> Hah, samezies!


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  That picture is awesomely funny!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> WARNING: BORING POTENTIALLY USELESS INFO ALERT
> 
> 
> Churchill used to give the sign both ways around, it is only later it gained the second meaning


Huh I thought it went back to the 100 years war.. at least thats what I had heard. Are you sure that wasn't beccause Churchill was as dyslexic as I am and had the same trouble I have with left and right and forwards and backwards?  :Biggrin:

----------


## higley

Just got back from Africa  :Biggrin:

----------


## Annamariah

As I don't own a camera, there are really very little pictures of me from past couple of years, but here's one I took with my parents' camera a few weeks ago  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

> Just got back from Africa


*higley,* you are adorable! I love these photos. Is that really a giraffe kissing you? I don't see any pigtails or black eyes. Lovely beautiful photo of you. Post more soon. How wonderful, to go to Africa. Tell us all about your trip. The little girl is adorable and pretty, too!




> As I don't own a camera, there are really very little pictures of me from past couple of years, but here's one I took with my parents' camera a few weeks ago


*Annamariah,* you have stunningly beautiful blue eyes. I love this photo. Hope you can take more soon...It's lovely.

----------


## Niamh

great pics you guys!!!

----------


## Virgil

Higley and Annamariah - how wonderful you both look.

And Higley I bet if you want to be kissed by someone tall, dark, and handsome, you never imagined him.  :Biggrin:

----------


## higley

Virg, it was a girl actually- and a pregnant one! No wonder she had the munchies.

----------


## Annamariah

Limajean, you're just as beautiful as always  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Limajean, you're just as beautiful as always


That is true
and YOU are too  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sheujade

Lil Ole Me. Yes, I'm Irish. As a matter of fact, I think I was a little too happy in this photo. You should see the other 2 after this one.  :Goof:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Yes, I'm Irish.


That's evident  :Smile: 
Native or descendant?

----------


## Sheujade

> That's evident 
> Native or descendant?


I'm a descendant. I don't have my own thatched roof yet. Unfortunately, nobody left me any land (that I know of)...if they did, a pub probably sits on it.




> You have lovely hair


Thank you. It's a wig..

No, I'm joking lol. 

I had to cut some of that hair, took me forever to take care of it.

----------


## Niamh

right....

----------


## AimusSage

Always the same people! More more more!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I'm a descendant. I don't have my own thatched roof yet. Unfortunately, nobody left me any land (that I know of)...if they did, a pub probably sits on it.


You can always bring down the pub and have your own castle built  :Tongue: 



> Always the same people! More more more!


I would post some pix of mine if I were half as cute as our photogenic forum members  :Biggrin: 
Damn Brad Pitt! When are you gonna lend me your face? .....  :FRlol:

----------


## LadyW

_Hello, hello, helloo._

----------


## Maximilianus

> _Hello, hello, helloo._


Commendable example of British cuteness!  :Biggrin: 

Ah! Ornamented Lit Net with its walls embellished by beautiful ladies posting their pix!  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

Is that from tonight's birthday party, lima?

----------


## Mathor

> hehe


what's the original look like? this is frikkin intense!

----------


## Maximilianus

Mystically cute as always!  :Nod:  (both of them )

----------


## Scheherazade

The Photo Album Directory has been updated:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=21102

If there are any glitches, please PM me.

----------


## Maximilianus

lima, were those done by the same friend? got originals?

----------


## Maximilianus

A toucan.
An extremely cute one.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

Sub and Night at the Nottinghill Carnival 09  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

 :Banana:

----------


## Virgil

> Sub and Night at the Nottinghill Carnival 09


Yay, nice picture. I was wondering where you've been Subby.

----------


## 1n50mn14

> Sub and Night at the Nottinghill Carnival 09


The both of you are adorable and look like you're having so much fun!

----------


## Niamh

great piccy subby! really wish i could have been there but work got in the way!

----------


## mono

How cool that you two met, sub and Nightshade! Nice picture, too!
Sub, I wish we would have taken more pictures when I came to Denmark - I still hope to come around again someday, since I fell in love with Copenhagen and Roskilde.  :Nod:

----------


## Sheujade

Actually, if a pub sits on that land...a castle wouldnt fit over it. If I can imagine what my pub would look like...think about a small bar with a bunch of brawling leprechauns lol!
That would be the extent of my riches.

I know it took me a while to respond lol...I have been off the computer and away...
FAR....FAR .....AWAY. (with King Farquaad)

----------


## Maximilianus

> Actually, if a pub sits on that land...a castle wouldnt fit over it. If I can imagine what my pub would look like...think about a small bar with a bunch of brawling leprechauns lol!
> That would be the extent of my riches.


Never ever seen a pub with leprechauns.... would be fairly something different  :Biggrin: 



> I know it took me a while to respond lol...I have been off the computer and away...
> FAR....FAR .....AWAY. (with King Farquaad)


No problem  :Smile:  ..... Farquaad from Shrek?

----------


## Stargazer86

Lily! Note her two new teeth  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

*Star,* Lily is sooo adorable! I love these photos...what a pretty smile and happy baby! Oh, how she is changing and growing, too. Does she have two teeth? Those tiny baby teeth are so cute. Brooke now has four, I think. When we ask her where her teeth are, she uses her finger to brush them. My daughter-in-law told me that's because they just started to brush her teeth at night. They learn so quickly.

----------


## Virgil

Star she's gorgeous!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## The Comedian

Lovely child! And she looks so happy, which is even better.

----------


## Annamariah

Aww, I love children, especially those lovely smiling ones  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

such a cutie pie!

----------


## Stargazer86

Thanks guys  :Smile:  She is such a happy baby...I'm very lucky

----------


## Janine

> Thanks guys  She is such a happy baby...I'm very lucky


She's simply precious. She is sitting up well and she must smile all the time...she does look so darn happy - you are lucky. Now is her eyes blue or brown. In one photo they look brown but then with cameras they do that sometimes. Other photo they look really blue. She's little cutie for sure and looks like she eats well. My Brooke is a little piggy; she loves to eat!

----------


## toni

Nothing like a portrait of a bouncy, rosy cherub to brighten up my day!  :Biggrin:

----------


## higley

Stargazer she is so ridiculously cute. I think pretty much any baby is cute but she is really really cute!

----------


## DanielBenoit

Me!! Have been terrified for a while and have been building up courage. . . .
It's a bit of an old picture, but it's the most bearable
[IMG][/IMG]

Not only is it my first self-portrait on here, but it's my first experimentation with photoshop!

----------


## Maximilianus

Great experimentation Daniel  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Virgil

> maybe you guys should get your own photo site


Ah, we love you Limajean. 


Nice to meet you Daniel. For some reason I pictured you older.  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

Guess what? I bought a new camera today. I can't wait till it arrives. I bought a Canon PowerShot 12 MP....I should have some fun with that. I haven't had a new camera in ages. I did a lot of research and got a great price for it. It even has HD video capability. Today is like Christmas to me. In fact, I used my Christmas money I saved for over a year, for the purchase.

*Daniel,* I think you are very cute. You are younger than I thought, also; but then again, I could see a peek at your face on your blog site; then realised it; I think it's your avy that looks older. Bye the way, your blog is very well designed and I like your poetry very much. 

I like your artistically conceived portrait here. The grainy quality is really interesting. I recall doing things like this in a darkroom, in the early 70's, when I was in college. I like this effect.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> *Daniel,* I think you are very cute. You are younger than I thought, also; but then again, I could see a peek at your face on your blog site; then realised it; I think it's your avy that looks older. Bye the way, your blog is very well designed and I like your poetry very much. 
> 
> I like your artistically conceived portrait here. The grainy quality is really interesting. I recall doing things like this in a darkroom, in the early 70's, when I was in college. I like this effect.


Aww shucks, thanks  :Blush:

----------


## Janine

> Aww shucks, thanks


You are welcome, *Daniel,* I meant it. You seem to be very poetic and artistic minded.

----------


## toni

> You are welcome, *Daniel,* I meant it. You seem to be very poetic and artistic minded.


I second that  :Nod: 

And Janine, maybe you should take a new one of your lovely self, as you have recently purchased a camera  :Wink:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Guess what? I bought a new camera today. I can't wait till it arrives. I bought a Canon PowerShot 12 MP....I should have some fun with that. I haven't had a new camera in ages. I did a lot of research and got a great price for it. It even has HD video capability. Today is like Christmas to me. In fact, I used my Christmas money I saved for over a year, for the purchase.


Now ask Santa to bring you the money back .....  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Janine

> Now ask Santa to bring you the money back .....


Actually, funny thing is I keep spending that money and then replenishing it. I even keep it in the same Christmas card in the envelop. I wish Santa would replenish it for me, once in awhile. It seems to be my eternal Christmas fund. I have mentally spend that money about 4 times over. It's my 'mad' money. I love having some bit of mad money, don't you? Or maybe it's my pirates treasure chest. Anyway, I hope I like my new camera. I think it's a good one from what I have read. I am pretty excited about it. Once it comes, I will have to learn all over again, how to take quality photos.




> I second that 
> 
> And Janine, maybe you should take a new one of your lovely self, as you have recently purchased a camera


*toni,* you are so sweet and flattering to me. OK, I will attempt to take one of myself. I should use the self-timer, right? I first have to learn to make use of all the aspects of this new camera and that will take a little time to learn. I will probably need all of you great photographers to help me out when it comes time, with some helpful tips.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Actually, funny thing is I keep spending that money and then replenishing it. I even keep it in the same Christmas card in the envelop. I wish Santa would replenish it for me, once in awhile. It seems to be my eternal Christmas fund. I have mentally spend that money about 4 times over. It's my 'mad' money. I love having some bit of mad money, don't you? Or maybe it's my pirates treasure chest. Anyway, I hope I like my new camera. I think it's a good one from what I have read. I am pretty excited about it. Once it comes, I will have to learn all over again, how to take quality photos.


Then we'll ask Santa to replenish your knowledge on taking photos  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> Then we'll ask Santa to replenish your knowledge on taking photos


ok...good idea.....he's at the South Pole this time of year.....nearer to your end of the globe.

----------


## Maximilianus

> ok...good idea.....he's at the South Pole this time of year.....nearer to your end of the globe.


I would ask him myself... but I don't have his phone number or e-mail address... do you?  :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

> *toni,* you are so sweet and flattering to me. OK, I will attempt to take one of myself. I should use the self-timer, right? I first have to learn to make use of all the aspects of this new camera and that will take a little time to learn. I will probably need all of you great photographers to help me out when it comes time, with some helpful tips.



Okay then.  :Smile:  Well, you can use the self-timer or you can get someone to take your portrait! I'd be happy to help you in any way I can, just let me know. 
We will be waiting!  :Nod:

----------


## Annamariah

> Then we'll ask Santa to replenish your knowledge on taking photos





> ok...good idea.....he's at the South Pole this time of year.....nearer to your end of the globe.





> I would ask him myself... but I don't have his phone number or e-mail address... do you?


I know that in the US they lie about Santa Claus living in the North Pole, but that's rubbish. Santa Claus, or Joulupukki as we call him lives in Korvatunturi in Finnish Lapland  :Nod:  If you don't believe me, just check this out: Santa Claus

The Finnish Santa Claus receives over half a million letters each year from almost 200 different countries, not just from Finland, but for example from Great Britain, Poland, France, Italy and Japan  :Biggrin:  His address is:

Santa Claus (or Joulupukki)
99999 KORVATUNTURI
FINLAND

----------


## Janine

> I know that in the US they lie about Santa Claus living in the North Pole, but that's rubbish. Santa Claus, or Joulupukki as we call him lives in Korvatunturi in Finnish Lapland  If you don't believe me, just check this out: Santa Claus
> 
> The Finnish Santa Claus receives over half a million letters each year from almost 200 different countries, not just from Finland, but for example from Great Britain, Poland, France, Italy and Japan  His address is:
> 
> Santa Claus (or Joulupukki)
> 99999 KORVATUNTURI
> FINLAND


*Annamariah,* I am totally enchanted with the real Santa's site. I love that one page where you pass the mouse over the hanging ornaments and they swing. I also, love all the little details and clicked on all to see what this is all about. I love that wheel that turns and the center tells how many days till Christmas. It's really website; like the part that lists the various languages for the holiday greeting. By the way, an early "Hyvää Joulua ja Onnellista Uutta Vuotta!"

So that is where Santa hangs out yearly. I wish I could come visit the village...the food sounds delightful. I would love the icehouse most; although, I hate being cold. Thanks for posting the site. It was quite entertaining and I think the real Santa is kind of cute.

----------


## Janine

> Okay then.  Well, you can use the self-timer or you can get someone to take your portrait! I'd be happy to help you in any way I can, just let me know. 
> We will be waiting!


Thanks *Toni*; that would be great, if you help me; but trying to figure out how you can do so, so many miles away and a few oceans appart, right? I guess you can instruct me here in cyberspace. Thanks again. Can't wait to get my new camera.

----------


## rimbaud

> Me!! Have been terrified for a while and have been building up courage. . . .
> It's a bit of an old picture, but it's the most bearable
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Not only is it my first self-portrait on here, but it's my first experimentation with photoshop!



I must say, I pictured you to be older
(anyway, it's a compliment  :Smile:  ) 
oh, and very nice pic by the way

----------


## Annamariah

> *Annamariah,* I am totally enchanted with the real Santa's site. I love that one page where you pass the mouse over the hanging ornaments and they swing. I also, love all the little details and clicked on all to see what this is all about. I love that wheel that turns and the center tells how many days till Christmas. It's really website; like the part that lists the various languages for the holiday greeting. By the way, an early "Hyvää Joulua ja Onnellista Uutta Vuotta!"
> 
> So that is where Santa hangs out yearly. I wish I could come visit the village...the food sounds delightful. I would love the icehouse most; although, I hate being cold. Thanks for posting the site. It was quite entertaining and I think the real Santa is kind of cute.


You're welcome  :Smile:  By icehouse do you mean the great snow castle in Kemi? I've never visited it myself (though I'd like to), but I'm sure it would be amazing. I don't even think it's that cold inside - not warm, of course, but at least not as cold as it is outside  :Smile: 

--

*DanielBenoit* - your photo doesn't look bad at all! Maybe next time you'll have the courage to show us one where we can see all of your face  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I know that in the US they lie about Santa Claus living in the North Pole, but that's rubbish. Santa Claus, or Joulupukki as we call him lives in Korvatunturi in Finnish Lapland  If you don't believe me, just check this out: Santa Claus


I believe you Anna, I really do  :Nod:  Santa's site is very interesting and well designed. It has a really attractive interface. I need to ask, does _Joulupukki_ really mean Santa Claus, as I have found on dictionaries?




> The Finnish Santa Claus receives over half a million letters each year from almost 200 different countries, not just from Finland, but for example from Great Britain, Poland, France, Italy and Japan  His address is:
> 
> Santa Claus (or Joulupukki)
> 99999 KORVATUNTURI
> FINLAND


Oh, I will begin writing a letter to him right away. If I'm ever to become a respectable pirate, I will need myself a brand new ship by next Christmas  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Janine, it is definitely LONG past time you got yourself some shiny new toy, and posted a photo of your lovely self as well! You're always so complimentary to everyone; now it's time you let us compliment you!

Welcome aboard, Daniel! Nice photo  :Smile:

----------


## Annamariah

> I believe you Anna, I really do  Santa's site is very interesting and well designed. It has a really attractive interface. I need to ask, does _Joulupukki_ really mean Santa Claus, as I have found on dictionaries?


Well, Joulupukki is the guy in the red coat who brings Christmas presents for the well-behaved children (and maybe well-behaved pirates too  :Biggrin: ), so in that sense it does mean Santa Claus. Literal translation of "Joulupukki", however, would be "Christmas goat". Foreign Santa Claus was combined with traditional Finnish "nuuttipukki", which used to take Christmas away on 13th January, on the day of Nuutti (Finnish form of the name "Knut").




> Oh, I will begin writing a letter to him right away. If I'm ever to become a respectable pirate, I will need myself a brand new ship by next Christmas


Yippee, I'll be one of your crew!

----------


## qimissung

Daniel, your pic is very nice. I thought you were older, too!!!

----------


## stephofthenight

Becca. beautiful horse. what are you training him for. the arena looks set up for hunter? or dressage?

----------


## Maximilianus

> Well, Joulupukki is the guy in the red coat who brings Christmas presents for the well-behaved children (and maybe pirates too ), so in that sense it does mean Santa Claus. Literal translation of "Joulupukki", however, would be "Christmas goat". Foreign Santa Claus was combined with traditional Finnish "nuuttipukki", which used to take Christmas away on 13th January, on the day of Nuutti (Finnish form of the name "Knut").


Now I have it all figured out, all I have to do is to be a well-behaved pirate (if such a thing is possible  :Tongue: ). Thanks for explaining  :Biggrin: 



> Yippee, I'll be one of your crew!


You'll be recruited without a doubt  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> Janine, it is definitely LONG past time you got yourself some shiny new toy, and posted a photo of your lovely self as well! You're always so complimentary to everyone; now it's time you let us compliment you!
> 
> Welcome aboard, Daniel! Nice photo


Thanks **Classic Charm**; you are always so darn sweet; but you are the one who is always so attentive in this thread and complimenting everyone. I fear I check in so sporadically, that I miss a lot of the photos and feel like I am slighting people. I usually only check the last two pages. Sorry to the others, I have missed commenting on. Someone mentioned Becca's horse photos. I will have to scan back to see them. Sorry, *Becca.* 

eekkk...why does everyone want to see my ugly mug? I had to show someone my driver's license the other day - now that is truly a dreadful photo! I cringed and then I did laugh it off. Believe me it's not one of my best. I will have to have someone take my photo, hopefully someone good at portraits, if I can get a good shot. I mostly hate any photos of me. I am just not photogenic at all; never was. I actually think I do better in videos, since I don't have to pose and get all flustered and selfconcious. I usually don't know when the camera is rolling.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Thanks **Classic Charm**; you are always so darn sweet; but you are the one who is always so attentive in this thread and complimenting everyone. I fear I check in so sporadically, that I miss a lot of the photos and feel like I am slighting people. I usually only check the last two pages. Sorry to the others, I have missed commenting on. Someone mentioned Becca's horse photos. I will have to scan back to see them. Sorry, *Becca.*


Aw shucks. Thanks  :Blush: 




> eekkk...why does everyone want to see my ugly mug? I had to show someone my driver's license the other day - now that is truly a dreadful photo! I cringed and then I did laugh it off. Believe me it's not one of my best. I will have to have someone take my photo, hopefully someone good at portraits, if I can get a good shot. I mostly hate any photos of me. I am just not photogenic at all; never was. I actually think I do better in videos, since I don't have to pose and get all flustered and selfconcious. I usually don't know when the camera is rolling.


Oh come now! EVERYONE has bad drivers' license photos! I don't think I've ever seen a good one. I'm not photogenic at all either- that's why when there's a good one I take advantage of it and post it here  :Biggrin:  You're right though- candid shots are always better!

----------


## Maximilianus

I dare say _"what a beautiful lady"_  :Nod:

----------


## stephofthenight

Aw. Thanks

----------


## Maximilianus

Completely deserved!  :Smile:

----------


## mono

Another bearded guitarist . . .  :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

You have such soulful eyes, Mono, the eyes of a musician.

----------


## higley

Very cool mono, I wish I could play an instrument  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Nice pictures Steph and Mono.  :Smile:  You both look really cool.  :Cool:

----------


## Niamh

Cool Mono! In that second pic you kinda look a bit like a much younger Ed Kowalcyzk.

----------


## manolia

> Cool Mono! In that second pic you kinda look a bit like a much younger Ed Kowalcyzk.


I think he looks a bit like Moby  :Nod:

----------


## rimbaud

Oh, how I love to laugh  :Smile:

----------


## newsletter

> I think he looks a bit like Moby


I can see that too.  :Nod:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Oh, how I love to laugh


And what's so funny, uh?  :Biggrin:

----------


## rimbaud

> And what's so funny, uh?


It was a party on the beach and everyone was dancing and it was raining

-you have to smile  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Photo update time? Sure!

Breaking in the shirts before homecoming! I'm the "G" haha



With my roommate, whom I love  :Biggrin: 


Caught off guard?  :Blush:

----------


## Virgil

> Oh, how I love to laugh


Nice to meet you. Nice to meet such a smilie face. A person loves to laugh is a sign of a good heart.  :Smile: 




> I can see that too.


Wait, who is that? Newsletter? I didn't know the Newsletter participates in discussions. I still want to know who that masked newsletter is.  :Tongue: 




> Photo update time? Sure!
> 
> Breaking in the shirts before homecoming! I'm the "G" haha


I should have guessed, the prettiest of the group.  :Wink:  What's to be embarressed about in the one caught off guard? You seem decent.

----------


## rimbaud

*Classic*Charm* great pics, the name suites you  :Smile:

----------


## rimbaud

Virgil, thanks , a smile goes to you  :Smile:

----------


## MattG

Awww... look at the cute little bee that flew into my mint julep! I think he's drunk!

----------


## toni

> Cool Mono! In that second pic you kinda look a bit like a much younger Ed Kowalcyzk.


I think he has Thom Yorke's (of Radiohead) enigmatic aura and Chris Daughtry's rockstar persona.  :Cool: 

Steph, Rimbaud and Classic, you are all lovely ladies!  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> should have guessed, the prettiest of the group.  What's to be embarressed about in the one caught off guard? You seem decent.


 :Blush:  thanks virgil!



> *Classic*Charm* great pics, the name suites you


thank you! Actually, it's my horse's name haha



> Awww... look at the cute little bee that flew into my mint julep! I think he's drunk!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 



> Steph, Rimbaud and Classic, you are all lovely ladies!


Thank you!



> CC is beautiful


 :Blush:  thanks lovely

----------


## MattG

*CC:* Hey, I want to tell you something
*Roommate:* What?
*CC:* You have to wear the t-shirt with the exclamation point on it because the U,O, and G shirts are already taken.
*Roommate:* *smirks unhappily at the camera*

----------


## Mathor

> 


HAHA i love this.

----------


## Virgil

:FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Lima that is so funny. Lately my wife has allowed our dog to start sleeping in our bed and it's a mistake. She hogs up all the space. Dogs lack courtesy.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

*limajean,* these photos are precious. He looks to be quite content in a bed; like he sleeps there all the time. How funny! Thanks for posting these. What is his name?

----------


## Janine

> Hey Janine  Hi lima!
> 
> His name is Chopper  i wanted to call him Neo


hahah...I think Chopper fits him pretty well. Neo would have been fun, too, of course. He sure is big. I get a kick out of the first photo of his paws...looks so human-like, the way he is laying. He's adorable.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Lol limajean, he's adorable (though maybe a bit lugubrious  :Wink:  )

Since there seems to be so many dog pictures, my dear Mari Pulsa was becoming a bit envious and left out:








Interactions with the oppostite sex  :FRlol:

----------


## Snowqueen

Hey *Chopper* and *Mari Pulsa*  meet *Nicku*.
Oh I miss him so much.  :Frown:

----------


## Maryd.

IMG_0169.JPG

Hi Chopper and Mari Pulsa and Nicku., meet my special girl. Honey. My son took this photo. She is the perfect four legged friend one can ask for.

Hi all, Can anyone tell me how to show the actual image? I am having difficulty. That is why I added the link instead. Thanks

----------


## Dirtbag

[IMG.]use this code without the periods[/IMG.]

Or you can click the "Go Advanced" button. Once you're there you'll see a small yellow box with grey mountains and a sun inside. It's right above the big white area that you type your text in.

----------


## Maryd.

This is my special girl Honey...

Thanks Dirtbag, but that didn't work, so my daughter had a play and she worked it out for me. Now I know how to do it.

----------


## Janine

*Daniel,* I love your pretty Mari Pulsa and I love the photos with the other smaller doggie; your captions made me laugh. I love your pup, *Snowqueen;* how old is he? But you said you miss him; is he no longer with you? He's adorable. *Maryd,* did you use a hosting site? I recomment Photobucket. It's free and easy to use plus it has a lot of good features. You copy out the last code, which says it is for online forums or webpages - the [IMG] coding. I love that new photo of your sweet girl Honey. That name really fits her.

----------


## Haunted

> Lima that is so funny. Lately my wife has allowed our dog to start sleeping in our bed and it's a mistake. She hogs up all the space. Dogs lack courtesy.


Love those bed buddy photos, *Lima*. 

*Virgil*, get used to it  :Biggrin: , that's my "bedtime story" for years. I still remember the night when my cats jumped on the bed uninvited for the first time  they were kittens and just old enough to jump. They became fixtures on the bed ever since (and on every piece of my favorite furniture). Cats are much smaller but with a bedful of cats, it could be worse. They sleep sideways along the pillow, and if I get up during the night, they close up the gap while I'm gone and I'd be lucky if they leave me 6 inches of space to squish in. Every night there'd be a fierce competition for bed space. No wonder I wake up all tired! They mold into the bed when they're sound asleep, to move them I have to scrape them up. I need a giant spatula.

----------


## Virgil

> i found this photo of my brother and myself the other day. it's one of my favourites from when we were little because he looks like a little goldie locks.
> 
> He's on the left, i'm on the right


That is an absolutely gorgeous photo!!!! Both of you are just sooooo cute.  :Smile:   :Smile: 




> *Virgil*, get used to it , that's my "bedtime story" for years. I still remember the night when my cats jumped on the bed uninvited for the first time  they were kittens and just old enough to jump. They became fixtures on the bed ever since (and on every piece of my favorite furniture). Cats are much smaller but with a bedful of cats, it could be worse. They sleep sideways along the pillow, and if I get up during the night, they close up the gap while I'm gone and I'd be lucky if they leave me 6 inches of space to squish in. Every night there'd be a fierce competition for bed space. No wonder I wake up all tired! They mold into the bed when they're sound asleep, to move them I have to scrape them up. I need a giant spatula.


 :FRlol:  I understand, but you don't realize we have a 90 lb dog. And she does the same sleep sideways.  :Wink:  But what ticks me off is that she wakes me up on the weekends as soon as it's light out. The b*tch.  :Biggrin:

----------


## symphony

Wow Lima! Its such a cute photo! Its beautiful, really, looks like it's just been taken out from a postcard or a greeting card!

----------


## Haunted

> I understand, but you don't realize we have a 90 lb dog. And she does the same sleep sideways.  But what ticks me off is that she wakes me up on the weekends as soon as it's light out. The b*tch.


When my cats were young they did the same thing. To wake me up they'd go destroy something. One of their favorites was the mini blinds. The slabs were metallic and when they bent them, they stayed bent. That also makes a racket. To finish the blinds off, they chewed through the metal slabs, leaving puncture holes all over them. It was like a mob hit.

It sounds like between the two of us we'll have enough material to co-author a book, _The B*tch and the Crazy Cat House._

----------


## Virgil

> When my cats were young they did the same thing. To wake me up they'd go destroy something. One of their favorites was the mini blinds. The slabs were metallic and when they bent them, they stayed bent. That also makes a racket. To finish the blinds off, they chewed through the metal slabs, leaving puncture holes all over them. It was like a mob hit.
> 
> It sounds like between the two of us we'll have enough material to co-author a book, _The B*tch and the Crazy Cat House._


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Yes, apparently so.




> Wow Lima! Its such a cute photo! Its beautiful, really, looks like it's just been taken out from a postcard or a greeting card!


I was thinking the same thing. The only qualm is that little Lima has her hand obstructing her face.

----------


## Janine

Oh *lima,* I love your 'brother-sister' photo. Your hand in front of the one side of your face doesn't bother me; it's till adorable and that's so natural for a child. You both look so casual and natural and that is what I like about this shot. It's really sweet. Your brother and you look close in age. It is hard to believe, that this photo was taken back awhile ago, when you were little. It must have been good color film or never exposed to light. Unfortunately, my son's early photos are fading a bit. I should preserve them, by scanning and working on the color correction. Of course, you are a lot younger than my son, but I still figure this was shot was taken with a non-digital camera....am I correct?

I should post some more photos of my grand-daughter. I have some cute ones of her on a carousel; she just loves them so much!

----------


## Maryd.

> i found this photo of my brother and myself the other day. it's one of my favourites from when we were little because he looks like a little goldie locks.
> 
> He's on the left, i'm on the right



Wow Lima, your brother has the most beautiful locks.

You both look gorgeous.
 :Nod:  :Nod:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I should post some more photos of my grand-daughter.


Please do!  :Nod:

----------


## Maryd.

> Please do!


 :Nod:  :Nod:  :Nod:  :Nod:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Great photo limajean. It proves that film is far better than digital  :Nod: 

Here's a halfway decent picture of me from about a year ago. I'm the guy in the background. I didn't know that my picture was being taken by the way. The other two people are my step-brother and his girlfriend.

----------


## Virgil

Nice to meet you Daniel.  :Smile:

----------


## OrphanPip

Well I'm new here but I'll post some pictures  :Tongue: 

Here's my photo from the above self-portrait, looking chubby.



And here is why one shouldn't allow pictures to be taken of you at 2 am.



And here is my cat and bunny.

----------


## Maryd.

^ Interesting shot, orphanpip.

----------


## OrphanPip

He swears it was consensual.

----------


## Niamh

:Eek2: ....  :FRlol:

----------


## Maryd.

> He swears it was consensual.


 :Nod:

----------


## 1n50mn14

You are cute, and so is your cat. And yo' bunny. =) 
Welcome to the forums.

No, I never stop dying my hair. 
(My drag queen pics will be blogged soon, stay tuned...)

----------


## Mathor

> You are cute, and so is your cat. And yo' bunny. =) 
> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> No, I never stop dying my hair. 
> (My drag queen pics will be blogged soon, stay tuned...)


honestly i think your newest hair look is the best of any i've seen in the past. Looks really ****ing cool.

----------


## papayahed

I really dig the blue!!! I always wanted to dye my hair blue. I missed the boat when i was younger now I guess I'll just have to wait until I'm old.

----------


## Maximilianus

> He swears it was consensual.


I bet they first had a full debate before reaching an agreement  :FRlol:

----------


## manolia

Becca I love your hair  :Nod:  Short and blue  :Nod:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Niamh

Becca that blue hair rocks! deffo your best style yet! love it!

----------


## Modigliani

Rockin' blue, Becca. I admire that kind of boldness. Here's my contribution, just for kicks:


Ha, I'll consider posting a legitimate portrait when I've done a little more for the community.

----------


## Nightshade

> You are cute, and so is your cat. And yo' bunny. =) 
> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> No, I never stop dying my hair. 
> (My drag queen pics will be blogged soon, stay tuned...)


Wowies! I had instructions to come and see this ( heard about it even when I was away) and I have to say I agree its AMAZING! and it suits you so well.... 
I like like like! : :Thumbs Up:

----------


## mono

A slightly less recent picture:

----------


## higley

awww bitty mono  :Biggrin:

----------


## qimissung

A-h-h-h, you were cute kids, mono and lima!

I like the way the cat and bunny looked startled, like they were caught or interrupted.

Great pics, Becca and Modigliani, very vivid and expressive, if I may say so.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> A slightly less recent picture:


How cute Mono. I had the same teeth.  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

> A slightly less recent picture:


You look so different with hair!  :Wink:  It's an absolutely adorable picture.  :Nod:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Thanks, all  :Biggrin: . I rather like the blue, myself.

----------


## Stargazer86

Becca-omg...your blue hair! I love it! You look gorgeous!

Mono- What a cute kid  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> A slightly less recent picture:


Mono with hair!! 
cute pic.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Love the blue, Beccs! And are those real eyebrows I see?!


Ah cute, Mono!

----------


## Maximilianus

Aw... what a sweet couple!  :Biggrin: 

The cute baby's your niece Tyler, right Steph?
What about the first, is it you on it?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Me, in child form. I'm on the right.



Adult form. Taken last week.

----------


## stephofthenight

yep, thats little miss Tayler  :Smile:  took her to see baki and sammi at the zoo, she had a blast. and the first one is a deception, but yes me lol  :Biggrin:  of course im innocent and an angel

----------


## Maximilianus

> Me, in child form. I'm on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> Adult form. Taken last week.


There's an evident similarity between you and you, which means that you and you are exactly the same lady  :Biggrin:  I dare allow myself to praise your sublime beauty. Hope you don't mind  :Smile: 




> ...and the first one is a deception, but yes me lol


No deception, looks cute as usual  :Smile: 




> of course im innocent and an angel


I bet  :Tongue:

----------


## mono

Lovely pictures, stephofthenight (I loved the color use in the first one - well done!) and JuniperWoolf (good to see someone else felt brave to post some childhood pictures, too), and I forgot to compliment you on your recent hair color change, BeccaT - beautifully done!  :Biggrin: 
Perhaps more of us could share some older pictures of ourselves? I love the compare and contrast of past to present!



> awww bitty mono


 :Blush: 



> How cute Mono. I had the same teeth.


Indeedy, those front incisors, the chompers, that grow in males from about age 6-8 years - I think I was about 7-ish years old in this picture, so that sounds about right.



> You look so different with hair!  It's an absolutely adorable picture.


Difficult to think I once had hair, eh? I have shaved my head for a few years now, but last time I let it grow, it still looked about that black, but perhaps not as shiny. At least my eyebrows still look about the same.  :FRlol:

----------


## The Comedian

The Comedian taking a seat in a huge tractor tire. . . . and lovin' it.

----------


## Maryd.

> The Comedian taking a seat in a huge tractor tire. . . . and lovin' it.


Wow, that is one big tyre... :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

Nice picture Comedian!!

----------


## Idril

> The Comedian taking a seat in a huge tractor tire. . . . and lovin' it.


Ah, nice...but what I really want to see is a picture of you with your beanie.  :Wink:

----------


## rimbaud

me and my best friend, taken 2 nights ago
I'm the girl  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> me and my best friend, taken 2 nights ago
> I'm the girl


I would never have guessed you were the girl.  :Tongue:  Nice picture.  :Smile:

----------


## rimbaud

> I would never have guessed you were the girl.  Nice picture.



thanks Virgil
I don't know is it the name, but everyone here seem to mistake me for a guy, so I had to point out  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> thanks Virgil
> I don't know is it the name, but everyone here seem to mistake me for a guy, so I had to point out


Ah, that's true. I knew you already.  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

> Ah, that's true. I knew you already.


It's ok Rimi, I knew you were a pretty girl too. :Ladysman:

----------


## rimbaud

> It's ok Rimi, I knew you were a pretty girl too.



yeah  :Biggrin:   :Blush: 

but still, love that pic, so I had to share it  :Smile: 
it was my first night off for 3 weeks :S

----------


## DanielBenoit

Wonderful picture rimbaud  :Smile:  Though you seem to look like a different perosn in every one of your pictures  :Alien:   :FRlol: 


I just got a hair cut, so I'm NOT posting any recent pictures because I will probably be mistaken for being four years younger than I really am (yes, it's that bad), but here is one from about a week ago. I was so happy to have gotten a new hat, that I just let my ego inflate. I suppose if it was somebody else in the picture, then I would really like it.

----------


## Virgil

Good picture Dan. I like the hat.  :Smile:

----------


## rimbaud

> Wonderful picture rimbaud  Though you seem to look like a different perosn in every one of your pictures  
> 
> 
> I just got a hair cut, so I'm NOT posting any recent pictures because I will probably be mistaken for being four years younger than I really am (yes, it's that bad), but here is one from about a week ago. I was so happy to have gotten a new hat, that I just let my ego inflate. I suppose if it was somebody else in the picture, then I would really like it.



nice hat dan
now, don't be shy, let us see you with your new hair cut, :Biggrin: 
hey, what's wrong with looking younger  :Smile:  more power to you! You'll hide your age one day, so enjoy while you can  :FRlol: 

as for my pic, really? :S, I didn't realize I was different, people always tell me that I look the same as I did when I was a kid

----------


## Maryd.

> Wonderful picture rimbaud  Though you seem to look like a different perosn in every one of your pictures  
> 
> 
> I just got a hair cut, so I'm NOT posting any recent pictures because I will probably be mistaken for being four years younger than I really am (yes, it's that bad), but here is one from about a week ago. I was so happy to have gotten a new hat, that I just let my ego inflate. I suppose if it was somebody else in the picture, then I would really like it.



Yay, great pic, come on... Show us your hair... :Nod:  :Nod:

----------


## stephofthenight

Dan VERY nice picture  :Smile: 

A picture of my hair, no time to photobucket it then do it. sorry guys this one is an attatchemnt

ps. BeccaT I must give you kudos for pulling off blue hair, you make it work lol. today I died it red, and made it turn purple...then bleached it and went back to strawbery blonde...yay...

----------


## glover7

I was looking through the forums for a topic for as long as my AADD brain would allow (three minutes, in case you were wondering), and I realized there isn't a topic of this. What do you (contemporary posters) look like? All the people in the photo directory never post here, I think. Post a pic!

----------


## Maryd.

Hey Glover, nice to meet you. :Smile:

----------


## Basil

> 


Is that Ben Burton park?

----------


## glover7

> Is that Ben Burton park?


No, no, it's Memorial Park in Athens, GA. It started raining today, so it's a good thing that it was so sunny on Saturday when that was taken.

----------


## Basil

> No, no, it's Memorial Park in Athens, GA.


Ahh, Memorial Park. I went and saw the otters there one time.

Ben Burton Park is in Athens, too. It's on Mitchell Bridge Road, right off the perimeter.

----------


## glover7

> Ahh, Memorial Park. I went and saw the otters there one time.
> 
> Ben Burton Park is in Athens, too. It's on Mitchell Bridge Road, right off the perimeter.


There are otters???

----------


## rimbaud

great pic stephofthenight, you look very pretty

and my best friend has a cat just like yours, the same color type and everything  :Smile:

----------


## stephofthenight

thanks rimbaud  :Biggrin:  does she want another one? lol she isnt mine, she adopted us.

----------


## Maximilianus

Cute as always steph  :Nod:

----------


## stephofthenight

AW! Thanks Maxums  :Biggrin:

----------


## kevinthediltz

I haven't posted here in a long time but I like these pictures.


(I'm the one on the right.  :FRlol:  )








I like ponys.  :Biggrin:

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> I haven't posted here in a long time but I like these pictures.
> 
> 
> (I'm the one on the right.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good Kev  :Wink:

----------


## kevinthediltz

Awwww shucks.  :Blush:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I haven't posted here in a long time but I like these pictures.
> 
> 
> (I'm the one on the right.  )


Are you Michael Palin? (Monty Python)  :Tongue:

----------


## qimissung

Looking very autumnal (and pretty) stepofthenight. I have a cat that is almost identical to yours. 

And the pony, Kevin! I always wanted a pony. You sit the horse very well, sir.

----------


## kevinthediltz

Thanks q.  :Smile: 

Dan: I get confused sometimes.  :Tongue:

----------


## Lynne50

Great Pix,* Kevin* What a beautiful view you have while riding! You are one lucky duck...this is from someone who doesn't see mountains all that much.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Love the photos Kevin! LOVE the chestnut paint you're riding!

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Are you Michael Palin? (Monty Python)


Ooops MAJOR typo, I should know better being such a big fan of the show.

I mean Eric Idle. Compare kevin and you'll know what I mean.

----------


## kevinthediltz

> Love the photos Kevin! LOVE the chestnut paint you're riding!


I was hoping you would see those classic.  :Smile:  Thank you. The paint I was riding was B.B. I believe. The other one is Rhett (He wasn't shod at the time so I couldn't take him out) who is my favorite horse in the whole world.




> Ooops MAJOR typo, I should know better being such a big fan of the show.
> 
> I mean Eric Idle. Compare kevin and you'll know what I mean.


Wow.... That is strikingly similar...  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

Great pictures Kevin. That is a nice looking horse. And everything is so brown. What time of year were those pictures taken?

----------


## kevinthediltz

That was maybe late september/ early october, Virg. Fall time. Now its winter.  :FRlol:  I was just unpacking at my new place and found the camera so I uploaded them. There are quite a few others on my page if you are interested.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Oh my God, you do look like Eric Idle!  :FRlol:  Pretty chestnut paint, tharr.

----------


## kevinthediltz

Maybe I am Eric Idle......  :Wink:  Posing as a harmless young man in the mountains.....

Thanks becca.  :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Maybe I am Eric Idle......  Posing as a harmless young man in the mountains.....
> 
> Thanks becca.


Harmless though you may seem, we all know who you really are.

----------


## Virgil

> That was maybe late september/ early october, Virg. Fall time. Now its winter.  I was just unpacking at my new place and found the camera so I uploaded them. There are quite a few others on my page if you are interested.


Sure I'm interested. Where's your page? Your profile here on lit net?

----------


## kevinthediltz

Yeah thats what I meant virg. Pics of first snow and things from the ranch.

Dan: WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT PICTURE OF ME?!?!??!??!?!??!?!?!?!?!!!?!??!??!

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Dan: WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT PICTURE OF ME?!?!??!??!?!??!?!?!?!?!!!?!??!??!


From this guy

----------


## kevinthediltz

:FRlol:

----------


## Dori

Just some photos. 


Whaddaya know? I found my brain!


FYI Adirondack Group. I'm on the far right. 


Before we actually started ascending St. Regis. I'm the confident-looking guy in the front with the blue shirt (really, one of the only ones not talking to a friend)


That's me writing about Thoreau while atop St. Regis (in the Adirondacks).


Oh, wait, that's just my arm... (and some friends in the background)


And to think I've been told I'm photogenic...


If I ever wore a hat, yeah, I might wear it like that (...not!)


That's me to the right (guess my favorite color...), and my best friend in the whole wide world to the left. I think we were off getting ice cream or something...


Best grad party ever.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> That's me writing about Thoreau while atop St. Regis (in the Adirondacks).


What area do you live in?!? I've spent most of my childhood in places like Inlet, Old Forge and Potsdam. Such a beautiful place. . . . .

----------


## Virgil

> Yeah thats what I meant virg. Pics of first snow and things from the ranch.


I found them thanks. Great pictures all.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Dori

> What area do you live in?!? I've spent most of my childhood in places like Inlet, Old Forge and Potsdam. Such a beautiful place. . . . .


I'm currently residing in Western New York. When I go to the Adirondacks it usually isn't for long (that trip was a week-long trip I did through a program sponsored by my college).

----------


## Niamh

Oh man!  :FRlol:  I can so see the Eric Idle thing! (sorry Kev!)

Great photos Dori. That mountain area is beautiful.  :Nod:

----------


## skib

> I haven't posted here in a long time but I like these pictures.
> 
> 
> (I'm the one on the right.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I recall, right about then was when the weather turned to ****.  :Bawling:  :Bawling:

----------


## kevinthediltz

> If I recall, right about then was when the weather turned to ****.


You recalled right. It got COLD and started to rain. No more pictures for the day.  :Frown:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> 


Wow, lima. You're hot.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Maximilianus

Agreeing with juniper, yes you are  :Nod: 




> Just finished exams,
> 
> i'm on the left


By the way, I had just forgotten to ask.... does it hurt to be that beautiful?  :Tongue:

----------


## Taliesin

I'm afraid I do not have any pictures of myself. I do have quite a few pictures of some folk who look quite a lot like me in some other realms of being - unfortunately they tend to die rather easily. 



I do have to warn you that this guy is totally mad.Fortunately, he is dead by now. 
Was really great to play him, though.




The guy on the right, though, is much more sane than the previous one. Yet he (and the guy on the left) didn't have significantly more luck than the previous guy - being a scientist sent by some bizarre reason to headhunt some poor soul who did something that doesn't really concern him, finding the guy in a strange setting with folks that do seem to be quite mad and ending up as a recruit in the zombie army. Bah. Not what I call lucky.



It seems that the characters I play seem to end up rather dead or at least in near-death situations. 
The fate of this guy is pretty uncertain, but the last information I had about him was that he was bleeding to death in a small house with very few alive friends left in a postapocalyptic world. His chances aren't very high, I daresay.





Finally, this guy isn't dead, but he's his butler, so close enough.

----------


## Virgil

Great pictures Tal. Are you acting in things? I'm afraid I'm not understanding what you're referring to.

----------


## papayahed

I dig the first picture with the gloves.

----------


## mazHur

In a get together of old classmates held two days ago, a friend took this picture where you can find me sitting with two old classmates....

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Virgil

Nice picture Maz.  :Smile:

----------


## Taliesin

> Great pictures Tal. Are you acting in things? I'm afraid I'm not understanding what you're referring to.


Close, but no cilindrical smoking thingy.

It's called LARP - live action role-playing. Often described as "a bit like improvisational theater with given roles and setting and no audience but the players themselves"

First two- steampunk larps, third - postapocalyptic larp, fourth - Discworld larp.

----------


## stephofthenight

WOW Kevin I want your horse  :Frown:  The chestnut is pretty but the darker one is beautiful... Good pics of you as well! Talisen What pretty hair you have! I want to play with it... Is it still long?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Yay! More animal rehab pics!

Sorry they're so blurry. I'm not very good at using my new camera yet.



This is a snowy owl. I can't remember exactly how he got hurt, but I think he was attacked by ravens (they do weird things like that sometimes if they can't find food.)



This is a slightly blurry picture of Timothy the bunny. He's not actually an animal that we've rehabilitated, he's my pet.



This is Bob as an adult, taken this morning. He's 108 pounds now.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

And THIS is the view from my doorstep today. It's -42 degrees celsius. I love it when it gets REALLY cold. Sometimes our eyelashes and hair actually turn white with frost. It looks dark, but it's actually 11:00 am.

----------


## Jackiemaggio

I'm new but still, I felt like sharing :]

----------


## Maximilianus

I can't help envying your snow, Juniper  :Smile:  already made a snowman?  :Tongue: 

Good to know you, Jackie  :Wink:

----------


## Haunted

> I'm new but still, I felt like sharing :]


hi Jackie, glad to have you  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Ok, guess, whose eyes are these?  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

^ - Yours!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Poetess

guys I want to share my recent photo with you! :P



I was checking the new photos, great ones dear people :-)

----------


## Niamh

hey poetess! great to see you online!

----------


## Haunted

^^ love that shot, Poetess!

----------


## kilted exile

some more pics:

burying the brother at the beach:

beach on a rainy day:

Giants causeway - turns out I've been there after all:

Recent kilted in the sunset:

----------


## Poetess

Thank you!!!

----------


## Niamh

Photos from recent trip to cardiff

me at a stone circle in the Arboritum


Me at Water tower down by the Millenium Centre!

----------


## Virgil

Lovely picture Poetess. It's nice to see you back.  :Smile: 

Great pictures Kilt. Which one are you? Or did I miss it?

As usuall Niamh, you look beautiful.  :Smile: 

Thank you all.

----------


## Poetess

Beautiful Niamh

----------


## CaptainHatteras

Wow, I didn't expect all the girls to be so hot here.

----------


## Stargazer86

Niamh- fantastic pix!

It's been awhile so I'll go with a recent one of me and two of the baby...but I shall add some more updated Lily pix in my albums soon. I can't believe she's nearly a year old already!!

----------


## Virgil

Very nice pics Stargazer. Nice to see you back.  :Smile:

----------


## naser56

okay i am here alone

----------


## Niamh

Star those pics are great!  :Smile:

----------


## Poetess

kilt and stargazer, beautiful

----------


## Virgil

Nice to meet you Nassar. You look cool.  :Wink:

----------


## Poetess

Nassar, welcome amongst us. :-)

----------


## johann cruyff

A very recent picture of me, this time with my beautiful girlfriend:

----------


## Virgil

She is pretty Johann. Best wishes.  :Smile:

----------


## Janine

> Niamh- fantastic pix!
> 
> It's been awhile so I'll go with a recent one of me and two of the baby...but I shall add some more updated Lily pix in my albums soon. I can't believe she's nearly a year old already!!


*Star,* you are so pretty; wow, you have such big expressive eyes, a lovely smile and very pretty hair color. Little Lily is certainly growing. Brooke has a black/white dress for Christmas, too. Lily looks so adorabe sitting there posing. I love the one with the witch hat on - she is a real ham. Brooke is too. She knows now when the camera is pointed at her. She even says 'cheese.' They grow up way too fast. I can't believe Lily is nearly one either. Seemed like yesterday she was only a tiny baby. Brooke is 19 months old now...heading for birthday #2 in May. They are wonderful and amazing at these ages...savor every moment. It only goes round once.

----------


## Poetess

> *Star,* you are so pretty; wow, you have such big expressive eyes, a lovely smile and very pretty hair color.


I second that.

----------


## Virgil

> ^Cute couple.
> And Star, you and your bebe are both freaking adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Me and meh boyfriend.


Oh Becca that picture is precious. If only the dog's entire face was in the picture, it would then have been perfect.

----------


## Hank Stamper

this is me on day release

----------


## Virgil

Thanks Becca. How handsome you are Hank.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Poetess

Hahaha, niec photos up there, Becca and Hank

----------


## Scheherazade

> this is me on day release


But why the long face?

 :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I hope the Joss Whedon fans out there can appreciate this one...

----------


## 1n50mn14

^^I uh. I love you. Pretty much.

----------


## Virgil

Hahaha, Robin, I have no idea who Joss Whedon is, but are you a super carpenter ready to put down hard wood flooring at the speed of a bullet?  :Tongue: 

And is that a real gun there cowboy?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Annamariah

Stargazer - such adorable pictures! Yours is a good one too, Johann  :Smile: 

I managed to get a picture of myself I don't hate today:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I managed to get a picture of myself I don't hate today:


Lovely, as always  :Thumbs Up:   :Smile:

----------


## Janine

*Annamariah,* that's a exquisite photo. You are very graceful looking, sensitive and beautiful; one can tell you are also a good and sweet person on the inside...this photo says it all. Love your dress and jewelry, too. Did you make the necklace(s)?

----------


## Annamariah

Thank you, Max  :Blush: 




> *Annamariah,* that's a exquisite photo. You are very graceful looking, sensitive and beautiful; one can tell you are also a good and sweet person on the inside...this photo says it all. Love your dress and jewelry, too. Did you make the necklace(s)?


Thanks  :Blush:  I went to the theatre today, so I spent a little more time than usual with my outfit. It's one necklace, which a friend bought me for Christmas present a couple of years back "because it looked just like me"  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

> *Annamariah,* that's a exquisite photo. You are very graceful looking, sensitive and beautiful; one can tell you are also a good and sweet person on the inside...this photo says it all. Love your dress and jewelry, too. Did you make the necklace(s)?


Yep, she's all that, that's why she's at the top of my friend list  :Smile: 




> Thank you, Max


Welcome  :Nod:  In what way does the necklace resemble you, according to your friend? If you don't recall, go ask your friend NOW!! .... I'm curious  :Tongue:

----------


## Idril

> I hope the Joss Whedon fans out there can appreciate this one...


Captain Hammer! Very cool!  :Nod:

----------


## Annamariah

> Welcome  In what way does the necklace resemble you, according to your friend? If you don't recall, go ask your friend NOW!! .... I'm curious


I'm guilty - that's translation interference. In Finnish we say "it looks just like you" when we mean that something looks like something you'd like or is your style.  :Smile:  I like wearing necklaces and I'd been looking for a black one. The necklace also has small black lace roses in it, and I often wear a flower in my hair (today I have a black rose in my hair, which can be seen on the photo). The necklace is also cute, which people say I am too, so I guess that should explain it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I'm guilty - that's translation interference. In Finnish we say "it looks just like you" when we mean that something looks like something you'd like or is your style.  I like wearing necklaces and I'd been looking for a black one. The necklace also has small black lace roses in it, and I often wear a flower in my hair (today I have a black rose in my hair, which can be seen on the photo). The necklace is also cute, which people say I am too, so I guess that should explain it


_All clear now!_

----------


## Haunted

> Welcome  In what way does the necklace resemble you, according to your friend? If you don't recall, go ask your friend NOW!! .... I'm curious


I think her friend meant to say: "it's soooo you!". Translation: it brings out your essence; it goes with your personality; it looks just fabulous on you.

----------


## Annamariah

> I think her friend meant to say: "it's soooo you!". Translation: it brings out your essence; it goes with your personality; it looks just fabulous on you.


Yes, that's how I should have translated it. Thanks, I'll remember it from now on  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

_Now it's absolutely clear!_

----------


## Virgil

That is a wonderful picture of you Annamariah. You've really become a lovely young lady.  :Smile:

----------


## qimissung

RobinHood looks very manly and Annamariah very beautiful.

----------


## SleepyWitch



----------


## Virgil

Well, Sleepy, I like your scarf.  :Tongue:

----------


## Janine

*Sleepy,* just curious....is that a 'serious' hairdo? I like your bookcase full of great books!

----------


## symphony

Sleepy: You, dear, can pull it off even with your head on fire!  :Biggrin:  Lovely!


I looked quite fresh yesterday, didnt i?  :Biggrin: 
http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/5168/dsc00240eq.jpg
(Dunno why the picture was quite big, so i just posted the url instead of the picture itself)

----------


## Virgil

> Sleepy: You, dear, can pull it off even with your head on fire!  Lovely!
> 
> 
> I looked quite fresh yesterday, didnt i? 
> http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/5168/dsc00240eq.jpg
> (Dunno why the picture was quite big, so i just posted the url instead of the picture itself)


You're lovely Symph. Or should I say the left side of your face is lovely. The other side might be all wrinkled and pimply.  :Tongue:

----------


## Janine

ahh...the life of a housewife...I guess the honeymoon is over...what did your hubby think of you new 'do'?

*Virgil,* You are terrible. I would hit you if you said that to me!

----------


## higley

Sleepy I tried to dye my hair exactly that color and it ended up sort of a radioactive yellow! I ended up dying it red to cover up the hideousness.

Symphony you're quite pretty!

----------


## Pensive

Wow Witch!
Superb!
Wonder how you did it...  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

:FRlol:  nope, that's not a serious hairstyle. I was just bored and braided some wispy bits and it stays like this all by itself. didn't use any spray or anything.

higley, what's your original hair colour? brownish?
I used this (Schwarzkopf Color XXL OOA*) [*I its a different code in the U.S. just do confuse you)



leave it on really long, like 45 mins to an hour.
BUT: it's really damaging. my hair started growing wispy bits. plus, although the roots do grow out, my hair doesn't seem to get longer any more. I've used this for about 2 years now. so I'm giving it a break now and re-doing the roots with something less aggressive (you can see that the roots look darker).

----------


## Virgil

> *Virgil,* You are terrible. I would hit you if you said that to me!


Oh come on Janine. It was tongue-in-cheek. I seriously doubt that Symphony's right side of her face is any different than her left. But there is the possibility.  :FRlol:

----------


## Lokasenna

Hmm... I have a tendency to look either drunk or demented in 99% of the pictures of me... how about this one, the source of my slightly blurry avatar...

----------


## qimissung

Well, you do look like you are slaying the spirit of gravity! :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> Hmm... I have a tendency to look either drunk or demented in 99% of the pictures of me... how about this one, the source of my slightly blurry avatar...


You look great Loka. You look like a doctor to me.  :Wink:

----------


## symphony

Only for Virgil  :Wink: 

Here you can partially see the other side too  :Tongue:  . The parts you cannot see CAN be wrinkly and pimply though.

----------


## Virgil

> Only for Virgil 
> 
> Here you can partially see the other side too  . The parts you cannot see CAN be wrinkly and pimply though.


 :FRlol:  No I bet it's not. Thank you Symph. You are so pretty.  :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

My most recent picture



Actually, instead, I'm this joke:



No not the athletic middle guy, the one on the left with the melancholy face. Yeah, the only one who is wearing shoes, is not smiling and is as untanned as ever.

----------


## Virgil

You're not a joke Daniel. Actually you remind me of me at that age. Cheer up. You're as smart a sixteen year old as I've ever come across.  :Smile:  Is that one of the great lakes? I forget which one Wisconsin borders.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Thanks Virgil  :Smile:  Well actually, it's the Virgin Islands, we were down there for a wedding.

----------


## Maryd.

Hey D... You look great in this pic. And let me verify something that Virgil quoted. You are one clever fellow, for 16. You keep on entertaining litnetters, with your movie reviews. Stay happy, young man.

----------


## billl

Jeez, Daniel, that's crazy that you're only 16!

You're way intelligent, with a mature sense of what art is and how it is "moving" etc., great writer on a lot of topics. Since you're joking about it, I think maybe the photo just didn't come out as good as you might've hoped. Nothing wrong with being an introvert, as long as you have friends and can pop into the action/discussion and amaze people from time to time.
Tans are easy (and not important, a bad idea really, when people get carried away with them, right?) and seriously, a 15-minute workout can make a person way more athletic. You look like a runner, so maybe 15 minutes of sprints, 3 days a week? Or push-ups and something else, out of a yoga book? 15 minutes, three times a week. All fixed.
Sorry about the coachy pep-talk. Actually, when I was watching Green Bay lose Sunday, I did think about how you might represent via avatar on LitNet, if they won. I was blue too, when it was over, but I'm actually more rooting for the Vikings these days.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Jeez, Daniel, that's crazy that you're only 16!
> 
> You're way intelligent, with a mature sense of what art is and how it is "moving" etc., great writer on a lot of topics. Since you're joking about it, I think maybe the photo just didn't come out as good as you might've hoped. Nothing wrong with being an introvert, as long as you have friends and can pop into the action/discussion and amaze people from time to time.
> Tans are easy (and not important, a bad idea really, when people get carried away with them, right?) and seriously, a 15-minute workout can make a person way more athletic. You look like a runner, so maybe 15 minutes of sprints, 3 days a week? Or push-ups and something else, out of a yoga book? 15 minutes, three times a week. All fixed.
> Sorry about the coachy pep-talk. Actually, when I was watching Green Bay lose Sunday, I did think about how you might represent via avatar on LitNet, if they won. I was blue too, when it was over, but I'm actually more rooting for the Vikings these days.


Lol, thanks billl. I must admit that ever since getting the Wii Fit I've been "exercising" a lot more  :Wink:

----------


## symphony

> Lol, thanks billl. I must admit that ever since getting the Wii Fit I've been "exercising" a lot more


Wii rocks!  :Biggrin: 
And that's a really nice photo, Daniel.





> No I bet it's not. Thank you Symph. You are so pretty.


Haha thanks.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Thanks symphony. I very much like your picture as well  :Smile:  Like Virgil said, you're very pretty  :Biggrin:

----------


## applepie

> No not the athletic middle guy, the one on the left with the melancholy face. Yeah, the only one who is wearing shoes, is not smiling and is as untanned as ever.


I had to smile when I read this. That is certainly me at your age... well it would have been if I were a guy instead of a girl :Smile:  Seriously though, you look great.

Symphony, you are beautiful in your picture. Thanks for sharing. I'm working to put names with faces as I try to be more active on LitNet :Biggrin:

----------


## Lokasenna

> You look great Loka. You look like a doctor to me.


I wouldn't trust me near any medical implements though... :FRlol:

----------


## Heathcliff

> No not the athletic middle guy, the one on the left with the melancholy face. Yeah, the only one who is wearing shoes, is not smiling and is as untanned as ever.


Erm. You look alright. Very approriate. Reasonably attractive. If I keep on going I'll need to get a thesaurus. I've got a thing for pinching peoples cheeks. CUGGLES!!




> Hmm... I have a tendency to look either drunk or demented in 99% of the pictures of me... how about this one, the source of my slightly blurry avatar...


Hehe, -pinches cheeks- adorable. Not the least bit demented.


This is me:

I didn't photoshop this, which is incredibly rare.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Erm. You look alright. Very approriate. Reasonably attractive. If I keep on going I'll need to get a thesaurus. I've got a thing for pinching peoples cheeks. CUGGLES!!


Thanks. Though I look like a hunchback, lol.


I really like your picture. You have really nice eyes  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Thanks. Though I look like a hunchback, lol.
> 
> 
> I really like your picture. You have really nice eyes


If you say so. You're looking good to me.

I like my eyes, I use them for seeing things. Thank you.

----------


## Snowqueen

> This is me:
> 
> I didn't photoshop this, which is incredibly rare.


You are looking great and you really have beautiful eyes, thanks for sharing it.

----------


## Heathcliff

Thank you.

I still think I should have photoshopped it. There is so much that I could change...

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Heathcliff, you have a PERFECT nose. That's very rare, do you know how lucky you are? The right nose is very important, it sets the tone for the whole face. You're going to be a knockout when you grow up (but since you're in child-form you'll have to settle for being a cutey-patooty *cheek squeeze*).

----------


## Heathcliff

> Heathcliff, you have a PERFECT nose. That's very rare, do you know how lucky you are? The right nose is very important, it sets the tone for the whole face. You're going to be a knockout when you grow up (but since you're in child-form you'll have to settle for being a cutey-patooty *cheek squeeze*).


I love it when people pinch my cheeks, although it is a very rare occasion.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Pictures from Christmas:

Me with my new jacket. Yeah, I'm not a formal guy but I do have a certain nostaliga for a 20's era noir film-look.





Little DB



Mari says hi

----------


## Heathcliff

Hehe. Cute.
Incredibly sinister, Sir.

Mari is adorable.

----------


## thetinkris

Here goes nothing. This is me.

----------


## Heathcliff

Wow thetinkris you are very pretty.

Beautiful blue-green eyes...

----------


## Michael T

> Mari says hi



 :Eek:  WOW... looks like Mari has a serious cocaine problem!  :Eek2:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> WOW... looks like Mari has a serious cocaine problem!


Lmao!  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol: 

I'll have to ask her. Maybe that's why she's always chasing her tail, or barking at the air  :FRlol:

----------


## Shannanigan

> Thanks Virgil  Well actually, it's the Virgin Islands, we were down there for a wedding.


Omg! What island and beach? I live in the VI  :Smile: 

Litnetters are all so handsome and beautiful!!!  :Biggrin: 

I think this is the 4th or 5th pic I'm posting in here...

----------


## thetinkris

> WOW... looks like Mari has a serious cocaine problem!


 I'm sorry, but that was ridiculously adorable.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Omg! What island and beach? I live in the VI


Ummmm, damn the name has left me. I know it started with an 'm'. Oh, Meygan's Bay  :Biggrin: 

Nice picture, btw  :Smile: 




> I'm sorry, but that was ridiculously adorable.


Thanks, I'll make sure to tell her  :Wink: 

You have a very nice photo too, I like the piercing.

----------


## OrphanPip

I guess I'll post some more.

Here's me sitting in a chair, very exciting



Here with half my face smooshed



And here's my real classy high school graduating class from (ug) 7 years ago

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Dang. Haven't been here in awhile. Hmm...Alright. This...Is...Me!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

----------


## qimissung

Everyone is beautiful (cue music); Daniel, you were very noirish-I couldn't see you at all. Your dog is cute. She looks friendly, and, yes, she does look like she has a bit of a drug problem.

----------


## Virgil

Nice pictures Shan and Orphan.  :Smile:  It's always nice to put a face with a name, and you both have pleasant faces.  :Wink:

----------


## Maryd.

Hey Neo, you looked tired in that photo. Hahahaha

----------


## Heathcliff

Hey, OrphanPip, nice. You should get a mullet as well.  :Tongue:

----------


## Shannanigan

> Ummmm, damn the name has left me. I know it started with an 'm'. Oh, Meygan's Bay 
> 
> Nice picture, btw 
> 
> You have a very nice photo too, I like the piercing.


Thanks  :Smile:  I actually look down on Megan's Bay from my house. Don't know if you got to go to Drake's seat to look down at it, but I live right near it...on the left peninsula that creates the bay.

----------


## stephofthenight

> No not the athletic middle guy, the one on the left with the melancholy face. Yeah, the only one who is wearing shoes, is not smiling and is as untanned as ever.


oh so the really handsom one :Wink:

----------


## OrphanPip

> Hey, OrphanPip, nice. You should get a mullet as well.


I don't get it, but I'll just smile, nod and go along with it.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I don't get it, but I'll just smile, nod and go along with it.


It's a complement.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Revolte

oooo I do love these threads.

I'm not sure whats up with my left eye in this one, it seems as though it had a mind of its own.

----------


## Satan

Well, this is what the devil looks like. Sorry about the low-quality cropped greyscale pic. I have been Photoshopped before.  :Bawling:  This is the only photo of me on my work machine. I shall post more in near future.  :Wink:

----------


## Heathcliff

Ahh yes. I must photoshop some horns and a tail onto that.
Satan, you look extraordinarily angelic.  :Angel:

----------


## Satan

See! I knew you'd be the first to threaten me with that. :P

Why, thank you! You look very elegant yourself, young lady.

----------


## Heathcliff

Why, thank you then.

I spent half of this time imagining you as a 17yrld kid though.  :Blush:

----------


## Satan

Half of what you imagined is still valid, though. I'm a 27yr old kid.  :FRlol:

----------


## Heathcliff

Ahh... It's only ten years.

But you must get some more photos.

----------


## Satan

Oh, I will. I can't keep you long from honing your skills. Sigh! :P

----------


## Heathcliff

It is tempting. Although it is such a small picture and I can hardly see your face.

----------


## Maryd.

> Well, this is what the devil looks like. Sorry about the low-quality cropped greyscale pic. I have been Photoshopped before.  This is the only photo of me on my work machine. I shall post more in near future.



Hey Satan, you are a handsome Devil... Get it... Devil  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## Satan

> Hey Satan, you are a handsome Devil... Get it... Devil


 :Blush:  This forum is full of good looking mortals and I certainly am not among them.  :Redface:

----------


## Veho

> Well, this is what the devil looks like. Sorry about the low-quality cropped greyscale pic. I have been Photoshopped before.  This is the only photo of me on my work machine. I shall post more in near future.


Haha, lovin' the facial expression!

----------


## Heathcliff

> This forum is full of good looking mortals and I certainly am not among them.


Aw. And a shame that is, you are getting quite a few reviews.

You'll always be a good-looking mortal to us.

----------


## Maryd.

> This forum is full of good looking mortals and I certainly am not among them.




Satan -mortal... Minor details. Take off the glasses and show us your devilish eyes.

----------


## Satan

Oh lord! You girls are making me uncomfortable with your comments. :P

I will upload more pictures, Mary. That's a promise.

----------


## Maryd.

> Oh lord! You girls are making me uncomfortable with your comments. :P
> 
> I will upload more pictures, Mary. That's a promise.


Oh, dear, don't feel uncomfortable with us.  :Wink: 

Can't wait.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Idril

I think there's something almost Elvis Presley-ish about your lips and chin, don't you think?

----------


## Maryd.

> I think there's something almost Elvis Presley-ish about your lips and chin, don't you think?


Yes Idril, I was just thinking that myself... Great minds think alike. :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Nice to meet you Satan. I'm not sure we ever talked. Welcome to lit net.  :Smile:

----------


## Satan

Thanks, Virgil. We haven't conversed yet, but I'm looking forward to it.  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

> Yes Idril, I was just thinking that myself... Great minds think alike.


Oh good! I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees it.  :FRlol:

----------


## Satan

> I think there's something almost Elvis Presley-ish about your lips and chin, don't you think?


Elvis lives. Yay!  :FRlol:

----------


## Maryd.

> Oh good! I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees it.


Yes, it is an amazing likeness.

And Satan, Elvis does live. 

A little trivia. Elvis and I, share the same birthday. :Smile:

----------


## Satan

> A little trivia. Elvis and I, share the same birthday.


And I with Paris Hilton.  :Sick: 

 :FRlol:

----------


## Maryd.

> And I with Paris Hilton.


No way...  :FRlol:  So funny. Paris ha?

----------


## Idril

And I share the same name as his daughter, Lisa Marie...it was a very popular name there for awhile.  :Tongue:

----------


## Maryd.

> And I share the same name as his daughter, Lisa Marie...it was a very popular name there for awhile.


And that is a pretty name Idril. :Wink:

----------


## Idril

> And that is a pretty name Idril.


It's a fine name, I guess, just common as dirt.  :FRlol:

----------


## toni

Welcome to the forums, Mr Satan. You do look a bit like U2's lead singer, Bono. 
 :Cool: 

< shares the same birthday as Marilyn Monroe.

----------


## Satan

^Must be the shades, eh?

Thanks, Toni! I'm glad to be here.

----------


## Heathcliff

We have celebrities in our midst.

-applauds loudly-

----------


## kiz_paws

Great pics from all of you!

I especially adored that one of Mari! Kisses to her from moi!  :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Great pics from all of you!
> 
> I especially adored that one of Mari! Kisses to her from moi!


She accepts the kiss  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

Adorable, Daniel.

----------


## Niamh

From my trip to Canada. Me and Drew

----------


## Niamh

A lovely picture of Kilted after he fell on his bottom slipping on the ice.


Me sitting in front of my prawn cocktail starter made by kilted as part of my birthday dinner.  :Smile:

----------


## The Comedian

Lovely pictures Nimah. Well some of them are lovely. Kilted falling on his rear was more funny than lovely.  :FRlol:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Yeah wonderful pictures Niamh. You guys are cute and make a great couple  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

thanks Daniel.  :Smile: 

Comedian-  :FRlol:  I happen to love that picture so much i'm getting it framed... and he knows that too.  :Tongue:  Its funny and every time i look at it i laugh and remember how great the holiday was.  :Biggrin:  And he looks so naturally happy in it.  :Smile:

----------


## soundofmusic

> Elvis lives. Yay!


Wow, Satan, You blend that scary, sexy, intense young Orson Wells quality with the whole Elvis thing...It's odd, I keep seeing you as Michaelangelos David, in similar garb :Brow: 




> She accepts the kiss


You know Daniel, everytime I see a picture of your dog, I'm sure I've known her in a past life...Those eyes are way too human :Cold:

----------


## Virgil

Great pictures Niamh! You two do make a great couple. And it does look cold.  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

Ahh, yes. Niamh, I'm sure you are freezing but very happy.

----------


## Maryd.

> Me sitting in front of my prawn cocktail starter made by kilted as part of my birthday dinner.


Niamh, this is my fave.

You look so happy.

----------


## Heathcliff

This me being seriously happy. I'm eating lollies at school with my friends.


I'm not usually like that. On the rare occassion I am caught unaware, it captures the good times.  :Wink:

----------


## Maryd.

That it does!

----------


## Snowqueen

> This me being seriously happy. I'm eating lollies at school with my friends.
> I'm not usually like that. On the rare occassion I am caught unaware, it captures the good times.


You are looking cute and happy too.

----------


## Virgil

Nice picture Heathcliff.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

> She accepts the kiss


OMG, too cute! Many thanks, *Daniel*!  :Smile: 

*Niamh*, you were in Canada?!  :Eek:  Dear me, too cool! And how did you enjoy it? I am glad to read that you and *Kilted* got to chum up.  :Nod:  

And reading about the prawn on your birthday, sigh, I missed your birthday. I hope that you and your lovely twin had a fantastic day. I think you had an awesome/memorable one, being that *Kilted* was the chef of the evening!  :Wink: 

Cute pic, *Heath*!  :Smile:

----------


## qimissung

Oh, Niamh, you and your guy are adorable. You both look so happy, and that makes me happy.  :Smile: 

Daniel, your dog, I love Mari's nose. Her eyes do have a sort of peaceful, Buddah look about them.

Heathcliffe, you look like I wish all kids looked, peaceful and happy in your life, in your skin.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Arhh, you guys are asking for it!  :Tongue:

----------


## Dustin

> 


Is this her "We are not amused" look?

----------


## Heathcliff

Ahh, Daniel. Mari is adorable.




> Heathcliffe, you look like I wish all kids looked, peaceful and happy in your life, in your skin.





> Nice picture Heathcliff.





> Cute pic, *Heath*!





> You are looking cute and happy too.





> That it does!


Aw. You all make me feel so special. I had a great day with my friends.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> This me being seriously happy. I'm eating lollies at school with my friends.
> 
> 
> I'm not usually like that. On the rare occassion I am caught unaware, it captures the good times.


Hmmm, your eyes somewhat remind me of one of my very good Macedonian friends on here  :Wink:  *hint*rimbaud*hint*

----------


## Heathcliff

> Hmmm, your eyes somewhat remind me of one of my very good Macedonian friends on here  *hint*rimbaud*hint*


Oh, yea. I guess I do a little in that. I was very happy.
I'm not Macedonian though.
Sort of Italian, Indian, Spanish, Greek, Cypriat, Egyptian. I'm only a little bit of those things, probably some other things as well.
Mostly just Italian, maybe a little Cypriat. Nah. Pretty much just Aussie.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

My boyfriend asked me to pose like Jim Morrison (of whom a picture is right behind me) so I did.

----------


## Heathcliff

> My boyfriend asked me to pose like Jim Morrison (of whom a picture is right behind me) so I did.


Hehe. Funny thing to ask. Hehe.

----------


## Niamh

> *Niamh*, you were in Canada?!  Dear me, too cool! And how did you enjoy it? I am glad to read that you and *Kilted* got to chum up.  
> 
> And reading about the prawn on your birthday, sigh, I missed your birthday. I hope that you and your lovely twin had a fantastic day. I think you had an awesome/memorable one, being that *Kilted* was the chef of the evening!


Yes i was in Canada and i loved it!!!! What and amazingly beautiful country!!!!
Oh and i've sent you a PM.  :Wink:  hope you read it!

----------


## qimissung

Daniel, your dog is bad-***! I especially love her with the pillow, and the worried look on her face!  :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Okay, because I'm in a good mood, that also means I'm in a showing-off mood  :Tongue: 

Here's more from moi:

Little D and Mari



some kid



at the bottom of the ocean



light

----------


## Heathcliff

Very nicen Daniel. I love seeing Mari and I'm still going to pinch your cheeks, Little DB's as well.  :Wink: 
I like the last to, particularly the Light one. How did you do that?

----------


## The Comedian

> My boyfriend asked me to pose like Jim Morrison (of whom a picture is right behind me) so I did.


Wait. . . YOU are the Lizard King?! Go figure. . . .  :Smile:

----------


## The Comedian

> Okay, because I'm in a good mood, that also means I'm in a showing-off mood 
> 
> Here's more from moi:
> 
> Little D and Mari
> 
> 
> 
> some kid
> ...


Great pictures Daniel.

----------


## Heathcliff

This was the beautiful result of a dust storm on New Year's Day.

----------


## qimissung

Beautiful picture, Heathcliffe.

Daniel, you seem to have more fun with your camera than anyone. What kind do you use?

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Beautiful picture, Heathcliffe.
> 
> Daniel, you seem to have more fun with your camera than anyone. What kind do you use?


A Sony SLR. It's of reasonably high-quality and is quite wonderful  :Smile: 

Also, that's a really beautiful yet simple picture Heathcliff  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Heathcliff

> A Sony SLR. It's of reasonably high-quality and is quite wonderful 
> 
> Also, that's a really beautiful yet simple picture Heathcliff


Yea, is simple. All of the awesom ones had people in them and I didn't want to put them in.

I think maybe I'm just fascinated by it because that garden usually just seems an overgrown wreck.

----------


## Lulim

> This was the beautiful result of a dust storm on New Year's Day.


Is this a photograph? It looks like a painting -- I suppose a dust storm is no fun but it looks really beautyful.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Is this a photograph? It looks like a painting -- I suppose a dust storm is no fun but it looks really beautyful.


Its a photo, but a bad camera.

I've got to get one like Daniel's.

----------


## The Comedian

Have you ever wondered how to cross-country ski with a sleepy or uncooperative child? Allow me to illustrate in the image below (favored tactic, pull their hat over their eyes):

----------


## Virgil

> Have you ever wondered how to cross-country ski with a sleepy or uncooperative child? Allow me to illustrate in the image below (favored tactic, pull their hat over their eyes):


Haha! That's like a house or trained bird that you want to keep quiet. Put a hood over their eyes.  :Biggrin:

----------


## 1n50mn14

We are so cute.
 :Iamwithstupid:

----------


## Heathcliff

Hehe.
Funny.
Love the hair, Becca.

And Comedian, you have a growth on your back.

----------


## Lulim

> (...) (favored tactic, pull their hat over their eyes):


Didn't the child object? -- My daughter would have started a terrible riot if we covered her eyes, she always wanted to see everything

----------


## Niamh

> Have you ever wondered how to cross-country ski with a sleepy or uncooperative child? Allow me to illustrate in the image below (favored tactic, pull their hat over their eyes):


Awww! Daughter looks cute all bundled up!




> We are so cute.


Sweet!

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> We are so cute.


Woot-Woo!  :Wink: 




> Have you ever wondered how to cross-country ski with a sleepy or uncooperative child? Allow me to illustrate in the image below (favored tactic, pull their hat over their eyes):


Super cute Comedian  :Smile:  

It makes me think of bears and lions wandering around with cute, cuddly, human backpacks, just like your daughter, instead of people walking around with teddy bear backpacks.... But then, that's just me.

Look everyone! I can ski too! Or at least stand in skis and point at my pocket  :FRlol: 

And now, I am satisfied because I have completely hogged this thread  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

> Look everyone! I can ski too! Or at least stand in skis and point at my pocket 
> 
> And now, I am satisfied because I have completely hogged this thread


oeeww, you are so cute.

----------


## The Comedian

> Didn't the child object? -- My daughter would have started a terrible riot if we covered her eyes, she always wanted to see everything


Yeah -- this tactic doesn't last too long and it has to be built up a bit:

Me: "Have you ever skied in the dark?"

She: "Ski in the dark. . .that be silly". 

Me: "Do you know that I can can make it dark right now?"

She: Smiles "Noooooo. You can't do that".

Me: "Watch!" I pull down her hat. . . .she laughs. . . I pull it back up. 

Me again: "Were you scared? It was sooo dark".

She: "No" 

Me: "I'm a little scared of skiing in the dark"

She: "I'm not".

Me: "You mean, you would ski in the dark _again_?"

She: "Yeah" laughs "That's silly". 

Bada bing!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

This is my favorite picture of Nax's camera-whoring:

I hope that he sees this and gets annoyed.

----------


## Niamh

> Yeah -- this tactic doesn't last too long and it has to be built up a bit:
> 
> Me: "Have you ever skied in the dark?"
> 
> She: "Ski in the dark. . .that be silly". 
> 
> Me: "Do you know that I can can make it dark right now?"
> 
> She: Smiles "Noooooo. You can't do that".
> ...


Sooooooooooo Cute!



> This is my favorite picture of Nax's camera-whoring:
> 
> I hope that he sees this and gets annoyed.


This is obviously a revenge tactic for something he's done on you right?  :Wink:

----------


## Idril

> Yeah -- this tactic doesn't last too long and it has to be built up a bit:
> 
> Me: "Have you ever skied in the dark?"
> 
> She: "Ski in the dark. . .that be silly". 
> 
> Me: "Do you know that I can can make it dark right now?"
> 
> She: Smiles "Noooooo. You can't do that".
> ...


You area very clever man, adept in the art of child psychology. I hope you always use your talents for good.  :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

Eh, must commened Nax at least. Hehe. I wouldn't have the guts to get an eyebrow piercing.

----------


## OrphanPip

> This is my favorite picture of Nax's camera-whoring:
> 
> I hope that he sees this and gets annoyed.


Ha, he's cute AND he writes poetry, shouldn't have let him get away.

----------


## Heathcliff

Must give Nax some hi5s.

Hey, and I can't imagine why he didn't put his own photo on here.




> Ha, he's cute AND he writes poetry, shouldn't have let him get away.


Poetry is awesome.

----------


## soundofmusic

> I guess I'll post some more.
> 
> Here's me sitting in a chair, very exciting
> 
> 
> 
> Here with half my face smooshed
> 
> 
> ...


Oh baby, those eyes, those lips, that peachy skin :Blush5: ; if this old lady was younger, she would be trying to change your ways :Brow:

----------


## Maryd.

Lovely to see you Orphanpip.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

I believe it is about time for me to post a couple of pictures again?


Ice yacht in Roskilde, Denmark.


Closer look at an ice yacht minus the skates.


Vor frue Kirke in Kalundborg, Denmark. The only church in Europe sporting five towers.


Found on the highest tower of Vor frue Kirke.


A narrow bridge in Kalundborg.


Just something for the roses to climb... In the summer, that is.


Back home again: This picture was taken an hour ago. We are having a blizzard today, 
and there is more on the way.  :Cold:  I just cleared the snow from the roof of our garden shed, and it took me half an hour!


A walk in the woods nearby... Lots of white fluffy stuff around.


Fresh timber.

/Claes

----------


## Maryd.

And what glorious pictures they are ClaesGefvenberg... I've just come to the realisation that I love Denmark. Gorgeous.

----------


## Idril

As usual, those are beautiful, Claes. I love those wheels and I love the perspective on the timber.

----------


## Virgil

Fabulous pictures Claes! I love that one with the wagon wheels especially, and that church is very impressive. 

By the way, I think this is the thread for one's personal picture. There is a thread for general pictures taken. But who cares.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Claes...you always post the greatest pictures...

----------


## Heathcliff

ClaesGefvenberg, beautiful. I likey the church-looking one.

And Pip, I likey your pinchy cheeks...

----------


## Satan

Fantabulous pictures there! I like the church one as well, and those cartwheels against the wall. Which equipment, if I may ask?

----------


## Heathcliff

> Fantabulous pictures there! I like the church one as well, and those cartwheels against the wall. Which equipment, if I may ask?


Also, angel. Are you going to put another picture of you here... I'm sure you've got gorgeous pinchy cheeks as well.

----------


## Satan

> Also, angel. Are you going to put another picture of you here... I'm sure you've got gorgeous pinchy cheeks as well.


Yep, I will. It's just that I have been terribly busy lately. Pictures are starting to show up in my album, right?  :Goof:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Yep, I will. It's just that I have been terribly busy lately. Pictures are starting to show up in my album, right?


Yes. I must be patient.
Your dog was really pretty.

----------


## Heathcliff

Swimming carnival.

I winned!!

Nah, this year's was pretty cool. I signed up for all of the events, even though most people don't sign up at all. We get points for participation. Ironically enough, I did well, despite the fact that I can only do freestyle. Somehow I got through the backstroke and breaststroke without drowning, and got a placing. This is like my biggest sporting achievement ever. I came second last in cross country once out of 150 girls. Last year at the swimming carnival the right side of my lung momentarily collapsed.  :Thumbs Up:  Ahh, this year certainly went well.

----------


## Maryd.

> Fantabulous pictures there! I like the church one...


How odd, that Satan would like a church??? :FRlol:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Great photos Claes! You truly have a great sense of composition. I certainly liked the rurality of the two wheels.

Now, it has been widely known in many circles ( :Rolleyes: ) that I have a habit of rarely smiling in pictures. In fact, a picture in which I do not look depressed or angry is a are specimen. That's because, I like taking pictures of other people, but not others of me. Here's a rare specimen.



Here's a half-a-smile.



and here's a more common expression




okay, enough egotism.



this was taken from a plane, as you can tell. Behind the camera I am both cringing and in awe.



my friend who casts two shadows



the sun itself




two people whom I happen to know. One looks at the camera while another looks at her own.



Those same two people tranported into the Lynchian world.


Sorry, no Mari this time.

----------


## Heathcliff

Hey DB. Egotism is okay. Only you need a haircut. :Toetap05: 
Sorry, that is the fussy-mother part of me.  :Santasmile: 

I like the plane one. Never been in a plane before. :Goof: 

And your sisters are just as pinchable as you.  :Biggrin: 

Aw, no Mari?  :Cuss: 
Even though I'm not into animals, I love Mari.

----------


## Satan

> 


You look like _Sam Rockwell_ in this foto. A compliment it is.

----------


## Virgil

Nice pictures Dan.  :Smile:

----------


## Lokasenna

Hmm... here's some of me that some friends recently uploaded onto Facebook...



I rather like this one... my home is a beautiful place. The rock I'm standing on is probably my favourite spot on the planet, and the photo doesn't do it justice. From the rock, the sweeping hillside falls to a cliff that drops some 130 feet into a beautiful cove, dark and deep. The view looks out onto the Irish sea, stretching to the horizon on every side. There is no evidence of man whatsoever on show (apart from the occasional fishing boat!); you could be the last human on Earth, resting in complete tranquility with nothing but the sound of sea for company.

This one is somewhat more prosaic - me in my glad-rags, ready for a formal party a couple of years back:

----------


## Idril

Love the kilt, Lokasenna. You are young enough to be my son so I will forgo the "what are you wearing under that kilt" jokes and just say, nothing flatters a man so much as a kilt.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Hey DB. Egotism is okay. Only you need a haircut..


Agreed! I think Daniel would look _even_ better with shorter spiky hair.  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

> Hmm... here's some of me that some friends recently uploaded onto Facebook...
> 
> 
> 
> I rather like this one... my home is a beautiful place. The rock I'm standing on is probably my favourite spot on the planet, and the photo doesn't do it justice. From the rock, the sweeping hillside falls to a cliff that drops some 130 feet into a beautiful cove, dark and deep. The view looks out onto the Irish sea, stretching to the horizon on every side. There is no evidence of man whatsoever on show (apart from the occasional fishing boat!); you could be the last human on Earth, resting in complete tranquility with nothing but the sound of sea for company...


Wow, Lokasenna, that is one stunning place.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Ireland's pretty up there on my list of "places that I want to visit." I think it's at the top of that list, actually. It looks so beautiful, Lokasenna.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Agreed! I think Daniel would look _even_ better with shorter spiky hair.


Really?  :Shocked:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Really?


Maybe.
Still, I think at least take a little off the side. Looks pretty irritating.
The fringe is cool.  :Thumbs Up: 
Then again, I'm a little bias.

Ahh yea Lokesanna, was waiting for some more pictures of you.
 :Ladysman: 
Nice hat.  :Santasmile:

----------


## OrphanPip

Idk about spikey...

I don't think the problem is the length in the first two pics, but the volume, the hair's a little flat. That's a problem with long hair when it's just grown out from short hair, you need to get it cut and styled again when it gets long if you want to keep it.

Short hair is so much less maintenance.

Edit: Which reminds me that I should get a haircut this week.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Lol it flatters me that there are about three people giving me hair stylist advice  :Tongue: 

All of those pictures of me were in fact taken at the end of a lethargic and nap-time filled day, i.e. I'm wearing my bedhead. 

That said, my hair is never that good-looking at any time of day.

----------


## Heathcliff

That's why you wear a hat.  :Wink: 
If I were you I'd shave it all off to raise money for a good cause.
I want to be brave and shave, but I'm not allowed to.
Just because I know I'll regret, doesn't mean I can't learn the hard way...  :Blush: 

Pip, if your hair is anything like your avi's I'm going to dye it red.  :FRlol:

----------


## OrphanPip

> Pip, if your hair is anything like your avi's I'm going to dye it red.


If I had hair like Bowie's in Labyrinth, my life would be complete.

I've been guilty of being photographed with long hair and bed head as well.

----------


## Heathcliff

:Ladysman: 

I wish I could pinch your cheeks...

You have very nice eyes.

Yea, get a haircut. At least the chunky bits on top of your ears. Fringe is alright. My brother has a longer, straightened fringe and he spikes his hair up. Wings on the sides.

My hair is normal. Eh, I like to straighten it, but I'm a little lazy. I don't like it frizzy.
My hair is at its best the moment I wake up.

----------


## OrphanPip

I usually try to keep it short, like this:



Sometimes, you just can't find the time to see the barber.

Edit: Although, I think I'm a deadringer for PM Stephen Harper when I have my hair short.

----------


## DanielBenoit

^Damnnnn my hair has not been that short in years  :Eek:

----------


## Heathcliff

That is good.

Your eyes are darker there.

This is the, like, best shot I could find of myself. Maybe I'm too fussy.

I should upload a horrible one. Would do my vanity some good.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Pip: True it may be with the hair, the eyes differ greatly.

Heathcliff: I assume that's not an alcoholic drink young lady?  :Tongue:

----------


## OrphanPip

Ya, our prime minister has dead and soulless eyes. It's a required trait of any Tory politician.

----------


## Heathcliff

Pip, you most certainly do NOT look like that. You are much more pinchable.

DB:, nope, not alcohol, coke. I'll upload the rest of the pic, there is a coke bottle next to me. I don't drink. Of course, I wouldn't drink coke either these days...  :Frown:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Ya, our prime minister has dead and soulless eyes.


Is he a member of the Canadian conservative party?

*clasp of symbols* *laugh-track*

(No offense to any of my good Canadian-conservative friends out there, sincerely)

----------


## OrphanPip

> Is he a member of the Canadian conservative party?
> 
> *clasp of symbols* *laugh-track*
> 
> (No offense to any of my good Canadian-conservative friends out there, sincerely)


Ya, oddly enough he also enjoys performing Beatle's music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOt2Qp0H9G8

----------


## Heathcliff

> Ya, oddly enough he also enjoys performing Beatle's music
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOt2Qp0H9G8


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDOo5K_rQeQ
Our PM.
Shake of a sauce bottle.  :FRlol:

----------


## Lokasenna

> Ireland's pretty up there on my list of "places that I want to visit." I think it's at the top of that list, actually. It looks so beautiful, Lokasenna.


It's actually Wales - though Ireland is beautiful as well!

----------


## Maryd.

> That is good.
> 
> Your eyes are darker there.
> 
> This is the, like, best shot I could find of myself. Maybe I'm too fussy.
> 
> I should upload a horrible one. Would do my vanity some good.


What did you say about my daughter? Hahahahahaaaa :Rolleyes:

----------


## Virgil

I enjoyed all the pictures: Loka, O-P, and our lovely Heathcliff.  :Smile:  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Lacra

Heathcliff, you're looking sweet in the last posted photo but my favorite one is that with the lollipop. Mwuah to you!

----------


## symphony

Lovin' the eyes, Heathcliff. 

I just took it this morning with my cellphone and thought it looked fresh.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Wow symphony! You are beautiful! Those eyes!  :Eek:

----------


## symphony

thankies thankies!  :Blush2:  Too bad i wear glasses!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

Hi Symphony... Lovely to meet you. I love your hair. I have always wanted straigh hair. I'm jealous. :Smile5:

----------


## Niamh

> thankies thankies!  Too bad i wear glasses!


Whats wrong with wearing glasses?  :Frown: 
Very pretty picture by the way.

Anyone else thinking it would be great to see a family photo of Mary, Heath and Snape??

----------


## Maryd.

> Whats wrong with wearing glasses? 
> Very pretty picture by the way.
> 
> Anyone else thinking it would be great to see a family photo of Mary, Heath and Snape??


Hey might just do that dear... Keep your eyes peeled.



Ok, Niamh... Here it is... 

This photo was taken April 2009.

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> Hey might just do that dear... Keep your eyes peeled.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Niamh... Here it is... 
> 
> This photo was taken April 2009.


Awwwwwww!  :Biggrin:  That's lovely!

----------


## Virgil

Yes you are lovely Symph and so is Mary's entire family. Heathcliff looks just like mom!

----------


## symphony

You all have such great eyes! Lovely family, Mary.

----------


## The Comedian

lovely family!

----------


## symphony

Haha I'm so totally camwhoring today!

----------


## toni

Symphony you are such a beauty. (and your teeth are perfect!  :Nod: )

Nice picture as well, Maryd. I could imagine love and happiness in your household.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Wonderful picture Maryd! Seeing all three of you together creates a structured, coherent whole  :Tongue: 

Your glasses are wonderful Symphony! Makes you look quite intellectual  :Tongue: 

Hmmm Toni I wonder if you too are going to show off your beauty, mysterious cat  :Tongue:

----------


## toni

After I've gotten the round of trimming the fur around the ears and on my tail, I swear I will.  :Nod:

----------


## OrphanPip

Love the pictures Symph, very pretty  :Smile5:

----------


## symphony

> After I've gotten the round of trimming the fur around the ears and on my tail, I swear I will.


*Pulls up her serious face* 
I know what you mean, toni. It took me a bit of work too, to transform from 



to

----------


## symphony

And hey anything could be perfect but my teeth! They're as far apart from one another as they could get, and look like the hilly streets of Darjeeling in real. This is just a vantage point from which they look good.

And thanks OrphanPip.  :Smile:

----------


## skib

> Hey might just do that dear... Keep your eyes peeled.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Niamh... Here it is... 
> 
> This photo was taken April 2009.


Oh my goodness! This is a great pic!

----------


## DanielBenoit

> *Pulls up her serious face* 
> I know what you mean, toni. It took me a bit of work too, to transform from 
> 
> 
> 
> to


Oh stop with modesty!  :Tongue:  You are so pretty.

----------


## Heathcliff

Eheheheh.
People think my family is nicen...
He. Eheheh.
Probably the best picture we have of us.
We need to take another, Snape and I are no longer as pudgy and cute.

----------


## Lulim

@Mary, amazing family likeness -- lovely photo!

@Symphony, you are a beauty!

Here is a recently taken picture of me:

----------


## The Comedian

Lulim -- nice to meet you!

----------


## Maryd.

> Here is a recently taken picture of me:


Hello, lovely to meet you.

----------


## symphony

Thanks lulim, and nice to meet you.  :Smile:

----------


## Lote-Tree

My sweet lord!!! look at all those beautiful people who have joined here since the last time I was here and they all interested in Literature!? How lucky can one get!!! It all makes me want to come back :-) :-)

----------


## Virgil

> http://www.online-literature.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=771&pictureid=6257[/IMG]


Nice to meet you Lulim. Another attractive lady on lit net.  :Smile:

----------


## symphony

> My sweet lord!!! look at all those beautiful people who have joined here since the last time I was here and they all interested in Literature!? How lucky can one get!!! It all makes me want to come back :-) :-)


Long time.

Now I know what makes you want to come back, but what I am curious about is - what keeps you from coming back?

----------


## Hurricane

Here I am, fat, dumb and happy getting ready to run the penalty box at my roommate's hockey game (don't hate on the ugly jogging suit. I kinda had to wear it.)

----------


## Maryd.

> Here I am, fat, dumb and happy getting ready to run the penalty box at my roommate's hockey game (don't hate on the ugly jogging suit. I kinda had to wear it.)


Wow, what a beautiful smile you have Hurricane :Smile5:  Lovely to meet you.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Here I am, fat, dumb and happy getting ready to run the penalty box at my roommate's hockey game (don't hate on the ugly jogging suit. I kinda had to wear it.)


fat.........no
dumb......no
HAPPY....that's all that really matters...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Yes, nice smile, and you're not fat. That is an ugly jogging suit though.  :FRlol:

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> Here I am, fat, dumb and happy getting ready to run the penalty box at my roommate's hockey game (don't hate on the ugly jogging suit. I kinda had to wear it.)


Fat and dumb? Phfft!

You know, you're younger than I thought you were.

----------


## Hurricane

> Yes, nice smile, and you're not fat. That is an ugly jogging suit though.


 :FRlol:  Thanks. The best part is that we're not even allowed to jog in the jogging suits. Sense: this makes none. 

(FYI: I know I'm not actually fat. "Fat, dumb and happy" is more of a euphemism for blissful obliviousness.)

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Long time.
> 
> Now I know what makes you want to come back, but what I am curious about is - what keeps you from coming back?



Erm...Beautiful People....I just want to hug them and love them...and marry them and have their babies...etc.. :-)


Just joking ;-)

...what keeps me away...work really..work work 
and more work... :-(

but I love it all :-)

Nice to see you are still around...how do you manage it year after year?....it must be some talent :-)

----------


## Niamh

> Hey might just do that dear... Keep your eyes peeled.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Niamh... Here it is... 
> 
> This photo was taken April 2009.


Yeay! Family Pic! you all look so happy!




> Haha I'm so totally camwhoring today!


You look just as beautiful with your glasses on!




> @Mary, amazing family likeness -- lovely photo!
> 
> @Symphony, you are a beauty!
> 
> Here is a recently taken picture of me:


Great to see you Lulim!




> Here I am, fat, dumb and happy getting ready to run the penalty box at my roommate's hockey game (don't hate on the ugly jogging suit. I kinda had to wear it.)


Great pic! but yeah ugly jogging suit. I hate tracksuits!

From the trip to Canada! ( hope he doesnt mind me posting this!  :Tongue:  )

----------


## Maryd.

> From the trip to Canada! ( hope he doesnt mind me posting this!  )


Wow, nice one Niamh.

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> From the trip to Canada! ( hope he doesnt mind me posting this!  )


That is such a lovely picture  :Smile:  So cute!

----------


## Lulim

Thanks Comedian, Mary, Virgil, symphony, Niamh and ...  :Smile: 

@Hurricane, you look quite mischievous, and not at all fat or dumb  :Smile: . But rather than the sense of a jogging-suit not usable for jogging, I'd like to know what a penalty box is used for?

Great picture, Niamh!

----------


## Hurricane

> @Hurricane, you look quite mischievous, and not at all fat or dumb . But rather than the sense of a jogging-suit not usable for jogging, I'd like to know what a penalty box is used for?


The penalty box is used for hockey games when players get penalties. Since the players are carrying sticks/are all bulky someone needs to open the door for them. I don't really understand all the intricacies and consistently messed it up the first game I did it, which was also maybe the second hockey game I'd ever seen live. My roommate plays for (and founded!) the women's hockey team here, so me and all of our friends do the announcing and various admin jobs.

----------


## symphony

> 


Thats such a natural picture! I love it. You look so happy!  :Angel: 




> Erm...Beautiful People....I just want to hug them and love them...and marry them and have their babies...etc.. :-)
> 
> 
> Just joking ;-)
> 
> ...what keeps me away...work really..work work 
> and more work... :-(
> 
> but I love it all :-)
> ...


 :Hurray:  I have SOME talent!!  :Biggrin: 
I dont attend any other forums. I just love the conversations in here, and the poems. Love this place. So I keep coming back. I'm busier than ever before too, as I'm living on my own for the first time in my life. And I havent written anything since ...I dont know...last july? But I still love coming back at times and read others' poems, and get cosy joining a conversation or two.  :Smile: 
How's life treating you (apart from keeping you busy)?





> From the trip to Canada! ( hope he doesnt mind me posting this!  )


You guys look absolutely awesome together!

----------


## Heathcliff

Aw Niamh that is adorable!!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I dont attend any other forums.
> ---------


Lassie you are missing out! 

There are tons of forums out there with so many things of interests - from "make your own condoms" to "knitting your own jumper using your own facial hairs! From "I have a zit and I am proud of it" to "I'm mouse - are you?" or "how to suceed in Skydiving without a parachute" etc. :-)

----------
as I'm living on my own for the first time in my life.
----------

Living on your own? 

Your Mama and Pappa chucked you out? 

That is just terrible! 

And you seemed to be such a nice lassie and all :-( ;-) 

But I am guessing you have gone to boarding school or something. I hope you enjoy living on your own. I never lived on my own. So I don't know how that feels. But I think I will love the experience :-)

---------
But I still love coming back at times and read others' poems, and get cosy joining a conversation or two. 
---------

Ah I see. 

I get obsessed with things quite easily and then get bored with things quite easily. So I never spend too much time in any one place. 

------------
How's life treating you (apart from keeping you busy)?
------------

At this moment I am enjoying what I am doing :-) but then again if I don't enjoy what I am doing I just move on to other things. I am thinking of taking up Photography as a hobby :-)


By the way you have such white teeth - what do you do? sand blast it every night ? :-)

----------


## Virgil

Nice picture Niamh and Kilt.  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

Mysterious pink liquid.

After DB questioned what my Coca-Cola was, I have to choose a more mysterious looking liquid. In this case, supposed Mexican Punch that I'm sure was cordial...

----------


## symphony

> Mysterious pink liquid.


Hey it goes with your avatar!  :Biggrin:  
It looks more reddish to me, not really pink. Is it because of the camera?





> Lassie you are missing out! 
> 
> There are tons of forums out there with so many things of interests - from "make your own condoms" to "knitting your own jumper using your own facial hairs! From "I have a zit and I am proud of it" to "I'm mouse - are you?" or "how to suceed in Skydiving without a parachute" etc. :-)
> 
> ----------
> as I'm living on my own for the first time in my life.
> ----------
> 
> Living on your own? 
> ...


1. I'm sure there are loads of other "cooler" forums out there, but I'll stick to the boring ones thank you!  :Biggrin:  I'm pretty boring myself. I dont really think I'm missing out on anything just because I didnt yet attampt to make a jumper out of my facial hair (sounds quite plausible in my case though).

2. I'm living on my own because I travelled all the way from Bangladesh to here in Toronto, to go to university. I actually had to fight to come here as 19 is considered "too young" for a girl in bangladesh. So yeah, fought to get chucked out, I suppose.  :Tongue: 

3. Photography rulez. Rulez with a zee!  :Cornut: 

4. I have dirty yellow teeth. It was probably just the fact that the photo was taken in abundant light. My teeth are something I am quite ashamed of.  :Sick:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Hey it goes with your avatar!  
> It looks more reddish to me, not really pink. Is it because of the camera?


Probably the camera.
It was really sweet. Much prefer water.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> 4. I have dirty yellow teeth. It was probably just the fact that the photo was taken in abundant light. My teeth are something I am quite ashamed of.





> I just took it this morning with my cellphone and thought it looked fresh.





> Haha I'm so totally camwhoring today!


*scratches head* . . .. . . .confused.

Your teeth are wonderful and straight. Now my teeth are another story. They are probably the reason why I don't smile in pictures.

----------


## Heathcliff

Symphony you are beautiful, particularly the mobile phone photo.

----------


## Maryd.

Wow symphony, you are a vision.

----------


## Virgil

Symphony is a goddess!!  :Wink5:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> 1. I'm sure there are loads of other "cooler" forums out there, but I'll stick to the boring ones thank you!  I'm pretty boring myself.


Then you will be right at home at "www.IamPrettyBoring.com" :-)





> 2. I'm living on my own because I travelled all the way from Bangladesh to here in Toronto, to go to university. I actually had to fight to come here as 19 is considered "too young" for a girl in bangladesh. So yeah, fought to get chucked out, I suppose.


Lassie!!! Wow!!!

I doff my hat to you for being Soooooooooo braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaave!!!!!!!!!

At 19 I was still holding my Mum's hands when I went shopping! :-(

I hope you gone to Canada to some worthwhile degree. I hope it's not Bsc (Hons) in Knitting or Media Studies or something!!! or do I dare say Dentistry? :-)




> 3. Photography rulez. Rulez with a zee!


I shall post them here in my blog or something :-)


All the best Brave Lassie (takes a bow)

Regards, Lote.

----------


## symphony

> Symphony you are beautiful, particularly the mobile phone photo.


 :Biggrin: 




> Wow symphony, you are a vision.


 :Biggrin: 




> Symphony is a goddess!!


 :Eek: 




> I shall post them here in my blog or something :-)


 :Thumbsup: 




> *scratches head* . . .. . . .confused.
> 
> Your teeth are wonderful and straight. Now my teeth are another story. They are probably the reason why I don't smile in pictures.


You forget that this is ME who's posting my pictures and closely observing the contents shared. Of course I'll make sure none of the horrible-teeth moments are out in here to stare back at me!  :Hand:

----------


## Heathcliff

This is me two years ago. Oiweee.... I was so little.

----------


## Maryd.

That's my baby girl... Mwah to you.

----------


## Virgil

> This is me two years ago. Oiweee.... I was so little.


Nice picture Heathcliff.  :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

My new haircut

----------


## Heathcliff

Haha. Nice DB. Would've like to have seen you before the haircut.
Although it is still reasonably long... Eh.
And I will pinch your cheeks...  :Tongue:   :FRlol: 
And finally, a nice shot of one of your hands. I must applaud. But I can't see the bumpy thingy.  :Frown:   :FRlol:

----------


## Mariner



----------


## Heathcliff

> 


This you? Hehe. Okey-dokey.

I s'pose I must pinch your cheeks as well.

Are you knew here? Hi.  :Wave:

----------


## Mariner

> This you? Hehe. Okey-dokey.
> 
> I s'pose I must pinch your cheeks as well.
> 
> Are you knew here? Hi.


Of course it's me! My cheeks are most pinch-able, just ask my grandma Boo-Boo.

I am new. I'm happy I've found a place where others share a passion for lit.  :Wave:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Of course it's me! My cheeks are most pinch-able, just ask my grandma Boo-Boo.
> 
> I am new. I'm happy I've found a place where others share a passion for lit.


Haha. -Pinches cheeks-
Yea, I like cheeks.
And hands, nice hands.

Welcome. I'd give you the tour, but, yea, it's not hard  :Smilielol5:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> 


Heeey, look at the super cute new guy!

----------


## Heathcliff

> Heeey, look at the super cute new guy!


 :Rolleyes:  Haha.

----------


## Mariner

> Haha. -Pinches cheeks-
> Yea, I like cheeks.
> And hands, nice hands.
> 
> Welcome. I'd give you the tour, but, yea, it's not hard


Thanks, I've been poking around for awhile. Still can't post a blog though. Oh well

Thanks Juniper  :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## toni

> 


Welcome to the forums. you're cute and look somewhat of a musician.  :Wave: 




> My new haircut


New haircut looks refreshing and awesome, William  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Thanks, I've been poking around for awhile. Still can't post a blog though. Oh well.


You'll get to post a blog once you have some more posts. Apparently that's the way it works. It won't take you long.
I'm pretty sure you need 100, or 500. Not sure.

Haha. I see you have the tick of approval for your cuteness. Haha. Must be a record, that came along nicely.
Hehe. Wait for DB and Pip to get on. I'm hoping to begin an emote war.

S'pose you deserve it though. Are you into music like Toni said?

----------


## Le_Iris

Me and my friend in Riga. I'm on the right.)

----------


## BienvenuJDC

My grandmother was a professional cake decorator. It is something that I have enjoyed doing also. I have baked cakes for all but one of my daughters' birthdays. Here are a few of them...

To honor Hershey Medical Center for the fabulous job that they did for Rachel when she was born (she spent 20 days in PICU), her 1st B-day cake was a giant Hershey Kiss


This is Rache's 2nd B-day, Pooh's A Hundred Acre Forest


This was her 3rd B-day, a guitar for Camp Rock


For Hannah's 3rd B-day I made a Dora's Map cake


I did this one for Hannah's 5th B-day, Sleeping Beauty

----------


## Mariner

> You'll get to post a blog once you have some more posts. Apparently that's the way it works. It won't take you long.
> I'm pretty sure you need 100, or 500. Not sure.
> 
> Haha. I see you have the tick of approval for your cuteness. Haha. Must be a record, that came along nicely.
> Hehe. Wait for DB and Pip to get on. I'm hoping to begin an emote war.
> 
> S'pose you deserve it though. Are you into music like Toni said?


Yep the option _finally_ showed up today. Cannot wait to post one...should be later tonight.

Toni you are correct, I love music, every kind too, except country! I play bass guitar when I have the time, been playing for about 6 years. But now that I'm in school and working and reading a bunch I don't play much anymore. I just jam with friends every-so often. 
I'm constantly downloading music, too. Just got Earth Wind & Fire, Suicidal Tendencies, and Led Zeppelin cds.  :Biggrin: 

Bienvenu, those cakes look absolutely amazing. Put me down for a guitar cake!

----------


## OrphanPip

> Haha. I see you have the tick of approval for your cuteness. Haha. Must be a record, that came along nicely.
> Hehe. Wait for DB and Pip to get on. I'm hoping to begin an emote war.


Wait, are you implying that I overuse emoticons?

As to the new guy... well...  :Drool5:  I approve.

Or, as Heathcliff says, "your cheeks are pinchable."  :Brow: 

Haha, I like your haircut DB, but you need to go shorter!!!

I love the picture Iris, such a cozy little street too. I may love the cake in Bien's post more though...

----------


## DanielBenoit

Regarding Mariner: Why is it that all super-cute guys look like puppy-dogs?

Regarding Iris: I love your hair! You look sublime.

Regarding my hair: Well, I am under Toni's dictation, whatever she says goes  :Wink:

----------


## skib

because women love puppy dogs more than men. thus, guys look like puppy dogs= score chicks like nobody's business.

----------


## pooteeweet

OK, I'll play:

----------


## Laindessiel

Mariner, you are very charmingly adorable!

Pooteeweet: Very playful!  :Smile:

----------


## Snowqueen

*Mariner*, *Le_Iris*, *pooteeweet* nice to meet you. You all are adorable.
Welcome to Lit Net. 

Beautifully decorated cakes *BienvenuJDC*. But I would have been able to give a far better opinion if only I could taste them.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

Hey Bien... Yum. Nice cakes. Can we book you for the next party? Hmm?

----------


## Niamh

Hey its great to see all these new faces!  :Biggrin: 

Great cakes Bien!!!

----------


## jadrianne

for the cakes !Congratulations Bienvenu they look absolutely delicious! :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Nice pictures and great cakes Bien. Wish i could get a slice through the computer.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nax

Well when in Rome....


Here I am! 





And while im posting photos, here are some of my shinanigans

A photo I took when we were camping.



The lovely Australian scenery.













Livin on the edge, 10 floor drop to concrete.

----------


## Virgil

Nice pictures Nax. Good to put a face with the poster.  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

Hey Bien. Love them.  :Drool5: 




> Wait, are you implying that I overuse emoticons?


Nope. Although it would be fun to have a war for about twenty minutes until everyone realises how ridiculous it would be.  :Thumbs Up: 



> As to the new guy... well...  I approve.
> Or, as Heathcliff says, "your cheeks are pinchable."


I was waiting for your approval. Hehe, you are pinchably awesome too.



> Haha, I like your haircut DB, but you need to go shorter!!!


Agreed. You hold him down and I'll shave him.  :FRlol: 



> Regarding my hair: Well, I am under Toni's dictation, whatever she says goes


 :Puke:  :Rolleyes: 



> Livin on the edge, 10 floor drop to concrete.


That is very dangerous, young man, get down from there!  :Mad5:

----------


## Niamh

great photos Nax! I feel sick just looking at that drop in a photo!  :Sick:

----------


## toni

> Toni you are correct, I love music, every kind too, except country! I play bass guitar when I have the time, been playing for about 6 years. But now that I'm in school and working and reading a bunch I don't play much anymore. I just jam with friends every-so often. 
> I'm constantly downloading music, too. Just got Earth Wind & Fire, Suicidal Tendencies, and Led Zeppelin cds.


I know a musicman when I see one. Haha. That's great you've been playing for six years! I've only been playing (acoustic guitar) for less than a year now and have yet ot improve on the advanced chords..etc. 
Led Zep is  :Thumbs Up: 




> Regarding my hair: Well, I am under Toni's dictation, whatever she says goes


 :Devil:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Just got Earth Wind & Fire


Love!!!

----------


## LadyW

_Je suis revenue!_

----------


## Maximilianus

> _Je suis revenue!_


_Bienvenue!_

----------


## Virgil

> _Je suis revenue!_


Still as pretty as ever Lady W. Your hair style does look a little strange though, the way it's combed across the top. It seems like one of those comb overs that bald men use to hide their scalp.  :Tongue:   :Tongue:  You're not going bald, are you?  :FRlol:  

Nice to see you. I haven't seen you around lately, or have we just been missing each other?

----------


## Heathcliff

Welcome back, LadyW.
Pretty picture.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Maryd.

Ok, all, I am prepared to make a statement...

This is my sons pet. This hairy creature lives in our lounge room, on my bookshelf, in his den. 





He is called a Bird Eating Spider. (I say as I quiver)

Photos taken by Heathcliff.

----------


## Lulim

I believe I would flee the appartment if my son would turn up with a pet like this  :Leaving:

----------


## Snowqueen

Yikes! It's a hairy scary monster, isn't it Mary?

----------


## Lulim

Here's our pet, hairy but not very scary:

----------


## LadyW

> Still as pretty as ever Lady W. Your hair style does look a little strange though, the way it's combed across the top. It seems like one of those comb overs that bald men use to hide their scalp.   You're not going bald, are you?  
> 
> Nice to see you. I haven't seen you around lately, or have we just been missing each other?


Haha! No I assure you I'm not balding  :Tongue:  
My hair is as long and as thick as ever. 
That's just the joys of having a fringe  :Nonod: ... not helped by the wind and rain here!

I've not been here for a good few months now; life got in the way I suppose  :Rolleyes5:  But I'm hoping to make some time for it now.

How've you been?

----------


## Maximilianus

> Ok, all, I am prepared to make a statement...
> 
> This is my sons pet. This hairy creature lives in our lounge room, on my bookshelf, in his den.
> 
> He is called a Bird Eating Spider. (I say as I quiver)
> 
> Photos taken by Heathcliff.


My mom would have died of a heart arrest if I had ever come up with such a hairy pet  :Tongue:

----------


## Maryd.

I know Maxi... My heart still races when I need to pass the book shelf. You know whats worse, my tredmill is sitting right beside it... (Quiver)

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> I know Maxi... My heart still races when I need to pass the book shelf. You know whats worse, my tredmill is sitting right beside it... (Quiver)


That might work out to your favour, actually. You could pretend that you're running away from the spider, it might be theraputic AND you'll get more fit.

----------


## Maximilianus

> That might work out to your favour, actually. You could pretend that you're running away from the spider, it might be theraputic AND you'll get more fit.


Sounds as a good anti-spìder therapy with the plus of keeping oneself fit. Like a two-in-one therapy combo  :Thumbsup:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

It is like two birds with one spider!

 :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> Ok, all, I am prepared to make a statement...
> 
> This is my sons pet. This hairy creature lives in our lounge room, on my bookshelf, in his den. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is called a Bird Eating Spider. (I say as I quiver)
> ...


Ahhh! Is that safe to have in the house? What if he gets loose? I like spiders, but I'm not sure I could sleep at night with that in the house.  :Wink5: 




> Here's our pet, hairy but not very scary:


How cute! And that's a great photograph as well.  :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

> Here's our pet, hairy but not very scary:


Hey, Lulim... So cute. We had a cat, almost as cute as yours, we called her Milo.

----------


## Lulim

Thanks, Mary and Virgil. Yes, she has a way of looking quite innocent. Her name is Sally.

----------


## Maryd.

> Thanks, Mary and Virgil. Yes, she has a way of looking quite innocent. Her name is Sally.


She's so cute... Here's our girl... Tiquila

----------


## Maximilianus

Nice pictures of Sally and Tiquila  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Tequila seems purrrfect.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

I just had to make this out of her.

----------


## Maryd.

> Tequila seems purrrfect.


You're so funny. Yea, but she's an old girl...

----------


## Snowqueen

> Here's our pet, hairy but not very scary:


You have a very cute cat. What's her name?




> I just had to make this out of her.


Hey Heathcliff I loved your cat, is it Tiquila?

----------


## Lulim

> You have a very cute cat. What's her name? (...)


Her name is Sally ...

----------


## qimissung

Welcome back, LadyW. As comely as ever I see.  :Smile: 

Lulim and Heathcliffe, your cats are beautiful (although I do have a weakness for cats!) :Smile: . The spider, uhm, not so much (sorry, Mary).

----------


## stephofthenight

aw mary dont feel bad besides all the other random things I have brought home I had an albino bird eating spider the size of a dinner plate, and a 15ft long bannana andaconda  :Biggrin:  dad is terrified of spiders and mom snakes. that just shows that you love your kiddos.

Nax What a charmer, lovely sky picture. 

pooteweet, very cute and playfull  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

I just can't believe what I'm seeing on the post right above mine. It's so... it's so... I can't find the word... hmmm... I'm going for a dictionary... hmmm.... I'll be back when I find a good one  :Nod:

----------


## stephofthenight

you are sweet max, you should have heard mom when she saw it... I think she was still waiting on Aprils fools, and it not be real... oopsies

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Very cute pics. I think pink matches your complexion really well, I vote for that one over purple.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Hey Heathcliff I loved your cat, is it Tiquila?


Yep. Loveth thy kitty when she is being a good girl. When she's being a bad girl then she's somebody else's kitty.  :FRlol: 

stephofthenight thy loveth thou hair.

----------


## Maximilianus

> you are sweet max


I know. Sweetness is my art  :Brow: 




> you should have heard mom when she saw it... I think she was still waiting on Aprils fools, and it not be real... oopsies


Then I'll have to talk to mom  :Biggrin: 




> stephofthenight thy loveth thou hair.


I was going to say that her cheeks are pinchable  :Tongue:  but if you want it in ancient words, then so be it  :Nod:

----------


## rimbaud

^ That's me  :Biggrin:  with my new haircut (everyday looking more like a 14 year old boy than like a 19 going to 20 year old girl)  :FRlol: 

PS. Mary to sleep in the same house as the spider-haired monster deserves and bravery award  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> ^ That's me  with my new haircut (everyday looking more like a 14 year old boy than like a 19 going to 20 year old girl) 
> 
> PS. Mary to sleep in the same house as the spider-haired monster deserves and bravery award


Nice to see you back Rimbaud. Nice picture.  :Smile:

----------


## Zee.



----------


## BienvenuJDC

> 


...Great pose!!

How have you been?

----------


## Zee.

.ashkaixsdsa




> ...Great pose!!
> 
> How have you been?


i've been dead.
but now i'm back.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> i've been dead.
> but now i'm back.


You are looking good for dead. Glad that you are back!!

----------


## Maryd.

> ^ That's me  with my new haircut (everyday looking more like a 14 year old boy than like a 19 going to 20 year old girl) 
> 
> PS. Mary to sleep in the same house as the spider-haired monster deserves and bravery award


My darling you look precious to me. Mwah.

----------


## Heathcliff

> ^ That's me  with my new haircut (everyday looking more like a 14 year old boy than like a 19 going to 20 year old girl)


You so read my mind!
I'm like, 'Wow, check out the new kid!'
Then I'm like, 'Eh, he's a very girly looking boy.'
And then I'm like, 'Would make an adorable girl.'
Then finally, 'Oh my goodness, that's Rimbaud!'
You're pretty.  :Biggrin: 



> I was going to say that her cheeks are pinchable  but if you want it in ancient words, then so be it


Say it if you must.
I'm still not entirley certain that pinchable is a word.
But yes, cheeks are nice.

Limajean, your pretty.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> i've been dead.
> but now i'm back.


Lies. Facebook says otherwise haha.


Recent!

----------


## qimissung

> ^ That's me  with my new haircut (everyday looking more like a 14 year old boy than like a 19 going to 20 year old girl) 
> 
> PS. Mary to sleep in the same house as the spider-haired monster deserves and bravery award


Rimbaud, you are adorable!

----------


## Maximilianus

> Say it if you must.
> I'm still not entirely certain that pinchable is a word.
> But yes, cheeks are nice.


It is a word  :Nod:  Check here, under _related forms_.

----------


## Revolte

On a normal day I'm the kind of guy you stay away from 'cause I look so goofy, but on this day I was looking oddly normal. It's a rare moment! ( aside from the mustache sneeking up on my lip.. )

----------


## Niamh

thats a nice pic of you CC!  :Nod: 

Good to see you Revolte!

----------


## qimissung

> On a normal day I'm the kind of guy you stay away from 'cause I look so goofy, but on this day I was looking oddly normal. It's a rare moment! ( aside from the mustache sneeking up on my lip.. )


Good to meet you, Revolte! You look awfully freindly for someone named Revolte!

----------


## Satan

> Lies. Facebook says otherwise haha.
> 
> 
> Recent!


Beautiful, CC. Beautiful!

----------


## Heathcliff

Nice, Classic Charm... Like the hat..

And Revolte, nice normal-ness, you look nicely normal.  :FRlol:  I must pinch thou cheeks as well!




> It is a word  Check here, under _related forms_.


Wow. Its real... Wow.  :Eek2: 

Me playing with hats at a shop:

----------


## Maximilianus

^ - Someone resembles an aristocratic young lady below some hats  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Max you are such a flirt!  :Tongue:

----------


## DocHeart

Whatdya mean that's not how you do it?

----------


## Virgil

Hey I've fallen behind. Nice pictures Classic, Revolte, DocHeart, and our lovely lady with the hats.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Whatdya mean that's not how you do it?


hahaha! Nice one Doc!

----------


## qimissung

> Lies. Facebook says otherwise haha.
> 
> 
> Recent!


Classic, you look very urban and hip, and at the same time very demure and shy. How do you do that?




> Nice, Classic Charm... Like the hat..
> 
> And Revolte, nice normal-ness, you look nicely normal.  I must pinch thou cheeks as well!
> 
> 
> Wow. Its real... Wow. 
> 
> Me playing with hats at a shop:


It appears, Heathcliff, that your brother is not the only budding thespian in your family!

----------


## Maximilianus

> Max you are such a flirt!


Thank you!   :Tongue: 




> Classic, you look very urban and hip, and at the same time very demure and shy. How do you do that?


Wow, qimi, what an awesome observer you are!  :Thumbsup: 
I hadn't noticed all such details... so tell me... how do you do that?  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Wow, qimi, what an awesome observer you are! 
> I hadn't noticed all such details... so tell me... how do you do that?


Trying to expand your flirting horizons max?  :Wink:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Trying to expand your flirting horizons max?


Mayhap I am  :Brow:  .... nah, not really. Someone will get really jealous if I do, so I'd better refrain  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

> ^ - Someone resembles an aristocratic young lady below some hats


Thanks.  :Troll: 




> Thank you!


You are not my dear, you are a gentleman.  :Angel: 




> It appears, Heathcliff, that your brother is not the only budding thespian in your family!


Thanks... My brother may be able to sing stuff occasionally and impres people with mostly the work of my teachers with their choreography, costume design and sound and lighting management, but it take a real genious to put a hat on. :rolleyes2:  :FRlol: 

Thanks Virg.  :Biggrin: 

Nice pic Doc!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Mayhap I am  .... nah, not really. Someone will get really jealous if I do, so I'd better refrain


Whats this?? Does Max have an online missus???  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Classic, you look very urban and hip, and at the same time very demure and shy. How do you do that?


 :Blush:  heh, I wouldn't really call me all that hip Qimi. I just put my clothes on in the morning.  :Yawn: 

Thanks, everybody!

----------


## stephofthenight

Classic and Heathcliff very pretty. Doc very clever. Love the pictures everyone :Biggrin: 
*Revvolte* very cute picture

----------


## Maximilianus

> You are not my dear, you are a gentleman.


Thanks! 




> Thanks... My brother may be able to sing stuff occasionally and impres people with mostly the work of my teachers with their choreography, costume design and sound and lighting management, but it take a real genious to put a hat on. :rolleyes2:


 :Biggrin: 




> Whats this?? Does Max have an online missus???


Max does  :Nod:    :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

I think i can hazard a guess...

----------


## Niamh

So almost three weeks ago i took a trip to Wales to do a Charity paranormal investigation for Cancer research UK in aid of Testicular and Prostate Cancer. We did the investigation in pembrey Woods and Bunkers. Very Spooky. Heres some pics!

Me and a good friend.


At the beginning of the night


Walking through the woods at the end of the investigation we were all shattered at this point!

----------


## Maximilianus

> I think i can hazard a guess...


I bet you can  :Tongue: 

Great pix by the way, Niamh  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maryd.

> So almost three weeks ago i took a trip to Wales to do a Charity paranormal investigation for Cancer research UK in aid of Testicular and Prostate Cancer. We did the investigation in pembrey Woods and Bunkers. Very Spooky...


Great pics... Wow Niamh.




> Max does


Way to go Maxi...  :Party:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Way to go Maxi...


 :Smile:   :Wave:

----------


## Niamh

> Great pics... Wow Niamh.


My friend has a really spooky picture... i'm going to see if he will let me post it here.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

So i got permission to post these photos for you all. Its from my paranormal investigation.
This is a picture of all the group. everyone is in the photo bar the photographer...


The face between me and the other bloke however... is not apart of the group.

Look at his eyes!

----------


## Satan

> The face between me and the other bloke however... is not apart of the group.
> 
> Look at his eyes!


Spooky!  :Skep:

----------


## Niamh

thats what we thought. I can verify this wasnt photoshopped as we all saw the picture moments after it was taken. so weird.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Looks like a really interesting smudge to me  :Tongue: 

Just kidding Niamhie! I'm impressed with your ghost-seeking courage  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

I'm dragging Kilted ghost hunting in June. hehehe! Yes i'm an evil girlfriend.  :Tongue:

----------


## Hurricane

> I'm dragging Kilted ghost hunting in June. hehehe! Yes i'm an evil girlfriend.


I did my senior presentation in high school on ghost hunting and got to go out on an "investigation." I had a lot of fun, and would like to go again. I'm a skeptic, but it's still a blast and the people watching is excellent.

----------


## Niamh

I'm a believer. too many things happened in my life that i cant explain. Theres a paranormal thread somewhere in the depths of hte forum. I'll revive it and post them all there.  :Nod:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I'm dragging Kilted ghost hunting in June. hehehe! Yes i'm an evil girlfriend.


About the spook you spotted, Niamh, did it show any form of aggression? Is it true that they can be aggressive? Dang, I never met a spook in my whole life. I'm not having your adventures at all  :Tongue: 

I could shoot spooks if need be, though come to think of it, the projectile will surely pass through without solving the problem if they turn out aggressive. However, such event should provide a wondrous chance to dig in the meaning of that Iron Maiden song... Afraid To Shoot Strangers ...

----------


## Niamh

Some spirits can gather energy to project items, push, pull at your clothes. In a different bunker to this my friend got her hat pulled upwards. I thought it might have been her imagination but two minutes later it happened with me. and they pulled some of my hair at the same time! Bloomin cheek!  :Biggrin:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Shadow self!!!



Yes, my legs _really are_ three times the length of my body.

...and that's a book in my right hand.  :Biggrin:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Shadow self!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my legs _really are_ three times the length of my body.
> 
> ...and that's a book in my left hand.


Ahhhh! It's giant Canadian lady!  :Willy Nilly:

----------


## Maryd.

> The face between me and the other bloke however... is not apart of the group.
> 
> Look at his eyes!


So weird... Thanks for Sharing Niamh.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Some spirits can gather energy to project items, push, pull at your clothes. In a different bunker to this my friend got her hat pulled upwards. I thought it might have been her imagination but two minutes later it happened with me. and they pulled some of my hair at the same time! Bloomin cheek!


I so much wonder how they do it. I hope that if I ever become a spirit I can gather such type of energy. It must be amusing for a spirit to scare the living to the marrow  :Tongue:  After all, there can't be much more to do in a spirit's schedule, right?  :FRlol:

----------


## Basil

> Shadow self!!!


Are you wearing a tunic?

----------


## stephanson

the most recent photo of me - taken yesterday

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Are you wearing a tunic?


I wish. One like this would be super Canadian of me:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> the most recent photo of me - taken yesterday





> "to simply smile"



And what a smile it is!!! :-)

----------


## stephanson

> And what a smile it is!!! :-)


why thankyou very much. that made me smile

----------


## Niamh

Great picture stephanson.  :Nod:  I love the way the light is shining.

----------


## stephanson

> Great picture stephanson.  I love the way the light is shining.


thankyou just a photo that was taken from my webcam. very simple

----------


## Basil

> I wish. One like this would be super Canadian of me:


And you are certainly super Canadian, what with your hockey logos and Rush lyrics.  :Nod:

----------


## Heathcliff

Niamh's picture is scary. I'm a tad bit gutless.

And Steph, I'm yet to get over your hair.  :Nod:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

From November- my stable did portraits to raise money for our Horse Rescue. I love my horse  :Biggrin:  I posted an album that has my other two in it as well.

----------


## 1n50mn14

C*C he's so purdy...

Steph, I like your highlights!

Stephanson, you look like Zoey Deschanel! Awesome.

J./P I like your shadow dress, haha.

----------


## Virgil

C.C., couldn't care what the horse looks like. You're so "purdy."  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

@ Steph: tell me, freckles, have you no shame? That poor camera won't remain much longer in one piece after exposed to such glows  :Brow:   :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 

@ everyone else: very nice pictures  :Nod:

----------


## stephofthenight

Classic Charm-your horse is very pretty You give her a run for her money though. 

BeccaT-The hilights are much better than the blue look I tried-shudders in remembrence...-

Heathcliff- honestly neither am I, although I think my roomate has about gotten use to me screming in the morning when i look in the mirror  :Smile: 

Max-I don't know what to say, except that I worry about breaking a camera every time I take a picture, only for a differnt reason...

----------


## Maximilianus

> Max-I don't know what to say, except that I worry about breaking a camera every time I take a picture, only for a differnt reason...


Say the reason and I may provide a solution  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> C*C he's so purdy...ha.


In't he though?  :Biggrin: 




> C.C., couldn't care what the horse looks like. You're so "purdy."


 :Blush:  Aw shucks Virg!




> Classic Charm-your horse is very pretty You give her a run for her money though.


Thank you, Steph!

----------


## Heathcliff

> Heathcliff- honestly neither am I, although I think my roomate has about gotten use to me screming in the morning when i look in the mirror


Haha. I can imagine that. Wicked... :Biggrin5:  :Willy Nilly:

----------


## qimissung

Posted by Niamh: "So almost three weeks ago i took a trip to Wales to do a Charity paranormal investigation for Cancer research UK in aid of Testicular and Prostate Cancer"...some people have all the luck!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Annamariah

I don't get much of photos of me nowadays, as I don't have a camera. My friend, however, just sent me a picture she took last summer.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I don't get much of photos of me nowadays, as I don't have a camera. My friend, however, just sent me a picture she took last summer.


And what a picture, Annie!  Two thumbs up!

----------


## Annamariah

I bought a new dress and had to take a picture of it (just posted it on girl talk thread). While I was it, I took a head shot too  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

^ Nice outfit!  :Nod:  How good you posted it here too... you see... boys are not allowed on that thread... so I would never dare a raid there... unless I cross the street one day  :Brow:  ... should I cross?  :Brow:  ....  :Tongue:  No, I won't!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Revolte

I have to redeem myself, here is one that is a bit more accurate of my attire. I shaved.

----------


## Virgil

Nice pictures Anna and Revolte.  :Smile:

----------


## weltanschauung



----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Weltan, I want your hair!! It's gorgeous!

----------


## Heathcliff

Annamariah and Revolte need their cheeks pinched.  :Smile: 

And if waterfalls could be pinched, I would.  :FRlol:   :Biggrin:   :Smile: 


Me, Mum, Andgy. Quite a while ago.  :Biggrin: 


Meh and Indyben.  :Ihih:   :Smile:   :Grouphug:   :Party:

----------


## Snowqueen

> Annamariah and Revolte need their cheeks pinched. 
> 
> And if waterfalls could be pinched, I would.   
> 
> 
> Me, Mum, Andgy. Quite a while ago. 
> 
> 
> Meh and Indyben.


Great pictures Heath.  :Nod:

----------


## weltanschauung

> Weltan, I want your hair!! It's gorgeous!



that was a good day. it usually looks like this

----------


## toni

Someone get me some shaving cream?

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Someone get me some shaving cream?


Omg, it works! You _do_ look great with a mustache!  :FRlol:

----------


## Le_Iris

Always on the left))

----------


## Scheherazade

It has been a long time since I updated the Directory. I will do it sometime in June.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Annamariah and Revolte need their cheeks pinched.


I saw that coming...  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 




> And if waterfalls could be pinched, I would.


I bet!  :Biggrin: 




> Me, Mum, Andgy. Quite a while ago.


My favourite Aussie family  :Biggrin: 




> Someone get me some shaving cream?


Great outfit toni!  :Thumbsup:   :Nod: 




> Meh and Indyben.


A nice couple  :Nod:  I wish you both the best

----------


## Heathcliff

Yay!!

I didn't realise how pretty everybody is.  :Smile:

----------


## toni

Thanks you guys  :FRlol:  Mistarshers make me look dignified.

----------


## Virgil

It's been a while since I've been here. Cool pictures all. I didn't know Indybean and Heathcliff were friends.  :Eek2:

----------


## Shakira

Taken some months ago

another...

----------


## Kyriakos

A pic of me  :Smile:

----------


## Whistle

Taken today  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

The Photo Directory has been updated:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...930#post302930

If there are any glitches, please PM me.

----------


## Zee.

hair comp i was in



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Is your hair in the back in a hairnet? 

Also, d'ja win?

----------


## Zee.

I didn't and nope, it's just crimped and teased, hence the texture

----------


## Heathcliff

Wows!!

Hair is awesome!!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Climbin.'


Sittin.'


Walkin.'

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Taken today





> hair comp i was in
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





> Climbin.'
> 
> 
> Sittin.'
> 
> 
> Walkin.'


So many pretty faces!

Welcome to the forums Whistle  :Biggrin: 

Limajean! I never would've imagined you looking like that. Lol. That's a compliment, I love extravagance  :Wink: 

Wonderful pics too JuniperWolf! I especially love the grandiose presence of your face  :Tongue:

----------


## The Comedian

Beautiful pics JW -- the middle one is my favorite.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

One of the only situations where a smiley is the only thing that I can think of to accurately represent how I feel:

 :Blush:

----------


## The Comedian

Here one that I sort of like:

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Great photo and kayak Comedian!
I have a canoe, but a kayak would be nice to have too.
By the way, what body of water is that, if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks

----------


## The Comedian

> Great photo and kayak Comedian!
> I have a canoe, but a kayak would be nice to have too.
> By the way, what body of water is that, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks man. It's Lake Superior.

----------


## tainaprincess

Well, since everyone has done so, I will add a pic of myself.

Okay, so the first two are some of the most recent pictures. The last one was taken back in 2002, the summer before senior year of high school. I've changed a lot in the past 8 years, right? lol

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Juniper, those are really nice pics! 

Comedian, that looks like so much fun! Confession: being on open water scares me, so I'm kind of jealous of you  :Biggrin:

----------


## qimissung

You're cute, taniaprincess.  :Smile:

----------


## Lokasenna

Oh boy, I'm such a geek...



I had a great time yesterday at the Dr Who exhibition in Newcastle...

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> Oh boy, I'm such a geek...
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great time yesterday at the Dr Who exhibition in Newcastle...


Excellent!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Nice picture Loka. You don't look like a geek. At least not in that picture.  :Smile:

----------


## Paulclem

> Oh boy, I'm such a geek...
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great time yesterday at the Dr Who exhibition in Newcastle...


You seem to be getting younger with each picture! So what is the secret of this time reversal gift you have?

----------


## Lokasenna

> You seem to be getting younger with each picture! So what is the secret of this time reversal gift you have?


Seriously?

My avatar is me at 17, and you honestly think my 22 year old self looks younger than that?

You've just made my day!

----------


## Niamh

> Oh boy, I'm such a geek...
> 
> 
> 
> I had a great time yesterday at the Dr Who exhibition in Newcastle...


You are not alone in the geekdom!  :Biggrin: 
Bit dark but me at the Doctor Who Museum in Cardiff!  :Biggrin: 




And standing on the "Entrance" to Torchwood.  :Tongue:

----------


## Hurricane

I was hoping to come in here with awesome pictures of my whitewater canoeing trip, but on day two, my camera (inside a "watertight" case inside of a "watertight" dry bag...) got swamped and completely destroyed. So, instead, I'll put up a couple pictures of my first summer training in San Diego and one of my canoe trip shamelessly stolen from someone else's facebook. 



I got to try on some new clothes for a ride in one of these (a T-34C Turbomentor, the US Navy/Marine Corps' primary training aircraft)...



Learned some submarine damage control (the water in the trainer came up to about the 3 or 4 foot mark)...



Got to shoot off some interesting things (M203 40mm Grenade Launcher, which explains the weird stance, even though mine is still probably not good)...



...and (through pure chance) got to shake hands with the Governator himself.



Instructions! (I'm the closest to the camera)

----------


## Virgil

Niamh - You look as lovely as ever.  :Smile: 

Hurricane - How utterly, utterly cool!!!! I'm jealous of every single one of those pictures. Except the Governator. He's lost his shine for me.  :Wink5:  Still the rest are awesome!

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> I was hoping to come in here with awesome pictures of my whitewater canoeing trip, but on day two, my camera (inside a "watertight" case inside of a "watertight" dry bag...) got swamped and completely destroyed. So, instead, I'll put up a couple pictures of my first summer training in San Diego and one of my canoe trip shamelessly stolen from someone else's facebook.



Great stuff Hurricane! 
You are my hero for the week!

Sorry to hear about the camera.

Gilliatt

----------


## Pensive

.....

----------


## mazHur

> My latest.


*Wow! You are beautiful!!* :Smile:

----------


## Basil

That's a lovely picture, Pensive. I'd like to ask you to show us a picture where we can see your face, but maybe I'm not the most suitable person to make such a request.  :Tongue:

----------


## Basil

> Got to shoot off some interesting things (M203 40mm Grenade Launcher, which explains the weird stance, even though mine is still probably not good)...


I've shot one of those! Dummy rounds, though. Great pics, Hurricane.  :Yesnod:

----------


## mazHur

> That's a lovely picture, Pensive. I'd like to ask you to show us a picture where we can see your face, but maybe I'm not the most suitable person to make such a request.


I agree with Basil...how about giving us a glimpse of your visage?? :Smile: 

You have very beautiful hair as well!!

----------


## Hurricane

> I've shot one of those! Dummy rounds, though. Great pics, Hurricane.


They didn't trust us with the real deal either. Not pictured is me missing the target by like 100 yards.

----------


## Emil Miller

> My latest.


Pensive, that is a wonderful photo. The person who took it has a great eye for beauty.

----------


## Maryd.

My kids were having a little fun with our dog Honey.



Where's Honey?

----------


## Haunted

> My kids were having a little fun with our dog Honey.
> 
> Where's Honey?


hehe they're all cute as buttons. I'd say she's still on your lap  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

She knows not to bit the hand that feeds her. Hahahahaha... on the lap she is. Mwah.

----------


## Haunted

she's a smart girl  :Wink:

----------


## Maryd.

That's because she is loyal... xoxoxo

----------


## Maximilianus

Very nice pix everyone  :Nod: 

@ Hurricane: please don't shoot!!!  :Svengo:   :Biggrin: 
@ Pensive: that is called long jet-black hair  :Tongue: 
@ Mary: honey in the sky with puppies  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

Well, this photo was taken by my mother and what I love the most about this photo is the condition of the three pots! There just seems to be something artistic-sy about them which makes me love this photo!  :Smile:  Yeah I love my own photo, how much more narcissistic can one be?  :Tongue:  




> That's a lovely picture, Pensive. I'd like to ask you to show us a picture where we can see your face, but maybe I'm not the most suitable person to make such a request.


Or maybe I just want to be kind enough not to scare you people away from litnet!  :Tongue:

----------


## AdoreroDio

This is me :] I don't have as long as hair of that anymore, It's a little past the shoulders right now...

----------


## Basil

> Yeah I love my own photo, how much more narcissistic can one be?


Well, you could spend all your moments gazing into a pool at your own reflection, like this vain fellow.  :Tongue: 







> This is me :] I don't have as long as hair of that anymore, It's a little past the shoulders right now...


Great pic, AdoreroDio. Funky outfit, I like it.

----------


## Emil Miller

[QUOTE=AdoreroDio;950057]This is me :] I don't have as long as hair of that anymore, It's a little past the shoulders right now...QUOTE]


Just because you're beautiful doesn't mean you can shorten your lovey hair. Don't you know that it's a woman's crowning glory?  :Wink:

----------


## AdoreroDio

> Originally Posted by AdoreroDio
> 
> 
> This is me :] I don't have as long as hair of that anymore, It's a little past the shoulders right now...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you're beautiful doesn't mean you can shorten your lovey hair. Don't you know that it's a woman's crowning glory?


I do know that, that's why I cut it haha. Every two years I donate my hair to Locks of Love- a company that makes wigs for cancer patients. I've donated almost 50 inches altogether so that other girls can have crowning glories :]] 19 inches this last time...luckily it grows back fast.

----------


## Emil Miller

> I do know that, that's why I cut it haha. Every two years I donate my hair to Locks of Love- a company that makes wigs for cancer patients. I've donated almost 50 inches altogether so that other girls can have crowning glories :]] 19 inches this last time...luckily it grows back fast.


So you are kind as well as beautiful. I'm glad it grows back though.

----------


## Kyriakos

Here is a rather dark picture of myself:

----------


## SleepyWitch

a new picture, taken yesterday

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> a new picture, taken yesterday


The only other picture of you that I remember seeing is one where you played with your hair into these kind of spikey-dreadlock things. Haha, I like this one a lot more. 

Here are two new ones of me, from the last two months or so:


This is my favorite picture of me and Dave, I like how we're not posing. My friend Steve took it. Dave's chewing gum which is why his jaw's all wonky.

This one is me in my new room:

Taken just after we moved in, which is why it's so sparse (I have curtains now!).

----------


## Lokasenna

Some pictures from my recent Icelandic adventure:



Here I am, standing at the top bit of Gullfoss, Iceland's most famous waterfall.





Posing with the parents at Jökulsárlón, a glacial lagoon full of icebergs - beyond a shadow of a doubt one of the most hauntingly beautiful places on the planet.



This piece of ice was around 1500 years old, so it got passed around. We then proceeded to eat it, which apparently is traditional at the lagoon.





And finally at the volcanic area of Hverir, perched on a steam vent. If I'm looking a bit worried in that second one, it's beacuse I could feel my boots getting very, very hot...

----------


## The Comedian

Beautiful pics Sleepy and JW. 

And Lokasenna -- I'm incredibly jealous of your trip. Iceland is one place that I would love to visit some day, and these images have done nothing to quell that chilly desire.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Lokasenna, wow I envy you! I would love to live in any of those Scandinavian countries, such a beautiful landscape. I also quite like your guys politics if I may say so.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Wow, those pictures are amazing. How did iceberg taste?

----------


## Virgil

Great pictures all! 

Sleepy - You look like you have taken over the world. That's a great picture of you.  :Smile:

----------


## Lokasenna

> Wow, those pictures are amazing. How did iceberg taste?


Very fresh. Actually, the water in Iceland is probably the finest I've ever tasted - the tap water could easily be sold in bottles in Britain....

----------


## Madhuri

My hands:

----------


## mazHur

> My hands:



Wow! very sexy :Smile:

----------


## Annabelle

This is me near Zuun lake of Mongolia. Summer of 2010.

----------


## prendrelemick

Beautiful! (So is the landscape.)

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> This is me near Zuun lake of Mongolia. Summer of 2010.


Lovely Annabelle ! (and so is the lake)


Ok, I guess it's time to reveal a little more. I'm beginning to overcome my Y2K fears.

Taken a few days ago. My current project looms in the background.



.

----------


## Maximilianus

It's nice to see some faces, ice, lakes, as well as projects that loom in the background  :Smile:

----------


## faithosaurus

Hello there!
I figured I may as well post a picture to start  :Smile:

----------


## weltanschauung

looking excrutiatingly stimulated.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Great to see your pretty face around the forums again, Welt.

----------


## weltanschauung

yeah, everyone loves it when im around..

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Haha, don't worry about them. I like you around, you balance things out... there is a such thing as being _too_ emperical.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> looking excrutiatingly stimulated.


You are very pretty...

----------


## weltanschauung

but rotten. so it cancels out.

----------


## manolia

> but rotten. so it cancels out.


quite the contrary! Nice to put a face to the name  :Biggrin:

----------


## Snowqueen

Oh yes really pretty faces indeed, it's nice to see you all. Thanks for sharing. :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

> but rotten. so it cancels out.


Not agreed.




> quite the contrary! Nice to put a face to the name


Agreed.

 :Smile:

----------


## Kyriakos

(look below  :Wink:  )

----------


## Kyriakos

My current web id (ie facebook...) pic:

----------


## weltanschauung

floral dress for a floral mood in a floral day. floral planet.

----------


## The Comedian

> floral dress for a floral mood in a floral day. floral planet.


Sure makes a floral picture. . .and some nasty florid prose. eech!

----------


## qimissung

That's a handsome building there, Gilliatt! You did yourself proud!  :Biggrin: 

Your pictures are beautiful, Weltanschauung. I'm embarrassed to say I always thought you were a guy.

Your apartment looks nice Juniper, and you and Dave look happy, as do you, Sleepywitch. Miss your blog. That's some crazy writing you do!

Faith, you are one beautiful girl!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

:Biggrin:  Thanks, Qim. I've got a couple of posters now, too.

----------


## Kyriakos

In front of my library  :Smile:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Winter!


This was my car an hour ago. It took fifteen minutes to penguin-slide it out.


This is me trying to figure out how to get into the car without getting the seats covered in snow. It didn't turn out well.


This is me on a big pile of snow.

----------


## qimissung

Wow! That snow is awesome! I love snow. I'm not terribly fond of the cold, but I do miss snow. I adore watching it fall. There is nothing prettier in the world, absolutely nothing. You are very fortunate, Juniper, although I doubt you felt that way when you were cleaning off your car.

----------


## stephofthenight

roomate love warrents that photo... fell asleep on the puppy

----------


## Lokasenna

That last one is particularly sweet, Steph!

As for me, I can't resist any excuse to dress up:

----------


## Niamh

Looking good Loki!

Juniper! Thats some pile of snow!

----------


## qimissung

You look very dashing, Lokasenna!

Steph, too cool for school!

----------


## Snowqueen

stephofthenight and Lokasenna you are looking very nice.

----------


## manolia

> In front of my library


A good one (but i can't discern your books  :Skep: )

----------


## weltanschauung

the distance to the sun is exactly 149,597,892 kilometers

----------


## qimissung

Very cool!

----------


## weltanschauung

watermelon from HEEEELLL

----------


## MystyrMystyry

That certainly is some watermelon, Welt

What's the background lightning? Not actual Hell surely?

----------


## manolia

> watermelon from HEEEELLL


hahahahahaha
 :Cryin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq4GdBfLjsg

----------


## OrphanPip

Because Scheh has been pestering me over it endlessly.

I haven't been able to get a decent picture but anyway.

Here is a post-op photo



Here is a pre-op photo



I think if you squint and look at it sideways you may be able to see that my chin is somewhat smaller now.

----------


## weltanschauung

me and the photoshop tick

and now you dont see

and now you see

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> roomate love warrents that photo... fell asleep on the puppy


All these are awesome pictures...I like this one particularly. Please continue to post more.

----------


## kiki1982

ok so... I couldn't resist it any longer...



[IMG]http://welcome.to/volksdansKUleuven/IMG_5397.JPG
[/IMG]

----------


## kiki1982

So, second try... I couldn't resist it any longer and have just figured ho to attach  :Smile: 

May I just say, OrphanPip that you'e just changed sexes in my mind...

----------


## OrphanPip

It wasn't that kind of surgery.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Because Scheh has been pestering me over it endlessly.


Hey, I was just warming up yet!

The beard is a nice addition as well!  :Smile: 

*Kiki>*Nice to see you finally!

----------


## kiki1982

Yes, I thought that wasn't too embarrassing.  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> The beard is a nice addition as well!


I know right? (even though OP is quite the cutie pie without it as well)

----------


## OrphanPip

It's no Bogey hobo beard though.

----------


## papayahed

> It's no Bogey hobo beard though.


True, but only Bogey could pull off that beauty.

----------


## The Comedian

Hey! Nice to see you Kiki.

----------


## qimissung

You kind of have a Jay Leno thing going on with your chin, don't you, OP? (rhetorical question, here)  :Biggrin:

----------


## OrphanPip

I'll just keep having surgeries until it's all gone.

----------


## qimissung

Or, you could stand in front of a mirror, chin out, pipe in hand, and admire the view (velvet smoking jacket required, I think!)  :Smile:

----------


## Lokasenna

And here's one from a few evenings ago...



If I'm grinning like an imbecile, it's because I'm not used to having a gorgeous woman on each arm. Shame, that.

----------


## kiki1982

Glad to see you so happy though. If I had two gorgeous boys at each side of me, I would be grinning too  :Biggrin: . As it is I've only got the one, but he counts for two.  :Smile: 

Anyway, stuffy people that smell of very old books are not very successfull in that department, although people don't know what they're missing. 

It's nice to see you so big on screen  :Wink:

----------


## Emil Miller

> And here's one from a few evenings ago...
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm grinning like an imbecile, it's because I'm not used to having a gorgeous woman on each arm. Shame, that.


Wow! They look as though they are about to carry you off to Valhalla. :Biggrin5:

----------


## kiki1982

:FRlol: , ooh love to see the rest of them  :CoolgleamA:

----------


## MystyrMystyry

> A pre-Cambrian diet? Why, pray tell, dear MystyrMystry????


So I could be nice and trim for the Gatsby Garden Party

----------


## Bakiryu

Me with my awesome Doctor Who shirt!  :Biggrin: 


On graduation day with my best friend


Me and my girlfriend


Me about two years ago.  :Smile:

----------


## prendrelemick

Lovely Bakiryu, Cheered me up no end.

----------


## Whifflingpin

Not quite a picture, but I think it's in the spirit of the thread:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X1XoR4qpjQ

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Not quite a picture, but I think it's in the spirit of the thread:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X1XoR4qpjQ


Brilliant and wonderful!! Is the singer who I think is it?

----------


## qimissung

Look at you Lokasenna with all the girls! You look happy Bakiryu! And is that Jay Gatsby I see? A mystery...

Loved your song, Wifflingpin. You have a great pair of pipes! Clever lyrics, too.

----------


## Whifflingpin

Thanks, dear things.
I don't know who you think the singer is, BienvenuJDC, but it is Whiff in shameful vanity mode.

----------


## Armel P

> So I could be nice and trim for the Gatsby Garden Party


This must be a subculture that has escaped me.

----------


## faithosaurus

Goodness, what is up with all these gorgeous/handsome people up in this place?!

Aaaanyway, pictures are fun.

I'm seriously considering just going all out French and moving in with my friend in Paris. Pshh forget that pre-med major, haha. I'm french/mexican...odd combination.

----------


## The Comedian

Spring canoeing -- notice the ice along the edge. I took my family with me on this trip. They're not pictured here, however.

----------


## Lokasenna

I had some great fun with friends the other night: one of those home-brew murder mystery things. It was a real hoot.

Anyway, the theme of the night was Wild West, and I got picked to play the town mayor. I was quite proud of the costume, given that it was complied, in its entirety, out of things already in my wardrobe:



And here I am with some of the outlaws:



There are more pictures, but most of them involve us rolling around on the floor after too much tequila.

I am, however, seriously conisdering the merits of wearing a bowtie more often. As a great man recently said, "Bowties are cool."

----------


## Vonny

Why, Lokasenna, you're just as cute as can be!!!  :Smile5:  The first time I came to this site and saw you're picture I thought that, just the cutest I've ever seen! (...oh, hope I'm not embarrassing you..)

----------


## Lokasenna

> Why, Lokasenna, you're just as cute as can be!!!  The first time I came to this site and saw you're picture I thought that, just the cutest I've ever seen! (...oh, hope I'm not embarrassing you..)


I think that's the first time anyone has described me as 'cute' before! Thank you very much!

----------


## kiki1982

Oh, really now! They can't see very well then. If I were 10 years younger... (*sobs her heart out*)... nah, I'll stick to my hubby. 


You do look good in a bowtie because you are sknny. Fat people can't have them because they look fatter, particularly if they have a round head. Skinny people sometimes look taller with a tie, but also skinnier, it depends what tie they are wearing. Thin people can look really good in narrow ties (Beatles style) which are so much in vogue these days. Ok, so far the fashion advice.

When my father has put the photos of last weekend on the internet, I'll ost some, if they are any good, that is.  :Wink:

----------


## Veho

I think Lokasenna looks rather dashing in that getup.

----------


## Vonny

You're right, Veho, Lokasenna is quite dashing! That word describes him well. He's very cute, too. What a smile! When I first saw that avatar, I thought, "Can this be real? Can that face really go with this writing?" But, yep, that whole package does fit together. 

You know, Loki, if those Valhalla girls aren't rolling on the floor with you every day, then there's some explanation, such as they may be afraid that you will find them dumb, since you're so smart. They may feel a bit intimidated. But give it a little time, the problem will take care of itself!!

----------


## Lokasenna

Gosh, you've all got me blushing!

Flattery will get you everywhere, you know!

----------


## kiki1982

haha, then we should practise more  :Biggrin: . You have been our first guinea pig, now for the next victim.  :Svengo: 

No, seriously it was all from the bottom of our hearts  :Wink:  (mine was at least)

----------


## Revolte

Model shot for the win! (even though you can't see my super sexy collar bones in this one) - Oh dear god, I'm talking like the characters from Christopher Moore books.




Nerdsauce shot for the lose >.>

----------


## Vonny

And I think there's a British accent that goes with it, too! Yeah, you're blushing in the picture with the two girls. Honestly, I don't know how they can _resist_ keeping that smile on your face!

(...okay, sorry, I know I've got to *quit* this...I'm starting to get myself embarrassed!)

----------


## Revolte

> And I think there's a British accent that goes with it, too! Yeah, you're blushing in the picture with the two girls. Honestly, I don't know how they can _resist_ keeping that smile on your face!
> 
> (...okay, sorry, I know I've got to *quit* this...I'm starting to get myself embarrassed!)


Someone has a crush!

----------


## Vonny

oh not a crush. I really don't mean to torture Lokasenna. 

It's just sometimes, like if it's a puppy or kitten, I want to keep going back and messing with it ...and honestly, he's unusually cute... but I will practice some impulse control.

Lokasenna, I'm sorry I said all this to you and probably embarrassed you. I don't know why I said these things to somebody I don't even know. Now that it's been said, I will just add that I didn't say any of it as a joke - I did mean it, but I shouldn't have said it to someone I don't know! I think I'm feeling some anxiety in my life, and so I got on this forum without thinking and started writing, just without thinking fully what I was doing. And now, I hope I'm not continuing to make it all worse, so I'll let you be.

----------


## Lokasenna

> Lokasenna, I'm sorry I said all this to you and probably embarrassed you. I don't know why I said these things to somebody I don't even know. Now that it's been said, I will just add that I didn't say any of it as a joke - I did mean it, but I shouldn't have said it to someone I don't know! I think I'm feeling some anxiety in my life, and so I got on this forum without thinking and started writing, just without thinking fully what I was doing. And now, I hope I'm not continuing to make it all worse, so I'll let you be.


Oh, not to worry - I take all these things in my stride!

----------


## Revolte

> Oh, not to worry - I take all these things in my stride!


I thought it was pretty cute.

People should love each other regardless of location, and if they don't treat each other with it, then it's a useless emotion to have.

----------


## Vonny

"...regardless of location..." ?

Revolte, we do love it, but... it's kind of like Antarctica, a natural wonder. People don't need to go there and ruin it.

----------


## Scheherazade

The photo directory has been updated:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...931#post302931

Please PM me if there are any glitches.

----------


## faithosaurus

PROM!

----------


## MystyrMystyry

*Wow!!!*

----------


## Snowqueen

> Not quite a picture, but I think it's in the spirit of the thread:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X1XoR4qpjQ


I loved it, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Lokasenna

Some friends and I went to a Roman festival at a nearby ruined fort today - a sort of Bank Holiday outing. It was great fun (particularly the talks on Roman surgery and artillery), even if I am obviously more of a Viking than a Roman.



I always knew that I could weaponise an umbrella - but I never knew it would work with a shield!



THIS... IS... DURHAM!!!!!!

----------


## Vonny

oh my god, it is time to start my medications.  :FRlol: 

My mom is half dead and I don't want people to notice that I'm smiling and laughing! What is _wrong_ with me??!!

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> THIS... IS... DURHAM!!!!!!


Hehehehe.

----------


## qimissung

You put the ...eek! in geek, Lokasenna! :Eek6: 


 :FRlol:

----------


## stephofthenight

Out and about with the photo. Class spent more time in front of the camera than behind it. But I'm rather fond of this one



At my sisters wedding

----------


## Lokasenna

Woo, nice photos Steph - you look very elegant in both!

----------


## faithosaurus

Aw, those pictures are pretty Steph  :Smile: 

I graduated!!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Aw, those pictures are pretty Steph 
> 
> I graduated!!


Congratulations!
 :Banana:  :Thumbsup:  :Hurray:

----------


## Lokasenna

> Aw, those pictures are pretty Steph 
> 
> I graduated!!


Indeed, congratulations!

----------


## qimissung

Congratulations, faith!!! You and your mom look a lot alike-both beautiful!

I need to put my son's pic up here-he graduated Sunday.  :Smile:

----------


## faithosaurus

Thank you to everyone! Everyone always tells us that we look alike, haha.

----------


## kiki1982

yes, congrats.

Without being a man and wanting to chat you up, I actually thought that was your elder sister. Maybe it is my glasses that have to be changed  :FRlol:  :Rolleyes5: 

:ashamed:

----------


## faithosaurus

Haha, many people think that as well. The lady at a shoe store we were in said it was nice that my sister was buying me shoes...

----------


## Kyriakos

Nice photos.

----------


## Kyriakos

nevermind

----------


## Twota

I am kinda new here but here is my picture ;o

----------


## Niamh

> Some friends and I went to a Roman festival at a nearby ruined fort today - a sort of Bank Holiday outing. It was great fun (particularly the talks on Roman surgery and artillery), even if I am obviously more of a Viking than a Roman.
> 
> 
> 
> I always knew that I could weaponise an umbrella - but I never knew it would work with a shield!
> 
> 
> 
> THIS... IS... DURHAM!!!!!!


Loving that shield Loki!!!!! Awesome! I miss my re-enactment days!




> Aw, those pictures are pretty Steph 
> 
> I graduated!!


Congrats on your graduation!

----------


## Kyriakos

A better quality (somewhat) pic of me:

----------


## faithosaurus

> Congrats on your graduation!


Thank you!

And nice pictures Twota and Kyriakos  :Smile:

----------


## DocHeart

The guy in the middle is handling his wedding day quite well. It's 6pm and he hasn't even had one drink. Me (right, smiling properly) and another close friend (left, mouthing something off) are on his home veranda, trying to make sure he gets to church on time. 

I was best man  :Smile: 


[/URL]

----------


## Kyriakos

Thank you faithosaurus  :Smile: 

And the greek pics continue:

I am losing weight these days, ideally i would like to become 62 kilograms (my height is 1,71)

----------


## Ome

me))

----------


## Kyriakos

Edited my pic, see below for new one  :Smile:

----------


## faithosaurus

Going to college!



I leave tomorrow to get situated in my dorm, and then start classes next Monday!

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Beautiful - dig the tee, real college chic!

----------


## Kyriakos

May you have great college years, Faithosaurus  :Smile: 

A new pic (since i took away the older one  :Smile:  )

----------


## Lokasenna

I recently took some Indian university friends of mine down to Wales to show them around the UK a bit. It was a great holiday, and has allowed me to refresh some of my photos of the gorgeous countryside in my part of the world.



Once again sitting on the rock that is my favourite place in the whole world. That really is a spectacular spot.

And two similar pictures, taken in the stunning Angel Bay on the Litte Orme:

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Magnificent and refreshing! (the scenery that is)

Oh that I may see green vegetation, clouds and water once again!
Such is life in Texas; brown crackling grass, leaves dropping from trees due to drought stress, cloudless skies and going on our 60th day of 100+ deg F. 

As for you, I'll leave it at magnificent.
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Vonny

Oh absolutely GORGEOUS Lokasenna !!! O God.
(It's almost cruel for you to do this.)

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I'm the chick at the back with messy hair who clearly hasn't slept in several days:


And this is me a few months ago, but I like this picture:

----------


## Lokasenna

You look like you're having fun, Juniper!

----------


## kiki1982

Great picture, that last one.

And really really LOVELY pictures of Wales, Lokasenna. You wouldn't get me on that rock though, I'd probably die of vertigo (although I might just do it on a good day, just because it looks so great).

----------


## Revolte

> I recently took some Indian university friends of mine down to Wales to show them around the UK a bit. It was a great holiday, and has allowed me to refresh some of my photos of the gorgeous countryside in my part of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sitting on the rock that is my favourite place in the whole world. That really is a spectacular spot.
> 
> And two similar pictures, taken in the stunning Angel Bay on the Litte Orme:



You live in the best place known to man don't you?


it's kinda hard to find any good ones of me, sense the majority are just of me taking pictures of myself pretending I'm a model lol. But lets see what i can find that are recent.






see what I mean? no life, no life. But my hand looks awesome.

all the cool ones had my ex in them and I trashed those.

----------


## Vonny

I love America. I'll die in America. And I can still escape from people here. But there is something that destroys my spirit.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I never knew Wales was so beautiful, Lokasenna, and those are lovely pictures of you as well.

----------


## Vonny

> I never knew Wales was so beautiful, Lokasenna, and those are lovely pictures of you as well.


There is beauty in America  :Smile:

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> There is beauty in America


Undeniably, Vonny, but it's ok to see the beauty in other places. I like travelling. I take note of points of interest around the globe.

I'll post some pictures of American beauty as soon as I've the time and inclination.

----------


## Vonny

I meant you Varenne. It _is_ amazing the diversity you have in California.

But there is something about the _Welshness_ of Wales, particularly in that top picture, that you don't find anywhere in America.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> I meant you Varenne. It _is_ amazing the diversity you have in California.
> 
> But there is something about the _Welshness_ of Wales, particularly in that top picture, that you don't find anywhere in America.


Ohh. Heh. Thank you, Vonny, you little doll.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Oh no, the 'chicks' are fighting over Loka again... :Biggrin5: 

Some top photos though everyone. I might get my camera out again and take a few more snaps of the Peak District. Good stuff.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Oh no, the 'chicks' are fighting over Loka again...
> 
> Some top photos though everyone. I might get my camera out again and take a few more snaps of the Peak District. Good stuff.


Ha. No, no. I just appreciate nice pictures. This is Vonny's crush.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

> Ha. No, no. I just appreciate nice pictures. This is Vonny's crush.


OK, I will let you off, again. :Biggrin5:  I do agree his pictures were fine, I love the sea very much and Wales is heroically picturesque without question.

----------


## Vonny

> Oh no, the 'chicks' are fighting over Loka again...
> 
> Some top photos though everyone. I might get my camera out again and take a few more snaps of the Peak District. Good stuff.


I suppose Revolte can qualify as a chick. It can usually be found in nature. I think Jane Goodall discovered it in chimpanzees just before her major life crisis.

Oh no Varenne, I don't have a crush. You and I both appreciate fine art is all.

----------


## Emil Miller

> Oh no, the 'chicks' are fighting over Loka again...
> 
> Some top photos though everyone. I might get my camera out again and take a few more snaps of the Peak District. Good stuff.


How about posting some of Skegness just to show those unfortunate Yanks what they are missing.  :Biggrin5:

----------


## Revolte

> I suppose Revolte can qualify as a chick. It can usually be found in nature. I think Jane Goodall discovered it in chimpanzees just before her major life crisis.
> 
> Oh no Varenne, I don't have a crush. You and I both appreciate fine art is all.


Wait why do I qualify as a lady. Not that I don't look good in a dress.

----------


## Vonny

As I think about it more, it isn't found in nature, a thing with no life at all moving about.

A main reason I like my state and I'll stay right here, is that we don't have roaches and other vermin. I've heard that in much of the country roaches come right up the drains and it's virtually impossible to kill them off or keep them off your stuff. If you try to use enough bleach to clean after them, you're overcome by the fumes and you die. Here we have a lower population density and our winters are cold, so nature can do for us what insecticides can't.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

What the?

----------


## Kyriakos

Diet goes on, although only with moderate success...

Nice pics by everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

The Photo Directory has been updated. Please PM me know if there are any glitches.

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=21102

----------


## Kyriakos

New pic, a bit larger than usual, and on the contrary the diet continues, with moderate success though...

----------


## Brett Cottrell



----------


## JuniperWoolf

Thanksgiving yesterday:

----------


## Vonny

> Thanksgiving yesterday:


Nice pictures Juniper.

----------


## Scheherazade

Great photos, Juniper. You look like Kate Middleton in these ones!  :Smile:

----------


## Lokasenna

> Thanksgiving yesterday:


Woo, nice photos! You look scarily like a friend of mine from my BA course - you aren't by any chance related to a Ffion from South Wales, are you?

----------


## prendrelemick

Now I promised myself that I would not become one of those grandparents who are always boring people with pics of their grandkids, but...

----------


## Lokasenna

Aw, that's adorable!

----------


## Paulclem

> Now I promised myself that I would not become one of those grandparents who are always boring people with pics of their grandkids, but...


Nice picture Mick.  :Biggrin5:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Now I promised myself that I would not become one of those grandparents who are always boring people with pics of their grandkids, but...


I also promised myself that I would not become one of those posters who gush over every single photo posted but...

They are adorable! 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Ooooh, look, Schere's in the Photoalbum thread. Perhaps she will take this oppertunity to post a photo of herself?




> Woo, nice photos! You look scarily like a friend of mine from my BA course - you aren't by any chance related to a Ffion from South Wales, are you?


Haha, nope, but I _wish_ I was related to someone with a name like "Ffion."

----------


## The Comedian

@pen --- beautiful grandkids and the sledding looks really fun. I love sledding my my girls. 

@Juniper -- lovely pics. Hope that you enjoyed your Thanksgiving.

----------


## Vonny

> I suppose Revolte can qualify as a chick. It can usually be found in nature. I think Jane Goodall discovered it in chimpanzees just before her major life crisis.
> 
> Oh no Varenne, I don't have a crush. You and I both appreciate fine art is all.



I'm sorry Revolte  :Sad:  I don't know what in hell I was doing.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I promised that I would show some pictures of my hot pink hair back in February, but I didn't know how to get pictures off of my DSi. They have that newfangled wireless internet at work, and some girl taught me how to use it yesterday, so here's my pink hair (two contributions to the photoalbum thread in one month? Look at me go!):



It might look like I'm trying to do that lame *** myspace smoldering expression, but for my pride's sake I must promise that I'm not, that's just what I look like. I always seem to pull this face for some reason:

----------


## Vonny

> I promised that I would show some pictures of my hot pink hair back in February, but I didn't know how to get pictures off of my DSi. They have that newfangled wireless internet at work, and some girl taught me how to use it yesterday, so here's my pink hair (two contributions to the photoalbum thread in one month? Look at me go!):
> 
> 
> 
> It might look like I'm trying to do that lame *** myspace smoldering expression, but for my pride's sake I must promise that I'm not, that's just what I look like. I always seem to pull this face for some reason:


damn I'm on a tiny little device and have to scan to see it alll and then I can't

----------


## Kyriakos

Proof that i can stand up (and that my web camera is crap)  :Wink:

----------


## Revolte

Oh man, I'm gonna have to search through hay to find pictures of myself. Probably gonna have to settle for amtrak bathroom mirror shots.

This one however, is me and my son, Kiba.



Stole glasses from my girlfriend.




The promised amtrak bathroom mirror shot.

----------


## Vonny

You look terrific Revolte!!  :Smile:  Great "do"! You look good too, Kyriakos

----------


## Kyriakos

Nice beard too  :Smile: 

Well, i usually like to call my own hair-do the "medusa", because it does this:

----------


## Vonny

> Well, i usually like to call my own hair-do the "medusa"


  :FRlol: 

Hey you do look good in that photo, you have lost weight or something, but no, maybe it's your style!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> The promised amtrak bathroom mirror shot.


You look _a lot_ like my friend Les. So much so that if I saw you on the streets I would stop in my tracks and stare at you in a bewildered sort of way.

----------


## Lokasenna

> You look _a lot_ like my friend Les. So much so that if I saw you on the streets I would stop in my tracks and stare at you in a bewildered sort of way.


I did that once. I was crossing Palace Green here in Durham when I saw my friend Colleen, so I went over and started talking, resuming a conversation we'd been having that morning. After about 10 seconds I saw a growing look of confusion in her face, and when I stopped, she suddenly burst forth into stream of confused French.

It was not Colleen, but someone who so resembled her that until she actually started speaking, I hadn't realised. When I told the real Colleen about it that evening, she thought it was hysterical, but I found it rather creepy...

----------


## Vonny

I could never mistake my friends, but I have a habit of trying to get into the wrong car. Maybe we 3 should consider eye surgery.

----------


## Kyriakos

I managed to changethe settings of the camera a bit, and the pic is now clearer  :Smile:

----------


## Darcy88

Pullin the magnum lol.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Wow, Darcy. Gorgeous bone structure. For some reason I thought you were too smart to be so good looking. Color me impressed.

----------


## Darcy88

> Wow, Darcy. Gorgeous bone structure. For some reason I thought you were too smart to be so good looking. Color me impressed.


Well thanks. I'm flattered. The second photo is a shameless vanity pic and I'm a little embarrassed to have posted it but I love the first pic with its somewhat pugnacious expression in black and white.

----------


## OrphanPip

Var finally has competition for prettiest forum member, lol.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Aww, Pip, I adore you!

Don't feel embarrassed, Darcy. ALL of my pictures are of the shameless vanity variety. I'm no narcissist, I just like being silly and theatrical.  :Smile:

----------


## OrphanPip

> Aww, Pip, I adore you!


Ha, ty, it's one of my gay super powers to be able to compliment women I barely know without it being construed as creepy.  :Tongue:

----------


## Darcy88

Thanks Pip. I haven't seen what Varenne looks like. Maybe she and I should have a walk off. 

I have plenty of photos in which I look average, but of course I didn't post those lol.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Ha, ty, it's one of my gay super powers to be able to compliment women I barely know without it being construed as creepy.


It's funny you should say that! I was thinking, "If he were straight this might be awkward, but he's gay so it's delightful!" Magic indeed.  :Wink: 




> Thanks Pip. I haven't seen what Varenne looks like. Maybe she and I should have a walk off. 
> 
> I have plenty of photos in which I look average, but of course I didn't post those lol.


Pictures of me can be found somewhere in my profile if anyone is curious. I would post some here and now, but I'm using a mobile internet and Litnet does not approve. Still, I give the victory to you, Darcy, for your youth.  :Smile: 

Also, that avatar picture is a vague likeness of me. Don't know if it counts.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Ha, ty, it's one of my gay super powers to be able to compliment women I barely know without it being construed as creepy.


Haha, my cousin takes great liberty with that super power as well. He loves making the girls that my brother has crushes on blush.

----------


## PoeticPassions

Darcy, that is not what I imagined you looked like, at all. And you look younger than I thought too. In any case, you have striking eyes. Kind of sad and soft  :Smile:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I think he looks very Canadian, what with the plaid and all.

----------


## B. Laumness

Three recent pictures:

----------


## Drkshadow03

> Three recent pictures:


Hmm, I pictured you a lot older.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

You're very handsome too, Laumness. Like a mix of Tím Robbins and Ewan McGregor. Nice ceiling beams.

----------


## B. Laumness

Thanks, Varenne.

I may look younger than my age, but _j'ai plus de souvenirs que si j'avais mille ans_.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Thanks, Varenne.
> 
> I may look younger than my age, but _j'ai plus de souvenirs que si j'avais mille ans_.


Lots of life experience?

----------


## B. Laumness

That's a quote of Baudelaire. Translation: "I have more memories than if I were a thousand years old."

----------


## PoeticPassions

Why do you look so sad in all your photos B. Laumness? Beautiful eyes, btw  :Smile:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I detect some features that remind me subtly of Michael J Fox in his youth.

----------


## B. Laumness

I forgot to smile. Sadness is maybe inside of me.

Perhaps a little bit, Bien, except that I'm not short.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

There are a lot of good looking litnetters, actually. It's surprising, you'd think we'd all be either archetypal professor types (or geeky aspiring archetypal professor types), or in the case of our writers forum, douchey hipster/"unique" types.

----------


## Kyriakos



----------


## Kyriakos

For the Byzantine Empire  :Smile:

----------


## tonywalt

My dog and me.

----------


## Helga

your dog is so cute tony, he looks a lot like my icelandic sheepdog,what breed is he?

----------


## Varenne Rodin

It looks like a corgi, if I'm not mistaken. Adorable.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Kyriakos, you look just like a friend of mine named Manos. He's a poet and he was born in America, but he left to complete his military service and become a Greek citizen.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Kyriakos, you look just like a friend of mine named Manos. He's a poet and he was born in America, but he left to complete his military service and become a Greek citizen.


I hope he was not also a blues singer  :Leaving:  (reference to the movie Angel Heart)  :Biggrin:

----------


## tonywalt

Helga, yea they are related to the icelandandic sheepdog and also the Sweedish Valhund. They were broght to Wales by the Vikings and evolved into a short little welsh corgi.

----------


## Helga

welsh corgi, I don't think I have heard of them but they have many similar features with the icelandic sheepdog. I am gonna check the breed out, I love dogs

----------


## kiki1982

I may be wrong about this, but hasn't the Queen got a lot of corgies? They may be a different type though...

I thought they were used not to heard sheep (they are too small), but to bite the bottom of their legs if they didn't listen.

----------


## tonywalt

The queen has pembroke corgis, which is Sam's breed. They are small but good herders.

----------


## faithosaurus

Dyed my hair!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Dyed my hair!


Still looking great!!

----------


## Kyriakos

A new facebook pic  :Smile:

----------


## Varenne Rodin

By demand. Another silly self portrait.

----------


## Maximilianus

Var, you are very cute and possess an intriguing stare  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Thank you, Max. I was working, so not at my fanciest. I appreciate the self esteem boost and the smiley.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Darcy88

Looking good Varenne.

Me in my funny new hat:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> By demand. Another silly self portrait.


Gorgeous eyes, and no doubt that you're right!

Cool hat, Darcy!!

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Ha. I like the hat, Mr. Darcy. It reminds me of Scott Pilgrim. He wears a funny hat at times and he lives in Canada. Toronto, specifically. Oh, and thank you.

Thank you as well, Bien. What is it I'm right about?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Thank you, Max. I was working, so not at my fanciest. I appreciate the self esteem boost and the smiley.


No problem! 
One more boost!   :Biggrin:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Looking good Varenne.
> 
> Me in my funny new hat:


Drool. Very Holden Caulfield.

----------


## Darcy88

> Drool. Very Holden Caulfield.


I blush Madam.

----------


## PoeticPassions

In Florence.. but this is a couple years back.... will upload new photos soon. Going to Prague soon!



just cause i like it and is a rare no make-up moment...

----------


## PoeticPassions

and i like it Darcy! the hat and your eyebrows  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Darcy88

> In Florence.. but this is a couple years back.... will upload new photos soon. Going to Prague soon!
> 
> 
> 
> just cause i like it and is a rare no make-up moment...


Gorgeous. Are you from Spain?

Edit: Never mind. I see you said it was in Florence.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> In Florence.. but this is a couple years back.... will upload new photos soon. Going to Prague soon!


Looks like Florence was pretty hot that day. 




> Looking good Varenne.
> 
> Me in my funny new hat:


I'll second that and I do like that hat!

.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Thank you, Gilliatt. <3

PoeticPassions, you are beautiful! That dress is adorable.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Ha. I like the hat, Mr. Darcy. It reminds me of Scott Pilgrim. He wears a funny hat at times and he lives in Canada. Toronto, specifically. Oh, and thank you.
> 
> Thank you as well, Bien. What is it I'm right about?


Your perfection...

----------


## Varenne Rodin

Oh! Well, thank you. I didn't know that was evident in that picture.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PoeticPassions

> Gorgeous. Are you from Spain?
> 
> Edit: Never mind. I see you said it was in Florence.


Thanks, Darcy. I was just visiting Italy. But originally from Bosnia. 





> PoeticPassions, you are beautiful! That dress is adorable.


Thanks Varenne, as are you.  :Smile:  and yeah, I still have the dress, cause the stripes and the way that it is made are quite flattering.





> Looks like Florence was pretty hot that day.



It actually was quite hot... 42 Celsius that day... (insert sweating smiley here)  :Wink:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Oh! Well, thank you. I didn't know that was evident in that picture.


I figured that it was as much as needed, and as much as would be gotten.

----------


## Pensive

> In Florence.. but this is a couple years back.... will upload new photos soon. Going to Prague soon!
> 
> 
> 
> just cause i like it and is a rare no make-up moment...


You look beautiful, PP!  :Smile:  Wish you all the fun in Prague!  :Biggrin:

----------


## PoeticPassions

> You look beautiful, PP!  Wish you all the fun in Prague!


Thanks, Pensive!  :Smile:  And yes it will be my first time in Prague... I hear it is a great city, so really looking forward to it. Besides, I will get to visit the Kafka museum  :Biggrin:

----------


## stephofthenight



----------


## BienvenuJDC

> 


What beauty...how have you been, Steph?

----------


## Calidore

I think we need a LitNet swimsuit calendar, sales of which could help defray the cost of running the site.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I think we need a LitNet swimsuit calendar, sales of which could help defray the cost of running the site.


I agree. I can think of 4 or 5 right off the bat that would make it a success. Of course the most I could offer is to review the photos.

----------


## Lokasenna

> 


Wow, that's a really nice photo!




> I agree. I can think of 4 or 5 right off the bat that would make it a success. Of course the most I could offer is to review the photos.


I'll happily do my bit by not appearing anywhere in it... that should boost sales!

----------


## kiki1982

That is indeed a nice photo, nice colours.




> Thanks, Pensive!  And yes it will be my first time in Prague... I hear it is a great city, so really looking forward to it. Besides, I will get to visit the Kafka museum


oh, oh, could you tell me how it is when you have been there. Last time my husband and I went there it didn't work out again  :Mad: .

My husband is kind of at home in that city. Great place, it is.

If I am found adequate for such a calendar, I would be willing, although I am not sure about other people's opinions  :Blush: .

----------


## PoeticPassions

> That is indeed a nice photo, nice colours.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, oh, could you tell me how it is when you have been there. Last time my husband and I went there it didn't work out again .
> 
> .


Will let you know!


As for the calendar.... it would only be fair if it was half men, half women. So, any men want to post some steamy shots of themselves?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I'll happily do my bit by not appearing anywhere in it... that should boost sales!


Deprived of a higher contribution, I'd do my bit this way too.




> As for the calendar.... it would only be fair if it was half men, half women. So, any men want to post some steamy shots of themselves?


Nothing to show from here for the time being... mayhap in another life  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Calidore

> Will let you know!
> 
> 
> As for the calendar.... it would only be fair if it was half men, half women. So, any men want to post some steamy shots of themselves?


I suppose we'd need two calendars, and people could order whichever appeals.

I'll happily serve with Bien on a picture judging committee, but I'd probably need a couple years in a gym before being suitable to appear. De-aging by 20-25 years wouldn't hurt either.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

We'll have to find photographers in our varying locations who will work for free and know how to do bikini shoots.

I think it would be fun.

----------


## Lokasenna

It's probably not calendar-worthy, but I like this one:



I'm dressed in (what I am assured) is standard dress for a Bengali teacher, to celebrate Saraswati Puja (a festival celebrating education). Two of my housemates are from Kolkata, and wanted to do a big bash to celebrate it - including providing all of us with costumes. My Polish housemate, Agata, in particular looked stunning in a sari.

As for the teacher look, I'm told the wine glass is optional...

----------


## Calidore

Also important: This being a literature forum swimsuit calendar, the subjects in the photos should be exhibiting books, on the off chance that people will actually notice what they're carrying. So just for fun, what book would you all be carrying in your pictures?

For myself, I'd have a hardcover edition of War and Peace, both because it's not a typical "beach read", and because hoisting that monster will bring out the biceps.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> It's probably not calendar-worthy, but I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dressed in (what I am assured) is standard dress for a Bengali teacher, to celebrate Saraswati Puja (a festival celebrating education). Two of my housemates are from Kolkata, and wanted to do a big bash to celebrate it - including providing all of us with costumes. My Polish housemate, Agata, in particular looked stunning in a sari.
> 
> As for the teacher look, I'm told the wine glass is optional...


Maybe I'll submit one in the nature of this one. :-)




> We'll have to find photographers in our varying locations who will work for free and know how to do bikini shoots.
> 
> I think it would be fun.


Now you're just making me dizzy beyond belief...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

Varenne lives up to her reputation, I believe.




> I think we need a LitNet swimsuit calendar, sales of which could help defray the cost of running the site.


Agreed.



> I agree. I can think of 4 or 5 right off the bat that would make it a success. Of course the most I could offer is to review the photos.


Ditto.

And, in the meantime ladies, there's nothing stopping you from posting ametuer bikini pictures, after all.

----------


## tonywalt

.......

----------


## Calidore

> .......


Okay, I'm curious, Tony, what exactly did you edit in the above? Adding or removing periods to get the optimum number (apparently 7)?

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

> Okay, I'm curious, Tony, what exactly did you edit in the above? Adding or removing periods to get the optimum number (apparently 7)?


Probably a speedo picture. Come on, Tony, the ladies would love it.

----------


## Darcy88

> It's probably not calendar-worthy, but I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dressed in (what I am assured) is standard dress for a Bengali teacher, to celebrate Saraswati Puja (a festival celebrating education). Two of my housemates are from Kolkata, and wanted to do a big bash to celebrate it - including providing all of us with costumes. My Polish housemate, Agata, in particular looked stunning in a sari.
> 
> As for the teacher look, I'm told the wine glass is optional...


That's ****ing awesome. Looks like you're inviting us in for a symposium and have already started well ahead on the wine.

----------


## PoeticPassions

> It's probably not calendar-worthy, but I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dressed in (what I am assured) is standard dress for a Bengali teacher, to celebrate Saraswati Puja (a festival celebrating education). Two of my housemates are from Kolkata, and wanted to do a big bash to celebrate it - including providing all of us with costumes. My Polish housemate, Agata, in particular looked stunning in a sari.
> 
> As for the teacher look, I'm told the wine glass is optional...


This is really awesome Lok. I think it should be the front cover of the calendar.  :Biggrin: 




> Also important: This being a literature forum swimsuit calendar, the subjects in the photos should be exhibiting books, on the off chance that people will actually notice what they're carrying. So just for fun, what book would you all be carrying in your pictures?
> 
> For myself, I'd have a hardcover edition of War and Peace, both because it's not a typical "beach read", and because hoisting that monster will bring out the biceps.


Great idea, Cal. Maybe you could have Les Mis in your other hand, that way you could do some bicep curls before the shoot...

I think I'd choose the obvious- _Lolita_




> Probably a speedo picture. Come on, Tony, the ladies would love it.


 :Iagree:  Yes, yes we would. Please re-post your speedo picture. It would shine a bit of light on my bleak world.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> 


Haha, that's great. I love the expression on your face, like you're trying not to giggle.

----------


## Jerrybaldy

Just found this thread and thought i would join the party. Here is proof of my baldyness.

----------


## Jack of Hearts

So that's why you're called Jerrybaldy.







J



Edit: This might be an American saying but Lokasenna's pimpage is too strong.

----------


## Emil Miller

> Just found this thread and thought i would join the party. Here is proof of my baldyness.


That's a very good likeness to William Haigh, our current Foreign Secretary. You are,however, drinking ale, as opposed to watery lager,and that shows a modicum of discernment.

----------


## Jerrybaldy

William bloody Haigh? Really? Never before have I been so devestated at my hair loss.

----------


## Emil Miller

> William bloody Haigh? Really? Never before have I been so devestated at my hair loss.


I really am sorry about that but I think it's a question of: 'O wad some Power the giftie gie us -To see oursels as ithers see us!

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Varenne lives up to her reputation, I believe.


Thank you, Mutatis.  :Biggrin: 

Loka, that outfit is outstanding. I want one!

Embrace your baldness, Jerry. It served Malkovich well.  :Smile:

----------


## Calidore

> Thank you, Mutatis. 
> 
> Loka, that outfit is outstanding. I want one!
> 
> Embrace your baldness, Jerry. It served Malkovich well.


Not to mention Patrick Stewart and Yul Brynner.

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Not to mention Patrick Stewart and Yul Brynner.


You read my mind, Calidore! I was also thinking Michael Stipe, but I'm pretty weird.

----------


## Lokasenna

> That's a very good likeness to William Haigh, our current Foreign Secretary. You are,however, drinking ale, as opposed to watery lager,and that shows a modicum of discernment.


If I'm honest, I thought that as well - but presumably you don't have the Yorkshire accent to complete the transformation?  :Devil:

----------


## iamnobody

Me.

----------


## Buh4Bee

> Dyed my hair!


Very nice hair. we miss you on the blogs.

----------


## Buh4Bee

Where are the uglies?

----------


## Darcy88

> Me.


You look like this girl I know, Nikki. I love your hair. Is that its natural colour?

----------


## iamnobody

Not my natural color, just the one I like. :Biggrin5:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Not my natural color, just the one I like.


OH my...you're very attractive. The color is great.

----------


## iamnobody

Thank you Bien.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Not to mention Patrick Stewart and Yul Brynner.


And Bruce Willis...

----------


## cacian

> I suppose I will play along. The following photograph a good friend of mine took for a photography project, involving random people writing/drawing/labeling any word, phrase, drawing, quote, etc., and holding it up for a picture. Needless to say, I had John Keats on my mind.


Hi mono
what does the saying actually mean?

_'a thing of beauty is a joy forever'_?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Me.


My hair is that color fairly often. Last year I decided to dye all my hair hot pink so I stripped it, and now I'm holding off, gradually trimming the stripped area and growing my natural hair. The red is too conservative for me now since I've had it so often, I think once I'm all the way back to normal, I'll go for blond. I've never had long blonde hair before, I'll put little ringlets in it and go Loli. 

Your eyebrows have a reddish tint to them too, did you do something to them? My hairdresser is my uncle who refuses to tint my eyebrows and rages every time I mention getting someone else to do it for me.

----------


## Darcy88

> My hair is that color fairly often. Last year I decided to dye all my hair hot pink so I stripped it, and now I'm holding off, gradually trimming the stripped area and growing my natural hair. The red is too conservative for me now since I've had it so often, I think once I'm all the way back to normal, I'll go for blond. I've never had long blonde hair before, I'll put little ringlets in it and go Loli. 
> 
> Your eyebrows have a reddish tint to them too, did you do something to them? My hairdresser is my uncle who refuses to tint my eyebrows and rages every time I mention getting someone else to do it for me.


I dyed my hair blonde a year ago and my hairdresser told me I could use a q-tip to colour my own eye-brows blonde. She said she does it whenever she dyes her hair, which is quite often. You want to be careful of course.

----------


## iamnobody

I just use a henna colored eye pencil to color my brows. Of course, this may not work so well for blond.

----------


## Pensive

This is the first (and the last) time I actually wore some makeup (I hope I don't look too scary)!  :Tongue:  And the first time I wore a _sarri_ (a traditional Indian female costume). It's taken just a few moments before my highschool farewell party.

----------


## Lokasenna

> This is the first (and the last) time I actually wore some makeup (I hope I don't look too scary)!  And the first time I wore a _sarri_ (a traditional Indian female costume). It's taken just a few moments before my highschool farewell party.


Not scary at all - it rather suits you!

----------


## Revolte

probably not the best picture of me, but the most recent.

----------


## NikolaiI

why? I think that's a really great photo of you Rev. Maybe you have a very good camera or maybe you are quite photogenic. Take it from me, who am not.  :Smile:  It's a nice thing to be able to have good photos.. I think it's karma. In my next life though, if I have one I'm sure I will be very photogenic.  :FRlol:

----------


## PoeticPassions

> probably not the best picture of me, but the most recent.


I like it  :Smile:  



And Pensive, you look good with make-up... pretty pensive!  :Smile:

----------


## Snowqueen

> This is the first (and the last) time I actually wore some makeup (I hope I don't look too scary)!  And the first time I wore a _sarri_ (a traditional Indian female costume). It's taken just a few moments before my highschool farewell party.


Pensive you look gorgeous, and this sari suits you. I told you, you are pretty with the make up or without it. 
Thanks for sharing this beautiful photo *pretty* Pensy.




> probably not the best picture of me, but the most recent.


It's very nice picture Revolte.

----------


## Mutatis-Mutandis

> I think once I'm all the way back to normal, I'll go for blond. I've never had long blonde hair before, I'll put little ringlets in it and go Loli.


I'm betting your boyfriend is going to dig that.



> Where are the uglies?


Like me, I'm sure they've opted to refrain from posting.

----------


## kiki1982

Does anyone think Revolte actually has chosen a great nickname or am I the only one? (looks rather like a Heathcliffe in that background - sorry)

----------


## Pensive

Thank you all! Everybody here looks so gorgeous. I too had to belong here afterall!  :Tongue: 




> Pensive you look gorgeous, and this sari suits you. I told you, you are pretty with the make up or without it.
> Thanks for sharing this beautiful photo pretty Pensy.


_yeh toh aapka husn-e-nazr hai!_ 
Also awaiting a glimpse of Snowqueen's queenly beauty!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> probably not the best picture of me, but the most recent.


This is a great picture, Revolte! I love the natural light lighting your face on one side. Your eyes are beautiful.

----------


## Snowqueen

> Also awaiting a glimpse of Snowqueen's queenly beauty!


Havent you read the above posts? Its not a place for the _uglies_. I ran away from such threads, but I'll try to find some photo just to scare the rest of the Litnetters away. It will be fun.




> _yeh toh aapka husn-e-nazr hai!_


Good Urdu!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Kyriakos

A couple more pics, a new pic and my library:

----------


## stephofthenight

thank you Lokasenna and Bien thank you Ive been good- I'll try to find a better one later, I agree with the calendar thing It would be fun. Do a cute Book Nerd series  :Smile:

----------


## stephofthenight

Oilfield calendar 



This was for an anti-bullying thing





The Fallen Angel Project

Hope Y'all enjoy, this is why I haven't been on much lately. Been doing a lot of promotional/modeling type stuff.

And Revolte all I can say is WOW! You have amazing eyes!

----------


## Pensive

I especially like your dp steph! it's cute!!




> Haven’t you read the above posts? It’s not a place for the _uglies_. I ran away from such threads, but I'll try to find some photo just to scare the rest of the Litnetters away. It will be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Urdu!


Modesty. Another queenly trait!  :Tongue:

----------


## Adolescent09

Wow I haven't posted a picture of myself here in like 5 years. Years ago I knew some people on this forum but I guess it has been a while so I should reintroduce myself. Hello folks, my name is Mark and I love poetry/classical literature. Here are some current pics of myself!  :Smile:  (I think I was 15 the last time I posted on this thread but I'm 21 now. Totally legal! Woot Woot!!  :Biggrin: )

This is a picture of what I looked like back then:


This is what I look like now:




I was wondering if you guys think I look like I've aged a lot or not? Some people tell me I haven't but I personally think I have.

----------


## prendrelemick

> Oilfield calendar 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for an anti-bullying thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That red frock and big boots picture is fantastic, you look great. -  :Thumbs Up: 


Adolescent09 - you look the same in the second one and older in the third. You'll have to change your name now.

----------


## Adolescent09

> That red frock and big boots picture is fantastic, you look great. - 
> 
> 
> Adolescent09 - you look the same in the second one and older in the third.  You'll have to change your name now.


I just realized you are right, I do have to change my forum name. Got any suggestions as to what it should be? I want it to sound like I am totally legal but I don't smoke or drink. MyCatStinks sounds decent. Lol.  :Smile:

----------


## Snowqueen

> Modesty. Another queenly trait!


Modest? Me? Nah.....

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Years ago I knew some people on this forum but I guess it has been a while so I should reintroduce myself. Hello folks, my name is Mark and I love poetry/classical literature.


Hello Mark, welcome back. 




> I was wondering if you guys think I look like I've aged a lot or not? Some people tell me I haven't but I personally think I have.


Hmm... well, you definitely have a greater ability for facial hair growth now.

----------


## Snowqueen

C'est moi!



It's not one of my recent pictures though.

----------


## Pensive

You look so cute Snow Queen!  :Smile: 
I especially love your broad smile!!!
And your glasses add such fine grace to your personality!

----------


## Snowqueen

Thank you Pensy! I'm glad you liked it. And it's my turn to say, _yeh toh aapka husn-e-nazr hai!_
I'm learning some good Urdu from you.  :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## Calidore

> C'est moi!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not one of my recent pictures though.


This is strange. In the page source and the reply box I can see the picture URL, but in the original message and the preview of my reply, nothing. That's in both Firefox and IE. But obviously Pensive sees it. Is anyone else not seeing what I'm not seeing?

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> C'est moi!
> 
> img
> 
> It's not one of my recent pictures though.





> This is strange. In the page source and the reply box I can see the picture URL, but in the original message and the preview of my reply, nothing. That's in both Firefox and IE. But obviously Pensive sees it. Is anyone else not seeing what I'm not seeing?


I was about to say I was having similar difficulty when I checked in earlier today, but now I see the picture and what wonderful picture it is. 

A million dollar smile !

Thanks for sharing.

.

----------


## Snowqueen

> This is strange. In the page source and the reply box I can see the picture URL, but in the original message and the preview of my reply, nothing. That's in both Firefox and IE. But obviously Pensive sees it. Is anyone else not seeing what I'm not seeing?


I don't know why you can't see my picture? Im always having problems while uploading photos here.




> now I see the picture and what wonderful picture it is. 
> 
> A million dollar smile !
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for the compliment Gilliatt! I have never thought my smile is so expensive.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> I was about to say I was having similar difficulty when I checked in earlier today, but now I see the picture and what wonderful picture it is.


Apparently there's still some hit and miss technical issues. It may be residual affects from the recent solar prominence. I was testing a theory that perhaps your photo is only visible when logged into Litnet, but no luck, as of 10:08 CDT it is not visible.
Anyhow, it was there at one time.

----------


## RicMisc

As a newbie to the forum I should introduce myself properly. Hi, my name is Ricardo from The Netherlands and this is my picture  :Wink: ..

----------


## MystyrMystyry

Jammin' good with Weird and Gilly (on an uncomfortable chair)

----------


## PoeticPassions

> As a newbie to the forum I should introduce myself properly. Hi, my name is Ricardo from The Netherlands and this is my picture ..


You're quite beautiful/handsome, Ricardo! My first reaction was 'wow.' And so young too  :Smile:  ah, youth.. not that I am old, but you know... how old are you anyway?

----------


## Darcy88

> Jammin' good with Weird and Gilly (on an uncomfortable chair)


You look like one of the coolest dudes too ever coolly dude it up.

----------


## RicMisc

> You're quite beautiful/handsome, Ricardo! My first reaction was 'wow.' And so young too  ah, youth.. not that I am old, but you know... how old are you anyway?


Well thank you *he wrote blushingly*. I am 17 years old  :Wink: ..

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> Jammin' good with Weird and Gilly (on an uncomfortable chair)
> 
> [IMG]


My how you've changed! The last time I saw you, the ears were a little lower, you were sporting a white Seersucker and hat in the midlle of a high kick and if memory serves me right you were holding a bottle of Rum ?

Taking life is free and easy.

----------


## faithosaurus

...fangirling.

----------


## MystyrMystyry

*HOT!!!*


Yeah life's pretty good at the moment Gilliatt - I'll be riding this happy phase for a s long as I can  :Smile:

----------


## Kyriakos

Nice pics by all...

----------


## Kyriakos

edited again...

----------


## Madhuri

Office cafeteria

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Absolutely beautiful!!

----------


## Madhuri

Thank you  :Smile:  The picture isn't very clear, but it's the latest one.




> This is the first (and the last) time I actually wore some makeup (I hope I don't look too scary)!  And the first time I wore a _sarri_ (a traditional Indian female costume). It's taken just a few moments before my highschool farewell party.


I missed seeing your picture  :Frown:

----------


## Snowqueen

> Office cafeteria


You look lovely.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Thank you, Queen  :Smile:  It's been a long time since I visited the forums...just wanted to let all those who remember me know that I am alive.  :Smile: 

I have been looking at the pictures you post in 'Pictures taken by you' thread. Those are some nice shots; your part of the world is beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## Snowqueen

> Thank you, Queen  It's been a long time since I visited the forums...just wanted to let all those who remember me know that I am alive.


Its good to see you are back. Your traditional_ churidar pyjamas_ look great by the way.  :Smile: 




> I have been looking at the pictures you post in 'Pictures taken by you' thread. Those are some nice shots; your part of the world is beautiful


Thanks, Im glad you liked the pictures.

----------


## Pensive

It's so good to see you back Madhuri!  :Smile:  
Love your photo!

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

Okay... This one time  :Smile:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Okay... This one time


Beautiful! Indeed!!

----------


## The Comedian

Howdy TurquoiseSunset. Nice to see ya.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> Howdy TurquoiseSunset. Nice to see ya.


Heh, hey.

That was the most nerve racking post I have ever made. It makes me feel...less anonymous  :Tongue: 

And thanks Bienvenu.

----------


## kiki1982

That was for me too!

Nice, indeed  :Tongue: .

----------


## Kyriakos

Softer light, and a smile:

----------


## Pensive

my favorite spot in the campus (Peking University). you could sit there for hours silently listening to the water!

----------


## Snowqueen

> my favorite spot in the campus (Peking University). you could sit there for hours silently listening to the water!


Its a wonderful picture Pensy and its sad we cant see your pretty face. This is not fair young lady. (zara chehra to dikhaao, aur thora sa muskarao)  :Smilewinkgrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxVgML8QkqI

----------


## Darcy88

...........

----------


## Revolte

> You look like one of the coolest dudes too ever coolly dude it up.


I was just gonna say that.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Ok...I don't like pictures of me, but here I am.

----------


## Pensive

latest.

----------


## Madhuri

Beautiful, Pensy  :Smile:  I finally get to see you after all these years  :Smile:  Love your shawl (or is it a dupatta?), nice embroidery and lovely colour.

----------


## Pensive

Thank you Memsahib! It's also one of my favorites.  :Smile:  (its a stole I think, somewhere in between dupatta and chaddar  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Snowqueen

Amazing pictures Pensy! You are looking very good in your stole. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> latest.


Nice to see a face on here from time to time.
Beautiful.

----------


## Buh4Bee

Wow! Pensive, I had no idea what you look like. And you are a lady as well! Who knew? They are very nice pictures.

----------


## Madhuri

This is me:

----------


## Kyriakos

My latest sole facebook profile pic...

----------


## RicMisc

It's been a while since I posted a picture so here you go. Was just looking through the holiday pictures and stumbled upon it so yeah. This is me at the last apartment we stayed at during the summer in Sicily  :Smile: .

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Thank you Memsahib! It's also one of my favorites.  (its a stole I think, somewhere in between dupatta and chaddar )


I guess I need to add a few things to my research list: stole, dupatta, and chaddar. I would have called any of these scarves.

I see that you are from Neverland. I am beginning my writings about Neverland and its creators. Maybe you can share a bit about the Neverland in which YOU live. I'd love to hear about it.

----------


## Pensive

I will have to think about this one. I used to live there long, long time back and embarrassingly enough I am beginning to forget what exactly it used to be like. (maybe I should update my profile!)

Anyway some more very recent photos:
dance.jpgcellar.jpgafter snow.jpg

----------


## Janine

wowy, Pensive - you are very very pretty and so grown up. Was I gone that long?

----------


## Snowqueen

You look wonderful Pensy! I didnt know you can dance too. Are you wearing a sari or a _langah_? Its good to see you are having fun.

Keep on posting.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

"Cutt'n the rug" looking good Pensive
Is that the same snowfall we see in your picture on the photo thread?

----------


## Pensive

Thank you Janine, SnowQueen and Gilliatt! You are all too kind.  :Smile: 




> Are you wearing a sari or a langah?


Not really. I don't even know what it is called/if it is called anything in particular. But definitely neither sari nor lehnga  :Smile: 




> Is that the same snowfall we see in your picture on the photo thread?


Yes, we had our first snowfall back somewhere in October!

And some more pictures. My way of dealing with extreme cold is to eat some ice-cream/ice-lolly and then you get so cold that you become numb and can't feel the cold anymore! Simple as that.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Snowqueen

Very nice Pensy! It seems like you are enjoying the cold weather by eating ice lollies.

----------


## Calidore

My official "Before workout & diet plan" pic. 

Starting stats:

Age bracket: 40-50
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 245.0 pounds
Goal: 220 pounds for starters

More details in this thread:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...=1#post1198005

----------


## Twota

665151_4842379497640_385238203_o.jpg

207905_4496158442330_1264716966_n.jpg


:d

----------


## 2X2E5

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...26425929_n.jpg

http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...10637343_n.jpg

Param pam pam.

----------


## Buh4Bee

One of those pictures is in Montreal.

----------


## OrphanPip

Looks like outside the train station down the block from the Bell Centre.

----------


## Calidore

> One of those pictures is in Montreal.





> Looks like outside the train station down the block from the Bell Centre.


Don't look now, but I think you're being stalked.  :Eek6:

----------


## OrphanPip

> Don't look now, but I think you're being stalked.


I fear the trail is quite cold though, that picture must have been taken in Autumn at the latest, he might just get away from us.

----------


## Buh4Bee

I hope so, because God help anyone that would want to stalk a mundane individual as myself. Orphan, maybe you are more interesting... LOL!

----------


## qimissung

You're a beautiful girl, Pensive. I especially liked the picture of you eating the popsicle in the cold.  :Smile: 

Nice pics, Twota and 2X!

----------


## faithosaurus

> I will have to think about this one. I used to live there long, long time back and embarrassingly enough I am beginning to forget what exactly it used to be like. (maybe I should update my profile!)
> 
> Anyway some more very recent photos:
> Attachment 8453Attachment 8454Attachment 8455


I absolutely adore your coat in the last picture.

----------


## Adolescent09

I have a serious question to ask. I have lost 55 lbs in about a month and two weeks. I have gone to 3 separate doctors and all have claimed that there is nothing wrong with me but I feel really thin, weak and I have not eaten in 27 hours although I have had water. I don't feel hungry. I smoke a cigar every day, which I know I'd better stop now or else I'll be hooked for life and I do drink more now than ever before, even though I only started drinking this year (I also started smoking this year). I've already called the hospital but according to them I apparently can't receive their medical attention until I am keeling over as a result of weakness through starvation. I've also posted on actual health forums but I typically get ignored. I don't feel depressed at all and my mood is very stable. 

A picture of me 1 month and 2 weeks ago: http://imageshack.us/f/109/photoon20121218at0209.jpg/

A picture of me 10 mins ago: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...320at0940.jpg/

I am not sure about the immediacy of this situation within the time frame of a few days or even a couple of weeks but I do know that if something isn't done soon, this problem could quickly escalate beyond my control.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

> I have a serious question to ask. I have lost 55 lbs in about a month and two weeks. I have gone to 3 separate doctors and all have claimed that there is nothing wrong with me but I feel really thin, weak and I have not eaten in 27 hours although I have had water. I don't feel hungry. I smoke a cigar every day, which I know I'd better stop now or else I'll be hooked for life and I do drink more now than ever before, even though I only started drinking this year (I also started smoking this year). I've already called the hospital but according to them I apparently can't receive their medical attention until I am keeling over as a result of weakness through starvation. I've also posted on actual health forums but I typically get ignored. I don't feel depressed at all and my mood is very stable. 
> 
> A picture of me 1 month and 2 weeks ago: http://imageshack.us/f/109/photoon20121218at0209.jpg/
> 
> A picture of me 10 mins ago: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...320at0940.jpg/
> 
> I am not sure about the immediacy of this situation within the time frame of a few days or even a couple of weeks but I do know that if something isn't done soon, this problem could quickly escalate beyond my control.


You should eat even though you're not hungry. As long as you keep regular mealtimes and eat balanced meals you shouldn't feel weak. If you eat properly and still lose a lot of weight then there is obviously something wrong.

Start eating and see how feel in a couple days time.

----------


## Shaman_Raman

I was hesitant, but why not? This is one of my sister and I at an Indian wedding.

sam and lindsey.jpg

----------


## cafolini

Very nice picture. Wish I were 20 years younger. I would go and meet you one right away.

----------


## Shaman_Raman

> Very nice picture. Wish I were 20 years younger. I would go and meet you one right away.


Thank you, Cafolini, although I don't look as suave without the suit and comb, haha. 

And no worries, although your comment confuses me, are you implying to meet up like grab a beer between men, or like grab a dinner on a date? I assumed you were a man, but if not I'm sincerely sorry!

----------


## cafolini

LOL. I meant the one for a man. Have fun. Interesting looking sister. What do I want you suave for?

----------


## Shaman_Raman

Hahaha alright I figured as much. And yeah her best friends Indian, so she had to dress the part. She certainly got all the good genes.

----------


## qimissung

> I was hesitant, but why not? This is one of my sister and I at an Indian wedding.
> 
> sam and lindsey.jpg


What handsome kids you guys are!And what a good brother you are, Shamen. Your sister looks a little like Gwyneth Paltrow there. Don't worry, I found Cafolini's remark a little confusing, too.  :Smile:  In a hurry much, Cafolini?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shaman_Raman

Thanks! Eh, just a younger brother paying back the debt to a second mom, she's eight years older than me believe it or not! I know it sounds weird and maybe perverted coming from a brother, but yes, I'll admit she's very attractive.

----------


## mona amon

Here's a pic of me which I was using as an avatar on another forum. I've cropped out everyone else who was in the photo, in case they didn't want to be on the net.  :Smile: 

DSCF068.jpg

----------


## qimissung

I can't tell the difference between you and the pic you are using for you're current avatar, Mona!  :Smile:

----------


## mona amon

Ha! I'm glad you think so, Qimi!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Adolescent09

Hey there, mona amon. You remind me of my mother, but she is South Indian, from Calcutta. You seem to have the soft features of a North Indian. Are you one? My mother is fluent in Hindi and Malayala although the latter is her first language and she is most fluent in French and English. What is your mother tongue? (If you don't mind me asking,  :Smile: )

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Some nice looking mugs we have around here.
Here's a couple from just a few years ago.

(click on thumbnail)



with Max

----------


## mona amon

Very cute, Gilliatt!  :Smile:  How about something more recent?  :Wink: 

Adolescent09, I'm South Indian too! My mothertongue is Tamil, which has quite a lot in common with Malayalam, though I don't understand it so much.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Thanks. At the moment I don't have any recent pics as flattering as those posted by others.
I'll see what I can do.

----------


## Emil Miller

Here's one taken a while back in China.

----------


## Adolescent09

> Very cute, Gilliatt!  How about something more recent? 
> 
> Adolescent09, I'm South Indian too! My mothertongue is Tamil, which has quite a lot in common with Malayalam, though I don't understand it so much.


That is so interesting, mona! Here are some fairly recent pics of me. Do I look like I have any Indian in me?

----------


## mona amon

Nice pic, Emil. It's good to see you!  :Smile: 




> That is so interesting, mona! Here are some fairly recent pics of me. Do I look like I have any Indian in me?


At first I thought you were 100% black American, but now that I know, I think I can see the Indian part. Except for the hair, the rest of your features could actually be south Indian. Either way, you're a very good looking young man, Adolescent!  :Nod:

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> Here's one taken a while back in China.


Emil, you both look great. Nice picture and setting.




> That is so interesting, mona! Here are some fairly recent pics of me. Do I look like I have any Indian in me?


Dude you're lookin fly or is it phatt?
(Is that how they're sayin these days?)

----------


## Adolescent09

> Here's one taken a while back in China.


What a great picture, Emil! The background looks very surreal and the fog in the distance applies an uncanny, yet aesthetic touch  :Smile: . 




> At first I thought you were 100% black American, but now that I know, I think I can see the Indian part. Except for the hair, the rest of your features could actually be south Indian. Either way, you're a very good looking young man, Adolescent!


I am glad that I share physical characteristics of both my parents. Even though I was practically raised by my mother since my father passed away, I am immensely proud of both of them and I am sure my father would be pleased with how she did. 

I hope you aren't offended by this mona amon, but your appearance actually reminds me of my aunt! She received a medical degree in Britain and returned to India to practice.  :Smile:  I would love to travel to India someday!




> Dude you're lookin fly or is it phatt?
> (Is that how they're sayin these days?)


Wha!!!! Did you just say I am so fat I can fly!?!  :Frown: 

Lol, jk. The rudiments of slang/ebonic discourse change on a yearly basis. "Fly" and "Phatt" are soooo 2004!  :Tongue: . I have not acquainted myself with the current terminology.

----------


## Darcy88

Profile shots:

230412_224561020887611_1746253_n.jpg

Photo on 2013-05-25 at 20.00.jpg

It looks like I do not possess lips.

----------


## qimissung

Very James Dean, Darcy, especially the first one.

Lookin' good, Adoloscent!

----------


## Kyriakos

Hello  :Smile:

----------


## faithosaurus

I can see the Indian, Adolescent  :Smile: 
And very nice picture, Kyriakos!

I have taken a recent picture, when I actually did my makeup for work. 
icant.jpg

----------


## Kyriakos

Thanks  :Smile:  Nice to see you again too.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I love the choppy water on the East coast. Atlantic > Pacific



About 45 seconds after this picture was taken my brother was standing on that black iron box in the lower right of the frame when a huge wave hit and almost dragged him out.

----------


## Kyriakos

:Smile: 

Do i look friendly?

----------


## Pensive

My most recent photos.

watching sea.jpggreet the day.jpgsleeping.jpg




> I love the choppy water on the East coast. Atlantic > Pacific
> 
> 
> 
> About 45 seconds after this picture was taken my brother was standing on that black iron box in the lower right of the frame when a huge wave hit and almost dragged him out.


Mysterious and beautiful.

----------


## Snowqueen

> My most recent photos.
> 
> watching sea.jpggreet the day.jpgsleeping.jpg
> 
> .


Your pictures are beautiful, Pensy. I hope you are having a wonderful time.

----------


## Satan

November '2009


Dogtags and other marks blurred.


August '2011


Somewhere in the Middle-East. Blending in. Taken a few days ago.

----------


## Kyriakos

(edit  :Smile:  )

Infront of some of my books  :Smile:

----------


## Snowqueen

Taken by one of my uncles, when I was almost 4. 






More recent, I think I've posted it before, but I'm not sure.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Hello Snowqueen. 
Very nice.

----------


## Sophia21

Wow Snowqueen!! Is that you ? Both of your photographs are amazing, while the former shows you as a mischievous child,the latter represents you as an elegant and sober lady.

----------


## qimissung

I know, right? So adorable as a child, Snowqueen! The resemblance between you and your little nieces is striking! And what a beautiful young woman you are! You sit, as Shakespeare said, "like patience on a monument."

----------


## Snowqueen

> Hello Snowqueen. 
> Very nice.





> Wow Snowqueen!! Is that you ? Both of your photographs are amazing, while the former shows you as a mischievous child,the latter represents you as an elegant and sober lady.


Gilliatt, Sophia, thank you both for stopping by and posting comments. Yes, it is me in the photos.





> I know, right? So adorable as a child, Snowqueen! The resemblance between you and your little nieces is striking! And what a beautiful young woman you are! You sit, as Shakespeare said, "like patience on a monument."


Thank you, Im blushing now! And so glad you like the pictures. I always thought my nieces resemble their mother. Hey, this Litnet Photoalbum misses your picture, Qimi.  :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## Pensive

> Taken by one of my uncles, when I was almost 4. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More recent, I think I've posted it before, but I'm not sure.


Oh you look sooooooo adorable SQ! 




> Your pictures are beautiful, Pensy. I hope you are having a wonderful time.


Sure. A wonderful time that is passing by very quickly.  :Smile: 
Speaking of which, your very own Pensive was asked to model by somebody she ran into in a street. Nothing professional, though (I would be very scared of professional modelling). Just a young girl looking for some shots for her portfolio. I rather like these photos!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Snowqueen

Wonderful Pensy! You can be the next super model of our country. And Tapu Javeri would be taking your pictures.  :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## kiki1982

Oh, Snowqueen, what an adorable girl you were!

Nice pictures, those, Pensive. Very nice.

----------


## qimissung

Wow, Pensive, those pictures are quite striking.

----------


## Snowqueen

> Oh, Snowqueen, what an adorable girl you were!
> .


I havent changed much. In fact Im still quite adorable!  :Biggrin:  Thanks for noticing Kiki.  :Smile:

----------


## qimissung

> I haven’t changed much. In fact I’m still quite adorable!  Thanks for noticing Kiki.


 :FRlol:  I see the mischievousness stuck also, Snowqueen.

Hey, Satan and Kyriakos, lookin' good, guys!

----------


## Snowqueen

> I see the mischievousness stuck also, Snowqueen.


 Yes, I think so!  :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## Kyriakos

Pic taken by Randolph Carter (part of his cords can be seen in the distance). Will begin the descent to the place marked by our calculations, soon.  :Smile:

----------


## Anymodal

Hi everyone. This is me in South India (Madurai I think) in february 2011.

----------


## Snowqueen

> Hi everyone. This is me in South India (Madurai I think) in february 2011.


Hello, it's nice to meet you.

----------


## Satan

> Hey, Satan and <Creep, the Greek>, lookin' good, guys!


Thank you, qim!

----------


## faithosaurus

I just chopped off all my hair. It was to the small of my back.

----------


## OrphanPip

I haven't posted a photo in a while, so here's a blurry iphone one. 



I need to go on a diet, gah put on so much weight this year.

----------


## mona amon

Dressed up for church, Christmas eve, 2013 -

----------


## qimissung

So pretty, Mona! And your sari, too. And OP, you are not fat.

----------


## mona amon

Thanks, Qimi!  :Smile:

----------


## faithosaurus

Mona, you look so pretty!  :Smile: 



So, my hair has literally grown an inch and a half since I got it cut around three weeks ago...I feel like maintaining this haircut will end up costing me a lot of money.

hairr.jpg

----------


## mona amon

You too, Faith, you too!  :Smile:

----------


## Satan



----------


## Satan

^Last post updated with a color photo.

----------


## qimissung

Do you like your hair short, Faith? Never having had the ability to grow really long hair, I would have envied that when I was younger.

You look prepared for anything, Satan!

----------


## Kyriakos

:Smile:  (edit)

----------


## Iain Sparrow

xxxxx

----------


## Kyriakos

^Very cool pic  :Smile: 

Myself today:

----------


## Pensive

> Dressed up for church, Christmas eve, 2013 -


Very beautiful mona!  :Smile:  I love sari it is always so elegant However I find it a bit complicated to wear properly and to carry myself in it. Perhaps its easier if you wear it often.  :Smile:

----------


## mona amon

Thanks, Pensive! I rarely wear a sari these days, but used to wear it quite often when I was younger. These days I do find it difficult to drag myself around draped in 5 metres of material!

----------


## stephofthenight

IMG_4448.jpg

Here's a semi-recent picture of me

----------


## Satan

^Not bad.



Taken last weekend. Cropped, lowres'ed and grayscaled to protect my ever-changing identity. Deal with it.

----------


## Satan



----------


## Clopin

Me, all pretty recent. 314194_375638615851097_1725462963_n.jpeg
66937_10151933772477494_915678446_n.jpeg
20141012_074649.jpg

----------


## mona amon

> Me, all pretty recent


Very nice, Clopin. Yet another young and good looking one!  :Smile:  Doesn't anyone over fifty post their pics?  :Biggrin: 

Here's one of hubby and me, December 9th, 2014 -

----------


## Calidore

> Doesn't anyone over fifty post their pics?


I'll be able to accommodate you in about 13 months....

----------


## mona amon

Ah but I've already seen you on the Diet and Fitness thread, Calidore. It's always nice to be able to put a face to the name!  :Smile:

----------


## Snowqueen

> -


Very nice picture, *mona amon*. Thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## NikolaiI

I agree, that's a great photo, Amon! You and your husband look very happy

----------


## mona amon

Thanks, Snowqueen and Nikolai!  :Smile:

----------


## NikolaiI

You're quite welcome, Mona  :Smile:

----------


## Lykren

> Me, all pretty recent. 314194_375638615851097_1725462963_n.jpeg
> 66937_10151933772477494_915678446_n.jpeg
> 20141012_074649.jpg


Hey all those links bring up blank pages for me. Did you break 'em already?

----------


## Clopin

I'll repost if you're dying to see me  :Wink:

----------


## Clopin

https://scontent-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hp...ae&oe=55A5365B

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...60944d36961faa

https://scontent-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hp...d9&oe=55B273B8

https://scontent-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hp...f9&oe=55A3D91D

All pretty recent 

and just for Lkyren this old one 

https://scontent-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hp...55&oe=55AEF944

----------


## Lykren

Lookin' good there. Your kingside's a little exposed though.  :Wink:

----------


## NikolaiI

I didn't know you played chess, Clopin; that's awesome. What's your rating/strength or thereabouts, if you don't mind my asking?

----------


## Clopin

About 1500 on a good day, I don't play much anymore.

----------


## NikolaiI

Ah, same here. . it's great for the logic/spatial reasoning, and memory. . but it doesn't help save trees :-) one of the best training for other games, too, because it takes a lot of study, etc.

----------


## Clopin

I've been playing on chess.com with Lykren lately, if you want a game sometime hit me up, my username is Clopin.

----------


## mazHur

http://shutterksa.com/panorama/MAKKAHPanorama/

----------


## YesNo

Nice view of Mecca.

----------


## mazHur

> Nice view of Mecca.


am glad you liked it,,here are some more pics of Mecca I received in a mail a while ago


Panoramic photography of Haram in Makkah and Madina.

1
http://t.co/2nR7badBOR
2
http://t.co/O9YCtLVLOI
3
http://t.co/v9xlileXg3
4
http://t.co/oXrRxuqJXP
5
http://goo.gl/j2BSF0

Just keep moving the pic with your finger or move your phone around you will feel you are in haram shareef In'shaa'allah.
Don't miss the 5th one.
Keep praying for the photographer
Its amazing. You must see

----------


## YesNo

The panorama scenes make me dizzy, but I want to figure out how to do that with my phone.

Was the fifth one on top of the rectangular object in the center?

Where was the fourth one taken? It looks like it was inside a mosque or some other place.

I just realized there is sound associated with these panoramas!

----------


## Clopin

Family photo from a wedding I attended yesterday. I might upload a couple more when my sister posts them since I was in the procession (with my mom :3).

Anyway left to right are my little brother, mother, little sister, and far right is me.

----------


## North Star

Tuck your shirt in, young man.  :Wink: 
(you must mean far right)

----------


## Clopin

I forgot to pack a belt and my pants were sort of weird so I didn't want to tuck in  :Frown: 

It was a pretty informal wedding... there were definitely some cowboy hats worn.

----------


## Lykren

Middlebury Photos:















The Met Museum today:



a Rodin:



an incredibly well-focused photo of a Bonnard in case stluke pops by here:



Me, and Turner's Ovid's Banishment from Rome... I just can't decide which is more beautiful.



Me and my friend:



Pardon the poor image quality. All but the last were taken with my phone which has a scratched lens.

----------


## Clopin

Second picture is beautiful and so are you  :Patriot:

----------


## Clopin

We actually look so similar haha.

----------


## Pompey Bum

> Middlebury Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> We actually look so similar haha.


Beavis and Butthead.  :Smile: 

I'm just kidding. You're both amazingly handsome. Ah, to be young again. Except for all the bullsh*t, you know? The pictures are amazing, too. I love the Diana, and the Orpheus with Eurydice in tow (the Rodin). The leaf on the puddle is too New England for words (which I guess is what pictures are for). Are they getting colors North of Boston already? Ah, to be young...

----------


## Lykren

> Second picture is beautiful and so are you


Why thank you darling.

----------


## Lykren

> Beavis and Butthead. 
> 
> I'm just kidding. You're both amazingly handsome. Ah, to be young again. Except for all the bullsh*t, you know? The pictures are amazing, too. I love the Diana, and the Orpheus with Eurydice in tow (the Rodin). The leaf on the puddle is too New England for words (which I guess is what pictures are for). Are they getting colors North of Boston already? Ah, to be young...


Thanks Pompey.

Here's one more photo:

----------


## Lykren

And oh yeah I went to momofuku like a good little hipster.

----------


## mona amon

Great pics, Clopin and Lykren. You are both so young and handsome!

----------


## Pompey Bum

> Thanks Pompey.
> 
> Here's one more photo:


The relief against the wall looks like some of the funerary monuments of Daniel Chester French's in the cemeteries near Boston. Do you know if that's French?

----------


## YesNo

> 


The reflections on this one are very nice with the ground above it.

----------


## Lykren

I don't, Pompey. I was dumb and didn't take pictures of the descriptions.

Thank you mona and YesNo.

----------


## Lykren

Lots of talk about cute animals on litnet recently, and then I saw this.

----------


## Pensive

..........

----------


## Clopin

Very pretty.

----------


## Calidore

Lovely, and congratulations!

----------


## stephofthenight

10993409_729929033787124_719147666576182266_n.jpg

Grand Canyon adventure with my favorite little man <3

----------


## YesNo

I met Calidore yesterday at Myopic Books. Here is a photo he took of me.

----------


## Calidore

And here's the matching one YesNo took. Very enjoyable lunch and conversation; thanks again.

----------


## Maximilianus

Super nice pics by everyone! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## mona amon

YesNo and Calidore, that is so cool! I've never met any forum members either on this forum or the other one I belong to, but I'm really hoping it will happen some day.  :Smile:

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> I met Calidore yesterday at Myopic Books. Here is a photo he took of me.





> And here's the matching one YesNo took. Very enjoyable lunch and conversation; thanks again.


It's nice to put a face to the posts, looking swell gentlemen.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

It's time I step out of the woods...
(click on thumbnails if you care to see larger)

At Thoreau's cabin site near Walden Pond in Massachusetts



At Salem Massachusetts, holding a copy of Hawthorne's "The House of the Seven Gables"

----------


## YesNo

Nice pictures, Gilliatt Gurgle! You're right. It is good to put a face to the posts.

----------

